#ubuntu-de 2010-12-20
<k1l> shift sollte es eigentlich sein
<OlMightyGreek> ich noch mal... also ich hab mein lüfterproblem mit meiner radeon 5870 behoben indem ich den aktuellen atitreiber wie im wiki beschrieben installiert habe. wie könnte ich nun den langsamen bildaufbau beheben? ich nutze keine 3D effekte und möchte das unter ubuntu auch nicht...
<k1l> es sei denn du hast den hidden timeout gesetzt
<moep2> k1l, war das an mich mit dem hidden...
<k1l> moep2: ja
<k1l> ich meine, dann ignoriert er auch das shift drücken
<moep2> ok, naja bewusst hab ich da nichts gesetzt, aber für den fall dass doch, wie kann ich das machen?
<moep2> ... also das grub men anzeigen meine ich ...
<rumpe1> moep2, /etc/default/grub editieren, update-grub ausführen
<moep2> ok ich hab GRUB_TIMEOUT jetzt mal auf -1 gesetzt
<OlMightyGreek> kann ich eigentlich die funktionstasten einer logitechmaus irgendwie unter ubuntu einstellen?
<moep2> ok, das hat schonmal geklappt :)
<moep2> aber
<moep2> ich kann in der konsole nichts lesen, da sind nur grüne kästchen
<rumpe1> matrix-theme?
<moep2> ja so sieht das aus, aber das ist irgendein fehler ...
<moep2> der splash wird bei mir z.b auch total komisch dargestellt, was mich bisher nicht gestört hat, aber wenn man im recovery mode nichts lesen kann dann ist das schonmal sehr schlecht :>
<rumpe1> moep2, bei welchen kernel-parametern?
<moep2> müsste ich jetzt nachgucken, an denen hab ich eigentlich nichts verstellt
<rumpe1> moep2, ansonsten eben mal vga=....  dranhängen
<OlMightyGreek> hat einer eine nächtliche idee, wieso mein 2d bildaufbau so super langsam ist?
<hudo> wo finde ich alle freigaben meines Rechners ?
<user__> hi
<Bastrian> morgen
<user__> habe heute lubuntu installiert. grub2 hat mein windows leider nicht erkannt kann mir jemand erklären wie ich es einbinde?
<Bastrian> ichglaube es schlafen alle hier
<Bastrian> ich glaube, (sorry, meine tastatur^^)
<user__> anscheinend :(
<Bastrian> versuche es mal mit update-grub vom terminal
<Bastrian> mehr weiss ich auch leider nicht
<k1l> user__: im forum gibts gefühlte drölf tausend threads dazu. kurz: schau dir im wiki artikel an, wie man grub2 konfiguriert.
<k1l> ,grub2? user__ 
<shetlandpony> user__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<user__> danke dir
<user__> kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen wie das paket für startmedien erstellung heißt?
<user__> also um nen ubuntu stick zur installation zu erstellen
<rumpe1> usb-creator-gtk
<k1l> usb-creator-gtk ist das bei gnome
<Bastrian> mal eine andere frage. Kann man von Ubuntu hardy 8.04 Server auf Ubuntu 10.10 Intrepid direkt upgraden mit do-release-upgrade?
<k1l> Bastrian: nein. man kann nur von lts zu lts oder von version zu nächster version
<k1l> 8.04 zu 10.04 geht
<Bastrian> k1l: komisch, den ich bekomme nur diese meldung: http://pastebin.com/WZ2RHUGC
<k1l> Bastrian: dann korrigiere bitte deinen satz davor. irgendwie scheint da was nicht zu stimmen mit den zahlen
<Bastrian> Aktuelle version: Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS - Version auf die ich zu upgraden versuche 10.04 - Fehler: http://pastebin.com/WZ2RHUGC
<k1l> einen moment
<k1l> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades sollte bei prompt=lts stehen
<Bastrian> Bei mir ist Prompt=normal
<k1l> bei dir wird warscheinlich normal stehen, deswegen will er 8.10 installieren, was aber nicht mehr supportet wird und es die quellen nicht mehr gibt
<k1l> Bastrian: dann schreib lts hin anstatt normal
<Bastrian> hab ich gemacht. Jetzt geht das upgrade. Ich danke euch :)
<Cassull> hoi
<OlMightyGreek> hm
<OlMightyGreek> ok... verstehe ich nicht hehe: meine radeon 5870 ist unter 2d mit dem fglrx treiber super langsam. wenn ich desktop effekte aktiviere, funktioniert alles flüssig 
<OlMightyGreek> hat jemand ne idee?
<Cassull> wie heißt das paket das die gnome applets, wie zb wicd und rhythmbox-tray-icon im panel anzeigt?
<k1l> Cassull: benachrichtigungsfeld
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: k.a. aber so schlecht ist es nicht wenn es mal andersrum ist oder? :)
<OlMightyGreek> nöö :)
<OlMightyGreek> aber ich möchte gerne, dass der rechner leise bleibt
<OlMightyGreek> deshalb hatte ich die effekte immer aus (wegen der lüfter)
<OlMightyGreek> oder ist das womöglich doch nicht so ressourcen fressend?
<niklasfi> hallo... ich eine Installation im software-center hat sich bei mir aufgehangen... was soll ich jetzt machen?
<Olytibar> hi, ich möchte Ubuntu von der Alternate CD installieren, habe allerdings kein funktionierendes CD-Laufwerk. Wie kann ich das mit einem USB-Stick machen? Ich habe schon versucht, es auf einen FAT32-Stick zu kopieren, habe die Bootflag gesetzt, aber der PC nimmt es leider nicht an („Medienfehler, bitte neustarten“)
<fbausch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<Olytibar> fbausch: thx, soll ich den ganzen Stick oder nur die Partition auswählen?
<bullgard> "'~$ rfkill list; 0: phy0: Wireless LAN; Soft blocked: no; Hard blocked: yes" Wie ist »hard blocked definiert«?
<Fuchs> ueber einen hardware killswitch
<bullgard> "über einen hardware killswitch" ist keine genaue Definition. Willst Du sagen: "Wenn der RF kill switch des Computers eingeschaltet ist, genau dann gilt »Hard blocked: yes«?" --  Das trifft auf den vorliegenden Computer nicht zu. Denn er hat keinen RF kill switch (und ich konnte ihn vor Ubuntu 9.04 auch durch ein Programm ausschalten).
<apollo13> wie deaktivier ich das acroread plugin für firefox?
<apollo13> ah gefunden
<Fuchs> bullgard: ueber /sys oder /proc kannst Du es 
<Fuchs> bullgard: und die Definition ist genau. 
<apollo13> bullgard: ich denke sehr wohl, dass der pc einen ordentlichen kill switch hat
<Fuchs> und mit rfkill geht es sonst auch, wenn /sys zu umstaendlich ist
<apollo13> nunja hilft gegen nen hardware seitigen block auch nicht viel ;)
<bullgard> apollo13: Ich habe diesen Rechner seit etwa 4 Jahren in Verwendung.
<apollo13> und?
<Fuchs> apollo13: je nach dem kann man es lustigerweise umgehen, doch
<bullgard> apollo13: Er hat keinen RF kill switch.
<Fuchs> apollo13: weil eben hard doch nicht immer so hard ist
<apollo13> Fuchs: ich glaub bei dem lenovo hier nicht, wäre auch blöd, da dann taste und block out of sync wären^^
<Fuchs> apollo13: der lenovo hat auch einen hardware-switch
<apollo13> ja
<Fuchs> apollo13: bei einigen Notebooks ist das mit Murks (ACPI) geloest
<apollo13> wer kauft solche notebooks?
<Fuchs> aber das wird offtopic
<Fuchs> ah, einige Kernelmodule haben auch einen Parameter dafuer, aber da uns bullgard bisher weder mitteilt welches Modell noch welcher WL Chipsatz das ist, muss man halt raten
<bullgard> Mein WLAN controller ist Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Nwetwork Connection (revision 05). Codename auch "Calexico2".
<Fuchs> bullgard: mit welchem Treiber wird der Betrieben? ipw2200 oder iwlwifi? 
<Fuchs> bullgard: und welches Notebook ist das? 
<bullgard> Mein Treiber heißt ipw2200. Das Notebook heißt Medion MD97600 bzw. WIM2090.
<Fuchs> dann wuerde mich mal interessieren was   modinfo ipw2200,  iwconfig, ifconfig -a  und dmesg sagen
<Fuchs> ich habe zwei Vermutungen, eine liesse sich mit  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up beheben, die andere mit etwas mehr Murks
<apollo13> medion? gut dann nehme ich alles zurück^^
<bullgard> http://pastebin.com/TGz2GpE7
<jokrebel> hi
<Fuchs> gut, das Modul selber hat einen Parameter dafuer, dachte ich mir
<Fuchs> wenn ich nun noch die anderen Ausgaben bekomme, dann kann ich ggf. sagen, ob es daran liegt oder nicht
<bullgard> http://pastebin.com/9Wwz871P
<Fuchs> nach der Kaffeepause, zumindest. Weg. 
<bullgard> http://pastebin.com/ECRfFY6v
<bullgard> http://pastebin.com/y0qBsgBW
<Fuchs> [   36.351134] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<Fuchs> der Treiber geht davon aus, dass da ein killswitch ist, doch. 
<Fuchs> http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=111113  << scheint kein unbekanntes Problem zu sein 
<Fuchs> so, nun wirklich Kaffee
<jokrebel> bullgard: sicher dass da nicht doch irgendwo ein Schalter steckt? Die gibt es in den unterschiedlichsten Bauformen (Schiebeschalter; Taster……) und Größen und sind manchmal ganz schön versteckt. Um was für Gerät geht es denn?
<bullgard> jokrebel: Irgendwo steckt ein Schalter. Ich bin insofern sicher, daß es keinen Hardwareschalter gibt, weil ich den Rechner fast 4 Jahre benutze. Einen Taster rechner ich nicht zu den Hardware-Schaltern.  --  Mein Treiber heißt ipw2200. Das Notebook heißt Medion MD97600 bzw. WIM2090.
<jokrebel> bullgard: und vielleicht gibt es da auch im BIOS was zu drehn. Hab leider den Anfang Euerer Unterhaltung nicht mitbekommen.
<jokrebel> bullgard: Und lautr Google hat das Teil schon einen Schalter (auch wenn Du den ggf. weil Taster nicht als solchen akzeptierst <g>)
<helix_9> hallo, wie funktioniert das Addon  radio station fetcher  von banshee ? 
<Minipluto> Ich möchte einen Ubuntu-Benutzer extra nur für Samba-Freigaben anlegen. Gibt es dazu besondere Tipps bezüglich der Rechtevergabe?
<Fussel> bullgard, da müsste zwischen monitor und tastatur nen berührungsempfindliches? feld geben , jedenfalls nen w-lan symbol irgendwie, ich kenn da nur eine möglichkeit das zu aktivieren; ins bios gehen, advanced/ default wireles device auf [last state], windows starten, da das ding aktiviren, dann bleibts immer an
<Fuchs> Fussel: das habe ich ihm bereits verlinkt
<Fussel> huch, ned hochgenug gescrollt sorry
<bullgard> jokrebel: "Irgendwo gibt es auch im BIOS etwas zu drehen" <-- Das sagt ja auch Fuchs' Link. Und da habe ich schon vor einigen Tagen so dran gedreht, wie es dieser Autor auch gemacht hat.
<Fuchs> naja, anschliessend muss halt Windows gestartet, das WLAN aktiviert und Windows sauber beendet werden
<Fuchs> dann sollte er sich das merken
<bullgard> Fuchs: Er merkt sich diese Einstellung.
<Fuchs> bullgard: offenbar nicht, der Treiber behauptet, dass der killswitch aktiv sei
<jokrebel> bullgard: Wie ich schon erwähnte, hab ich nicht die gesamte Unterhaltung verfolgen können, da ich erst während des Gespräches online kam. 
<helix_9> hallo, hab gerad exaile aus den paketquellen und die neue version .3.2  getestet, bei beiden läd er keine streams von SHOUTcast Radio - woran kann das denn liegen?
<brot> an AOL
<helix_9> AOL ?
<helix_9> warum denn das?
<brot> http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/06/21/1928220/VLC-11-Forced-To-Drop-Shoutcast-Due-To-AOL-Anti-OSS-Provision
<shetlandpony> brot's url: http://tinyurl.com/379wdg4 | VLC 1.1 Forced To Drop Shoutcast Due To AOL Anti-OSS Provision - Slashdot
<Shane``> Hallo, ich hab mal ne Frage, geht ein "Java-Drive-By" auf Ubuntu?! Ich bin vorhin auf ne Seite gegangen die das Eventuell hatte, also nen Trojaner hatte die aufjedenfall.
<helix_9> brot: ahja ok - kann man da was dagegen machen?
<brot> auf dir.xiph.org ausweichen
<bullgard> Fuchs: Ich habe diese Einstellung im BIOS vorgenommen. Dann mit dieser Einstellung unter Linux gearbeitet. Dann den Computer ausgeschaltet. Dann den Computer wieder eingeschaltet und im BIOS nachgeguckt: Diese Einstellung war noch dieselbe.
<jokrebel> bullgard: es geht darum 1mal nach Windows zu starten. Nicht ob sich die BIOS-Einstellungen ändern.
<rumpe2> Shane``, sehr unwahrscheinlich
<k1l> bullgard: oftmals machen die windows-treiber einige komische sachen. so kann der win-treiber bei meinem laptop das bluetooth modul in einen state setzen, den der linux treiber nicht mehr an bekommt. also geh bitte 1:1 nach der anleitung erstmal vor
<kth> moin - hat jmd von euch auch probleme mit dem thunderbird 3.1.7 und segmentation faults beim starten ? (2.6.35-20-generic x86_64)
<bullgard> k1l: Ja, diese Erfahrung habe ich auch schon zweimal früher gemacht. Ich werde mich möglichst genau daran halten. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auch noch einen Ubuntuusers-Wiki-Artikel zum Thema ausgegraben. --  Danke!
<kth> bullgard: ich habe zig artikel ausgegraben nur leider keiner der das problem löst ;)
<bullgard> kth: War Deine Mitteilung an mich gerichtet?
<kth> bullgard: mein fehler - hab mich verguckt wen du angeschrieben hattest ^
<k1l> kth: schau mal im planeten. da war die letzte woche was mit dem update und lighntning und 64bit
<kth> k1l: "im planeten" bitte wo meinst du? ;)
<k1l> ,planet? kth 
<shetlandpony> kth, planet ist der Planet von Ubuntuusers. Dort gibt es eine Mischung aus Beitraegen verschiedener Blogs rund um Ubuntu: http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/
<WasserDragoon> hi ich weiß es ist nicht ganz der richtige raum dafür aber es geht primär um einen wiki eintrag: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eclipse#Subclipse ich habe die java vm in einer von mir erstellten datei (/etc/eclipse/java_home) auf /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun geändert wie es weiter unten bei Java-Versionen steht (was mir komisch vorkam: die datei bzw der ordner eclipse musste angelegt werden...
<WasserDragoon> desweiteren habe ich subclipse eingerichtet und bekam diese "Unable to load default SVN Client" fehlermeldung (libsvn-java ist installiert) - habe also die beiden zeilen in die eclipse.ini gepackt aber die fehlermeldung taucht immernoch auf
<WasserDragoon> also scheinbar hat es nichts mit der umstellung der vm zu tun, denn nach löschen des eclipse ordners in /etc funktioniert es immernoch nicht...
<kth> k1l: sry aber ich finde in der letzten woche nichts passendes beim planet ...
<k1l> kth: achso sry, das hat keinen segfault ausgelöst, also wird dein problem wohl was anderes sein
<kth> gehe ich also richtig der annahme, dass aktuell nur bei mir probleme mit thunderbird 3.1.7 (aus den paketquellen) unter ubuntu maverick (x64) bekannt sind?! 
<agentsoul> ich finde es einfach nicht. Wie kann ich addons bei Thunderbird 3.1.7 hinzufügen? Weder manuell runtergeladene noch direkt über addons in Thunderbird gewählte add ons lassen sich installieren.
<agentsoul> weder enigmail noch Allow HTML Temp
<amelin> agentsoul, kein Extras->Addons-> unten Installieren ?
<k1l> ,fn? agentsoul 
<shetlandpony> agentsoul: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<k1l> agentsoul: und sicher, dass die addons auch für deine TB version sind? und nicht eine andere
<agentsoul> ja
<agentsoul> und funktioniert nicht heißt. Man sucht ein add on klickt auf inst. stimmt nach 2 sek Wartezeit zu , dass man sicher ist startet Thunderbird neu und es findet sich kein Eintrag unter Addons
<agentsoul> oder man lädt die xpi Datei und geht über Extras - Add-ons - installieren
<agentsoul> oder über Extras - Add-ons - Erweiterungen installieren
<agentsoul> und Funktioniert mit Thunderbird 3.0 - 3.3a2pre sollte mit 3.1.7 wohl klar kommen.
<agentsoul> ist nett, dass Ihr bei Adam und Eva mit der Problembehandlung anfangt aber die AddOns sollten definitv funktionieren.
<agentsoul> Es lässt sich KEIN addon installieren
<agentsoul> starte mal eben den Rechner neu, bis gleich
<jokrebel> .oO( Fehlende Berechtigung? )
<agentsoul> aber wo?
<agentsoul> bin in ner Minute wieder da
<agentsoul> so zurück
<agentsoul> die einzige "Absonderlichkeit" bei mir ist, dass das Profile nicht in .thunderbird liegt, sondern auf einer anderen Partition. Die profiles.ini verweist aber korrekt auf dieses Profil, sonst hätt ich ja auch keine Mails
<k1l> stimmen die rechte?
<agentsoul> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399466/
<agentsoul> naja, für Mails reichts, also darf Thunderbird in diesem Ordner lesen und schreiben
<agentsoul> und bei allen Vorgängerversionen von thunderbird lief es auch
<agentsoul> mit denselben Einstellungen.
<agentsoul> Aufgefallen ist es mit erst bei 3.1.7 Ich habe allow_html_temp deinst. und wolte es nun wieder inst.
<agentsoul> Zugriffsrechte (ist ne Winpartition) root und Gruppe plugdev beide Dateien erstellen und löschen
<Longbottom> agentsoul: Ich muss jetzt weg, aber mir fällt dazu die Option noexec ein, mit der man verhindern kann, dass Programme auf einer Partition ausführbar sind. Da Thunderbirds Addons sicher ausführen muss, vermute ich, dass das dein Problem ist.
<agentsoul> Partition (ntfs) ist mit defaults eingehängt also mit exec, desweiteren nls=utf8,umask=007
<jokrebel> agentsoul: "ist ne Winpartition" bedeutet genau? Auf einer Windowspartiton _kann_ das IIRC mit den Rechten nicht klappen.
<agentsoul> IIRC?
<agentsoul> IIIRC = If I Remember/Recall Correctly OK
<jokrebel> agentsoul: If I Remember Correct
<agentsoul> Ich arbeite seit etwa 3 -4 Jahren so mit Thunderbird, bisher ohne Probleme
<jokrebel> .oO( es ging aber bisher immer so ist IMHO keine brauchbare Erklärung/Ausrede )
<agentsoul> IIRC auch nicht ;-)
 * jokrebel wüsste nicht was Teile von Thunderbird auf einer NTFS oder FAT Partition zu suchen haben.
<agentsoul> Wenn Du zwei Betriebssymteme nutzt schon
<agentsoul> Systeme
<jokrebel> auch dann nicht - NEIN
<agentsoul> OK was wäre Deine Lösung gewesen?
<agentsoul> Wie würdest mit diesem Betriebssytem mit W auf Dein Thunderbirdprofil zugreifen?
<agentsoul> Bin für bessere Lösungen gerne offen.
<jokrebel> agentsoul: würde da dann B. IMAP nutzen. 
<jokrebel> s/B./zB.
<agentsoul> Ja wenn IMAP von all meinen Mailanbietern unterstützt würde.
<agentsoul> ja alles an GMail weiterleiten.
<agentsoul> und dann wieder auseinander sortieren.
<agentsoul> nimm es mir nicht übel aber ich nutze pop
<agentsoul> aber am Ende bleibt die Frage warum lassen sich die AddOns nicht inst. und wenn es keine weiteren Ideen gibt such ich noch ein wenig und lebe sonst ohne AddOns
<jokrebel> agentsoul: dann nimm weiter POP und hol es in beiden Mail-Clients von beiden OS separat ab. Aber ein gemeinsames Verzeichnis kann nutr schiefgehn.
<Fusskrank> salve
<M4he> Hallo
<agentsoul> jokrebel Nein: die Mails auf den Servern liegen lassen um die dann auf beiden Systemen abzuholen und dann von Hand zu löschen geht schief. Und ich wiederhole mehrer Jahre inkl diverser Updates und Systemneuinst. Festplattenausfällen etc hat es immer geklappt.
<agentsoul> aber Danke für Eure Ideen und Tipps
<M4he> Hab hier ein kleines Prob: Ich will einen .desktop Starter erstellen für ein .sh Skript, das ein java Programm unter '/opt/j-Algo' ausführt. Wenn ich nun 'Exec=sh /opt/j-Algo/j-Algo.sh' einsetze, passiert nichts beim Ausführen des Starters. Was mache ich falsch?
<jokrebel> agentsoul: na dann noch viel Erfolg. Ist aber trotzdem eher ne "Bastellösung" meiner Meinung nach.
<M4he> hat keiner eine Idee?
<sash_> M4he: 1) absolute pfade (wahrscheinlich) 2) benutz du wahrscheinlich bash, nicht sh, also schreib das auch (in der shebang auch)
<sash_> ,shebang? M4he 
<shetlandpony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shebang
<jokrebel> müsste da nicht ./ voraus?
<sash_> ./sh bringt selten was. eher /bin/sh bz. /bin/bash
<M4he> also das Skript funktioniert, wenn ich darauf doppelklicke egal ob da bash oder sh in der shebang stehen. Nur der Starter will nicht
<sash_> jokrebel: firefox oder thunderbird-verzeichnisse auf ner fat-partition funktioniert btw ganz gut
<sash_> M4he: ja. schreib Exec=/bin/bash
<jokrebel> sash_: ok - würde das aber trotzdem nie empfehlen.
<M4he> sash_: funktioniert nicht
<M4he> sash_: also mit /bin/bash /opt/j-Algo/j-Algo.sh mein ich
<M4he> ok, Problem gelöst. Im sh Skript fehlte ein cd /opt/j-Algo ;)
<M4he> Danke für eure Hilfe und sry für die Störung!
<tux_> hi
<tux_> sagt mal stimmt es, das beim Ubuntu 11.04 kein Gnome dabei sein wird?
<tux_> also eine andere Oberfläche?
<jokrebel> tux_: das fragst Du besser in +1
<k1l> tux_: da es kein support sondern eher in bereich stammtisch geht, komm doch mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic . da kann man auch besprechen warum wieso weshalb
<Agrigor> Hiho, sind auch Fragen zu OpenofficeCalc ok?
<TheInfinity> Aragon: ok ja, ggf. wirst du aber im openoffice channel mehr hilfe kriegen
<Agrigor> joa da reagiert momentan keiner, deswegen^^
<Agrigor> Ich stell mal meine Frage und schau was bei rum kommt^^
<Agrigor> Frage: kann man eine spalte mit zahlen und führenden nullen inklusive derer in text umwandeln? geht um 1000 Zeilen... also von hand wäre pain in the ass^^
<zeitsofa> hi. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich heartbeat beibringe für die HA-IP ein bestimmtes interface zu benutzen.
<alamar> heartbeat? 
<alamar> willkommen in der vergangenheit
<zeitsofa> alamar: ja
 * alamar schenkt zeitsofa einmal eine runde corosync 
<zeitsofa> alamar: danke berücksichtige ich beim nächsten setup. vorerst reichts mir wenn ich wüsste wie das mal mit heartbeat funktioniert.
<alamar> angenommen du hättest corosync mit pacemaker und clusterglue könnte ich dir sagen wie man den resource manager sagt auf welches interface er die ip binden soll
<alamar> aber bei sowas altem...
<zeitsofa> alamar: is der ressource manager nicht gui?
<alamar> meinte resource agent, und pacemaker ist bei mir nicht gui sondern schön brav konsole
<zeitsofa> ok ressource agent sagt mir dann doch was :) hmm. ich kann da nun nicht anfangen das kunden setup zu ändern nur weil ich was an der NIC ändern muss :/
<alamar> schau mal nach #linux-cluster, ist eine gute anlaufstelle für heartbeat als auch corosync/pacemaker
<zeitsofa> alamar: ich danke dir. bin grad mal in den #linux-ha gejoint und werd mich nun mal in #linux-cluster umsehen.
<alamar> wtf, den meinte ich eigentlich
<alamar> :D
<zeitsofa> alamar: :D ok die gibts ja beide.
<lupo49> Agrigor: unter ms office gibt es =TEXT() für so etwas
<zeitsofa> Agrigor: wäre schön wenn du künftig deine frage etwas präziser stellen könntes. die hellseherischen fähigkeiten von lupo49 zu erraten das es hier um tabellenkalkulation zu gehen schein fehlen mir nämlich :/ 
<brot> zeitsofa: also
<brot> ähm
<brot> [14:09:32] <Agrigor> Hiho, sind auch Fragen zu OpenofficeCalc ok? <- is schon n starkes indiz für tabellenkalkulation, oder zeitsofa?
<zeitsofa> Agrigor: makiere die ganze spalte (durch klicken auf den buchstaben oben) dann rechtsklick auf ein feld in der makrierten spalte. format cell ( ich nehm an auf deutsch würd es heißen zellen formatieren) da kannst du text draus machen.
<zeitsofa> ok das war dann bevor ich mein irssi auf gemacht habe. entschuldigung vielmals :/
<lupo49> dann entfernt er aber die führenden nullen
<Agrigor> mom kurz tele
<zeitsofa> lupo49: also bei mir lässt der die stehen.
<zeitsofa> lupo49: anders rum wenn ich aus text zahlen mache dann sind die weg.
<lupo49> mh ok
<Agrigor> also bei mir entfernt er die nullen :/
<zeitsofa> lupo49: zumindst ist das so in der mir hier vorliegenden OpenOffice.org 3.2.1  version.
<Agrigor> und wenn ich unter format dann zB 0@ einfüge speichert er die "angehöngte 0" nicht in der csv mit ab
<Agrigor> ich hab die ooo 3.2.0 Build:9483
<zeitsofa> komisch. ich kriege nicht mal ne spalte (als zahlen formatiert) mit anführenden nullen geschrieben sobald ich die zelle wechsle sind die nullen weg. anders ist es wenn die spalte als text formatiert ist, dann kann ich anführungs nullen schreiben.
<Agrigor> hmm
<T0M-S0JA> moin
<T0M-S0JA> kann mir wer bei meinem absturz problem helfen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/frisches-10-10-haengt-sich-einfach-auf/
<rumpe1> T0M-S0JA, hast du auch mal in den anderen logs gestöbert? geht der recovery-modus?
<jokrebel> T0M-S0JA: Blinke vielleicht die Tastatur-LEDs? Reagiert er noch auf Magic-Sys-Req? (Alt+Druck+K R E I S U B)
<rumpe1> T0M-S0JA, ist das das Standard-Ubuntu? (oder netbook-remix, kubuntu, etc.)
<jokrebel> T0M-S0JA: hast vielleicht die möglichkeit eines zugriffs per ssh von nem anderen TRechner aus?
<T0M-S0JA> hey
<T0M-S0JA> geht garnix mehr auch keine hotkeys. ssh kann ich leider nicht testen weil ich nur den einen computer hab
<Fuchs> Alt+SysRq+R geht auch nicht? 
<T0M-S0JA> sysRq <- welche taste isn des
<rumpe1> sysRq=S-Abf
<rumpe1> liegt normal auf der Druck-Taste
<jokrebel> T0M-S0JA: nur weil Strg+Alt+F2 nicht geht, heißt das noch nicht dass die Magic-Tastenkombos auch nicht gehn. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<T0M-S0JA> kann ich mal testen
<T0M-S0JA> muss ja immer warten bis er abkackt..^^
<jokrebel> T0M-S0JA: dabei kannst Du dann gleich versuchen rauszufinden ob was bestimmtest dieses "abka***" auslöst.
<rumpe1> T0M-S0JA, lief das system vor der installation einwandfrei? neuer speicher?
<T0M-S0JA> ältere versionen von ubuntu liefen immer gut
<Fuchs> T0M-S0JA: wenn Du es testest: anschliessend CTRL+ALT+F1
<Fuchs> Alt+SysRq+R nimmt nur X die Tastatur weg, also falls das Problem ist, dass X einfriert, dann kommst Du anschl. auf eine virtuelle Konsole
<Fuchs> da kannst Du dann froehlich Logs lesen
<T0M-S0JA> ich schau mal und meld mich zurück danke schonmal!
<ring0> gibt es eigentlich irgendein tool, dass es mir erlaubt, die aktuelle leistung des netzteils auszulesen oder bin ich doch auf das zwischenschalten eines multimeters angewiesen?
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: schon mal drüber nachgedacht, wie das technisch funktionieren sollte?
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, nicht wirklich.
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: merkst du was?
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, was sollte ich merken? dass du kein bock hast meine frage einfach zu beantworten?
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: ich wollte anregen, dass du vielleicht mal überdenkst was du fragst, und ob die frage überhaupt technisch sinn macht.
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: (was in diesem fall übrigens klar _nicht_ gegeben ist)
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, gut, danke :)
<jokrebel> .oO( wäre doch durchaus denkbar, dass es auch nen Sensor für die Gesamtleistung des PCs gibt. Und technisches Wissen ist nicht Grundvoraussetzung hier, oder? )
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: wenn jemand weiss, dass er da ein multimeter zwischenschalten muss, dann weiss er auch ziemlich genau, dass er zwischen netzteil und x beim selberschrauben keine datenverbindung herstellen muss - ergo: keine messung.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: wenn jemand einfach fragt und offensichtlich gar keinen dunst hat und einfach fragt, kann man einfach ja oder nein antworten. wenn jemand aber schon erfahrung in der richtung hat (oder zumindest so tut), dann finde ich kann man auch durchaus mal das hinterfragen anregen.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: seh ich so nicht ganz. Nur weil man weiß, dass man mit einem Messgerät die Gesamtleistung ermittel kann muss man nicht zwangsläufig Kenntnisse über das Innenleben eines PCs besitzen.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: kritik zur kenntnis genommen, das nächste mal leite ich den kollegen an dich weiter :-)
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: sry - sollte keine Kritik sein… zumal ich Deinen hohen Wissenstand sehr zu schätzen weiß
<user__> hi leute! gibt es irgend eine möglichkeit die leistung seines wlan adapters zu erhöhen? in windows kann man einstellen ob er strom sparen soll oder ob die reichweite erhöht werden soll. habe mich ein wenig schlau gemacht. über iwconfig sollte es gehen würde aber gerne eine gui mit den ganzen einstellungsmöglichkeiten haben.
<k1l> user__: das hängt stark von der hardware und dem benutzen treiber ab
<user__> treiber ipw2200
<user__> mit welchen programm würde dass denn gehen? falls es mit meiner hardware klappt
<serenity> iwconfig
<user__> gibt es eine gui zu iwconfig?
<serenity> nein
<serenity> da gibt es nen power Schalter
<serenity> da kannst du erstmal einstellen, wie Energiesparen gehandhabt wird. Und dann gibt es noch den txpower schalter
<serenity> dort kannst du die Sendeleitstung in mW einstellen
<serenity> mehr als 100mW sind in .de nicht erlaubt
<user__> bin eh im urlaub :) nur ist hier das wlan netz im hotel so miserabel
<serenity> user__: man iwconfig
<serenity> dort ist alles beschrieben mit Beispielen
<user__> bin ich gerade dabei
<serenity> aber so unter uns, die extremen Unterschiede reißt man damit nicht raus
<user__> etwas würde mir schon reichen
<user__> will mich nur im hotelzimmer verbinden können
<k1l> user__: dir ist schon bewusst, dass beide seiten stärker senden müssten?
<user__> habe den einizigen korridor erwischt wo kein ap ist
<k1l> und das problem ist damit nichtmal zwingend behoben, wenn da eh schon 20 wlans auf dem gleichen kanal hängen
<user__> jo ist mir nur kann ich mich über windows verbinden wenn ich power management und so aus stelle
<user__> und unter linux nicht
<user__> ein wlan netz mehrere aps
<serenity> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<serenity> wobei wlan0 dein Device ist
<serenity> dann hast du gar kein Powermanagement mehr
<user__> ah super dank
<user__> danke. werde ich dann später im zimmer ausprobieren
<liliput> grüß euch
<liliput> nutze gerade suse, was spricht für ubuntu, freund nutzt es, bin auch neugierig und werde es in den nähsten tagen wohl mal testen
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? Fuchs
<shetlandpony> Fuchs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<jokrebel> ,ot? liliput: das sollte man vielleicht besser drüben bequatschen.
<shetlandpony> liliput das sollte man vielleicht besser drueben bequatschen.: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<liliput> danke dir
<leszek> hi
<Olytibar> hi, ich muss eine CD brennen, habe aber kein Betriebssystem installiert. Kann ich eine Live-CD dafür verwenden? Die müsste ich schließlich rausnehmen.
<serenity> nein, das klappt nicht
<Fuchs> Olytibar: geht, wenn Du ein System findest, dass Du komplett in den RAM laden kannst
<serenity> das Laufwerk ist blockiert während der Nutzung
<Olytibar> ok, dann lade ich es mir auf den USB-Stick :-)
<sash_> kenn ubuntu-live keine toram-option beim booten?
<Olytibar> RAM würde passen, 4GB
<Fuchs> sash_: haben nicht alle Livesysteme, ist so
<Olytibar> aber ich mache es jetzt so. Die CD ist sowieso veraltet, und wenn ich den PC in ein paar Tagen installiere, brauche ich sowieso die neue Version
<sash_> Fuchs: ja, klar. haett aber ja sein koennen :)
<dAnjou> wo find ich gimp-plugins im menü?
<dAnjou> 10.04
<dAnjou> *gimp-menü
<dAnjou> habs
<dAnjou> musst nur neustarten
<cryptic[1]> was zum geier ist denn "dead acute"
<dauerflucher> cryptic[1]: let me google that for you -.-
<cryptic[1]> ...
<cryptic[1]> im googeling all the time:D
<cryptic[1]> ja ich will wissen welches tastatur layout ich nehmen soll
<dauerflucher> cryptic[1]: das normale
<cryptic[1]> und was bringt zb das dead acute?
<endstille> e é è
<dauerflucher> ´ statt ´e
<dauerflucher> é meinte ich
<dauerflucher> also ´e statt é
<cryptic[1]> hm? also aber mit dem normalen ist das ganz normal wie unter windoof?
<dauerflucher> keine ahnung, ich kenn nur windows und da wäre das so
<endstille> wenn ich debian installiere und das keyout bestimmen lasse ist es immer "nodeadkeys"
<Knickel> wieso zeigt mir mein apache keine php fehlermeldungen an? kann ich das irgendwo anstellen?
<Knickel> hab schon XD
<Guschtel> Knickel: display_errors, hat aber nix mit apache zu tun
<Knickel> joar, hab ich gerad auch gesehen
<LupusE> hi
<matahari> hallo
<xy1> Hi, hab ein blödes Problem mit Skype unter Ubuntu. Im Testanruf kann ich mich einwandfrei hören, jedoch funktioniert es nicht im realen Gespräch mit jemanden. Was ist da los? ^^
<rumpe1> xy1, die gegenstelle sollte ihre einstellungen checken
<matahari> Ich habe gerade "sudo aptitude upgrade" laufen lassen - und es ist hängengeblieben. Jetzt bleibt "dpkg --configure -a" leider auch immer bei der erstellung der Initramfs-images hängen... Beim ausführen von update-initramfs -k all -u -v bleibt die Ausgabe hängen bei:  Adding module /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/fs/udf/udf.ko Hat jemand von euch eine Idee was ich noch probieren könnte? Danke!
<rumpe1> xy1, wenn der testanruf klappt, sollte bei dir alles soweit korrekt sein
<xy1> rumpe1: Ich kann ihn oder auch andere einwandfrei hören, er sagt dass er mich kaum hören kann bzw. nur stückweise
<rumpe1> stückweise? o.O
<xy1> ja, mit unterbrechungen
<xy1> ha--o --ie g---ts --ir
<xy1> so in etwa ;)
<rumpe1> xy1, ich tippe auf ausgelastete download-bandbreite ^^
<xy1> nene, mach nix
<rumpe1> er
<xy1> auch er nicht, wie gesagt, habs bei 2 anderen auch schon getestet :/
<rumpe1> nicht bei dir
<rumpe1> öha...
<xy1> mmh, bin ziemlich ratlos
<rumpe1> möglicherweise versch. skype-versionen(?)
<xy1> jo, die haben alle windoof
<rumpe1> ansonsten wüßte ich auch nicht weiter
<xy1> aber ka ob dasn problem ist
<matahari> xy1, hast du vielleicht einen zu alten computer? zuwenig CPU leistung?
<xy1> gibts denn skype-ähnliche programme außer teamspeak?
<xy1> ne, daran liegts auch nicht matahari
<matahari> xy1, ekiga
<ppq> xy1: ekiga vielleicht
<xy1> ok, dann werd ich das mal testen, danke
<nunatak> frage: um dateien die aus nautilus bereits ausführbar sind, beim startversuch im terminal aber "Befehl nicht gefunden" bringen, ist dann auch chmod +x der richtige befehl um die datei aus dem terminal startbar zu machen?
<schweegi> guten abend zusammen
<rumpe1> nunatak, wi e lautet denn so ein startversuch genau?
<jokrebel> nunatak: vielleicht kennt er das ja auch nur nicht, weil der Pfad nicht in Path ist.
<rumpe1> ich tippe auf "befehl" statt "./befehl"  :)
<nunatak> rumpe1: ;)
<bullgard> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys scheint nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein. Ich verwende Linux 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP 24.11. Das Wiki fordert: "In der Datei /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-xy-generic/Makefile muss man mit Root-Rechten die Zeile 561 ändern: KBUILD_CFLAGS += -pg auskommentieren." Die Zeile 561 lautet bei mir aber "KBUILD_CFLAGS	+= -fomit-frame-pointer".  Die...
<bullgard> ...Zeile 565 lautet: "KBUILD_CFLAGS += -g" und kommt dem Wiki-Text näher. Welche Zeile soll ich nun ändern?
<rumpe1> da würde ich mal ins man des compilers gucken, was man der flag "-pg" genau bewirkt...
<bullgard> rumpe1: Das ist eine Idee!
<rumpe1> bullgard, biste schon weitergekommen?
<bullgard> nein.
<rumpe1> bei gcc ist zumindest -pg was gänzlich anderes als -g
<bullgard> Ich denke schon, daß es hier um gcc geht.
<bullgard> Woher weißt Du, daß "-pg was gänzlich anderes als -g" ist?
<rumpe1> ist anzunehmen und steht wohl auch im makefile
<rumpe1> man gcc
<rumpe1> -pg erstellt profil-dateie für ein analyse-programm gprof
<rumpe1> -g erstellt debug-infos z.B. für gdb
<bullgard> 'man gcc' sind8804 Zeilen dichter mathematischer Text. Oh, oh!
<rumpe1> ja.... das hat Buchformat ^^ ... aber es gibt ja suchfunktionen
<yxcv> Hallo. Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem ich mehrere pdf's zu einem Buch zusammenfügen kann? Konkret: Ein Buch, bei dem jedes Kapitel ein einzelnes pdf ist 
<rumpe1> yxcv, aptitude search pdf | grep -i merge
<Fuchs> pdftk kann es
<bullgard> rumpe1: Deine Nachfrage und Deine Anmerkungen haben dazu geführt, daß ich nun im Quelltest weitergelesen habe und tatsächlich die zitierte Quellzeile finde, aber wesentlich weitr unten. Die nehme ich jetzt mal aufs Korn!
<rumpe1> bullgard, viel erfolg
<bullgard> rumpe1: '/usr/src/modules/acerhk# make' kommt zu keinem Ende, obwohl ich die Zeile 'KBUILD_CFLAGS += -pg' auskommentiert habe. Was ist für gewöhnlich die Ursache dafür, daß der Befehl make nicht zuende kommt?
<Fuchs> m(
<dadrc> Drogen.
<dadrc> (scnr, bin schon ruhig)
<Fuchs> bullgard: reihenweise. Pack die Fehlermeldung in einen pastebin
<bullgard> Fuchs: Es entsteht keine Fehlermeldung.
<Fuchs> bullgard: make wirft eine ganze Reihe von Befehlen an, mitunter Compiler und Linker. Da kann so viel schief gehen, das waere, als wuerdest Du fragen "was ist fuer gewoehnlich die Ursache dafuer, dass ein Mensch stirbt"? 
<Fuchs> bezweifle ich
<bullgard> Hm. Beim Beobachten, ob eine Fehlermeldung in einem Terminal auftritt, kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
<Fuchs> doch, weil bei make mehrere Prozesse parallel laufen
<Fuchs> und der Fehler so ein bis vier dutzend Zeilen weiter oben stehen kann
<bullgard> Trotzdem: '/usr/src/modules/acerhk# make' erzeugt keine Ausgabe und  kommt zu keinem Ende und erzeugt in diesem Terminalfenster keine Fehlermeldung. Ich habe noch 3 weitere Terminals auf und in sie geguckt. In denen sehe ich auch keine Fehlermeldungen.
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> darf ich die Ausgabe mal sehen? 
<bullgard> Gerne! Aber wenn der Befehl keine Ausgabe erzeugt, wie kann ich Dir die Ausgabe übermitteln? Da würde nur der Befehlstext erscheinen und auf der neuen Zeile ein blinkendes Rechteck.
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> gar keine? Gibt es da drin ein makefile? 
<bullgard> Gar keine Ausgabe. So ist es. --  Aber: /usr/src/modules/acerhk# ls -al make; ls: Zugriff auf make nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden." 
<Fuchs> das makefile heisst auch nicht make
<Fuchs> sondern wirklich Makefile, in der Regel 
<bullgard> 'usr/src/modules/acerhk# ls -al Make*; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2096 2009-07-10 19:09 Makefile'. Das ist es!
<Fuchs> dann sollte make zumindest eine Ausgabe erzeugen
<bullgard> Macht es aber nicht. (Oder ich bin schon zu müde, sie zu sehen.)
<Fuchs> darf ich das makefile mal in einem pastebin sehen? 
<bullgard> http://pastebin.com/X9M7MDNq
<Fuchs> hm, das Modul scheint Teil des Kernels, sicher, dass Du das einfach so bauen kannst? 
<bullgard> Ich bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher. Vielmehr schwimme ich in einem unbekannten Terrain. --  Ich folge den Anweisungen von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys. 
<Fuchs> oeh
<Fuchs> ist das Ubuntu 10.10? 
<bullgard> ja
<Fuchs> nun
<Fuchs> dann hast Du einen Schritt der Anleitung vergessen
<Fuchs> im Makefile musst Du eine Zeile anpassen
<bullgard> Ja, ich sehe schon: Unter der Überschrift "Ubuntu 10.10" ist das beschrieben. --  Ich mache mich an die Arbeit.
<schweegi> Fuchs: du meintest ja gestern, das kopete out of the box beim senden einer nachricht mit der entertaste funktioniert... habe es auf einem zweiten pc getestet, ebenfalls kubuntu, dort geht ebenfalls nur ALT + S
<Fuchs> interessant, vielleicht hat Kubuntu da etwas vermurkst
<bullgard> Hurra! Das Modul acerhk ist geladen.
<schweegi> Fuchs: welche Distri verwendest Du denn?
<schweegi> wie hieß das paket unter GNOME für die graifsche konfigurationsoberfläche für ndiswrapper? finde es im kubuntu-repository nicht, zumindest wird es mir nicht angezeigt
<Frickelpit> apt-cache search ndiswrapper mal probiert?
<Frickelpit> da wirds angezeigt
<schweegi> Frickelpit: danke, ich schau mal
<c00lion> kennt sich jemand hier mit ngspice auf ubuntu aus?
<k1l> c00lion: wieviele metafragen sollen wir noch ignorieren, bis da mal was vernünftiges kommt?
<c00lion> ok sorry
<jokrebel> gn8
<bullgard> Fuchs: "Drahtlose Verbindung hergestellt." --  Vielen Dank!
<Fuchs> bullgard: keine Ursache
<richyw> Hey habe bei mir windows installiert nachdem ubuntu schon installiert war. kann man mit der live cd starten und grub schnell nochmal installieren? habe in den wikis gelesen und paar befehele im terminal eingegeben, aber es hat nicht funktioniert kann mir jemand sagen was ich da genau eingeben muss?
<k1l> ,grub2? richyw 
<shetlandpony> richyw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> unter reparatur und dann unter punkt 2 erst den punkt 3 lesen, dann eine variante auswählen
<k1l> richyw: und einfach irgendwas blind eintippen führt selten zum ziel. nimm dir paar minuten um es zu lesen und zu verstehen
<richyw> ich habe es versucht, aber irgendwie, hats nicht funktioniert. der hat mir auch angezeigt das es fertig installiert war
<richyw> es geht aber auch auf jeden fall mit der live cd?
<Frickelpit> ja
<k1l> richyw: ja.
<richyw> muss grub auf die root partition oder ist es egal?
<bekks> die frage ist so nicht zu beantworten.
<bekks> Dazu lieferst Du zu wenig Informationen.
<richyw> ok, sorry meinte wo ubuntu es automatisch bei einer standard installation installiert, habe es jetzt auf die root installiert und es funktioniert vielen dank für die hilfe
<adnc> hallo, ich habe das problem, dass evince leider sehr oft hängen bleibt. der startvorgang braucht eine ewigkeit und beim scrollen passiert das auch. dabei graut das evince fenster aus. hätte da jemand einen hinweis für mich, wie ich das lösen könnte?
<webs553> Hallo zusammen, ist es möglich, die Lautstärke für jede Anwendung zu regeln?
<webs553> Hallo zusammen, ist es möglich, die Lautstärke für jede Anwendung zu regeln?
<dAnjou> ja
<webs553> und wie? ;)
<hdp> Hast du mal auf "Sound Preferences" geklickt?
<dAnjou> ich nutz dieses gnome panel applet https://launchpad.net/~v-geronimos/+archive/ppa
<webs553> hm ja, aber da sind nicht alle Anwendungen aufgelistet
<adnc> lässt sich unity nicht aus den normalen quellen installieren?
<TheInfinity> adnc: erst ab marveric
<TheInfinity> adnc: und nur wenn du treiber mit 3d support hast
<adnc> TheInfinity, grafiktreiber?
<TheInfinity> andere treiber bieten kein 3D ;)
<adnc> ich habe gestern die marveric netbook editions live cd verwendet
<adnc> das funktionierte auf meinem q45 auch recht gut
<adnc> auf installation habe ich nur keine lust
<adnc> die oberfläche fand ich gut
<adnc> allerdings habe ich noch lucid lynx
<TheInfinity> -> mach n dist upgrade
<TheInfinity> (und vorher n backup)
<adnc> das mache ich schon seit zwei jahren. 
<adnc> aber er sagt mir gerade, dass er hierfür nur 110mb nachladen muß
<adnc> für ein distupgrade
<dauerflucher> adnc: das hört sich eher nach einem zurückgehaltenem update an
<adnc> dauerflucher, was kann ich da tun?
<dauerflucher> adnc: es installieren :)
<adnc> dauerflucher, ich nehme an, mehr infos gibts dazu nicht, oder?
<dauerflucher> adnc:$ sudo apt-get dis-upgrade sollte dir entsprechend die pakete auflisten, die betroffen sind
<TheInfinity> ,update?
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity, Update ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Update - Weitere Infos im query ...
<adnc> das habe iich doch gemacht
<adnc> apt-get dist-upgrade
<adnc> 110mb?
<tm> adnc: es gibt auch ein ppa für unity und 10.04 (lucid) - einfach mal nach den begriffen: " ubuntu lucid+unity " suchen, wenn du kein dist-upgrade machen möchtest
<dauerflucher> adnc: damit wird allerdings keine update auf die eine neue ubuntu-version initiiert
<adnc> ahh
<dauerflucher> adnc: dist-upgrade auf eine neue version funktioniert nur, wenn man im vorfeld die paketquellen auf eine neue version umschreibt
<TheInfinity> adnc: ... und ist schon lange nicht mehr der empfohlene weg. stichtwort do-system-upgrade
<dauerflucher> TheInfinity: do-release-upgrade?
<TheInfinity> dauerflucher: mein ich ja *lach*
<TheInfinity> (gott, lange kein ubuntu non server mehr vor der nase gehabt)
<dauerflucher> war tatsächlich 'ne frage, weil ich das bislang gar nicht wusste und mich gerade fragte, ob ich evtl. was nachinstallieren sollte ;)
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-21
<TheInfinity> dauerflucher: sources.list umstellen ist schon seit geraumer zeit (müsste gutsy gewesen sein, vllt. auch schon früher) depreciated.
<dauerflucher> TheInfinity: gut zu wissen… ich bin allerdings sonst einfach stupide über den update-manager vorgegangen
<TheInfinity> dauerflucher: der update manager ist die gui zu do-release-upgrade
<dauerflucher> TheInfinity: das habe ich mir fast gedacht
<adnc> TheInfinity, do-system-upgrade?
<TheInfinity> adnc: do-release-upgrade. nicht system. ;)
<adnc> danke
<adnc> TheInfinity, haha, der sagt aber no new release found
<TheInfinity> adnc: weil du bei nem lts bist
<TheInfinity> adnc: frag mal das ubuntuusers wiki dazu
<adnc> allerdings bin ich mir sicher, dass ich noch kein upgrade gemacht habe. ich hatte 10.04
<dadrc> ,upgrade auf 10.10?
<shetlandpony> Sorry dadrc, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber upgrade auf 10.10
<dadrc> meh.
<u-boot> ,hardware? u-boot
<shetlandpony> u-boot, Hardware ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware
<dadrc> das hier jedenfalls: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Maverick
<adnc> hat die netbook edition irgendwelche nacahteile im vergleich zur herkömlichen desktop edition?
<falscher_Fuss> nö
<ring0> ?
<falscher_Fuss> ring0:  [01:52] <adnc> hat die netbook edition irgendwelche nacahteile im vergleich zur herkömlichen desktop edition?
<ring0> :)
<animax> Hallo zusammen
<animax> noch jemand fit? :-D
<animax> Habe mir gerade Blender gesaugt. Wie kriege ich alles ins Home-Verzeichnis, damit ich Blender installieren kann?
<joschi> animax: einfach reinkopieren?
<joschi> animax: alternativ installierst du einfach das entsprechende DEB paket: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/blender
<animax> Hallo zusammen
<animax> Liest gerade jemand?
<bullgard> animax: Wie meinst Du das?
<animax> Hallo bullgard
<bullgard> gm animax!
<animax> Hatte weiter oben was geschrieben. :-D Zitat: Habe mir gerade Blender gesaugt. Wie kriege ich alles ins Home-Verzeichnis, damit ich Blender installieren kann? 
<animax> Bin echt am verzweifeln ...
<Bastrian> morgen
<animax> Kannst hier mal kurz lesen, wenn Du magst: http://www.blendpolis.de/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=31574#p367371
<Bastrian> jo, mom
<animax> Wäre für Tipps echt dankbar ...
<animax> Mh, bei mir funktioniert der Link nich ... 
<animax> Nutze gerade Chatzilla auf Ubuntu 10.04
<Bastrian> Fat partition... Ich selber bin kein experte in linux aber versuche doch mal das packet in dein home verzeichnis zu verschieben und dan den chmod auf 0755 einzustellen
<animax> Du meinst die Home-Partition?
<Bastrian> dein home ordner under /home/[dein name]
<bullgard> animax: http://www.blendpolis.de/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=31574#p367371: "Ich kriege allerdings keinen Zugriff auf meine Homepartition. "Homeverzeichnis" und "Homepartition" ist doch das Selbe oder?" <- Besteht dieses Problem noch? 
<animax> Mein Name ist dann der Home-Ordner? Und "chmod auf 0755"? Was heißt das?  
<animax> Wenn ich die Datei in den Ordner, der meinen Namen hat, verschiebe, wird sie nicht geöffnet.
<animax> Ich klicke drauf, und nix tut sich.
<Bastrian> dein name ist der home ordner, richtig. Und chmod sind die lese/schreibe/ausfúhr rechte einstellungen der datei.
<bullgard> animax: "chmod auf 0755" bedeutet, daß Du für die betreffende Datei die Zugriffsrechte auf 0755 ändern sollst.
<animax> Also, in meinen "Namens-Ordner" komme ich ja rein. Nur lässt sich so die Datei nciht öffnen.
<animax> Wie ändere ich die Zugriffsrechte?
<animax> Du meinst für die Executable?
<Bastrian> richtig
<bullgard> Die Zugriffsrechte auf eine Datei ändert man mittels des Befahls chmod.
<bullgard> Die Zugriffsrechte auf eine Datei ändert man mittels des Befehls chmod.
<animax> Und wo gebe ich den ein?
<Bastrian> er ist im desktop mode bullgard^^
<animax> ???
<Bastrian> animax, mach mal ein Terminal auf
<animax> Nicht böse sein, aber kA, was Du damit meinst.
<Bastrian> Also, Im menu eoben links findest du Werkzeuge, da dan auf Terminal einfach
<animax> So, habs.
<animax> Da steht mein Name, dann ein @ und eine Ziffernfolge
<animax> und ein Doppelpunkt und ein Zeichen
<Bastrian> ok, mit dem terminal bist du aktuell in deinem home ordner. Wenn du ''ls'' schreibst dun dan enter drúcktst solltest du die date sehen
<Bastrian> solltest du die datei sehen
<animax> Ich habe sie jetzt in einen Ordern 'Blender2.55' in den Homeordner kopiert und den Terminalbefehl ausgeführt,
<animax> aber da steht nix
<animax> Nur der Name des Ordners wird angezeigt
<Bastrian> dan mach cd [name des ordners]
<Bastrian> so kommst du in den ordner.
<animax> Bin ich noch im Chat?
<animax> Jo.
<bullgard> animax: Ja.
<animax> Äh,  "no such file or directory"
<Bastrian> wie heisst der ordner der dir angezeigt wird?
<animax> max
<Bastrian> dan mach ''cd max''
<animax> das gleiche ...
<animax> no such ...
<Bastrian> also, mach mal ''ls'' und sag mir welche ordner da stehen
<animax> Alles, was in meinem Namensnordner steht
<animax> Ist noch ein bisschen unordentlich
<animax> Dateien und Ordner
<animax> Unter anderem der Blender-Ordner
<Bastrian> und du hasst alles in den Blender ordner kopiert, richtig?
<animax> Die Executable
<animax> Nein, Moment
<animax> die zip-Datei ...
<animax> Das kann wohl nich funktionieren, oder?
<animax> Ich bin seit 20 Stunden auf ...
<animax> Dreh gleich am Rad, nur vor dem Rechner gehockt ...
<Bastrian> na ja, macht nix. Endet dieser zip ordner mit .zip?
<animax> Nein, mit 7z
<animax> Habe mir den Entpacker dafür aber geladen
<Bastrian> ok, dan entpacke mal alles in einem ordner deiner wahl
<animax> Habe jetzt nochmal den Ordner im Terminal eingeben. Da steht jetzt blender25 und dann ein Zeichen dahinter
<animax> Das Entpacken habe ich ja schon gemacht
<animax> Die Executable habe ich ja bereits
<animax> Kann sie nur nicht ausführen
<Bastrian> gut, mit dem befehl ''cd'' kannst du dich im Terminal in die ordner rein und raus bewegen. Gib mal ''cd blender25'' ein
<animax> Im Terminal steht: kleine Schlange (kann das Zeichen nicht tippen)/blender25$
<Bastrian> Das zeichen ~?
<animax> ja
<animax> ~
<animax> Habs
<Bastrian> bist du in dem ordner drin?
<animax> STRG +ALT GR + die Taste ... *rolleyes*
<animax> Keine Ahnung, mehr steht da nich
<animax> nur ~/blender25$
<Bastrian> ok, dan bist du in dem ordner
<animax> Ok
<Bastrian> mach jetzt ''ls'' und sag mir welche ordner und datein drin sind.
<animax> 2.55	 copyright.txt	  icons    Python-license.txt blender  GPL-license.txt  plugins  readme.html max@987654321:~/blender25$
<Bastrian> ok, mach mal ''cd 2.55''
<animax> Was heißt eigentlich @987654321?
<serenity> ihm ist nichts besseres eingefallen
<Bastrian> ist der name des pc's
<Bastrian> also ''Benutzer@name vom pc''
<animax> mom
<animax> da steht jetzt: max@...:~/blender25/2.55$
<Bastrian> serenity: kennst du mit ubuntu gut aus? Ich war auch nur hier weil ich hilfe brauche^^
<serenity> kommt drauf an was ihr beiden vorhabt ;)
<animax> Ich will Blender installieren, ein aktuelle Build von graphicall.org
<animax> und kann die Executable nich öffnen
<Bastrian> serenity: ich wollte den kernel log daemon vom server neu starten (Ubuntu Server 10.10)
<Styx> animax: eine ausführbare Datei kann man auch nicht öffnen, man kann nur Verzeichnisse öffnen ;)
<animax> Ja, ich meine starten ... ;.)
<Styx> und wie heißt die Datei?
<serenity> ist blender ein Ordner, oder ne Datei?
<animax> Ich habe die .7z gedownloaded und entpackt. Die Dateien befinden sich im Ordner blender25
<serenity> animax: du bist in der Konsole, oder?
<animax> im Terminal
<Styx> animax: und es gibt kein fertiges Ubuntu-Paket?
<animax> Nein.
<serenity> animax: ist das gleiche. Gibt dort mal ls -l ein, aber:
<animax> Es handelt sich um ein aktuelles Build.
<serenity> ,paste? animax
<shetlandpony> animax: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<serenity> also die Ausgabe von ls -l kopieren, dort auf der Seite reinkopieren, absenden und mir den Link hierher posten
<animax> Ich kann nicht mehr folgen, mom
<animax> Jetzt bin aus dem Terminal raus ...
<Styx> dann öffne ein neues ;)
<animax> Hab ich
<Styx> Bastrian: und wo liegt da dein Problem?
<animax> Wie komm ich jetzt wieder in dne Ordner?  
<Styx> animax: na wo liegt denn der Ordner?
<serenity> animax: lies das was dir weiter oben gesagt wurde
<Bastrian> Styx: Der kernel Log Daemon startet nicht mehr seit dem upgrade auf Ubuntu Server 10.04.4. Neue SSH verbindungen will er auch nicht
<serenity> sudo /etc/init.d/klogd restart tut es nicht?
<animax> So, bin wieder im Ordner
<serenity> animax: dann lies das was ich schrieb
<Bastrian> Styx: Er sagt nur Fail
<Styx> Bastrian: was genau gibst du denn ein, um ihn zu starten?
<Bastrian> Styx: /etc/init.d/klogd restart
<animax> ls-l, da kommt: Befehl nicht gefunden
<serenity> animax: das schrieb ich auch nicht, lies genau
<Bastrian> Styx: mit root rechten natúrlich
<Styx> animax: da fehlt ein Leerzeichen
<serenity> animax: ich hab ein PPA gefunden
<serenity> also kannst du dir das alles sparen
<animax> Ich brauche ein BESTIMMTES BUILD
<animax> ein relativ aktuelles
<serenity> 2.55.1+svn33817~maverick1 
<serenity> aktuelle geht es nicht, weil es ca 12 Stunden alt ist
<serenity> ;)
<animax> Blender 2.55 svn r33802 linux 32bit +OpenMP +LuxBlend +DynamicPaint
<animax> von Fish
<Styx> Bastrian: schau doch mal in die Datei /var/log/daemon.log ob da irgendeine weitere Information steht
<serenity> animax: wieso genau das? Was ist daran anders?
<serenity> ist ja auch egal
<serenity> dann mach das was ich oben schrieb
<animax> also ls-l?
<Styx> ls -l
<serenity> nein
<serenity> genau lesen
<animax> Ich weiß nicht, was Du meinst.
<Styx> mensch, lesen sollte man schon können oder besser noch kopieren ;)
<serenity> und du wurdest eben schon drauf hingewiesen, das ls-l falsch ist
<Bastrian> Styx: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399476/
<animax> Kannst Du den Befehl bitte noch einmal tippen?
<Styx> animax: der Befehl lautet ls -l und NICHT ls-l, siehst du da keinen Unterschied?
<animax> Alles klar, so funktionierts
<serenity> animax: ich tippe das nicht nochmal, scroll nach oben und lies. Etwas Mitarbeit kann ich von dir verlangen, wenn ich dir helfen soll
<Styx> Bastrian: hmm...ist ja dünn
<serenity> habe jetzt Blender selbst heruntergeladen ;)
<animax> Und jetzt als File auf einen Filehoster?
<serenity> war ja genug Zeit :-P
<Bastrian> Styx: Er loggt nicht mehr. Das ist ja das problem
<Styx> ja schon klar, aber ich hatte gehofft, dass es wenigstens ein paar zusätzliche Infos irgendwo geben würde
<serenity> animax: lies!
<Bastrian> Styx: Ich hatte ja auch schon seit 2 tagen gesucht.
<Styx> Bastrian: und was meinst du mit "neue SSH Verbindungen nimmt er nciht"?
<Bastrian> Styx: Da der Log Daemon nicht startet will er keine neuen SSH verbinungen mehr annehmen. 
<serenity> ist das Update vollständig durchgelaufen, Bastrian?
<Bastrian> ja
<serenity> getestet?
<Bastrian> auch
<animax> Du hast geschrieben "dort auf der Seite reinkopieren". Welche Seite meinst Du?
<serenity> animax: stop
<animax> ?
<serenity> animax: bei mir reicht ein Doppelklick auf die Datei blender
<serenity> und dann startet es
<Bastrian> Styx: Hier die version: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399477/
<animax> Ja, das hätte ich bei mir auch gerne .. :-(
<Styx> wie profan *g*
<serenity> animax: in welchem Ordner befindest du dich gerade in der Konsole?
<animax> Ich hab den Inalt von ls -l da stehen
<serenity> also wie sieht die Zeile aus in der gerade der Cursor steht?
<animax> Ich würde Dir das File ja linken ...
<serenity> wie sieht die Zeile aus?
<serenity> also die, die jetzt unter der Ausgabe von ls -l steht
<animax> max@...:blender25$
<serenity> gut
<serenity> dann gibt dort mal folgendes ein
<serenity>  ./blender
<serenity> und dann Enter drücken
<serenity> was passiert?
<animax> error while loading shared libraries: libgomp.so:1: cannot open ahred objekt usw.
<serenity> das sieht so aus, als wenn dein Archiv entweder: a.) nicht richtig runtergeladen wurden oder b.) schon vom Anbieter her kaputt ist
<serenity> b.) ist wahrscheinlicher
<Styx> Bastrian: aber da steht was von 10.04.1 also irgendwie scheint das nicht ganz korrekt zu sein.
<Bastrian> Styx: Die LTS version stimmt. 10.04 ist die aktuelle LTS von Ubuntu Server
<Styx> ja, aber du hast doch vorhin gesagt, dass du auf 10.04.4 aktualisiert hast
<Styx> und hier steht was von 10.04.1
<Styx> ich kenne die genauen Versionsbezeichnungen nicht
<Bastrian> Styx: von 8.04 auf 10.04
<Styx> achsoooooooo
<serenity> deswegen fragte ich ob das Update vollständig war
<animax> @serenity: Kannst Du mir mal den Link von DEINEM File geben?
<Styx> uff
<serenity> animax: das bringt nichts
<serenity> animax: gib mir mal den Link wo du das Archiv runtergeladen hast
<animax> http://www.graphicall.org/builds/builds/showbuild.php?action=show&id=1226
<animax> @serenity: Und? Schon Ergebnisse?
<serenity> animax: gleich, das @ brauchst du nicht
<serenity> bei mir startet es hier auch über ./blender
<Bastrian> Styx: Hab etwas gefunden ''kernel: Cannot find map file.''
<serenity> also fehlt deinem System doch ne Bibliothek
<Styx> Bastrian: wo steht das?
<Bastrian> Styx: im kernel.log
<serenity> animax: sudo apt-get install libgomp1
<animax> Mir is aber nix verloren gegangen..
<serenity> animax: tu was ich sage, bitte.
<animax> habs eingegeben
<serenity> enter
<Styx> Bastrian: von wann ist denn der Eintrag? ist der aktuell?
<serenity> jetzt installiert er eine Bibliothek
<animax> Wie sag ich Dir denn jetzt, was da alles steht?
<Bastrian> Styx: von 07:53:37
<Styx> hast du da  zufällig gebootet?
<serenity> animax: brauchst du nicht, wenn er fertig ist und nichts mehr kommt, sag Bescheid
<Bastrian> Styx: da hab ich versucht den Kernel Log zu starten
<animax> "libgomp1 ist schon die neueste Version" steht irgendwo mittendrin
<serenity> animax: welche Version von ubuntu benutzt du?
<animax> Es wurde nichts installiert
<animax> nichts aktualisiert
<animax> nichts entfernt
<animax> ich soll nur apt-get autoremove machen, um was zu entfernen
<animax> 10.04
<Styx> Bastrian: das ist alles recht mysteriös. du könntest versuchen einen anderen Kernel zu installieren. Hast du mal versucht einen anderen Kernel zu booten?
<serenity> animax: dann bin ich überfragt
<Bastrian> Styx: kann ich nicht, da der server da nicht bei mir zuhause steht
<serenity> animax: wende dich an den Typen der das Archiv gebaut hat. Er hat es getestet und wird dir sagen können was da nicht richtig ist.
<Styx> vermutlich ist es die falsche Version von libgomp
<Bastrian> Styx: nur so eine idee. kann es sein das der kernel beim upgrade ohne module kompiliert wurde?
<animax> serenity: Ja, mach ich.
<serenity> Styx: es wurde unter 10.04 getestet, also sollte es eigentlich passen
<Styx> serenity: "eigentlich", ja
<Styx> die exakte Fehlermeldung wäre schon interessant, denn er sagt ja, dass er libgomp nicht findet
<serenity> Styx: aber da soll sich jemand anderes ein Kopf machen: der, der es getestet hat
<Styx> Bastrian: möglich ist es, ich kann dir da aber wenig helfen, denn so ein Problem hatte ich noch nciht. ich würde an deiner stelle mal den Kernel neu installieren
<animax> Nee, er hats gefunden. Die Meldung war: "libgomp1 ist die neueste Version"
<animax> Es gab nix zu installieren
<serenity> das schon, aber wieso blender sie dann nicht findet bzw nutzt
<Styx> animax: ich meine die Fehlermeldung, wenn du blender starten willst
<Bastrian> Styx: Wie mach ich das. Solche sachen mach ich nomalerweise nicht
<animax> Es gibt keine Felermeldung
<Styx> animax: doch, wenn du ./blender eingibst, oder?
<bekks> animax: Es muss eine geben :)
<serenity> da gab es auch eine
<animax> Ach so, ja stimmt.
<serenity> [08:10] <animax> error while loading shared libraries: libgomp.so:1: cannot open ahred objekt usw.
<animax> ja
<serenity> mehr kam da nicht? Jedes bisschen ist interessant
<bekks> animax: nopaste bitte mal uname -a
<bekks> und die ausgabe von "ldd ./blender"
<serenity> bekks: 10.04
<bekks> serenity: Ich brauche schon die komplette Ausgabe :)
<serenity> naaaa gut
<animax> ./blender: error while loading shared libraries: libgomp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory max@987654321:~/blender25$ error while loadincd max Der Befehl »error« wurde nicht gefunden, meinten Sie vielleicht:  Befehl »perror« aus dem Paket »mysql-server-5.1« (main)  Befehl »perror« aus dem Paket »mysql-server-5.0« (universe)  Befehl »perror« aus dem Paket »mysql-cluster-server-5.1« (universe) 
<serenity> ,paste? animax
<shetlandpony> animax: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<animax> ,paste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<animax> Was meinst Du?
<serenity> animax: das hatte ich dir vorher schon gesagt. Hier nicht einfach wahllos text reinkopieren
<bekks> 1221 083931 < bekks> animax: nopaste bitte mal uname -a
<bekks> 1221 083942 < bekks> und die ausgabe von "ldd ./blender"
<bekks> Die beiden Ausgaben will ich haben.
<animax> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es sonst machen soll.
<animax> Wo soll ich den Text denn hinkopieren?
<bekks> Lies, was das shetlandpony dir schreibt.
<bekks> ,nopaste? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<serenity> dorthin
<serenity> lies das was shetlandpony geschrieben hat
<animax> Ja, habe es gelesne, verstehe es aber nicht.
<bekks> Du weisst also nicht, was ein Brwoser ist, was eine URL ist, dass man eine URL in einem BRwoser eintippen und enter drücken kann? :)
<animax> Aha
<serenity> animax: führe uname -a in der Konsole aus, kopiere den Text, öffne http://paste.pocoo.org, kopiere dort den Text in das Textfeld, sende die Seite ab, dann bekommst du eine Internetadresse die du hier her kopierst
<bekks> Mach einen Browser auf, tipp die URL http://paste.pocoo.org ein, drücke enter. Anschliessend kopier deine Ausgabe DA rein, schicke das Zeug ab, und gib uns hier NUR die URL, die du bekommst.
<serenity> so schwer ist es nicht
<animax> Bin jetz auf der Seite ...
<animax> Bin jetzt auf der Seite ...
<bekks> Schön.
<serenity> kopiere die Ausgabe von uname -a dort hinein
 * bekks ist raus aus dem Ticket.
<animax> ...
<animax> ...
<bekks> .
<serenity> bekks: manchmal glaube ich, das eine höhere Macht mich testen will
<Bastrian> Styx: Server neu starten ist auch keine gute idee. hab gerade auf der testmaschiene probiert und er lyncht sich mit signal 15
<bekks> Bastrian: Wer ist "er"?
<Styx> "er" ist vermutlich der Server ;)
<Bastrian> bekks: na der kernel fehler
<bekks> Bastrian: Den wir erraten müssen?
<Styx> bekks: den er schon vor stunden gepostet hat ;)
<Bastrian> bekks: Wenn du nach oben scrollst kannst du es mitlesen zwischen Styx und mich
<Styx> nur weil du später gekommen bist, heißt das ja nicht, dass er nicht schon infos von sich gegeben hat, oder? ;)
<bekks> 1221 075354 < Bastrian> Styx: Er sagt nur Fail
<bekks> Soviel zu vollständigen Fehlermeldungen :P
<Styx> bekks: noch viel früher...
<animax> Ich bin aus dem Chat geflogen ...
<Bastrian> bekks: weiter unten sind die kernel logs 
<animax> Wie is das denn passiert?
<Styx> aber ich bin erstmal weg. bis später
<animax> Dieser Chatzillaclient ist nervtötend. 
<Bastrian> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399476/  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399477/
<bekks> Witzbold.
<bekks> Bastrian: Also nicht du.
<bekks> Bastrian: Und wo finde ich da was von einem ominösen kernel fehler 15? 15 ist ein userland signal, nur so am rande.
<animax> Ich soll also alles an längerem Text auf http://paste.pocoo.org/ posten?
<LetoThe2nd> moin folks.
<animax> Und wie lest Ihr das dann?
<bekks> animax: Nein, zwei Pastes machen. Von den beiden Befehlen, die ich nannte. Und lies, was ich zur Benutzung schrieb.
<Bastrian> bekks: Der Kernel Log Daemon startete nicht mehr nach dem upgrade von 8.04 auf 10.04. Das problem ist auf dem Live server und auf dem test server. Der test server schaltet sich ab mit Signal 15.
<animax> Is alles futsch. Bin aus dem Chat geflogen vorhin ...
<bekks> Bastrian: Die komplette, genaue Fehlermeldung nach nopaste...
<bekks> Bastrian: Da kam bisher genau gar nichts.
<bekks> animax: 1221 084311 < serenity> animax: führe uname -a in der Konsole aus, kopiere den Text, öffne http://paste.pocoo.org, kopiere dort  den Text in das Textfeld, sende die Seite ab, dann bekommst du eine Internetadresse die du hier her  kopierst
<animax> Konsole neu öffnen?
<bekks> animax: Terminal, nicht Konsole.
<Bastrian> bekks: ok, ich poste dir gleich (in paste) auszug aus dem terminal, kernel.log und daemon.log
<animax> Also neu öffnen?
<bekks> animax: Denk bitte selbst nach...
<animax> Also ja.
<serenity> bekks: ich bin raus, viel Spaß noch
<bekks> serenity: Du auch? :)
<serenity> quäle mich seit über 40 mit ihm
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/307747/
<animax> Das ist ALLES neu für mich, ok?!
<bekks> animax: Das entbindet Dich aber NICHT von der Pflicht, mitzudenken und zu lesen :)
<qweasd> min
<qweasd> moin
<animax> Tu ich doch ...
<animax> Aber ich bin schon seit 20 Stunden vor dem Rechner ...
<bekks> animax: Beides mal nein.
<qweasd> hat noch einer ne idee? mein home füllt sich dauernd auf egal wie viel platz ich schaffe, es ist binnen kurzer zeit wieder voll
<bekks> Was ist mit dem zweiten Paste?
<qweasd> werden irgendwo riesige caches eingerichtet?
<bekks> qweasd: df -h --max-depth=1 benutzen und gucken, wo genau da was befüllt wird.
<koegs> bekks: meinst du "du"?
<qweasd> bekks: danke, ich probier mal. den kannte ich noch nicht
<bekks> koegs: Japp.
<animax> Wie gesagt, mein Chatlog is weg.
<animax> Zweiter paste?
<Bastrian> bekks: Hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399478/
<animax> Habe uname -a gemacht.
<koegs> qweasd: ersetze df mit du
<qweasd> koegs: danke.
<bekks> animax: Ok, ich gebs auf. Das ist zehn Minuten her, du kannst Dir nicht mal daran erinnern, dass ich ZWEI pastes wollte. Ich bin wirklich raus.
<bekks> s/Dir/Dich/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: animax: Ok, ich gebs auf. Das ist zehn Minuten her, du kannst Dich nicht mal daran erinnern, dass ich ZWEI pastes wollte. Ich bin wirklich raus.
 * LetoThe2nd reicht bekks nen kaffee und animax ein bett.
<bekks> .oO( Glänzender Beweis von mitlesen und so )Oo.
<bekks> Moin LetoThe2nd -- merci :)
<animax> Mein Chatlog is weg, sagte ich doch.
<animax> Ich bin asu welchen Gründen auch immer aus dem Chat geflogen ...
<animax> Ich kann nix mehr nachlesen
<bekks> Whatever. Ich bin raus, und diskutiere nach nicht drüber.
<ArtNo> guten morgen
<LetoThe2nd> animax: wenn ich aus kurz was dazu sgen darf. du hast dich auch _vor_ dem rausflug nicht direkt nit ruhm bekleckert, und jammerst die ganze zeit dass du übermüdet bist. ergo: geh ins bett, und komm später wieder wenn du fit bist. dann haben sich hier alle beruhigt, und du kannst wieder mitdenken. klingt nach besseren voraussetzungen.
<qweasd> bekks: finde nichts auffälliges
<qweasd> sehr merkwürdig
<bekks> qweasd: Dann suchst du nicht genau genug, denn dein /home läuft ja voll :P
<LetoThe2nd> ich vermute, dass da nicht home volläuft, schlicht und ergreifend.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: :)
<ArtNo> ich habe eine sehr kleine und dämlich  klingende Frage: Über "zum panel hinzufügen" kann ich weder evince noch den adobe-reader-deutsch hinzufügen, beide sind installiert. Die Applikationen werden weder unter Anwendungen angezeigt, noch wenn ich über das Panel via "hinzufügen" gehe. Was tun?
<qweasd> bekks: dann muss ich weiter suchen
<bekks> qweasd: Oder nachsehen, was genau da vollläuft :)
<qweasd> bekks: mein ich ja
<LetoThe2nd> qweasd: geh halt einfach mal baobab oder so auf das _ganze_ system los.
<ArtNo> ( wichtig ist mir im panel eigentlich nur evince, adobe ist für notfälle )
<qweasd> LetoThe2nd: was ist "baobab"?
<bekks> qweasd: aptitude search baobab
<LetoThe2nd> qweasd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung
<qweasd> danke. kannte ich noch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> qweasd: kannst dir auch was anderes aussuchen, ist mir halt als erstes eingefallen.
<animax> Ich hatte halt gehofft, dass das Problem noch zu lösen ist. Ist UNGLAUBLICH, dass es SO schwer ist.
<qweasd> LetoThe2nd: ich schau mal
<LetoThe2nd> animax: shit happens. gute nacht.
<Bastrian> bekks: danke fúr deine hilfe. Ich muss mich wohr an leute wenden die etwas davon verstehen.
<qweasd> LetoThe2nd: kannte ich doch schon. nur der name war mir nicht geläufig
<bekks> LOOOL.
<bekks> Kriegt keinen Paste hin, sucht aber Leute, die was davon verstehen.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: lass ihn doch.
<ArtNo> Ist mein Miniproblem zu trivial, um als Ticket zu gelten?
<bullgard> ArtNo: Der Menüpunkt Anwendungen > Grafik > Dokumentenbetrachter existiert bei Dir nicht?
<animax> Ihr seid gerade ein bisschen von oben herab ...
<animax> Wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.
<bullgard> animax: Das passiert nicht nur heute.
<ArtNo> doch bullgard , der existiert schon, es sind aber weder evince noch adobe deutsch aufgeführt (und das obwohl ich beide starten kann, evince sogar via alt+F2 )
<animax> bullgard: War das von Dir jetzt ironisch gemeint?
<bullgard> animax: Nein, nicht ironisch.
<ArtNo> Es existiert nur Anwendungen > Grafik und dann ist es aus
<animax> Also gibt es hier schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Ton?
<qweasd> bekks: LetoThe2nd: mit baobab wird es klarer. ich denke, nun komme ich weiter. vielen dank
<bullgard> ArtNo: Ok. Und wenn Du Linksklick auf "Anwendungen Orte System" machst, erscheint dann das Fenster "Hauptmenü"?
<ArtNo> Unter anwendungen >grafik sind lediglich "F-Spot-Fotoverwaltung, OpenOffice Zeichnung und Simple Scan" aufgeführt, nicht mehr
<bullgard> animax: Ja.
<ArtNo> bullgard, ich kann *entweder* Anwendungen, *oder* Orte *oder* System anklicken, nicht alle gleichzeitig.
<bullgard> ArtNo: Ok. --  (Fehler: Ich meinte:) Und wenn Du Rechtsklick auf "Anwendungen Orte System" machst, erscheint dann das Fenster "Hauptmenü"?
<ArtNo> bullgard, das Hauptmenü ist jetzt aufgepoppt
<ArtNo> bullgard, jetzt hatte ich die möglichkeit, "evince" hinzuzufügen
<ArtNo> Es fehlt aber noch der Acrobat reader
<bullgard> ArtNo: Ok. Ruf dort auf: Menüs=Grafik, Erscheint dort im mittleren Fensterausschnitt Einträge=Dokumentenbetrachter?
<ArtNo> moment bullgard , mein "Hauptmenü" ist wieder weg, muss erst wieder
<animax> "N8 bullgard" ...
<ArtNo> bullgard, Hauptmenü ist wieder da. Ich gucke
<bullgard> animax: Machs gut!
<ArtNo> Nein. Es erscheint aber ohne Häckchen "Bildbetrachter". Ist es das, bullgard ?
<ArtNo> Nein, ist es offensichtlich nicht.
<bullgard> ArtNo: Ja. Und set bitte dort den Haken.
<bullgard> ArtNo: Ja. Und setz bitte dort den Haken.
<ArtNo> Habe ich gemacht. Der Bildbetrachter ist aber nicht der Adobe Reader deutsch
<bullgard> ArtNo: Nein. Setz bitte den Haken bei "Dokumentenbetrachter".
<ArtNo> Der Haken ist ohnehin mittlerweile gesetzt bullgard und betrifft evince, nicht adobe deutsch
<animax> Viel Erfolg noch. Ciao.
<ArtNo> ( die welt geht nicht unter, wenn ich adobe reader 9 deutsch durch anklicken eines PDF und "öffnen mit" starten muss, ich find es nur strange what happens. )
<basti> moin. gibt es eine möglichkeit die skripte die in nautilus über das skriptordnermenu  ausgeführt werden können, in einer shell zu starten, so dass man sieht was diese machen?
<bullgard> ArtNo: Hast Du eines der beiden Pakete, die in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Reader genannt sind, installiert?
<ArtNo> ja bullgard , per synaptic. Hat alles seine Ordnung.
<bullgard> ArtNo: Warum fragst Du, wenn alles seine Ordnung hat? Hast Du noch ein Problem oder nicht (mehr)?
<ArtNo> Halt bullgard , ich hab es via "jetzt installieren" über http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Reader installiert. Soll ich es nochmal deinstallieren und per synaptic installieren. ( Mit hat alles seine Ordnung meinte ich, dass ich ein korrektes Paket installiert habe. )
<ArtNo> bullgard, ja, ich hätte auch den acrobatreader gerne im panel, wenn das geht.
<bullgard> ArtNo: Moment...
<ArtNo> ...
<bullgard> ArtNo: Wenn Du eines der beiden Pakete über Synaptic installieren möchtest, dann mußt Du zuvor in Synaptic für Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10 in Synaptic die Repositorien deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner und deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner hinzufügen. --  Ich vermute, daß Deine Tätigkeit "jetzt installieren" über http://wiki.ubuntuusers.d
<bullgard> e/Adobe_
<bullgard> Reader  dem äquivalent ist. Ich selbst benutze dieses Programm nicht. Ich vermute, daß unter Anwendungen > Büro ein Menüpunkt "Acrobat Reader" oder so ähnlich auftaucht. Wenn nicht, wende bitte ein analoges Verfahren an wie beim Dokumentenbetrachter.
<ArtNo> bullgard, ich nutze 10.04 LTS, nicht 10.10
<bullgard> ArtNo: Für Ubuntu 10.04 heißen die Adresen der beiden Repositorien: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner; deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner.
<ArtNo> bullgard, das war es. Es ist nicht in Grafik sondern in Büro versteckt. Ist jetzt im Panel. Ticket closed und vielen Dank.
<bullgard> :-)
<jokrebel> hi
<ArtNo> bye
<fff8> hallo leute, ich habe ein problem mit latex: die worttrennung im deutschen ist katastrophal falsch
<fff8> worte wie zustandsgroessen wird zus-tandsgroessen getrennt
<fff8> oder bezeichnet wird beze-ichnet
<fff8> habe aber \usepackage[ngerman]{babel} eingebunden
<fff8> man hoert ueberall, dass die silbentrennung bei latex ausgesprochen gut sein soll
<fff8> was mache ich falsch?
<bekks> fff8: ist sie auch - aber in #latex-de wird Dir bestimmt eher jemand helfen können.
<fff8> bekks, ich hatte latex.de versucht, da war keiner deshalb bin ich hierher gekommen
<fff8> ich versuch mal latex-de
<bekks> fff8: Und ich würde eher mal \usepackage{ngerman} nehmen. :)
<fff8> bekks, ist das nicht das gleiche?
<fff8> ich probiers mal
<bekks> Nein, seit wann sind pakete und deren optionen das gleiche?
<fff8> afaik wurde ngerman in babel integriert
<fff8> hab ich zumindest mal iwo gelesen
<bekks> "iwo"?
<fff8> *irgendwo
<fff8> hm im ubuntu latex paket gibts kein ngerman.sty
<fff8> ich begebe mich mal auf die suche
<fff8> ah
<fff8> texlive-lang-german
<fff8> bekks, hattest recht, lag an ngerman
<walker> wie heisst nochmals die datei, wo ich befehle eintragen kann die beim systemstart ausgeführt werden?
<rumpe1> walker, /etc/rc.local
<walker> danke
<zhousm> hello
<ppq> hi zhousm. btw: check #ubuntu-cn for a chinese channel
<Fusskrank> moin
<affenbert> hallo,
<affenbert> ich hab ein problem bei der installation von ubuntu über einen usb-stick
<affenbert> ich würde gerne nur die befehlszeile installieren
<affenbert> wie mach ich das?
<affenbert> f4 kann ich bei der alternate nicht auswählen, da ich bei boot: enter drücken muss und er direkt in den installer springt
<ppq> affenbert: dann probier mal das netboot-image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<ppq> affenbert: da startet zwar auch direkt der debian-installer, aber da kann man im gegensatz zur alternate cd im installer auswähjlen, was installiert werden soll.
<affenbert> ok
<affenbert> wenn ich help eingebe und dann f3, dann bekommt man gezeigt, was man alles für optionale parameter verwenden kann
<affenbert> unter anderem steht da cli jedoch funktioniert das nicht...
<affenbert> werd wohl dann mal das netboot-image ausprobieren
<ppq> den usbstick kannst du mithilfe von unetbootin mit dem netboot-image ausstatten. nennt sich dann "10.04_NetInstall"
<affenbert> ok danke
<ppq> keine ursache
<affenbert> das netboot-image scheint zu funktionieren, immerhin hab ich hier die möglichkeit command-line system auszuwählen
<basti> moin. gibt es eine möglichkeit die skripte die in nautilus über das skriptordnermenu  ausgeführt werden können, in einer shell zu starten, so dass man sieht was diese machen?
<LetoThe2nd> basti: keine ahnung, aber ne möglichkeit wäre das gnome-terminal als wrapper zu benutzen. als das script ruft gnome-terminal auf, und führt darin dann das eigentliche nutzlast-skript aus.
<basti> muss ich mir mal anschauen, was ein wrapper ist ;) danke für den hinweis
<LetoThe2nd> basti: man gnome-terminal sollte alles nötige beinhalten. unterm strich hast du eben ein script, welches gnome-terminal abfeuert und als parameter übergibt, was ausgeführt werden soll, und ein zweites das die eigentliche arbeit macht. das erste musst du eben von nautilus aus ausführen können, und das ist eben der wrapper.
<basti> alles klar. mal was lesen
<noobody> hi leute... meine videos ruckeln bei der wiedergabe mit dem normalen videoplayer, woran kann das liegen? also mit totem
<brot> noobody: an schlechten grafikkarten treibern
<noobody> ich hab den nvidia 173 drauf 
<noobody> der sound stockt dazu auch, und es ruckelt nicht durchweg, sondern immer stellenweiße inklusive gebrochenen sound
<jokrebel> noobody: wie stehts um die Auslastungen von RAM CPU HD usw.?
<noobody> alles idlet so vor sich hin... 
<sash_> full hd? 720p?
<noobody> 640 * 352 ^^ ist ne stinknormale divx... 20 min 170mb... also keine umwerfende quali
<jokrebel> sowohl DVD als auch Laufwerk sind sauber und iO? Andere DVD/LW probiert?
<noobody> die datei liegt auf der festplatte über vlc gehts besser, aber zwischendurch kommt nen fieser ruckler... 
<sash_> noobody: mit allen videos? mit allen playern? mit allen betriebssystemen?
<noobody> nein nur mit ubuntu und da mit allen playern die ich drauf hab
<brot> noobody: grafikkarte?
<noobody> und ja mit allen videos...  geforce 8800m gtx
<brot> dann würd ich mal den treiber updaten
<noobody> ok... das komische, um so länger ich schaue um so schlimmer wirds
<ppq> noobody: hier gibts neue treiber: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<ppq> oh, gar nicht wahr. ab 10.04 gibts die wohl hier https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates  
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<jokrebel> noobody: wo ist denn der jetztige Treiber her?
<noobody> den hat sich ubuntu selbst raus gesucht
<noobody> im fullscreen ruckelts mehr als im fenstermodus
<jokrebel> mal den nouveau probieren? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nouveau
<agentsoul> Ich hatte mit Linux und Win parallel gearbeitet, daher lag mein Profil auf ner NTFS-Partition. Jetzt bin ich komplett auf Linux umgestiegen und habe mein Profil auf eine ext4-Partition gelegt. Durch die verschieden Rechteverwaltung NTFS-ext4 haben die Ordner und Dateien zuviele Freigaben. Wie sieht dass denn wohl default aus?
<agentsoul> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12300462/thunderbirdrights.txt
<agentsoul>  Alles läuft, nur bin ich mir sicher, dass die Rechte eingeschränkter seien könnten/sollten/müssten
<sash_> ,rechte? agentsoul 
<shetlandpony> agentsoul, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sash_> agentsoul: das was du da hast, ist 770, das heißt User und alle Mitglieder der Gruppe User dürfen darin lesen. genereller standard unter ubuntu ist 755 für verzeichnisse und 644 für dateien, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. das sollte in dem wikiartikel aber alles erklärt sein
<agentsoul> Ja, danke ich weiß was Rechte sind und wie ich sie setze. Die Frage war wie sind sie bei Thunderbird default gesetzt.
<ppq> in meinem ~/.thunderbird sind auch einige dateien 600
<LetoThe2nd> agentsoul: verschieb dich einfach dein verhunztes verzeichnis, lass tb ein neues defaultmässies anlegen und dann vergleiche :-)
<sash_> wenn der andere benutzer nich in /home/$USER reinkommen, kommen die auch nicht tiefer
<sash_> so, who cares. und thunderbird macht da auch keine probleme. der kann theoretisch auf fat liegen und läuft
<agentsoul> ja tat er auch, bis darauf, dass ich keine addons mehr instalieren konnte. Deswegen liegt es jetzt euf ext4
<sash_> es ist total egal, solang man sich nicht selber lese-schreibrechte wegnimmt, und an höherer stelle dafür sorgt, dass keiner reingucken darf.
<ppq> in meinem profilverzeichnis sind mit 600 ausgestattet: secmod.db pluginreg.dat key3.db (besonders wichtig, ich glaub da sind passwörter drin) compatibility.ini  cert8.db. und diese verzeichnisse haben 700: das profilverzeichnis selbst, calendar-data (von lightning), ImapMail, Mail
<prophy> hallo - ich versuche den catalyst in verbindung mit der video beschleunigung im mplayer zu nutzen - es scheint auch zu funktionieren, nur wenn ich im fenstermodus z.b. beim gmplayer ein anderes fenster aktiv mache, bleibt das bild hängen, obwohl der film weiter läuft - ist das ein bekanntes problem?
<ppq> ist schon vorteilhaft, das so zu setzen, wenn es mehrere user am rechner gibt und das home nicht verschlüsselt ist
<prophy> ohne hardwarebeschleunigung tritt das phänomen nicht auf
<sash_> ppq: mkdir -p rights/test; touch rights/test/bla.txt; chmod 777 rights/test/bla.txt; chmod -x rights; vi rights/test/bla.txt
<ppq> sash_: was möchtest du mir damit sagen? dass man die datei auch dann ebarbeiten kann, wenn man sie nicht ausführen kann? ist mir schon klar
<sash_> ppq: dass man eben nicht rein kann, auch wenn die datei 777 hat, solang man nicht in darübergeordnete ordner kommt
<ppq> achso, das verzeichnis, nicht die datei. ja, das ist mir auch klar
<sash_> also ist prinzipiell der rechtekram unterhalb deines home egal, solang keiner in dein home kommt
<ppq> sash_: wenn das denn gegeben ist, klar
<ppq> standardmäßig ist ~ 751
<ppq> soweit ich weiß
<ppq> ne, 755 sogar
<agentsoul> default schein für die meisten 611 bzw. 600 zu sein. Ist innerhalb des Ordners "Mail" auch 611 angesagt (ppq)?
<sash_> ppq: 755 ists, weil bei Ubuntu offenbar davon ausgegangen wird, dass alle User eines Systems auf die Dateien der anderen User Leserechte haben sollen. agentsoul: ist dieser umstand bei dir nicht gegeben und benutzt du auch kein public_html-verzeichnis in deinem home, dann ist es auch kein problem, ein chmod 700 (nichtrekursiv!) auf dein /home/User loszulassen, damit ausser dir (und leuten mit root-rechten)niemand da reinschauen darf
<ppq> agentsoul: ja, teilweise. allerdings ist sash_s tipp besser als manuell alle rechte zu korrigieren
<agentsoul> stimmt wohl, danke Euch, wie gesagt, es läuft ja, aber ich halte es da wie unsere Regierung alle Rechte möglichst einschränken. Wenn die Bemerkung heir erlaubt ist, nicht das ich das gut finde.
<adnc> hallo, weiss jemand in welchem paket glossary.sty liegt? 
<LetoThe2nd> adnc: bei so klar definierter fragestellung: packages.ubuntu.com :-)
<adnc> super
<sash_> apt-file search glossary.sty
<adnc> nee
<adnc> findet er nicht
<sash_> bei mir schon
<adnc> sicher
<adnc> bei mir zeigt er nämlich was anderes an
<sash_> in nem debian wohl.
<adnc> texlive-latex-extra: /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/robustindex/robustglossary.sty
<sash_> texlive-latex-extra
<adnc> das ist aber eine andere
<adnc> in einem debian wohl?
<sash_> bei mir sind beide
<adnc> bei mir nicht
<sash_> kann sein, dass ubuntu die einfach nicht hat
<adnc> weil das paket ist schon installiert bei mir
<adnc> wo bekomme ich diese her?
<adnc> kann ich die von dir haben?
<sash_> lad dir das paket bei debian.org runter und entpacke es mit ar
<sash_> ich habs auch nicht installiert. und bin unterwegs
<liliput> grüß euch
<liliput> sag kann einer da helfen? was man bei hansenet einstellen muss oder auch alice genannt
<dAnjou> liliput: und du denkst, dass irgendjemand deine frage in dieser form beantworten kann?
<liliput> oh, dachte ich, dann verzeiht
<dAnjou> da kommt höchstens "du musst den nippel durch die lasche ganz nach oben ziehen"
<agentsoul> geht ne direkte DSL-Verbindung wieder? In einigenUbuntu-Versonen lief das nur mit Router
<liliput> ich habe nur ein modem
<agentsoul> Im Zweifel erstmal auf das Netzwerksymbol oben rechts klicken
<agentsoul> VPN-Verbindungen - VPN- konfigurieren - das willst du gar nicht aber im Reiter daneben ist DSL
<agentsoul> hinzufügen Benutzername ist normalerweise die Telefonnummer mit Vorwahl ohne ++49 also 0301234567 in Berlin z.B.
<agentsoul> Passwort ist egal
<agentsoul> aber ich würd eins eingeben
<liliput> hat keiner bis jetzt sowas mit screenshots erstellt? wohl leider nicht
<liliput> muss ubuntu ja erstmal installieren
<agentsoul> Alter
<agentsoul> Aber mal kurz in die Runde funktioniert direkte DSL-Verbindung mit Ubuntu wieder?
<k1l> Hat sie mal nicht funktioniert?
<agentsoul> in der letzten Version
<agentsoul> oder der vorletzten
<agentsoul> war ein wenig peinlich im Bekanntenkreis
<k1l> agentsoul: kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Also die funktion ist sicher gegeben
<liliput> ich bedanke mich erstmal bei euch, thx
<liliput> frohes fest euch ;)
<lars___> Moin
<lars___> ich versuche mittels scan die Sender für meinen DVB T Stick zu suchen
<lars___> main:2284: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory
<lars___> scan de-Nordrhein-Westfalen > ~/channels.conf
<Hetsku>  /aw aww
<lars___> jokrebel: hast Du noch mal eine Minute für mich?
<jokrebel> lars___: äh? ja? weiß aber Dein Problem nicht mal mehr ansatzweise ;-)
<lars___> jokrebel: ich bekomme meinen DVB T Stick nicht zum rennen
<lars___> geladen ist er
<lars___> nur wenn ich kaffeine starte zeigt er mir keine TV
<jokrebel> was sagt /var/log/messages?
<lars___> jokrebel: auch die channels.dvb habe ich erstellt
<jokrebel> lars___: channels.dvb ist seit der neuen Kaffeine-Version nicht mehr hilfreich.
<lars___> jokrebel: ok, aber mit xine geht es auch nicht
<stephanmg> hallo.
<jokrebel> lars___: wird denn auch die Firmware korrekt geladen? (…messages…)
<lars___> jokrebel: dvb-usb: found a 'DTV-DVB UDTT 7047-USB 2.0 DVB-T Driver' in warm state
<jokrebel> warm state wär ja schon mal nicht schlecht.
<lars___> jokrebel: dvb-usb: DTV-DVB UDTT 7047-USB 2.0 DVB-T Driver error while loading driver (-19)
<jokrebel> lars___: ist das ein Freecom?
<jokrebel> lars___: was sagt ein "dmesg | grep dvb"
<lars___> jokrebel: ein AzureWave mit rtl2831u
<jokrebel> lars___: die ID bitte noch aus "lsusb"
<lars___> jokrebel: http://nopaste.info/9a00f315f7.html
<lars___> jokrebel: ID 13d3:3216 IMC Networks DTV-DVB UDTT 7047-USB 2.0 DVB-T Driver
<jokrebel> lars___: his USB2.0 device cannot be run on a USB1.1 port.
<lars___> jokrebel: ohh
<jokrebel> lars___: mit etwas Glück kann er den Treiber nur deshalb nicht korrekt laden. Hast noch andere USB-Steckplätze?
<lars___> jokrebel: stecke mal um
<lars___> jokrebel: nee, wird überall usb 1 angezeigt, kann aber nicht sein. kann ich mir anzeigen lassen was das für ports sind?
<jokrebel> lsusb?
<lars___> jokrebel: http://nopaste.info/4638fb3e7e.html
<rumpel> lars___, also einen 2.0er haste
<jokrebel> lars___: so ähnlich sieht das bei mir aus, da ich aber nie in der Verlegenheit war _unbedingt_ nen USB2.0 nutzen zu müssen, weiß ich leider auch nicht, wie Du den rausfinden kannst. Oder ob der 2.0er bei Dir nur der interne ist, der den HUB1.1 versorgt. kA.
<rumpel> an dem bus scheint sonst nix zu hängen... hm... vielleicht spuckt da lshw mehr aus
<lars___> rumpel: http://nopaste.info/ab73b282bb.html
<rumpel> lars___, hmm.. auch nicht viel aufschlussreicher. Möglicherweise kann man anhand dmesg/syslog-meldungen beim einstecken von geräten an den usb-ports herausfinden, welcher controller wo ist... und wenns nicht außen ist, dann ist da vermutlich ein nicht-angeschlossener 2.0er irgendwo im gehäuse
<jokrebel> lars___: wie viele Steckplätze hast Du denn?
<lars___> jokrebel: 5
<rumpel> Bus 4 scheint ja da zu sein, wo die Mouse und der dvb-t stick ist, Bus 3 der Cardreader, Bus 2 das Keyboard
<rumpel> die kann man also schonmal außer Betracht lassen
<lars___> rumpel: ich werde nachher mal aufschrauben und nachsehen
<lars___> danke bis dahin
<rumpel> kommst wohl nicht drum rum
<rumpel> und vielleicht überlegen, noch ein paar 2.0er-anschlüsse dazuzukaufen ^^
<Vicco> weiss hier jemand wie man spieleinstellungen löscht/zurücksetzt bzw wo einstellungen gespeichert werden ausserhalb der programmordner selbst?
<rumpel> Vicco, normalerweise in home als Verzeichnisse mit Punkt am Anfang (=versteckt)
<rumpel> strg-h in nautilus zeigt die an
<Vicco> naja ich habe ein problem mit dem spiel emilia pinball. habe die auflösung verändert jetzt kann das spiel nichtmehr starten. habe es schon entfernt über die paketverwaltung über vollständig entfernen und danach neuinstalliert. hat aber wieder die alten einstellungen übernommen jetzt frage ich mich wo er diese einstellung speichert. fehlermeldung im terminal ist Initing SDL
<Vicco> 0 joysticks were found.
<Vicco> Couldn't set video mode: No video mode large enough for 1280x1024
<Vicco> wenn nichts hilft muss ich das system neu aufspielen um die einstellung zu löschen
<rumpel> dann guck doch mal, wie beschrieben... vielleicht $HOME/.emilia oder gar $HOME/.config/whatever... guckstu
<Vicco> gukisch
<rumpel> das wird wohl nicht nötig sein ^^
<rumpel> wenn du die Profilordner löschst, sollten die beim nächsten start wieder angelegt werden mit default-werten
<Vicco> bin    dev   initrd.img      lost+found  opt   sbin	sys  var
<Vicco> boot   etc   initrd.img.old  media	 proc  selinux	tmp  vmlinuz
<Vicco> cdrom  home  lib	     mnt	 root  srv	usr  vmlinuz.old
<Vicco> das sind alle ordner im dateisystem
<rumpel> ,pastebin? Vicco 
<shetlandpony> Vicco: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<rumpel> Vicco, ja... und da gehst du mal entweder nach /home/usernamenhiereinfügen oder eben Nautilus und da auf den Userordner
<Vicco> im userordner habe ich keine einstellungen gesehn. da sind nur verschiedene ordner wie downloads dokumente und so
<rumpel> wie schon geschrieben... strg-h 
<rumpel> du mußt auch mitlesen :)
<Vicco> ich will hier auch niemanden nerven dann installiere ich lieber neu. wenn man zu viel fragt wird man beschimpft hehe
<rumpel> was heißt beschimpft... o.O
<rumpel> verständlicher kann ichs auch nicht artikulieren
<Vicco> versteh was du meinst aber da sind nur meine persönlichen ordner oder bin ich falsch?
<j34nius> hallo zusammen
<rumpel> Vicco, das ist dein Home... da ist normalerweise alles persönliche des Users drin
<rumpel> (Konfigurationen, Dokumente, bla)
<Vicco> ja nur sind dort keine configurationen
<rumpel> grrrr
<Vicco> im grunde ist dort alles leer ausser ich hab was drin
<rumpel> bin raus aus dem ticket ^^
<Vicco> schluss mit lustig oder wie
<j34nius> ich hab ein problem, hoffentlich kann mi jmd helfen
<jokrebel> Vicco: es gibt versteckte (mit Punkt voran). Mit STRG+H kann man das aktivieren
<Vicco> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Vicco> entschuldigen sie vielmals
<j34nius> wie kann ich alsa beibringen, einen anderen codec zu benutzen?
<jokrebel> .oO( war die 3te Wiederholung ;-)
<Vicco> DANKE
<Vicco> für die geduld hehe
<rumpel> *g* ... kommt vor
<Vicco> wusste garnicht das linux auch dateien versteht wie windoof
<LetoThe2nd> ... und es heisst trotzdem windows.
<jokrebel> ,windoof? vic
<shetlandpony> vic, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Vicco> perfekt habs gefunden
<Vicco> wegen der resolution :)
<Vicco> funktioniert wieder alles paletti. danke
<Vicco> manchmal sagt man auch mcdoof und geht dort essen :/
<bullgard> j34nius: Eine Teilantwort gibt es in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA?redirect=no
<j34nius> das hat mir alles nicht weitergeholfen, sitze schon 2 tage an dem problem :/
<j34nius> und ich glaube es hat was damit zu tun, das alsa die soundkarte falsch erkennt
<bullgard> j34nius: Es gibt einen Freenodce-IRC-Kanal #alsa
<jokrebel> rumpel: BTW würde ich ein Umbenennen dem von Dir empfohlenen löschens des Profilordners unbedingt bevorzugen.
<j34nius> oh, vielen dank, dann schau ich dort mal rein
<bullgard> j34nius: Die umfangreichste Einführung scheint http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Main_Page zu sein.
<Vicco> rumpel kann ich denn auch solche versteckten verzeichnisse anlegen?
<bullgard> Vicco: Ja, das kannst Du auch.
<Vicco> wie wo stellt man das ein? finde unter ordnereigenschaften nicht direkt etwas
<dadrc> einfach einen . an den Anfang
<bullgard> Gib dem Verzeichnis einen Namen, der mit einem Punkt vorn anfängt.
<Vicco> ok
<Vicco> geht auch.
<bullgard> Vicco: Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<Vicco> es macht auch sehr viel spaß weil viele dinge gut und praktisch funktionieren aber man findet nicht immer gute hilfe bei allen problemen
<Vicco> bzw manches ist sehr mühsam wenn man nicht besonders viel weiss
<Vicco> das mit dem strg + h hätte ich nie rausgefunden
<rumpel> Vicco, das ist ja auch der insider-shortcut ^^
<Vicco> naja ich hab es JETZT auch unter ansicht gefunden *gg*
<jokrebel> Vicco: aber über die Pull-down-Menü-Leiste ist das schon zu finden ;-)
<Vicco> kam irgendwie nicht auf den gedanken das es etwas vor mir zu verstecken gibt
<Vicco> jetzt kann ich endlich im system rumpfuschen
<rumpel> übersichtlichkeit ist manchmal auch erwünscht
<Vicco> kannte es nur bei windows (extra wegen shetlandpony) und dort hab ich nach jeder neuinstallation (alle 2 bis 3 monate) immer als erstes die ansicht verändert >> versteckte dateien anzeigen und dateiendungen bei bekannten dateitypen ausblenden deaktiviert.
<rumpel> Vicco, wenn du wirklich "rumpfuschen" willst, kommste an der kommandozeile kaum vorbei.. und da brauchst du sowas nicht erst umstellen.
<rumpel> bzw... hm...man könnte ein alias für ls setzen...hm
<Vicco> hab schon bisschen im wiki gelesen wegen der kommandozeile. wenn man sich auf die schreibweisen umstellt ist es ok
<sysdef> o_0
<Vicco> ok danke nochmal. war wesentlich bessere hilfe als das letzte mal. wollte schon garnichtmehr hier reinkommen. waren richtig genervte typen hier. viel spaß noch und tschö
<rumpel> -.-
<jokrebel> lol
 * LetoThe2nd bietet an, wieder etwas genervt zu sein.
<jokrebel> ou ja - ich hol schon mal die Chips :-)
<hgh> 2
<Blindie> moin
<rumpel> nabend
<Blindie> irgendwie finde ich dust immernoch am schönsten^
<Blindie> ^^
<rumpel> ,ot? Blindie 
<shetlandpony> Blindie: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<rumpel> hrrhrr
<Blindie> :(
 * rumpel ritzt noch eine kerbe in sein keyboard
<Blindie> wieso das?
<k1l> Blindie: ----> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Blindie> aja, kann es passieren das bei ner ubuntu installation aus irgendeinem grund grub nicht mitinstalliert wird?
<k1l> Blindie: wenn du einen falschen ort angibst oder es verneinst: ja
<rumpel> passieren kann viel ... vor allem bei "irgendwelchen" gründen...
<jokrebel> Blindie: war das nur ne allgemeine Frage? Oder kommt da noch mehr?…
<Blindie> ich habs installiert, neu gestartet
<Blindie> und da war wieder der windows bootloader und nix von ubuntu
<k1l> Blindie: lies nochmal die sätze von mir und rumpel 
<Blindie> ich hab den ort ausgewählt der dort standardmäßig angegeben wird
<Blindie> also die installations partition
<k1l> nope
<k1l> der muss in den mbr
<jokrebel> Blindie: dann hast Du vermtulich GRUB nicht in den MBR geschrieben <Glaskugelmode/OFF>
<k1l> ,grub2? Blindie 
<shetlandpony> Blindie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Blindie> hehe....
<Blindie> hm
<Blindie> mir is grad aufgefallen der hat garnicht vertig installiert
<jokrebel> dann kanns nicht gehn. Grub wird esrt ganz am Ende installiert.
<k1l> setzen 6! und nochmal neu versuchen
<Blindie> Ein Versuch apt zu konfigurieren, um weitere Pakete von der CD zu installieren, ist fehlgeschlagen
<Blindie> dabei installier ich von festplatte
<k1l> mit wubi oder wie?
<Blindie> nein
<Blindie> unetbootin
<Blindie> also hab sozusagen die live cd von festplatte gestartet
<Blindie> überspringen geht auch nicht
<jokrebel> Blindie: gibts da nicht eine ausführlicher Fehlermeldung?
<Blindie> nein
<jokrebel> Blindie: der Zugriff auf die CD(-Simulation) ist gewährleistet? Ist wiederholen möglich?
<Blindie> joa
<Blindie> mach ich grad
<Blindie> ich versuch diesmal etwas früher auf überspringen zu drücken
<Blindie> kann auch dran liegen das er das von der windows system partition installiert und die rechte verweigert werden oder?
<Ahora> ähm leute ich habe da ein kleines prob, wenn ich unter orte auf irgendwelchem ordner klicke -.- geht da  immer Rhythmbox auf =/
<Blindie> lol
<Ahora> o.O
<jokrebel> Blindie: durchaus denkbar.
<Blindie> blöd
<Blindie> von usb stick kann ich nicht, ich hab nur nen winzigen
<Blindie> der ist ne antiquität
<sash_> linux kann ntfs-rechte nicht abbilden
<sash_> bzw. ntfs-3g kann es nicht
<Blindie> also kann es nicht dadran liegen
<Blindie> aber drauf zugreifen geht ja
<jokrebel> Ahora: da war mal was…
<Blindie> gleicher fehler
<Ahora> und was? ^^
<k1l> Blindie: das was du machen willst ist eh murks
<k1l> Blindie: nimm ne cd, nen stick oder mach nen netzwerkinstall. 
<Blindie> wie soll ich das sonst machen?
 * jokrebel sucht noch…
<Blindie> netzwerk dauert zu lange
<Blindie> stick zu klein
<Blindie> und brenner kaputt
<rumpel> dann kauf stick
<rumpel> oder leih stick
<Blindie> bzw kann keine rws und hab nur rws
<Blindie> naja
<Blindie> ok
<rumpel> cd-roms sind auch eher nicht so ideal
<jokrebel> Ahora: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/orte-persoenlicher-ordner-oeffnet-rhythmbox/#post-2121510 … … …fürs erste
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/35yuyxv | Orte->Persönlicher Ordner öffnet Rhythmbox › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
 * jokrebel hat bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit CD-Installation.
<comag> hi. ich hab lucid und ein problem mit k3b (keine ahnung wo ich sonst fragen soll ;) ) - der brennt meine bluray nur bis 99.9% (singe layer BD-R) und sagt dann I/O error. im log steht aber kein fehler. eine double layer BD-RW hat er aber vorher korrekt gebrannt. kennt einer das problem?
<comag> ... und kann mir bei der problemlösung helfen?
<k1l> ist denn das image in ordnung? hat die hdd vlt nen problem?
<Ahora> thx hats geklkappt
<comag> ist kein image... reine daten. aber ich glaub ich hab das problem gefunden
<Ahora> thx jokrebel  hats geklappt =)
<comag> "Seems BD-R writing is broken for now..."  https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=656502
<jokrebel> Ahora: schön :-)
<seglem> hallo, habe gerade 10.10 installiert und dabei ne externe festplatte mit formatiert. schnell den stecker gezogen , als ichs gemerkt hab. is da was zu retten?
<comag> mal sehn ob ich k3b auf cdrtools umstellen kann. growisofs kann bd-r wohl gerade nich
<LetoThe2nd> ,rescue? seglem 
<shetlandpony> seglem: goldene regeln beim rescue: 1. Keine Panik! - 2. dd, ggf. dd_rescue fahren - 3. Panik!
<rumpel> seglem, möglich... read-only mounte, iso ziehen, reparaturtools zusammensuchen...
<rumpel> bzw. mit iso mein ich image *hust*
<seglem> bin mehr newbie, das geht mir zu schnell...
<seglem> wie fährt man dd?
<jham> dd fahren... ich dachte ueber autos wird gerade nebenan disktutiert
<k1l> ,dd? seglem 
<shetlandpony> seglem: siehe shell dd
<rumpel> seglem, dd  kopiert so ziemlich alles, was kopierbar und zugreifbar ist .. daher auch so beliebt
<LetoThe2nd> seglem: hast du vielleicht nen erfahrenen linuxer in recihweite?
<jokrebel> DiselDaimler
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: DataDestroyer
<seglem> hab hier leider keinen in reichweite...
<jham> seglem: dann fahre bitte kein dd *scnr*
<k1l> seglem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<rumpel> seglem, nimm dir zeit und lies dich bisschen in die materie ein, bevor noch mehr flöten geht 
<seglem> ok, danke erstmal. ich les mir mal den artikel durch. komme dann bestimmt nochmal. bis später
<LupusE> aloah
<ubuntutester> HHallo
<LetoThe2nd> gnah, meine mühle hat grad ihren bekloppten... rödelt auf der festplatte rum wie krank, und logins über tty1-x laufen in timeout. :-(
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: pff … Vollmond is ;-)
<LupusE> LetoThe2nd: zeit fuer mehr ram?
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: zeit für nen neuen rechner nächstes jahr, aber eigentlich wars nicht sooo wild.
<LupusE> dann ist es OT ;)
<LupusE> nicen des getty waere wieder O(n)T.
<LetoThe2nd> was ist noch möglich, wenn strg-alt-fx nicht mehr greifen?
<LetoThe2nd> und der bildschirm schwarz ist? ;-)
<LupusE> acpi evets (power btn druecken)
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: it's Magic (Sys-Req)
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: scheint nicht direkt produktiv zu sein :-/
<LetoThe2nd> acpi klingt nach ner idee.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: wieso X abschießen und dann Nochmal mit STRG+ALT+F1 versuchen aufs TTY zu kommen :-/
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nicht produktiv -> kiste reagiert nicht drauf.
<jokrebel> .oO( da wurde aber nicht zufällig :(){ :|:& };: ausgeführt? <gdr> )
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ähm.... nope?
<LetoThe2nd> ah, nach magic R-E-I war tty1 wieder erreichbar
<jokrebel> .o( sorry - ahb heut wohl versehentlich nen Clown gefrühstückt )
<jokrebel> siehste wohl…
<LetoThe2nd> ja, aber sollte nicht K den x server abschiessen?
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: nicht allein…
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: das R war wohl ausschalggebend. Nimmt X die Tastatur.
<LetoThe2nd> hmkay.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: und e und i senden noch gewisse Kill-Signale an laufende Prozesse.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: dann schauen wir mal, wie's weiter geht ;-)
 * jokrebel würde das trotzdem als Anlass nehmen für einen baldigen Reeboot.
<noscavs> Hi, kennt jemand ein Programm, welches die Höhe eines mit dem Mikrofon "realtime" aufgenommenen Tons ausrechnet?
<jokrebel> noscavs: da gibt es Programme für zB. Gitarren-Stimmen, das könnte man dafür doch her nehmen?
<noscavs> Klingt gut. :) Was gibt es da?
<jokrebel> hab grad den falschen Rechner an. Moment noch…
<noscavs> thx
<jokrebel> noscavs: glaub gtkguitune könnte da helfen.
<noscavs> okay, danke.
<noscavs> ich hols mir mal...
<noscavs> Hm... gtkguitune will nicht starten. Bei "initalizing audio" kommt der Fehler "/dev/dsp: No such file or directory"
<LupusE> noscavs: dann solltest du wissen, dass alsa per defalt kein dsp bereitstellt, dafuer wurde der wrapper aoss gebaut.
<noscavs> Okay... muss ich den via Paket installieren oder wie kann ich das Programm zum Laufen bringen?
<lincore> Moin. Ich habe ein Problem mit einer ntfs-Partition unter Ubuntu 10.10: Ich habe ein neues Verzeichnis und darin eine Datei info.h angelegt. Im Terminal und sonstwo habe ich Schreibrechte, aber codeblocks meckert, es könnte die Datei nicht speichern. wenn ich das Original verschiebe, ist es kein Problem. Optionen in fstab: defaults,umask=007,gid=46. Könnte mir jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> noscavs: Bin beim suchen noch auf Namen wie "Audio Tester" und "Visual Analyzer" gestoßen. Hab davon aber keine Ahnung.
<noscavs> Okay.. ich auch nicht^^
<noscavs> Danke trotzdem!
<kartoffel> hallo, in welcher datei wird das touchpad unter ubuntu eingerichtet?
<Robert_Zenz> kartoffel, was hast dud enn vor?
<kartoffel> nach der installation funktionierte mein touchpad sofort. jetzt würde ich gerne mal zu lernzwecken sehen, wie die einstellungen dazu aussehen. und evtl. würd ich noch was anpassen ...
<kartoffel> beispielsweise die position des rechtsklicks ...
<LupusE> was ist denn das fuer eine antwort auf eine ziehmlich konkrete frage?
<bullgard> kartoffel: Vielleicht findest Du Informationen in 'man synaptics', ' man synclient', 'ksynaptics'
<LupusE> noscavs: du kannst danach in diener paketverwaltung suchen, oder googeln. aoss ist kein grosses geheimnis, das benutzen mehrere leute.
<kartoffel> bullgard: danke, werde mal schauen ob ich da was finde
<noscavs> Okay, danke!
<LupusE> lincore: ntfs rockt gar nicht. wenn du es dennoch nutzen willst, dann solltest du nicht nur rechte setzen (in der fstab), sondenr die auch kontrollieren (mit ls -l /pfad) ...
<emryz> hallo. sagt mal, kann mir einer helfen mit i2p? (prinzipiell erstmal)
<bullgard> emryz: Bitte stelle eine ganz konkrete Frage.
<emryz> ich habe i2p installiert, der service läuft, aber ich kann keine .i2p adresse ansteuern
<emryz> ports sind freigegeben
<emryz> und ich ahbe auch verbindungen in der config im browser ("verschiedene klieneten"
<lincore> LupusE, leider habe ich keine wahl, muss mit w32 auf die platte zugreifen können. experimente mit ext* waren ernüchternd. ls meint: -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev  121 2010-12-21 20:28 info.h.  Bin Mitglied der Gruppe, verstehe daher das Problem nicht so recht...
<LupusE> lincore: setz doch mal testweise den owner zu deinem user ... aber nuetzen wird es wohl nicht viel. dann kannst du das ntfs wiki lesen.
<LupusE> mein ntfs part meckert auch staendig wegen der schreibrechte, was ich aber ignorieren kann fue rmeien anwendung.
<bullgard> emryz: In #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist öfter <zerwas>. Frag den einmal.
<emryz> ich danke dir :)
<LupusE> dpkg -l eclipse
<LupusE> err.
<Wedelwolf> falsches fenster? :P
<LupusE> nope,ich wollte euch an meinem systemleben teilhaben lassen.
<Blindie> menno
<Blindie> hab ma wieder probleme mit wget und proxy
<Blindie> hab in wgetsrc export http_proxy=http://proxy:8080 eingetragen
<Blindie> natürlich auch mit user und pass
<Steve`> Blindie: die Datei muss '.wgetrc' heissen.
<Blindie> und wenn ich dan wget update ausführe kommt
<Blindie> Proxy Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 503 Service Unavailable
<k1l> Blindie: geh das howto nochmal schritt für schritt durch. beim letzten mal war es auch nur ein schreibfehler bei dir
<Blindie> mein ich ja
<Blindie> war doch wget info oder?
<AdleoAdrian> hi
<AdleoAdrian> wget ist download
<Blindie> ich weiß
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> das export mus wech
<Blindie> ne doch nicht
<k1l> Blindie: lies die anleitung und mach was da steht. 
<Check1> abend zusammen kann mir bitte jemand helfen eine platte aus einem anderen system auf meinem pc zu mount? ist LVM drauf komme mit vgimport nicht klar
<Blindie> hab ich ja
<Blindie> der verbindet sich auch
<lincore> LupusE, auf den ersten Blick scheints zu funktionieren. Am besten denke ich gar nicht weiter darüber nach :~) Danke für die Hilfe.
<LupusE> lincore: ntfs nutzt ACLs, dein unixuides system kennt aber nur die 3x3 matrix auf dateisystemebene. das heisst du solltest dir in dien linux die extensions laden ... wie da geht habe ich gerade nicht im kopf. (und ob das ueberhaupt fuer ein richtiges mapping ausreicht).
<LupusE> .oO( die 3x3 waren stark verpauschalisiert, natuerlich gibt es auch z.B. setuid bits )
<lincore> LupusE, werds bei Gelegenheit mal nachschlagen, danke.
<LupusE> http://www.lupuse.org/linux/Linux_Grundlagen.pdf *gg* fuer die loesung hats ni8cht mehr gereicht, aber immerhin hatt eich das shcon festgestellt unter 4.3.4. ;)
<Blindie> geht immer noch nicht
<LupusE> Blindie: ggf solltest du --http-proxy= mal in der commandozeile mitgeben, testweise ...
<LupusE> (und feststellen, das es den shcalter gar nicht gibt, warum steht der in diener wgetrc?)
<Keba> wie wandle ich BDMV-Dateien in eine mkv-datei um?
<Blindie> damit wget üder ben proxy gelenkt wird
<Blindie> deswegen steht das da
<Blindie> steht auch so in den infos
<sash_> es gibt doch $http_proxy
<LupusE> Blindie: enter ist kein satzzeichen.
<sash_> das tuts generell
<Blindie> muss ich hir mit satzzeichen schreiben O_O?
<dAnjou> ja
<LupusE> Blindie: wget kennt nach --help den shcalter --verbose. damit siehst du sicher auch warum die authentifizierung nicht funktioniert.
<LupusE> Blindie: du kannst es auch lassen, damit bin ich raus. viel glueck.
<jokrebel> ,enter? Blindie
<shetlandpony> Blindie: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> help und verbose gehen auch nicht, gleicher fehler
<LupusE> Keba: ich verstehe die frage nicht. wenn du die blueray abspielen kannst, dann schau ob mplayer funktioniert und nutze dann normal mencoder oder wahlweise ffmpeg.
<Check1> wie kann man ein mit dd erstelltes image mounten?
<Check1> das lvm enthält!
<Keba> LupusE: das geht einfach mit mencoder?
<LupusE> Check1: wie jedesandere imagefile mit lesbarem filesystem, ueber loopback.
<Check1> sudo mount -o loop /Save_Server/Serversystem.img  /media/loop_mount/
<Check1> mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben
<LupusE> dann solltest du eventuell das dateisystem angeben.
<Check1> mount: /Save_Server/Serversystem.img ist kein blockorientiertes Gerät
<Check1>        (Vielleicht probieren Sie „-o loop“?)
<Check1> im lvm ist boot ext2 und / ext3 
<Check1> beides macht er nicht!
<recoil_> mein ubuntu gibt über hdmi kein sound wieder (Acer Apire 5741G NVidia GT320M)
<Check1> also boot ist nicht lvm nur / und swap
<LupusE> dann hast du keine partition, sondern das ganze devicefie ins image gesetzt. dazu musst du dann wohl einen offset setzen.
<Check1> richtig
<Check1> wie könnte man da vorgehen?
<LetoThe2nd> wenns ein lvm ist, sollte das dann nicht mit den im wiki unter lvm genannten mehtoden gehen? nur eben mit dem image anstatt der partition?
<LupusE> einen browser oeffnen, google.de eingeben, dann ins suchenfeld 'dd offset' eingeben.
<LupusE> LetoThe2nd: er wird sich immenroch am MBR verschlocken, das kann DD sicher nicth intepretieren. sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.
<LupusE> err, DD -> mount
<LupusE> recoil_: www.linux-laptop.net
<recoil_> Check1:http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/How_To_Do_Eveything_With_DD
<Check1> ihr macht mich fertig schlag mich jetzt schon seit stunden mit dem img rum und brauch nur ein datei daraus! :-( grr
<shetlandpony> recoil_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/okalk | How To Do Eveything With DD - LinuxQuestions.org
<recoil_> danke
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: ich mein ja nicht mount, sondern pvopen oder wie das heisst... du musst es ja erstmal in den mapper kriegen.
<LupusE> okay, ich bin raus.
<LetoThe2nd> Check1: nicht jammern, wir denken nach. und wir können nichts dafür, dass du da was verbockt hast.
<Check1> ich weis ist nicht böse gemeint 
<Check1> :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Check1: meinte das hier...http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?redirect=no#Logical-Volume-Management-manuell-starten
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/nvuxpy | Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<recoil_> auf der seite find ich nix...
<Blindie> "heul"
<LetoThe2nd> Check1: abgesehn davon spuckt google mit "lvm mount image" einiges aus... z.b. http://www.networksecurityarchive.org/html/Computer-Forensics/2006-08/msg00003.html
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/3yvkq7f | Computer Forensics: RE: Mounting LVM image for analysis
<ppq> hab hier nen dockstar über seine serielle schnittstelle nach anleitung (http://www.plugapps.com/index.php5?title=Hardware:_Seagate_DockStar_Reflashing) über usb an meinem rechner angeschlossen. /dev/ttyUSB0 wird nicht erstellt, dmesg sagt, dass stattdessen eine neue maus erkannt wurde. trotzdem kommen danach noch ab und zu solche meldungen: hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1. kann man irgendwie erzwingen, dass das als serielles terminal 
<ppq> erkannt wird?
<Blindie> lol verdammt
<Blindie> wget funkitoniert übert
<Blindie> ch kann z.B. flash installieren aber wget update geht immernoch nicht
<ppq> hier die ganze dmesg ausgabe http://pastebin.com/7wahjCFg
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: frag mal aholler, in #debian.de - der ist dockstar-crack.
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: danke, mach ich mal
<recoil_> also ich kriege ums verrecken kein ton über das hdmi kabel an den Fernseher hab alles richtig bei klänge eingestellt
<bullgard> Dann kauf ein Kabel, das in Ordnung ist.
<recoil_> das kabel ist i.o. unter windumm gehts ja
<Fuchs> das Betriebssystem schreibt sich Windows. 
<Fuchs> woran haengt die HDMI Schnittstelle? nvidia Karte? 
<recoil_> ja genau eine GT320M
<Fuchs> nvidia bug report generieren und in einen pastebin 
<recoil_> wie mach ich den bug report
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<recoil_> http://pastebin.com/KC3XRtk6
<Fuchs> warum wurde der Treiber da manuell gebaut? 
<recoil_> ehm weiss ich grad nicht
<Fuchs> ist irgendwie nicht so toll, und wird Dir beim naechsten Kernelupdate ganz sicher die graphische Oberflaeche zerschiessen
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, der Philips TV wird, inklusive Audio, korrekt erkannt, 
<Fuchs> ergo wuerde ich gerne mal noch die Ausgabe von amixer in einen pastebin sehen
<recoil_> yo bild seh ich ja auch
<recoil_> http://pastebin.com/hsm8XtkP
<Fuchs> oh, huebsch, eingener Mixer dafuer, 
<Fuchs> cat /proc/asound/cards   bitte
<recoil_> 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<recoil_>                       HDA NVidia at 0xb3000000 irq 16
<recoil_> ich glaub du brauchst ja nur das
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal in pavucontrol schauen, ob der als eigener Regler auftaucht? 
<recoil_> muss ich eben installieren
<recoil_> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Fuchs> sonst schon eine Paketverwaltung offen? 
<k1l> synaptik offen?
<Fuchs> lsof | grep dpkg 
<k1l> oder softwarecenter
<recoil_> http://pastebin.com/N926GyvY
<recoil_> ich check nix hab nix offen
<recoil_> hab kein apt am laufen
<k1l> sudo vergessen?
<k1l> wobei dann käm permission denied (oder so)
<recoil_> habs auch mit sudo gemacht
<recoil_> kommt aber auch nur der 8525
<recoil_> ich log mich ma eben aus und wieder ein
<user> kann mir erklären wie ich meine sondertasten am laptop belegen kann? habe etwas gegoogled aber keine lösung gefunden. falls es vonbedeutung ist es geht um ein sony vaio tx2hp
<Fuchs> user: produzieren sie acpi events  (acpi_listen) oder Tastenevents (xev)? 
<Fuchs> user: im Falle von 2:  xmodmap.  Im Falle von 1: einfaches acpi Skript
<flynk> Gute Abend, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich fühle mich von meinem ubuntu ausgesperrt. Ich kann nichts mehr installieren oder deinstalliern mir fehlen einfach die brechtigungen aber er fragt mich auhc nicht nach meinem Passwort. 
<Fuchs> flynk: darf ich mal die Ausgabe von   `groups`  in einem pastebin haben? 
<flynk> Fuchs, lass mich noch bitte kurz zu Ende schreiben was ich denke und dann schick ich dir das!
<flynk> Die letzte Veränderung die damit etwas zu tun haben könnte. Nach meinem bisherigen wissen, ist die Umstellung"Einstellungen für den Anmeldebildschirm" und da auf Ubuntu_Desktop edition (Sicherheitsmodus). Seit dem geht quasi nichts mehr :(
<rumpel>  flynk kannst du im login-bildschirm unten nicht eine "normale" session auswählen?
<k1l> flynk: sicherheitsmodus? ist das nen kiosksystem? warum stellst du es im gdm nicht einfach wieder auf normal?
<flynk> @rumpel ich habe keinen loginbildschirm mehr, der ist mit dieser Einstellung verschwunden
<flynk> @ k1l ich kann es nicht einfach wieder umstellen, da ich es nicht entsperren kann, da mir die Berechtigungen fehlen
<user> Fuchs: habe gerade beide fälle getestet
<user> teilweise trifft 1 und teilweise 2 ein
<user> werde mich später mal ein wenig schlau machen wie ich deine vorschläge umsetzen kann
<Fuchs> steht in dem wunderhuebschen ubuntuusers wiki :) 
<Fuchs> ,xmodmap? user 
<shetlandpony> user, Xmodmap ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap - Weitere Infos im query ...
<planetinspace> #Piratenradio auf irc.freenode.net
<Fuchs> planetinspace: raus, aber ploetzlich
<user> leider bekomme ich bei 3 tasten (lauter, leiser, cdlaufwerk auswerfen) nichts
<planetinspace> sorry ich übe
<Fuchs> user: dann geht es ggf. mit einem speziellen Modul fuer Sony Laptops
<Fuchs> planetinspace: ueb woanders. 
<user> Fuchs: das heißt ich muss schauen ob sony sowas bereitstellt und wenn nicht habe ich pech? :)
<Fuchs> user: nicht sony, das gibt es ggf. schon im Kernel 
<Fuchs> user: ich kenne mich nun bei Sony nicht gerade aus
<Fuchs> user: fuer den Rest gibt es einen Wikiartikel Sondertasten, der muesste auch auf xmodmap und das acpi Zeugs verlinken, such den mal
<flynk> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/SG700Z6x
<user> mache ich danke dir
<recoil__> hab pavucontrol installier. hab auch dort ein ausgaberegler
<Fuchs> recoil__: fuer HDMI? 
<recoil__> ja
<Fuchs> flynk: interesannt, die Ausgabe von  whoami  noch, bitte
<recoil__> hab ich aber auch in meinem klangmixer
<Fuchs> recoil__: ist der aktiv und etwas hochgedreht, 
<Fuchs> recoil__: und kommt da ein sich bewegender Balken, wenn Du etwas wiedergibst? 
<k1l> ,bot? user 
<shetlandpony> user: ich bin ein bot ;p
<flynk> Fuchs, = flynk
<user> hä?
<user> oh ok
<Fuchs> flynk: dann wuerde ich auch mal schauen, dass Du diese Einstellung rueckgaengig gemacht bekommst, 
<recoil__> also ich gebe die ganze zeit musik wieder... es bewegt sich aber kein balken.. aktiv ist es glaube schon zumindest set as fallback
<user> bin dann mal weg danke euch
<user> gute nacht
<Fuchs> flynk: im single user modus hast Du sonst rootrechte
<recoil__> hochgedreht ist es auf maximum
<Fuchs> recoil__: und wenn Du den Stream auf das Geraet verschiebst? 
<flynk> aber wie mach ich die am bestern rückgänig, wenn ich keine rechte mehr habe XD
<recoil__> wie meinste das?
<Fuchs> recoil__: unter Wiedergabe kannst Du streams verschieben
<Fuchs> direkt neben dem Namen hat es einen Knopf
<TheXperience> Abend
<Fuchs> flynk: wie gesagt, single user mode  (kannst Du anfangs in Grub auswaehlen, shift halten nach dem Einschalten) sollte das gehen
<recoil__> ja das steht auf hdmi
<TheXperience> Ich bräuchte mal hilfe ein Speicher-Leck zu lokalisieren... mein Arbeitsspeicher läuft innerhalb von... hmmm ca. 24h voll
<TheXperience> und das sind immerhin 4 GB
<Fuchs> recoil__: lustig, dann sollte sich der Balken bewegen
<recoil__> der bewegt sich auch nicht wenns auf dem lautsprecher stht
<TheXperience> Ich find aber dummerweise auch nicht raus wo der Speicher bleibt.... also finde kein Programm was übermäßig viel belegt
<Fuchs> TheXperience: htop, xrestop, valgrind ...
<k1l> TheXperience: was heisst: speicher läuft voll? mal nen free -m bitte. und denk dran: nicht genutzter ram ist rausgeschmissenes geld
<Fuchs> recoil__: dann sieht es wohl etwas schlecht aus. Was ist das fuer ein Geraet? 
<TheXperience> k1l, i know... ich meinte wirklich schon volllaufen
<TheXperience>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<TheXperience> Mem:          3965       3898         66          0         27        407
<TheXperience> -/+ buffers/cache:       3462        502
<TheXperience> Swap:         4095        138       3957
<recoil__> das ist n Acer Aspire 5741G
<Fuchs> ,paste? TheXperience 
<shetlandpony> TheXperience: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> recoil__: dann wuerde ich den nvidia bug report mal an nvidia geben  (nvnews.net Forum) und schauen, ob es da Leute mit einem gleichen Modell gibt, 
<Fuchs> recoil__: und zusaetzlich noch google bemuehen
<k1l> TheXperience: jetzt bitte nochmal das topic und die chanserv meldung lesen, die beim betreten gezeigt wird
<recoil__> ja hab google ja auch schon halb tot gequält...
<TheXperience> k1l, ja, sorry... ich dachte bei 4 Zeilen wärs okay
<recoil__> ma ins orum schreiben
<Fuchs> recoil__: nvnews, dann bekommen es die nvidia Entwickler auch
<recoil__> ok
<flynk> Fuchs ich danke, werde es probieren!
<TheXperience> k1l, ich mein, ob nun 3 Zeilen oder 4 Zeilen... mir is bewusst das es bei längeren Texten sinnvoll is nen Service zu nutzen...
<k1l> TheXperience: so argumentiert der nächste mit 5 zeilen........ das thema ist alt. halte dich bitte an die regeln, die für alle gelten.
<TheXperience> k1l, ja, ist okay... war wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint
<k1l> TheInfinity: was sagt denn htop z.b. wer da den speicher benutzt?
<TheXperience> moment
<k1l> oder die systemüberwachung im gnome
<TheXperience> das ist es ja... die systemüberwachung in gnome zeigt mir kein programm was den Speicher belegt
<TheXperience> atop tats auch nicht... ich guck gerade mal ob ich mit htop irgendwas sehe was ich übersehen habe
 * Fuchs wirft noch mal xrestop, htop und valgrind in den Raum
<Fuchs> (valgrind nur, wenn man spezifische Programme pruefen will, also vorher eingrenzen ist sinnvoll) 
<TheXperience> Jau moment... ich liefer gleich noch die erforderlichen Daten... ich beende gerade nur mal ein paar speicherfressende Programme... das dürfte die Übersichtlichkeit erhöhen
<k1l> ähm? war das nicht das problem?
<TheXperience> das Problem ist gerade
<TheXperience> das selbst wenn ich so ziemlich alles beende
<TheXperience> der Speicher trotzdem weitestgehend voll bleibt
<TheXperience> sehe aber gerade, dass die Programme diesmal doch etwas mehr eingenommen hatten die noch so offen waren.... gestern war ich aber zum Neustart gezwungen, weil der Swap vollzulaufen drohte
<TheXperience> und das -nachdem- ich alles geschlossen hatte
<TheXperience> aber auch jetzt ist schon wieder recht viel im Speicher, dafür das ich eigentlich fast nur noch den xchat offen habe
<rumpel> swap ist doof... aber ein voller speicher hat doch auch vorteile, bzw. kann durchaus beabsichtigt sein
<TheXperience> rumpel, ja, aber nicht wenn er unerreichbar vollgestopft is
<TheXperience> so, moment... jetzt mal bissel infos
<canone5612> TheXperience http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-server-ram-frisst-sich-voll/?highlight=ubuntu
<shetlandpony> canone5612's url: http://tinyurl.com/33uwbbd | Ubuntu Server RAM frisst sich voll › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<TheXperience> Danke, aber ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Cache und echter Speicherauslastung
<TheXperience> Das is der Grund wieso ich hier bin... weil die Standard-Antwort beim googlen immer lautet "Das is normal, das is nur cache"
<rumpel> TheXperience, haste mal ein pastebin zu den gewöhnlich laufenden programmen? (ps axu und so...)
<TheXperience> hmmm ich kämpfe gerade damit etwas aus der Konsole rauskopiert zu kriegen
<rumpel> pastebinit?
<k1l> ,pastebinit? TheXperience 
<shetlandpony> TheXperience, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TheXperience> bei den ganzen interaktiven Programmen kommt man nach dem highlighten nicht mehr zum kopieren bevor es sich refreshed
<TheXperience> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399479/
<TheXperience> wenn ich z.B. gerade beim Gnome Systemmonitor reinsehe... 1 GB belegt... aber die Programme die angezeigt werden belegen über den Faumen gepeilt vielleicht 500 MB
<fbausch> mich mit Dozenten rumärgern… hab seit gestern einen neuen Praxiseinsatz in Frankfurt… Geschenke kaufen… lernen und Aufgaben machen… mich auf München freuen… und gammeln…
<fbausch> ups… falsch gepastet
<TheXperience> Wenn ich den Rechner jeden Tag neustarten würde, wärs nich so wild... aber der läuft meistens nen paar Tage... das Prob wird da immer schlimmer
<TheXperience> pastebinit scheint mir übrigens bei htop auch nicht so richtig zu helfen... ich nehm mal das normale top
<TheXperience> http://pastebin.com/hmaJ7SSm
<TheXperience> Ich hatte mit Debian mal das Problem, dass der slab allocator vollgelaufen is... glaub mit gecachten inodes, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe
<TheXperience> aber das scheint es dieses mal nicht zu sein
<TheXperience> k1l, rumpel evt. auch Fuchs... irgend nen Ansatz gefunden wo ich suchen könnte? Oder soll ich mich nochmal melden wenns wieder ungehäure Ausmaße annimmt?
<rumpel> TheXperience, tjo.... wenn keine entsprechende software auffindbar ist, würde ich u.U. ein skript schreiben, das die größten speicherfresse laut top/ps irgendwo hinprotokolliert
<TheXperience> rumpel, das is exakt das Problem... laut top und ps gibt es keine Programme die Speicher fressen
<TheXperience> der Speicher ist einfach "weg"
<rumpel> TheInfinity, ich meinte ein skript, das da regelmäßig nachguckt
<rumpel> "einfach weg" klingt wenig plausibel
<TheXperience> Achso... in der Hoffnung das irgendein programm ausfindig zu machen is was viel Speicher belegt und sich dann beendet ohne den Speicher freizugeben
<TheXperience> Is ne überlegung wert
<AdleoAdrian> wie kann man in der Ubuntu server konsole den verbrauchten Arbeitsspeicher anzeigen
<AdleoAdrian> ?
<TheXperience> AdleoAdrian, free -m
<AdleoAdrian> danke
<rumpel> oder top (ganz oben)
<TheXperience> rumpel, danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Idee... das werd ich im Hinterkopf behalten
<jokrebel> gn8
<P4n[t]3r> Hey, Ich hab mal ne frage, Immer wenn ich sudo apt-get update machen will, oder was installieren will, kommt der fehler hier:  W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Could not connect to 80.252.17.220:8080 (80.252.17.220). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<LupusE> dann oeffne deine /etc/apt/sources.list und nimm das de. aus der url.
<LupusE> oder finde heraus, warum dein DNS kein de,archive.ubuntu.com aufloess.
<LupusE> +t
<rumpel> LupusE, ist  80.252.17.220 nicht bereits die auflösung?
<P4n[t]3r> hm
<TheXperience> Bei mir löst er es zu 141.76.2.130 auf
<LupusE> das passiert, wenn man film schaut und hilft ;)
<LupusE> TheXperience: das nennt man roundrobin, das sagt dir auch sicher nslookup.
<rumpel> hmm... bei mir 141.30.13.10 ^^
<P4n[t]3r> komisch oO
<TheXperience> LupusE, das is mir soweit klar
<rumpel> irgendwas löst da jedenfalls auf... ob das passt, sei mal dahingestellt
<TheXperience> aber ich wette mienen Hintern darauf, dass 80.252.17.220 ein Proxy is
<TheXperience> gerade wegen Port 8080
<TheXperience> und der is sicher lahmgelegt
<TheXperience> 220.17.252.80.in-addr.arpa	name = rev-80-252-17-220.global63.net.
<P4n[t]3r> was soll ich nu machen?
<P4n[t]3r> oO
<rumpel> anderer server in den paketquellen wählen
<LupusE> ... den proxy fixen?
<TheXperience> rumpel, hmm eher nicht
<TheXperience> Proxy rausnehmen
<TheXperience> würde ich mal probieren
<P4n[t]3r> ich hab eigentlich nichts da so verändert, und Proxy benutz ich auch nur "Network Proxy" das aber grade auch aus ist oO
<TheXperience> export http_proxy=""
<TheXperience> oder bevor du das machst
<TheXperience> mach mal
<TheXperience> echo $http_proxy
<P4n[t]3r> fuzed@localhost:~$ echo $http_proxy
<P4n[t]3r> http://80.252.17.220:8080/
<P4n[t]3r> fuzed@localhost:~$ 
<TheXperience> Hatte ich wohl den richtigen Riecher
<TheXperience> also Proxy is gesetzt... und der is nich erreichbar
<TheXperience> das is dein Problem
<TheXperience> export http_proxy=""
<P4n[t]3r> hab nun export http_proxy="" gemacht, aber immernoch der gleiche fehler
<TheXperience> sollte dein Problem vorerst fixen
<TheXperience> hmmm
<TheXperience> mach nochmal das echo jetzt
<TheXperience> sonst guck mal
<P4n[t]3r> fuzed@localhost:~$ echo $http_proxy
<P4n[t]3r> fuzed@localhost:~$ 
<TheXperience> in die /etc/apt/apt.conf
<P4n[t]3r> sobald ich aber terminal neu aufmach
<P4n[t]3r> kommt das wieder
<P4n[t]3r> fuzed@localhost:~$ echo $http_proxy
<P4n[t]3r> http://80.252.17.220:8080/
<P4n[t]3r> fuzed@localhost:~$ 
<TheXperience> ja is klar
<TheXperience> dsa is irgendwo verankert
<P4n[t]3r> Acquire::http::proxy "http://80.252.17.220:8080/";
<TheXperience> das exporten der neuen variable gilt nur für die konsole in der du gerade bist
<P4n[t]3r> steht da drin
<TheXperience> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver
<P4n[t]3r> soll ich das alles löschen?
<TheXperience> hmmm löschen........... probiers evt. erstmal mit # auszukommentieren
<TheXperience> sonst lösch es... hast es ja hier gepostet. Vielleicht willst du ja irgendwann nochma nen Proxy benutzen?
<P4n[t]3r> ah
<P4n[t]3r> jetz gehts
<P4n[t]3r> hab nen # davor gemacht
<TheXperience> Joa... sehr gut ^^
<TheXperience> Musst mal gucken ob die den Proxy evt. noch komplett ausm System kriegst... solange er nich funzt könnte das gelegentlich unangenehme Nachwirkungen haben
<P4n[t]3r> ok danke :)
<TheXperience> Gerne ^^
<jham> sandimann: ,windoof?
<jham> :(
<jham> ,windoof?
<shetlandpony> jham, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<jham> das ist sandimanns meinung, du pferd :(
<dadrc> ,<trigger>? <prefix>
<shetlandpony> Sorry dadrc, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber <trigger>
<dadrc> ...
<k1l> ,tests? dadrc jham 
<shetlandpony> dadrc jham: Client-Tests sollten im allgemeinen Interesse in #test stattfinden. #botwar ist fuer allgemeine Bot-Tests. Nutze #ubuntu-de-bot fuer Fragen zum Bot und zum Fuettern des Infobots. Danke!
<dadrc> war mehr als Demo gedacht... aber gut, sorry.
<sandimann> jham: sorry.. meinte windows ^^
<rumpel> sandimann, Windoof ist deiner Meinung nach dows, es heisst aber trotzdem Windoof.
<sandimann> rmpel: weiss ich.. wollte nur nochmal hervor heben, was ich meinte ;)
<micha_> Hallo, folgendes Problem: ich habe drei Festplatten in meinem Ubuntu (8.04) Rechner. Ubuntu erkennt sie auch alle. Der VDR, der auf dem gleichen Rechner läuft und unter Ubuntu installiert wurde, erkennt aber leider nur die festplatte, auf der er installiert wurde.  Weiss je,mand, was ich machen kann, damit der VDR alle Festplatten benutzt?
<k1l> micha_: welcher vdr? fehlermeldungen? listet "mount" alle platten auf?
<micha_> könnt ihr mir sagen, auf welcher Seite ich pasten kann?
<dadrc> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<micha_> mout ergibt folgendes: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308147/
<k1l> stehen denn die platten in der fstab? weil gemountet sind sie nicht
<k1l> ,fstab? micha_ 
<shetlandpony> micha_, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<AdleoAdrian> gibt es eigentlich eine Festplatte immer beim einloggen zu mounten?
<micha_> ok, sie sind also nicht gemountet, dann lese ich mir jetzt erstmal den Artikel über fstab durch. danke
<rumpel> AdleoAdrian, wozu beim login?
<rumpel> AdleoAdrian, normal beim systemstart oder per demand
<AdleoAdrian> und wie kann ich das eistellen das meine Windows NTFS Partition nun bein Systemstrt gemountet wird?
<k1l> ,fstab? AdleoAdrian 
<shetlandpony> AdleoAdrian, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<micha_> könnt ihr mir noch mal helfen?
<micha_> sudo blkid ergibt bei mir http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308154/
<micha_> wenn ich jetzt meine Fstab wie folgt erweitere http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308155/ bekomme ich die Meldung mount: Einhängepunkt /ext3 existiert nicht
<rumpel> einhängepunkt vorher mit mkdir anlegen
<micha_> ? das verstehe ich nicht
<k1l> du ballerst die alle nach /  
<rumpel> aye ^^
<k1l> ,mount? micha_ schau da mal, was und wie man mountet. (die fstab mountet im endeffekt auch nur)
<k1l> ,mount? micha_ 
<micha_> ich muss doch alle Platten mouten
<k1l> hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<rumpel> micha_, dir sollte das konzept schon klar sein, was man wo und wie einträgt
<k1l> micha_: ja aber nicht einfach quer ins system schiessen
<micha_> ok, also muss ich mitr den Artikel mount noch durchlesen, ja?
<k1l> und warum hast du 3 swap? und warum willst du auch noch alle einbinden?
<rumpel> wäre empfehlenswert
<rumpel> k1l, blindes copy&paste
<micha_> ich dachte, wenn ich alle einbinde, mach ich nichts falsch :(
<k1l> micha_: und lesen heisst nicht: einfach alle befehle ausführen, die auf der wiki seite stehen. du bist kurz davor dein system zu zerschiessen
<micha_> ich seh schon, das wird kompliziert
<rumpel> ne, ist nicht wirklich kompliziert, wenn man erstmal "nur" mounten will
<rumpel> aber du hast da einfach lieblos was in die fstab gerotzt
<rumpel> so kann das nicht gehen
<k1l> micha_: lies und verstehe diese beiden artikel. das ist nicht schwer oder kompliziert. man muss sich nur mal damit befassen.
<micha_> bin schon dabei..
<rieslingranger> irgendwer hier der es geschafft hat, xbmc 10 zu installieren?
<k1l> rieslingranger: garantiert. der ist jetzt in der ruhmeshalle der metafragen
<micha_> ich glaube, i8ch habe es jetzt geschafft. kann sich noch mal jemand meine mount-ausgabe anschauen? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308160/
<micha_> also mein System sollte jetzt 3 Festplatten haben, gell?
<k1l> micha_: warum sind die beide nach /media gemountet? das gibt nen crash
<micha_> ok, wohin soll ich sie dann mounten?
<k1l> mach mal umount /dev/sdb1 und sdc1
<micha_> oh: cannot umount /dev/sdb1 -- /dev/sdc1 is mounted over it on the same poin
<k1l> erstelle einen ordner /media/plattevonmicha_1 dann die eine platte dahinmounten
<micha_> ok, danke
<k1l> mit der 2. platte das gleich für einen 2. ordner
<k1l> dann erst sdc1 umounten
<k1l_> mit der 2. platte das gleich für einen 2. ordner
<k1l_> dann erst sdc1 umounten
<micha_> Hallo! Leider haut das einhängen meiner Platten nicht hin. Meine Fstab sieht so aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308171/ , mount ergibt http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308172/ was mache ich denn noch falsch?
<micha_> ups, jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308174/
<micha_> danke noch mal!
<Fusskrank> gn8 da drinnen
<RedKnight> Nacht zusammen
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-22
<Minipluto> kann man versteckte Benutzer anlegen oder einen Benutzer in GDM ausblenden?
<Minipluto> zur Entmetafizierung: wenn ja, wie ;)
<Fuchs> afaik geht gdm da nach der uid
<Fuchs> und blendet alles < 1000 aus
<joschi> Minipluto: du koenntest die benutzerliste komplett ausblenden
<Minipluto> Fuchs: das probier ich mal
<Minipluto> joschi: siehe offtopic *g*
<Minipluto> Fuchs: gibt es auch irgendwo eine Liste, welche UIDs für bestimmte Zwecke gedacht sind, damit ich da nichts belege, was ich nicht belegen sollte?
<Fuchs> Minipluto: nein
<joschi> Minipluto: benutze einfach die dafuer vorgsehenen programme (`useradd`, `usermod` etc.) und mache nichts manuell in /etc/{passwd,shadow,group}
<Minipluto> joschi: ok
<Minipluto> danke euch
<joschi> Minipluto: abgesehen von der UID 0 gibt es keine "vorbelegung", abgesehen von der konvention dass UIDs <1000 fuer systembenutzer vorgesehen sind
<Minipluto> ok
<Minipluto> hat geklappt, besten Dank
<Fuchs> keine Uhr-Sache
<Ridikuel> Hallo
<Ridikuel> Bekommt es jemand hin, Musik von Ubuntu auf ein iPhone4 zu laden?
<brot> Ridikuel: ja
<brot> zwar nicht ich, aber es gibt genug leute die das können
<Ridikuel> brot: Ich habe es versucht..nach Anleitungen aus dem Netz. Nur leider weiss ich nicht genau, woran ich drehen muss, damit es bei mir funktioniert.
<brot> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch
<walker> ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand erfahrungen gemacht hat  (oder einen guten testbericht) mit office 2010 & photoshop in einer virtuellen maschine, 3.4ghz quadcore prozessor 4gb ram(werden bei bedarf aufgestockt)
<bekks> Ja, bestimmt hat das jemand. :)
<walker> ich frage, weil ich auf diese beiden programme angewiesen bin, allerdings meine windows partition entfernen möchte, aber nicht auf alternativen wie gimp oder oof umsteigen möchte
<Deem> walker: ich glaube das ist besser im offtopic aufgebehoben
<Deem> geh doch einfach nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic und frag da dochmal =)
<walker> demm: ok dann frage ich mal dort nach thx
<jokrebel> hi
<mollitz> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Mauscursor unter Ubuntu unsichtbar zu machen?
<bekks> Ganz rechts an den Rans schieben.
<bekks> s/Rans/Rand/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Ganz rechts an den Rand schieben.
<mollitz> shetlandpony: wer bist du?
<shetlandpony> mollitz, ich bin der helfer-bot von #ubuntu-de
<mollitz> shetlandpony: was kannst du
<Deem> mollitz: tztz.. nicht mit dem bot spielen :P
<mollitz> bekks: Du meintest schon mich oder? Es um einen Touchscreen und der Cursor soll nicht angezeigt werden, da der bei Touch nur hässlich aussieht. Soll ich mir einfach einen eigenen Cursor machen, der nur aus Alpha besteht und den dann laden?
<mollitz> Deem: sorry
<bekks> mollitz: Ja, ich meinte Dich. Warum auch immer ein Cursor bei einem Touchscreen hässlich aussehen soll. Du kannst problemlos ein anderes Mousecursortheme benutzen.
<mollitz> bekks: Und wo finde ich das, das einen leeren Mousecursor beinhaltet?
<bekks> Danach kann man bestimmt prima googlen.
<mollitz> bekks: jaja, sorry
<jokrebel> .oO( gibts da nicht nen Bug? Könnt man ja als Feature verkaufen <gdr> )
<brot> naja, die video-player machens ja auch irgendwie dass man den mauszeiger nicht sieht
<Deem> die verschieben imo nur die layer :D
<Deem> wenn man das layer nennen kann =)
<jokrebel> vielleicht hilft ja dies (steht zwar nicht auf gelöst, aber der letzte Eintrag könnte doch was sein): http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/maus-cursor-unsichtbar-machen-wie/#post-1184732
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wryosl | Maus-Cursor unsichtbar machen - wie? › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<micha_> Hallo, folgendes Problem: ich habe drei Festplatten in meinem Ubuntu (8.04) Rechner. Ubuntu erkennt sie auch alle. Der VDR, der auf dem gleichen Rechner läuft und unter Ubuntu installiert wurde, erkennt aber leider nur die festplatte, auf der er installiert wurde.  Weiss je,mand, was ich machen kann, damit der VDR alle Festplatten benutzt? mount wirft folgendes aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308288/
<koegs> ,512? micha_
<shetlandpony> micha_: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<micha_> ok, ich probiere es noch mal:folgendes Problem: ich habe drei Festplatten in meinem Ubuntu (8.04) Rechner. Ubuntu erkennt sie auch alle. Der VDR, der auf dem gleichen Rechner läuft und unter Ubuntu installiert wurde, erkennt aber leider nur die festplatte, auf der er installiert wurde.
<micha_> #Weiss je,mand, was ich machen kann, damit der VDR alle Festplatten benutzt? mount wirft folgendes aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308288/
<micha_> ist jetzt alles angekommen?
<koegs> jetzt noch der richtig paste-link und man könnte helfen :)
<koegs> 11:12 < fn'micha_> #Weiss je,mand, was ich machen kann, damit der VDR alle Festplatten benutzt? mount wirft folgendes aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/
<micha_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308288/
<bekks> koegs: Der richtige Link war dreimal da :P
<koegs> hier im irssi wurde der immer abgeschnitten
<micha_> meine fstab sieht so aus:http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308289/
<koegs> laut mount sind die platten doch gemountet
<micha_> @koegs: ist der Link jetzt angekommen?
<micha_> ja, aber der VDR nutzt nur eine Platte :(
<bekks> Dann sag VDR, er möge auch unter /media/platte1 und /media/platte2 speichern.
<micha_> hast du auch einen tipp, wie ich es ihm sagen könnte?
<bekks> Man kann VDR sicherlich sagen, wo es Zeug speichern soll.
<micha_> ok, ich werde mich da noch mal einlesen.
<Deem> koegs: bei mir kam der link immer komplett an :P
<micha_> Hallo, mein VDR speichert seine Videos in var/lib/video.00  Könnte ich jetzt zwei neue Festplatten in der fstab in dieses Verzeichnis mounten, mit dem Ergebnis, dass der VDR auch den Platz dieser Platten nutzt, um die Videos zu speichern?
<jokrebel> micha_: wenn dann wohl höchstens über ein Unterverzeichnis dort in welches Du die nächste Platte mountest. (ohne Gewähr!)
<micha_> ok, danke!
<jokrebel> micha_: Google spuckt diesbezüglich übrigens jede Menge aus (zB. "ubuntu mehrere Festplatten mounten selbes Verzeichnis" Ungefähr 763.000 Ergebnisse (0,28 Sekunden) )
<koegs> ich würde eher mal im VDR gucken, dass an den richtigen ort gespeichert wird
<helix_9> hallo! gibt es ein audio-prog das bei eine inet-radio liste hat und man diese Liste nach Titel oder Interpret durchsuchen kann (ausser SHOUTcast.com)
<dAnjou> ich würd gern n script um nen befehl bauen. mit welcher variable kann ich alle argumente, die ans script übergeben wurden, im script an den eigentlichen befehl weiterreichen?
<dAnjou> helix_9: internetradios streamen, da kannst du keine titel durchsuchen
<dAnjou> helix_9: du hast fast immer keinen einfluss darauf, was gespielt wird
<helix_9> danke, ich dacht dass er den status abruft und dann evtl einen Interpreten herrausfiltern kann und je nachdem die streams wechselt
<LetoThe2nd> helix_9: üwrde voraussetzen, dass alle streams ständig aktuelle metadaten mitsenden und der player ausserdem ständig die metadaten aller ihm zur verfügung stehenden sender synchronisieren kann.... ansonsten würde er ja immer erst mitten unter dem song wechseln bzw. ihrgendwann viel, viel später...
<LetoThe2nd> helix_9: also ist aus meiner sicht im moment zumindest die antwort nein ;-)
<helix_9> schon war ja, hab leider das problem dass shoutcast mit keinem programm laeuft (ausser ueber dernen website)
<dauerflucher> helix_9: streamtuner2
<dauerflucher> helix_9: exaile
<joschi> dAnjou: $@
<dAnjou> joschi: schon gefunden, danke
<animax> Hallo zusammen
<dAnjou> tach, mein lucid is grad eingefroren. wie komm ich auf ne tty, ohne neuzustarten
<dAnjou> ?
<dAnjou> strg+alt+backspace geht ja nich mehr
<Frickelpit> strg+alt+F1?
<dadrc> wenn strg alt f1 nicht geht, bleibt wohl nur reisub
<Frickelpit> alt+druck+k
<jokrebel> dAnjou: die ersten von Sys-Req und dann immer wieder probieren
<dAnjou> ah genau das
<dAnjou> dadrc, Frickelpit, jokrebel: meint ihr dasselbe?
<Frickelpit> SysResq
<jokrebel> jess
<dadrc> alt + druck + k ist ein X-Neustart, iirc
<dadrc> sysreq und reisub ist das gleiche, ja
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<dAnjou> welche tastenkombi wäre das dann?
<Frickelpit> [13:50:15] < Frickelpit> alt+druck+k
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Alt+Druck+ erst mal K und probieren … wenn kein erfolg weiter mit ALT+DRUCK+R … probieren mit STRG+ALT+F1 …
<jokrebel> dAnjou: nächste sinnvolle wäre E … I …
<apollo13> kann ich mit iptables auf ein protokoll matchen?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: wiki und dadrc meinen reisub wär am günstigsten
<apollo13> sprich nicht auf port, ich muss ne ssh conenction erkennen und über nen anderes interface umleiten
<dAnjou> Frickelpit: hatte ich probiert, hab aber n notebook, wo ich zusätzlich Fn hätte drücken müssen
<animax> Was mache ich eigentlich, wenn mit Ubuntu unvermittels komplett abstürzt? Gestern zweimal passiert. 
<dadrc> Wo wir gerade bei SysReq sind, AltGr geht auch, oder?
<animax> 10.04
<animax> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Anwendungen runterzufahren, so wie mit STRG+ALT+ENTF bei Windows? Habe gestern dann einfach resettet.
<nevchen> animex schaumal unter: system / systemverwaltung / systemüberwachung
<nevchen> ist nur eine von vielen möglichkeiten ;)
<animax> Ich bin allerdings nirgendwo mehr reingekommen. 
<animax> Maus war lahmgelegt.
<nevchen> animex Strg+alt+rück
<nevchen> oder strg+alt+f1
<joschi> animax: wenn du noch zugriff auf ein TTY hast: `kill` bzw. `killall`
<nevchen> geht auch
<animax> rück?
<animax> ach so
<animax> Ich fands ziemlich scheiße, dass mir das System abgeschmiert ist. Möchte fast s hon wieder zu Windoof wechseln. Das verpackt doch ne ganze Menge ...
<LetoThe2nd> animax: glaubst du wirklich, die drohng interessiert hier wen? ;-)
<jham> animax: tu's
<animax> :-DD
<animax> Na ja, bin Neuling, nd wenn am Anfang sowas passiert, schreckt das ein bisschen ab ...
<LetoThe2nd> animax: lies mal ein paar zeilen backlog, was dAnjou grade macht, der hat anscheinend was ähnliches.
<LetoThe2nd> animax: aber wie gesagt - jammern interessiert nicht. dann nimm windows, und schone deine und unsere nerven.
<animax> Habe ja keine Ahnung, ob ich dem System jetzt vertrauen kann und was ich machen kann, um herauszufinden, woran die Abstürze lagen.
<animax> Bitte etwas freundlicher im Ton, wenn es geht.
<animax> Nicht wie gestern.
<k1l> animax: bleib mal auf dem teppich.
<jokrebel> animax: Dich interessiert auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<LetoThe2nd> animax: _du_ bist mit der drohing gekommen, nicht ich.
<animax> War keine Drohung. War eine Situationsbeschreibung.
<LetoThe2nd> animax: und es ist wie bei jeder fehlersuche - was hast du direkt davor gemacht?
<tm> ,regeln? animax bitte durchlesen
<shetlandpony> animax bitte durchlesen: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie.
<jokrebel> animax:  und um dem Fehler auf die Spur zu kommen solltest Du die Logs befragen.
<LetoThe2nd> animax: welche programme laufen, benimmt sich eins davon komisch... hast du was installiert, umkonfiguriert etc.pp.
<animax> Es war eine Sitzung mit Blender, IRC-Client, mehreren Browser-Fenstern ...
<animax> Und dann war einfach Stillstand.
<LetoThe2nd> dann wär wohl das error log von x interessant.
<jokrebel> animax: mit blinkenden Tastaur-LEDs? Oder haben die noch auf (zB.) drücken der CAPS-Taste reagiert?
<animax> Nein, es blinkte nichts.
<animax> Tastaturbefehle kenne ich für Ubuntu nicht.
<jokrebel> animax: dann war warscheinlich nur die Grafische hinüber…
<animax> Was heißt das?
<jokrebel> animax: dann lern sie - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<animax> Warum funktioniert der Link nicht?
<animax> Kann ihn nicht aus dem Channel aufrufen.
<jokrebel> animax: das muss an Deinem PC liegen - hier geht das. Welcher IRC-Client?
<animax> XChat.
<k1l> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat?highlight=(xchat)#Browser-zum-ffnen-von-Links-aendern
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/3867m6j | XChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<jokrebel> animax: probier mal ne rechtsklick drauf ;-)
<k1l> achso, das setzte ich vorraus jokrebel 
<jokrebel> k1l: wenn einer mit Windows droht muss man auch mit sowas rechnen <gdr>
 * LetoThe2nd hätte gerne /etc/lsb-release, /etc/apt/sources, die ~/.xsession-errors, plus die ausgabe von "find * /etc/apt" in nem pastebin :-)
<jokrebel> .o( das klappt nie )
<LetoThe2nd> pastebinit installieren, die ersten drei kann man dann direkt mit "pastebinit xyz" hineinstopfen, das letzte muss halt "find * /etc/apt | pastebinit" sein.
<LetoThe2nd> sollte machbar sein. :-)
<animax> Danke jokrobel. @kll: "achso, das setzte ich vorraus". Nochmal: Ich bin NEU in Linux.
<LetoThe2nd> (gibts unter windows keine rechtsklicks mehr?)
<jokrebel> lol
<mipt> hi
<mipt> ich hab ein problem. wenn ich versuche ein bestimmtes JPG mit FF 3.6.13 unter ubuntu 10.10 zu öffnen lädt es, baut sich auf und irgendwann freezt alles ein. es geht _nichts_ mehr, keine maus, kein numlock. es hilft nur nochein hard reset. jemand eine ahnung wo ich anfangen könnte nach der ursache zu suchen?
<mipt> sowas habe ich seit jahren nicht gesehen
<LetoThe2nd> mipt: vermutlich ist das jpeg einfach defekt? mal mit imagemagick/convert recodieren oder so?
<mipt> ich kann die url posten falls jmd sich traut es zu testen? nein hab ich noch nicht probiert
<mipt> aber was zum geier.. ein defektes jpg kann den kompletten rechner einfrieren? das ist ja wie windows 3.11 :))
<mipt> hätte gedacht dass höchstens der FF abschmiert.. der komplette freeze macht mich halt stutzig
<tm> mipt: ich würde mir mal die log datei ~/.xsession-errors.old ansehen, nach dem X neu gestartet wurde
<LetoThe2nd> mipt: kann auch ein exploit sein, bzw. wenn die grenzen unglaublich gross gesetzt sind versucht ff gnadenlos das zu allozieren... vielleicht mal mit nem richtigen bildbetrachter gegentesten
<mipt> ich versuch grad mal beides, danke erstmal
<Rochvellon> evtl. auch mal eine ältere version von ff getestet? http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html
<mipt> ok mim bildbetrachter gehts, mach ich Rochvellon 
<animax> Es gab noch ein weiteres Problem: Wenn ich Videos im Browser auf Bildschirmgröße schalte, laufen sie nur noch stockend.  
<animax> Woran kann das liegen?
<joschi> animax: flash
<animax> VLC ist installiert.
<animax> Aber ich hab doch das Flash-Plugin für Firefox.
<jokrebel> ebeb!
<TheInfinity> animax: yep, und das flash plugin ist für mac os-x und linux recht beschissen.
<jokrebel> eben!
<brot> und für windows
<TheInfinity> animax: frag mal adobe die seit geraumer zeit beide plattformen am liebsten abschaffen wollen
<animax> Aber es ist doch in den Synaptic-Paketquellen ...
<jokrebel> und?
<animax> Ich dachte, was sich da befindet ist alles optimal.
<TheInfinity> animax: ... weil adobe nunmal nichts besseres bereitstellt
<LetoThe2nd> nur weil was in den repos ist, heisst snicht dass es super und bugfrei ist...
<TheInfinity> animax: was optimaleres gibt es für linux nicht. frag adobe warum.
<jokrebel> es ist trotzdem Nonfree und von Adobe mehr schlecht als recht gebaut.
<animax> Was wäre denn eine bessere Lösung?
<TheInfinity> animax: windows einsetzen.
<TheInfinity> animax: oder auf youtube html5 nutzen+
<jokrebel> animax: Chromium mit HTML5 
<mipt_> also der ff 3.5.16 machts auch.. nu hab ich angst jpg-links anzuklicken :/
<LetoThe2nd> mipt_: sollte man ohnehin prinzipiell haben, die libjpeg ist ein beliebtes angriffsziel :P
<k1l> mipt_: was ist, wenn es an dem file selber liegt?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: vermute ich auch.. file defekt, falsche bildgrössen etc.pp.
<mipt_> k1l, dann muss ich davon ausgehen dass jedes script-kiddie meinen pc freezen kann indem es so jpgs im internet verteilt :/
<TheInfinity> mipt_: du kannst auch über jpgs viren verteilen. gab schon mehrfach derartige sicherheitslücken.
<LetoThe2nd> mipt_: welcome to the real world.
<jokrebel> mipt_: ja - damit solltest Du sowieso rechnen.
<TheInfinity> mipt_: wenn du den entwicklern helfen willst frag mehrere leute auf mehreren systemen ob das da ähnliche effekte hat+
<mipt_> tuts auch ein virtuelles system?
<TheInfinity> mipt_: grenze den fehler ein und schau ob du bedingungen für den fehler finden kannst
<TheInfinity> mipt_: wenn das irgendwas im zusammenhang mit grafiktreibern ist - nein. sonst ja.
<mipt_> hmm ok
<animax> jokrebel: Mit Chromium meintest Du Chrome, ja?
<mipt_> thx alle ich probier mal rum und sag bescheid falls ich was rausfind
<TheInfinity> animax: nein. cromium ist die open source variante von chrome
<Rochvellon> irgendjemand eine idee, warum der druck total hinüber ist? erstmal ist unter ff, chrome, evolution, OOo (nicht aus den repos)) (vermutlich auch unter anderen anwendungen) der ausdruck nach oben verschoben, so dass vom kopf ungefähr 2 cm fehlen. unter ff habe ich jetzt eine seite, die, ausgedruckt, mehrere seiten umfasst, dass er partout nur die erste seite druckt und bei der 2. seite einfach nur ein leeres dokument. auch die vorschau ze
<Rochvellon> igt nur die erste seite richtig an und die 2. leer. mit gimp sieht beispielsweise der druck in etwa so aus wie die vorschau es darstellt und es ist nicht nach oben verschoben
<animax> Ach so.
<animax> Und wie is die? Im Vergleich zu Firefox?
<joschi> animax: so wie chrome im vergleich zu firefox
<k1l> ,chromium? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium
<joschi> animax: nur mit ohne unique id, die an google geschickt wird/werden kann
<jokrebel> läuft hier bestens.
<Rochvellon> animax: bei chrome/chromium muss noch einiges getan werden, ansonsten benutzbar
<Rochvellon> wobei ich die entwicklerversion (9.x) insgesamt etwas performanter als die beta finde.
<animax> Habe jetzt gerade was gelesen von neuer Beta von Firefox + HMTML5 . Wäre das einen Versuch wert?
<dAnjou> animax: lohnt sich höchstens für youtube
<animax> Also, YouTube mit HTML5 nutzen unter Firefox 4.
<dAnjou> ich nutz chrome und bin ganz zufrieden mit html5 bei youtube gegenüber flash
<animax> Du meinst Chromium?
<animax> Oder meinst Du unter Win?
<dAnjou> animax: nein, google chrome
<animax> Ok, aber ich such ja eine Lösung für Ubuntu.
<dAnjou> animax: ich nutze chrome unter ubuntu
<animax> Ach so, alles klar.
<dAnjou> und es gibt DEBs
<animax> Chrome geht auch mit Ubuntu.
<dAnjou> is das ne frage oder ne aussage?
<animax> Frage.
<Rochvellon> google hat für ubuntu repos
<Deem> man kann fast alles unter ubuntu benutzen, was auch unter windows läuft
<dAnjou> 14:46:08 < dAnjou> animax: ich nutze chrome unter ubuntu
<Deem> manches nativ, manches über wine
<animax> Ich habe allerdings nicht nur auf YouTube das Problem mit dem Abspielen in Bildschirmgröße gehabt.
<dAnjou> animax: es liegt allein an den websites, ob sie html5 anbieten
<Rochvellon> und chromium ist seit 10.4 in den repos von ubuntu
<dAnjou> youtube (also google) tut es natürlich
<Rochvellon> dAnjou: nicht bei allen videos :)
<rumpel> 10.04
<dAnjou> animax: außerhalb von youtube wirste kaum html5 videos finden
<dAnjou> Rochvellon: das kommt auch noch dazu
<animax> Mh.
<animax> Habt Ihr denn BIldschirmformat mal ausprobiert bei Euch? Ich meine, meistens guckt man die Videos ja im kleinen Format, Nur bei Tutorials, wo es darauf ankommt, alles erkennen zu können, geht das halt nicht.
<animax> Im kleinen Format läuft ja alles normal. Nur im Bildschirmformat nicht.
<animax> Na ja, war wahrscheinlich überflüssig die Frage.
<joschi> dAnjou: vimeo unterstuetzt html5
<joschi> dAnjou: und ist jetzt auch nicht soooo klein
<animax> Bei vimeo hatte ich das gleiche Problem.
<animax> BIldschirmformat geht nich.
<joschi> animax: das problem hast du bei jeder seite, die flash fuer videos benutzt und dein rechner nicht schnell genug ist
<Rochvellon> oder das flash herunterladen und über vlc o.ä. abspielen, dann sollte es auch mit vollbild klappen.
<animax> Das soll an meinem Rechner liegen, meinst Du? Son Mörchen hab ich ja nun auch nich ...
<bekks> Rochvellon: Nein. Denn auch dann hat der Rechner nicht genug Rechenleistung dafür.
<dauerflucher> animax: du machst dir offensichtlich keine vorstellung davon, wie schlecht der flashplayer unter linux ist
<dAnjou> flash is schon ne miese bitch
<animax> Ja, mit dme Runterladen, das klappt, ist aber im Workflow dann auf Dauer etwas nervig.
<Rochvellon> bekks: doch, über vlc merke ich es nicht, wenn ich ein flash abspiele. über den browser geht die rechenleistung massiv hoch
<animax> Wie kann ich nachher den Faden speichern?
<animax> Bin in XChat ...
<bekks> Blatt Papier, Stift, Schreiben...
<bekks> Oder merken.
<Rochvellon> aktiviere in xchat die log-funktion
<bekks> Die ihm JETZT nichts mehr hilft...
<rumpel> der channel wird doch eh geloggt
<animax> Also dann markieren und STRG+C.
<bekks> STRG+C ist nicht so super unter Linux...
<bekks> Schreib Dir die wichtigsten Schritte auf ein Blatt Papier.
<animax> Kappt aber scheinbar mit dem Speichern.
<rumpel> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/12/22/%23ubuntu-de.html
<jokrebel> animax: Dieser Channel wird öffentlich geloggt: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ 
<jokrebel> hehe
<animax> Ah, ok. Wie komme ich denn an diese Log-Links?
<rumpel> zwar ohne uhrzeit, dafür mit datum (wozu gibts suchfunktionen?) ^^
<bekks> animax: In dem Du einen Browser benutzt.
<rumpel> oder wget :D
<bekks> oder curl. :)
<animax> Ich bin doch jetzt im Client ...
<bekks> animax: Denk mal selbst nach.
<bekks> Du hast eine URL - was könnte man damit tun?
<rumpel> URmeLn :D
<animax> Also oben in der Headerzeile sehe ich keine url, die zu nem Log führt.
<animax> Wo soll sich denn diese url befinden?
<jokrebel> er fragte wie er an die Links kommt. Heißt für mich er will wissen: Wenn Du Dich einloogst bei Freenode erhältst Du bevor Du hier im Channel landest ne Riesenlange Liste. Lies die mal durch.
<bekks> Wer redet denn von der Headerzeile?
<bekks> animax: Wenn Du nicht mitliest, was man Dir schreibt, kann man Dir nicht helfen.
<animax> Ich suche die url, die zur LogFile führt.
<jokrebel> bekks: er meint das Topic.
<animax> Aslo, wo ich die sehen kann.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ich weiß - aber davon redet niemand.
<bekks> Die URLs kamen beide im Text an ihn vor.
<rumpel> animax, oder auch google: "ubuntu-de logs"
<animax> Ja, und wo habt Ihr die her?
<rumpel> fiel vom laster
<bekks> animax: Die haben wir heimlich unter der Ladentheke gekauft. :P
<dAnjou> animax: was zur hölle is dein problem? *fettessmiley*
<lars_> Moin
<rumpel> .oO( wie findet man in einen irc-channel, wenn man weder google noch copy&paste bedienen kann... )
<lars_> ich möchte auf meinem Netbook ein kubuntu installen
<lars_> es ist bereits ein XP installiert
<dAnjou> animax: wo du die logs von hier findest, wurde bereits gesagt
<animax> Ich will nur lernen, mit diesem Client umzugehen. Man hat mir eine LogFile-url gepostet, das war nett. Ich weiß nur nicht, wo ich diese url SELBST finde.
<rumpel> lars_, formuliere eine Frage. :)
<bekks> animax: bei GOOGLE.
<jokrebel> er fragte wie er an die Links kommt. Heißt für mich er will wissen: Wenn Du Dich einloogst bei Freenode erhältst Du bevor Du hier im Channel landest ne Riesenlange Liste. Lies die mal durch.
<bekks> animax: Mit welchen Suchbegruffen, sagte man Dir auch schon.
<jokrebel> die 2te
<bekks> s/u/i/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: animax: Mit welchen Sichbegruffen, sagte man Dir auch schon.
<lars_> die Partitionierung kann ich während der ubuntu install machen OHNE mein XP abzuschiessen?
<dAnjou> animax: diese logs wurden NICHT von dir erstellt
<rumpel> bekks, rofl ^^
<bekks> lars_: Nein.
<rumpel> lars_, hmm... wenn du auch noch die partition deines XPs verkleiner mußt, um Platz zu schaffen, könnte man das nicht generell ausschließen. Generell empfehlen sich vor sowas Backups.
<dAnjou> animax: xchat schreibt nur das in eine datei auf deiner festplatte, was du selbst hier mitbekommst
 * LetoThe2nd quengelt "bekks begrufft sich selber..."
<daniel__> Hey Leute, wenn ich ueber ein php script ein shell command ausfuehre, woher weiss das sript das beispielsweise sh in /bin/sh ist?
<bekks> lars_: Du hast a) natürlich ein Backup deines Systems und b) musst Du die Partitionen mit zB gparted _nach_ a) entsprechend verkleinern, anlegen, etc.
<daniel__> per $PATH des users der das script startet?
<dAnjou> daniel__: eher ne frage für #php
<bekks> daniel__: Per $PATH, der für PHP festgelegt wird.
<lars_> ok, also besser vorher ein XP tool nehmen. das dies übernimmt?s
<daniel__> bekks, da haengts ja - ich bin nicht sicher ob es an php liegt :/
<rumpel> lars_, das ist völlig wurst, welches tool... nur während XP läuft dürfte das schwierig werden, die Systempartition von XP zu verkleinern.
<dAnjou> daniel__: wie wärs, wenn du einfach mal die PATH-variable ausgeben lässt?
<bekks> daniel__: Das können wir auch nicht erraten, da wir nicht mal wissen, OB Du ein Ubuntu benutzt.
<dAnjou> daniel__: dazu noch ein `whoami` und gut is
<xreal> Hi, wie kann ich mdadm zwingen, ein Array zu stoppen? Ich bekomme immer "mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md0: Device or resource busy" - es ist aber defintiv nicht in Verwendung.
<daniel__> Ja ich benutze 10.04.1 lts
<bekks> lars_: Nein. Backup machen.
<daniel__> in $PATH ist der port
<bekks> daniel__: Ich sagte gerade was von der PHP config ...
<daniel__> bekks: ah lese es gerade, werde mal schauen :)
<dAnjou> daniel__: offenbar hast du noch viel zu lesen, junger padawan
<daniel__> vermutlich :)
<daniel__> naja will auf biegen und brechen nginx behalten
<daniel__> unter lighttpd/apache2 hatte ich keine probleme
<lars_> wie groß sollte eine Partition für ubuntu sein? swap ist klar. wie gesagt eine Netbook install, wo ich keine video sammlung anlegen möchte
<bekks> daniel__: Ja und? Das hat trotzdem genau nichts mit der config für php zu tun.
<daniel__> werde mich dann mal etwas mit der php config auseinandersetzen
<daniel__> danke euch
<daniel__> achso hat es nicht?
<daniel__> muss mal weg, bbl
<Deem> lars_: gesagt hast du das nicht, aber bei mir sind 20-40gb
<bekks> lars_: Was ist an Swap klar? Mit 15GB solltest du für / hinkommen, und dann zB noch mal 5G für /home.
<Deem> swap hab ich das doppelte des rams
<animax> Sorry, kurz afk. Habe die LogFiles-Liste jedenfalls gefunden.
<lars_> beeks: swap doppelt so groß wie der RAM
<bekks> lars_: Wozu?
<bekks> lars_: Wieviel RAM hast du denn?
<alamar> diese blöden pi*dauemn regeln.. ich hab 40gb ram also brauch ich 80gb swap...
<lars_> bekks: 1 GB
<rumpel> wo... 40GB RAM ^^
<alamar> hier
<bekks> alamar: Was mache ich denn dann mit der Kiste hier, die 256GB RAM hat? :P
<Deem> alamar: wenn du 40gb ram hast, kannst du swap weglassen :D
<bekks> Swap ins SAN legen? :P
<bekks> Deem: FAIL.
<rumpel> bekks, cloud ist besser ^^
<Deem> bekks: warum?
<jokrebel> Deem: und dann geht Suspend to Disk wie?
<bekks> Deem: Weil das einfach Unsinn ist, in den Rechnerbereichen, in denen man 40GB RAM hat.
<Deem> bekks: also doch swap?
<animax> Da seid Ihr gerade bei einem Thema ... Habe ja jetzt noch 2 GB Speicher draufgepackt (jetzt 4 GB). Ubuntu wurde vorher installiert. Gibt das Probleme?
<bekks> Deem: Ja sicher. Aber garantiert nicht 2xRAM.
<Deem> bekks: naja... bei so kleinen bereich wie 1gb oder 2gb
<bekks> animax: Wissen wir nicht.
<Deem> ich hab hier 6gb ram und 4gb swap
<bekks> bei 1GB RAM kannst auch 4GB Swap nehmen.
<beaver74_> animax, wenn du mit deiner Frage meinst ob irgendein OS bei einer Aufrüstung vom RAM zicken macht weil halt mehr Speicher vorhanden ist, ist das nicht so, das läuft. Es kann natürlich sein das der neue RAM nicht ok ist, dann gibts natürlich Probleme. Den RAM unter memtest durchlaufen zu lassen ist sicherlich eine gute Idee um dich zu vergewissern das er fehlerfrei ist.
<lars_> blöde frage aber: kann man kontact auch unter gnome nutzen? ist der einzige Grund warum ich kubuntu gewählt habe... s
<nevchen> lars_:  normalerweise sind kde und gnome programme zueinander kompatibel
<bekks> lars_: Ja, kann man.
<nevchen> du musst das nur unter ubuntu zahlreiche kde abhängigkeiten wohl installieren
<nevchen> aber das ist kein prob
<sysdef> klar kannst du. scau erst mal ob es gontakt gibt ^^
<OCP001> lars_: solange alle paketabhängigkeiten gelöst sind (sprich, kontact mit "sudo apt-get install kontact" installiert wurde), geht das problemlos.
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: kontagt?
<sysdef> s/c/ch/
<shetlandpony> sysdef meant: klar kannst du. schau erst mal ob es gontakt gibt ^^
<lars_> ok, danke
<animax> beaver74: Danke. Nein, ich meinte speziell bei Ubuntu, wegen der SWAP-Datei, weil ich deren Größe damals bei der Installation entsprechend des Arbeitsspeichers gewählt habe.
<bekks> animax: Es kann Probleme beim Suspend-To-Disk geben, ja.
<OCP001> lars_: hier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916553 sind noch ein paar hintergrundprogramme aufgezählt, die man in die gnome-session aufnehmen sollte, damit die Terminerinnerung mit Kontact unter GNOME funktioniert.
<OCP001> die Forumeinträge sind allerdings etwas älter, ich weiß nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist.
<beaver74_> animax, die SWAP kannst dann eigentlich auf der Größe belassen, wenn du mehr RAM verbaust könnte ja eigentlich die SWAP auf verkleinert werden, muss aber nicht. Evt. wird dein Suspend-to-Disk nicht in der Grundkonfiguration funktionieren weil die Daten im RAM nicht mehr auf die Platte gelegt werden kann. Die SWAP sollte in dieser config mindestens die Größe vom RAM haben, oder du konfigurierst das STD um.
<beaver74_> -auf, auch
<k1l> animax: swapfile? das ist aber keine wubi installation oder?
<animax> Ich meinte die Swap-Partition, entschuldige.
<animax> beaver74: Was Suspend-to-Disk bedeutet, ist mir leider nicht klar. Aber vielleicht sollte ich das irgendwo nachlesen.
<bekks> animax: Ja, bei google ;)
<k1l> unter win heisst es ruhezustans
<animax> OK.
<xreal> <-- Überlegt, ob er den kostenlosen Citrix-XenServer oder das kostenlose Xen verwenden soll.
<brot> kvm
<sysdef> xreal: virt-manager und kvm ;)
<xreal> sysdef: Meine CPU hat keine Virtualisierungsfunktionen, ich dachte, Xen wäre da besser?
<xreal> sysdef: Soll übrigens ein Server sein, kein Desktop.
<sysdef> uh, dann waer definitiv ne andere CPU besser :>
<xreal> sysdef: die alten 2,8er Opterons gefallen mir und 16 GB auch.
<xreal> Da kann ich ein wenig Emu-Verlust verkraften.
<bekks> xen ohne virtualisierungsfunktionen der cpu ist genau nicht möglich...
<xreal> bekks: Komisch, läuft seit einem Jahr so bei mir :-)
<bekks> Denn xen ist kein Emulator.
<bekks> xreal: Nopaste doch mal cat /proc/cpuinfo.
<xreal> Xen ist ein Hypervis... dings bums.
<LetoThe2nd> xen geht schon, aber halt dann nur para und nicht full.
<xreal> bekks: Ich habe das System gerade runtergefahren, da ich zwei neue Platten einbauen will.
<bekks> Ah, ich detektiere großes Fachwissen :P
<sysdef> bekks: ich hab xen auch ohne IV-T laufen auf zwei fetten kisten
<xreal> Leto: Genau, para.
<bekks> Was will man denn mit para, wenn mans chon xen benutzt? :)
<xreal> Ich frag' mich halt, ob ich jetzt bei Xen bleibe oder was anderes verwende.
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: wenn leute die wissen was sie sagen sich abkürzen, ists ok. wenn unwissen abkürzungen nachplappern, ists lächerlich. ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> s/unwissen/unwissende/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: xreal: wenn leute die wissen was sie sagen sich abkürzen, ists ok. wenn unwissende abkürzungen nachplappern, ists lächerlich. ;-)
<sysdef> bekks: unter einigen distries ist hat der xen kernel keine HW virt. unterstuetzung :o
<tux-flo> Hi! Ich möchte mit guvcview ein Video aufnehmen. Dabei soll Ton mitaufgenommen werden, und zwar sowohl der Ton aus dem Line In eingang und der von einem mediaplayer (banshee) wie kann ich das einstellen? Zur Zeit wird nur der Ton aus dem Line In eingeng aufgenommen.
<xreal> Oh Mann, hier fängt's an, wie in einem Debian-Channel.
 * xreal leaves.
<sysdef> xreal: virt-manager kann auch xen maschinen verwalten
<bekks> sysdef: Ja, deswegen baut man sich das dann selbst oder nimmt eine andere distro :P
<LetoThe2nd> schon erledigt ;-)
<sysdef> mal sehen aus welchem debian channel ich ihn gleich kicke ...
<sysdef> #j debian.de
<sysdef> oops
<micha_> hi, mal ne Frage. Ist es möglich eine komplette Festplatte nachträglich zu verschlüsseln (ext4)?
<bekks> Sicherlich - fragt sich nur mit wieviel Aufwand.
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: so dass es sicher wird - nicht ohne zweite platte.
<micha_> y 
<LetoThe2nd> wobei, sicher...
<micha_> achso, weil ich die daten vorher mehrfach löschen (und mit zufallswerten überschreiben) sollte?
<bekks> Nein.
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: das mit dem mahrfach ist ne wundervolle urban legend. aber zufallszahlen stimmt.
<bekks> Du kriegst den Container zum Verschlüsseln sonst nicht angelegt.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: das kommt noch erschwerend hinzu.
<ubuntu> hallo. kann mir kurz jmd helfen grub wieder zu installieren? habe windows neu installiert
<micha_> naja es gibt doch sein ein "sicheres" löscheverfahren, bei dem die Daten 35-mal mit zufallswerten (0 und 1) überschrieben werden, oder irre ich mich
<LetoThe2nd> ,grub? ubuntu 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: nur weil etwas existiert, muss es nicht sinnhaft sein. (beispiel: castingshows)
<jokrebel> ,grub_2? ubuntu
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber grub_2, ich assoziiere aber grub2 damit
<jokrebel> ,grub2? ubuntu
<shetlandpony> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ubuntu> jap bin dabei zu lesen :P
<jokrebel> ubuntu: falls Du ein neueres Ubuntu hast ist ggf. dieser Link der richtige…
<bullgard> Ich empfange einen Audiostream aus dem Internet. Mit welchem Befehl kann ich möglichst viele Eigenschaften dieses Audiostreams ermitteln?  
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: guckst du http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Sicheres-Loeschen-Einmal-ueberschreiben-genuegt-198816.html
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/yh8t7qg | Sicheres Löschen: Einmal überschreiben genügt | heise Security
<micha_> ja gut, da ich nicht glaube das meine platte irgendwann in einem forensik-labor landet und es mir zumindest nicht gelingt daten die einmal überschrieben wurden wieder herzustellen reicht es wenn ich sie einmal mit zufallswerten überschreibe, richtig?
<bekks> micha_: Bitte benutze Kommata.
<bullgard> micha_: Du solltest zuerst den Zweck sagen, den Du erreichen willst. Dann kann die Antwort genauer ausfallen. "nicht" ist zuwenig für eine präzise Frage (und Antwort).
<xonix> Hi, will hier gerade auf einer Ubuntu Kiste einen OpenMQ Broker installieren und habe das beigepackte init script verwendet... allerdings funktioniert das irgendwie nicht :( Wie kann ich das Init Script testen ? Gibt es da sowas wie ein Debugmode damit ich mal paar Ausgaben sehe ?
<bekks> xonix: Wenn Du das in das Script einbaust, ja.
<ubuntu> jokrebel: ich muss grub auf meine linux platte installieren, oder?
<jokrebel> ubuntu: in der Regel in den MBR (und in /boot)
<ubuntu> jo
<ubuntu> jokrebel: ehm MBR wäre dann?
<ubuntu> jokrebel: sry hab 0 Ahnung
<ubuntu> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#GRUB-2-Pakete-reinstallieren . wenn ich hier nach vor gehe, hab ich jetzt sda5 (Linux) benutzt
<bullgard> ubuntuMBR -- master boot record
<jokrebel> ubuntu: heißt MasterBootRecord
<ubuntu> jokrebel: das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. kann ich nicht so vor gehen wir in der anleitung?
<ubuntu> habe gerade eine livecd
<ubuntu> bzw. habe davon gestartet
<jokrebel> ubuntu: wenn Du Dir daraus den richtigen Teil raussuchst…… http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#GRUB-2-erneut-in-den-MBR-der-Festplatte-oder-Bootsektor-einer-Partition-installieren
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/38ntpqe | GRUB 2/Reparatur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<micha_> okay also der Link beantwortet ja meine Fragen hinsichtlich sicheren Löschens. Zurück zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Es ist also nicht sinnvoll die Festplatte nachträglich zu verschlüsseln ohne die Dateien auf eine andere Platte zu übertragen und dann wieder zurückzuspielen?
<sysdef> ( 0 war schon recht nah. der MBR liegt auf spur 0, erster block, die ersten 446 byte )
<ubuntu> jokrebel: nicht das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Root-Directory-Methode?
<jokrebel> ubuntu: es gibt da verschidene Methoden. Du brauchst vermutlich nur den MBR neu geschrieben. Ich benutze immer die "chroot-Methode" - ist zwar n bisschen umständlicher, kann aber mehr. - Du solltest aber dringend a) ein Backup haben und b) erstmal ALLES lesen (über GRUB) UND verstehen.
<schweegi> welche mediacenter gibt es für kubuntu?
<serenity> die gleichen wie für ubuntu
<schweegi> und welche gibt es für ubuntu?
<ubuntu> jokrebel: ach verdammt, warum kann das nicht einfacher sein gerade. ich dachte sda5 (Linux) mounten und dann reinstall und gut ist?!
<jokrebel> ubuntu: willkommen im RealLive ;-)
<serenity> schweegi: xbmc, eliza, vdr, linuxmce, ...
<ubuntu> jokrebel: :D. steht sdXY nicht für sda5?
<serenity> schweegi: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Theater_Personal_Computer#Media-Center-Anwendungen.2FFrontends
<jokrebel> ubuntu: uU
<shetlandpony> serenity's url: http://tinyurl.com/3afjba3 | Home Theater Personal Computer – Wikipedia
<ubuntu> grml
<bullgard> Ich empfange einen Audiostream aus dem Internet. Mit welchem Befehl kann ich möglichst viele Eigenschaften dieses Audiostreams ermitteln?  
<jokrebel> ubuntu: das X steht für die Platte (1te ist a; 2te b usw.) das Y für die Partition darauf
<ubuntu> jokrebel: ja das hab ich auch gesehen. nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich die linux partition oder die windows partition nehmen soll. in beiden fällen, kommt bei sudo update-grub folgender fehler:/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). 
<u-boot> bullgard  wenns nen shoutcast-server ist einfach mal die adresse in nen browser eingeben
<bullgard> u-boot: Es ist nicht shoutcast-server.
<bekks> bullgard: Das weisst du woher genau? :)
<tuxdroid> hallo!weiß jemand wie ich mit ubutuntu nen w-lan netz um mobilgeräte zu verbinden hosten kann?habs mitm networkmanager probiert, also w-lan netz erstellen, das wird aber nie angezeigt.
<ubuntu> jokrebel: was mache ich falsch?
<bullgard> Wenn ich ein bestimmtes Programm ausschalte, dann empfange ich diesen Audiostream nicht mehr. Und dieses Programm ist nicht shoutcast-server.
<jokrebel> ubuntu: (is /dev mounted?) …die heißt?
<bekks> tuxdroid: Natürlich nicht. Weil NM kein AP ist.
<schweegi> serenity: danke .) 
<ubuntu> jokrebel: sda?!
<bekks> bullgard: Oh super. Und wenn du mplayer benutzt, gehst du davon aus, dass das ein mplayer-server ist, ja? :)
<tuxdroid> bekks: kay, wie geht das denn dann?
<bekks> bullgard: Du möchtest Hilfe, also frag doch einfach mal so detailiert wie möglich (WELCHES Programm benutzt du, WIE ist die URL des Streams, etc.).
<bekks> tuxdroid: google mal nach "wlan ap mit linux".
<jokrebel> ubuntu: LiveCD hast Du gesagt, oder? Hast Du was gemaounted (eingehangen) nach dem Boot?
<jokrebel> -a
<ubuntu> jokrebel: ok ich hab nochmal alle unmountet
<ubuntu> jokrebel: ist das richtig so?
<ubuntu> jokrebel: und ja, livecd
<bullgard> Ich empfange den Internet-Audiostream http://player.streamtheworld.com/_players/entercom/player/?id=KDFCXMAS mittels Firefox 3.6.13. Mit welchem Kommandozeilenbefehl kann ich möglichst viele Eigenschaften /Paramter dieses Audiostreams ermitteln?
<jokrebel> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<tuxdroid> bekks: hmm, also ich meine ich hätte das schonmal mit windows irgendwie gemacht und da hatte ich nen w-lan netz mit ad-hoc modus erstellt, also ohne ap
<jokrebel> ubuntu: da dem Link _wechseln_ folgen … --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<ubuntu> jokrebel: k
<jokrebel> ubuntu: bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD#Einrichtung dann der Reihe nach (!aber an DEIN system angepasste!) Befehle im Terminal ausführen.
<ubuntu> jokrebel: bis zur einrichtung, oder?
<ubuntu> jokrebel: ok rdy
<ubuntu> jokrebel: anschließend dann wieder zurück zur anderen seite und die befehle durchführen, oder?
<jokrebel> ubuntu: dann noch "zusätzliche Schritte" und "Systemwechsel". Nun kann das Reparieren beginnen.
<Check1> guten tag zusammen wie kann man herausfinden ob oder viel mehr was, in einem netzwerk den server stört?
<ubuntu> jokrebel: saubär. hat funktioniert. danke :)
<bekks> Check1: definiere "stören".
<Check1> betreibe einen dns dhcp server der läuft auch wunderbar nur manchmal gibt er keine ips mehr heraus! wenn ich ihn alein an einen switch hänge mit einem pc geht er wieder. ohne reboot
<Check1> hab geschaut ob vielleicht ein anderes gerät da ist was die gleiche mac hätte . ist aber nicht so
<Rochvellon> irgendjemand eine idee, warum der druck total hinüber ist? erstmal ist unter ff, chrome, evolution, OOo (nicht aus den repos)) (vermutlich auch unter anderen anwendungen) der ausdruck nach oben verschoben, so dass vom kopf ungefähr 2 cm fehlen. unter ff habe ich jetzt eine seite, die, ausgedruckt, mehrere seiten umfasst, dass er partout nur die erste seite druckt und bei der 2. seite einfach nur 
<Rochvellon> ein leeres dokument. auch die vorschau zeigt nur die erste seite richtig an und die 2. leer. mit gimp sieht beispielsweise der druck in etwa so aus wie die vorschau es darstellt und es ist nicht nach oben verschoben
<Check1> mal anderes gefragt. ist es möglich 2 dhcp server in einem netz zu betreiben? das wenn er wieder nicht möchte der andere übernehmen kann.
<Check1> vielleicht ist ja die netzwerkkarte defekt oder so 
<jokrebel> Check1: vielleicht ist ja genau das die Fehlerursache :-/
<bekks> Check1: Möglich: ja. Vollkommen sinnbefreit: Auch ja.
<bekks> Das ist totaler Unsinn was Du da vorhast.
<bekks> Lies lieber die Logs und such den Fehler.
<Check1> wenn ich nicht da bin geht halt nix mehr und eine lösung hab ich zur zeit nicht 
<bekks> Dann lies die Logs.
<bekks> Zwei DHCP Server in einem Netz geht jedenfalls nicht.
<Check1> bedeutet in großen netzen wenn der dhcp defekt ist gewartet wird oder netzteil nicht mehr mit macht dann steht alles! kann ich nicht glauben!
<bekks> Das ist doch Unsinn, wovon du redest.
<bekks> Schonmal was von Clustern gehört?
<Check1> jein
<Check1> gehört schon! anfang konnte ich bis her nichts da mit 
<bekks> Liefer mir den Beweis, dass zwei DHCP Server in EINEM Netz sauber funktionieren, dann ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück.
<Check1> ich würde sie einfach genau gleich konfigurieren und die release datei auf ein gemeinsames netzlaufwerk legen! finde das hört sich nicht so schlecht an oder
<Check1> und es war ja nur eine frage :-)
 * TheInfinity will das chaos in Check1s Netzwerk dann glaube ich nicht genauer kennenlernen nach der aktion Oo
<Check1> ist ja schon gut. war nur ein frage! ok ... lese logs und lass den test mal besser mit zwei dhcps findet wohl keiner gut :-)
<Check1> kennt jemand eine gute doco für Clustern
<Rochvellon> es sollte möglich sein, einen dhcpd redundant auszulegen, falls der erste dhcpd ausfallen sollte. gleichzeitig betreiben kann eine menge probleme verursachen.
<bekks> "Doku" und was für Cluster? Active-Passive? Active-Active? Welche Software?
<Check1> nur um mal ein bischen sich einzulesen was geht und was es gibt! oder ein gutes buch da zu in meinem debian server steht nix drin
<schweegi> gibt es für KDE so etwas wie den laufwerkseinbinder unter GNOME ?
<ppq> schweegi: ein plasmoid, ja
<bekks> Check1: Benutz bitte nicht dauernd ! wenn es nicht nötig ist.
<ppq> schweegi: "Geräteüberwachung"
<Check1> ok
<bekks> Check1: Dann frag doch mal google.
<schweegi> ppq: ich meinte, um z.B. ISO-Dateien einzuhängen
<Rochvellon> http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=dhcp+redundant+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<shetlandpony> Rochvellon's url: http://tinyurl.com/32z6nkv | dhcp redundant linux - Google-Suche
<ppq> schweegi: achso. das weiß ich nicht. wenn ich an inhalte eines iso-images will, lass ich mir von Ark die inhalte in ein neues verzeichnis kopieren
<schweegi> ppq: so gehts natürlich auch
<jokrebel> Check1: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computercluster ……… cluster wiki an Google - 2ter Treffer.
<Check1> danke
<ppq> schweegi: oder wenn's auf der konsole passiert, kurz nach /mnt/iso mounten, das ist ja nu wirklich kein aufwand
<jokrebel> Check1: keine Ursache - nachdem mir für mich grad nichts einfällt womit ich Google belästigen könnte ;-/
<Rochvellon> schweegi: nimm doch den archiveinbinder. nautilus -> reklick -> öffnen mit -> archiveinbinder
<schweegi> Rochvellon: das ist aber nur unter GNOME ;) 
<schweegi> deswegen die frage.
<Rochvellon> aso
<Check1> sau geil hat von euch jemand so was schon mal aufgebaut? bezug auf die cluster geschichte
<bekks> Check1: Ja.
<jokrebel> Check1: ganz schön OT (i think)
<bekks> Hat aber auch genau nichts mehr mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<Check1> für welche projekte?
<jokrebel> ,ot? Check1
<shetlandpony> Check1: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Check1> sorry ist aber interesant 
<bekks> Check1: Nicht hier. Offtopic.
<bekks> Check1: Dann geh in den Offtopic-Channel.
<animax> So, ich habe meiner Grafikkarte erst ein paar Tage drin und hab jetzt unter Ubuntu gar nich mehr dran gedacht, dass ich die Treiber noch laden muss. Vielleicht war das der Grund für das das Problem mit dne Videos?
<animax> Sorry, dass ich so reinplatze.
<animax> Bin jetzt ers ma raus, um die Treiber zu installieren.
<Fusskrank> hallihallohalöle
<schweegi> wie erreiche ich nochmal GRUB beim starten?
<Frickelpit> shift bei grub2, esc bei grub1
<schweegi> Frickelpit: danke :) 
<jokrebel> Mein Flachbildschirm geht im ca. 5-Sekunden-Takt immer kurz an, wird schwarz und die Power-LED geht aus. Dann wieder kurzes aufblinken des Bilds usw. Wenn ich ihn 30 Sekunden vom Strom nehme und dann wieder einstecke geht alles wie gewohnt. GraKa ist ne Nvidia.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: zufällig ein LG?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: ne - ein HP 1502
<Frickelpit> ah ok
<jokrebel> hab ihn in diesem "Blinke-Zustand" auch schon mal an nen Windows-Laptop umgesteckt, dort ging er - und witzigerweise dann auch am Ubuntu-Orginal-PC - und zwar _ohne_ stromlosmachen.
<AdleoAdrian> mit welchem Programm kann man über n Ubuntuserver einen permanennten Dateiaustausch realisieren?
<LetoThe2nd> AdleoAdrian: da kann sich jetzt keiner vorstellen, was du willst.
<schweegi> wie setze ich die gesamten plymouth-einstellungen und grafikeinstellungen in kubuntu zurück? die grafische umgebung startet nicht mehr
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend mein rechenr steikt beim drucken via netzwerk, 10.04desktop hier am start ,kein netzwergdrucker ,gestern gings noch ! 
<IchGuckLive> cupsctl: Verbindungsaufbau zum Server fehlgeschlagen: Connection refused
<jokrebel> läuft CUPS denn?
<IchGuckLive> wie bzw wo seh ich das
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS
<IchGuckLive> da bin ich 
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: http://localhost:631/
<IchGuckLive> "sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart " ok
<IchGuckLive> ok ich versuchs mal Bis dann dazu muss ich offline 
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: wieso das denn?
<animaxOnLinux> Bin zurück mit einer Frage.
<matzetet> hi, benutzt jemand scribus bzw. hat Ahnung davon? Ich hab Probleme mit der pdf Import funktion.
<animaxOnLinux> Wie kriege ich die Konfigurationsdatei im Texteditor geöffnet? Das müssen die Treiber aktiviert werden.
<animaxOnLinux> Habe Ubuntu 10.04.
<jokrebel> animaxOnLinux: im Editor Deiner wahl - Datei - öffnen - .deinetolleKonfigurationsdatei
<Deem> ,frag? matzetet 
<shetlandpony> matzetet: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jokrebel> animaxOnLinux: oder im Dateimanager Deiner Wahl zur entsprechenden Datei navigieren - und dann (meist mit Rechtsklick) - öffnen mit… MeinTollerEditor
<matzetet> ;)  also...  ich habe pdf dateien, die ich in mein scribus projekt importieren will und auf einzelnen seiten darstellen lassen will, dazu habe ich die Bilderrahmen einfügen Option benutzt und dies hat auch wunderbar geklappt. Seit gestern stellt er mir keine pdf's mehr da und will auch keine mehr importieren, in den Infos des Bilderrahmen, sagt er nur "Fehler" ohne beschreibung und in der Bilderverwaltung zeigt er nur an, dass die pd
<matzetet> f nicht geladen werden konnte
<animaxOnLinux> jokrebel: Es soll die Datei  /etc/X11/xorg.conf geöffnet werden. Ich habe aber nur eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe. 
<Frickelpit> animaxOnLinux: erklär doch mal dein eigentliches problem
<animaxOnLinux> Muss Treiber aktivieren.
<animaxOnLinux> Installiert sind sie noch nicht.
<animaxOnLinux> Das will ich gleich machen.
<jokrebel> animaxOnLinux: jo - wäre besser - in _aktuellen_ Ubuntus ist idr keine xorg.conf merh vorhanden/nötig.
<Frickelpit> und warum installierst du sie nicht erstmal?
<Frickelpit> und _welche_ treiber meinst du?
<animaxOnLinux> Das weiß ich schon, wie das geht ... :-DD Hoffe ich jedenfalls ...
<jokrebel> animaxOnLinux: und von _wann_ ist die ominöse Anleitung der Du unbedingt folgen willst?
<animaxOnLinux> Grafikkarte. Entschuldigung.
<animaxOnLinux> Anleitung is für mein System, Ubuntu 10.04.
<Frickelpit> und wir sollen raten, was für eine?
<animaxOnLinux> Von ubuntuusers.de.
<animaxOnLinux> Hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<jokrebel> .o( o_O … Das weiß ich schon, wie das geht… … … )
<Frickelpit> und warum machst du nicht, was da steht?
<jokrebel> .o( aber keinen Editor bedienen können - wenn das mal gut geht )
<animaxOnLinux> jokrebel: "in _aktuellen_ Ubuntus ist idr keine xorg.conf merh vorhanden/nötig." Uff. Wie aktiviere ich dann die Treiber?
<Frickelpit> animaxOnLinux: installiere ihn
<Deem> animaxOnLinux: du willst das wiki lesen und zwar richtig
<Deem> animaxOnLinux: nicht nur überfliegen... wort für wort lesen. dann siehst du, dass du keine xorg brauchen wirst
<animaxOnLinux> Es steht dort, dass er bei der Installation über Editor automatisch installiert und konfiguriert wird, aber dann noch nicht aktiviert ist.
<Frickelpit> animaxOnLinux: sollte es nicht von alleine geschehen, machst du nach der installation ein sudo nvidia-xconfig
<animaxOnLinux> Oder ich gehe über die Synaptic.
<animaxOnLinux> Frickelpit: "sudo nvidia-xconfig". Das wäre ein direkter Befehl für die Aktivierung?
<Frickelpit> nein, der erstellt dir eine xorg.conf mit den passenden einträgen
<jokrebel> animaxOnLinux: Installier erst mal den Treiber und dann - wenn es nicht geht - weiter Schritte … nicht umgekehrt.
<animaxOnLinux> Wo ich dann bei 'Driver' noch "nvidia* eingeben müsste?
<jokrebel> s/weiter/weitere
<Deem> animaxOnLinux: immer schön der reihe nach
<Deem> linux ist kein windows
<animaxOnLinux> Also, dann installier ich erstmal. Und die conf.failsafe wäre auf jeden Fall die falseh Datei?
<Frickelpit> ja
<animaxOnLinux> falsche
<jokrebel> .o( anstatt Synaptic vielleicht lieber Synapsen? <gdr> )
<Trasher> hi@all
<Trasher> hat zufällig jemand dieses image auf der platte
<Trasher> ubuntu-10.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<Trasher> will gerne den md5sum haben davon
<animaxOnLinux> Also bis dann.
<Frickelpit> schau doch im netz
<Trasher> mein download war glaub ich net ganz sauber :-/
<jokrebel> ,enter? Trasher
<shetlandpony> Trasher: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<animaxOnLinux> Danke.
<ppq> Trasher: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/MD5SUMS
<jokrebel> Trasher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Trasher> thx ppq
<Trasher> jokrebel: dein link habe ich vorhin auch gesehen
<IchGuckLive> jokrebel: DANKE cups super funktioniert wieder
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: gerne - wobei mir nicht klar ist warum da ein Neustart nötig war
<IchGuckLive> jokrebel: kein neustart die wlan nutzt andere ip's als das hoenetz da geht nut entweder oder
<jokrebel> Nun gut - muss Deine LAN-Konfiguration ja nicht verstehen.
<IchGuckLive> schlimm so im deutschen outback an der Grenze zu Frankreich !
<Deem> IchGuckLive: saarland?
<IchGuckLive> RLP
<Deem> rlp is aber kein deutsches utback
<Deem> outback*
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<zeitsofa> moin - wie sag ich grub2 da er beim fehler stehen bleiben soll und net neustartet?
<animaxOnLinux> So, allet klar. Hab zwar noch nich neu gestartet, aber Treierb sind laut Sytemverwaltung aktiviert.
<jokrebel> zeitsofa: vielleicht mit der Pause-Taste?
<zeitsofa> jokrebel: so schnell kann ichnet drücken :/ 
<animaxOnLinux> Werde dann jetzt ma gucken, obs auf die Videos einen Einfluss hat. Ciao. :-)
<k1l> hat ihm wer gesagt, dass flash kacke ist von der performance egal was er da versucht zu tunen?
<jokrebel> jau
<bekks> Naja, er wird es schon selbst merken.
<animax> Hallo wieder
<animax> Bildschirmanzeige passt jetzt nicht nach der Installation der Treiber. Hier ein Pic: http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5223/screenshottreiber.jpg
<animax> Bin in Systemeinstellungen gegangen, um den Bildschirm anzupassen, da kam die Meldung, die da zu sehen ist.
<jokrebel> animax: mit Ja solltest Du dann zum Konfigurationsprogramm von NVIDA kommen. IIRC
<animax> jokrebel: http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/633/screenshotberpaint2.jpg
<animax> Hä, was das?
<animax> Moment.
<jokrebel> animax: ?¿? Fliegenpilz?
<animax> ???
<animax> Moment.
<animax> Ich dreh noch am Rad. Hier: http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/5136/screenshottreiber2.jpg
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<jokrebel> animax: [18:26] <Frickelpit> animaxOnLinux: sollte es nicht von alleine geschehen, machst du nach der installation ein sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Fuchs> wie hat er den Treiber installiert? 
<animax> Synaptic.
<jokrebel> Fuchs: so wie es soll
<Fuchs> gut
<Fuchs> dann das probieren, und sonst haette ich gerne einen `sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh` erstellten gesehen
<animax> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/9921/terminal1.jpg
<Frickelpit> animax: und was meinst du, was das bedeutet?
<animax> mom
<animax> Ich habe jetzt eine .conf
<Frickelpit> steht ja da auch
<animax> Bei 'driver' steht jetzt "nvidia".
<animax> In der Datei, meine ich.
<jokrebel> animax: jetzt X (oder komplett) neu starten.
<animax> Also müsste doch alles in Ordnung sein, oder?
 * jokrebel hofft doch
<animax> Also nur noch Neustart?
<animax> Dann bis gleich.
<Frickelpit> abmelden sollte reichen, wenn das modul schon geladen ist
<animax> Bis denne.
<animax> Hallo wieder
<jokrebel> animax: Geklappt?
<animax> Der Bildschirm sieht jetzt wieder wie vorher aus. Muss ich die Treierb denn noch manuell konfigurieren? Wenn ich spasseshalber ins Menu für die Bildshcirmeinstellung gehe, kommt die gleiche Meldung wie vorhin.
 * Fuchs wiederholt: dann haette ich gerne einen nvidia bug report, erstellt mit sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<animax> "Es scheint, dass Ihr Treiber nicht die notwendigen Erweiterung nutzt ..."
<animax> Hab ich gemacht
<animax> pasten?
 * k1l ist sich nicht sicher, ob da nicht mit den rechten was verwurschtelt wurde
<bekks> animax: Irgendwo hochladen, und dann die URL davon pasten.
<animax> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308536/
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> bitte etwas mitdenken
<bekks> animax: Lies bitte selbst was da steht :P
<Fuchs> der Bug report liegt nun in Deinem Home, entpacken, pasten
<animax> Die ganze lange Datei?
<bekks> animax: Wie heisst die Datei?
<Fuchs> ja, die ganze lange Datei. Aber nicht hier, sondern auch in einen pastebin
<animax> nvidia-bug-report.log
<animax> FUchs: schon klar.
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308539/
<Rochvellon> irgendjemand eine idee, warum der druck total hinüber ist? erstmal ist unter ff, chrome, evolution, OOo (nicht aus den repos)) (vermutlich auch unter anderen anwendungen) der ausdruck nach oben verschoben, so dass vom kopf ungefähr 2 cm fehlen. unter ff habe ich jetzt eine seite, die, ausgedruckt, mehrere seiten umfasst, dass er partout nur die erste seite druckt und bei der 2. seite einfach nur ein leeres dokument. auch die vorschau ze
<Rochvellon> igt nur die erste seite richtig an und die 2. leer. mit gimp sieht beispielsweise der druck in etwa so aus wie die vorschau es darstellt und es ist nicht nach oben verschoben
<Fuchs> animax: und wo bekommst Du welchen Fehler genau? 
<animax> Also, wenn ich in die Bildschirmeinstellung will, dann kommt immer noch diese Meldung: http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5223/screenshottreiber.jpg
<animax> Hat die nichts mehr zu bedeuten?
<Fuchs> ach
<Fuchs> wegen xrandr
<Fuchs> ja, konfigurier die Aufloesung ueber nvidia-settings
<Fuchs> Du koenntest auch       Option         "RandRRotation" "true"     in der xorg.conf setzen
<Fuchs> aber das ist nicht zu empfehlen
<animax> Oh je, wie komm ich in die Settings wieder rein? Ist denn nach dem Bugreport alles in Ordnung?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> mit nvidia-settings
<animax> Also, die Auflösung ist ja in Ordnung, ich habe mich nur an der Meldung gestoßen ...
<animax> Bin halt zum Test noch mal ins Einstellungsmenu ...
<animax> Um zu gucken, ob die nochmal auftaucht.
<animax> Also arbeitet Ubuntu dann jetzt mit meiner Karte?
<jokrebel> animax: diese Meldung kommt auch bei meinem PC mit Nvidia-Karte. Je nach dem ob Du dann Ja oder Nein sagst, kommst Du zum NVIDIA-Setup oder zum herkömmlichen Gnome-Bildschirmeinsteller.
<animax> Ach ja, stimmt, scheiße ... Danke.
<animax> Ich würde nur gerne sicher gehen, dass Ubuntu jetzt auch wirklich meine Karte nutzt. 
<animax> Sagen mir das die .conf und der Bugreport?
<animax> Also MIR sagt der Bugreport sowieso nichts ... LOL
<LupusE> hi
<animax> Fuchs, bist noch da?
<Fuchs> nein
<bugworm> FRAGE: bin ich der einzige bei dem grad skype nicht funktioniert ? Oder liegt das an skype an sich ?
<k1l> bugworm: liegt an skype
<bugworm> k1l: danke... hmpf... 
<animax> Nochmal an alle, die mir geholfen haben: Das Problem mit den Videos ist jetzt erledigt. Die Videos laufen nun im Bildschirmformat im Browser normal.
<animax> Es muss also daran gelegen haben, dass die Treiber der GK nicht installiert waren.
<animax> Also, wenn das jetzt erledigt ist, dann bin ich happy. Ein Schritt weiter auf dem Weg zu einem normalen Workflow unter Ubuntu.
<animax> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
<jokrebel> ,np? animax
<shetlandpony> animax: np, you are welcome ;)
<animax> ,np? Was heißt das?
<shetlandpony> Sorry animax, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber npWas heit das
<jokrebel> animax: gern geschehn ;-)
<animax> Ach so, np, no problem ... hihi
<jokrebel> bingo
<animax> Ich dachte, dass wäre schon wieder ein Befehl für's Terminal LOL ... :-DD
<animax> Nein, Quatsch.
<animax> Also, ich brauch jetzt ne Pause vom Bildschirm. Alles Gute ersma und schöne Feiertage. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht muss ich ja nochmal vorbeischaun ... 
<animax> Ciao.
<bugworm> ok, skype funktioniert also nicht, und mögen tu ich die firma auch nicht... gibts zu skype bereits eine ERNSTZUNEHMENDE alternative ? etwas was gleich einfach, auf allen betriebsystemen funktioniert ?
<bugworm> sprachtelefonie, videotelefonie, messages und dateien verschicken... am besten das ganze noch mit gruppentauglichkeit ?
<LupusE> bugworm: wenn du dich ernst nimmst, dann entwickle eine alternative.
<Wedelwolf> skype geht wieder :3
<dadrc> XMPP mit Jingle, wieso?
<bugworm> lubusE: also selber was entwickeln ist leider zeitlich nicht drin... ich programmiere php das muss fürn anfang langen ;-)
<LupusE> bugworm: das ist dennoch OT.
<bugworm> dadrc:  xmpp mit jingle... ok... mal ansehen... weil es für den 0-8-15 user ja egal ist, ob ich ihm skype instaliere, und ihm erkläre wie das läuft, oder auf was "besseres" .... umsteige
<bugworm> LupusE: OT ?
<Wedelwolf> is das nich OT?
<Wedelwolf> ah
<bugworm> ah
<Wedelwolf> offtopic :P
<LupusE> ,OT? bugworm 
<bugworm> off topick
<shetlandpony> bugworm: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bugworm> lupuse: sorry, wollte nicht ot sein... naja... dachte hier krieg ich ne info wos nen gescheiten sprachmessenger gibt... aber jut... danke trotzdem. werd mir mal xmpp ansehen.
<dadrc> bugworm: join halt den OT-Channel, da wird gerne über sowas geredet =)
<bugworm> dadrc: aso... hmm bin noch nicht so irc erfahren :-D nutz es eigentlich nur um schnelle problemlösungen zu kriegen die ich selbst nicht ergooglen kann.. so jetzt aber sorry, weiter im ot channel :-D
<Aison> abend
<meph1s> nabend, kennt jemand nen pulse-audio regler für die console?
<AdleoAdrian> wozu das den wenn ich fragen darf?
<ppq> meph1s: 'alsamixer -Dpulse'
<meph1s> ppq, danke :)
<ppq> np
<gecko_> ich brauche hilfe beim scripten. einfach durchlesen und fehler sagen bitte: http://pastebin.com/NixWZRdV
<norenore> hallo zusammen, weiß jemand, woran es liegen kann, wenn beim ersten ubuntu start nach der installation das gnome-panel nicht startet?
<gecko_> nach ner stunde rumprobieren komm ich nicht auf die lösung
<bekks> gecko_: Nein, nenne Du uns bitte den Fehler, den Du bekommst :)
<gecko_> lies das was im link steht
<gecko_> da steht quellcode+shellfehlermeldung drin
<Fuchs> gecko_: nun, es wird halt das Leerzeichen als Separator genommen
<gecko_> welches leerzeichen?
<Fuchs> und ls ~/logfiles  produziert da vielleicht welche
<gecko_> achso du meinst zw. ls und dem tilde
<gecko_> ja und wie kann ich dem entgehen?
<gecko_> gibts dafür überhaupt ne lösung für das problem?
<Fuchs> ziemlich sicher, aber das sieht mir so oder so nach Murks aus
<Fuchs> man koennte z.B. versuchen das in "" zu packen, aber ich weiss nun nicht, welche Formate `dialog` erwartet, 
<Fuchs> da koennte man die manpage dazu studieren
<gecko_> wieso sieht das nach murks aus?
<meph1s> gecko_: dialog --title "Folgende Logfiles existieren schon:" --msgbox "$f" 0 0
<meph1s> gecko_: das funktioniert, habs grad getestet
<gecko_> also bei der manpage der absatz zu --msgbox bringt mir keine nützlichen infos zu dem problem
<gecko_> ok danke meph1s
<meph1s> gecko_: gerne :)
<gecko_> weil in nem andren testscript von mir hat das mit ner variable e (die dienste woanders zu) problemlos ohne " geklappt
<gecko_> aber vielen dank :D
<Fuchs> [21:26:58] <Fuchs> man koennte z.B. versuchen das in "" zu packen,   …
<gecko_> ach so meintest du das
<gecko_> sorry hatte nicht verstanden, wie du das meintest fuchs
<gecko_> wollt ihr mal den quellcode vom script ohne gui sehen?
<gecko_> bin noch nicht sehr weit, aber fürn anfänger net schlecht find ich
<Fuchs> vielleicht lieber im Offtopic-Kanal
<gecko_> ok :)
<gecko_> war nur so ne frage
<gecko_> ich mach jetz mal weiter
<jokrebel> gn8
<gecko_> wenn ich ne if-bedingung in eine if-bedingung packe, dann muss ich die 2. if doch in klammern setzen oder? also" if [] then (if [] then) fi" ?
<spacecraft> nö
<gecko_> wie dann? schnall das nicht ganz von der syntax her
<spacecraft> du kannst zwischen if  bis fi alles mägliche machen auch verschachtelte if
<rumpel> gecko_, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dangling_else
<spacecraft> einfach zwischen if [];then .... if[];then  ... fi fi
<gecko_> ok danke
<gecko_> :)
<gecko_> keine einrückungen oder? gibts ja in bash garnet soweit ich weiß
<oedsch> hallo 
<spacecraft> muß nicht nein
<gecko_> ok danke
<oedsch> hab ein problem bei der installation... im englischen chat konnte mir niemand helfen :( hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
<rumpel> oedsch, schieß los
<oedsch> hab 2 cds, eine ubuntu 10.10 und eine alternate cd gebrannt und zudem hab ich ein usb stick hier.. bei der ubuntu 10.10 hängt er sich auf, bevor es installiert.. bei der alternate bekomm ich blauen schirm (leer) mit grauer zeile unten.. 
<oedsch> und bei der usb variante kommt die fehlermeldung: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<meph1s> ppq: alsamixer -Dpulse zeigt mir nur den Master Regler an, kennst du etwas womit ich alle bekomme? Also die Anwendungen?
<Fuchs> meph1s: pavucontrol
<oedsch> jetzt wurde mir gesagt, ich soll eine live usb erstellen in dem ich die live cd boote mit dem tool --> startup disk creator, aber es hängt sich auch auf, wenn ich versuche diesen zu starten.. 
<oedsch> bin voll ratlos :/ versuch es seit 3 tagen hin und her.. 
<meph1s> für die Console
<rumpel> oedsch, check die md5sum deines downloads   (hier gabs ähnliches problem wegen fehlerhaftem download: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1554707)
<ppq> meph1s: hm, ne, für die konsole wüsst ich sonst keines
<meph1s> ppq: hmm. schade, trotzdem danke
<bullgard> _50m30n3_: Ich habe Firefox neu gestartet. Ich finde aber kein "kleines Symbol unten rechts". Von welchem Fenster sprichst Du?
<ppq> meph1s: brauchst du pulseaudio denn? ansonsten kannst du es runterschmeißen und hast im alsamixer die volle kontrolle
<Fuchs> meph1s: gibt es nicht in sinnvoll 
<oedsch> @rumpel: hab ich bereits gemacht, keine fehler...
<Fuchs> meph1s: Du kannst mit pactl spielen, aber das ist schmerzhaft
<oedsch> @rumpel ich habs auch mehrmals heruntergeladen und auf stick gepackt.. 
<rumpel> oedsch, hmm... dann versteh ichs leider auch nicht... vielleicht mal anderen usb-startmedienersteller probieren?
<meph1s> Fuchs: jawollja, pactl reicht mir, vielen Dank
<oedsch> @rumpel: ich benutz den universal usb installer.. weißt ne alternative zu der? 
<gecko_> bin off bb
<rumpel> oedsch, unetbootin
<rumpel> universal usb installer sagt mir auch grad nix... windows?
<oedsch> @rumpel: ja, bin grad in windows 7... in den live cds stürzt alles ab irgendwie.. :/ 
<oedsch> @rumpel: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<rumpel> oedsch, probier unetbootin. Bin sonst auch eher ratlos.
<oedsch> @rumpel: ok, werd ich ma versuchen, danke schonmal! :) 
<norenore> Hi, bei mir funktioniert schon das erste Booten nach der Installation nicht richtig. Kann mir jemand helfen? Hab das Problem etwas genauer hier beschrieben: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gnome-panel-startet-nur-im-sicherheitsmodus-di/
<shetlandpony> norenore's url: http://tinyurl.com/36c36w9 | Gnome Panel startet nur im Sicherheitsmodus, direkt nach Installation › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<norenore> bin wirklich ziemlich frustriert. :-(
<el_lump> jo, lass und mal den beitrag in ruhe lesen ;)
<norenore> danke. :-)
<el_lump> funktioniert grub? also das Menu beim hochfahren, wo du auswählst: Ubuntu 10.10, Ubuntu 10.10 abgesichert, Textmodus (oder so ähnlich ;) ) usw?
<el_lump> oder kommt beim hochfahren nur ein blinkender curser und dann kommt der login screen?
<k1l> norenore: welche hardware hast du? vlt mal mit cd oder mit einem neu runtergeladenem image auf dem usbstick versuchen.
<norenore> el_lump: bin mir nicht sicher, ob das grub ist. aber ich kann auf jeden fall beim bzw vor dem einloggen unten auswählen, ob ich normal, abgesichert oder textmodus starte
<norenore> @k1|: was meinst du mit hardware? mit cd habe ich schlechte erfahrung gemacht, ich glaube mein brenner ist da nicht so gut. das image habe ich eben nochmal neu heruntergeladen und den usbstick neu bespielt.
<el_lump> starte mal textmodus.. dort kannst du als erstes den befehl "startx" versuchen.. wenn dann das selbe dabei raus kommt, dann kannst du uns zumindest ein paar konfigurationen mitteilen
<k1l> norenore: cpu, mainboard, vor allem graka.
<norenore> el_lump: grade bin ich wirklich im grub-menü. eben war ich da noch nicht drin. hab jetzt die wahl zwischen normal, recovery mode,memory test oder memory test (serial console 115200). ich glaube, wenn ich da auf das normale gehe, komme ich aber nochmal an die auswahl, die ich eigentlich meinte. ich starte dort mal den textmodus
<norenore> k1|: cpu ist glaube ich ein amd athlon irgendwas+, mainboard weiß ich nicht. die grafikkarte ist glaube ich eine ati radeon x100 oder so was in die richtung
<el_lump> gut, aber schreib trotrzdem mal, was hier sache ist: k1l> norenore: cpu, mainboard, vor allem grak
<el_lump> ok, also die hardware conf bekommen wir raus, wenn du hoch gefahren hast (konsole) ;)
<norenore> ok. bin jetzt in der konsole. erster versuch: sudo startx
<norenore> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<el_lump> da reicht auch nur startx, hast dich ja schon angemeldet, oder lieg ich da falsch?
<ppq> norenore: kleiner tipp: die ersten buchstaben des nicks der person tippen, die du ansprechen willst, dann TAB drücken. dann kommt da nämlich nicht son quark wie k1| bei raus sondern k1l :)
<norenore> ppq danke
<norenore> el_lump wenn ich nur startx eingebe kommt ein fehler, user not authorised
<oedsch> @rumpel: hallo numal... also habs mit unetbootin versucht: es kommt wieder die fehlermeldung "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" ... keine ahnung mehr was ich machen soll.. 
<el_lump> also, wenn er sagt, dass x schon läuft, was passiert, wenn du Strg+Alt+F7 drückst?
<oedsch> achja, eine frage allgemein: wenn ich md5sum laufen lasse, wie seh ich denn damit dass da ein fehler ist? 
<oedsch> es kommt nur ein hexcode am ende raus, nach der prüfung
<ppq> oedsch: 'md5sum -c datei.iso.md5sum' vergleicht dir datei.iso mit datei.iso.md5sum
<k1l> el_lump: er ist ja von F7 zu F1 gewechselt. da wird der x noch laufen
<rumpel> oedsch, den vergleichen mit dem code auf der seite, wo du das runtergeladen hast
<norenore> el_lump: nichts. also ich bin nach wie vor auf der grafischen oberfläche, allerdings ist dort im moment nur der hintergrund und ein kleines konsolenfenster. 
<ppq> oedsch: da kommt dann ein OK wenn alles gut ist, andernfalls nicht ;)
<norenore> k1l: ich bin nichtmal zu f1 gewechselt. 
<norenore> vielleicht sollte ich nochmal rebooten und dann im grub schon recovery auswählen?
<el_lump> hm, ich dachte er hat x garnicht gestartet
<oedsch> alles klar, dann versuch ichs mal mit den 2 isos die ich hier hab, danke vorerst! :) 
<norenore> el_lump: wenn x überhaupt die grafische oberfläche an sich ist, dann startet er sie schon. und dort habe ich mich auch eingeloggt, lediglich mit der option "recovery mode"
 * k1l tippt bei norenores problem auf den atitreiber. ist sicher ne alte karte
<norenore> k1l: ja, ist ne ziemlich alte karte.
<norenore> btw: ist es für euch aufschlussreich, dass im sicherheitsmodus auch die grafische oberfläche komplett zu funktionieren scheint?
<ppq> mit vesa-treiber dann wohl
<oedsch> @ppq: also checksum mit dem hash wert auf der seite verglichen und sie stimmen überein. . . ich werde immer ratloser! 
<oedsch> machts denn einen unterschied wo ich die usb einsteck? ... oder wie groß die usb-größe ist? .. .
<ppq> oedsch: hast du mal einen ram test gemacht? das mit dem aufgehängten live-system klingt ein bisschen nach speicherfehler.
<norenore> danke euch auf jeden fall schonmal. jetzt habe ich zumindest einen ansatzpunkt
<ppq> oedsch: memtest86+ ist das stichwort, bzw. "Arbeitsspeicher testen" aus dem livecd-menü (vor dem booten)
<oedsch> @ppq: hab ich noch nicht.. aber gute idee... ich start ma schnell neu. 
<oedsch> danke schonmal 
<norenore> k1l: falls es am ati treiber liegt, weißt du auch, was ich dagegen tun könnte?
<k1l> norenore: im abgesichertem modus wird sicher der einfachere rudimentäre treiber genommen. im normalen modus kommt sicher compiz oder der treiber selbst nicht ganz klar. deswegen die probleme. aber ich bin kein graka-treiber spezialist. finde mal die genaue graka bezeichnung raus und dann mal weiterschauen
<k1l> norenore: lspci (oder lsusb) sollten die graka angeben
<norenore> ah, danke. 
<norenore> ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600]
<norenore> k1l: 
<norenore> sorry 
<k1l> norenore: hmm, so auf die schnelle finde ich da nichts eindeutiges. bin aber auch kein grafik experte
<norenore> k1l: dank dir trotzdem. ich hab jetzt erstmal genug input, um ein wenig auf eigene faust rumzuprobieren. :-)
<norenore> k1l:  eine frage noch: wie bin ich eben beim booten ins grub-menü gekommen?
<k1l> shift?
<norenore> wirklich? irgendwie funktioniert das glaube ich nicht.
<bekks> norenore: "funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Und entweder hast du das mit Shift oder mit Escabe gemacht.
<bekks> s/b/c/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Und entweder hast du das mit Shift oder mit Escace gemacht.
<bekks> s/ace/ape/
<shetlandpony> bekks, can't find 'ace' in your last line, sorry
<bekks> Man man man.
<amazin> :D
<norenore> bekks: es kommt ja auch keine fehlermeldung. der pc fährt einfach ganz normal hoch. tut mir leid, wenn ich etwas begriffsstutzig bin. 
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<bekks> Drück Shift oder Escape.
<norenore> diesmal schreibt mein pc noch "disabling irq 17", aber kein grub-menü.
<norenore> drück ich vielleicht zu früh?
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht.
<norenore> schade
<Exterminans> Moin, habe ein Problem mit Samba... Wenn ich versuche größere Datein über Samba zu SCHREIBEN, dann bricht die Performance nach den ersten 150MB von ~120MB/s auf <1MB/s zusammen. Lesezugriffe hingegen funktionieren völlig problemlos. Ich weiß das weder die Festplatte noch die CPU auf einem der beiden Rechner voll ausgelastet sind, daran liegt es also nicht.
<Exterminans> Die beiden Rechner sind über Gigabit verbunden.
<bekks> norenore: Wenn du uns nicht sagst, was du tust - woher sollen wir es wissen?
<norenore> bekks: ?? ich dachte, das wäre ersichtlich. ich starte meinen pc ständig neu und versuche, während er bootet mit escape oder shift ins grub-menü zu kommen.
<norenore> dabei probiere ich unterschiedliche drück-frequenzen und -zeitpunkte aus, weil es nicht funktioniert
<bekks> norenore: Du hast nach dem genauen Zeitpunkt gefragt (Drücke ich zu früh?) - DAS wissen wir nicht, weil Du uns nicht sagst, WANN ganz GENAU du denn da drückst.
<bekks> Oder wie oft. Oder wie lange.
<bekks> Nach dem BIOS, vor dem Start von Ubuntu.
<norenore> bekks: also entschuldige mal, das kann man wirklich auch netter sagen. ich dachte, es wäre klar, dass meine frage erstmal so gemeint ist, ob das theoretisch möglich ist, zu früh zu drücken. danke trotzdem für deine antwort
<norenore> bekks: entschuldige. ich wollte nicht so reagieren. jetzt funktioniert es zumindest. danke.
<bekks> Ja, passt schon. Viel Glück beim Weiterbasteln.
<norenore> danke
<schweegi> wie bekomme ich in Xubuntu ein in die Leiste gezogenes Plugin wieder entfernt? Habe mir die Verve-Kommandozeile dorthin gezogen, jedoch bekomme ich sie nicht mehr weg
<mgolisch> schweegi: rechtsklick?
<mgolisch> hab xfce nie benuzt
<schweegi> da bekomme ich nur das kontextmenü des "Elements"
<mgolisch> und da gibts kein entfernen?
<beaver74> schweegi, wenn ich hier rechts klicke kann ich "entfernen" wählen, bei jedem Element... das geht bei dir nicht?
<schweegi> beaver74, nein, da ist nur ein weißes feld durch dieses element, kann dort jedoch nicht entfernen anklicken
<beaver74> wird denn so etwas wie "verschieben, Eigenschaften, Neue Elemente hinzufügen... und Leiste einrichten" angezeigt?
<schweegi>  nein, nur unicode-steuerzeichen, alles markieren, etc. 
<schweegi> gehe ich auf einer anderen Stelle der Leiste auf Elemente hinzufügen so steht da, das ich die Elemente aus der Leiste zum entfernen in das Fenster ziehen soll, dies klappt jedoch aus irgendeinem Grund nicht
<bolder> n8
<schweegi> beaver74, hier mal ein screenshot: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-22122010-234652.php
<schweegi> es geht um das weiße feld rechts oben
<beaver74> schweegi, von der Leiste zurück, wie es auch bei mir steht, klappt es auch nicht, nur der rechtsklick, entfernen tuts gut
<schweegi> beaver74, wenn ich in das weiße Feld rechtsklicke, steht dort aber kein Entfernen. Wohl aber bei anderen Elementen. Irgendwie muss man dieses "Terminal" doch aus der Leiste bekommen
<mgolisch> schweegi: du klickst aber nicht in das eingabefeld von den plugin oder?
<beaver74> hm, dann wird es speziell mit diesem Terminal zusammenhängen, das kann ich so auch nicht nachvollziehen
<schweegi> mgolisch, doch, habe ich. ich will ja nur dieses Element dort entfernen, nicht aber die ganze Leiste oder die anderen Elemente... daher muss ich das doch anwählen, oder nicht? 
<schweegi> kannst es dir ja mal in die leiste hinzufügen und mir sagen ob du dasselbe problem hast :D 
<schweegi> kann man die Leiste irgendwie zurücksetzen auf Xubuntu-Standardeinstellungen?
<beaver74> schweegi, kannst du nicht seitlich vom Eingabefeld klicken und Optionen wählen?
<mgolisch> das meint ich ja
<and123> Hallo! VirtualBoix USB automount heizt mier ein seit Monaten
<and123> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/virtual-box-usb-automatisch-einbinden-mounten/
<mgolisch> nicht in das eingabefeld
<and123> Bitte verzweifelt um Hilfe!
<beaver74> mgolisch, ja, gut das du es sagtest, wäre sonst nicht drauf gekommen
<schweegi> beaver74, bingo, das wars.. da muss man erstmal daraufkommen, das man daneben klicken muss und nicht darauf
<schweegi> ich danke euch! :) 
<beaver74> mgolisch hat es gelöst :)
<schweegi> mgolisch, dir auch danke :)(
<brot> ,geduld? and123
<shetlandpony> and123: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<mgolisch> and123: was ist das host os?
<and123> mgolisch: ubuntu 10.10
<and123> shetlandpony: okili!
<mgolisch> and123: ich wuerde vermuten dein host mountet den stick
<mgolisch> darum kann er das nicht durchreichen
<and123> mgolisch: hast du eine idee, wie ich das verhindern kann?
<and123> mgolisch: weil wenn ich "händisch" in der VirtualBox unter "Geräte --> USB --> Stickeintrag klicke" klappts ja auch
<mgolisch> ist es denn gemounted wenn du es einsteckst?
<mgolisch> also auf dem host?
<and123> mgolisch:  war es zu beginn. nun habe ich im gconfeditor den automount unter /apps/nautilus/preferences deaktiviert
<mgolisch> bei dem hal basierten automount foo konnt man angeben welche devices er in ruhe lassen soll, aber ka wie das bei dem momentan verwendeten udisk geht
<mgolisch> and123: und er sagt trotzdem noch busy?
<and123> mgolisch: weisst du wo ich eine doku zum neuen system finde? habe schon tausendfach nach "usbfs ubuntu 10.10" gegoogeld, um dem Nachfolgemechanismus auf die Spur zu kommen
<and123> jepp
<mgolisch> obwohl es nicht eingehaengt ist?
<and123> mgolisch: meldet "busy" , genauer das hier per VBoxManage list usbhost http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399489/
<and123> mgolisch: im sidepanel von nautilus erscheint das STicksymbol noch, aber er ist nicht gemounted
<mgolisch> and123: was fuern filesystem ist dadrauf?
<and123> mgolisch: FAT Hab Dir mal die neue /etc/udev/rules.d/10-vbox von VBox4 gepastet
<and123> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399490/
<and123> mgolisch: hab auch schon in der VboxCreateNode.sh editiert von 0660 aus 0666
<and123> auf
<and123> mgolisch: siehe hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399491/
<schweegi> gibts bei xfce die möglichkeit, ähnlich wie bei KDE mit STRG + ALT + ESC, einen prozess abzuschießen? 
<mgolisch> and123: mom ich schau mir das mal an
<and123> mgolisch: danke! denke das problem liegt im udev..?
<and123> mgolisch: sind da schreibfehler in der 10-box...rules? Ich finde in der udev Dokuseite "RUN*="command""
<and123> mgolisch: "und in der 10-vbox.rules steht nur "RUN="command"
<and123> mgolisch: ups, *=+ meinte ich
<and123> mgolisch: habs geändert und service udev reload - tut aber noch net
<mgolisch> kannst ja mal gucken was auf das ding zugreift
<mgolisch> mit lsof oder so
<mgolisch> such grad nen usb stick damit ich das mal probieren kann obs bei mir auch so ist
<and123> mgolisch:  lsof weiss ich jetzt niocht direkt wonach ich ausschau halten soll. /var/log/syslog hab ich mal beim anstecken angesehn
<and123> mgolisch: und "RUN=" udrch "RUN+=" ersetzt in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-vbox...
<and123> mgolisch:  isses das hier?
<and123> http://www.khattam.info/howto-properly-install-virtualbox-4-beta-in-debian-ubuntu-linux-mint-and-other-debianubuntu-derivatives-2010-12-08.html
<shetlandpony> and123's url: http://tinyurl.com/2vus5mh | [HOWTO] Properly install VirtualBox 4 beta in Ubuntu/Debian/Linux Mint (and other Debian/Ubuntu derivatives) | The _khAttAm_ blog
<and123> mgolisch: das erklärt warum beim an und abstecken nicht das richtige passiert
<and123> mgolisch: aber wo ist da ein syntaxc error?!
<mgolisch> naja in dem patch entfernt er die anfuehrungszeichen ka ob das wirklich falsch ist
<mgolisch> kannst ja mal versuchen
<and123> mgolisch: hm er macht eines am anfang weg und laesst nur eines uebrig!?!?
<and123> mgolisch: aber er nimmt "vboxusers" raus aus den quotes
<and123> versuchs grade
<mgolisch> jo bei RUN= macht er die double quotes weg
<and123> brauche ich evtl doch RUN+= ?
<and123> beziehe mich hierauf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UDEV#udev-Regel-schreiben-und-speichern
<and123> mgolisch: komm nicht weiter.
<mgolisch> and123: glaub nicht das an der udev rule was falsch ist
<and123> mgolisch: also mein scanner tut im vboxguest was er soll, alle andere usb geräte mounten aber nicht automaisch da rein
<and123> mgolisch: wenn ich das "händisch" mache, geht es aber mit allen
<and123> mgolisch: also muss doch das problem in dem mechanismus liegen, der beim anstecken des stiocks getriggetr wird oder?
<and123> mgolisch: und der beim usb scanner nicht greift, weil der ja kein filesystem hat oder so?
<and123> mgolisch: oki - habe das vboxscript um ein touch testdatei erweitert da sgeht
<and123> mgolisch: also kein fehler in udev rules
<and123> verdammter mist :)
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-23
<mgolisch> vermutlich matchen leere filter nicht auf storage devices
<mgolisch> oder so
<mgolisch> denn wenn ich nen filter fuer meinen stick hinzufuege wird er direkt in der der vm gemounted und nicht im host
<and123> mgolisch: ich hab das problem, dass bei uns im betrieb 200 Stciks rumgeistern di ebunt wechseln
<lenzy> hey, darf ich das ubuntu logo auf meiner website verwenden oder steht das in irgend einer lizenz?
<Frickelpit> lenzy: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<and123> mgolisch: also, mal vielen lieben dank für deine bemühungen, ich geh nun mal ins bett 
<and123> mgolisch: hab mal alle threads dazu aktualisiert - da muss sich doch was tun.
<and123> nächtle!
<mgolisch> jo machs gut
<mgolisch> zur not musste halt 200 filter erstellen :xD
<and123> no way :)
<h3nning> Unter Debian Lenny kann ich samba nicht installieren. Es scheitert an libkrb53. Dabei gibts libkrb53 seit einiger Zeit doch gar nicht mehr. Hat jemand ne Idee?
<mgolisch> h3nning: was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<mgolisch> und sicher das du versuchst ein aktuelles paket zu installieren?
<mgolisch> mal die paketliste refresht vor dem installieren?
<h3nning> ubuntu und debian unterscheiden sich nicht großartig, da haetts ja sein gekonnt, dass jemand ne Idee hat. Paketlisten sind auf dem neusten Stand =/
<mgolisch> h3nning: also laut dem repository von debian gibts das paket
<mgolisch> irgendwas machst du falsch
<h3nning> habe es Testweise auf nem anderen Rechner ausprobiert. Da klappt alles tadelos =/ Hab anscheinend irgendwas kaputt gespielt -.-
<mgolisch> oder dein mirror ist kaputt
<hampa> Hallo zusammen! Ich versuche gerade erfolglos ein Software-RAID 1 unter 10.04LTS zu installieren. Ich hab's nach der offiziellen Ubuntu Docu versucht aber da stimmt die Partitionierung schon mal nicht mit dem überein, was ich auf dem Monitor zu sehen bekomme. (Ich kann keine Partition als "Primär" setzen) Ich habe die Installation trotzdem fortgesetzt bis die Installation von Grub als nächstes scheitert. Erfahrungen?
<h3nning> habe die sourcelist auch schon gewechselt und verändert gehabt. Denke ich Pack Ubuntu 10.04 Server morgen drauf und gut ist. Danke dir trotzdem mgolisch =)
<mgolisch> hampa: welche dokumentation?
<mgolisch> und was genau geht da nicht?
<h3nning> hampa: sorry, habe unter linux gar keine Erfahrung mit Raids
<hampa> mgolisch, Diese hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<hampa> h3nning, Dafür brauchst Du Dich nun wirklich nicht zu entschuldigen. ;o)
<h3nning> hampa, ich sag nur wie es is' :D
<mgolisch> hampa: an welcher stelle geht da was genau nicht?
<hampa> mgolisch, Bei der Patitionierung sollte ich die Partition gemäss Punkt 4 als "Primary" setzen könne. Aber ich bekomme diese Auswahl gar nicht angezeigt.
<hampa> mgolisch, Next, select the Size of the partition. This partition will be the swap partition, and a general rule for swap size is twice that of RAM. Enter the partition size, then choose Primary, then Beginning. 
<mgolisch> jo kann sein das die doku falsch ist, wenn du paar min zeit hast feuer ich mal die 10.4 alternate cd in ner vm an
<h3nning> werden die Partitionen nicht automatisch primaer, wenn sie nicht logisch als lvm erstellt werden?
<hampa> Wenn Du Zeit hast gerne....
<hampa> h3nning, Da bin ich überfragt.
<mgolisch> hampa: was hast du da fuer ne cd genommen? alternate? oder server install?
<mgolisch> wobei glaub das ist da an der stelle eh gleich
<hampa> mgolisch, server
<hampa> mgolisch, Ich mache die Installation dann weiter, als wäre nichts gesehen. Spätestens bei wenn das setup versucht Grub zu Installieren. ist Ende Feuer
<h3nning> hampa, sieh dir vllt das hier mal an: http://www.ubuntufreunde.de/forum/3542/ubuntu_debian_server_als_raid_1_installieren.html
<shetlandpony> h3nning's url: http://tinyurl.com/339yh42 | [gelöst] Ubuntu/Debian Server als Raid 1 installieren  - Netzwerkdienste - UbuntuFreunde
<mgolisch> also bei mir fragt er das direkt
<mgolisch> wenn ich die erstellen will
<hampa> mgolisch, Ob sie Primär sein soll?
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> gleich nachdem ich die groesse angebe
<h3nning> welche iso benutzt du?
<hampa> Komisch, da komm ich gleich auf die Fragen "Beginning / End"
<mgolisch> ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso
<hampa> h3nning, ubuntu-10.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<mgolisch> ja ist auch egal er legt die eh primaer an wenn man nichts sagt
<mgolisch> ham se evtl weggemacht in dem update
<mgolisch> hab noch die alte cd
<hampa> Ok, dann scheint da was mit der grub installation nicht zu stimmen.
<mgolisch> jo mom ich klick das mal durch mal sehen was er da macht
<mgolisch> was genau sagt er denn beim grub?
<hampa> Komisch finde ich, dass der nicht von sich aus Grub2 installieren will
<mgolisch> naja grub2 ist ne beta version
<mgolisch> evtl deswegen
<mgolisch> die verwendete version ist 1.97beta irgendwas
<mgolisch> oder so
<h3nning> huch? bei der desktop variante wird schon grub2 benutzt. das steht allerdings halt nirgends. Die Dateien heissen auch noch gleich
<hampa> mgolisch, Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda - Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' faild - This is a fatal error
<mgolisch> aehm ja
<mgolisch> ka warum er da rummault
<hampa> Ist mir ebenfalls ein rätsel.
<h3nning> ist aber eine SATA Platte ja? ^^
<hampa> Ja, 2 x 2 TB
<h3nning> hm
<h3nning> heisste die Platte dann wirklich /dev/sda oder /dev/sda1
<hampa> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, das sda der MBR sei
<mgolisch> naja der muss das schon in den mbr der platte schreiben
<mgolisch> also /dev/sda ist wohl schon richig wenn das eine deiner zwei platten ist
<hampa> also sda und nicht sda1 ?
<hampa> mgolisch, Auf jedenfall danke ich euch beiden für die Hilfestellung.
<mgolisch> du kannst ja mal mit ner livecd booten
<mgolisch> und versuchen grub manuell zu installieren
<hampa> ok, wenn's hilft
<mgolisch> oder im installer mal auf nen anderes terminal wechseln und im chroot selber versuchen grub-install aufzurufen
<mgolisch> fals du noch im installer bist
<hampa> mgolisch, bin ich. ich suche gerade grub-install ;o)
<mgolisch> kannst ja mit mount gucken wo er das / filesystem gemounted hat und dann halt chroot dadrauf, wuerd annehmen das sowas auf der install cd drauf ist
<hampa> ich habe inzwischen chroot gefunden
<mgolisch> am besten machste chroot /target/ /bin/bash
<mgolisch> und dann halt mal gucken ob er da das install-grub dingens hat oder evtl heisst es auch grub-install
<mgolisch> ich verwechsel das immer
<hampa> ok, der befehl mount sagt mir, dass /dev/md1 on / gemountet ist.
<hampa> das wäre das RAID
<mgolisch> das kann eigentlich nicht sein
<mgolisch> den / ist ja das filesystem von der livecd/installcd
<mgolisch> oder biste schon in dem chroot ?
<hampa> Nö, ich bin mit dem terminal auf der Platte. df -h sagt mir das jedenfalls
<hampa> denn da steht 1.7T Avail
<hampa> ;o)
<mgolisch> bei mir steht da /dev/md1 on /target
<h3nning> in der installationsroutine wird schon mal ein minimal os installiert mit nötigen befehlen wie wget et. / ist also das echte / und nicht das der live cd
<hampa> Ich hab bloss das gemacht, was du oben geschrieben hast. ;o)
<mgolisch> mach nochmal exit
<mgolisch> und dann nochmal mount
<hampa> dann heisst es /dev/md1 on /target
<hampa> und noch vieles mehr
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> ok dann warst du schon im chroot
<mgolisch> darum dann wohl
<mgolisch> also chroot /target /bin/bash
<hampa> ja, genau
<mgolisch> und dann mal gucken ob er da diesen grub kram hat als befehl
<mgolisch> also einfach mal grub-install /dev/sda eingeben
<mgolisch> und schauen was genau er als fehler angibt
<hampa> Bei grub-install /dev/sda kommt folgende meldung
<mgolisch> oder besser noch waer grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<mgolisch> damit es auf beiden ist
<hampa> warn. This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition
<mgolisch> ah
<mgolisch> wegen der groesse hat der installer wohl ne gpt partitiontabelle installiert
<mgolisch> hampa: steht am ende noch irgendwas?
<hampa> Ok, für mich schon wieder was Neues....
<mgolisch> bei dem befhl?
<hampa> jo, es steht da noch
<hampa> embedding won't be possible!
<hampa> error: embedding is not possible, but this is require when the root device is on a RAID array .... volume
<hampa> das wars
<hampa> Etwas fällt mir grad noch auf.
<mgolisch> jo liegt wohl daran das du gpt hast
<mgolisch> normal legt er son mbr rueckwartskompatibilitaets kram an
<mgolisch> das hat er wohl beim erzeugen der partitiontabelle nicht gemacht
<hampa> Ich habe versucht, bei der Partition mal einen automatische Partitionierung zu machen, da wurde eine extra Partition mit dem Type "BIOS Boot Partition" angelegt.
<h3nning> bloede Zwischenfrage: kann man sich aussuchen ob auf ner Platte gpt oder mbr verwendet wird?
<mgolisch> kannst sie ja vorher erstellen
<hampa> wenn ich wikipedia richtig lese, ist mbr ein teil von gpt
<mgolisch> aber er macht das wegen der groesse
<mgolisch> dein laufwerk ist groesser als 1tb
<h3nning> was ich heut wieder alles lerne ^^
<mgolisch> darum nimmt er gpt
<mgolisch> du kannst also entweder mal versuchen ob wenn du das gpt manuell anlegst mit gparted ob es dann geht oder du erzeugst im installer einfach ne extra partition fuer /boot
<mgolisch> auf einer der platten
<mgolisch> die nicht mit im raid ist
<mgolisch> dann wirds auch gehen
<hampa> ok, das mit /boot versuche ich gleich aus. Welche grösse würdest Du den vorschlagen?
<mgolisch> hm ka paar hundert mb
<mgolisch> muessen ja nur die installierten kernel rein
<hampa> ok, dann starte ich mal einen letzten versuch und dann gehe ich schlafen. ;o)
<h3nning> puhh 0o bin dann doch ausgestiegen, verdammte uhrzeit. Kann das jemand vllt in nem Wiki Eintrag zusammenfassen. Bei ubuntuusers gibts zu ner Raid Installation soweit ich das sehe noch gar keinen Eintrag
<mgolisch> das macht ja auch kein normaler mensch :) und die wo sowas machen wissen sich dann meistens doch selbst zu helfen
<hampa> h3nning, Doch gibt es. Aber da steige ich nicht durch. ;o)
<mgolisch> :)
<h3nning> Ne Raid Installation bei nem Ubuntu Server? Waere bestimmt schon ganz interessant fuer viele ;)
<hampa> mgolisch, Ich nicht. ;o) Ich versuche dabei was zu lernen. ;o)
<h3nning> hampa, echt? wo? o0
<hampa> h3nning, Normalerweise macht man das halt Hardwaremässig, aber das ist für mich als privat-Person zu teuer.
<mgolisch> bei mirror eh egal
<mgolisch> macht sogut wie kein unterschied
<hampa> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<mgolisch> bei anderen sachen sind hardware raids teilweise halt doch schicker
<h3nning> und nur unwesentlich teurer ;)
<h3nning> wo setzt der Wiki Eintrag denn eigentlich an? Bei der Live-CD, bei nem bestehenden System?
<hampa> h3nning, Das habe ich mich auch gefragt und habe mich anderweitig umgesehen. ;o)
<h3nning> ok ^^
<mgolisch> jo der artikel ist bischen durcheinander
<mgolisch> dafuer geht er aber halt auch auf die manuelle einrichtung ein
<mgolisch> etc
<h3nning> ist etwas OT aber bieten neuere BIOS eigentlich an von ner SD karte zu booten? kA wie ich gerade darauf komme ... ich muss bald ins Bett ^^
<mgolisch> ka
<DerMicha1> moinmoin
<mgolisch> mir ist noch kein computer begegenet der nen karten slot hatte
<mgolisch> die sind eigentlich immer intern per usb aufgesteckt
<h3nning> moin micha
<DerMicha1> beim mounten eines ext3 fs bekomme ich die fehlermeldung: "Error mounting: Stale NFS file handle" ich habe aber nie etwas mit NFS gemacht auf dem system, was kann ich tun um das fs mounten zu können? (momentan läuft ein 64bit maverick live vom usb stick)
<h3nning> mit welchem befehl willst die partition mounten?
<DerMicha1> ich habs über "places" anklicken vesucht sowie mit "mount /dev/sda2 /home/ubuntu/mnt/" (der ordner existiert auch)
<DerMicha1> sudo palimpsest
<DerMicha1> argh
<DerMicha1> falsches fenster
<h3nning> hm mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /home/ubuntu/mnt/ vllt?
<DerMicha1> selber fehler
<hampa> mgolisch, mit welchem filesystem (ext3, ext4) soll ich denn die /boot parition formatieren?
<h3nning> mich, schau mal hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/error-mounting-mount-stale-nfs-file-handle/#post-2658498
<shetlandpony> h3nning's url: http://tinyurl.com/32jo5zw | Error mounting: mount: Stale NFS file handle › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<DerMicha1> h3nning: dmesg | tail sagt mir EXT3-fs (sda1): error: get root inode failed (die partition is auch sda1, hab mich vorhin beim tippen geirrt)
<DerMicha1> fsck sagt aber das fs ist sauber
<h3nning> micha, fuehrst du die Befehle mit sudo aus`?
<DerMicha1> jap
<DerMicha1> fdisk -l sagt zu sda3 und sda4 "does not end on cylinder boundary"
<h3nning> wo wird das ausgegeben?
<h3nning> Die Fehlermeldung sagt mir leider gar nichts
<DerMicha1> ich machs mal kurz in nen pastebin
<DerMicha1> pastebin.com/nQFDF4si
<DerMicha1> liegt das eventuell daran das sda3 vor sda1 liegt? also physikalisch
<DerMicha1> und halt dieses does not end on cylinder boundary, das die sich da ins gehege kommen?
<DerMicha1> gparted
<DerMicha1> aaargh
<DerMicha1> sry
<h3nning> kein Ding ... Allerdings weiss ich mittlerweile leider nicht mehr weiter =/ Bin selber jetzt am googeln ^^
<DerMicha1> hehe, sry für den aufwand, aber ich bin echt ratlos o.o
<DerMicha1> yaaaaaay, ich kanns wieder mounten
<h3nning> wie haste es geschafft
<h3nning> `?
<DerMicha1> hab sda 3 und 4 gelöscht (war nur ne swap und ne leere /boot partition)
<h3nning> nice one ^^
<DerMicha1> und hab sda1 mit gparted gecheckt
<DerMicha1> nur dummerweise sind da jetz irgendwie keine daten drauf *heul* da war eigendlich mal nen archlinux und noch wichtiger, nen ganzer batzen nicht gebackupter shell scripte
<DerMicha1> naja, wat solls, nochmal von von, hätt ich das gewust hätt ich auch gleich neu installieren können xD
<DerMicha1> aber trotzdem danke für die hilfe :)
<h3nning> aber wieder etwas schlauer geworden ;)
<h3nning> habe mich bemueht ^^
<DerMicha1> schade ists nur um die scripte, hab da um die 4 tage dran gesessen
<DerMicha1> -.-#
<h3nning> taegliche automatische updates aufs NAS ftw ^^
<DerMicha1> yay
<h3nning> backups nicht updates -.-
<DerMicha1> naja, das dumme ist, die kiste um die s hier ging ist die auf die ich normalerweise die backups drauf tun würde :P
<h3nning> das ist ... erhoehter Schwierigkeitsgrad :D
<DerMicha1> jup
<DerMicha1> ich lass mal testdisk drüber laufen, vlt kann das was retten
<DerMicha1> kennst du noch irgendwas was im stande sein könnte daten zu rett3n?
<h3nning> hm recovermaessig kenn ich leider keine Tools unter Linux
<h3nning> mal im wiki schauen ^^
<DerMicha1> yaaay
<h3nning> was gefunden?
<DerMicha1> im lost+found ordner is der ganze scheiß
<DerMicha1> xD
<h3nning> lol? :D
<DerMicha1> in tausenden durchnummerierten ordnern
<h3nning> find sei Dank haste gute Moeglichkeiten an die Scripter wieder zu kommen ^^
<DerMicha1> meine dyndns scripte hab ich schon gefunden :)
<h3nning> kann das einer erklaeren warum die Daten nun dort sind?
<DerMicha1> achso, was ich irgendwie verplant hab zu sagen, die partitionstabelle war irgendwie im nirvana, hab sie aber mit testdisk wieder hervor geholt
<h3nning> koennte vllt der Urspruengliche Grund sein warum die Partition nicht mountbar war ^^
<DerMicha1> yay, hab grad den ordner wieder gefunden der urspünglich /srv/http/ war da liegen die ganzen scripte und dbs
<DerMicha1> :)
<h3nning> dann hat sich der Aufwand doch gelohnt =)
<DerMicha1> jo
<DerMicha1> und das bissel arch linux neu installieren is kein thema
<DerMicha1> sache von ner halben stunde
<h3nning> habe noch nie mit archlinux gearbeitet
<DerMicha1> is ziemlich easy
<h3nning> mit debian vergleichbar?
<DerMicha1> hm, naja die sache is, du hast nen  zentralen ordner mit config dateien
<h3nning> gentoo hab ich mir mal am rand angeschaut, ist aber schwierig wenn man die ganze zeit nur mit debian und ubuntu schafft
<DerMicha1> und es ist halt bleeding edhe
<DerMicha1> edge
<h3nning> bleeding edge?
<DerMicha1> gibt keine wirklichen releases so mehr oder weniger
<h3nning> achso =/
<DerMicha1> wenn nen paket geupdatet wird wirds halt geupdatet
<DerMicha1> is aber nich wie bei ubuntu das alle so und so viel monate ne neue distri raus kommt
<DerMicha1> momentan nutz ich es nur für den server wo ich eh keine graphische oberfläche brauche
<h3nning> das ist ja soweit auch eigentlich kein Problem
<DerMicha1> weil bei arch komm ich mit der xorg und gnome installation nicht klar
<DerMicha1> für desktop/notebook nehm ich lieber ubuntu
<h3nning> never touch a running system :P
<DerMicha1> aufm netbook hab ich easy peasy
<h3nning> da hab ich nur mal den namen gehoert
<DerMicha1> naja, basiert auf ubuntu und is vom desktop environment halt an kleine bildschirme angepasst
<DerMicha1> und hat angeblich features die bei netbooks hilfreich sind
<h3nning> na dann ^^
<DerMicha1> was mich eher interessiert is das es out of the box auf meinem eee pc läuft und sogar die integrierte kammera funzt 
<h3nning> das is selten bei linux systemen :D 
<DerMicha1> aufm desktop hab ich das prob das meine webcam nicht geht weil s für das billig scheißteil keine linux treiber gibt
<h3nning> aber es wird ja immer besser
<h3nning> meine logitech wurde direkt erkannt
<DerMicha1> naja ich hab so n scheißteil von trust
<h3nning> aber der treibersupport wird von kernel zu kernel ja immer besser
<h3nning> kommt vllt noch ;)
<DerMicha1> naja, hab erstmal die relevanten daten in mein Gmail postfach gebackupt xD
<h3nning> so kommt google also an neue scripts und programm ideen? :D
<DerMicha1> hehe
<DerMicha1> ich glaube wenn die google progger meine scripte sehen werden sie vor schmerzen aufstöhnen xD
<h3nning> :D
<DerMicha1> die sind so dirty die dinger
<h3nning> hey ... wenns funzt :D
<DerMicha1> aber wie sagte nen bekannter "wenn nen bash script das was es tun soll, dann ist es in ordnung"
<DerMicha1> als ich ihn gefragt hab ob das so in ordnung is mit meinem scriptz
<DerMicha1> "das was es tun soll auch tut"
<h3nning> wenn die nich zu lang sind isses ja auch egal ... ob nen script nun 5 oder 20 sekunden dauert ist in der regel hupe
<DerMicha1> jo
<h3nning> jaja solche scripts habe ich auch :D
<DerMicha1> naja, die scripts die ich da hab sammeln eigendlich nur daten ausm /proc und geben die an ne rrd database weiter
<DerMicha1> und die anderen scripte rufen nur nen befehl auf der die daten wieder aus der rrd aus liest und in ne graphik tut
<DerMicha1> das ganze wird dann mit cron minütlich ausgeführt und schon  haben wir ne wundertolle statistik xD
<h3nning> da hab ich was aehnliches ... ich muss zwangsweise die DB in ner Schleife immer wieder oeffnen und schliessen ... bei ein paar hunder DB Eintraegen dauert das auch immer nen Moment :/ Aber es klappt :D
<DerMicha1> naja mit round robbin is das ziemlich praktisch, da kommen kaum einträge zusammen und du kannst trotzdem statistik rückwirkend bis 2 jahre machen (so hab ich s zumindest momentan geconfigt)
<DerMicha1> und eine db (also zb die fürn netzwerk traffic) is so 2,irgendwas mb groß
<h3nning> das is ueberschaubar =)
<h3nning> ehm weisst du ob clamav auch netzwerkressourcen in nem samba netz auf viren kontrollieren kann?
<DerMicha1> ne, keine ahnung
<h3nning> hm .. naechste Baustelle :D
<DerMicha1> aber wegen der db, schau mal beim goggle nach "rrdtool"
<DerMicha1> das is ganz interessant
<h3nning> wird gemacht =)
<DerMicha1> damit kannst du beliebige in zahlen vorliegende werte speichern und graphisch wieder geben
<DerMicha1> wenn du magst kann ich dir auch die passenden scripte mal zumailen ;)
<DerMicha1> aber nicht heute abend xD
<h3nning> klingt interessant =)
<h3nning> biste im forum angemeldet?
<DerMicha1> noe
<DerMicha1> aber wenn du magst komm ich morgen zu ner bestimmten zeit wieder hier rein
<DerMicha1> musst nur ne uhrzeit ansagen, möglichst ab 1 uhr xD
<h3nning> werde morgen Nacht wieder da sein :P
<DerMicha1> hehe ok
<DerMicha1> yay raid rebuilding is auch schon bei 56% xD
<DerMicha1> ich geh eben rauchen
<h3nning> von raids hatten wir es hier bevor du aufgetaucht bist :P
<DerMicha1> hehe
<h3nning> tu das
<RedNose> hat jemand ne ahnung was ein interface "g" in der ifconfig zu bedeuten hat ... hatte keine ip fing mir UP BROADCAST RUNNING an
<RedNose> is wir durch zauberhand aber wieder verschwunden
<RedNose> die gesendeten/empfangen pakete war die selbe menge wie bei eth2 - mein standart kabel interface
<h3nning> puh im zusammenhang mir nic's kenn ich "g" eigentlich nur als Eigenschafft. g sagt da aus, dass die karte wol mit magic packets unterstuetzt aber nen device das so heisst o0
<RedNose> h3nning, wo trifft man diese "eigenschafts" bezeichnung den sonst an?
<RedNose> ich meine in den configs?
<h3nning> kann man mit ethtool pruefen
<h3nning> ethtool eth0
<h3nning> kenne g nur von dort =/
<DerMicha1> hab gestern auch noch nen server vom kumpel zum laufen gebracht, diagnose: systemplatte vom gestuckel beim paketdienst lose geworden xD
<DerMicha1> n bissel rein drücken und schon lief er wieder xD
<h3nning> hrhr die Fehler sterben nie aus =)
<DerMicha1> hat mir das ding per DHL Express geschickt weil er mitm flugzeug zum congress kommt und ich mitm auto fahre, und da meinte er mitm flugzeug mitnehmen is blöd,  da hat er s mir  halt geschickt damit ich s mitm auto hin bringe
<RedNose> h3nning, ah .. Supports Wake-on: g
<h3nning> Wake-on: d
<h3nning> bedeutet, dass wol ausgeschaltet ist
<DerMicha1> ich rechne grad mal aus wie schnell das paket durchnittlich unterwegs war basierend auf den zeiten ausm tracking system und google maps xD
<h3nning> in nem anderen zusammenhang kenne ich "g" bei NIC's wie gesagt leider gar nicht
<DerMicha1> bin mal gespannt xD
<h3nning> rednose, hast du denn mit wake-on-lan rumgespielt? oder wie bist du auf das zusaetzliche interface aufmerksam geworden?
<RedNose> nein
<RedNose> die geschichte is etwas doof
<h3nning> rednose, d.h.?
<RedNose> ich bin vor 20 minuten aufgestanden und habe festgestellt dass das gnome netwek plugin SSIDs auflistet obwohl die wlan karte deaktiviert ist
<RedNose> beim schauen in die ifconfig viel mir dann das g interface auf
<RedNose> inzwischen hat sich das aber normalisiert und die SSIDs sind auch wieder verschwunden
<h3nning> es gibt bei wlan karten verschieden standards. g ist auch eines davon
<RedNose> unheimlich wenn man keine ahnung hat
<h3nning> es gibt b/g und n
<RedNose> stimmt ja
<h3nning> aber wenn die karte ausgeschaltet ist, sollte eigentlich keiner der unterstuetzen standards an sein ^^
<h3nning> wol bei ner wlan karte macht btw auch keinen sinn ^^
<h3nning> ifdown eth2 faehrt die Karte ganz herunter. dann sollte gar nicht mehr gehen
<RedNose> na ja die Karte war über die laptop tastenkombi dekativiert .... in der applet netwerk einstellung aber angehakt
<RedNose> also die wlan
<DerMicha1> btw das paket war mit durchschnittlich 25Km/h unterwegs xD
<h3nning> micha, nice one xD
<DerMicha1> in 24h ca 600km xD
<h3nning> rednose, hm wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst einfach beides ausstellen: per tastenkombi am notebook und in den netzwerkeinstellungen unter gnome
<DerMicha1> naja, ich geh schlafen, gute nacht
<RedNose> denke auch das is vielleicht besser
<DerMicha1> nachher wird arch installed
<DerMicha1> bb
<h3nning> aber um das Problem noch mal zusammenzufassen: Das "Problem" war eigentlich nur, dass die WLAN-Karte anscheinend doch an, statt aus war :P
<RedNose> letzlich ja ... ich bin wenn ich morgens im 4 aufwache aber gerne mal paranoid ... und wenn sich dann irgendwas nicht verhält wie gewohnt ...
<RedNose> wäre aber auch ganz allgemein interessant was dieses offenbar temporäre g inerface war
<h3nning> ich kenn das ^^ gibts so verhexte tage :P
<h3nning> ich schaetze, dass das der modus von der wlan karte war
<h3nning> g ist der momentan noch gaengiste standard mit 54 mbit
<h3nning> ist in deinem router 100% so konfiguriert =)
<RedNose> im router ist wlan komplett deaktiviert
<h3nning> hm ok, aber wenns aktiviert waere wuerder er wahrscheinlich auf g fest eingestellt sein ^^ oder b/g
<RedNose> kann man direkt die interne wlankarte auf die unterstützten standarts abfragen?
<RedNose> ich mein die taucht so nirgens auf
<RedNose> ich mein ich mach das seit nem jahr so einfach überlaptop schalter deaktivieren und haken bei gnome drinlassen .. und die karte hat sich noch nie "im schlaf" aktiviert
<RedNose> vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach erstmal ausschlafen *grins*
<h3nning> oder das :D
<h3nning> hm ne welche standards die wlan karte unterstuetzt abzufragen finde ich aus dem stehgreif gerade auch nicht
<h3nning> ah ja doch *geistesblitz* iwconfig 
<h3nning> da stehst dabei
<RedNose> ah bis N
<RedNose> hab einfach auf der website des herstellers nachgeschaut
<h3nning> wie gesagt, wenn du kein WLAN benutzt, dann schalts am besten auch unter ubuntu aus. Ist am einfachsten =)
<RedNose> bg
<RedNose> ja klar
<RedNose> kann man das dauerhaft machen? der haken is nachnem reboot ja wieder drin
<h3nning> deine wlan karte heisst eth2 ?
<RedNose> ne is eth0
<h3nning> auch interessant
<h3nning> probier im terminal mal ifdown eth0
<h3nning> ach, das sry das geht seit ubuntu 9 glaube ich schon nicht mehr ... 
<h3nning> mit sudo ifconfig eth0 down, schaltst du dene wlan karte komplett ab
<RedNose> ich glaube aber nicht für nachnem reboot -> rfkill block wlan in /etc/rc.local
<xecuterdiablo> :-S
<h3nning> oder so
<RedNose> danach fährt er den kram beim booten auch nicht mehr hoch
<h3nning> haettest den befehl auch in die rc2.d schreiben koennen
<h3nning> rfkill guck ich mir mal die man page an ... kannte ich gar nicht ^^
<h3nning> gute nacht
<bullgard> hä? Ich bin gerade aufgestanden!
<xecuterdiablo> hi bullgard 
<pog> hat jemand grad eine Ahnung, welches *grafische* Filemanagmenttool sich eignet, um Sachen von einem Server auf den anderen zu verschieben, ohne dass die Rechte veraendert werden. 
<amelin> pog, reden wir von ftp oder was anderem
<pog> beide Server haben ssh, amelin, und ich moechte eine Migration machen. 
<pog> wenn moeglich aus einer grafischen Oberflaeche.
<pog> es waere schon auch denkbar mit mc, von einem Server zum anderen.
 * LetoThe2nd würde dann trotzdem für rsynnc plädieren, GUIs kann wer anderes dafür raussuchen.
<LetoThe2nd> s/nnc/nc/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: würde dann trotzdem für rsync plädieren, GUIs kann wer anderes dafür raussuchen.
<pog> rsync ware auch eine Moeglichkeit.
<amelin> ja gut, rsync wäre wohl das einfachste
<pog> suche einfach die einfachste Loesung und ich komm nicht von der Linux-Admin Seite.
<amelin> das grösste prob ist wohl das per ssh die meisten grafischen programme die rechte des users setzen
<pog> amelin: ja, das kann eben sein. 
<pog> vielleicht copiere ich die ganzen Pfade, und bereinige dann auf dem neuen Server, ist wohl am einfachsten 
<amelin> tar -cf - quellverzeichnis | ssh benutzer@server tar -xvf - -C zielverzeichnis :-)
<amelin> bzw tar jeweils mit p
<pog> amelin: ah das ist auch eine Moeglichkeit, danke.
<amelin> tar -cpf - quellverzeichnis | ssh benutzer@server tar -xvpf - -C zielverzeichnis :-)
<pog> super
<amelin> angaben ohne gewähr :-)
<pog> klar, aber ich weiss in die Richtung.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( wieder ein wunderbarer beweis dafür, dass man die wünsche nach GUIs dezent ignorieren kann, da sie meist ohnehin völlig kotraproduktiv sind. )
<pog> LetoThe2nd: offenbar :-) hab mich zwar grad vorher wieder mit VI rumgeaergert.
<amelin> LetoThe2nd, ach quatsch
<pog> diese Minimal-Installatin von Ubuntu ist echt bloed. 
<LetoThe2nd> amelin: ok, CAD auf der CLI ist ein bisschen anstrengend, aber sonst..
<pog> also ich mein VI unter Ubuntu.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: deswegen ist schritt 1 auf jedem ubuntusystem: vim installieren :-)
<amelin> pog, ja, vim sollte es schons sein
<pog> das stimmt allerdings
<amelin> aber es ist doch nichts toller, als das erste einloggen, schön vi tippen, und dann festellen das es kein vim ist :-)
<Rabenvogel> Hallo
<Rabenvogel> Kurze Frage. Ich habe ein Kommandozeilensystem installiert. Danach die Pakete xorg, hal, openbox, fbpanel und chrome. Dann habe ich die ~/.xinit entsprechend angelegt und den XServer mit startx gestartet. Der XServer startet dann wie erwartet, aber die Maus geht überhaupt nicht. Was könnte das Problem sein?
<pog> fuer maus auf auf consolen 1-6 bracht man gpm
<Rabenvogel> pog probiere ich gleich mal aus
<pog> aber sobald x instaliert ist, sollge eigentlich die Maus ueber X gehen, meiner Meinung nach.
<LetoThe2nd> Rabenvogel: schau dir mal die entsprechenden installations hinweise für die themen unter arch und/oder gentoo an... die sind da ziemlich gut (falls es sich bei dem system ohnehin überhaupt um ein ubuntu handelt ...:P=
<Rabenvogel> also mit gpm läuft die Maus in den Consolen aber nicht unter X
<pog> die "normalen" Mause sollten eigentlich erkannt werden...
<Rabenvogel> LetoThe2nd: Ubuntu 10.10 Kommandozeileninstallation
<Rabenvogel> hm ist ne normale optische Logitech Maus
<pog> Also beim Neustart wird die Maus quasi ignoriert.?
<pog> USB-Maeuse sollten zudem eigentlich jederzeit erkannt werden, und ohne Probs gehen. 
<Rabenvogel> pog: gute Frage. Auf dem Rechner lief auch schon mal ne normale Ubuntu Installation und die hat wunderbar funktioniert, war mir aber zu träge
<Rabenvogel> eben
<LetoThe2nd> Rabenvogel: wahrscheinlich fehlt einfach noch irgendwas - ich komm nur auch grade nciht drauf. deswegen sag ich ja, schau die beiden themen bei den distributionen an. die müssen X ja jedes mal von grund auf neu installieren, also ist die doku da ziemlich gut
<Rabenvogel> ok schau ich mir mal an, muss ich erst nen Notebook holen. Aber das mach ich erst Heute Nachmittag. Danke auf jeden Fall das Ihr mir ein paar tips geben konntet ;-)
<Rabenvogel> Bin dann mal wieder weg und wünsch Euch nen schönen Tag
<pog> in fruehren Installationen wurden die Mause in xorg.conf definiert, heute ist das ja glaube ich leer.
<pog> ciao
<pog> scp scheint nicht das copy der wahl zu sein, wenn -r den symlinks folgt...
<schweegi> wieso habe ich keine berechtigung, meine externe festplatte zu mounten? Screenshot: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-23122010-100539.php
<bullgard> schweegi: Um das herauszufinden, gib den äquivalenten Kommandozeilenbefehl im Terminal ein. Dann kommen wahrscheinlich mehr konkrete Fehlermeldungen.
<pog> mounte es mal auf der command-Zeile mit sudo mount /dev/sb. /media/DeinMountpunkt
<pog> es ist sicher ein Berechtigungsproblem, warum weiss ich aber nicht.
<pog> der Typ ist vielleicht falsch, was ist es denn fuer ein Filesystem?
<schweegi> NTFS: aber unter GNOME und KDE war das kein Problem. KDE hat mich lediglich nach einem Passwort gefragt. Lediglich XFCE meldet mir jetzt dieses Problem
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<pog> komischerweise bekomme ich auch oft, mehrere komische Meldungen,w enn ich eine USB-Drive mit viele Paritonen reinstecke, aber die wirklichen Paritionen mounten korrekt.
<bekks> pog: "Partitionen".
<pog> :-) ja
<schweegi> mount: Einhängepunkt /media/extern existiert nicht
<pog> schweegi: der Mountpunkt musst Du von Hand mit sudo mkdir externDisk erstellen. 
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: muss ja nicht da sein... kannst auch nen leeren ordner in deinem home anlegen, völlig wurscht.
<pog> die automounts sind halt scripts die alles machen.
<pog> grundsaetzlich kann man einen Dateibaum beliebig aufbauen, und in beliebige Pfade mounten.
<schweegi> bekks, dort zeigt er mir die daten zur festplatte an, scheint diese also auch als festplatte erkannt zu haben
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd, okay, danke
<bekks> schweegi: nopaste die ausgabe von dmesg
<pog> fuer den Test, kannst Du irgendwo reinmounten, wobei der Ordner i.a. leer sein soll, weil das alte sonst nicht mehr sichtbar ist.
<schweegi> pog,  die Erstellung von mkdir hat geklappt, wenn ich jetzt aber den mount-Befehl losschicke sagt er mir wieder das der Einhängepunkt nicht existiert
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: du musst schon auch das richtige verzeichnis angeben... also das, das du erzeugt hast
<pog> Weisst Du,d ass man mit der Tab-Taste das File completion macht? so siehst Du ob ein Pfad od. Datei existiert.
 * LetoThe2nd gibt schweegi mal nen cent als ansporn selber mitzudenken
<schweegi> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546856/
<schweegi> pog,  ja das wusste ich
<pog> die Meldung bekommst Du aber nur, wenn der Pfad nicht korrekt ist, ev. wenn Du keine Berechtigung hast, in den Pfad zu gehen.
<schweegi> jetzt soll ich einen dateisystemtyp angeben
<schweegi> wieso funktioniert es denn nur bei XFCE nicht? Hat XFCE ein Problem mit dem Einhängen externer Medien?
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: zeig mal den befehl.
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd, sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/extern   --> mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben
<pog> gibt doch einen an -t ntfs
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<LetoThe2nd> ,mount? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: das hast du dir jetzt echt verdient. bitte, lies wenigstens mal basics bis du weisst wie der mount befehl funktioniert...
<pog> schweegi: ich wuerde die Platte mal mit gparted anschauen, d.h. gparted starten und dann siehst Du die Disks die angehaengt sind.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: sinnlos.
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd, ich musste es halt bislang nie mit mount machen, entschuldige bitte das auch ich nicht alles weiß..
<pog> da siehst Du auch grad was Du mounten musst.
<schweegi> pog,  habe ich gemacht, daher wusste ich auch das es /dev/sdc ist
<pog> o.k.
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: ändert nichts daran, dass du nicht mal für nen cent mitdenkst. hint: schau mal deinen befehl an, und sag mir wo du die partition festlegst.
<tm> sdc kanns sicherlich nicht sein
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: etwas nicht wissen ist das eine, aber doof zeug abtippen das andere.
<pog> aber es ist natuerlich sdc. (eine Nummer) normalerweise.
<schweegi> pog, hattest recht, hab die 1 übersehen. hab in der festplattenbezeichnung bei gparted geschaut und nicht in der partitionierung. jetzt hat es geklappt
<pog> da mount fundamental ist, lohnt es sich den Befehl anzuschauen, auch wenn man ihn als Endbenutzer i.a. nicht braucht.
<pog> gut.
<schweegi> ich würde trotzdem mal gerne wissen, wieso da Berechtigungen fehlen...
<bekks> ls -lha und du siehst, wieso da die Berechtigungen fehlen.
<pog> musst effektiv mal im log schauen, was der ausspuckt, fuer einen USB-Mount braucht man i.a. keine Berechtigung, d.h. beim Einstecken wird er erkannt und im Filemanager gezeigt.
<k1l> ihm fehlt sicher die gruppenzugehörigkeit
<bekks> pog: Selbstverständlich braucht man Berechtigungen, um USB Devices mounten zu dürfen.
<pog> das kann sein... was braucht er denn? 
<pog> ja, o.k. man muss sicher in einer bestimmten Gruppe sein, z.B. fuse.
<schweegi> pog, bei der externen handelt es sich um einen eSATA-Anschluss.. ich nehme diesen, da dieser wesentlich schneller als USB 2.0 ist
<bekks> schweegi: Dennoch solltest Du in der passenden Gruppe sein.
<pog> kann ja sein, dass bei eSata kein automount gemacht werden kann...
<bekks> schweegi: In welchen Gruppen bist Du?
<schweegi> pog, konnte bei GNOME und KDE aber auch.. die Platte wurde mir vor dem Mounten auch unter "Orte" angezeigt
<pog> ah,so, also wohl fehlt Dir eine Gruppenzugehoerigkeit.
<schweegi> bekks, wie finde ich das nochmal via Terminal heraus?
<pog> id
<rumpel> schweegi, groups
<pog> ich bin da in fuse sysadmin admin u.v.m.
<schweegi> danke.. schweegi adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<schweegi> verändert habe ich noch nicht viel, habe xubuntu gestern abend erst neu installiert. 
<pog> schweegi: arbeite im uebrigen auch grad unter xubuntu...
<schweegi> pog,  ich das erste mal, hatte bislang nur k- und ubuntu.. aber ich denke das ist OT
<pog> ist eigentlich komisch, sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, was die User anbetrifft, oder?
<pog> ist ja v.a. die Benutzeroberflaeche, die anders ist, und die wird ja erst ganz am Schluss gestartet.
<bekks> schweegi: xubuntu neuinstalliert? D.h. die Kiste neu aufgesetzt? Warum hast du nicht einfach xfce installiert?
<bekks> pog: Wenn man die Kiste komplett neu aufsetzt, ist die alte config halt weg.
<pog> ist klar, xfce macht vielleicht nicht gebrauch von den gnome-mount-mangern und wie die alle heissen.
<bekks> pog: Darum gehts nicht...
<pog> gnome hat schon eine eigene Infrastruktur, und startet Prozesse, die unter xfce dann halt nicht da sind.
<bekks> pog: Die Config ist neu - Gruppenzugehörigkeiten, etc. Man kan das nicht mehr mit "vorher" vergleichen.
<bekks> pog: Auch darum geht es nicht ;P
<pog> aber das kann ja ein unterschied sein, wenn unter Xubuntu der automount nicht geht.
<pog> ja, o.k.
<schweegi> bekks, weil mich KDE alle nerven gekostet hat und ich von xfce nur gutes gehört habe und es ist in der Tat extrem schnell
<bekks> schweegi: Warum hast Du _neuinstalliert_? "aptitude install xfce-desktop" hätte gereicht.
<bekks> Das ist schleisslich kein Windows.
<pog> ich bin mit Xubuntu zufrieden. 
<pog> wobei es praktisch ist, wenn man allenfalls beide Desktops zur Wahl hat.
<schweegi> bekks, weil ich dann noch die KDE-Restbestände gehabt hätte und da viel Müll an Paketen bei KDE mitinstalliert wurden und ich nicht auch noch die Nerven hatte, da alles selbst wegzukratzen. Daher habe ich xubuntu heruntergeladen und neu installiert und bin bis jetzt außer die Mount-Geschichte bestens zufrieden
<bekks> schweegi: Wieso das? Das kann man komplett _parallel_ betreiben... Das ist wie gesagt kein Windows.
<pog> was unter thunar 1.0.1. noch der Fall ist, dass man keine sftp:// u.s.w anschauen kann, aber mit 10.04 kann man diese Sachen ueber Gigolo relativ einfach anhaengen.
<bekks> pog: Ich hab solche Sorgen mit KDE auch nicht.
<schweegi> bekks, Nein. Wenn ich KDE noch draufgehabt hätte, wären auch die Menüs vollgestopft gewesen mit dem KDE-Gedöns, was ich unter xfce ja gar nicht haben will
<bekks> schweegi: Auch XFCE hat einen Menüeditor.
<bekks> schweegi: Versuch nicht mir zu erzählen, das würde "nicht gehen" :P
<rumpel> .... OT ... *hüstel*...
<pog> es sind alle Systeme o.k. man muss einfach gewisse Dinge wissen.
<sash_> ,512? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<sash_> oh, backlog-lag
<frns> moin
<frns>  ich habe hier gerade ein kleines problem mit ubuntu server 10.10: in dem rechner ist eine alte 10mbit-pcmcia-karte drin, die beim setup auch funktioniert hat mit dhcp
<frns> nach der installation wird sie aber nciht mehr gefunden
<frns> lspci zeigt auch nix vonwegen ethernet oder so
<frns> jemand ne idee?
<pog> hast Du mal dmesg angeschaut, ob was gefunden wird, und evt. Fehler kommt.
<bekks> der PCMCIA kram ist doch aus dem Kernel geflogen vor Ewigkeiten.
<frns> und wiseo funktioniert das bei der installation?
<bekks> Wieso funktioniert was bei der Installation?
<bekks> Schau Dir mal an, welchen Kernel die LiveCD verwendet, und welchen Kernel dein aktuelles System verwendet.
<frns> die karte hat per dhcp im setup eine ip bekommen
<pog> also probier doch mal dhclient eth. auf der cmdline.
<pog> manchmal muss man den von Hand ausfuehren...
<frns> arf
<frns> nicht pcmcia, cardbus
<bekks> lspci angucken, dmesg angucken, ifconfig -a angucken.
<schweegi> ich bin raus hier... bis später und danke für eure hilfe
<frns> bekks: hm will er nicht.. er findet mit lspci nur die beiden cardbus slots
<frns> aber nicht den inhalt :(
<frns> ich versuche es jetzt mal mit nem usb-wlanstick
<pog> hast Du mal (ohne grosse Analyse) den dhclient befehl auf der commandline ausgefuhert, die schnittstelle  muesste dem System zwar bekannt sein, aber in der Installatin ging es ja auch.
<bekks> pog: Sie müsste dem System keineswegs bekannt sein.
<bekks> pog: Anderer Kernel, andere Pakete, etc.
<pog> ja, es gibt z.T. Unterschiede ab Inst-CD und Installation, das ist schon so.
<Georgey> hi
<Georgey> kann man eine standard ubuntu cd auch live booten?
<Georgey> ich muss nämlich für ne kurze zeit ohne festplatte auskommen
<Deem> Georgey: wenn du die desktopcd heruntergeladne hast, dann ja
<pog> Georgey: funkioniert noch recht gut, Du kannst auch auf ein exterene Festplatte installieren und dann ab USB booten,wenn es fuer laengere Zeit ohne interne HD ist.
<pog> ich hab zwei Laptops, wo HD nicht geht:-)
<Check> morgen zusammen habe ein prob wenn ich die ubuntu 10.10 netbook im live modus boote möchte er ein user und password weis jemand wie es lautet?
<bullgard> Check: Ich glaube "ubuntu" und "ubuntu"
<bullgard> (ohne Anführungszeichen)
<Check> nein das ist es nicht
<Check> :-(
<bullgard> Check: Im Moment ist hier kaum einer im Kanal aktiv. Vielleicht stellst Du die Frage noch einmal im Kanal #ubuntu.
<fornext> moin. Bei mir geht alt-tab nicht mehr zum Umschalten von Anwendungen. Ich denke es liegt daran, dass die Tastenkombination durch compiz fusion neu belegt wurde. Das nutze ich aber nicht mehr. Kann man die Kombinationen wieder defaulten?
<Check> es ist user ubuntu ohne password aber danke
<Check> :-)
<fornext> evtl. irgend ein File im /home/dir löschen?
<fbausch> System → Preferences → Keyboard Shortcuts (weiß leider nicht, wie es auf deutsch heißt)
<fornext> ja, leider gibts keinen reset. Aber wird schon passen sind ja nicht zu viele Optionen.
<ppq> Check: probier's mal mit user ubuntu und ohne passwort
<ppq> achso, schon gelöst, k
<Hagbardceline> fornext hast du auch die "CompizConf Einstellungs Manger" installier?
<Olytibar> hi, wie kann ich ein udf-iso bearbeiten?
<bekks> Definiere "bearbeiten".
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: rm :-)
<Olytibar> bekks: Eine Textdatei modifizieren
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: ;D
<bekks> Olytibar: Mounten, den Kram komplett woanders hinkopieren, Datei bearbeiten, neues ISO erstellen.
<Olytibar> bekks: Ok, neue Frage: Wie erstelle ich ein udf-iso?^^
<bekks> mit mkisofs
<LetoThe2nd> wie bringt man gnome dazu, bei nem dualhead setup (nvidia/xinerama) nicht über beide bildschirme zu maximieren, sondern nur auf jeweils einen? 2 xserver will ich nicht, weil ich dann die fenster nicht hin und her schieben kann.
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: Twinhead oder wie das heisst, aktivieren?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: kleiner tip, wo?
<koegs> "gksudo nvidia-settings" -> X Server Display Configuration -> Twinview
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: genau das ist es schon. :-/
<koegs> aber dann hab ich bei mir die situation: dualhead, ein X-Server, Fenster maximieren auf einem Bildschirm
<koegs> wie "unter windows"
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: "wie unter windows, wie unter kde"
<LetoThe2nd> hm, mal weiter schauen.
<the_hoff> hallo zusammen
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: ich schliess grad mal den zweiten monitor an
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: keine hektik. vllt. frisst er das erst nach nem x-restart
<koegs> jo, weil ich eigentlich noch nie mehr als das gemacht habe :)
<the_hoff> ich hoffe jmd kann mir helfen, bei mir sind im alsamixer 'headphone' und 'front' vertauscht, gibt es ein möglichkeit das zu ändern?
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: grad nochmal getestet, nicht mehr gemacht als Twinview für den zweiten Monitor aktiviert
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: thx. ich hab grade noch ne grosse apt-sitzung laufen bevor ich den restart testen kann :/
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: ok, rückmeldung wär nice :)
<koegs> musste allerdings auch nur apply drücken, wurde sofort aktiviert
<pog> na, unison wird zwar zur Zeit nicht aktiv gewartet, aber offenbar ist es nicht gestorben, und wird von den developern selbst verwendet (und in Beschraektem Umfang bugfixed).
<the_hoff> ich hoffe jmd kann mir helfen, bei mir sind im alsamixer 'headphone' und 'front' vertauscht, gibt es ein möglichkeit das zu ändern?
<LetoThe2nd> ,geduld? the_hoff 
<shetlandpony> the_hoff: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<LetoThe2nd> the_hoff: und ich kenne zwar keine lösung, aber solange nur der begriff falsch gezeigt wird würde das bei mir nicht mal als problem durchgehen.
<pog> the_hoff: was ist dran "schlimm"? nicht grad toll, aber man kann ja i.a. auch eine Device mit falschen Namen verwenden.
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: also nach x-restart bzw. reboot stimmt das verhalten. komische sacge.
<the_hoff> entschuldigung, es ist schwer sich in geduld zu üben, wenn man überhaupt keine resonanz bekommt
<LetoThe2nd> the_hoff: wär aber auch ziemlich sinnfrei, wenn die anwesenden >150 leute bei jeder frage immer bestätigen würde "gelesen, keine ahnung" ;-)
<the_hoff> @pog: ich kann die lautsprecher nicht muten, wenn ich die kopfhörer drin hab
<the_hoff> @leto: stimmt auch wieder. aber was meinst du mit 'falsch'?
<pog> the_hoff: meistens, wenn man nicht channel Admin ist, ist man im Channel, wenn man selbst ein Problem diskutieren will, man hat zum Glueck nicht dan ganze Tag probleme...
<pog> the_hoff: eben falsche Bezeichnung.
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? the_hoff, schau mal, so wird das highlighten viel tollerer
<shetlandpony> the_hoff, schau mal, so wird das highlighten viel tollerer: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<LetoThe2nd> the_hoff: ich meine, dass einfach ne falsche kanalbezeichnung da steht. das mit dem muten ist ärgerlich, kann ich verstehen. aber mir persönlich ist wurscht wie der regler heisst der laut und leise macht :-)
<the_hoff> er macht eben nicht laut und leiser, zumindest nicht die richtigen geräte
<the_hoff> wenn ich die kopfhörer einstecke, wird der front-kanal gemutet, was ja ansich korrekt ist. das problem ist nun, dass der front-kanal nicht die lautsprecher sondern die kopfhörer regelt
<the_hoff> aber ich denke ich über mich weiter in geduld^^
<bullgard> the_hoff: Bist Du sicher, daß Du die richtigen Buchsen identifiziert ha
<the_hoff> was meinst du damit?
<bullgard> the_hoff: Bist Du sicher, daß Du die richtigen Buchsen identifiziert hast? Es gibt Laptops, bei denen ist das nicht so eindeutig, und die Benutzer kriegten graue Haare, bis sie herausfanden, daß sie z. B. den Kopfhörerstecker in die falsche Buchse gesteckt hatten.
<the_hoff> bullgard: ja hab ich richtig identifiziert
<the_hoff> bullgard: hab nur 3 buchsen, da bleibt nicht viel auswahl^^
<bullgard> the_hoff: Eine weitere Falle bei ALSA sind bestimmte Audio-Chipsätze, bei denen man manche Ausgänge (und auch Eingänge) umschalten kann. Vielleicht hast Du so ein Gerät und hast noch nicht einen Schalter gefunden, der die Ausgänge umschaltet (von einer Funktion auf eine andere). 
<Olytibar> Ich habe jetzt zig verschiedene Sachen versucht, aber es klappt noch immer nicht: udf-iso bearbeiten (eine Textdatei bearbeiten oder alternativ entfernen). Konkret geht es um die windows seven installations-dvd, die mir als iso vorliegt.
<Olytibar> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<the_hoff> bullgard: wo oder wie finde ich diese schalter?
<dAnjou> Olytibar: iso entpacken, datei bearbeiten, neues iso machen
<apricot> hallo, beginne gerade mit Ubuntu (Gnome) .... beim Umstellen der Systemsprache (installieren neue Sprache) gibts die Meldung: "Passwort - KdeSudo   Language Support benötigt Administratorrechte. Befehl: qt-language-selector --mode select"
<dAnjou> so wie schon gesagt
<apricot> hab ich gar nicht installiert (glaub ich)
<Olytibar> dAnjou: Neues iso machen hat bis jetzt leider nicht geklappt.
<dAnjou> apricot: was?
<bullgard> the_hoff: SChwierig. Zuerst alle Alsa-Regler im Bild von alsamixer in ihrer Funktion analysieren. Zweitens unter dem Namen Deines Gerätes zusammen mit dem Begriff "alsamixer" und den Namen Deiner beiden Lautstärkesteller googeln.
<apricot> Fehlermeldung: Passwort - KdeSudo
<dAnjou> apricot: was du nicht installiert hast, mein ich
<apricot> ich brauche Administratorrechte .. kenn aber kein Passwort. Mein Adminpasswort gilt wohl nicht
<apricot> language - deutsche Sprache
<dAnjou> apricot: womit loggst du dich ein?
<the_hoff> bullgard: 1.: schon probiert 2.: hab mittlerweile 2 tage gegooglet und nix passendes gefunden
<apricot> dAnjou, als Dummuser
<dAnjou> wat?
<apricot> als normaler Benutzer
<dAnjou> hat der n passwort?
<apricot> bin halt noch Suse gewohnt  :)
<apricot> ja hat er
<dAnjou> nimm das
<apricot> und alle admin-Tätigkeiten funzen auch sonst
<bullgard> the_hoff: Ich habe einen Freund im örtlichen Linuxcomputerclub. Der hat 1/2 Jahr gebraucht, um eine ähnliche Besonderheit seines Laptops herauszufinden.
<apricot> geht nicht
<apricot> hab isch ja probiert
<dAnjou> o.O
<apricot> irgendein kdesu-passwort
<the_hoff> bullgard: das macht hoofnung^^
<dAnjou> apricot: bist du der einzige nutzer auf dem rechner?
<the_hoff> bullgard: *hoffnung
<apricot> ja
<dAnjou> apricot: kdesudo is nur n gui-frontend für sudo (SuperUser DO)
<dAnjou> apricot: und superuser is root
<apricot> ich weiß
<dAnjou> und wenn dein account kein root-zugang hat, dann is da was im argen
<bullgard> the_hoff: 3. Du kannst im Kanal #alsa fragen. (Früher mußte man dort aber sehr viel Geduld mitbringen.)
<apricot> hab auch mal beim starten eines proggis aus dem Menü erhalten: sie müssen das programm als kdesu starten
<apricot> wie das gehen soll ???
<fellbuendel> kdesu [programm]
<dAnjou> apricot: mach mal das terminal auf und führ `sudo echo test` aus
<the_hoff> bullgard: stimmt, ich warte im mom auf antworten
<apricot> hahaha und wie ist der Name des Programms ?
<apricot> ich klicke ja nur buttons an !
<fellbuendel> das sollte sich bei kde auch rausfinden lassen, ich hab allerdings kein kde und weiß daher nicht wie...
<dAnjou> apricot: wo is das problem eigtl.? hast du nu root-zugang oder findest du nur n programm nich?
<apricot> dAnjou, ja das funzt
<dAnjou> -.-
<apricot> ich hab ja auch Gnome
<apricot> hatte kde dazuinstalliert
<bullgard> the_hoff: 4.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems ist zu empfehlen.
<dAnjou> oh mann
<dAnjou> na dann bin ich raus
<apricot> also ich hab gemacht (in Gnome!): System/Control-Center/System-Settings dann da: Regionales. Dann Deutsch als Systemsprache auswählen. Dann kommt Fenster: Passwort KdeSudo
<fellbuendel> ja...?
<fellbuendel> ok, dann halt nicht
<bullgard> the_hoff: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh beschreibt ein langwieriges, aber (zumindest früher) sicheres Verfahren, Hilfe bei Deinem Problem zu bekommen.
<the_hoff> bullgard: ich hab hier ne datei geunden, in der die knoten beschriebn werden, aber ich kann sie nih bearbeiten
<the_hoff> bullgard: /proc/asound/card0/codec#1
<bullgard> the_hoff: Diese Datei existiert auf einem Laptop von mir auch. Sie beschreibt einen Codec. Ich glaube nicht, daß sie Dich der Lösung Deines Problems näherführt.
<apricot> so jetzt ist mir klar: die kde-Installation war nix. Aber wie krieg ich kde wieder raus ?? Die Paketverwaltung aus Gnome läuft nicht ohne das Sch.... "Passwort - KdeSudo" 
<apricot> bei apt-get hab ich keine Möglichkeit zum Auflisten der KDE-Pakete gefunden
<apricot> und apt-get remove kde haut auch nicht hin *g*
<Frickelpit> apricot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<apricot> danke 
<Olytibar> Es hat leider nicht mit mkisofs geklappt eine dvd zu erstellen, die gebootet haette :-/
<Olytibar> ist ja auch iso9660+joliet statt iso9660+udf
<bullgard> Olytibar: Hast Du Dir schon genisoimage angesehen?
<Olytibar> bullgard: ist das nicht das gleiche?
<bullgard> Olytibar: Synaptic: "Please use genisoimage instead of mkisofs. The DEB program package 'mkisofs' is a dummy package to ease the transition to genisoimage, the fork of mkisofs. It provides a mkisofs symlink to genisoimage for compatibility purposes."
<Olytibar> na also, das habe ich verwendet
<Olytibar> sonst noch irgendwelche ideen? 
<pog> Olytibar: Du kannst im uebringen mit qemu testen, ob das iso bootet - wenn Du haeufiger bootables erstellen musst.
<bullgard> '~$ streamripper <URL>; ~$ Connecting... ; stream: Streamripper_rips'. Aus 'man streamripper' schließe ich, daß streamripper die Ausgabedaten in eine Datei im aktuellen Verzeichnis schreibt.  Aber unter welchem Namen?
<dAnjou> bullgard: `mkdir test && cd test && streamripper <URL> && echo lookilooki && ls -l # -> CTRL+C`
<nevchen> nutzt von euch jemand die pidgin updates aus den ppa quellen von pidgin selbst und hat evtl. auch das problem, dass bei einem update auf 2.7.8 ein paket defekt zu sein scheint?
<dAnjou> nevchen: danke für die warnung
<nevchen> dAnjou: ?
<dAnjou> na dann werd ich gar nich erst updaten
<nevchen> jo besser nicht
<nevchen> erstmal
<nevchen> dAnjou:  der fehler ist auch schon im launchpad eingetragen
<dAnjou> nevchen: link
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: www.google.de *scnr*
<nevchen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/693335
<dAnjou> dank
<nevchen> anscheinend wird an nem fix gearbeitet
<Hellblade2011> Guten Abend und Hallo und so! der liebe Karsten hat mir den weg zu euch gezeigt, weil ich ihm zu sehr auf die nerven fall! bin relativ neu, wenn es um Linux geht... bin bisher total begeistert, jedoch habe ich nun einige kleine Probleme... zuersteinmal ich nutze Ubuntu 10.10 mit allen aktuellen Updates, außerdem habe ich ein Win7 laufen! Nun läuft unter Ubuntu mein Touchpad vom Laptop nicht! Konnte auch bei google soweit nix fi
<Hellblade2011> nden, was mich wirklich weiterbrachte! Usb maus wird erkannt, und unter win7 funzt das touchpad auch! jemand eine idee für mich?
<TheInfinity> ,touchpad? Hellblade2011
<shetlandpony> Hellblade2011, Touchpad ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad - Weitere Infos im query ...
<TheInfinity> ansonsten mal lsusb in der konsole ausführen -> schauen was für n touchpad du eigentlich hast
<dAnjou> bam, gleich erstmal die ausfahrt gezeigt :D
<TheInfinity> wenn du die ausgabe nicht interpretieren kannst
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<TheInfinity> textzeugs da ablegen und uns den link geben. danke! :)
<Hellblade2011> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308942/
<Hellblade2011> sieht nicht so aus als obs da überhaupt erkannt wird
<Hellblade2011> logitech is meine usb maus
<Hellblade2011> das xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ist installiert, habe ich schon geschaut
<TheInfinity> Hellblade2011: was hast du für n touchpad Oo ... was ist denn die genaue bezeichnung deines laptops?
<Hellblade2011> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308943/  <--- mein touchpad
<Hellblade2011> ich hab ein sony vaio vpcebe3z1e
<Hellblade2011> relativ modern... mit multitouch touchpad usw
<Hellblade2011> der vorgänger vpceb2z1e hat problemlos funktioniert
<TheInfinity> Hellblade2011: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/touchpad-aktivieren-2/#post-2696033
<TheInfinity> Hellblade2011: aber eben ne sony eigene entwicklung, eben etwas verfrickelt wie bei sony üblich ;)
<Hellblade2011> TheInfinity: wie beschrieben getan, den grub hat er auch aktualisiert, aber nix tut sich :( leider
<TheInfinity> Hellblade2011: hast rebootet?
<TheInfinity> Hellblade2011: grub kernel zeugs kann nur bei reboot aktiv werden ;)
<Hellblade2011> okay, mein fehler :)
<Hellblade2011> bin dann gleich wieder da hoff ich :D
<Hellblade2011> danke schonmal
<Hellblade2011> das hat schonmal funktioniert! super
<apricot> hab bei der Installation einen Fehler gemacht. Erst Kubuntu installiert, dann Gnome und vieles selbst zerschossen. Kann ich UBUNTU einfach drüberinstallieren ? Bleiben Konfigurationen erhalten - Nvidia/twinview ?
<rumpel> apricot, ja, nein
<apricot> ich nehm 'jaÄ'  :)
<ppq> apricot: soweit ich weiß, werden alle nvidia-bezogenen einstellungen in der xorg.conf gespeichert. sollte also reichen, wenn du die sicherst, bevor du ubuntu neu installierst. im zweifelsfall einfach /etc und /home sichern und selektiv (!!!) zurück einspielen
<rumpel> apricot, woher soll das setup auch wissen, was behalten werden soll?
<apricot> ja klar....    aber die Idee ist gut
<apricot> xorg.con + home sichern...
<apricot> ja seehr selektiv aus /home zurückkopieren -- ALLE Rechnungen fliegen raus
<apricot> oder gibts 'ne andere Möglichkeit aus Kubuntu ein Ubuntu zu machen ?
<apricot> ist aber wohl nicht nur der Desktop Gnome/KDE ??
<apricot> rein interessehalber: Wie stellt man die Sprache der System-Menüs um - jetzt:  'Applications Places System' ?
<greengecko> tag
<apricot> in System Settings ist dann schon alles deutsch ...  'Allgemeines Erscheinungsbild und Verhalten'...
<apricot> tach gecko
<apricot> wie stell ich denn die Liste der installierten Programme mit apt-get fest ? so wie mit 'rpm -q' ??
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> apricot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get … rpm -q sagt mir nix :-/
<greengecko> ich hab ein bissel ein komplizierteres problem, daher hab ich scriptausschnitt+problembeschreibung einfach bei pastebin hochgeladen, ist übersichtlicher denke ich
<greengecko> http://pastebin.com/Gs7kqD2Y
<apricot> rpm ist der RedHat Package Manager auch bei Suse
<jokrebel> apricot: bzw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen
<jokrebel> apricot: das wusst ich aber da ich Debian habe weiß ich die Option -q nicht zu interpretieren <g>
<apricot> --query   :)
<apricot> aber ich find bei apt-get nix zum auflisten der installierten Proggis
<greengecko> naja
<greengecko> dpkg-query -L listet auf
<greengecko> allerdings jedes einzelne paket
<greengecko> das is ne ewig lange liste
<apricot> danke
<Frickelpit> apricot: man apt-get mal geschaut?
<apricot> immerhin ein Anfang :)
<apricot> ich guck grad bei ubuntuusers.de
<jokrebel> apricot: Such in meinem Link nach "Um eine Liste zu erstellen, die alle installierten Pakete und deren Beschreibungen enthält, führt man den Befehl" ;-)
<gandaro> wenn ich zu wenig Swap bzw. RAM hab kann das dazu führen, dass Programme einfach abstürzen, oder?
<ppq> gandaro: ja
<apricot> nee, das lass ich... sonst hab ich nachher wieder ein solch schön inkonsistentes System wie jetzt :)   Ich installier neu  :)
<jokrebel> ?
<gandaro> lässt sich die Swap-Partition mit einer Live-CD (mit GParted) vergrößern? und wenn ja, ist das dann auch ungefährlich für das System?
<jokrebel> gandaro: ja und ja
<jokrebel> stop
<jokrebel> ja und nein - Umpartitionieren birgt immer ein gewisses Restrisiko
<gandaro> jokrebel, was könnte denn passieren?
<jokrebel> gandaro: Wenn Du alle Backups hast in der Regel nichts <g>
<jokrebel> .oO( hast Du keine - lt. Murphy bis zum Daten-Totoal-Verlust )
<Rochvellon> gandaro: dass dir die partitionen zerschossenen werden, daher ist ein backup sinnvoll
<gandaro> danke jokrebel, danke Rochvellon.
<greengecko> ah hab script allein hingekriegt :)
<greengecko> bin off bb
<srtu> wie kann ich nochmal ne partition löschen? fdsik -d /dev/hdc1 geht nicht
<apricot> wie kann ich am einfachsten eine Neuinstallation über eine inkonsistente Version drüberbügeln ?  Ich hab alles gesichert (xorg.conf, home..).  Gehts online (es läuft ja noch...) ??
<sash_> srtu: fdisk /dev/hdc, rest ist erklaert in der fdisk-konsole
<srtu> ja das hab ich auch schon
<sash_> apricot: ein laufendes system neu installieren?
<srtu> und danach bei der abfrage <d> eingeben
<apricot> sash_, ja
<sash_> srtu: wenn du die rechte hast, sollte das gehen.
<srtu> dann will der aber wissen weche partion number
<sash_> srtu: du musst das natuerlich auch schreiben
<srtu> ist das dann 1 oder was?
<sash_> ,fdisk? srtu
<shetlandpony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber fdisk
<srtu> jo fdsik
<sash_> srtu: mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit ist das 1
<sash_> wenn du hdc1 loeschen willst
<sash_> gparted kann das aber auch
<srtu> frag mich halt warum der nochmal nach fragt, ich hab ihm die nummer dochs chon genannt
<srtu> ja hab aber nur konsole ;-)
<srtu> und will nur ungern jetzt was anderes platt machen ;-)
<sash_> srtu: dann liess man fdisk und geh sicher
<apricot> kann ich Ubuntu über ein laufendes System online 'neu' aufspielen, oder muss ich doch erst ne CD grillen ?
<sash_> apricot: der unsinn der frage wird dir nicht bewusst?
<apricot> sash_, nö ?? wieso ?
<sash_> du willst ein laufendes system zur laufzeit loeschen und neu anlegen. wie soll das gehen?
<apricot> sash_, ähnlich wie ein 'Update'. Alle Dateien kopieren ... dann neu boten
<apricot> +o
<Frickelpit> apricot: was glaubst du passiert, wenn du die daten löscht?
<apricot> Chaos ??
<Frickelpit> ne, chaos ist es nicht, das geht geordnet bis dein system weg ist
<Frickelpit> und wie willst du dann ein neues installieren?
<apricot> geordnet is prima... hab ich nämlich z.Zt. nicht
<Frickelpit> du kannst in einem laufenden system eine leere partition einbinden und da dann installieren
<apricot> okok ... wo krieg ich ne aktuelle Installations-ISO ??
<Frickelpit> oder einfach eine live cd oder usb-stick nehmen
<Frickelpit> apricot: im "Internet"
<jokrebel> wenn ne Partition frei wäre könnte man da doch ein ISO reinladen, oder?
<apricot> hmm.. kann ich denn davon auch booten ?
<Frickelpit> apricot: warum willst du dir von hinten durchs knie ins auge schießen?
<apricot> ohh .. is das nicht der 'bequeme Weg' ?
<Frickelpit> nimm eine cd oder stick, besorg dir eine iso und fertig ist dein installationsmedium
<jokrebel> apricot: gute Frage - bessere Frage warum nicht mit CD oder Install-Stick?
<apricot> ja ok ... und meine Frage war: WO krieg ich ne ISO her ?
<Frickelpit> aus dem netz, wo sonst?
<Frickelpit> google kennst du?
<Frickelpit> die haben tolle such-bots
<sash_> ubuntuusers.de z.B.
<apricot> die haben aber nur 4-eckige CD's :)
<apricot> sash_, Danke :)
<apricot> 4-eckig bei gurgel !
<jokrebel> apricot: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+download&l=1
<apricot> jokrebel, danke dir :)
<pog> apricot: Du kannst sogar ueber qemu und ein iso ueber httpfs eine pysische Installation machen, ohne nur die SAche runterzuladen...:-)
<pog> ich  muss gehen und wuensche einen schoenen Abend und viel Erfolg
<apricot> naja hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt... Was ich meinte: wo ist ein SCHNELLER server zum download. Wie man gurgelt, weiß ich auch - prinzipiell :)
<apricot> pog, danke
 * jokrebel vermutet, dass da ne CD runterladen und brennen einfacher und schneller ist (zumindest wenn man das erst lernen muss) <g>)
<apricot> stimmt 
<jokrebel> apricot: von dieser Seite aus sind viele Spiegelserver in Deinem Land (mesit Unis) 2-3 Klicks entefernt.
<sash_> von google aus auch
<apricot> stimmt -- in Linux ist vieles anders als in windows (bin halt windoos-user seit 1985)
<apricot> hab bis jetzt etwas Suse gemacht (KDE)
<sash_> internet bleibt aber gleich
<TheInfinity> und windows auf cli ebene ist auch nicht sooo anders, nur die ganzen lustigen guis sind eben deutlich anders ;)
<jokrebel> apricot: Dan n wird es Zeit zum umdenken…
<apricot> jokrebel, ich dreh mich ja schon um ... nur dann seh ich nix mehr ...
<sash_> TheInfinity: nicht soooo anders? bitte? das ist so anders wie was anders sein kann.
<apricot> windows ist halt ein single-user multitasking system mit Zusätzen (terminalservice...)
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<apricot> ok, danke und bye  :)
<LupusE> hi
<walker> wie kann ich die desktop-effekte aktivieren, habe den treiber installiert und folgende graka: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Cypress [Radeon HD 5800 Series] 
<walker> fehlermeldung: Die Desktop-Effekte konnten nicht aktiviert werden.
<LupusE> ,desktop-effekte? walker 
<shetlandpony> walker, Desktop-Effekte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop-Effekte
<walker> lupuse: erscheinungsbild --> visuelle effekte
<Frickelpit> walker: probier mal ein compiz --replace & disown im terminal
<walker> ich kann bei der auswahl nur keine auswählen, normal und extra gehen nicht
<walker> frickelpit, sollte ich nicht zuerst extra bei den visuellen effekten ausgewählt haben?
<sash_> die ,befehl?-kommandos fuer den bot sorgen regelmaessig fuer verwirrung. wie waers denn mit sowas wi #befehl > username? wo ist das thema pony ontopic?
<walker> frickelpit: folgende fehlermeldung: compiz: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: file too short
<Frickelpit> walker: dann hast du ja jetzt einen anhaltspunkt für google ;)
<walker> generell sollte es aber auch mit ati graka's gehen oder?
<Frickelpit> ja
<tm> sash_: im #ubuntu-de-bot channel
<jokrebel> naja
 * jokrebel hat nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit ATI und Effekten.
<marcel__> #joomla-chat.de
<marcel__> ups
<manni> guten abend kurze frage: tmpfs schreibt solange der ram nicht voll ist im ram?
<Basher> guten abend habe ein kleines problem mit mumble jmd da der mir helfen könnte? wäre sehr nett
<manni> Basher, *mal eben in meine Wunderkugel schau* Naja komm paar Infos bitte
<Basher> und zwar hab ich ein usb headset aber da kommt nirgends ton egal welchen soundausgang ich auswähle
<Basher> teilweise hängt sich es sogar auf...
<Basher> nun will ich wissen was ich als soundausgang auswählen muss (denke plughw ist schon richtig oder?)
<Basher> hab linux erst seit gestern drauf ;)
<manni> außerhalb von mumble geht das headset?
<Basher> nunja das mikro geht laut mumble und unter windows funktionierte es auch
<ppq> Basher: mit alsamixer -Dgerät mal geguckt, ob da was gemutet ist? 'aplay -L' verrät dir den gerätenamen
<bullgard> manni:  /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt: "Tmpfs is a file system which keeps all files in virtual memory. Everything in tmpfs is temporary in the sense that no files will be created on your hard drive. If you unmount a tmpfs instance, everything stored therein is lost.
<TheInfinity> hmm. wie kann man bei fspot automatisiert die bilder von dem import ort = sd karte löschen?
<ppq> Basher: bzw. mit 'alsamixer -c1'. bei der zahl hinterm c musst du etwas rumprobieren, im alsamixer wird dir oben links angezeigt welche karte das gerade ist. raus kommst du mit ESC.
<ppq> ,alsamixer? Basher
<shetlandpony> Basher, Alsamixer ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Basher> hab jetzt im terminal son bild
<Basher> hab mit f6 auf mein headset gewechselt
<Basher> nun dauert die dB änderung ewig
<Basher> bzw. geht der regler automatisch hoch?
<Basher> [19:23] Öffnen des ALSA-Eingabegerätes fehlgeschlagen: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<Basher> [19:23] Öffnen des ALSA-Ausgabegerätes fehlgeschlagen: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<Basher> was mach ich falsch?
<user__> hi leute kann mir jemand sagen wie das paket heißt mit dem ich meine grafikkarte konfigurieren(standard ubuntu programm) kann? ich meine das monitor zeichen in der taskleiste um unter anderem einen zweiten monitor zu aktivieren
<user__> also für intel grafikkarten
<LupusE> aptitude search randr
<sash_> gnome-desktop-properties?
<allegro_> moin
<user__> ich meine monitor resolution settings. also die gui für rand
<user__> randr
<user__> oder xrandr?
<rumpel> gibt wohl grandr oder auch arandr...
<user__> kannst du mal bei dir schauen wie es heißt?
<sash_> lxrandr auch noch. und gnome-desktop-properties nutzt afaik auch xrandr
<user__> hab es gefunden
<user__> danke euch
<user__> bye
<dreamon> Will ein 7z entpacken -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309019/ Kann mit dem Fehler nichts anfangen. die Dateien enden auf 001 002 usw. Fehler erscheint aber sofort
<LupusE> dreamon: -v (fuer verbose), ggf -d (für debug) keonnten nuetzlichere informationen bringen.
<sash_> dreamon: ohne den paste gelesen zu haben, geht 7za x datei.001 nicht?
<dreamon> LupusE, kann es sein, das kein debug oder verbose mode gibt?
<LupusE> sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.
<dreamon> sash_, genau das hab ich gemacht.. lza und lz beides bringt error -> Error: E_FAIL  . 
<dreamon> LupusE, man sagt ->  -v{Size}[b|k|m|g]: Create volumes.. debug hmmm.. such.. wühl
<sysdef> .oO( cat Ka.7z.* | 7z -si )
<sysdef> s/z /z e /
<shetlandpony> sysdef meant: .oO( cat Ka.7z.* | 7z e -si )
<dreamon> sysdef, Error: E_NOTIMPL  
<LupusE> du solltest dein 7z programm pruefen, ggf neu installierne.
<dreamon> LupusE, Also Windows konnte es auch nicht entpacken.. hatte auf eine vernünftige Fehlermeldung gehofft. Das ich weiß worans liegt. Die 7z datei fängt aber im Inhalt mit 7z an... seltsam
<sysdef> oder erstmal aufeinander kopieren
<LupusE> file darei.etx ... koennte helfen.
<LupusE> err, datei
<dreamon> LupusE, Es wird keine .err angelegt
<dreamon> sysdef, aufeinander kopieren? 
<sysdef> und dann 7z t Ka.7z
<sysdef> jupp, cp Ka.7z.* Ka.7z
<dreamon> ok
<sysdef> das ist nen gesplittetes archiv. war frueher mal in warez kreisen ueblich
<sysdef> ...und bei disketten-usern :)
<sysdef> ...aber gibt es ja beides zum glueck nicht mehr :)
<dreamon> cp Ka.7z.* Ka.7z -> cp: angegebenes Ziel „Ka.7z“ ist kein Verzeichnis -> Hab ich was falsch gemacht
<sysdef> huh? cat Ka.7z.* >> Ka.7z
<dreamon> sysdef, interessant.. nautilus zeigt es nun als 7zip an(ich glaub aber der schaut nur endungen)
<eris23_> dreamon: wenn du das erste - also das ohne zahl oder mit 00 - entpackst, sollte er denn rest von alleine finden und entpacken
<dreamon> eris23, Werd ich nachher mal testen, im moment appendet er noch.
<eris23_> dreamon: ich glaube mit dem appenden machst du die datei/en kaputt
<dreamon> eris23, Ne, er legt ja eine neue an.
<LupusE> frag den packer, ob er dir die daten nochmal in nem vernuenftigen format aufbereitet.
<sysdef> ein developer sagt: "7z uses start header that contains link to another footer at theend of archive. So 7-zip needs move_back operation."
<sysdef> zu der frage warum man einige archive nicht unter verwendung von pipes (ent)packen kann
<sysdef> speziell SFX kompatibler kram
<dreamon> sysdef, kommt auch error. -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309033/ glaube das teil ist defekt.
<sysdef> hast mal nen archiv test gefahren?
<eris23_> dreamon: du hattest ursprünglich n files mit den endungen 00X bis 0YY? wenn du jetzt alle an die erste appended hast, wird so vermutlich das file unbenutzbar. ich würde zum ursprungszustand zurück und dann versuchen, das mit der niedrigsten oder tiefsten nummer zu entpachekn und ggf. dies dann zu debuggen.
<eris23_> ich denk das file ist nun unbrauchbar
<dreamon> eris23, mit cat xxx* >> yyy wird keine DAtei verändert..sondern nur eine datei yyy erzeugt mit allen xxx* teilen.
<eris23_> dreamon: achso, ich dachte yyy existiert bereits
<dreamon> eris23, Nein. nur mit .0XX
<eris23_> dreamon: hast du nun mal versucht die "niedrigste" datei zu entpacken?
<dreamon> eris23, ja, ich hab das .001 entfernt.. 
<dreamon> Error: Can not open file as archive
<eris23_> normalerweise muss man da nix ändern. einfach das file mit 00 oder keiner zahlenendung entpacken und dann läut das durch
<dreamon> eris23, in dem fall kommt Error: E_FAIL    
<eris23_> dreamon: hast du p7zip-full oder p7zip-7zr installiert?
<phzin> Ich wünsche Ihnen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen erfolgreichen Start ins neue Jahr! ;)
<eris23_> dreamon: hast du einen hash wert um die datei zu prüfen?
<dreamon> eris23, p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar ist installiert; Leider keine hash werte
<eris23_> dreamon: hm, dann evt. den packager fragen.
<dreamon> ja, ich werd mal anfragen.. 
<dreamon> merci
<Funfood> re
<oBm1B> Namd und so 
<greengecko> abend
<oBm1B> Ihr Süßen könnt mir doch bestimmt bei einem Problem helfen oder?
<Fuchs> solange Du uns das Problem nicht erklaerst: eher nein. Sonst schauen wir mal, ja. 
<oBm1B> Ist halt so, dass ich ETQW spielen will und dafür OSS nutzen muss, alles kein Thema gebe ich zum Startbefehl in der Konsole ein. Es ist aber so, dass ich bei meinen Soundeinstellungen eine defekte Soundkarte, die ich nicht deaktivieren will gemastert ist. Ich habe versucht sie via GUI zu ändern. Funktioniert bei Rythymbox und anderen Playern wunderbar aber eben nicht bei ETQW und anderen Spielen die OSS brauchen
<Fuchs> einfach padsp vorne ran und pulse uebernehmen lassen? 
<oBm1B> Deswegen nun die Frage ob ich und wie ich eine Soundkarte als Master setzen kann, da esbisher eben die defekte ist, die mit OSS nicht so ganz klar kommt. Ich nutze Ubuntu 10.10 64Bit und habe einen potenten Rechner
<oBm1B> Ok, so viel Ahnung habe ich dann auch nicht. Was ist padsp?
<Fuchs> ein wrapper von pulseaudio, der OSS Applikationen ueber pulse gehen laesst
<Fuchs> ,pulse? oBm1B 
<shetlandpony> oBm1B, pulse [aka pulseaudio] ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme.
<oBm1B> Jane, ich würde lieber ne andere Soundkarte, die mit meinem Headset verbunden ist, nutzen
<Fuchs> kann man mit pulse. 
<oBm1B> Ich habe derzeit 3 Soundkarten und möchte die mit dem Headset halt als Master setzen 
<Fuchs> kann man ebenfalls mit pulse 
<oBm1B> Und Pulse unterstützt OSS?
<Fuchs> ja, via padsp 
<oBm1B> Kannst du vielleicht ein wenig, ich nenne es mal behindertengerechter antworten?
<Fuchs> habe ich
<Fuchs> siehe Link vom Pony, der kommt von mir 
<Fuchs> da ist alles schoen detailliert, strukturiert und einsteigergerecht beschrieben. Bei spezifischen Fragen einfach wieder hier melden
<oBm1B> Ja, du hast jetzt genug mit deinem Wissen angegeben, jetzt darfst du dein Wissen gerne nutzen um mir zu helfen. Hast du ne grobe Ahnung, wie ich das anstelle oder vielleicht einen nützlichen Link?
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> erstens magst Du mal schleunigst Deinen Umgangston aendern
<Fuchs> zweitens: ja, in der Antwort vom Pony ist ein Link
<oBm1B> Tjo, ich habe mich seit 3 Monaten durchs Wiki gearbeitet und wie gesagt, ich würde mich kaum hier melden, wenn ich das Wiki und das Forum nicht schon durchsucht hätte
<Fuchs> laeuft dann bei Dir pulse schon? 
<oBm1B> Deswegen würde ich gerne ein wenig mehr Beistand haben
<Fuchs> Wenn ja: haeng einfach mal ein padsp vor den Befehl und schau, ob ETQW dann ueber pulse laeuft. 
<oBm1B> Das ist eine gute Frage, wie stelle ich das fest?
<Fuchs> Wenn ja: in pavucontrol einfach die gewuenschte Soundkarte als Default setzen und gut ist
<Fuchs> ps aux | grep pulse 
<oBm1B> carhales@carhales-Linux:~$ pulseaudio
<oBm1B> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<oBm1B> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() fehlgeschlagen.
<Moritz__> Moin zusammen. Ich habe auch ein Problem & zwar folgendes: Ich habe mir ubuntu 10.04 per wubi installiert und möchte mich nun mit dem WLAN-Netzwerk verbinden. Jedoch findet  er mein Netzwerk nicht. Da ich keinen anderen Rechner zu Verfügung habe, könnten wir es zeurst in meiner VM probieren, sodass ich es danach in wubi durchführen kann. 
<oBm1B> Sollte also installiert sein und auch soweit funktionieren oder?
<Fuchs> oBm1B: ja
<LupusE> Moritz__: ne VM bringt dir genau gar nicths. versuch eine live-CD.
<oBm1B> pvaucontrol, muss ich eben installieren. Danach gehts weiter
<LupusE> finde heraus wlechen WLAN chip du verbaut hast (lspci, ggf lsusb) und dann lies dir die dokumentation zu dem treiber z.b. im wiki.ubuntuusers.de durch.
<greengecko> nein ich glaub ihr versteht ihn falshc (bin im voicechat mit ihm) er will das in virtualbox probieren und dann den lösungsweg der da geklappt hat einfach 1:1 übertragen, sollte ja genau so klappen
<oBm1B> Sehe gerade, dass ich das DIng auch unter KDE installiert hatte, hatte damals aber nicht funktioniert.
<Fuchs> unter KDE nutzt man auch am besten nicht pavucontrol, sondern systemsettings (oder kcmshell) und definiert die Standardkarte da
<Fuchs> greengecko: und wie soll er in Virtualbox an seine WLAN Karte kommen, gegeben, dass sie nicht gerade via USB angeschlossen ist? 
<oBm1B> Jo, derzeit nutze ich wieder Ubuntu. Ich probiers damit nochmal 
<greengecko> fuchs: ahso du meinst du das. ne ich dachte, es geht darum, erstmal das netzwerk zu finden. egal ich halt mich einfach mal raus :)
<Fuchs> greengecko: ja. Danke :) 
<oBm1B> padsp setze ich jetzt vor ./etqw.x86 + OSS?
<Fuchs> oBm1B: sollte gehen, ja. 
<Fuchs> oBm1B: nutzt Du OSS wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Enemy_Territory_Quake_Wars?highlight=etqw#Soundprobleme   beschrieben? 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wj9m6t | Spiele/Enemy Territory Quake Wars › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Fuchs> Wenn ja: was passiert, wenn Du das _nicht_ tust? 
<oBm1B> +set s_driver oss +set NumberOfSpeakers 2-Box 
<Fuchs> und wenn Du das weglaesst? 
<oBm1B> Dann kommt der Sound zeitversetzt
<Fuchs> gut, dann machen wir es halt so
<Fuchs> ja, padsp da vorne dran
<oBm1B> Ich versuchs mal eben zu starten 
<oBm1B> Danke schonmal.
<Moritz__> Fuchs: Muss es eine Live-Cd sein oder kann ich auch die wubi installation nehmen?
<Fuchs> Moritz__: die meisten Leute hier halten gar nichts von Wubi, ich inklusive, aber zum Rausfinden, welche Hardware da drin ist, geht Wubi. 
<Fuchs> Moritz__: Du kannst die Ausgabe der Befehle  `lspci`  `lsusb`  und  `iwconfig`   in einen pastebin Dienst packen
<Moritz__> Fuchs: iwconfig habe ich vorhin schon gemacht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399497/
<oBm1B> Spiel startet aber kein Sound. Weder auf der defekten Soundkarte noch auf der Headset-Soundkarte
<Fuchs> immerhin hat er eine WLAN Schnittstelle 
<Fuchs> oBm1B: kannst Du es bitte mal nicht in Vollbild starten und in  pavucontrol  schauen, ob der Stream davon angezeigt wird? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: auf welcher Soundkarte
<Moritz__> Fuchs: nun also noch die beiden anderen Befehle und deren Ausgabe?
<oBm1B> Mache ich 
<LupusE> Moritz__: iwlist waere interessant.
<Fuchs> Moritz__: genau, und   iwlist scan
<LupusE> 'iwlist scan wlan0'
<Moritz__> ok, dann boote ich jetzt in wubi und führe die befehle aus. Bis gleich
<greengecko> bg
<oBm1B> Kannste harken, ich bekomme da keine Anzeige und auch keine Outputresponse bei der GUI
<Fuchs> oBm1B: kannst Du kurz pruefen, ob etqw.x86  ein Shellskript ist? 
<Fuchs> ziemlich sicher ist es eins
<Fuchs> dann koennte man padsp da drin vor den eigentlichen Befehl setzen
<oBm1B> Sekunde
<oBm1B> Lässt sich nicht mit einem Editor öffnen. Ist also kein Shell oder?
<Fuchs> nun, `file etqw.x86`  sollte es Dir sagen
<oBm1B> etqw.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.30, stripped
<Fuchs> gut, ist eine Ausfuehrbare Datei 
<Fuchs> dann ist interessant, dass padsp nicht geht 
<oBm1B>  padsp ./etqw.x86 +set s_driver oss +set NumberOfSpeakers 2-Box
<oBm1B> Habe ich im Spieleordner eingegeben 
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal  padsp auf den vollen Pfad anwenden, also
<Fuchs> padsp /pfad/zum/spiel/etqw.x86
<oBm1B> Sry war gerade afk, man brauchte Klebeband zum Geschenkeverpacken
<oBm1B> Ich versuchs mal 
<rumsky> wie kann ich einstellen, dass conky nicht auf dem erweiterten bildschirm, sondern auf dem hauptbildschim angezeigt wird?
<oBm1B> Soll ich da noch die OSS Zeile dranhängen oder ohne?
<Fuchs> mit
<Fuchs> ohne wird er nicht OSS nehmen, dann bringt padsp nichts
<Moritz__> Fuchs: habe die Befehle ausgeführt, aber leider als txt gespeichert. Nun sind alle Zeilenumbrüche raus, daher werde ich es wohl nocheinmal machen
<ppq> fornext: was sind denn die symptome? und welche fehlermeldungen? wo hängts sich auf?
<oBm1B> kk, ich versuchs
<Fuchs> die Zeilenumbrueche sind noch da, Moritz__ 
<Fuchs> nur hat Windows nicht die gleichen Zeilenumbrueche wie Mac oder Linux
<Fuchs> also nimm einen vernuenftigen Editor 
<oBm1B> Spiel startet, kein Sound.
<Fuchs> oBm1B: und erscheint nicht in pavucontrol? 
<Moritz__> ok, ich nehm openoffice
<Moritz__> bg
<oBm1B> Vielleicht sollte ich mir ne dritte Soundkarte kaufen mit einem anderen Soundchip 
<oBm1B> Nicht wirklich, nein
<Fuchs> oBm1B: was Du noch probieren kannst ist der index-Parameter des Soundkartentreibers
<Fuchs> aber das ist imo unschoenes Gebastel, und nicht soooo einfach zu erklaeren
<oBm1B> Glaube ich.
<oBm1B> Funktionieren gänige USB Soundkarten mit Linux, hast du ne Ahnung?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> die meisten, sonst: 
<Fuchs> ,hcl? oBm1B 
<shetlandpony> oBm1B: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<oBm1B> Dann wäre das vielleicht ne Lösung. Weil zwei gleiche Soundchips laufen unter Windows nicht, deswegen brauche ich den defekten Onboardchip, der hat nen anderen Chip und so 
<oBm1B> Heissen Dank
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<oBm1B> Aber große Wirkung
<LupusE> oBm1B: die Creative XFi USB funktioniert, guter Klang, leider ohne hardware regler. dann muesstest du auf die aeltere mp3+ zurueckgreifen.
<oBm1B> Ich dachte eher an eine G110. Brauch eh ne neue Tastatur und die hat einen integrierten Soundchip
<oBm1B> Laut dem Wiki, sollte die laufen 
<oBm1B> Wenn das Kleingeld nicht fehlen würde, wäre auch nen neuen Mainboard eine logische  Alternative. Naja, ich danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe und entschuldige mich für meine Rüpelhaftigkeit. Friede und schöne Feiertage!
<mandu666> hat hier jemand probleme diesen chatraum zu betreten ? -> http://www.ubuntu-jabber.de/Chatraum
<Moritz__> Fuchs: Hier die Outputs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399499/
<Fuchs> IMC Networks 802.11 n/g/b Wireless LAN Adapter  << das wird die Karte sein, 
<Fuchs> lass mal das wlan0 weg, bitte
<Fuchs> beim dritten Befehl
<Moritz__> hab ich auch gemacht, leider den output nicht gespeichert.
<Moritz__> aber ok, dann mach ichs nochmal und speicher's
<mandu666> weiss jemand wie man seine jabber-ID als email account nutzen kann ? mit welchem client?
<Moritz__> bg
<jokrebel> mandu666: ?
<ppq> mandu666: du meinst andersrum, oder? mit gmx oder web.de adresse? wenn ja, dann: pidgin oder ein beliebiger jabberclient
<mandu666> ppq: ne ich mein nicht andersrum
<mandu666> ich meins so das das meine email adresse ist
<ppq> mandu666: das geht nicht ohne weiteres. der betreiber des jabber servers muss dann einen mailserver betreiben oder zumindest irgendwie weiterleiten..
<ppq> mandu666: das tun die wenigsten
<cybes> n'Abend, kann mal bitte jemand mit nem up-to-date ubuntu 64bit 10.04 die md5-summe von /bin/sh posten?
<ppq> 4536ed88e5ab4158411c7d44ccaa3d51  /bin/sh
<ppq> cybes: paranoid? ;)
<cybes> ppq, ja :)
<cybes> hm, meine lautet 1c9bc3339234fa7d551bdb8da004c8ad  /bin/sh
<ppq> cybes: kann daran liegen, dass das n symlink auf ne andere shell ist
<ppq> bei mir ists dash
<cybes> aso, mom
<cybes> ist ja n symlink, mom
<Moritz__> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399500/
<cybes> ppq, ist bei mir auch die dash
<cybes> ppq, wirklich 10.04 64?
<ppq> cybes: ja, ganz sicher. moment, ich schau mal ob alles up-do-date ist
<cybes> ppq, danke
<ppq> apt-cache policy dash            dash:              Installiert: 0.5.5.1-3ubuntu2
<ppq> aus lucid/main
<cybes> bei mir auch
<cybes> ich sicher mal die dash und reinstalliere sie
<ppq> mal aus interesse, wie bist du darauf gekommen, dass da was nicht heile ist? oder anders, was ist eigentlich dein ursprüngliches problem?
<jokrebel> hä?
<cybes> ppq, in meinem homeverzeichnis liegt eine datei 'exploit.conf' mit dem inhalt 'install uprobes /bin/sh'
<cybes> ppq, ich bin mir unsicher, woher die kommt
<cybes> ppq, aber ich gucke mir regelmäßig explots an, kann sein, dass das daher irgendwie kommt
<ppq> urgs
<ppq> dann sind deine ängste berechtigt
<ppq> achso
<ppq> joa, dann hat dir wohl einer was zerbastelt
<Moritz__> Fuchs weißt du was man da machen kann, bzw. was bedeutet der Output?
<cybes> ppq, eine reinstallierte dash hat den selben md5 hash
<cybes> ppq, neu heruntergeladen
<ppq> cybes: wie ich oder wie vorher?
<cybes> ppq, wie vorher
<ppq> :o
<cybes> warum unterscheiden sich unsere? :D
<ppq> wir sprechen aber schon von amd64, oder?
<cybes> ja
<ppq> was sagt denn dein apt-cache policy dash dazu? vielleicht hast du irgendein aktuelleres repo als ich
<cybes> ppq, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/dash
<cybes> ppq, diese version hat 1c9bc3339234fa7d551bdb8da004c8ad als md5sum
<Moritz__> Fuchs , bist du da ?
<ppq> cybes: dann ist entweder bei dir oder bei mir was komisch. bin aber völlig ratlos :/
<cybes> ppq, wirklich komisch
<ppq> cybes: wir brauchen mehr vergleichswerte, würd ich sagen
<cybes> ppq, ich hab de.archive.ubuntu.com auf meiner seite :>
<ppq> ich auch.
<ppq> ich lad mal das paket manuell runter, entpack das und guck mir den hash an
<cybes> ppq, genau das habe ich gemacht
<cybes> ppq, wie bildest du den hash? 'md5sum /bin/sh'
<ppq> boah, tatsache, 1c9bc3339234fa7d551bdb8da004c8ad
<Moritz__> Gibt es noch jemand anderes, der mir bei meinem Problem helfen kann ?
<mandu666> ppq: welche betreiber supporten den email
<ppq> mandu666: gmx, web.de
<ppq> cybes: http://pastebin.com/tfTZHPL9
<cybes> ppq, ähm, ja :D
<ppq> jetzt hast du mich aber aufgeschreckt, cybes
<schweegi> wenn ich Compiz unter Xubuntu aktiviere, habe ich keine Fensterdekoration mehr, obwohl dies so in dem CompizConfig-Manager eingestellt ist. Wo liegt da der Fehler ?
<mgolisch> vermutlich wird der window-decorator nicht gestartet
<mgolisch> warum auch immer
<ppq> cybes: lol. ich vergaß: an diesem rechner nutze ich prelink
<mgolisch> schweegi: was passiert wenn du gtk-window-decorator manuell startest?
<mgolisch> haste dann wieder fenster dekorationen?
<schweegi> mgolisch, hm.. ist es denn besser, von Compiz in xfce die Finger zu lassen und lieber die integrieten Funktionen zu nutzen? habe im Wiki gelesen, das xfce mit compiz klar kommt..
<schweegi> mgolisch, moment, ich versuchs kurz
<mgolisch> ka ich hab xfce nie verwendet
<cybes> ppq, alles klar :)
<ppq> cybes: bei dir dürfte ja dann alles okay sein
<cybes> ppq, denke auch
<ppq> mein herz klopft immer noch :D
<schweegi> mgolisch, ich glaube der fehler war, das er bei der installation von compiz nicht metacity mitinstalliert hat. im terminal kam gerade nach der eingabe von compiz --replace, das kein vernünftiger dekorator gefunden werden konnte :P 
<schweegi> ich installier grad compiz-gnome dazu..
<schweegi> ja, hat geklappt! :)
<schweegi> wie bekomme ich das jetzt hin, das Compiz automatisch geladen wird als Standard-Dekorator? Mit einem Autostart-Befehl?..
<LupusE> ,compiz?
<shetlandpony> LupusE, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LupusE> ich wuerde es mit 'update-alternatives machen. aber k.a. ob das ubutu-way-of-life ist.
<schweegi> hm, im wiki steht dazu auch nichts..
<schweegi> LupusE, wie müsste man das denn mit update-alternatives machen? so wie ich das auf der manpage im terminal gesehen habe, lassen sich damit dinge auslesen, welche auch immer :p 
<mgolisch> du willst das immer compiz startet?
<schweegi> ja. also direkt als standard genommen wird, so wie in GNOME, ohne das ich jedesmal compiz erst aktivieren muss
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> wuerd halt gucken wie der wm gestartet wird
<mgolisch> ich nehme an das hat auch irgendson sitzungs initialisierungs script/programm
<mgolisch> was alle benoetigten komponenten startet
<jokrebel> gn8 
<mgolisch> schweegi: am einfachsten wird sein bei den autostart programmen einfach compiz --replace hinzuzufuegen
<schweegi> mgolisch, ich versuchs mal, danke :) 
<mgolisch> gibts bei dir ne /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc ? oder sowas aehnliches? das ist wohl das config file von dem xfce sitzungs start programm da kannste auch sagen er soll anstatt xfwm4 einfach compiz starten
<schweegi> ich schau mal eben
<schweegi> ne, den ordner xfce4-session gibt es nicht
<schweegi> aber /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml bzw. xsettings.xml, alles xml-Dateien.. ist das relevant?
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> mag sein
<mgolisch> hab xfce noch nie verwendet
<mgolisch> das mit dem autostart programme geht auf jedenfall
<schweegi> versuch ich grad, kurz neustart - bg
<schweegi> jop, hat funktioniert. dankeschön :) 
<mgolisch> ist aber eigentlich unschoen da er dann erst xfwm4 startet und den dann mit compiz spaeter ersetzt
<apachelogger> aloha
<mgolisch> aber naja
<apachelogger> wer vom wiki team da?
<ppq> apachelogger: #ubuntuusers
<apachelogger> ppq: thx
<schweegi> mgolisch, stimmt, aber hauptsache es funktioniert ;) so tief möchte ich gar nicht ins system eingreifen,es funktioniert grad alles so schön
<mini2> hallo
<mini2> ich habe ein rechner mit zwei netzwerkkarten, an der einen hängt ein dsl-modem, an der anderen ein zweiter rechner, wie kann ich mit brctl den zweiten rechner ins internet bringen?
<mgolisch> am besten garnicht
<mgolisch> was willst du mit ner bridge?
<mgolisch> du willst auf dem rechner routing aktivieren
<mini2> mgolisch: ok ich würde es auch anders machen wollen wenn es eine möglichkeit gibt
<mgolisch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<mgolisch> wieso holst du dir nicht son hardware router? normal bekommt man sowas doch eh umsonst dabei mit dem dsl anschluss
<mgolisch> ansonsten mal den artikel da lesen
<mgolisch> da steht drin wie man das machen kann
<mini2> mgolisch: bei mir war nur ein dsl-modem dabei
<digitaloktay> ,modeset?
<shetlandpony> Sorry digitaloktay, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber modeset
<mgolisch> mini2: ja?
<mgolisch> hm ka
<mgolisch> hab kabel da war der router dabei umsonst
<mgolisch> evtl sind die dsl anbieter ja zu geizig heutzutage
<mini2> ok danke ich werde es mal versuchen
<h3nning> nabend!
<mgolisch> huhu
<digitaloktay> wie komme ich ins grub menü, hab vorhin ubuntu installiert, mit i915.modeset=1
<digitaloktay> nach booten bleibt alles schwarz
<Frickelpit> shift bei grub2
<nevchen> hi ich hab ein problem mit dem network-manager und vpn verbindungen
<nevchen> habe die anleitung in der wiki befolgt
<nevchen> aber es kommt immer: verbindung fehlgeschlagen
<nevchen> hat jemand eine idee oder vielleicht eine idee, wie ich den network manager mal mit der konsole überwachen kann?
<digitaloktay> Frickelpit: thx hab mit e editiert muss jetzt abspeichern und booten
<mgolisch> nevchen: das logfile davon lesen
<mgolisch> glaub der schreibt fast alles in /var/log/daemon.log
<mgolisch> kannst ja mal nen tail drauf machen waehrend du das vpn dingens startest
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-24
<lirel> hallo, ich habe mit dem startmedienersteller ein maverik image auf einen stick installiert, leider bootet das nicht, es meldet: "Could not find kernel image: linux". gibt es images, die ich einfach via dd auf den stick packen kann?
<mgolisch> lirel: ja die von der netbook edition glaub ich
<lirel> mgolisch: kann ich mit dem netbookinstaller den desktop-installer starten?
<mgolisch> ist ja nahezu das selbe
<mgolisch> kannst den netbook kram ja nacher entfernen
<user_> hi leute
<user_> ich habe gerade ubuntu 10.10 installiert und meine alte home partition mit eingebunden. hatte vorher mint drauf. daher stammt auch die home partition. nun habe ich keine vervollständigung bei apt-get install in der konsole. hat jemand eine idee woran dies liegen könnte?
<Speefak> weis jmd wie ich heruasfinden kann welche blockgröße mein FS hat ?
<h3nning> speefak, ---> df -a
<Speefak> h3nning, wo seh ich das denn da ?
<Speefak> 1K blöcke  ?
<Speefak> denke es sind 4k blöcke ext4 standard halt
<h3nning> speefak, du kannst es auch einfacher auslesen, sorry
<h3nning> ---> sudo tune2fs -l /DEVICENAME
<h3nning> gibt dann einen Punkt: Block size
<digitaloktay_> wie speichere ich dauerhaft i915.modeset=1 in grub ?
<Speefak> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda2  | grep size :)
<Speefak> grenzt die auswal ein ;)
<Speefak> thx info 
<Speefak> wie ichsmir schon dachte 4 k
<mgolisch> digitaloktay_: naja halt das config file bearbeiten?
<Speefak> hab tunefs total vergessen
<dauerflucher> digitaloktay_: /etc/default/grub.cfg
<Speefak> hab mich mit e2fck totgesacht 
<dauerflucher> bei den boot optionen eintragen
<dauerflucher> und dann fein :$ sudo update-grub
<Speefak> h3nning, thx
<mgolisch> ,grub2?
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<mgolisch> da steht drin wie man das macht
<h3nning> kein Problem aber um richtig Klugzuscheissen ;) --> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/hdc1  | grep "Block size"
<Speefak> h3nning, ich hätte nach Blocksize gesucht und wär mit grap blocksize nicht weiter gekommen
<Speefak> dann eher mit grep block | grep size :)
<Speefak> so such ich immer wenn ich nur namesteile weis
<h3nning> japp ich auch ^^
<Speefak> ich hau mich in falle
<Speefak> gn8  @ll und frohes fest
<digitaloktay_> dauerflucher: habs gespeichert aber wenn ich sudo update-grub mache ist die einstellung wieder weg
<digitaloktay_> deswegen ohne update-grub
<dauerflucher> sehr merkwürdig
<mgolisch> sicher das du es in der genannten datei geaendert hast?
<mgolisch> die grub.conf aendern bringr null weil die bei jedem update-grub neu erstellt wird
<dauerflucher> digitaloktay_: mein fehler
<dauerflucher> die richtige datei ist /etc/default/grub
<dauerflucher> die wird bei update-grub als config für das schreiben der eigentlichen grub.cfg verwendet
<digitaloktay_> ja danke
<digitaloktay_> habs bei default usw geändert
<digitaloktay_> ist jetzt standardmäßig drin
<Wired_Life> cc lizensierte musik? http://www.wired-life.de/musik
<h3nning> test
<h3nning> sry
<KojiroAK> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Mucks> Hallo alleman!
<spiekey> Moin!
<spiekey> ich hab mein Sound-Symbol oben rechts neben der uhr irgendwie verloren. Wie bekomm ich denn das zurück?
<Frickelpit> benachrichtigungsanzeige ist im panel?
<spiekey> hehe, wenn ich jetzt wüsst was du mit benachrichtigungsanzeige meinst? :-)
<spiekey> also Uhr, Batterie, Etc.. ist alles da
<cato> hallo, ich will kdm durch xdm ersetzen, nur mit xdm schafft es irgendwie nicht, den xserver zu starten. mit kdm funktioniert das problemlos. irgendwer nen tipp? (ubuntu 10.4.1, fluxbox, intel gma 910)
<TheInfinity> cato: xorg log schauen
<_moep_> hallo cato :D imho sollte das genauso gehen du musst nur deinen windowmanager auch eintragen
<_moep_> in die eine datei
<cato> die beim starten mit xdm: http://dpaste.de/iwc1/ und die beim starten mit kdm http://dpaste.de/OEKg/
<cato> _moep_: hm, sollte der mit der default-config nicht zumindest mal den einloggen-dialog zeigen?
<_moep_> keine ahnung wie das bei unbuntu ist. das letzte ubuntu was ich genutzt hab war 5.x
<_moep_> aber bei debian ist es so, dass du in einer diese .Xirgendwas files noch exec fluxbox rein hauen musst
<_moep_> .xinitrc wars
<cato> naja, das macht der doch aber auch erst *nach* dem login, oder?
<_moep_> ja
<Basher> guten morgen ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem und zwar hatte ich gestern mein USB Headset per alsamixer -D hw:1 eingestellt aber nun funktioniert es wieder nicht
<Basher> gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit, wie es immer funktioniert also auch nach ein neustart?
<cato> sieht wie ein bekannter bug aus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdm/+bug/585853
<Fuchs> hoi catocato
<cato> hallo Fuchs 
<zeitsofa> moin hat jemand ne tool im kopf it dem ich ics files in csv convertieren kann?
<bullgard> zeitsofa: Meinst Du das hier? "The filename extension of "ics" is to be used to designate a file containing (an arbitrary set of) calendaring and scheduling information consistent with this MIME content type."
<mandu666> ppq: hi. hatte dich gestern noch gefragt welche jabber anbieter auch email haben. weil ich wollte meine jabber id als email adresse bentzen!
<bekks> mandu666: Benutze! bitte! nicht! überflüssige! Ausrufezeichen!
<mandu666> bekks: ok ! :D
<bekks> Und plenk nicht...
<noobody> hi leute... hab mal wieder problem mit dem scheiss network 
<noobody> na-ich@na-er:/etc/network$ ifdown eth0
<noobody> /etc/network/interfaces:13: misplaced option
<noobody> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<bekks> noobody: Ja, Fehler und Ursache stehen doch da.
<Fuchs> noobody: Zeile 13
<noobody> is das normal wenn man ifdown eth0 eingibt, das dann da steht das et0 nicht konfiguiert ist oder ist das nen allgemeiner hinweis
<bekks> noobody: Da steht eine sehr genaue Fehlermeldung. In Zeile 13 von /etc/network/interfaces ist ein Fehler.
<noobody> ja, den hab ich bereits behoben... 
<bekks> Und da das Interface nicht "up" gewesen sein kann (wegen des Fehlers), kann es nicht konfiguriert gewesen sein, also sagt die ifdown das es nicht konfiguriert sei.
<noobody> ah okay =)
<russell1> hi, woran kann es liegen wenn trotz ubuntu 64bit nur 3,2gb RAM statt 4gb erkannt werden?
<bekks> russell1: Wo genau siehst Du das?
<russell1> top und systemüberwachung
<bekks> nopaste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von free -m
<russell1> bekks: http://pastebin.de/13257
<noobody> wie kann man seine wlan-internet-verbindung die man über wpa_supplicant hergestellt hat, an sein eth0 weiter geben, sodass ne angeschlossene xbox360 ins internet gehen kann? 
<ppq> mandu666: moin :) wie gesagt, gmx und web.de unterstützen das.
<bekks> noobody: Mit "Routing", zB mit iptables.
<ppq> ,router? noobody
<shetlandpony> noobody, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<bekks> russell1: Und die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und dmesg bitte
<bekks> russell1: Und auch noch uname -a
<ppq> noobody: mit dem network-manager geht das auch vollautomatisch. einfach für eth0 'Gemeinsam mit anderen' einstellen. dann werden sachen wie nat, dhcpd usw automatisch erledigt
<noobody> ppq: router hab ich mir schon durchgelesen, wenn ich meine umts-modem-verbindung nutze funktioniert es auch... nur wenn ich die wlan-verbinund sharen will gehts ne
<ppq> noobody: musst dann halt dein wlan über den network-manager konfigurieren und nicht direkt über wpa_supplicant
<noobody> networkmanager geht bei mir ne richtig... deshalb hab ichs auch über wpa_supplicant gemacht
<noobody> was genau jetzt da nicht funktioniert hat, kann ich nicht mehr sagen, ist zu lange her... 
<noobody> der hatte sich in irgendwas eingemischt, weshalb ich was anderes nicht konfiguieren konnte
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<bekks> "irgendwas" und "was anderes" sind auch nicht sehr präzise.
<russell1> bekks: http://pastebin.de/13258 http://pastebin.de/13259
<bekks> Und mit dem Router-Artikel "geht das", egal was das für Verbindungen sind.
<noobody> also müsste es rein theoretisch, wenn meine umts-verbindung geshared wird über eth0, auch automatisch meine wlan-verbindung geshared werden?
<bekks> noobody: Nein. Du musst es selbstverständlich konfigurieren.
<Wedelwolf> Hm... hat glaub nich direkt mit ubuntu zu tun... aber hat hier jemand nen USB-Stick mit U3 und BackUp-funktion?
<bullgard> mandu666: GMX bietet sowohl E-Mail als auch Jabber als Dienst an.
<noobody> bekks: okay... und die konfiguration findet in der dnsmasq.conf statt?
<noobody> mom neustart
<mandu666> ppq: okay danke.
<cat-v|less> hallo
<cat-v|less> wie kann ich die uuid einer partition berechnen
<rumpe1> cat-v|less, blkid
<rumpe1> bzw. sudo blkid
<cat-v|less> vol_id gabs nicht
<cat-v|less> steht noch in der fstab
<cat-v|less> blkid listet die Festplatte, aber das CDrom nicht
<bekks> ein cdrom hat auch keine UUID, niemals.
<cat-v|less> merci
<mandu666> ppq: du meinst das ? -> http://wiki.einfachjabber.de/E-Mail-Provider
<Minipluto> habe neulich noch irgendwas gelesen über die prognostizierte Anzahl der zugelassenen Fahrzeuge bis 2020 in Bezug zu heute, das war eine riesige Vergrößerung
<Minipluto> tschuldigung :D
<ppq> mandu666: ja, genau.
<ppq> mandu666: wenn du keine datenschutzbedenken hast, ist gmail von denen die beste wahl
<mandu666> ppq: okay 
<Wedelwolf> also ob gmail nu schlimmer is oder gmx is fraglich *find*
<Wedelwolf> aber ot.
<mandu666> weiss jemand wie ich das tray icon bei emesene 1.6.3 änder kann
<Wedelwolf> wieso zur hölle kann ich meinen usb-stick nicht umbenennen
<Wedelwolf> muss man den unmounten zum umbenennen?
<bekks> Weil ein Stick keinen Namen hat, sondern nur das Dateisystem auf dem Ding.
<bekks> Wedelwolf: Ja.
<Wedelwolf> Ja ne super ding echt... scheiss U3-software.... jetzt muss ich erst dieses simulierte laufwerk auswerfen bevor ich den usb-stick unmounten kann? 
<russell1> bekks: weißt auch nix mehr oder?
<bekks> russell1: Wieivel RAM wird denn von deinem BIOS erkannt?
<russell1> das weiß ich nicht, aber der memtest hat auch nur 3,2gb angezeigt...
<bekks> Du hast nicht zufällig eine Grafikkarte mit Shared Memory in dem Ding drin?
<noobody> muss meine eth0 unbedingt im gleichen ip-bereich sein wie wlan0 wenn die inet-verbindung von wlan0 über eth0 ins lan gespeist wird?
<bekks> Daher prüf das mal nach...
<bekks> noobody: Nein, das nennt man Routing.
<noobody> gut, ich hab glaub den fehler gefunden... liegt bei den iptables
<noobody> ich probier das mal
<noobody> kann ich die änderungen in rc.local ohne neustart des ganzen systems aktivieren
<bekks> noobody: Ja, führe die Befehle manuell aus.
<noobody> welche werden benötigt
<bekks> Die die drin stehen? :P
<noobody> da steht nix drin im wiki-router-artikel, da steht nur drin, anschließend neu starten
<bekks> Führ die Befehle, die du eingefügt hast manuell aus, oder starte neu.
<noobody> ich hab nur die interfaces bei iptable umgeändert von ppp0 auf wlan0
<bekks> Starte halt einfach neu.
<noobody> lol... also hättest ja gleich nein sagen können
<noobody> ich start neu
<bekks> .oO( Nicht das ich das gesagt habe, nein... )Oo.
<user> servus leute! habe gestern ubuntu 10.10 installiert. nun habe ich das problem dass ich keine autovervollständigung in der konsole durch das drücken von tab habe
<user> hat jemand eine idee woran dies liegen könnte?
<Frickelpit> user: nopaste mal deine .bashrc
<ppq> user: tab completion nicht aktiviert
<noobody> so gut es läuft =)
<user> ist die im homeverzeichnis?
<Frickelpit> ja
<ppq> user: ja
<user> so eine datei existiert nicht in meinem home verzeichnis
<Frickelpit> user: strg+h gedrückt?
<user> ich muss vielleicht noch hinzufügen dass ich meine alte home partition einfach in die installation mit eingebunden habe
<user> ls -a habe ich in die konsole eingegeben
<user> die home partition stammte noch aus meiner mint linux installation
<Frickelpit> user: dann leg eine an: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309296/
<user> danke dir
<user> wenn ich jetzt einen neuen benutzer erstelle und meine dateien da rüber kopiere ist wieder alles ubuntu komform oder?
<user> weil dieser benutzeraccount ja noch von der anderen distrubution stammt
<user> sehe ich das richtig?
<ppq> wenn du einen neuen account anlegst, wird der auf grundlage von /etc/skel erstellt
<ppq> also.. sein/ihr home
<user> ok danke dir
<ppq> und da ist unter anderem eine .bashrc drin
<panis> frohe Weihnachten zusammen
<user> danke
<user> gleichfalls
<panis> dank
<panis> e
<panis> weiß jemand wann bzw. maverick meerkat im normalfall den gdm starten sollte?
<panis> wann bzw. wo
<panis> nachdem ich mein kubuntu-desktop incl. kdm wieder runtergenommen hab startet der Hund nämlich nicht mehr automatisch
<ppq> panis: lies dir mal /etc/init/gdm.conf durch, da steht "wann" es gestartet wird
<panis> diverse symbolic links auf /etc/init.d/gdm in /etc/rc2.d/ hab ich schon probiert
<panis> ah mom.
<ppq> panis: ah, dann probier mal lieber ein 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<panis> reconf hab ich schon
<russell1> bekks: also im bios steht bei available memory 3327 MB, bei physical memory 3328 memory und meine grafikkarte ist GeForc 9600 GT, woher weiß ich ob die shared memory benutzt?
<panis> start on (filesystem
<panis>           and started dbus
<panis>           and (drm-device-added card0 ... -> werd ich leider nich schlau drauß :(
<panis> das wilde is ja, das ich den gdm mit start gdm oder auch /etc/init.d/gdm ganz normal von der konsole starten kann
<ppq> panis: bedeutet: wenn die grafikkarte soweit ist, dbus läuft und das dateisystem eingehängt wurde, startet gdm
<ppq> panis: hast du vielleicht irgendwas fehlerhaftes in deiner /etc/fstab, das das ganze verzögert?
<panis> hmm..
<ppq> das war bei mir mal eine nicht mehr existierende ntfs-partition, die aber noch in der fstab stand
<panis> nix verändert alles beim alten: proc, root und swap
<panis> ich hatte auch schon S99gdm im rc2.d verlinkt - da sollte doch eigendlich schon alles andere durch sein *kopfkratz*
<ppq> panis: dann botte bitte mal bei deaktiviertem splashscreen. dazu im grub menü den eintrag ändern, quiet und splash wegnehmen
<ppq> *boote. eventuell gibts nützliche meldungen
<panis> k
<srtu> hi kann mir jemand verraten wie ich mir meine samba user anzeigen lassen kann?
<panis> bg
<Basher> Kajiko ?
<user> ich habe ein kleines soundproblem. habe meinen monitor über hdmi angeschlossen. und der sound hört sich ziemlich schlimm an. man hört andauernd ein klirren und quietschen.
<ppq> srtu: wenn du security = user in deiner smb.conf gesetzt hast, sind die samba-nutzer einfach deine nutzer
<Basher> darf ich bei dir mal was ausprobieren?
<user> weiß mir da jemand zu helfen?
<ppq> srtu: andernfalls kommt da wohl noch "guest" dazu
<ppq> user: geh mal in den alsamixer und guck, ob du da durch runterdrehen was bessern kannst
<ppq> ,alsamixer? user
<shetlandpony> user, Alsamixer ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer - Weitere Infos im query ...
<user> im alsamixer war alles gemutet. konnte da nur den sound anschalten
<srtu> danke ppq
<ppq> user: quatsch, da gibts auch regler. dreh die mal testweise auf die hälfte oder so runter. und guck, dass du das richtige gerät erwischt hast (option -D)
<meow> hallo und frohe weihnachten... bräuchte kurt hilfe zu nautilus-gksu... wie bringe ich ihm wieder bei ordentlich "als administrator öffnen" zu nutzen anstelle das er den totem startet?
<user> also habe über f6 hdmi nvidia  gewählt.  S/PDIF >S/PDIF 1 S/PDIF 2 S/PDIF 3 diese sind anwählbar aber sind auf null und mann kann die werte auch nicht erhöhen wie bei meiner normalen soundkarte
<ppq> meow: danke gleichfalls. aber erklär mal bitte genauer, was dein problem ist, das klingt gerade ziemlich konfus
<andre> wie kann ich den splashscreen + gdm ausschalten sodass ich nur noch den reinen text beim hochfahren habe?
<ppq> user: ah, okay.. dann weiß ich es auch nicht, sorry
<meow> ppq: ich habe nautilus offen, rechte maustaste auf einen ordner, wo ich den kontextbefehl "als administrator öffnen" nutzen will. Aber er startet nicht nautlius sondern den totem player
<ppq> andre: im grub menü den eintrag bearbeiten, quiet und splash rausnehmen, booten
<andre> wo finde ich das grub menu is bestimmt ne conf datei oder so oder?
<ppq> andre: nein, das ist das menü, in dem du zwischen recovery, memtest, ggf. windows und deinem ubuntu wählen kannst
<ppq> andre: das boot-menü halt
<andre> ja aber ich muss es doch irrgendwie bearbeiten bei mir zb erscheint das erst garnicht
<user> trotzdem danke
<ppq> meow: guck dir mal diese einstellungen bei dir an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_image?width=300&target=Nautilus-Actions%2Fnautilus-actions_sudo.png
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/32jprwb
<ppq> meow: und natürlich den artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nautilus-actions
<ppq> andre: dann halte mal shift gedrückt oder hau auf die ESC taste ein, wenn du den pc anmachst :)
<ppq> andre: also, nach dem "post screen", diese ganzen bios infos
<ppq> andre: achso, gdm willst du auch nicht, sondern reinen textmodus? dann kannst du im grub menü auch gleich den recovery modus nehmen und dich in eine root shell verfrachten lassen
<ppq> andre: oder, alternativ: 'text' als bootoption hinzufügen, anstelle von quiet und splash
<meow> ppq: das schaut vielversprechend aus. wie komme ich in dieses einstellungsfenster? ^^
<ppq> andre: dann wirst du an einem text login prompt landen und nicht in einer root-shell
<ppq> meow: keine ahnung, dürfte im artikel stehen bzw. daraus hervorgehen ;)
<ppq> meow: vermutlich ein menü-eintrag, nachdem du nautilus-actions installiert hast
<meow> habe was gefunden, über die kommandozeile. :) ich schau mal eben nach
<panis> *seufz* :)
<panis> mag mal jemand schauen ob, wie und in welchem runlevel der gdm nach init.d verlinkt ist?
<andre> ahh ok danke
<ppq> panis: hab zwar kdm, aber da ist er gar nicht mehr verlinkt, zumal (wie indirekt gesagt) sich upstart darum kümmert... --> /etc/init/gdm.conf
<panis> ok, danke - dann brauche ich in diese richtung schonmal nicht mehr suchen
<ppq> panis: ich glaube, änderungen in /etc/rc*.d/ haben auch gar keine wirkung mehr
<panis> den eindruck hae ich auch :)
<panis> ich les hier grad im syslog: Dec 24 14:47:26 aliana gdm-simple-slave[1826]: WARNING: GdmSettingsClient: unable to find schema for key: daemon/DefaultSession
<panis> wem? :)
<rumpe1> panis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/500377
<meow> ppq: habe einen neuen action eintrag gemacht. löst zwar nicht das problem, ist aber ne prima alternative ;) ich danke dir
<panis> stimmt, no seat-id found hab ich auch
<meow> oh, es geht noch leichter zu lösen 
<meow> einfach "öffnen mit" machen auf einen ordner, festlegen das ordner standardmässig mit ordner öffnen geöffnet werden sollen... fertig...
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, wünsche ein frohes weihnachtsfest. habe mal eine frage zu einer mmc karte die nicht öffnen geht. in gparted wird sie mir auch nicht angezeigt, ist da irgendwas an der partitionstabelle futsch? kann ich das irgendwie reparieren?
<WasserDragoon> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader das sagt lsusb
<WasserDragoon> das sagt dmesg: http://pastebin.com/mG5cbJcN
<DeannaT2> /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DeannaT2> hallo und frohe weihnachten
<ppq> WasserDragoon: drüben warst du schon richtig, da du kein ubuntu nutzt
<WasserDragoon> ppq: doch, sicher tu ich das aber hat ja nix mit ubuntu zu tun ;-)
<ppq> WasserDragoon: ah, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden :) anyway, fdisk -l?
<WasserDragoon> ich schreibe dennoch mal im ot weiter, sonst wird das unübersichtlich ;-)
<ppq> nein, schon gut
<WasserDragoon> http://pastebin.com/inJMLNkd
<ppq> hm, dmesg erkennt sie also aber fdisk nicht, komisch. und etwas wie /dev/sdb bzw. /dev/mmc* wird wohl auch nicht erstellt, oder? passiert das bei allen mmc-karten?
<c0dew1z> http://xkcd.com/838/ Frohe Weihnachten!!!
<WasserDragoon> ppq sorry hab mich vom fernsehen ablenken lassen :-D
<WasserDragoon> ppq, andere mmc karten habe ich nicht aber ich denke dass es an dieser einen karte liegt weil ich damit mal was rumprobiert hatte, ist aber schon 1-2 jahre her weiß also nicht genau was. evtl. irgendwelche formatierungsgeschichten
<WasserDragoon> also /dev/sdb existiert
<WasserDragoon> /dev/mmc* nicht
<ppq> kannst ja mal versuchen, mit /dev/sdb was anzustellen
<ppq> mal testen, ob fdisk das nimmt bspw
<WasserDragoon> ok, sprich als fat32 formatieren mit fdisk?
<ppq> fdisk kann kein dateisystem erstellen, nur partitionen und -tabellen
<WasserDragoon> ppq ok und was soll ich genau machen?
<hgh> exit
<ppq> WasserDragoon: ach, eigtl. kannst du auch gleich auf dem ganzen gerät ein dateisystem erstellen, ist bei ner mmc karte ja egal.. also 'mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb'
<WasserDragoon> ppq: /dev/sdb: No medium found
<ppq> joar, dann in den müll mit dem teil :)
<WasserDragoon> hmm mist
<Nicknam3> Hallo, muss ich den mplayer für ubuntu 10.10 noch mit VDPAU support compilen ?
<WasserDragoon> hab nämlich ein digitalen bilderrahmen den ich zu weihnachten verschenken will und nicht an ne speicherkarte gedacht
<WasserDragoon> das war jetzt meine letzte hoffnung
<Nicknam3> hab den mplayer über das ubuntu software center installed
<WasserDragoon> internen speicher scheint der nich zu haben, zumindest kann man ihn nich direkt an einen computer anschließen
<Nicknam3> die vids ruckeln allerdings extrem
<ppq> shawnti: hier kannst du mplayer mit multithreading support und vdpau installieren: https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/testing
<shawnti> demnach funzt die version aus dem center nicht, werds damit dann versuchen. thx a lot
<WasserDragoon> ppq: naja kann man nix machen, danke jedenfalls
<shawnti> laut nem tutorial müsste ich nur untern den options die videoausgabe auf vdpau stellen, schlug jedoch fehl ;)
<ppq> shawnti: kann sein, dass mittlerweile auch der normale mplayer vdpau kann, keine ahnung.. der treiber muss es übrigens auch beherrschen
<shawnti> hmm, ok
<shawnti> komisch ist wenn ich es über die shell starte: mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau /path/to/file funzt es prima
<ppq> :o
<ppq> welches gui nutzt du denn?
<ppq> kann smplayer wärmstens empfehlen, auch unter gnome
<shawnti> gehe mal davon aus, dass der treiber der nvidia karte das kann?
<shawnti> kollege verwies mich ins software center -> gnome-mplayer
<klaas> wie kann ich einfach den dts ton von ner video datei in ac3 umwandeln und am besten gleich mit in den mkv container packen?
<ppq> klaas: am einfachsten? mit ffmpeg
<klaas> hat das nen gui frontend?
<ppq> klaas: zumindest finde ich die manpage von ffmpeg wesentlich besser als die der alternative, mencoder
<klaas> joa ich weiß wie das geht, aber ich hätte gerne nen gui was das macht und am besten gleich mit mkv output und wichtig video passthrough nicht so wie handbrake
<shawnti> doom9.org
<ppq> keine ahnung. etwas so spezifisches würde ich auf jeden fall im terminal tun
<shawnti> komme leider nicht gerade auf den namen von der gui
<ppq> dass video nur kopiert wird kann man mit ffmpeg und mencoder so einstellen
<klaas> also ich bekomm das auch mit mencoder hin aberich wollte meinen eltern nen schönes gui geben ;)
<ppq> hm, es gibt da was namens winff..?
<shawnti> wenn ich mein prob hier solved hab, such ich es dir gern raus ;)
<shawnti> oder halt selber mal bei doom9.org stöbern
<ppq> shawnti: in smplayer kann man solche sachen relativ gut einstellen, kannst es ja damit mal versuchen..
<klaas> shawnti biste sicher das deine karte vdpau mitmacht speziell mit den treibern die du benutzt? :)
<shawnti> ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung
<shawnti> wie checke ich das ?
<shawnti> also die karte macht das zu 100%
<klaas> irgendwo in dem package gibts ne liste mit unterstützten karten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere
<shawnti> ist ne standard ubuntu 10.10 installation
<shawnti> habe allerdings nen treiber nachgeladen für den grafikschnickschnack
<klaas> 195 benutzt du dann glaub ich
<shawnti> nvidia x server settings sagt mir: v260.19.06
<klaas> hmm ich hab noch 10.4 ;)
<klaas> aber ist gut
<klaas> das ist ne aktuelle :)
<klaas> was haste für ne karte?
<shawnti> 9800gt
<shawnti> so smplayer installed
<klaas> joa die kann laut den supported cards vdpau
<shawnti> einfach nur auf "ausgabegerät: vdpau" stellen?
<klaas> jo
<shawnti> scheint nicht mehr zu ruckeln :)
<shawnti> aber eins versteh ich ned, gpulast: 3%?
<shawnti> sollte die nicht ein wenig mehr ausgelastet werden die gpu?
<klaas> nimmt er viel cpu? :)
<shawnti> habs mit watch -n 1 nvidia-smi -a checked
<shawnti> wo sehe ich das ?
<klaas> top inner console z.B.
<shawnti> nee, ~20% beide cores
<klaas> dann passts so
<klaas> :)
<shawnti> prima, vielen dank euch beiden
<shawnti> noch ne frage. Hab probleme mit dem sound meiner tvkarte
<shawnti> hab das problem auch gelöst, aber kann mir nicht erklären wieso ich vorher das hier eintippern muss in der console
<shawnti> sec
<shawnti> hmpf, nu kommt wieder kein ton
<shawnti> hab auf jedenfall mit dem command "sox -r 32000 -t alsa hw:1,0 -t alsa hw:0,0 & tvtime --device=/dev/video0 && killall sox" gestern rumgespielt
<shawnti> dann ging es auf einmal
<rej_> Frohe Weihnachten allerseits
<shawnti> danke, dir auch
<rej_> Als normaler user kann ich keine Programme nutzen, die gtk-sharp benötigen, mit sudo geht das aber. Weiß jemand wie ich den Assembly Path für den Nutzer hinterlege?
<shawnti> brb, reboot
<rej_> Ich weiß auch leider nicht, wieso root andere Assemblies nutzt als die normalen user?
<shawnti> re
<shawnti> hab mich noch mal mit der tvkarte beschäftigt
<shawnti> also sound bekomme ich nur, wenn ich es so starte: tvtime & sox -c 2 -t alsa hw:1,0 -t alsa default
<shawnti> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass der sound direkt läuft wenn ich die anwendung starte?
<ppq> hw:1,0 bedeutet, dass die zweite soundkarte genommen wird, oder?
<shawnti> jo
<shawnti> fängt bei 0 an
<ppq> man kann in der /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf die reihenfolge der erkennung festlegen, falls dir das hilft
<shawnti> bekomme auch nen fehler in der console: xer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<ppq> so sieht's bei mir aus (sorry für den direkten paste):
<ppq> options snd-emu10k1 index=0
<ppq> options snd-hda-intel index=1
<ppq> da muss man natürlich wissen, wie das zur karte gehörige modul heißt: lsmod | grep snd
<shawnti> das komische ist, in der gui hab ich 2 interfaces: 1. halt internes audio von meiner soundkarte(hier kann ich auch profil output einstellen und 2. cx23880 (läuft allerdings nur auf input)
<shawnti> vermute da klemmt es irgendwo
<shawnti> 2. ist der chip der tvkarte
<ppq> achso
<shawnti> laut dem wiki soll die karte aber out of the box laufen
<shawnti> ist ne hauppauge hvr 1300
<shawnti> so hab ich dann den sound anbekommen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/soundproblem-tvtime-wintv-hvr-1300/?highlight=hvr#post-2193445
<shetlandpony> shawnti's url: http://tinyurl.com/3abayb9 | Soundproblem TVTime WinTV HVR 1300 › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<fornext> *hüstel* ich habe wohl den Admin-User aus der Admin-Gruppe entfernt. Kann man das schnell wieder bereinigen? Sonst würde ich gerade nochmal neu installieren, weil ein frisches System war.
<shawnti> dieses "ALSA plug-in[sox]" unter anwedungen im soundmanger, sehe ich auch nur wenn ich die anwendung über die command line starte
<ppq> fornext: 'sudo adduser hierderusername adm'
<shawnti> ppq, was nach dem lsmod?
<ppq> fornext: äh, gruppe heißt admin
<ppq> shawnti: das was ich meinte würde bei dir nichts bringen, denke ich. 
<fornext> ppq, nur das sudo halt nicht mehr geht. Boote aber gerade die LiveCD.
<ppq> fornext: recovery modus geht auch sonst
<shawnti> hmm, sehe gerade, dass da noch nen alter eintrag ist von der vorherigen tv.karte
<shawnti> könnte das evtl probs bereiten?
<ppq> wo jetzt?
<fornext> ppq, von der liveCD?
<shawnti> alsa-base.conf
<shawnti> "options bt87x index=-2"
<ppq> fornext: der recoverymodus der installation aufm rechner. mit dem kommst du in eine rootshell und kannst o.g. befehl ohne sudo ausführen
<shawnti> die karte ist nicht mehr im system
<ppq> shawnti: -2? huch?
<ppq> was bewirkt das?
<shawnti> glaube ich paste mal das komplete file :)
<fornext> ppq, ok, danke.
<shawnti> pastebin oder wohin?
<ppq> jo
<shawnti> sec plz
<shawnti> http://pastebin.com/tLghb1U3
<ppq> achso, ja das ist einer der standardeinträge
<bullgard> '$ streamripper http://avw.mdr/de/livestreams/mdr_klassik_live_128.m3u; error: -65 [SR_ERROR_CANT_PARSE_M3U]'. Warum kann streamripper .m3u nicht dekodieren?
<shawnti> wenn es dann mal rent, muss ich auch auf "mono" stellen, da ansonsten im x sekunden takt nen rauschen kommt und nach x sekunden durchgehend ein rauschen...
<ppq> :O
<shawnti> ;X
<shawnti> ppq: kann ich ihm nicht irgendwie sagen, dass er den audiochip von der tvkarte zur ausgabe nutzen soll?
<ppq> shawnti: du verwendest pulseaudio oder?
<ppq> ,pulseaudio? shawnti, vielleicht ist da ja was hilfreiches drin
<shetlandpony> shawnti, vielleicht ist da ja was hilfreiches drin, pulseaudio ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<shawnti> pulseaudio?
<shawnti> keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt was ich da nutze
<shawnti> wie sehe ich das ?
<shawnti> http://pastebin.com/ZCQexxkJ
<shawnti> wenn dir das weiter hilft
<ppq> joa hast halt nur die eine onboard soundkarte von realtek
<shawnti> richtig
<ppq> wenn du ein standard ubuntu hast und pulseaudio nicht deinstalliert hast, hast du es
<shawnti> jo ist standard 10.10
<ppq> kannst mal gucken ob eins der hilfprogramme dir hilft, pavucontrol bspw
<ppq> so bin jetzt afk
<kempo> hallo
<shawnti> hi
<kempo> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit guten 32gb ssd platten?
<bullgard> kempo: Woran mißt Du die Güte von SSDs?
<shawnti> datendurchsatz ? ausfallzeiten?
<kempo> bullgard: soll schnell und sicher sein 
<kempo> also großen datendurchsatz bei geringer fehlerquote
<bullgard> kempo: Meines Erachtens düften Privatpersonen noch kaum zuverlässige Daten über die Fehlerquoten ihrer SSDs gesammelt haben.
<ring1> angeblich halten die intel ssds am längsten
<kempo> ring1: ja lese ich hier hier auch gerade im web
<kempo> aber sehr krass: eine 32gb inten x25-e kostet 340 euro ca
<kempo> Oo
<ring1> die x25-m serie sollte wohl reichen, ist auch bedeutend billiger
<kempo> worin liegt denn der unterschied?
<bullgard> ring1: Ist das nicht eine urban legend? Wenn Intel viel besser sein will als die Konkurrenz, dann müßten sie meines Erachtens kostspielige Qualitätssicherungsmaßnahmen treffen, die die Preis leicht mehr als verdoppeln. Und dann sind wir leicht in der Profi-Liga.
<ring1> die e serie hat slc und die m serie mlc chips
<ring1> bullgard, ich sagte ja auch angeblich. dauert wohl auch noch, bis irgendwer verlässliche daten hat. aber das, was man derzeit lesen kann, sagt meist, dass die intels am längsten halten
<kempo> lvm + verschlüsselung beim release 10.10 funktioniert nur mit der alternate, oder?
<ring1> bis 10.04 war das auf jeden fall so
<kempo> dann wirds sicherlich immer noch so sein 
<ring1> gut möglich
<kempo> core i7 brauch für 64bit das AMD64 image, right?
<Frickelpit> ja
<kempo> hm. installiert die alternate denn gleich die desktop packages oder muss ich das dann per hand machen?
<kempo> weil ich gerne die verschlüsselung installieren würde und weiss niht ob die desktop edition bei der installation die möglichkeit bietet ...
<Frickelpit> warum sollte die alternate das nicht machen?
<Frickelpit> alternate != minimal
<kempo> ah ok 
<kempo> naja die alternate klingt sehr alternativ
<kempo> lol.
<kempo> und da die ja für pcs ausgelegt ist mit wenig speicher, etc, bin ich davon ausgegangen das dort evtl der gui nicht installiert wird
<kempo> bzw window manager + X
<kempo> aber egal auch wenn nicht krieg ich das wohl hin. die verschlüsselung ist mir halt wichitg
<KojiroAK> Kann es sein, dass SoundKonverter bzw. sein mp3 backend ein Problem mit Japanischen Zeichen hat?
<KojiroAK> Korrektur es hat ein Problem mit *.ogg Dateien, Vorbistools ist allerdings installiert.
<KojiroAK> SoundConverter hat kein Problem mit oggs.
<opelig> hohoho frohe weihnachten
<rumpe1> opelig, arbeite die relevanz für ubuntu aus deiner aussage heraus ^^
<opelig> ich wollt nur nett begrüssen @rumpel
<rumpe1> und ich wollte nur blöd anmachen ^^
<opelig> aber wenn du nach relevanz fragst: ich bastel grad an nem debian server mit samba rum
<opelig> das cd-rom lw kann ich schonmla mounten aber wie bekomm ich die partitionen dazu
<opelig> bin schon am verzweifeln
<rumpe1> hm? ... verstehs grad nicht
<rumpe1> du hast gemountet, weißt aber nicht, welche partition?
<sash_> wobei debian-support im ubuntu-channel auch recht fehl am platz ist
<opelig> also ich hab nen debian server gebastelt, in dem liegen mehrere partitionen mit ntfs und diese sind auch gemounted, aber ich bekomm sie nich freigegeben
<opelig> ich sitz an nem ubuntu rechner
<rumpe1> aber es geht um debian, oder?
<opelig> und selbst hier seh ich die freigaben aber beim versuch zu öffnen fragt er mehrmals nach name und pw aber machts nich auf
<sash_> toll. ich hab ne livecd-iso auf meinem fedora-rechner
<opelig> es geht um samba
<sash_> ,samba? opelig 
<shetlandpony> opelig, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sash_> sollte exakt so unter debian funktionieren
<opelig> hey danke noch ne seite mehr die nicht mein problem löst, ich seh die erstellte freigabe ja aber ich kann sie nicht öffnen, "einhängen nicht möglich"
<sash_> opelig: /var/log/samba (oder so), fehlermeldugnen lesen und googlen
<sash_> auf dem server natuerlich die logs lesen
<sash_> kann auch an ntfs liegen. als root gemountet und user duerfen nicht drauf zugreifen, oder so
<sash_> weiss ich aber nicht. wieso ueberhaupt ntfs?
<rumpe1> wieso überhaupt samba? ^^
<sash_> weil offensichtlich, wie man in debian.de lesen kann, auch win-clients drauf zugreifen muessen
<sash_> crossposting ftw, wie immer
<opelig> nich wie immer, bin nur grad voll am verzweifeln und da bei debian tote hose
<rumpe1> sash_, gibt doch noch winscp und so kram... aber ot
<opelig> und leider muss ich windows neben linux betreiben da ich derzeit ne ausbildung zum anwendungsentwickler mache und wir in windows programmieren
<opelig> um ehrlich zu sein hab ich noch keinen genauen plan wie sowas läuft in einem reinen linux netz, da unsere schule leider nur windows verwendet und lehrt
<opelig> aber deren file server is nen samba auf opensuse basis
<sash_> opelig: das "wie immer" war auf die problematik des crosspostings bezogen
<opelig> sash ich poste ungerne cross, wenn aber im debian keine hilfe kommt versuch ich natürlich diese woanders zu finden, 
<sash_> opelig: und wie eben schon gesagt: lies die logs. tail -f /var/log/samba/* waehrend eines zugriffversuchs wird dich wahrscheinlich weiter bringen
<sash_> und debian ist hier, wie gesagt, nicht thema. es gibt btw auch englische channel. ausserdem ist weihnachten... da sitzt eh kaum einer vorm rechner
<rumpe1> genau!
<sash_> und ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. schoenen abend noch :-)
<opelig> kann ich im samba das wins einfach deaktivieren? also auskommentieren?
<kerstin> Hallo Leute, ist hier wer?
<rumpe1> kerstin, wen der 199 user meinste genau?
<kerstin> cool, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass hier gerade jemand online ist.
<Farmer_> klar, die haben doch alle neue Hardware geschenkt bekommen und sind grade alle am Treiberkompilieren :)
<kerstin> ich zeig nur gerade ner freundin mein ubuntu system und wie das so alles funktioniert und läuft. wir haben schon ein wenig sekt getrunken. frohe weihnacht - falls das von interesse ist!
<Farmer_> frohe Weihnachten! :)
<rumpe1> klingt nach einer tierischen party ^^  ... 
<kerstin> naja, wir stehn nicht so wirklich auf weihnachten.  - mein akku ist allerdings gleich alle
<kerstin> karin, meine freundin, findet das hier auch alles ganz cool. das einzige, was ihr fehlt ist photoshop. die alternativen sind leider auch nicht so wirklich das wahre, wenn man proffesionelle bildbearbeitung betreiben will.
<kerstin> :-(
<kerstin> so, wir wolln euch aber auch nicht beim kommpillieren stören... viel spass noch!!
<Fusskrank> nabend
<dAnjou> Fusskrank: dabei können wir nich helfen
<Fusskrank> ot, ich verstehe  :P
<ToastigesEtwas> Guten Abend
<ToastigesEtwas> Ich besitze seit heute ein Lenovo S10-3, leider habe ich das WLAN wie viele andere bereits, auch nicht ans laufen bekommen
<ToastigesEtwas> Ich habe es mehrmals über Geschichten wie sudo rfkill unblock all und sudo modprobe ath9k versucht, leider hat dies bis jetzt nicht gebracht
<uuser_> hi
<ppq> huhu uuser_
<uuser_> ich habe gerade ubuntu 10.10 auf meinem HP 625 installiert und versuche seitdem die Unterstützung für das Multitouch touchpad wieder zu aktivieren. Ich habe bereits einige anleitung die auf hal basieren gefunden, allerdings auch gelesen dass hal bereits durch udev ersetzt wurde, was zumindest meine probleme mit den anleitungen erklären würde
<uuser_> hat jemand bereits erfahrungen mit multitouchpads auf 10.10 (oder AFAIK auch 10.04) ?
<uuser_> links helfen natürlich mindestens genauso gut :)
<ppq> da kann ich nur aufs ubuntusers.de wiki hinweisen
<uuser_> ppq: war natürlich meine erste anlaufstelle ... welche seite meinst du?
<uuser_> auf der Touchpad seite konnte ich leider wenig zu multitouch finden
<ppq> schade, genau die meinte ich :(
<uuser_> ehm ... es steht allerdings auch da, dass die wiki page veraltet ist
<uuser_> ich schau mich dann mal nach einer englischsprachigen wiki page um
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-25
<dreamon> Frohe Weihnachten. 
<dreamon> Kennt sich jemand mit Dell PCs aus. Mein Ubuntu Usb-Stick bootet nicht mehr. Weiß nicht warum. Das Bios macht mich fertig
<LupusE> hi
<Keba> morgen und frohe weihnachten :)
<Keba> "Ubuntu läuft mit der Kerneloption nomodeset." bedeutet, dass ich den kernel neu kompilieren muss, oder?
<lupo49> ne
<LupusE> oder die kerneloption setzen, wenn moeglich (man grub).
<jokrebel> Frohe Weihnacht ;-)
<lupo49> evt. steht nomodeset als default option in /etc/default/grub
<Keba> lupo49: ach stimmt, da gabs einstellungen :)
<Keba> lupo49: k, ich guck mal
<LupusE> ,booten? Keba 
<shetlandpony> Keba, Booten ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LupusE> interessanter artikel, wenn auch etwas undurchsichtig.
<PBeck> hi
<PBeck> Frohe Weihnachten
<Keba> ich hab hier nen lenovo g550 mit lucid, restricted wireless modules sind installiert und kerneloption nomodeset ist gesetzt. wlan funktioniert aber nicht, wie kann ich das hinkriegen?
<LupusE> kann der weihnachtsmann nun eigendlich mehr notebooks mitnehmen und verschenken? die sind ja nun kleiner als damals.
<PBeck> wenn der weihnachtsmann jemals geschenke verteilt hat, wäre er jetzt Tod!
<LupusE> Keba: du hast sicher shcon im dmesg nachgeschaut, was der da versucht. dann gibt die iwconfig eine übersicht der optionen, und wenn da gruene wiese ist, dann kann nm auch mit einem logging unter /var/log/ dienen, in dem beschrieben steht an welcher stelle er nicht weiter kommt
<PBeck> http://www.weihnachtsideen24.de/weihnachtsmann-echt.html
<Frickelpit> diskussionen über den weihnachtsmann bitte im offtopic
<PBeck> :>
<Keba> LupusE: ja, hab ich. dmesg hilft mir nicht, iwconfig findet ein wlan0, unter ifconfig findet sich das nicht, unter /var/log finde ich keine datei, die interessant sein könnte, welche meinst du?
<LupusE> diese aussage hat genauso viel gehalt, wie dei erste.
<LupusE> ich rate nicht rum, wenn du siehst was auf dem bildschirm steht.
<LupusE> wenn ich die dateinamen von NM wuesste wuerde ich sie schreiben. da ich es aber nicht nutze ... k.a.
<LupusE> s schon ein paar tage her, dass ich ein nm debuggen durfte.
<LupusE> und 'wconfig sieht etwas' ... hilft ganauso wie 'mortor springt nicht an, laeuft schlecht und geht dann nicht wieder aus'.
<LupusE> +i
<Keba> sec, ich paste das mal
<Keba> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309567/ iwconfig, ifconfig, ls /var/log/
<Keba> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309569 dmesg
<LupusE> okay, alles in ordnung. viel glueck.
<Keba> sag doch, dass da nichts auffälliges ist
<Keba> weiss hier jmd. wo ich die logs vom wlan finde?
<LupusE> ich sagte 'ich bin raus, das ist mir alles zu zaehfluessig'. in den letzten zeilen dialog ist nur 'geht nicht' zu lesen. du hast wlan0 ... also ist fuer mich die sache durch. keine fehlerbeschreibung, kein support.
<sash_> Keba: logs: tail -f /var/log/messages
<jokrebel> cu
<rooty_> hallo. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diesen Treiber installiere? http://tsd.dlink.com.tw/ModelDocuView.asp?SourceType=download&ModelSno=JPNMKJ&DocuSno=JKJPJKEL
<shetlandpony> rooty_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3ycoet4 | D-Link TechSupport (Download)
<rooty_> ein make bricht relativ früh ab, aber ich erkenne nicht was der Fehler ist.
<Frickelpit> rooty_: such mal in deiner paketverwaltung nach madwifi
<Frickelpit> ich denke nicht, dass du unbedingt den treiber kompilieren musst
<rooty_> hostapd hat einen MadWifi driver.
<rooty_> ich versuch es mal
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/MadWifi
<rooty_> Frickelpit, thx
<rooty_> es befindet sich kein Paket: linux-restricted-modules in den Quellen.
<LupusE> packages.ubuntu.com/linux-restricted-modules <- da steht dann meistens in eckigen klammern in welchen quellen du es findest, die du im frontend deiner wahl freischalten solltest.
<Keba> wenn ich unter lucid einen proparitären wlan-treiber aktiviere und den laptop neustarte, wird der treiber nicht geladen. "aktiviert, aber nicht in benutzung" -- wie kann ich den treiber dann benutzen?
<Frickelpit> lade das modul
<Keba> Frickelpit: verrätst du mir wie?
<Frickelpit> nö *scnr*
<Frickelpit> Keba: du könntest es beim start automatisch laden lassen, in dem du das modul in die modprobe.conf packst. den weg musst du aber selber finden, sitze gerade an keinem ubuntu
<LupusE> .oO( modulnamen in /etc/modules eintragen? )
<Frickelpit> oder so, wie gesagt sitz gerade nicht am ubuntu
<Keba> LupusE: kk :)
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> hab ne festplatte aus dem anderen rechner hier bei mir zusaetzlich eingebaut um auf die daten zuzugreifen, es ist platte mit win7 drauf. kann die platte nicht mounten, ubuntu laufwerksverwaltung sagt es waehre eine linux 0x83 partitionstyp, wobei es windows sein sollte ^^
<LupusE> wenn die platte sdb ist 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<kempo> LupusE: der sagt mir es währen alles linux filesysteme
<kempo> das kann aber nich sein Oo
<LupusE> kannst du es als solches mounten? bist du dir sicher die richtige platte gewählt zu haben?
<kempo> LupusE: ja besser ich mounte das jetzt mal ^^
<kempo> sec
<LupusE> ACHTUNG! alle aktionen mit -o ro durchfuehren, NICHTS schreiben lassen!
<kempo> ja
<kempo> er sagt: cannot find ext3
<kempo> und das selbe fuer ext4
<LupusE> und fuer ntfs-3g?
<kempo> doesnt seem to have a valid NTFS
<LupusE> ggf hast du unter win7 enc oder compress features oder so benutzt?
<LupusE> das wuerde aber den ubuntu support bei weitem uebersteigen.
<kempo> LupusE: ich boote jetzt einfahc mal von der platte, mal schauen was passiert
<RedNose> was meint ihr? wie sicher ist ein upgrade 10.04 auf 10.10 per internet .... hab KEINE möglichkeit meine nutzdaten extern zu sichern?
<Frickelpit> RedNose: ohne backups ist jedes upgrade unsicher
<RedNose> hmm 40GB auf DVDs zu ziehen find ich etwas hart
<Frickelpit> externe festplatten gibts schon recht günstig
<Frickelpit> bringt dir heute zwar weniger aber wäre evtl. eine überlegung wert
<LupusE> partition erstellen, dort das neue system installierne und das profil rueberkopieren.
<RedNose> ich muss wohl irgentwann dies jahr nicht artig gewesen sein
<LupusE> ein insinniges backupkonzept hat wenig mit artig sein zu tun.
<RedNose> mein system hängt komplett in einer partition
<LupusE> err, unsinniges
<RedNose> ich meine wegen keine externe platte unterm baum
<LupusE> ein unsinniges partitionierungskonzept auch.
<Frickelpit> RedNose: so oder so spielst du mit der gefahr eines datenverlustes, wenn du ohne sicherung am system fummelst
<LupusE> neue platte, von vorne anfangewn. dann die alte platte einhaengen und die verzeichnisse sinnig auf die neuen partitionen installieren. alles andere hat kein gehalt.
<Frickelpit> und ein ordentliches konzept für datensicherung überlegen
<Minze> tag zusammen, ich versuche gerade hamachi zu installieren, und halte mich dabei an diesen artikel hier : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hamachi
<Minze> jedoch sind einige packete nicht in den reps von 10.10
<Minze> glaub es ist das packet "tunctl"
<dAnjou> Minze: du lesen kannst?
<dAnjou> tunctl (bis Intrepid Ibex)
<dAnjou> uml-utilities (ab Jaunty Jackalope
<Minze> das hat ich schon ins auge gefasst, dachte aber es würde bedeuten das es bis intrepid ibex im repo war :)
<richyw> hey ich benutze ubuntu 10.10 64 bit und habe googleearth nach dieser anleitung installiert http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/install-google-earth-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/ und auch bis zum schluss gelesen! zusätzlich habe ich auch ia32-libs installiert, aber wenn ich googleearth starte passiert gar nichts kein jemand helfen??
<shetlandpony> richyw's url: http://tinyurl.com/3yrsd78 | Install Google Earth in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat | Liberian Geek
<ppq> richyw: halt dich lieber hier dran http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth
<richyw> da ist doch nur die reihenfolge der unterschied oder sehe ich das falsch?
<ppq> kriegst du fehlermeldungen, wenn du es im terminal startest?
<richyw> /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<richyw> ich versuchs nochmal mit der anderen reihenfolge
<ppq> richyw: ne, schon gut, das wird nichts ändern. was für eine grafikkarte hast du denn?
<richyw> eine nvidia welche genau weiß ich jetzt nicht, weiß nur das ich da auch ein wenig probleme mit dem treiber habe
<ppq> richyw: dann ist das vermutlich die ursache. ein 'lspci | grep -i vga' sagt dir, welche du hast
<Fuchs> vermutung: die nvidia Treiber wurden auf einem x86_64 System ohne 32-bit Kompatibilitaetsbibliotheken installiert, 
<Fuchs> ergo haben 32 Bit Programme, wie Google Earth, keine libGL.so.* 
<Protector1981> hey Leute :) wieso bei btrfs in gparted nicht angezeigt wo /home gemountet ist: http://h-1.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-1w6e0.png obwohls in der fstab so drin steht: http://h-1.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-2xnyn.png
<richyw> habe eine nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<ppq> richyw: hast du den binären nvidia-treiber? wenn ja: wie hast du ihn installiert?
<shawnti> moin
<richyw> bei ubuntu users steht das man bei 64bit betriebssystem ia32-libs installiert werden soll habe ich auch gemacht
<richyw> also nach jedem update vom treiber habe ich probleme mit der karte dann installiere ich alles manuell über nvidia update, danach funktionierts wieder
<Fuchs> sehr gute Idee, wirklich
<Fuchs> genau da hast Du Deine Probleme naemlich her. 
<ppq> richyw: ja, das ist schonmal schlecht.. :D
<shawnti> versuche hier gerade nen nfs einzurichten. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS 
<richyw> das kam nachdem ich mal den treiber auf der seite von nvidia geladen hatte, weil ich vorher schon ein wenig probleme hatte
<richyw> kann man das ändern?
<shawnti> da steht, wenn ich es über Nautilus mache, soll ich das protokol auf NFS stellen, wüsste aber nicht wo
<Fuchs> richyw: deinstallier bitte den manuell installierten Treiber und installiere den sauber ueber die Paketquellen
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? richyw 
<shetlandpony> richyw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> zu manuellen Installationen: kein Support. 
<ppq> richyw: so wirst du das zeug wieder los: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/df8wnh | Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<richyw> ok werd mein bestes geben
<shawnti> ach ppq wieder online, gehörst auch zum inventar hier ? ;)
<richyw> danke schonmal, aber ich hatte das schonmal versucht und es hatte nicht geklappt, werde es trotzdem nochmal installieren
<ppq> shawnti: seit längerem, joa ;)
<shawnti> wegen dem nfs, kann ich nun trotzdem den weg über die console wählen ? möchte die zugriffe nämlich restriktieren, so dass nicht jeder drauf zugreifen kann sondern nur aus dem lan eine box
<lothar> hallo kann mir jemand bitte helfen
<shawnti> hab den ordner mit der rechten maustaste im nautilus freigegeben
<shawnti> frag einfach lothar
<shawnti> und frohe weihnachten
<brot> ,fragen? lothar
<shetlandpony> lothar: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist). [frag]
<ppq> shawnti: afaik ist das für alle zugänglich wenn du es grafisch machst
<lothar> versuche spiele zu spielen und nix geht 
<ppq> (zumindest auf diese art)
<Frickelpit> ,fn? lothar
<shetlandpony> lothar: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<shawnti> auch wenn ich die etc/eports bearbeite?
<shawnti> laut dem tutorial von weiter oben, steht da auch dass ich es auf NFS stellen kann, diese option gibt es allerdings nicht
<shawnti> kannst du deine frage ein wenig präzisieren lothar?
<lothar> zum beispiel hab ich das sauerbratenspiel instaliert und wenn ich es aufrufen will kommt nix
<shawnti> du willst spielen, ok. aber was?
<lothar> zb sauerbraten
<Frickelpit> lothar: starte es aus dem terminal, dann kommt was
<shawnti> ist das nen linux natives game ?
<shawnti> oder gehts über wine?
<Frickelpit> gibts auch für linux
<brot> das is nativ
<lothar> nein ist ein linux  natives spiel
<lothar> und 3 d spiele funktionieren auch nicht
<richyw> ppq: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run --uninstall    funktioniert nicht kann aber nvidia-uninstall eingeben ist es das selbe?
<brot> lothar: grafikkarte? und, welchen treiber nutzt du?
<shawnti> ppq: und wenn ich die etc/exports bearbeite ? oder hängt dass dann nicht mit der grafischen freigabe zusammen ?
<ppq> richyw: wird wohl das gewünschte bewirken, ja
<shawnti> ppq: btw, ist nen fakt, dass ich "immer" dein sound umleiten muss mit der tvkarte. habs aber nu hinbekommen :) danke noch mal
<shawnti> den...
<lothar> mom schaue mal nach brot 
<ppq> shawnti: weiß ich nicht. aber es wäre merkwürdig, wenn manuelle freigaben in der /ect/exports den grafisch erstellten in die quere kommen
<shawnti> hmpf
<richyw> ppq: habe eben deinstalliert, würde jetzt neustart machen und dann über System -> Systemverwaltung -> Hardware-Treiber den treiber nochmal installieren,
<richyw> oder soll ich das lieber über die paketverwaltung installieren?
<lothar> hmmmm wo kann ich das sehen was für eine grafikkarte ich habe 
<shawnti> ich würds über den paketmanager machen @richyw
<ppq> richyw: kannst es auch über das menü amchen, ist egal. hauptsache ist, dass du den neusten nimmst (260). im terminal wäre es ein simples 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<ppq> lothar: 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<ppq> lothar: das im terminal eingeben.
<shawnti> aus interesse für was steht das -i ?
<ppq> shawnti: case sensitivity ist dann aus
<richyw> ok dann mach ichs übers terminal, aber nach nem update muss ich das dann wieder manuell installieren oder ists dann so wie bei der neuinstallation von ubuntu?
<shawnti> k
<shawnti> da musste nichts mehr installen
<lothar> ok danke ich schau mal 
<shawnti> bzw compileren
<ppq> richyw: nein, dann sollte alles von allein gehen
<richyw> ppq: perfekt danke, werde es jetzt installieren
<shawnti> zu viel, zu weit , zu hoch
<shawnti> wer lesen kann... "Ab Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron können mittels GNOME/Nautilus nur noch Samba-Freigaben eingerichtet werden. Für NFS-Freigaben steht weiterhin die Konsole oder ein Terminal zur Verfügung (s.u.). "
<ppq> :D
<ppq> glühstrumpf
<shawnti> ach sach nix, schäm mich gerade in grund und boden
<Frickelpit> ppq: er weiß, dass er noch nvidia-xconfig laufen lassen muss?
<Protector1981> -.-
<ppq> Frickelpit: im idealfall muss er das nichtmal. wenn doch, wird er schon wiederkommen.. glaube zumindest nicht, dass er den wiki artikel gelesen hat, den man ihm vorhin gab
<shawnti> wenn er das denn kann, und sich nicht den xserver abgeschossen hat ;)
<shawnti> gabs hier nicht auch nen spam chan?
<shawnti> #ubuntu.de-spam?
<Guschtel> shawnti: ubuntu-de-offtopic
<richyw> ppq: hab es eben versucht, der sagt mir das schon die neuste version installiert ist
<shawnti> scho drin, thx anyway
<shawnti> :)
<richyw> werd nochmal neustarten
<ppq> richyw: moment
<ppq> richyw: rekonfiguriere das paket bitte nochmal: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx'. dabei sollte das kernel modul gebaut werden. danach zur sicherheit noch 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' ausführen, falls der treiber nicht geladen wird (danke Frickelpit für den hinweis ;)
<ppq> richyw: nvidia-current meinte ich natürlich, statt nvidia-glx.
<ppq> na toll :)
<shawnti> kann mir jmd. nen nettes schickes und vorallem kleines tool empfehlen um ein und ausgehende verbindungen zu sehen ?
<shawnti> wireshark etc. wäre dann doch zu überdimensioniert
<ppq> netstat, iftop...
<shawnti> ich wusste es das netstat kommt
<shawnti> ;D
<shawnti> wollte mich gerade noch berichtigen 
<shawnti> mit gui wenns geht
<Guschtel> -tulpen
<Guschtel> ah 
<shawnti> iftop auch nen shell command?
<shawnti> hmm jo
<brot> ntop
<shawnti> schon eher was ich suche, allerdings stand alone wäre schöner
<shawnti> also ohne browser
<shawnti> will aber halt nicht den traffic sehen der verursacht wird, sondern die connections like netstat
<shawnti> !search netstat gui
<shawnti> !google netstat gui
<Keba> Results for netstat gui on Google:
<Keba> --
<hudo> wie kann ich programme die unter root mit wine installiert wurden wieder entfernen
<shawnti> über wine ?
<shawnti> deinstall
<shawnti> "deinstalliere wine app..."
<chris_osx> hallo zusammen
<shawnti> hi
<chris_osx> ich habe gehört, ubuntu soll demnächst ohne x-server ausgeliefert werden. stimmt das?
<ppq> ,ot? chris_osx
<shetlandpony> chris_osx: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ppq> hudo: generell sollte man wine nie als root ausführen.
<chris_osx> ui, das ist schon off topic?
<ppq> chris_osx: naja, es ist kein support und passt daher nicht allzu gut hierher :)
<chris_osx> :-)
<Frickelpit> chris_osx: jain
<Frickelpit> ubuntu wird umgestellt auf wayland
<hudo> ppq, hast recht, hatte ein iso-image gemounted mit GMount und die setup datei konnte nur mit root gestartet werden
<Frickelpit> in ein paar jahren
<chris_osx> Frickelpit: also ich mach es sehr kurz, weil ich keiner bin der sich net an regeln hält. Wie soll das ohne X funktionieren?
<ppq> hudo: 'gksu wine uninstaller' ruft dir das fenster auf, mit dem du wine-programme, die als root ausgeführt wurden, entfernen kannst. aber mach das bitte nicht wieder
<hudo> ppq, aber wie bekomme ich die applikation jetzt wieder weg ?
<ppq> s/ausgeführt/installiert/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: hudo: 'gksu wine uninstaller' ruft dir das fenster auf, mit dem du wine-programme, die als root installiert wurden, entfernen kannst. aber mach das bitte nicht wieder
<Frickelpit> chris_osx: google mal nach wayland und lies dir die doku durch, es wird gehen ;)
<chris_osx> ok ich schau mir mal wayland auf wikipedia an
<chris_osx> hehe
<chris_osx> danke
<Frickelpit> und es wird auch weiterhin ein x-server da sein
<lothar> wie instaliere ich einen atitreiber für grafigkarte
<hudo> ppq, ja danke, das wars mit gksu
<Frickelpit> lothar: über deine paketverwaltung
<Frickelpit> ,ati? lothar
<shetlandpony> lothar, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<lothar> ist das egal welche??
<Frickelpit> egal ist 88
<lothar> ok ok
<lothar> sorry
<hudo> wie installiere ich das programm dann, wenn alles Dateien des iso's root gehoeren ?
<ppq> hudo: terminal öffnen, ins verzeichnis gehen wo die cd gemountet ist, 'wine Setup.exe' ausführen.
<shawnti> Wie kann ich diese nervende Benachrichtigung "der mausakku ist fast leer" unterbinden ?
<shawnti> hab schon selber unter energiemanagement geschaut, aber finde da nix
<Frickelpit> shawnti: leg 'ne neue batterie ein
<shawnti> haha...
<shawnti> die sind voll
<shawnti> zeigt mir durchgehend nen stand von 14% an
<shawnti> will den crap nur ausschalten
<Frickelpit> shawnti: und es kommt die meldung im notify-osd?
<shawnti> was auch immer das "notify-osd" sein soll, auf jeden fall hab ich oben rechts ne maus, wenn ich da drauf gehe mit dem mauscursor steht da 14%
<shawnti> laut info ist es die "benachrichtungs-anzeige"
<shawnti> zwischendurch popt oben rechts ebenfalls ein fenster auf "blabla der batteriestand ist gering" oder sonst was in der art
<Frickelpit> das ist dein notify-osd, das ding was oben rechts aufpoppt
<richyyww> ppq: hey habe den treiber deinstalliert und nach einem neustart mein laptop nicht mehr hochgefahren und dann habe ich versucht ihn mit nvidia.current zu installieren, hat aber nicht funktioniert
<richyyww> ppq:jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter
<ppq> richyyww: du hast auch vorhin verpasst, dass ich dir noch was geschrieben hab, moment ich schick dir das log im query
<shawnti> Frickelpit: gut zu wissen. wie stelle ich den crap nu aus?
<shawnti> weil ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, diese maus unterstützt in keinem falle eine batterie anzeige
<shawnti> darum wohl auch durchgehend auf 14%
<Frickelpit> shawnti: k.a. welche maus?
<shawnti> die "erste" kabellose von logitech
<shawnti> funkmaus wohlgemerkt
<Frickelpit> wow
<shawnti> kein infrared
<Frickelpit> ist ja nicht so, dass logitech wenig mäuse hergestellt hat bisher ...
<shawnti> kA welcher typ das genau ist
<shawnti> hab sie noch zu DM zeiten gekauft
<Frickelpit> finde es raus
<shawnti> warum ist das relevant ? vorallem wenn ich nur die nervige anzeige loswerden will?
<richyyww> ppq: ja das mit dem rekonfigurieren hab ich nicht mit bekommen, kannst du mir helfen aus dem schlamassel wieder rauszukommen?
<ppq> richyyww: was genau hat denn nicht geklappt? ist doch nur ein simpler befehl
<richyyww> ok
<richyyww> ich liste dir mal auf was genau ich gemacht habe,  bei mir stand das alles ok ist
<richyyww> ppq: habe im terminal nvidia-uninstall eingegeben
<richyyww> nach einem neustart stand im terminal nach der eingabe nvidia-current das current schon vorhanden ist
<richyyww> habe dann unter zusätzliche treiber diesen entfernt
<richyyww> dann ist der rechner nicht ganz hochgefahren
<richyyww> habe da dann auch nvidia-current install eingegeben und der hat dann alles installiert hat aber nichts gebracht
<richyyww> habe dann nochmal per hand alle deinstalliert und nochmals versuch das zu installieren, funktioniert trotzdem nicht
<ppq> richyyww: also nvidia-current ist jetzt installiert, ja?
<richyyww> ja
<richyyww> ich kanns ja nochmal durchlaufen lassen
<ppq> richyyww: dann gib bitte im terminal ein 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<richyyww> ppq: habe jetzt mit der live cd gebootet muss ich da dann auch was beachten?
<ppq> richyyww: achso. dann botte mal dein normales system. recovery modus und dort 'nvidia-xconfig' ausführen oder normal booten, mit strg+alt+f2 in ein text terminal gehen, einloggen und dann das ganze mit sudo.
<ppq> s/botte/boote/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: richyyww: achso. dann boote mal dein normales system. recovery modus und dort 'nvidia-xconfig' ausführen oder normal booten, mit strg+alt+f2 in ein text terminal gehen, einloggen und dann das ganze mit sudo.
<richyyww> ppq: recovery modus ist wenn nur noch eingabe möglich ist? weil normal booten geht nicht und ne auswahl habe ich auch nicht beim booten, weil ich vor einiger zeit eingestellt habe das das menü nicht mehr auftaucht
<Frickelpit> richyyww: wenn grub2, dann beim starten die shifttaste drücken
<richyyww> ok dann werd ichs versuchen, bis gleich oder bis später
<hellojones> hi, wie kann ich checken, ob der treiber meiner dvb karte geladen ist?
<Guest80769> kann mir jemand sagen was für ein protokoll empathy benutzt wenn man "personen in der nähe" auswählt?
<Protector1981> rofl...wozu richte ich WLAN kurz vor dem install ein? heisst doch, dass während des installs updates gezogen werden...aber nu lachen mich 206 updates an looool :D irgendwie komisch
<KojiroAK> Guest80769: Bonjour
<u-boot> wie kann man eine "AVerMedia A336 MiniCard Hybrid DVB-T"  einrichten ? 
<shawnti> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TV-Karten
<Guest80769> KojiroAK: danke!
<richyw> ppq: hey habe es endlich geschafft recovery modus zu starten musste grub neu installieren, shift oder standard einstellungen haben nicht funktioniert
<richyw> nvidia-xconfig gibts bei mir nicht
<richyw> ppq: sorry aber kannst du mir nicht weiterhelfen?
<makubi> hey, kann mir jemand helfen? seit heut morgen bleibt mein ubuntu beim booten gängen bzw. bewegen sich die punkte vom ladebildschirm schon noch, aber er tut erst weiter, wenn ich strg+alt+entf drücke. meine boot.log sieht so aus: http://nopaste.info/0815521c06.html
<makubi> s/gängen/hängen
<makubi> auch wlan will nicht mehr. habe davor aber nichts am system oder ähnlichem verändert
<rumpe1> makubi, google bringt zumindest zum init-fehlercode (2) ähnliche probleme bei leuten, die ihr RAID erweitert haben oder mit vpn gebastelt haben...
<makubi> rumpe1: hab hier kein raid und kein vpn :-)
<makubi> rumpe1: und habe wirklich nichts herumgebastelt hier
<rumpe1> makubi, möglicherweise wird der hänger durch fsck verursacht? wird ja laut boot.log dreimal gestartet aber nur zweimal beendet... oder überseh ich was?
<makubi> rumpe1: btw. mir fällt gerade auf, dass vorher noch /dev/dm-3 dortstand, jetzt dm-4 :> aber habe eine gecryptete platte, daher...
<makubi> rumpe1: nope, wir 3x beenden, 2x /dev/mapper/..., 1x /dev/sda2
<rumpe1> ah, stimmt
<makubi> rumpe1: wird wohl ein reinstall :-S ...
<makubi> rumpe1: zur zeit verhält sich der bootvorgäng nämlich sehr merkwürdig...
<makubi> rumpe1: beim vorletzten mal booten, war /home nicht eingehängt, dann wieder schon
<rumpe1> muss leider off-gehen :/
<makubi> ok
<ppq> richyw: dann ist nvidia-current nicht installiert. tipp mal wenn du im recoverymodus bist: 'apt-get install nvidia-current' und dann 'nvidia-xconfig'
<richyw> ppq: der recovery modus ist doch der modus mit eingeschränkter grafik, oder ist es nur die eingabe? denn jetzt habe ich recovery modus gewählt und mit gerringer auflösung gewählt und ich sehe keine unterschiede zu einem normal systemstart (ausser das der normale bei mir nicht funktioniert)
<ppq> richyw: achso, den meinte ich eigentlich gar nicht. aber schon okay, da gehts auch. führ dort bitte mal diese beiden befehle in einem terminal aus. 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' und dann 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<richyw> ppq: sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<shawnti> -x
<ppq> richyw: nopaste doch bitte mal die ausgabe von 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current', ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass das schon installiert ist
<richyw> ppq: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<richyw> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
<richyw> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<richyw> Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pakete werden installiert:
<richyw>   nvidia-settings
<richyw> Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
<richyw>   nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<richyw> 0 aktualisiert, 2 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<richyw> Es müssen noch 0B von 46,8MB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden.
<richyw> Nach dieser Operation werden 144MB Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
<richyw> Möchten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
<richyw> Wähle vormals abgewähltes Paket nvidia-current.
<richyw> (Lese Datenbank ... 221876 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
<richyw> Entpacke nvidia-current (aus .../nvidia-current_260.19.06-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<richyw> Wähle vormals abgewähltes Paket nvidia-settings.
<richyw> Entpacke nvidia-settings (aus .../nvidia-settings_260.19.06-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<richyw> Verarbeite Trigger für man-db ...
<richyw> Richte nvidia-current ein (260.19.06-0ubuntu1) ...
<richyw> Loading new nvidia-current-260.19.06 DKMS files...
<richyw> First Installation: checking all kernels...
<richyw> Building only for 2.6.35-24-generic
<richyw> Building for architecture x86_64
<richyw> Building initial module for 2.6.35-24-generic
<richyw> Done.
<richyw> nvidia-current.ko:
<richyw> Running module version sanity check.
<richyw>  - Original module
<richyw>    - No original module exists within this kernel
<richyw>  - Installation
<richyw>    - Installing to /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/updates/dkms/
<richyw> depmod....
<shawnti> richtig so
<shawnti> ollen spammer da
<shawnti> teert und federt ihn
<shawnti> :P
<ppq> ,paste? richyw
<shetlandpony> richyw: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<richyw> ppq: sorry
<ppq> richyw: offenbar war nvidia-current noch nicht installiert. ist es nun aber. führe doch jetzt bitte nochmal 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' aus
<richyw> ppq: das habe ich schon oft ausprobiert also jedesmal wenn ich nvidia-current installieren will macht er das auch als wäre vorher nichts installiert
<ppq> richyw: dann NO(!!!)paste doch endlich mal die ausgabe von  'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
 * shawnti reicht ppq nen keks
<shawnti> :)
<ppq> :)
<richyw> ppq: sorry jetzt installiert der das nicht nochmal nachdem ich das noch 2mal installiert habe, zeigt an das es installiert ist
<ppq> richyw: ok ;). geht denn nun nvidia-xconfig?
<shawnti> doppeltgemoppelt hält besser :D
<richyw> ppq: aber nvidia-xconfig  =  Befehl nicht gefunden!
<apollo13> kann ich apt-get sagen, dass er mir beim remove die dependencies ignorieren soll?
<ppq> richyw: dann guck bitte mal, ob die datei existiert: 'ls /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig'. was ist die ausgabe?
<apollo13> bzw was damit tun: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/309663/
<shawnti> hat von euch einer openvpn am laufen ? (bridged)
<apollo13> ne, nur routed iirc
<shawnti> suche nen gutes tutorial welches vorallem aktuell ist
<shawnti> und ja, ich habe die SuFU benutzt ....
<shawnti> und RTFM auch
<shawnti> ;)
<richyw> ppq: muss ich unter zusätzliche Treiber nvidia-current zuerst aktivieren?  
<ppq> richyw: ja, kannst du machen..
<ppq> richyw: wie siehts aus?
<richyw> ppq: normal booten funz nicht, jetzt steht unter zusätzliche treiber das dieser aktiv aber nicht in benutzung ist
<richyw> ppq: kann man das nicht einfach installieren
<ppq> richyw: da muss irgendwo noch was von der manuellen installation hängengeblieben sein
<ppq> richyw: gab es denn beim nvidia-uninstall vorhin irgendwelche fehlermeldungen?
<shawnti> und wie bekommt man sowas weg @ppq?
<shawnti> reine neugier, kommt bei mir sicherlich auch noch mal vor
<richyw> ppq: nein, ich habe das gefühl das alles gelöscht wurde was mit nvidia drauf war
<richyw> ppq: wenn ich mit tab arbeite habe ich jetzt nur noch nvidia-settings zur auswahl, aber vorhin hatte ich eine viel größere auswahl
<ppq> irgendwas scheint bei dir reichlich verbastelt zu sein, richyw
<richyw> ja
<ppq> shawnti: so http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/df8wnh | Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<shawnti> thx. das kann ich auch für andere dinge anwenden, oder nur in diesem speziellen fall?
<ppq> richyw: allein schon das mit dem installieren von nvidia-current vorhin. das darf nicht passieren. sicher, dass da bei den malen, bei denen es nichts gebrahct hat, keine fehlermeldungen waren?
<ppq> shawnti: auch bei anderen versionen
<shawnti> prima
<richyw> ja sicher, aber ich hatte es ein paar mal installiert und deinstalliert
<richyw> kann man da nicht einfach die sachen installieren die bei einer neuinstallation von ubuntu installiert werden?
<richyw> oder reseten?
<ppq> bei dir liegts an der konfiguration, das würde also nichts bringen. nopaste bitte mal die datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log und am besten auch gleich (separat) Xorg.1.log
<schweegi> hat es nachteile, wenn man compiz unter xfce nutzt oder sollte man aus kompatibilitätsgründen o.ä. Gründen den fensterverwalter von xfce nehmen (ich glaube xfwm oder so^^)?
<kevin__> Hallo, falls ueberhaupt heute jemand da ist, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Benutzer auf einem System sichern kann und später von einem wechsel von Ubuntu 8.04 auf 10.04 wieder einspielen kann?
<Guschtel> ,backup? kevin__ 
<shetlandpony> kevin__, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<x1o>  hi ich möchte eine xvid datei für meinen dvdplayer auf eine dvd+rw brennen, der ist schon was älter, kann also nur svcd/vcd und dvd, wie und womit brenne ich den film nun als normale dvd für meinen player?
<kevin__> danke sehr
<schweegi> x1o, versuche mal devede aus den paketquellen
<lep-delete> hey, kennt ihr einen weg *allen* traffic durch nen ssh-proxy zu tunneln?
<lep-delete> socksd kann das meiner meinung nach, aber ich weiss nicht welchen ich nehmen soll/kann
<ppq> lep-delete: wie wär's alternativ mit vpn?
<lep-delete> ist so schrecklich zu konfigurieren, ausserdem soll es nur temporär sein
<shawnti> lep-delete: was geht denn nicht durch nen ssh2 tunnel?
<lep-delete> es geht darum, das einfach erstmal alles durch den proxy geht. klar kann ich bei jedem programm das einzeln einstellen, aber 1) ist das etwas mühselig und 2) hab ich doch ein,zwei programme bei denen man sowas nicht einstellen kann
<alarmschaben> lep-delete: hm.. da fällt mir spontan openvpn ein...
<lep-delete> das ginge zur not... ich habe zwei server zur auswahl, und den, den ich präferiere hat nur ssh
<shawnti> wenn du alles tunneln willst, wirst du um nen vpn nicht rumkommen
<shawnti> und das im bridged mode
<alarmschaben> Es gibt da ja auch noch die wundervolle Welt von IPSec! :-D
<shawnti> :]
<alarmschaben> bridged? Das doch nur wenn irgendwelche absonderlichen Protkolle das erforderlich machen, oder?
<alarmschaben> Also solche, die nicht routen können
<richyw> ppq: darf ich dich nochmal kurz nerven?
<richyw> @ all: was bedeutet das http://paste.ubuntu.com/547587/
<richyw> habe nur sudo nvidia-xconfig im terminal eingegeben
<Frickelpit> richyw: lies doch mal was da steht
<richyw> ja da steht das die datei neu abgespeichert wurde, aber warum?
<richyw> ist das bei diesem befehl normal?
<Frickelpit> weil du es so befehlt hast?
<richyw> woran sehe ich was da geändert wurde?
<Frickelpit> schau dir die files an
<Frickelpit> xorg.conf und xorg.conf.backup
<richyw> habe eben schon extrem viele probleme gehabt mit dem treiber habe kein bock nach einem neustart wieder alles vorne machen zu müssen
<richyw> da sind keine unterschiede danke, hätt ich selber drauf kommen müssen sorry!
<ToastigesEtwas> Hallo
<serenity> hi ToastigesEtwas
<ToastigesEtwas> Ich besitze das Lenovo S10-3, leider bekomme ich unter Maverick NBE das WLAN nicht aktiviert, da Fn+F5 nicht funktioniert.
<ToastigesEtwas> Gibt es noch einen andern Weg über Ubuntu, oder muss ich sehen, wie ich wieder ein Windows drauf bekomme, um WLAN zu aktivieren?
<ToastigesEtwas> hmm
<shawnti> toastbrot
<shawnti> man iwconfig
<shawnti> @shell
<shawnti> ifconfig @ iwconfig
<olaf123> guten Abend. Mit welcher Software kann man einzelne Bilder aus Videos kopieren?
<shawnti> guten abend auch
<shawnti> einfack kopieren?
<shawnti> "druck" taste
<shawnti> ansonsten müsste so gut wie jedes video-abspiel-programm das beherrschen
<olaf123> shawnti: aber druckt er dann nicht einen Screenshot? Ich möchte ein Einzelbild als jpg rauskopieren
<shawnti> so in der art... man kann es dann in einer "bild!"-anwedungs seiner wahl bearbeiten
<shawnti> download dir mal vlc
<olaf123> ok ich schau mal, danke schonmal
<shawnti> die funktion nennt sich "snapshot"
<shawnti> damit kannst du einfache bilder von videos erstellen
<schweegi> woran liegt es, dass ich an meinem notebook nur ab und an die lautstärke durch den Lautstärkeknopf regeln kann? Das funktioniert manchmal, manchmal so wie jetzt aber auch nicht
<olaf123> grundsätzlich funktionieren Snapshots mit vlc, aber wie kann man dort Bild-für-Bild weiterspulen?
<serenity> shift-cursortasten oder sowas kreatives?
<olaf123> alles probiert (glaube ich)
<serenity> in den Einstellungen steht nichts darüber
<serenity> also bei den Hotkeys
<olaf123> und bei avidemux kann ich zwar Bild für Bild springen, aber finde keine Funktion für snapshots ...
<serenity> du willst ein Bildschirmfoto? Dann drück doch einfach "drucken"
<Keba> hallo zusammen
<Keba> wie sag ich denn, dass der treiber "b43" im "pio mode" laufen soll? google liefert nur infos für hdds soweit ich das sehe
<olaf123> serenity: nein, ein Bild aus einem Video
<LupusE> was ausser hdds sollte denn pio sprechen?
<Keba> LupusE: weiss ich doch nicht, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 sagt ich solle für 14e4:4315 pio benutzen
<LupusE> und was das ist duerfen wir uns aufgrund der url ausdenken ... *denk*.
<Keba> strg+f "14e4:4315" oder "pio" reicht, gemeint ist das BCM4315-wlan modul
<LupusE> *lol* du willst mir erklaeren wie man eine suchenfunktion nutzt. nice try.
<marcel_> ich hab gerade lamp bei mir installiert
<marcel_> kann mir jemand sagen wo die error log dateien von apche und dem php server sind?
<marcel_> in welchem verzeichnnis
<LupusE> marcel_: dann deinstalliere es wieder und nutze den paketmanager im ubuntu way.
<marcel_> ja das hab ich gemacht
<marcel_> wies auf der ubuntuusers seite steht
<marcel_> funktioniert ja auch alles, ich will mir nur die error logs anschauen
<LupusE> dann sind die dateien im ubuntuway auch in /var/log/
<marcel_> thx
<kirsten> hi, ich habe folgendes problemchen: wenn ubuntu hochfährt, dann zeigt er mir an, dass er einen fehler auf ner festplatte gefunden hat. er gibt mir die option den fehler automatich zu korregieren. nur leider kann ich nicht sehen, welchen buchstaben ich  dafür drücken muss, weil die monitorauflösung zu gering ist. weiss jemand von euch, welchen buchstaben ich drücken muss?
<LupusE> nimm ne livecd und nutze fsck.
<kirsten> naja, es würde ja auch ohne viel aufwand gehen, wenn ihr mir nur verraten würdet, welche taste ich drücken muss :-)
<LupusE> ein feilsystem checken mit dem system auf dme es gerade laeuft ... nein, das ist nicht richtig.
<LupusE> err, filesystem
<serenity> wenn hieße es Pfeilsystem ;)
<kirsten> Wenn man einstellen möchte, dass Dateisystemfehler automatisch beim Start korrigiert werden sollen, muss man lediglich Folgendes tun. Man öffnet die Datei /etc/default/rcS in einem Editor mit Root-Rechten [2] und ändert den Eintrag FSCKFIX=no auf yes. und dass mach ich jetzt gleich mal
<kirsten> bis dann, tschüssi
<serenity> so kann man sich auch in den Fuß schießen
<LupusE> das koennen ubuntuuser besonders gut.
<LupusE> entweder viel schreiben und nichts aussagen 'weil es nicht geht', oder in den fuss schiessen 'weil es geht'
<serenity> und per se die erstbeste Anleitung nehmen
<serenity> und wenn in einigen Wochen was kaputtgegangen ist deswegen und man fragt ob am System was verändert wurde: Nein, da habe ich nichts verändert
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-26
<moep2> nabend!
<serenity> hi
<moep2> ich versuche eingebettete midi-files abzuspielen, dazu habe ich timidity und mozplugger installiert
<moep2> aber leider funktioniert es nicht
<moep2> mein browser ist der firefox
<serenity> ist der timidity-daemon installiert?
<moep2> ja ist installiert
<serenity> hmm
<serenity> lokal werden midis abgespielt?
<moep2> ich hab mal probehalber eine mit  timidity song.mid  abgespielt, und funktioniert
<moep2> http://tones.wolfram.com um die seite gehts ...
<LupusE> dann solltest du ggf nach mozilla- (oder -mozilla) suchen ... dann findest du was mit mplayer. das koennte helfen.
<moep2> okey, also auf http://www.hymnsite.com/  funktioniert das abspielen von midifiles aber nicht auf http://tones.wolfram.com/ ,.. hmmm
<marcel_> kann mir jemand ein tool außer gimp nennen mit dem ich schnell und einfach bilder bearbeiten kann
<marcel_> größe ändern
<marcel_> drehen usw
<LupusE> convert
<LupusE> aus dem imagemagick paket.
<kaddi> hallo erstmal und Frohe Weihnachten!
<kaddi> Ich krieg staendig diese fehler in kubuntu: http://pastebin.com/DjjsrZVb und das system friert kurzfristig ein. Kann mir jemand sagen was da schieft geht und wie ichs beheben kann? fsck scheint nicht zu ehflen. 
<Lykanthrop> moin
<chris_osx> hi
<Lykanthrop> kann mir jemand evtl. mit meinem soundproblem weiterhelfen?
<LupusE> ,soundprobleme? Lykanthrop 
<shetlandpony> Lykanthrop, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Lykanthrop> ja, habe ich schon gelesen, hat mir bislang nicht weitergeholfen
<Lykanthrop> darum bin ich auch ziemlich am verzweifeln gerade
<LupusE> bei den fragen, dann gehst du am montag in laden und kaufst ein ipod, damit hast du mehr erfolg.
<RedNose_> http://pastebin.com/jXZQ3deu
<jokrebel> hi
<dergringo> Hallo
<dergringo> Ich möchte mir gerne ein neues Mainboard zulegen. Sollte ein LGA1366 Socket sein und mit 4GB RAM betrieben werden. Wichtig ist mir die Unterstützung der integrierten Soundkarte unter Ubuntu. SLI, CFX und den ganzen Kram brauche ich nicht. Hat mir jemand einen Kauftipp?
<Frickelpit> dergringo: allgemeine kaufberatung bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<joschi> dergringo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<dergringo> Ok. Sorry und Danke
<jokrebel> Ich hab für meine Fenster den "Fensterheber" aktiviert (also bei doppelklick auf den oberen Rand rollt das gesamte Fenster zusammen und nur diese Leiste bleibt übrig). Wieso geht das mit meinem gerade neu installierten Chromium-Browser nicht? Der hat übrigens in der oberen Leiste auch keinen Fenster-Titel stehen. Ist das normal? Gibts da abhilfe?
<fellbuendel> jokrebel: bei Chromium ist der "normale" Fensterrahmen meistens ausgeschaltet und nur der "interne" an, der sowas nicht kann - für den Fenstermanager ist er damit Rahmenlos
<fellbuendel> das kann man in den Einstellungen von Chromium aber ändern, sieht halt nur beschränkt schön aus dann
<fellbuendel> findet sich unter Einstellungen -> Privates -> Erscheinungsbild (je nach Version meistens ganz unten)
<jokrebel> fellbuendel: thx - gefunden
<greengecko> hallo
<Willi_> hallo
<greengecko> hab ne minifrage: gibts unter ubuntu ne taste mit der ich fenster minimieren kann?
<greengecko> also mit welcher geht das
<sash_> greengecko: konfigurierbar, wie du willst
<greengecko> ok danke und wie kann ich das konfigurieren?
<jokrebel> greengecko: über compiz zB.
<jokrebel> bzw. ccsm
<jokrebel> ,ccsm? gre
<shetlandpony> gre: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<greengecko> danke
<Frickelpit> afaik kann man mit win+d die fenster alle minimieren
<greengecko> nein da tut sich nix frickelpit
<greengecko> also ich installier mal schnell das ccsm ausm softwarecenter und dann sag ich bescheid
<Frickelpit> greengecko: teste mal rum oder google danach, gnome hat sowas standardmässig, dass man die fenster ausblenden kann
<greengecko> beim googlen eben nix gefunden
<greengecko> anlass ist, dass ich bei dem spiel teeworlds jedesmal beenden muss um zb nen skypeanruf entgegen zu nehmen
<greengecko> ich würde das gern einfach minimieren können
<jokrebel> Oh - aber Spiele laufen doch meist im Vollbild - versuch mal F11
<greengecko> hab ich
<greengecko> da passiert nix leider
<greengecko> wenn ich compiz installiere bleibt aber schon mein gnome erhalten oder? weil das is ja eigtl. ein fenstermanager oder?
<Frickelpit> ja
<greengecko> gut
<greengecko> ich seh grad im wikiartikel, da gibts ne funktion um zw. den fenstern zu switchen
<greengecko> das sollte auch gehen
<greengecko> das probier ich mal schnell
<greengecko> nein das klappt garnicht
<sash_> natuerlich nicht. vollbildspiele fangen tastatureingaben ab, bevor der windowmanager davon wind bekommt
<greengecko> is ja fies
<greengecko> wie löse ich das problem denn dann?
<greengecko> f11 klappt net
<Frickelpit> greengecko: lass das spiel nicht im vollbild laufen z.b.
<greengecko> weiß garnicht wie das geht
<greengecko> wenn man ne niedrigere auflösung macht wirds zwar unscharf, aber trotzdem vollbild
<greengecko> ah hab die option im game gefunden
<greengecko> tests jetz noma
<greengecko> das is irgendwie nicht besser...
<greengecko> weil der mauszeiger gefangen wird
<greengecko> egal muss ich mich halt mit abfinden :(
<greengecko> trotzdem danke
<allegro_> moin
<KojiroAK> Tag allegro_ 
<allegro_> bei mir stockt gerade die Debian 5.07 an der Stelle, wo ich kein ext4 für die Partition auswählen kann
<allegro_> ubuntu 10.10 kann doch ext4 oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<sash_> ja, kann es. wenn du das fuer debian wissen musst: google: debian stable ext4
<HPK> Hallo. Ich versuche eine Nokia C3-00 (Serie 40) Telefon mit Ubuntu zu syncen. BT Verbindung steht, aber Wammu Software stürzt bei der Verbindung ab. Kennt jemand eine gute Sync Methode für Ubuntu?
<allegro_> ist der Untershcied zwichen ext3 und ext4 wirklich relevant? bei Wikipedia habe ich an Unterschied ledglich verstanden, dass ext4 das Jahr 2038 Problem erst 2514 hat
<allegro_> sash, danke für die schlagworte, das waren genau die richtigen
<sash_> o.O
<sash_> maximale partitions- und dateigroessen sind afaik noch unterschiedlich
<KojiroAK> Ext4 ist auch noch etwas schneller, wieso wüsste ich jetzt nicht.
<allegro_> bei Wikipedia habe ich als Dateigröße gelsesen: Größe einer Datei 	16 GiB–2 TiB, mit den 16 GB wäre im Moment noch nicht zu knapp :-)
<Keba> hm, apt-get hat sich aufgehangen, ich habs gekillt, nun ist /var/lib/dpkg/lock gesperrt -- wie entsperre ich das manuell?
<allegro_> Partitionsgrößen sind für mich gerade kein Argument, da ich im mcih auf Festplattengrößen von max. 2 TGB beschränke
<ppq> Keba: lock file löschen
<allegro_> wenn ich Debian und ubuntu parallel installieren will, ist eine bestimmte Reihenfolge wichtig? die würden beide auf einer SSD liegen, /home liegt dann auf einer extra Platte mit ext3
<KojiroAK> allegro_: Gemeinsames /home ist nicht so clever.
<ppq> Keba: kann sein dass du nu kaputte pakete hast, in dem fall hilft vielleicht ein dpkg --configure -a
<Keba> ppq: k, danke
<KojiroAK> allegro_: Damit kannst du dir super in den Fuss schiessen.
<allegro_> ok, danke, dann muss ich zwischen ubuntu und Debian entscheiden
<Keba> ppq: und "sudo dpkg --configure -a" wird sofort empfohlen :)
<allegro_> ok, ubuntu hat gewonnen :-)
<hellojones> hi ich hab ubuntu auf nem usb stick installiert, wenn ich den jetzt in nen anderen pc stecke, dann erkennt er die netzwerkkarte nicht automatisch, was kann ich da machen? gibt es eine boot flag die ihn automatisch nach den installierten NICs suchen lässt?
<bekks> hellojones: Nein.
<bekks> hellojones: Da steckt eine andere Netzwerkkarte drin, die eine andere MAC hat, als die, die du vorher konfiguriert hast.
<hellojones> genau
<hellojones> kann ich ihm nicht sagen er soll einfach mal alle durchprobieren?
<bekks> Wird die Karte denn überhaupt erkannt?
<allegro_> bei der Instllation von ubuntu 64 bit werde ich gefragt, ob ich während der Installation Aktualisierungen und Drittanbieter Software wie z.B. MP3 herunterladen will. Bei Windows XP hatte ich das nicht zugelassen, um das System nicht gleich zu verseuchen. Ist das bei Ubuntu ok?
<hellojones> bekks wie kann ich das nachprüfen?
<Frickelpit> ja
<bekks> hellojones: Beantworte die Frage einfach mit "Ja" oder "Nein". :P
<hellojones> aber ich weiß doch gar nicht ob er sie erkennt
<bekks> hellojones: Also ist die Antwort "nein".
<hellojones> ok
<bekks> hellojones: Vorhin hast Du gesagt, sie würde nicht automatisch erkannt werden - irgendwie musst du ja auf die Idee gekommen sein, dass das so ist.
<hellojones> naja also ich bekomme keine IP zugewiesen und es steht dort: nicht verbunden
<bekks> Das hat mit der Erkennung der Netzwerkkarte genau gar nichts zu tun.
<bekks> hellojones: Welches Ubuntu verwendest Du?
<allegro_> 10.10 64 bit
<bekks> allegro_: Das ging nicht an Dich.
<allegro_> sorry
<bekks> hellojones: Noch da?
<hellojones> bekks ja
<bekks> hellojones: Dann antworte doch mal...
<hellojones> bekks muss ein bischen laufen zum pc
<bekks> Du hast einen USB Stick...
<hellojones> bekks also, ich verwende 10.04 und ifconfig zeigt nur lo an
<bekks> ifconfig -a zeigt was an?
<bekks> Nopaste die komplette Ausgabe.
<bekks> ,nopaste? hellojones 
<shetlandpony> hellojones: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<hellojones> bekks jo, aber um zu testen wie er sich am anderen pc verhält muss ich zu dem laufen
<hellojones> kk
<allegro_> 24 GB swap wären bei 24 GB RAM übertrieben oder?
<bekks> allegro_: Ja.
<allegro_> wieviel soll ich mir gönnen, HD-Platz ist nicht wirklich knapp
<bekks> allegro_: Woher sollen wir das wissen? Wir haben zu wenig Informationen von Dir bekommen bisher.
<Frickelpit> allegro_: bei 24GB ram überlegst du ernsthaft swap anzulegen?
<allegro_> ich habe gelesen, mann solle das nicht ohne machen, oder ist das nicht mehr aktuell?
<bekks> allegro_: Liefer mehr Informationen über das System, dann kann man Dir auch helfen :P
<hellojones> bekks: "-a: error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<Frickelpit> allegro_: du weißt, wofür swap da ist?
<bekks> hellojones: Dann gibst Du irgendwas falsch ein. "ifconfig -a" funktioniert bei jedem mir bekannten Ubuntu.
<allegro_> Frickel: zum Auslagern, wenn RAM knapp wird, sollte wohl nicht so schnell passieren ^^
<Frickelpit> siehste
<Frickelpit> damit hast du deine frage quasi schon selbst beantwortet
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: und wenn Suspend to Disk gefordert würde?
<hellojones> bekks ich geh eher davon aus, dass es ein hinweis zu lösung ist
<allegro_> Nein. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich swap weglassen kann. Was ich bisher zu Linux gelesen habe, sollte man swap nicht weglassen. Deshalb frage ich sicherheitshalber nach.
<allegro_> Suspend to Disk wird nicht gefordert.
<bekks> hellojones: Ich möchte die komplette Ausgabe in einem nopaste sehen.
<bekks> allegro_: Wofür könnte SWAP sonst noch gebraucht werden? :P
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: nenn mir ein laptop, den man mit 24GB ram aufrüsten kann
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: ich denke nicht, dass es hier um einen laptop geht aber das kann allegro_ besser beantworten
<allegro_> System ist ein Desktop mit i7-950, Motherboard Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7, 24 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD, erst mal nur 1 HDD mit 1 TB, Grafik Asus Gefroce GT240 passiv. Reicht das an Infos?
<hellojones> bekks http://www.pastebin.ca/2029779
<bekks> hellojones: Und die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" und "dmesg" bitte
<Frickelpit> allegro_: reicht
<Frickelpit> allegro_: wie gesagt, swap kannst du dir sparen bei dem ram
<hellojones> bekks dmesg: http://www.pastebin.ca/2029785
<bekks> hellojones: Und weiter?
<hellojones> bekks und lsb_release -a http://www.pastebin.ca/2029786
<bekks> Ok, das ist ein XBMC irgendwas, kein Ubuntu.
<bekks> Soweit ich informiert bin, ist das kein offizielles Canonicalprodukt.
<jokrebel> bye
<hellojones> also falscher platz hier?
<bekks> hellojones: Ja.
<hellojones> lol, :-D die ganzen Fragen waren nur dazu da um sagen zu können, dass ich hier falsch bin .. .
<gaertner> Hallo
<gaertner> ich wünsche alle frohe weihnachten
<gaertner> kann man die lesezeichen des Betrachter für entfernte Bildschirme verwalten
<cooldeniz> Hallo ist denn jemand hier online ???
<dAnjou> cooldeniz: ernsthaft?
<sysdef> ,frag? cooldeniz 
<shetlandpony> cooldeniz: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<cooldeniz> ok Thanks. Ich habe eine kurzr Frage. Ich habe auf Ubuntu 10.4 darauf BackTarck R2. Ich will aber BackTrack R2 auf VirtualBox laufen lassen. Was muss ich machen das auf Ubuntu 10.4 BackTack R2 auf VirtualBox läuft ???
<cooldeniz> Und wie kann ich mein schriftfarbe hier im chat anders machen z.B rot oder grün u.s.w.
<cooldeniz> Wiso antwortet denn keiner ???
<Frickelpit> ,geduld? cooldeniz
<shetlandpony> cooldeniz: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<allegro_> passwort
<allegro_> ändern, wie geht das?
<Frickelpit> allegro_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/passwd
<cooldeniz> was heisst bitte auf Deutesch internic network und wie kann ich hier die schriftfarbe ???
<marcel_> ex datein mit wine instalieren klappt nicht nach der instalation kommt eine meldung schwerer fehler 
<allegro_> gibt es dafür ein grafische Frontend, wo man sich die bisherige Organisation ansehen kann?
<Frickelpit> allegro_: ja
<allegro_> wie heißt das und ist das schon installiert?
<Frickelpit> allegro_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen
<Frickelpit> so ein wiki ist schon was tolles ...
<allegro_> danke
<ppq> cooldeniz: wie du die schriftfarbe ändern kannst, hängt von deinem irc client ab
<duld> cooldeniz: xchat hat settings->preferences->colors
<duld> cooldeniz: was soll denn ein "internic network" sein? kuck mal hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/InterNIC
<allegro_> ich möchte eine man-Seite zum aufrufenden Terminal verlassen , ohne dass die Anzeige gelöscht wird, wie geht das?
<shawnti> ppq: zu den rechtevergabe noch mal, was stelle ich da am besten ein ?
<bekks> allegro_: gar nicht.
<Frickelpit> allegro_: mach ein zweites terminal auf
<allegro_> danke
<shawnti> allegro_: kopier dir die wichtigen sachen raus?
<Frickelpit> allegro_: es gibt manpages auch im netz
<Frickelpit> kann man mit dem browser öffnen
<shawnti> wo finde ich denn den eintrag "gemeinsame ordner" unter System/systemverwaltung
<shawnti> wollte schauen ob ich nen share freigegeben habe
<shawnti> bzw. ob die zuvor gegebenen rechte noch da sind, oder er sie wie gewünscht gelöscht hat?
<ppq> shawnti: kommt drauf an, wer da alles drauf zugreifen können soll.. 
<shawnti> nur der receiver
<shawnti> soll darauf zugreifen
<shawnti> zum aufnehmen
<bekks> Welches Protokoll?
<shawnti> udp
<shawnti> oder was meinste?
<bekks> UDP ist kein Protokoll mit dem man irgendwas freigibt.
<shawnti> ist nen nfs share
<bekks> Aha. NFS also.
<ppq> cooldeniz: welchen irc client nutzt du denn?
<bekks> shawnti: mit showmount geht das.
<shawnti> so zeigt er mir alle an ?
<shawnti> oder nur die nfs shares?
<bekks> lies doch die man page dazu?
<cooldeniz> Wie geht das ppq ???
<ppq> cooldeniz: welchen client hast du denn? und ein fragezeichen reicht aus ;)
<ppq> cooldeniz: also, mit welchem programm bist du in diesem chat?
<shawnti> vielleicht sollte ich die frage etwas genauer stellen, laut nem wiki eintrag, sollte ich den share mit der rechten mausstaste freigeben, das ist aber wohl nen samba share. also für meine zwecke nicht zu gebrauchen
<shawnti> ich wollte nun schauen ob ich noch anderweitig shares freigegeben habe, bzw diese noch existent sind
<bekks> shawnti: showmount ...
<Wired_Life> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein samba benutzer löschen kann wenn es das unix konto nicht mehr gibt? kriege immer pdb_get_group_sid: Failed to find Unix account for
<shawnti> showmount -a zeigt er mir 2 an die zur box gehen
<shawnti> ppq: ctcp version ?
<shawnti> ;)
<shawnti> "-cooldeniz- VERSION xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu"
<shawnti> also xchat
<duld> allegro_: man man | less -X
<ppq> shawnti: ich versende keine ctcp-anfragen, das ist unhöflich imho
<shawnti> cooldeniz: oben auf einstellungen - optionen - farben
<shawnti> cooldeniz: oben auf einstellungen - optionen - farben
<shawnti> hilfreich könnte auch unter umständen "http://xchat.org/docs/" sein
<cooldeniz> ja ich habe es zignal gemacht es get nich auf rot. Bitte schritt für schrit schreiben Tut mir Leid ich bin neu hier !!!
<shawnti> bekks: jo die man page, brachte mir die info die ich auch schon vorher wusste
<shawnti> showmount zeigt mir "nur" die nfs shares an
<shawnti> ich will aber die samba shares sehen
<bekks> shawnti: man smbclient lesen
<shawnti> laut wiki sollte es ne options unter "gemeinsame ordner" unter System/systemverwaltung geben
<shawnti> -s
<tux-flo> hi! ich bin auf der suche nach einer bildschirmlupe. am besten eine die am bildschirmrand bleibt und immer das vergößert, wo die maus gerade ist. habe schon "magnifier" versucht, aber da kommt folgende meldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399512/
<allegro_> nach sudo umount /home bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung device is busy, wie kann ich ein unmount erzwingen?
<bekks> allegro_: Gar nicht, solange es "busy" ist.
<bekks> allegro_: Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache.
<bekks> allegro_: /home kannst du nicht unmounten, solange Du angemeldet bist.
<shawnti> tux-flo: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bildschirmlupe/
<Wired_Life> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein samba benutzer löschen kann wenn es das unix konto nicht mehr gibt? kriege immer pdb_get_group_sid: Failed to find Unix account for
<bekks> Wired_Life: Die entsprechende smbpasswd editieren.
<Frickelpit> allegro_: was hast du eigentlich vor?
<Wired_Life> bekks : wo liegt die?
<allegro_> ich will /home aushängen und da ich das über /etc/fstab nicht geschafft habe, dachte ich, es geht über umount
<bekks> Wired_Life: /etc/samba/ zB.
<duld> cooldeniz: in mein xchat sind meine posts grau und es gibt keine klickbare option im menue um die farbe zu aendern. na sowas
<Frickelpit> allegro_: aber warum?
<bekks> allegro_: Du KANNST es nicht aushängen, solange dein ser angemeldet ist.
<allegro_> irgendein User ist ja immer angemeldet
<bekks> Ja, so ist es.
<bekks> Und WARUM willst du /home unmounten?
<allegro_> weil es auf der falschen Platte liegt
<bekks> LiveCD einlegen und benutzen :P
<Frickelpit> ,home_umziehen? allegro_
<shetlandpony> allegro_, Home_umziehen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<duld> wenn nur root angemeldet ist hat er sein home in /root, nicht in /home. dann muesste es gehen
<allegro_> bzw. falsch gemountet ist
<Wired_Life> bekks : da liegt aber keine datei wo die user drin gespeichert sind
<bekks> duld: Das geht nicht, da sich bei Ubuntu root nicht anmelden darf.
<Frickelpit> duld: root angemeldet, grafisch? ...
<allegro_> root muss doch erst mal irgendwie aktiviert werden oder?
<bekks> Wired_Life: Dann schau ins samba log, welche config verwendet wird.
<bekks> allegro_: Wenn Du das tust, verlierst Du jeden Support.
<duld> bekks: auch nicht in der textconsole vom linux? na dann brauch man halt ne gecrackte vollversion von ubuntu!!1!
<bekks> duld: Machn Kopp zu.
<tux-flo> ok also die compiz lupe funktioniert, ist aber noch nicht ganz das wie ich es mir vorstelle. gibt es nich eine die man an den rand des bildschirms heften kann?
<duld> bekks: selba!
<Frickelpit> duld: bitte kein offtopic hier, danke
<Blablubb> Hi Leute. Habe gerade meinen pc hochgefahren und komme nicht mehr in mein System rein. Habe die neueste ubuntu Version. Es öffnet sich nur ne busybox und in der eingabeaufforderung steht <initramfs>
<allegro_> wo finde ich denn diesen Dateimanager wieder?
<bekks> allegro_: Welchen?
<allegro_> irgendeinen vorinstallierten
<bekks> nautilus, dolphin, thunar, etc.
<Blablubb> Nautilus ist vorinstalliert bei ubuntu
<allegro_> hab's gefunden, das heißt Orte/Arbeitsfläche, da soll mal einer drauf kommen
<shawnti> :D
<shawnti> desktop = arbeitsfläche
<Frickelpit> ...
<Frickelpit> der dateimanager heißt nautilus
<Frickelpit> das was du meinst öffnet nur den dateimanager mit dem entsprechenden pfad
<allegro_> wie kann ich mich als root anmelden? ich komme nirgendwo weiter
<Frickelpit> ,sudo? allegro_
<shetlandpony> allegro_: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Frickelpit> allegro_: wenn du weiterhin hilfe haben möchtest, solltest du dir mal deine fragestellung überlegen
<allegro_> ich möchte kein sudo sondern root
<bekks> allegro_: Als root _anmelden GEHT NICHT.
<Frickelpit> warum?
<bekks> Sagte ich bereits zweimal.
<duld> (ich glaube, weil er /home von der benutzung freimachen will)
<shawnti> von euch zockt nicht rein zufällig einer starcraft über wine?
<bekks> ,meta? shawnti 
<shetlandpony> shawnti: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<allegro_> hätte ich vielleicht doch besser Debian nehmen sollen? das ist nicht so kastriert
<shawnti> ,bleh? bekks
<shetlandpony> bekks: eine nuetzlicher irssi-erweiterung fuer OPs und IRCOPs. URL: https://guest:guest@svn.projectnet.org/svn/autobleh/trunk/ [autobleh]
<Frickelpit> kinners ...
<duld> allegro_: kannst du dich in der textconsole als user einloggen?
<bekks> duld: Als User ja, als Root nein.
<duld> versuch dann mal  exec sudo bash
<bekks> allegro_: Ich sagte vorhin ja schon was von LiveCD
<shawnti> anders formuliert @bekks - Klappt es bei euch mit dem online zocken ? Bei mir wird die Version angeblich nicht erkannt
<bekks> duld: Nutzloser Versuch. sudo -i reicht aus.
<shawnti> somit kann ich mich nicht ins bnet einloggen
<bekks> duld: Aber er will kein sudo, sondern sich als root anmelden, was nicht geht, ohne den Support zu verlieren.
<allegro_> auch mit einer Live-CD muss man umgehen können ^^
<Frickelpit> allegro_: WAS genau hast du vor?
<bekks> allegro_: Mit einer LiveCD kann man das umgehen, wier ich sagte...
<bekks> -r
<bekks> Dann ist /home auf deiner Festplatte nicht gemounted, und du kannst es umziehen - wenn Du den Artikel vorhin gelesen hättest.
<allegro_> ich will einen eintrag in der /etc/fstab verändern, einfach vor mount /home ein # setzen
<Frickelpit> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bekks> Dann wirst Du Dich nie mehr anmelden können an deinem Ubuntu.
<Frickelpit> wo ist das problem?
<Frickelpit> wenn du dein home umziehen möchtest, wirst du an einer live-cd nicht vorbei kommen
<bekks> Und am Lesen des o.g. Artikels auch nicht :P
<russell1> hi, kann ich bei einer encfs reverse-verschlüsselung die verschlüsselten dateinamen irgendwie den richtigen zuordnen?
<bekks> russell1: Nein.
<russell1> bekks: ok thx
<allegro_> das Lesen des Artikel wirft weit mehr neue Fragen auf, als beantwortet werden, da bin ich nciht weiter gekommen
<bekks> allegro_: Dann kannst Du ja weitere Fragen stellen...
<Frickelpit> dann lies weiter im artikel, dort gibt es auch links auf weitere artikel wo die fragen beantwortet werden
<allegro_> die schnellste Lösung schient mir, eben das System neu zu installieren
<Frickelpit> m(
<bekks> Whatever.
<fellbuendel> wtf?
<allegro_> ich stelle die ganze Zeit nur Fragen, aber die Antworten führen immer weiter vom eigentlichen Problem weg
<allegro_> das ist nun mal so am Anfang
<Frickelpit> dann stell richtige fragen oder höre auf die antworten
<bekks> allegro_: Ja, und dann ist Neuinstallieren der weg den man nicht nimmt.
<bekks> s/w/W/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: allegro_: Ja, und dann ist Neuinstallieren der Weg den man nicht nimmt.
<allegro_> wenn ich wüsste, welche Fragen zu stellen währen, wäre ich wohl auch schon ein Stück weiter^^
<Frickelpit> allegro_: welche fragen schwirren dir denn im kopf rum, wo kommst du nicht weiter?
<bekks> allegro_: Wenn sich bei Dir Fragen aufwerfen, und DU nicht weisst, welche - woher sollen wir das wissen?
<Frickelpit> das kann man doch bestimmt sinnvoll in buchstaben verpacken
<shawnti> !search wine
<shawnti> !google wine
<Keba> Results for wine on Google:
<Keba> --
<shawnti> !google wine hq
<Keba> Results for wine hq on Google:
<Keba> --
<shawnti> !google wine page
<Keba> Results for wine page on Google:
<Keba> --
<shawnti> ... :(
<Frickelpit> shawnti: was wird das wenns fertig ist?
<fellbuendel> nein, Keba, du bist keeeeeine Steckdose...
<shawnti> Frickelpit: eine suche nach der WINE website unter umständen
<Frickelpit> shawnti: und warum nutzt du nicht deinen browser dafür?
<Ahora> hi kenn einer von euch eine powertab program,  für linux?
<shawnti> Frickelpit: den müsste ich sonst per hand aufmachen, verbrennt zu viele kalorien ...
<bekks> Ahora: Was ist ein "powertab" Programm?
<ppq> Ahora: gitarrentabs? tuxguitar ist ganz nett
<Ahora> ein program mit dem man tabulatoren für gittare aufschreiben und lesne kann
<Ahora> ok 
<ppq> tuxguitar kann aber .ptb dateien nur lesend öffnen, Ahora
<Ahora> ok ich guck mal
<Ahora> hat das  auch ne bibliothek?
<ppq> Ahora: nicht wirklich, es gibt aber son fenster, mit dem man durch die sammlung browsen kann. aber das geht genau so gut mit nem dateimanager
<Ahora> ok cool
<Ahora> thgix ich installier das ml
<ppq> btw - guitar pro gibts seit version 6 auch für linux. ist imho ne investition wert. und die meisten tabs kriegt man ja auch als .gp5 bzw. älteres format
<ppq> version 5 läuft wohl mit wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3782
<ppq> 5 ist zu bevorzugen
<jokrebel> re
<Guest66003> hallo, ich habe das problem, dass firefox und die konsole (die beiden sachen, die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind) ziemlich langsam starten. ich wollte tiefer ins system schauen und habe firefox mit strace gestartet, er meldet jedesmal ein wait() und wartet ca. 8 sekunden bis firefox starten kann, woran könnte das liegen?
<Frickelpit> Guest66003: vielleicht an irgendeinem addon, was da querspringt
<Guest66003> das könnte sein, ich habe heute addons installiert, davor hatte ich das nicht
<Frickelpit> Guest66003: dann mal alle deaktivieren und einzeln zuschalten, dann merkst du ja, welches dafür sorgt, dass der browser länger braucht
<Ahora> ppq,  hum, das progam hat  keinen saund bei mir =/
<ppq> Ahora: guck mal in den ubuntuusers.de wiki artikel, du brauchst timidity
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TuxGuitar#Kein-Sound
<Ahora> thx ich guxck mal
<Guest66003> Frickelpit, also ich hab gesucht und gesucht. addons sinds nicht. es ist allgemein ein alngsames starres reagieren des systems
<Guest66003> flash videos sind nur ruckelig zu genießen
<Frickelpit> Guest66003: hast du das firefox-profil schon länger?
<Guest66003> allein das minimieren und wiederherstellen von fenstern in der leiste sieht ruckelig aus
<Guest66003> nein neu installation seit heute
<Guest66003> perfect 10
<Frickelpit> welche grafikkarte?
<Guest66003> ati x300
<Guest66003> ich hatte lucid drauf, problemlos
<Guest66003> seit maverick hab ich das
<Guest66003> tab herstellung in firefox ist auch langsam.
<Guest66003> konsole öffnen, bis der prompt kommt, dauert es 5 sekunden
<Guest66003> als würde das system etwas bremsen
<Frickelpit> Guest66003: welcher treiber wurde installiert für die grafikkarte?
<Guest66003> youtube vids schaun lastet auf nem single core 3.2 ghz mit bis zu 75%us auf der cpu
<Guest66003> kein propretiärer
<Guest66003> ich tippe auf fglrx
<Guest66003> dpkg -l | grep ATI
<Guest66003> ii  fglrx-modaliases
<ppq> fglrx IST proprietär
<Guest66003> ok
<ppq> unterstützt der überhaupt noch die x300?
<ppq> hmm. nein. tut er nicht
<ppq> Guest66003: weiche bitte auf diesen treiber aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon
<fr00d> Hi
<Guest66003> ppq, ich hab grad geschaut
<Guest66003> ich habe xserver-xorg-video-ati installiert gehabt
<Guest66003> es ist ja nur ein fglrx-modaliases
<fr00d> Gibt's für KVM eine Grafikkarte, die auch Auflösungen mit einem Seitenverhältnis von 16:10 unterstützt?
<ppq> Guest66003: achso. ja, fglrx-modaliases ist standardmäßig installiert.
<Guest66003> http://pastebin.com/d6cGs5gX
<Guest66003> logs sind auch alle sauber
<Guest66003> ich hätte auch dma getippt. aber imho gibts ab sata kein dma mehr?
<Guest66003> s/auch/auf
<Guest66003> was ist wich8.4?
<Guest66003> wish raubt mir die cpu last
<Guest66003> endlich
<Guest66003> ich hab zwei wish pids gekillt.
<Guest66003> das system läuft flüssig und sauber
<Johannes1512> hallo :)
<Johannes1512> au maan ich bekomm eine bin datei nicht installiert
<Johannes1512> 1. rechte geben:
<Johannes1512> johannes@johanes-Vaio:~/Desktop/Humblespiele$ chmod +x braid-linux.run.bin
<Johannes1512> aber wie starte ich die datei jetzt?
<Johannes1512> ich dachte: "sudo ./braid-linux.run.bin
<Frickelpit> warum mit sudo?
<hudo> Johannes1512, wenn du bash hast, dann mit source braid-linux.run.bin  , wenn in dem Verzeichnis bist
<bekks> hudo: Nein.
<bekks> sh ./braid-linux.run.bin
<Frickelpit> wie gut, dass er schon weg ist ...
<Ahora> so ne scheisse das funzt immer noch nicht -.-
<bekks> ,funzen? Ahora 
<shetlandpony> Ahora: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<Ahora> mhm..
<hudo> wie kann ich eine .bin Datei mounten ? Benutze am liebsten Gmount-iso
<Frickelpit> man mount
<bekks> hudo: Eine .bin Datei kann man nicht mounten. :P
<bekks> Erst muss man eine ISO Datei daraus machen.
<hudo> bekks wie geht das mit linux ?
<bekks> aptitude search bin2iso
<hudo> kann man eigentlich neros nrg image mounten ? Oder muss das auch umgewandelt werden ?
<bekks> Selbstverständlich muss das umgewandelt werden.
<bekks> ,plenken? hudo 
<shetlandpony> hudo, Plenken ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken
<hudo> wo stimmt meine Rechtschreibung nicht ?
<Ahora> ppq,  hast du Tuxguitar unter alsa am laufen?
<bekks> hudo: Lies den Artikel, damit Du weisst, was plenken ist.
<ppq> Ahora: ja
<Ahora> ok ich habe maby noch eine hoffnung habe timiditynet alle erweiterungen drin gehabt
<ppq> Ahora: hab tuxguitar       tuxguitar-alsa  tuxguitar-jsa installiert. wobei letzteres vermutlich überflüssig ist
<Ahora> mhm das habe ich auch, aber ich habe immer noch unter  mind sequencer keine auswahl o.O
<ppq> Ahora: geh mal in ne andere kategorie in dem einstellungsfenster und dann wieder zurück, er braucht ne weile um das zu erkennen und einen refresh
<user> hallo leute. ich kann meinen sound nicht systemweit über hdmi aktivieren. habe im alsamixer geschaut. dort waren die hdmi sound ausgänge gemutet. diese habe ich wieder auf laut gestellt. im vlc bekomme ich sound in den einstellungen ist die alsa audioausgabe und als gerät HDA NVidia: NVIDIA HDMI (hw: 1,8) eingestellt. würde jedoch auch gerne bei streams im browser sound haben. kann mir da jemand helfen?
<Ahora> naja ich baller erstmal die 112 mb erstmal runter 
<Ahora> mhm
<ppq> Ahora: ich hab da "realtime sequencer" und "timidity port 0 [128:0]"
<user> wollte noch anfügen dass beim lautsprechertest auch kein ton kommt
<Ahora> hjo
<Ahora> ich ahbe da nur den tux guitar secquenzer zu auswahl =/
<peterrabe> frohe weihnachten euch allen
<user> gleichfalls
<KojiroAK> ,ot? peterrabe 
<shetlandpony> peterrabe: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<peterrabe> oh sorry
<hudo> wo finde ich alle (mit nautilus) freigegebene Ordner aufgelistet
<Frickelpit> KojiroAK: jetzt mal nicht so nervös mit dem offtopic-pony
<bekks> hudo: mit smbclient -L
<u-boot> hallo wie kann man ein usb-gerät virtuell neu einstecken ? 
<bekks> In dem man mit der Hand das Kabel zieht, wartet und wieder einsteckt.
<u-boot> das geht nich weil das gerät intern verbaut ist 
<u-boot> aber es ist wohl trotzdem ein usb-gerät
<allegro_> kann ich ubuntu einigermaßen definiert beenden, wenn es nicht mehr reagiert?
<u-boot> sagt lsusb
<Frickelpit> allegro_: ja
<Frickelpit> ,magicsysrq? allegro_
<shetlandpony> Sorry Frickelpit, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber magicsysrq
<Frickelpit> ...
<Frickelpit> allegro_: google halt nach
<bekks> u-boot: Welches Ubuntu? Welches Gerät? Warum neu einstecken?
<u-boot> ich versuche eine TV-Karte zum laufen zu bringen ... es ist ein Dell Inspirion One 22   Ubuntu live 10.10
<jokrebel>  ,sysreq? 
<shetlandpony> Die SysRQ-Taste findet man auf der normalen Tastatur als Zweitbelegung auf der Taste Druck. Je nach Tastatur muss man zum Erreichen von "S-Abf" zusaetzlich Alt oder bei Notebooks teilweise auch Fn druecken. Fuer den Magic-SysRQ muss man aber immer Alt + Druck druecken, egal wie die "tatsaechliche" Belegung ist! mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRq
<u-boot> Ich versuche den AVermedia linux treiber obwohl der nicht unbedingt für das gerät entworfen ist . Die kamera sagt es ist ein Avermedia A336
<jokrebel> u-boot: usb-Karte?
<u-boot> und bei der treiberinstallation kam  ich soll das gerät neu einstecken aber ist ja verbaut und ich darf das gerät nich öffnen
<user> kann mir jemand bei meinem oben genannten hdmi/sound problem helfen?
<u-boot> jokrebel ist die frage in meinen zeilen irgendwo schon in meinen nachfolgenden Zeilen beantwortet oder muss ich da noch was nachliefern ? 
<hudo> bekks, wie finde ich die Zuordnung Freigabename zu wirklichem Verzeichnis, wenn ich auf dem Server bin?
<bekks> hudo: Schau Dir die Samba Config an.
<hudo> bekks, ich habe die freigaben alle über nautilus gemacht
<Guest61795> ich kann slim (display manager) starten, sobald ich einmal gdm gestartet und wieder gestoppt habe. mache ich jedoch ein reboot und nehme slim als standard display manager, hängt perfect10 beim statup bei "Starting Display Manager: Slim." und slim startet nicht
<jokrebel> u-boot: passt schon - hab die infos inzwischen durch zurückscrollen… sry
<Guest61795> woran könnte das liegen
<Frickelpit> Guest61795: wie lässt du slim denn starten?
<Guest61795> über rc.d
<u-boot> jokrebel,  kein problem ausser es fehlt was ... aber vielleicht wärs in nem forumsthread wohl übersichtlicher ... 
<Guest61795> also init
<Guest61795> und das script lässt slim im daemon modus starten
<hudo> bekks, welche Datei sollte das sein? /etc/samba/smb.conf enthaelt keine infos darueber
<marcel> hi
<marcel> ich such einen gui mysql client
<marcel> ich möchte ein backup von einer datenbank auf einem server machen
<marcel> könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen?
<bekks> Dazu braucht man keine GUI.
<bekks> dazu braucht man das Programm "mysqldump", das sicher schon auf dem Server installiert ist.
<Guest61795> mysqldump ist echt gut
<hudo> bekks, habe eintraege/Dateien in /var/lib/samba/usershares gefunden. Gibt es nicht eine schoene Auflistung?
<bekks> hudo: Scheinbar nicht, nein.
<hudo> bekks, trotzdem danke fuer die Hilfe
<marcel> hm naja ich hät aber schon lieber was mit gui
<marcel> gibt doch sicher auch was
<bekks> marcel: Nichts, was auf einen Server gehört.
<bekks> marcel: Und ein Backup ist mit mysqldump genau eine einzige Zeile für den Befehlsaufruf.
<Fusskrank> sers
<Guest61795> mein scroll lock geht an und aus, sporadisch. woran kann das liegen?
<marcel> bekks, das muss doch aber nicht auf dem server laufen
<marcel> ein client auf eminem rechner mit dem ich mich zur datenbank verbinden kann
<marcel> und dort die tabllen exportieren
<bekks> mysqldump
<hudo> moechte in Ausgabe von grep : durch tab ersetzen
<hudo> erledigt   grep path * |sed s/:/\\t/
<shetlandpony> hudo meant: moechte in Ausgabe von grep \\t durch tab ersetzen
<manuel__> hallo Leute
<foobla> hi
<Guest61795> hi
<foobla> kann mir jemand sagen weswegen mein usbstick erst erkannt wird, wenn ich ihn neu einstecke? ich boote von diesem also funktioniert er
<manuel__> ich hab mir wolfensetin et runtergeldaden (.run) und installiert. Leider kommt beim start nur ein schwarzer bildschirm und dann fällt er zurück auf den desktop, hab schon et-sdl installiert und et damit gestartet --> gleiches problem au´er das beim 1 mal eben noch dsp warnung wegen alsa kommt
<bekks> foobla: Wenn Du davon bootest - wieso ziehst Du ihn ab?
<foobla> bekks: damit ich ihn einstecken kann, damit er erkannt wird
<manuel__> http://pastebin.com/iSdgueZt
<bekks> foobla: Vom Stick booten, und dann die Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" nach nopaste bitte.
<foobla> becks: nach dem bootvorgang wird der stick nicht mehr angezeigt, bis er neu eingesteckt wird und da is das problem
<bekks> foobla: Vom Stick booten, und dann die Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" nach nopaste bitte.
<foobla> bekks: schon dabei
<manuel__> im pastebin is der consolenoutput vom et sdl startversuch
<foobla> bekks: http://pastebin.com/2NEzrTXU
<manuel__> acho so fglx ist installiert
<bekks> foobla: Das ist nicht die vollständige Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l
<brot> kann man denn ein ubuntu auch normal auf einen usbstick installieren? also, nicht einfach das live-image auf den stick, sondern das richtige system das man dann updaten kann?
<bekks> brot: Ja.
<foobla> bekks: outch sorry mein fehler kommt nochma
<brot> sehrschön, gibts irgendwas zu beachten oder kann ich wenn der badblockcheck fertig ist einfach loslegen?
<Guest61795> warum geht mein scroll lock an und aus, hat jemand ne idee woran das liegen könnte. ganz spontan an und aus. vor allem wenn ich tippe
<hudo> img nach iso konvertieren gibts nun nix?
<bekks> hudo: Doch.
<bekks> hudo: Man schaut sich an, was "file datei.img" sagt.
<hudo> bekks, file sagt data
<hudo> sind clonecd images
<foobla> bekks: http://pastebin.com/XxShRedv
<bekks> hudo: Dann such halt mal bei google, wie man das macht.
<hudo> bekks, genau das habe ich gemahct aber nix  gefunden
<bekks> Ich finde sehr viel ... :P
<hudo> ich finde nur isodump, und das ist etwas umstaendlich
<hudo> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#img2iso
<bekks> Ja, so ist das halt.
<hudo> bekks, ok, man fragt halt, vielleicht weiss ja einer was einfacheres
<mgolisch> man koennte auch einfach nicht clonecd verwenden..
<mgolisch> dann hat sone probleme erst garnicht
<mgolisch> :)
<foobla> bekks: http://pastebin.com/yuYe7EGN
<hudo> mgolisch, zb konnte von der CD kein image mehr machen, nero auch nicht, aber clonecd 
<hudo> mgolisch, da fehlt ein k3b
<johannes_contao> Hey, habe gerade folgendes Problem. Kann dazu jemand etwas sagen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/backup-auf-nas-via-rsync-koppiert-immer-alles/
<Guest61795> johannes_contao, wieso explizit p, wenn a p mit abdeckt?
<johannes_contao> Guest61795, das sollte denke ich nicht das Problem sein. Habe viel mit den Parametern experimentiert
<Guest61795> ne war nur son einwurf
<Guest61795> hat nichts mit dem problem zutun
<johannes_contao> Gibt es nicht so etwas wie das "/FFT" für rsync?
<Guest61795> könnte es was mit den timestamps zutun haben?
<Guest61795> beim receiver
<johannes_contao> ja durchaus
<johannes_contao> aber unter windows gings ja ;)
<dAnjou> johannes_contao: *ko_p_iert (1 p)
<Guest61795> johannes_contao, schau dir das mal an. http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum/279318
<dAnjou> johannes_contao: -u, --update                skip files that are newer on the receiver
<dAnjou> was sagt dir das?
<johannes_contao> "-u" habe ich doch verwendet?
<dAnjou> negiere mal die aussage
<dAnjou> wenn dateien älter oder genauso alt wie auf dem empfänger sind, werden sie kopiert
<dAnjou> sollte sich mit ner checksummenprüfung erledigen, denk ich
<johannes_contao> Guest61795, dein Beitrag war goldwert: --modify-window=2 lautet das Zauberwort :)
<sdx23> (genau, man kann auch die Uhren beschissen gestellt lassen und stattdessen nen Workaround verwenden...)
<dAnjou> oder man erhält einfach die modtime?
<johannes_contao> augenblick ;)
<dAnjou> OT: alter o.O "Eure Hilfe war zu nichts nutze, wohl zu viele PC Luschen oder DAUs anwesend."
<johannes_contao> dAnjou, was meintest du mit "aussage negieren" ;)
<johannes_contao> sdx23, wie kann ich die "Uhren" richtig stellen? :)
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: wenn du es schon als OT kennzeichnest, warum schreibst du es hier?
<dAnjou> johannes_contao: ach nix .. ich würd checksummen verwenden
<sdx23> ,ntp? johannes_contao 
<shetlandpony> johannes_contao, ntp ist das "network time protocol". Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit
<hudo> bekks, es gibt ccd2iso fuer konvertierung img --> iso auf Konsole
<johannes_contao> sdx23, meinst du meine Systemzeit ist nicht richtig eingestellt? ;)
<allegro_> installiere ich den Bootloader besser ins sdb oder in sdb1 bei Ubuntu 10.10?
<Frickelpit> allegro_: sdb oder sda
<allegro_> sda will ich nicht, es wird aber sdb und sdb1 zur Auswahl gestellt bei der Installation
<Frickelpit> warum willst du sda nicht?
<allegro_> weil sda die Festplatte ist und sdb die SSD
<Frickelpit> und?
<allegro_> und jetzt stehe ich immer noch bei der Ausgangsfrage, ob ich in sdb oder in sdb1 installieren soll
<Frickelpit> allegro_: die wurde schon beantwortet
<allegro_> für mich ist die Frage nicht beantwortet
<Frickelpit> [20:37] <Frickelpit> allegro_: sdb oder sda
<Guest61795> johannes_contao, bitte. also es stimmt schon, dass es eine art workaround ist, deshalb ist es imo besser beide systeme per ntp die uhren stellen zu lassen.
<Guest61795> auch im hinblick auf latenzen, falls sie für dich hierbei eine rolle spielen.
<bekks> Guest61795: Was für Latenzen?
<helix_9> hallo, kann ich unter ubuntu 10.04 gnome 3 (einfach) testen ?
<bekks> Testen ja, einfach nein.
<helix_9> schade, dachte das geht so einfach wie die netbook-edition zu testen - danke
<bekks> gnome3 liegt ja nichtmal kompiliert vor.
<helix_9> bin mal gespannt welche alternative ubuntu zu gnome3 hervorbringt :-/
<bekks> Wieso sollten sie überhaupt eine Alternative bauen? Abgesehen davon, dass wir im OT weiterreden sollten.
<jokrebel> gn8
<mgolisch> unity
<mgolisch> oder wie der quark heisst
<mgolisch> bekks: weil niemand diesen gnome-shell kram will?
<mgolisch> bzw weil das ganze viel zu unausgereift ist und oder ein zu krasser schnitt zum vorherigen model
<Guest61795> mgolisch, es passt nicht in das bild eines klassischen desktops, das meinst du?
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> ist halt doch drastisch anders
<mgolisch> find ich zumindest
<mgolisch> aber naja wird sich zeigen wie/ob es richtig angenommen wird
<Guest61795> unity fällt doch genauso ins raster
<rumpe1> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Guest61795> sry.
<helix_9> hey, wie kann man den besonderen "maximiert-status" eines fensters? (zwecks "aeor snap" funktion realisiert mit compiz http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/aero-snap-mit-gnome-und-compiz/)
<helix_9> deaktivieren?
<sysdef> ,j #test
<TeREV2> hi leute. ist jemand da der mir helfen könnte sound über hdmi zum laufen zu bekommen? bin schon soweit dass es mit dem vlc player geht. jedoch bekomme ich das nicht für das ganze system hin.
<mgolisch> wie hast du es in vlc gemacht?
<TeREV2> erstmal im alsa mixer die gemuteten kanäle angeschaltet dann in vlc auf extras->einstellungen->audio und dort bei geräten durchgetestet welches funktioniert HDA NVidia: NVIDIA HDMI (hw:1,8) läuft zum Beispiel
<TeREV2> nur leider gilt das nur für den vlc und nicht systemweit
<dadrc> dann solltest du wohl pulseaudio auf Nvidia HDMI als Standard-Gerät umstellen
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> auf den lautstaerke regeler da auf audio einstellungen
<mgolisch> und auf dem ausgabe tab das geraet wechseln
<mgolisch> alle pulseaudio streams sollten dann ueber dieses geraet ausgegeben werden
<TeREV2> habe ich auch schon angewählt gehabt. jedoch hat das nichts gebracht
<TeREV2> auch der lautsprechertest bringt keinen ton raus
<kultviech> ich kann keine unter maverick keine dvds abspielen, unter karmic funktionieren sie noch. alle wichtigen libdvd* sind installiert. an was kann das noch liegen?
<mgolisch> dpkg -l|grep libdvdcss
<mgolisch> gibt das was aus?
<kultviech> mgolisch: logisch ist die installiert
<mgolisch> welche fehlermeldung bekommst du denn?
<kultviech> resindvdsrc.c(1098): rsn_dvdsrc_step (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin0/RsnDvdBin:source/resinDvdSrc:dvdsrc: Failed to read next DVD block. Error: Error reading from DVD.
<kultviech> wenn ich totem über console starte
<mgolisch> ist die dvd kaputt?
<kultviech> nö. auf meinem karmic-media-pc funktioniert sie einwandfrei (wie 3 andere auch)
<dadrc> laufwerk in ordnung?
<kultviech> naja, im august hats unter karmic noch funktioniert, alles andere außer dvds funktioniert auch
<dadrc> ok, unwahrscheinlich als
<dadrc> o
<kultviech> scheints als ob ich der einzigste mit dem problem wär :(
<mgolisch> wie startest du den player?
<mgolisch> mal nen anderen probiert?
<mgolisch> vlc oder mplayer
<kultviech> ja. xine. kaffeine. mplayer.
<kultviech> ich probier jetzt mal ein anderes laufwerk aus
<sysdef> ggf. hilft dir die quit message von hdp weiter :-x
<sysdef> die war: 22:58 -!- hdp [~hdp@dslb-xxx.pools.arcor-ip.net] has quit [Quit: 09 f9 11 02 9d 74 e3 5b d8 41 56 c5 63 56 88 c0]
<sysdef> muss man unter ubuntu das unaussprechliche programm auch erst nach-installieren?
<allegro_> erst mal danke für heute, die nächsten Tage werde ich dann fragen, wie ich einen Ton aus meinem PC bekomme^^
<LupusE> hi
<zeitsofa_> hi. ich moechte gern eine blockdevice 2 mal mounten. der zweite mount geht in ein chroot fuer user. -o bind,raendert mir aber 
<bekks> Und das ganz nochmal in verständlich bitte :)
<zeitsofa_> ok mom :)
<bekks> mount -o bind ist was du möchtest.
<zeitsofa_> das dachet ich auch.
<zeitsofa_> oder ich mache es falsch. 
<zeitsofa_> ich versuche eben aktuell ein verzeichnis mit -o bind zu mounten. wenn ich das mache hat der user in dessen verzeichnis ich das mounte aber vollzugriff.
<zeitsofa_> das will ich nicht, also mach ich -o ro
<zeitsofa_> auch das funzt nicht denn dann hat der mountpoint nur noch rwxr--r-- und der user kommt nicht ins verzeichnis
<zeitsofa_> was kann ich da tun?
<bekks> Nichts - das was du vor hast, ist so nicht machbar.
<zeitsofa_> hmm ok. linken kann ich da auch nicht da nach dem login als user dieser sich in ner chroot umgebung befindet und der link ins leere uehrt.
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-19
<bullgard4> Audacity 1.3.13-beta (Unicode) > Hilfe > Schnellhilfe (im Internet-Browser): "Anscheinend haben Sie die Hilfe nicht installiert." Welches Paket muß ich herunterladen, damit die Schnellhilfe installiert wird?
<sash_> bullgard4: http://www.audacity-forum.de/download/edgar/help/audacity-1.3-help/anleitung_deutsch.htm "Die Audacity Online-Hilfe (unter "Inhalt" im Audacity Hilfe Menü) ist ab Aucacity Version 1.3.4-beta als HTML zip-Archiv erhältlich unter: [...]"
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/d6qkdbf | Audacity auf Deutsch umstellen
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich habe nun im Verzeichnis ~/.audacity-data/Help diverse HTML-Dokumentdateien. Ich habe Audacity beendet und neu gestartet. Wenn ich jetzt 'Hilfe' > 'Schnellhilfe (im Internet-Browser)' klicke,   erscheint weiterhin die Mitteilung: "Anscheinend haben Sie die Hilfe nicht installiert."
<sash_> Ich vermute mal, der erwartet da die .zip-Datei, bullgard4. Muss jetzt aber los. Viel Erfolg noch.
<mat619> Morgen! Habe hier in der Arbeit einen Rechner mit aktuell gehaltenem Ubuntu 10.04 LTS drauf. Nun würde ich gerne für ein paar Anwendungszwecke (wofür die Plasma-Oberfläche nützlich wäre) KDE zusätzlich installieren. Ist das auch anderweitig möglich, als durch Installation von kubuntu-desktop?
<mat619> Damit bekomme ich ja die Monsterpackung an Zusatzanwendungen und das gesamte Kubuntu-Branding etc., mir würde eine relativ kompakte KDE grundinstallation genügen.
<LetoThe2nd> mat619: nein, das ist der empfohlene & supportete weg.
<LetoThe2nd> mat619: wobei, vielleicht probierst du kde-plasma-desktop
<mat619> LetoThe2nd: Hm, was brächte das mit sich?
<LetoThe2nd> mat619: mach einfach mal "apt-cache search minimal" und lass dich etwas inspirieren.
<LetoThe2nd> mat619: keine ahnung - schau nach auf packages.ubuntu.com zum beispiel die beschreibung jedenfalls sagt: "kde-plasma-desktop - the KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications"
<mat619> LetoThe2nd: Ah super, das klingt doch gut! Schau ich mir mal an. Danke für den Tipp!
<nsourcr> wie kann ich fenster wechseln?
<nsourcr> die taskleiste wo man draufklicken kann um ein klein gemachtes fenster wieder erscheinen zu lassen ist verschwunden
<nsourcr> bei welcher taste wechselt man nochmal automatisch?
<Frickelpit> nsourcr: alt + tab
<deem> nsourcr: ansonsten hast du auch links ein panel. da verschwinden jetzt die fenster hin.
<nsourcr> tab ist was?
<nsourcr> ich habs danke
<nsourcr> das panel ist verschwunden
<deem> nsourcr: die äusserste linke taste, 2te taste nter esc
<nsourcr> sonst würd ich nicht fragen ;)
<leszek> kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich mit xmms2 songs aus der medien bibliothek in die playlist bekomme. Die manpage hilft nicht wirklich. Mit add kann man nur dateien hinzufügen.
<leszek> ok ich glaube ich habs geschafft
<leszek> xmms2 add -t id:1337 funzt
<leszek> das war mit dem alten client einfacher aber egal :P
<black_> moin alle, ich hab  mir ircd-hybrid installiert, meine Frage, wie kann ein Freund auf mein IRC-Server sich verbinden ?
<deem> black_: das hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun, aber sowas macht man, wenn man hinter einem router ist mit einer port-regel und mit der ip bzw mit zb dyndns
<black_> deem, es ist doch alles im router freigegeben
<LetoThe2nd> black_: kannst du dich direkt von der mschine mit dem ircd verbinden? und gehts aus deinem lokalen netzwerk?
<black_> okay, sorry, ich hab den fehler gefunden, glaube ich mal O.o
<black_> ich musste in der .conf was auskommentieren 
<querier> halli hallo :) Nach plymouth theme installation gabs n crash, was ist passiert? boot log -> http://pastebin.de/21345
<k1l> der gute sollte nicht nur was auskommentieren. der sollte das vernünftig einrichten. ansonsten ist das nen offenes scheunentor
<video_man> hallo! Gibt es ein gutes Programm mit grafischer Oberfläche für Videoaufnahmen von einem alten Camcorder oder VHS-Kassette?
<ostcar> hallo, bei mir werden die pannels von unity nicht mehr angezeigt. Sowohl die Leiste links, als auch oben rechts. Beim Gast-Account funktioniert es noch. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> video_man: ist wohl eher mal kein problem der software, sondern der hardware - du brauchst halt irgendwas, das das signal digitalisieren kann. und wenn du das hast, _dann_ kannst du über die software nachdenken ;)
<LetoThe2nd> video_man: siehe bitte auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videograbbing
<video_man> LetoThe2nd: ich habe einen USB-Videograbber aber finde keine passende grafische Oberfläche für Mencoder...
<hdp> ,videobearbeitung?
<shetlandpony> hdp, Videobearbeitung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<LetoThe2nd> video_man: dann hätte die frage doch wohl eher heissen sollen: "wer kann mir eine GUI für mencoder nennen?", findest du nicht? :P
<LetoThe2nd> video_man: und das ist dort verlinkt: http://code.google.com/p/mtvcgui/ - keine ahnung was das taugt oder auch nicht.
<video_man> ich werde es mal mit mythbuntu probieren
<LetoThe2nd> video_man: ganz nach belieben, aber bitte nimm zur kenntnis dass wir hier solche bastelbuntus nur sehr ungern bis gar nicht supporten.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: ist mythbuntu nicht offiziell von canonical supported?
<LetoThe2nd> deem: wäre mir neu, aber ich lasse mich gern korrigieren.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber der alternate installer bietet als mögliche desktop oberfläche neben xfce, kde und unity auch mythbuntu und edubuntu an
<LetoThe2nd> deem: also http://www.mythbuntu.org/ sagt "community supported add-on"
<deem> hm... wer weiß. ich müsste mal nachschauen. es wundert mich nur, dass es im normalen ubuntu installer mitdrin ist
<tobi> hello everybody
<tobi> can someone help me with an ubuntu installation?
<LetoThe2nd> ,german?  tobi 
<shetlandpony> tobi: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<jokrebel> ,german? tobi
<shetlandpony> tobi: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<tobi> jop german. du auch?
<LetoThe2nd> tobi: lies doch einfach mal kurz was das pony sagte ;)
<jokrebel> ,bot? tobi
<shetlandpony> tobi: ich bin ein bot ;p
<tobi> ?
<hdp> Oder das Topic lesen, dafür ist es gemacht.
<tobi> ah okay
<tobi> sorry ;) 
<tobi> ich war sonst immer im linux mint chat und da konnte man nur englisch sprechen
<LetoThe2nd> tobi: kurzform: a) channelsprache ist deutsch, und zwar ausschliesslich. b) frag einfach so kurz, knackig und kompakt wie möglich - wenns wer weiss wird er schon antworten.
<tobi> Okay. Ich möchte einen Server zu Hause mit Ubuntu laufen lassen. Darauf soll ein xt: commerce Shopsystem installiert werden. Nur ich finde keine Anleitung dazu im Internet. Kann mir da jemand wietgerhelfen?
<tobi> weiterhelfen
<TheInfinity> ich hoffe du willst das nicht produktiv einsetzen sondern nur zum test. ansonsten brauchst du da keine spezielle ubuntu anleitung, sondern apache2, php, mysql und die anleitung von xt commerce.
<jokrebel> tobi: Hast Du da nen Link, dass wir wissen was ein "xt: commerce Shopsystem" sein soll?
<koegs> was soll das bitte werden? O.o nen Shop-System auf nem Home-Server laufen lassen...
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: ist ne software für online shops. version 3 ist FOSS, version 4 kostet n haufen kohle.
<LetoThe2nd> mir verrät kurzes googlen nur, dass die offensichtlich vom support leben wollen... wenig freie doku.
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: nein, die leben davon, dass sie möglichst alle zu v4 jagen, die kohle kostet. ;)
<koegs> veyton gibt es auch ohne kohle
 * LetoThe2nd ist damit raus ;)
<tobi> Also es gibt davon eine community edition, die kostenlos angeboten wird. ich möchte das shopsystem erst mal lokal zu hause testen
<TheInfinity> koegs: ok, veyton in nutzbar kostet kohle ;)
<tobi> hinterher möchte ich das ganze professionell aufziehen. Aber ich möchte erst mal gucken, ob das überhaupt funktioniert
<hdp> Was spricht denn dagegen die sicherlich mitgelieferte Dokumentation der Software zu Rate zu ziehen?
<koegs> TheInfinity: kommt ganz drauf an, hab auch kostenlos damit shops laufen, aber das ist alles OT
<fbausch> tobi: welche Probleme hast du nun mit Ubuntu?
<koegs> tobi: du kannst gerne für zu Hause Ubuntu Server 32bit oder 64bit installieren, anschliessend brauchst du apache2, php und mysql, mindestens, steht alles in einzelnen Artikeln im Wiki
<koegs> für eine kommerzielle Lösung empfehle ich die wärmstens(!) eine passenden Webspace zu mieten
<tobi> Also macht das privat bei mir zu Hause keinen Sinn, wenn ich mir extra einen IBM Server anschaffe?
<deem> o_O
<koegs> tobi, kurz: nein
<deem> du hast gar nicht die nötige bandbreite um zu hause einen server vernüftig zu betreiben
<fbausch> tobi: 1. Offtopic, 2. professionell solltest du professionell angehen
<tobi> Und wie viel kostet so etwas? Es gibt ziemlich viele Angebote. Aber ich weiß nicht welches für mich in Frage kommt bei einem Onlineshop. 
<fbausch> google.de
<dAnjou> offtopic
<TheInfinity> ,offtopic? tobi
<shetlandpony> tobi: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<schweegi> Gibt es bereits erste richtige Lösungen für die Energieproblematik bei i915-Chipsätzen in Bezug zu den Intel Core i7-CPUs 2nd Gen und in Bezug zu Nvidia's Optimus unter Linux?
<jan77> hi
<jan77> kann ich unter ubuntu ufs auch schreibend mounten?
<jokrebel> jan77: Schau mal ob dieser gelöste Thread das enthält was Du brauchst. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/harddisk-mit-ufs-mounten/
<cc> Hallo Welt!
<LupusE> hi
<jan77> jokrebel: leider nein, da geht's nur ums lesen...
<FUZxxl> Hallo! Jemand Lust auf Ferndiagnose zu einem Hardwareproblem?
<k1l> ,wf? FUZxxl 
<shetlandpony> FUZxxl: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<FUZxxl> k1l: Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob das on-topic ist...
<k1l> "meine graka wird nicht unter ubuntu gefunden": ja,  "wie bau ich den cpu in den sockel" oder " wie repariere ich ein dvd laufwerk": nein
<FUZxxl> "Mein Bildschirm zeigt immer 20min nach Systemstart einer immer schlechter werdendes Bild und schwarze, unregelmäßige Zacken am Bildschirmrand"?
<hdp> Das Phänomen ist exklusiv auf Ubuntu beschränkt?
<k1l> das klingt eher nach defekt des bildschirms. oder wackler am kabel. 
<felix> abend könnte mir jemand die minimalen systemanforderungen für ubuntu server sagen?
<LetoThe2nd> felix: 1x googlen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<felix> danke
<FUZxxl> hdp: Nein
<FUZxxl> k1l: Ist ein komplettsystem (Bildschirm und Rechner in einem Gehäuse, Lenovo xyz)
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: dann ist es OT und in #ubuntu-de-offtopic herzlich willkommen :)
<FUZxxl> LetoThe2nd: Danke
<jokrebel> Tjong1: Verbindungsprobleme?
<Tjong1> @ jokrebel nein Ubuntu Probleme, hat sich mittlerweile gelöst <.<
<PBeck> hi
<rooisto47> gruss
<jokrebel> Tjong1: Wär nett, wenn Du nächstes mal dann den IRC-Client einstweilen aus dem Autostart nimms. Mit so vielen, kurzen Joins/Parts nacheinander riskierst Du obendrein dass Du gebannt wirst und dann erstmal nicht mehr hier direkt reinkommst.
<SunTsu> Autostart ist ja OK, nur Autoconnect/Autojoin sind des Teufels[tm9
<steffen> hallo 
<FUZxxl> steffen: Moin!
<steffen> hat jemand erfahrung/ein tutorial mit gitosis in oneric?
<steffen> :-)
<SunTsu> Was sollte daran anders sein als gitosis auf allen anderen System?
<die4you> huhu ... sagt mal wer benutzt einn eee pc mit ubuntu?
<die4you> -n
<SunTsu> die4you: Sollen nun alle 195 Leute schreiben ob sie das machen? Frag doch lieber was Du wissen willst
<jokrebel> ,metafrage? Beide 
<shetlandpony> Beide: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<steffen> @SunTsu: irgendwie benutzt kein turorial gitosis aus dem Repository und es ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese schon einen Nutzer anlegt
<MarkusH> steffen: ich nutze gitosis auf debian aus den sources
<MarkusH> das hat den vorteil, dass es up-to-date ist
<steffen> was muss man denn nach der installation noch konfigurieren?
<die4you> hm ... mein eee schmiert immer im akkubetrieb ab... ist sowas bekannt?
<MarkusH> steffen: wenn dir englisch genügt, hab ich da ein tutorial: http://goo.gl/PgfAi
<MarkusH> sollte für ubuntu ählich sein
<bekks> die4you: Ohne halbwegs genaue Beschreibung - nein.
<steffen> danke, das ist aber mit gitolite 
<MarkusH> die4you: schonmal die logs angesehen?
<MarkusH> steffen: öhm ja :D
<MarkusH> verlesen *schäm*
<die4you> wo finde ich die logs? bin doch kein linux-pro
<MarkusH> steffen: gitolite bietet dir aber deutlich mehr kontrolle über die rechte von einzelnen personen zu repositories, von daher nurze ich das ;)
<MarkusH> die4you: /var/log
<die4you> ok
<fbausch> die4you: inwiefern stürzt er ab? geht er einfach aus... oder friert der Desktop ein?
<die4you> danke ... 
<die4you> bleibt einfach stehen ... 
<bekks> Deine . Taste prellt :)
<steffen> macht nichts, die tutorials für gitosis legen alle einen nutzer and und benutzen dessen home, nun legt das Ubuntu Paket selbst schon einen Nutzer gitosis Nutzer and mit /srv/gitosis, aber git push origin master läuft auf einen fehler
<MarkusH> steffen: und welchen?
<steffen>  @MarkusH, ich brauch es ja nur lokal zum testen
<steffen> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<p01nt3r> die4you, kannst auch einfach mal im terminal eingeben: dmesg | grep -i "Fail"
<die4you> ja mom
<bekks> p01nt3r: Und was soll das bringen? :)
<MarkusH> steffen: wie pushed du auf den server? ssh?
<steffen> ne nur lokal: git remote add origin git@localhost:sample_app.git
<MarkusH> also ssh
<p01nt3r> bekks, fehlerdiagnose?
<MarkusH> dann schalte mal debugging vom sshd /etc/ssh/sshd_config ein
<steffen> @MarkusH: das ist mit SSH? 
<MarkusH> steffen: glaube schon
<MarkusH> bin mir gerade nicht sicher
<die4you> hier posten oder pm?
<MarkusH> ,nopaste? die4you 
<shetlandpony> die4you: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<steffen>  @MarkusH: vielleicht liegt es daran, ich forsche mal in die Richtung
<Mister_X2> hallo,
<Mister_X2> benötige dringend mal ne Anfänger-Unterstützung. Möchte meine Fritzbox ansprechen, die abgestürzt ist. Diese soll unter 192.168.178.254 immer erreichbar sein.
<Mister_X2> Mein Ubuntu 11.10 ist aber auf dhcp eingestellt, was eigentlich auch so richtig ist, nur gerade funzt es nicht
<Mister_X2> wie kann ich das Problem lösen
<bekks> Mister_X2: Starte die Fritzbox einfach neu. Und normalerweise ist eine Fritzbox iirc unter 192.168.178.1 zu erreichen.
<bibear> Mister_X2: schonmal mit  http://fritz.box probiert?
<Mister_X2> geht nicht
<bekks> Und das ist nicht mal ein Ubuntuproblem :)
<Mister_X2> ist ne Fehlkonfiguration gewesen.
<Mister_X2> bekks
<bekks> Dann resette sie.
<Mister_X2> aber ich frage wie ich unter ubuntu die Netzwerkkarte einstellen kann.
<Mister_X2> und zwar so, dass ich 192.168.178.254 erreichen kann
<bekks> Das geht mit ifconfig
<p01nt3r> dass die fritzbox immer unter dieser adresse erreichbar ist, ist ein gerücht^^
<Mister_X2> sei wohl ein Hintertürchen für den Notfall. aber ich würde es gerne ausprobieren.
<Mister_X2> reset-button hat die alte Box nicht
<die4you> http://pastie.org/3042206
<hdp> Netzwerkmanager aufrufen, passende Daten eintragen, fertig.
<p01nt3r> dann stecker raus
<p01nt3r> meine hat auch keinen..
<bekks> Mister_X2: Welche Fritzbox genau ist das?
<p01nt3r> stromlos = resetten ;-)
<Mister_X2> stromlos war die Box schon.
<bekks> Mister_X2: Welche Fritzbox genau ist das?
<Mister_X2> ne ganz alte FritzBox Fon WLAN... die soll auch weiterbetrieben werdne
<p01nt3r> die dinger von 1&1 hatten noch das eingebaute modem...
<p01nt3r> welches dann auch immer prompt in die quere kam ^^
<bekks> Mister_X2: http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZ_Box_Fon_WLAN.pdf
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/c7cylpq
<p01nt3r> hab mal versucht, bei meiner fb 7050 fon wlan dieses "mitgelieferte" modem abzuschalten - da hat sich der router permanent von selbst resettet. lol.
<Mister_X2> p01nt3r
<die4you> kann man was mit der fehlermeldung anfangen?
<Mister_X2> das mit dem immter unter erreichbar sein, steht sogar in der verlinkten Bedienungsanleitung auf Seite 77. Übrigens Danke für den Link...
<p01nt3r> denke nicht, bezogen auf dein problem mit der fb...
<bekks> die4you: Nein. Da das System bereits wieder läuft und kein Fehler aufgetreten ist, ist die Ausgabe komplett wertlos.
<Mister_X2> naja. mehr als in der Bedienungsanleitung kann ich nicht als Quelle angeben ;)
<bekks> die4you: Du musst tatsächlich unter /var/log/ in die Logs schauen.
<die4you> ok
<p01nt3r> die4you, hast du den stecker mal ne weile rausgelassen?
<p01nt3r> da ist die fb sehr empfindlich
<p01nt3r> die4you, was du auch probieren kannst, ist, die fb über den anderen lan-anschluss zu erreichen
<p01nt3r> steht aber auch in der pdf ;-)
<fbausch> p01nt3r: ich glaube, du redest mit dem falschen ;-)
<p01nt3r> aargh, meinte Mister_X2 ^^
<die4you> fb ist doch ne fritzbox ... :)
<die4you> ich hab ein problem mit mein eee pc *lach
<p01nt3r> vertan - sry
<bekks> So, könnten wir dann den Fritzbox-Support nach OT verlagern, solange es nicht um Ubuntu geht? :)
<die4you> passt schon :)
<p01nt3r> obwohl das ja auch nicht sooo viel mehr hardware ist *lach*
<alex1> moin! Ich suche ein tool, welcher so ähnlich wie alsamixer ist aber die lautstärke der einzelnen soundkanäle einstellen kann (also nicht nur front/surround, sondern front left/front right, etc) gibt es so etwas?
<p01nt3r> seit wann kann der alsamixer denn das nicht? ^^
<bekks> Das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt :)
<apollo13> alex1: drück mal f6
<alex1> öhm... also dort hab ich nur front,surround,LFE und center
<p01nt3r> die kannst du aber auch einzeln regelb
<alex1> apollo13: das bring den auswahl der soundkarten (gibt aber nur eine)
<p01nt3r> regeln
<apollo13> naja aber dann wird kein tool mehr als alsa dort stehen haben^^
<p01nt3r> apollo13, drück im alsamixer mal "H" da stehts
<apollo13> p01nt3r: ?!
<p01nt3r> alex1, verdammt!
<p01nt3r> sry, apollo13 ^^
<alex1> ahh.. ok sehs...
<alex1> sorry, hatte die manpage aufmerksamer lesen sollen :)
<alex1> danke für den hinweis
<jokrebel> gn8
<Lufti> hi :)
<Lufti> Ich wechsle oft meinen Arbeitsplatz mit meinem Notebook. Zuhause habe ich eine direkte Verbindung in das Internet. An der Hochschule muss ich dagegen in ein VPN und zusätzlich einen SSH-Tunnel zu einem Server im VPN aufbauen. Ich bin es leid mit tsocks zu hantieren und ständig die Proxy-Settings von allen möglichen Programmen ändern. Darum Frage ich jetzt:
<Lufti> Kann ich (innerhalb einer VPN-Verbindung) sämtlichen Traffic auf den Tunnel umleiten? Und wenn ja, wie? Habt ihr eine Idee?
<bekks> Foxyproxy für Firefox und tsocks für alles andere.
<bekks> Dazu zwei Scripte die das für "alles andere" umschalten.
<apollo13> Lufti: die frage ist mir nicht ganz klar, ein ordentlich konfiguriertes vpn leitet alles um^^
<hudo> kennt sich jemand mit wordpress aus ?
<apollo13> hudo: was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<hudo> dass ich wordpress unter ubuntu installieren will
<hudo> wenn ich wordpress mit synaptic installiere wirds unter /usr/share/wordpress installiert
<hudo> muss ich das ganze verzeichnis dann nach /var/www/wordpress kopieren ?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> du https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress lesen willst
<hudo> wenn man dann updates zu wordpress vornehmen will, will wrodpress das per ftp machen. Welchen ftp zugang ? www-data ?
<hudo> wem soll das verzeichnis /var/www/wordpress gehoeren ?
<apollo13> wenn du das über synaptic installierst gibts darüber updates
<Lufti> bekks: Ich will mir nicht für jedes Programm eine zusätzliche Verknüpfung mit Tsocks erstellen oder die Commands für alle Programme auswändig lernen, damit ich sie unter tsocks benutzen kann. Dazu kommt, dass ich in Gnome auch die Einstellungen ändern müsste. Das ist doof! Seit Jahren mache ich das so und ich hasse es und das muss doch leichter gehen!
<bekks> hudo: Deinem Apache-User.
<bekks> Lufti: Gehts aber nicht ;)
<hudo> bekks, also www-data. aber der wurde automatisch angelegt, da weiss ich nicht das passwort, das fuer ftp zugang notieg waere
<hudo> aber erst mal die wordpress seite lesen...
<bekks> hudo: Das ist kein USeraccount, sondern ein Systemuser. Fass den nicht an :)
<apollo13> Lufti: du kannst tsocks mit LD_PRELOAD vorladen *gg*
<apollo13> und leichter gehen tuts wenn du nen ordentlich konfiguriertes vpn verwendest :)
<Lufti> apollo13, Ich bin in einem VPN an der Hochschule, muss dann aber trotzdem einen SSH-Tunnel zu einem Server im VPN aufmachen, über den ich die Aufrufe ins Internet weiterleite. ICh habe keinen Einfluss auf das VPN oder den Server, über den ich die Verbindungen tunnele.
<Lufti> oh, hast schon geantwortet
<apollo13> ich würde mir nen anderen server suchen über den ich mein zeugs roote…
<hudo> bekks also apache2 gehoert www-data
<apollo13> irgendwie glaub ich nicht dass du meinen link gelesen hast^^
<bekks> hudo: Ja. Und? :)
<bekks> hudo: Lies bitte den Link von apollo13 :)
<hudo> tja, da weiss ich imme rnoch nicht das passwort ;)
<bekks> hudo: Das ist ein Systemuser. Der hat kein Passwort. Und wenn Du dem eins gibst, verlierst Du mit Ansage JEDEN Support.
<apollo13> Lufti: einfachste löung ist natürlich etwas ala ssh -w 0:0 server und dann einfach eine route auf das tun device setzen
<apollo13> Lufti: siehe auch hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN das braucht aber relativ neues ssh
<apollo13> löst aber deine probleme…
<Lufti> ok, schaue ich mir an! Danke!
<apollo13> aber! nen tcp tunnel über tcp über tcp ist alles andere als performant ;)
<Lufti> macht nichts ;)
<apollo13> ich würde ja ipsec mit zertifikaten empfehlen wenns ordentlich sein soll, wenns nur einfach sein soll reicht openvpn auch^^
<Saalko> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10 und bekomme das simple mounen einer CD mal wieder nicht hin. Ich habe schon den mount befehl gegeben, aber es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass ih  den Dateitypen angeben muss nur wo?
<apollo13> beim mount befehl
<Saalko> Ja und was? Es ist eine iso datei.
<apollo13> iso9660
<apollo13> ach iso? -o loop
<apollo13> das iso sollte er selber erkennen
<Saalko> Okay. jetzt bekomme ich eine lange Liste mit einer Hilfsdatei angezeigt.Als "Zieordner" habe ich einfach "Downloads" angegeben. Soll ich da was anderes eintippen?
<apollo13> du willst mal den ganzen befehl anzeigen
<apollo13> s/anzeigen/herzeigen/
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: du willst mal den ganzen befehl herzeigen
<Saalko> sudo mount -o loop /Downloads/CD02.iso Downloads iso9660
<hudo> apollo_13, so wie ich das sehe fehlt da was auf der wordpress seite
<hudo> ich bekomme keine db-verbindung
<hudo> erst nachdem ich mit root grant all rpivilegese an den wordpress user auf die entsprechende db gegeben habe
<apollo13> hudo: das ist auch keine anleitung zum kopieren sondern zum selber mitdenken
<apollo13> Saalko: okay man mount und mal durchlesen was dort steht
<hudo> apollo_13, kannst du mir erklaeren warum in /var/www zwei links auf /usr/share/wordpress gemacht werden, naemlich link wordpress und link localhost
<hudo> das verstehe ich nicht ganz
<apollo13> tut doch keiner
<hudo> lol, tolle anleitung
<apollo13> steht auch nicht in der anleitung…
<hudo> sudo bash /usr/share/doc/wordpress/examples/setup-mysql -n wordpress localhost
<hudo> genau das macht den zweiten link
<Saalko> Okaydanke. ich lad mir doch ein Programm dafür runter. Habe nämlich kein CD "Gerät" was ich dafür nutzen könnte. Bis dann.
<apollo13> Saalko: ?!
<apollo13> Saalko: lass einfach das iso9660 am ende weg, wieso hast denn das dort hingeschribene?!
<apollo13> hudo: ja klar nen script das setup-mysql heißt legt symlinks an…
<l11> hi all 
<l11> Ich habe mal eine frage und zwar benutze ich Ubuntu 11.10 und Gnome 3, jetzt würde ich das gerne so haben das ich anstatt oben immer auf aktivitäten zu klicken ein ganz normales menu habe wo ich die programm anklicken kann und wenn ich fenster minimiere das diese sich windowsähnlich auch in dieser leiste ablegen 
<l11> kann mir da evt jemand helfen wie man so eine einstellung hinbekommt ? 
<Simon1> l11, geht meines wissens nach nicht
<l11> und ich habe mit dem softwarecenter probleme er will immer irgentwas beheben was nicht richtig installiert werden kann 
<hudo> apollo_13, richtig geraten
<l11> aber egal wie oft ich versuche das zu beheben es klappt nicht
<k1l_> l11: zeig mal die kpmplette meldung (ggf nopaste)
<l11> und kann dadurch das softwarecenter nicht mehr richtig testen 
<Simon1> l11, zeige mal die Fehlermeldung.
<l11> Elemente können weder installiert noch entfernt werden, bis der Software-Katalog repariert wurde. Möchten Sie ihn jetzt reparieren? Sobald die Aktualisierungsverwaltung die Reparatur durchgeführt hat, können Sie diese schließen und zum Software-Center zurückkehren 
<l11> aber das wiederholt sich ständig 
<l11> ergo das reparieren hat keinen effekt
<Simon1> mach mal das terminal auf
<k1l_> l11: terminal aufmachen: sudo apt-get update reinschreiben.
<l11> ok
<k1l_> ,nopaste? l11 
<shetlandpony> l11: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<k1l_> kompletten inhalt da dann rein
<apollo13> hudo: das war ironisch gemeint, das legt sicher keinen an
<hudo> tztz, sieht aber ganz danach aus
<l11> okay hab sudo apt-get update gemacht
<l11> [test]
<hudo> ich moehcte ja nur wissen, wieso da zwei symb. links stehen sollen, einmal der localhost und einmal wordpress, das verstehe ich nicht
<l11> [paste] test [paste]
<k1l_> l11: dann "sudo apt-get upgrade"  (nein das upgradet nicht zu ner neuen ubuntu version) und nochmal alles zeigen
<k1l_> l11: du musst den text kopieren, auf die seite gehen und den dort ablegen und den link hier zeigen
<k1l_> (wie bilder hochladen nur mit text"
<l11> okay 
<l11> das ist das erste http://pastie.org/3043010
<l11> sudo apt-get upgrade durchgeführt hier ergebnis : http://pastie.org/3043014
<k1l_> l11: lies mal die meldung, des zweiten pastes
<Simon1> l11, du hast 2 Möglichkeiten. Entwedeer gibst du ein was dort steht oder du gehst in die synaptic (sudo synaptic) und suchst nach dem Paket. -> Probiere erstmal Möglichkeit 1. So ich geh essen.
<k1l_> Simon1: NIE SUDO für grafische programme
<k1l_> l11: mach erstmal die in der meldung vorgeschlagene variante mit "sudo apt-get -f install"
<pacy_> servus
<l11> ok
<hudo> wie/wo kann man die Sprache in wordpress einstellen ?
<Lufti> gn8i ;)
<k1l_> hudo: das wäre doch eher was für den wordpress support, oder?
<k1l_> bzw sollte man da relativ einfach was finden können per recherche
<hudo> k1l_, richtig kann ja trotzdem sein, dass es hier jemand weiss
<apollo13> tun wir auch, aber da es kein ubuntu support ist darfst du dein glück wo anders suchen
<hudo> nochwas, installation nach der anleitung, bei updates will wordpress wieder ftp zugang....
<apollo13> tja… ordentliche software verwenden :)
<hudo> zum beispiel ?
<apollo13> kA
<hudo> aja
<apollo13> alles außer wordpress zum beispiel ;)
<l11> problem besteht weiterhin mit dem Softwarecenter
<l11> hab alles versucht 
<k1l_> nopaste die ausgabe vom befehl eben
<l11> hier : http://pastie.org/3043176
<k1l_> l11: herzlichen glückwunsch, dein per hand reingefummeltes ruby paket macht jetzt probleme
<k1l_> siehe meldung
<l11> ja sehe ich 
<l11> krieg ich das gelöscht ? 
<l11> weil das liegt in usr 
<k1l_> wie kommt das da hin?
<l11> habs über den softwarecenter installiert 
<l11> und ist da einfach so gelandet 
<k1l_> mach mal apt-get remove  paketname
<TheInfinity> hudo: und natürlich will wordpress bei updates ftp zugang. wäre auch sicherheits-irrsinn wenn der webserver direkt auf alle dateien schreibrechte hätte.
<TheInfinity> hudo: und weiteren support zu wordpress gibts wenn im offtopic.
<l11> apt-get remove bringt auch nichts
<l11> schon blöd
<k1l_> l11: dann schau dir dpkg an
<k1l_> l11: und mit fremdquellen solltest du besser umgehen
<k1l_> weil das paket was probleme macht ist kein ubuntu paket l11 
<l11> ich hab das Problem behoben , also wenn mal jemand probleme mit dem Softwarecenter und abhängigkeiten von Paketen hat und das nicht per Mausklick behoben werden kann 
<l11> schaut einfach genau nach für welches Paket ihr die Fehlermeldung bekommt
<l11> und dann macht eine Konsole auf und tippt das ein : sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge PAKET 
<l11> die Deinstallation schließt Abhängigkeit mit ein 
<l11> dann ist es gelöst
<l11> aber danke nochmal für die hilfe eben k1l 
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-20
<SaadTalaat> Guten Tag, alle
<PDGallus> morgähn miteinander
<PDGallus> kurze frage, ich kriege es ums verrecken nicht hin mit dem nvidia xserver meinen zweiten monitor einzurichten. Der wird beim Startup auch mit dem normalen Desktop angezeigt springt dann aber auf komplett weiß und wenn der curser auf den Bildschirm fährt wird der dort nur als kreuz angezeigt. jemand ne idee was ich falsch gemacht habe?
<jan77> hi
<jan77> ich glaube, ich habe eine kaputte speicherkarte - gibt es unter ubuntu ein tool, mit dem ich jedes bit überprüfen kann?
<dr_evil> badblocks oder dd
<deem> oder testdisk
<jan77> danke! ich nehm badblocks (da ist die manpage am besten: "if you think you're smarter than the badblocks program, you almost certainly  aren't") :-)
<Gamoder> Hallo allerseits! - Ich habe folgendes Problem (Ubuntu 64bit, 11.10, XFCE): Wenn ich in wine eine Anwendung im Fenstermodus starte, ist sie um wirklich vieles langsamer (1-2 fps statt >20) als wenn ich einen virtuellen Desktop derselben Größe emulieren lasse (so dass ich ein Fenster habe) und die Anwendung darin im Vollbildmodus laufen lasse
<Gamoder> Warum ist das so und wie kann ich es ändern?
<Gamoder> Und sogar wenn ich einen virtuellen Desktop emuliere und darin die Anwendung im Fenstermodus laufen lasse, ist sie viel schneller
<k1l> das können dir die wine jungs sicher am besten verraten.
<Gamoder> dort frag ich natürlich auch parallel nach :-)
<deem> Gamoder: crossposting ist aber ganz böse
<Gamoder> das ist ja kein Forum :-)
<deem> das tut nichts zur sache
<SunTsu> Gamoder: Es ist schlicht und einfach grob unhöflich mehrere Channels gleichzeitig rennen zu lassen
<menace> Hi, ich habe hier einen Firefox aus den Ubuntu-repositories installiert, und mir aber noch die Mozillarepos eingetragen und moechte firefox8 parallel installieren
<menace> geht dasß
<menace> das?*
<XamDM> welche ubuntu version ???
<menace> lucid :)
<deem> menace: ich wüsste nicht wie, ausser du kompilierst dir den firefox selbst
<menace> es gibt ja die moeglichkeit von apt-get install paket=<bestimmteversion>  aber der will wohl keine parallelinstallation, weil er dann den aelteren entfernen will :<
<XamDM> menace, mir fällt da auch nix ein, muss mal guken ob man den ff ohne mozilla-branding installieren kann sekunde mal
<menace> deem: was hilft hier das selbstkompilieren? o_O
<deem> menace: beim selbst kompilieren kannst du angeben wohin er ihn installiert
<deem> meist ist das /opt/
<k1l> menace: die paketverwaltung erlaubt nur ein paket.
<SunTsu> menace: Du gehst dann an der Paketverwaltung vorbei und kannst Dir natürlich installieren wohin Du willst, z.B. ~
<deem> man könnte allerdings das paket noch modifizieren, aber das geht wohl zu weit
<SunTsu> menace: Du wirst aber vermutlich ein Problem damit kriegen es parallel laufen zu lassen, dafür ist das Fenstermanagement zu äh Ausgefuchst
<SunTsu> oder sollte man "fuchsed up" sagen?
<menace> ich wills auch nicht parallel laufen lassen, nur parallel installieren
<SunTsu> menace: Das sollte gehen, inwiefern die lokale Config da mitmacht und das Format übereinstimmt weiß ich allerdings nicht
<jan77> außerdem musst du schauen, ob ~/.mozilla "hin- und herkompatibel" ist, falls du beide mit dem selben benutzer nehmen willst
<SunTsu> jan77: ^5 ;)
<jan77> :-)
<Gamoder> Hmm - wo kann ich mir denn anschauen, welche Anwendung wirklich wieviel Speicher benötigt? Bei mir steht 444MB werden benötigt, aber wenn ich so alles zuammenaddiere, was in top steht, komm ich auf ca. 170MB
<k1l> Gamoder: nopaste mal free -m
<fean0r> da sieht er aber auch nicht welche anwendung wieviel reserviert hat
<k1l> dort sieht man aber den unterschied zwischen benutzt und gecached z.b.
<fean0r> das stimmt
<Gamoder> http://pastebin.com/KcAJUXje
<Gamoder> Jetzt ist es ein bisschen mehr weil der Browser dazugekommen ist
<k1l> Gamoder: in der 2. zeile: 372 werden nur benutzt
<Gamoder> muss man nicht die 118 vom swap auch dazurechnen?
<k1l> 25 buffer und 187 cache kommen dazu. wenn du dir mal htop anguckst, das zeigt das auch in dem balken an, wieviel cache und buffers mit drin sind
<k1l> swappen sollte der eigentlich gar nciht, da noch 400 komplett frei sind.
<Gamoder> ja, vorher hatte ich RAM-Probleme und was beendet, daher wohl noch ein paar MB im Swap
<jomobo> Mahlzeit
<menace> sry, war essen... ob .mozilla kompatibel ist, ist mir egal, ich bin darauf gefasst, das es da in /home inkonsistenzen geben kann. ich wills halt trotzdem installieren =D
<k1l> du kannst von einem paket nicht 2 versionen über die paketverwaltung installieren
<deusex1983> hi leute, bringe es einfach nicht zusammen unter xubuntu 11.10 mit dem aktuellsten Nvidia Treiber das ich das Horizontal Tearing stoppen könnte
<deusex1983> hab schon tutorials durch und compiz fusion justiert, was könnte da noch falsch sein
<deusex1983> das es immer noch teart?
<k1l> ich glaube fast das liegt an der mischung aus treiber und compiz. unity und gnome3 haben auch eine ziemlich schlechte performance hier.
<deusex1983> ach ja da auch orje orje
<dadrc> vsync in den nvidia-settings, refresh rate in compiz sind normalerweise schuld
<deusex1983> klingt ja gar nicht gut
<dadrc> Ich hab hier keine Probleme
<deusex1983> ok refresh rate hab ich auf 60hz gestllt
<deusex1983> vsync ist in compiz und bei nvidia einstellungen aktiviert
<k1l> deusex1983: im blog vom glasen gabs für unity nen ppa und für compiz ein paar anleitungen für settings, die man probieren kann. zusätzlich waren im forum auch noch threads zu dem thema
<dadrc> auch den Haken bei automische Erkennung raus? Die funktioniert mit nvidia-Treibern nicht
<apollo13> deusex1983: rein von der logik her reicht es wenn die graka vsync macht ;)
<deusex1983> ok
<deusex1983> wo finde ich diesen haken?
<apollo13> oder compiz, aber beide klingt irgendwie komisch
<dadrc> deusex1983, irgendwo beim Regler für die Hz
<apollo13> kA ich hatte nie probleme mit meiner nvidia graka
<dadrc> apollo13, muss bei beidem an sein, sonst klappt das net.
<dadrc> Zumindest meine Erfahrung, nur eine der Einstellungen bringt nichts
<apollo13> ich hab weder in den nvidia noch in den compiz einstellungen je was umgestellt ;)
<deusex1983> ok eigenartig
<deusex1983> tja xubuntu und nutze compiz und bei vlc .mkv daten anschauen fällt es mir halt voll auf
<apollo13> im vlc kann man nochmal extra vsnyc einstellen ;)
<deusex1983> ach ja unter video nehme ich mal an :-)
<apollo13> und spiel dich mit dem output module
<apollo13> (aber danach immer das video neu laden sonst ändert er das nicht)
<apollo13> eg bei mir gings mit opengl output und compiz nicht, aber xv lief wunderbar
<deusex1983> ok xv unter vlc mal probieren beim output
<apollo13> ah das mit der vsync option in vlc war blödsinn, aber das vsync ähnliche flimmern was ich dort hatte gind zumindest durch nen anderes output module weg
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "Die Abhängigkeiten von 1 Paket auf Ihrem System sind defekt. Wählen sie den Filter »Defekte Pakete«, um dieses anzuzeigen." -- Wo findet man dieses Filter?  siehe http://www.admin-magazin.de/pipermail/ubuntu/2010-January/013339.html
<apollo13> bullgard4: unter den filtern…
<apollo13> deusex1983: ach und grad bei nvidia könntest mal die nötigen pakete für vlc installieren, dass der auf der graka rechnet
<deusex1983> ach ja wo finde ich die denn wusste ich gar nicht
<apollo13> das wären ca libvdpau1 und nvidia-vdpau-driver und dann mal vlc in der console starten und gucken was er sagt
<deusex1983> nvidia-vdpau-driver scheint es nicht zu geben
<apollo13> dann such mal nur nach vdpau ich hab hier ein sehr neues debian, die pakete hießen früher anders
<dadrc> nvidia-current kann vpdau, das lib reicht, soweit ich weiß
<apollo13> ah
<deusex1983> ah ok
<deusex1983> das hab ich eh installiert
<deusex1983> habs jetzt mit smplayer auch versucht aber immer noch tearing echt zum ankotzen :-(
<deusex1983> würde so gerne xubuntu für alles nutzen dann brauche ich win 7 nur noch für games aber nein das scheint mir nicht vergönnt zu sein
<deusex1983> hat noch jemand ne idee wie ich das lösen könnte :-(
<deem> deusex1983: wie du was lösen kannst?
<dAnjou> deusex1983: auch für mich nochmal zusammenfassend bitte
<deusex1983> vlc und smplayer haben horizontales tearing trotz vsync anpassung bei den nvidia-settings wie auch in compiz-fusion weiß nicht wie ich das problem lösen könnte
<mrkramps> deusex1983: compiz mal deaktiviert?
<deusex1983> habe jetzt auf xfce umgestellt flimmert noch immer
<mrkramps> deusex1983: haste in xfce mal den compositor deaktiviert?
<mrkramps> wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der jetzt standardmässig an, wenn unterstützt -.-
<deusex1983> ja stimmt den kriegst nicht aus :-(
<mrkramps> ?
<mrkramps> tüllich kann man den deaktivieren
<mrkramps> window manager tweaks → compositor [haken weg machen]
<deusex1983> ja wenn ich den haken anklicke macht er alles zu und der haken bleibt drin
<mrkramps> eh, dann eben über den Einstellungseditor
<deusex1983> wo denn?
<mrkramps>  → xfwm4 → general → use_compositing FALSE
<mrkramps> nicht Einstellungsmanager! sondern Einstellungseditor
<deusex1983> ok dann gehts heißt also immer wenn ich nen film schauen will muss ich compiz-fusion abschalten?
<mrkramps> deusex1983: ja
<deusex1983> uff :-( da gibts also seit jahren noch immer keine lösung echt doof :-(
<mrkramps> deusex1983: xfce4 verwendet aber normalerweise kein compiz
<mrkramps> sondern eine eigene compositing erweiterung für xfwm4
<deusex1983> ach so 
<deusex1983> wie könnte ich die nutzen etc.?
<deusex1983> wäre dankbar für einen tipp wenn das auch so gut geht wie compiz ohne tearing wäre das ein hit
<mrkramps> deusex1983: die kannst du genau so wenig benutzen, wenn du filmen schauen möchtest
<deusex1983> meh schade schade
<mrkramps> der beschleunigte desktop macht das problem
<deusex1983> hab mich wohl zu früh gefreut
<mrkramps> deusex1983: kommt natürlich darauf an, wofür du einen beschleunigten desktop benötigst
<mrkramps> also einen 3d-beschleunigten
<deusex1983> naja wollte halt die effekt in xfce haben weil es die ubuntu ja auch gibt
<mrkramps> deusex1983: ok, dann wirst du dich leider damit abfinden müssen, dass du den compositor (egal ob compiz oder xfw4-erweiterung) vor dem filmschauen jedes mal deaktivieren musst
<deusex1983> ok ist in ubuntu das gleiche oder unter gnome?
<mrkramps> deusex1983: das ist übrigens immer noch das bessere übel… es könnte ja auch garnicht funktionieren ;)
<apollo13> deusex1983: btw geht das tearing im fullscreen weg?
<deusex1983> haha ja stimmt auch wieder
<deusex1983> nein auch nicht
<mrkramps> deusex1983: unity verwendet compiz, gnome3 ebenfalls beschleunigung und kde ebenfalls
<deusex1983> also muss ich es dort auch deaktivieren beim filmschauen richtig
<mrkramps> deaktivieren müsste man es zumindest für unity und kde können, bei gnome3 kein plan… das problem bleibt aber für dich bestehen
<mrkramps> deusex1983: ja
<mrkramps> leider
<deusex1983> ah ok blöd
<deusex1983> also für linux film schauen besser auf AMD Graphics setzen?
<mrkramps> deusex1983: naja, eher auf irgendeinen nicht-3d-beschleunigten desktop
<mrkramps> aber ich für meinen teil kann im detail nichts zu den treiberkapazitäten für andere grafikkarten sagen, bei mir ist compositing immer deaktiviert
<deusex1983> ah ok
<apollo13> deusex1983: bei linux du niemals ati haben willst
<dadrc> Bei mir geht es auch mit nvidia und compositing, aber alle Einstellungen, die ich habe, hast du auch gemacht, sagst du.
<deusex1983> weil die treiber immer noch so toll sind apollo13?
<mrkramps> apollo13: ist eine recht unqualifizierte aussagen… meine ati ist nämlich sehr brav
<mrkramps> trotz foss-treibern
<apollo13> mrkramps: glück gehabt ;)
<deusex1983> wieso glück
<deusex1983> gibts da so viele unterschiede
<mrkramps> deusex1983: in der unterstützung durch die treiber, ja
<deusex1983> hmm ok
<mrkramps> hat hier zufällig jemand einen plan davon, wie man das korekte monitorprofil für einen thinkpad aus dem windowstreiber puhlt?
<deusex1983> ja dadrc
<deusex1983> flimmert trotzdem
<deusex1983> und mrkramps die foss treiber sind also nicht so toll?
<mrkramps> deusex1983: nein, insbesondere nicht wenn man gpu-lastige dinge machen möchte
<deusex1983> ach herje sind die foss die proprietären treiber
<apollo13> aua
<mrkramps> deusex1983: nein
<deusex1983> gg
<deusex1983> ok schon kapiert also die foss treiber sind noch nicht so ausgereift
<mrkramps> deusex1983: und die kommerziellen hersteller legen nicht notwendigerweise wert auf gute linux-unterstützung
<deusex1983> ja leider kenne das problem *seufz*
<deusex1983> obwohl mir vorkommt bei nvidia ist es schon besser
<deusex1983> naja danke für eure hilfe jetzt weiß ich mehr 
<deusex1983> also dann bis bald 
<deusex1983> cu
<maltee_h> Hello @all! :)
<SunTsu> "Hallo überhaupt"?
<maltee_h> Ich habe ein Problem...
<maltee_h> Ich habe 2 Soundausgänge an meinem Rechner. Einmal vorne (Kopfhöhrer) und hinten (lautsprecher). Leider läuft der komplette Sound über die Kopfhörer aber nicht über die Lautsprecher. Bitte um hilfe!
<maltee_h> Achja, ein Bildschirm ist auch per HDMI angeschlossen, der ebenfalls über Lautsprecher verfügt. Auch diese Lautsprecher machen keinen Ton
<maltee_h> Nutze Ubuntu 10.04 LTE + GNOME
<vectory> alsamixer mal starten, ob da ein kanal für auf stumm gestellt ist
<SunTsu> maltee_h: Nicht jede GraKa macht Sound über HDMI, das solltest Du ales erstes checken wenn Du die Boxen des Bildschirms nutzen willst
<LetoThe2nd> gibts da nicht einfach mit rechtsklick auf den lautstärle regler irgendwo ein einstellmenü, wo man die ausgangssenke wählen kann? sollte ja pulse sein.
<SunTsu> pavucontrol könnte helfen
<maltee_h> Ich möchte ja gerne die normalen Lautsprecher haben, nicht die vom Bildschirm!
<maltee_h> Unter Windows haben die am Bildschirm auch funktioniert
<deem> maltee_h: du kannst das einstellen über welchen ausgang der sound rausgeht
<maltee_h> deem: Und wie? Bin noch totaler Anfänger!
<deem> maltee_h: indem du deine lautstärke einstellungen öffnest und das dort önderst
<deem> änderst*
<maltee_h> Habe da aber nur 1 Ausgabegerät!
<dakira> moin
<deem> maltee_h: dann wird deine soundkarte wohl nicht erkannt
<deem> ,soundprobleme? maltee_h schau mal da
<shetlandpony> maltee_h schau mal da, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tasse> hallo ! bei der ausgabe von: uname -p kommt unknown raus! kann man das fixen?
<deem> tasse: was soll das denn ausgeben?
<k1l> tasse: welches ubuntu? welche hardware?
<tasse> ich dachte immer 686! hab ubuntu 10.04.03
<k1l> tasse: welchen cpu hat du denn? welches mainboard? oder laptop?
<tasse> laptop intel core 2
<k1l> tasse: pack mal nen "sudo lshw" in nen pastebin
<pog> moin, sieht man, wenn nm eine Verbindung machen will, warum sie scheitert?
<hdp> Gleiches Ergebnis von uname -p hier, sehe ich kein großes Problem drin.
<k1l> pog: depends
<pog> mein Problem ist, dass sich mein einer Laptop nicht mehr mit dem WLAN verbindet wahrend der andere funktioiert.
<pog> vielleicht boote ich mal neu, bevor ich mich dumm und daemlich suche.
<pog> nm gibt so nicht direkt eine Rueckmeldung, auch nicht, wenn ich z.B. das wlan-laempchen deaktiviere.
<tasse> k1l: was is das ziel?
<pog> k1l: grundsaetzlich waere ein log kein luxus, hat min /var/log/messages nicht griffiges gesehen.
<maltee_h> Ok, bei mir steht "Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05"
<maltee_h> Wie kann ich den nun unter ALSA einfügen?
<k1l> tasse: -p zeigt den prozessortyp an.  da wäre es doch mal klever zu wissen welcher prozessor da genau drin steckt. hier wrid übrigens ein vernünftiger output geliefert bei 11.10
<k1l> pog: was ist mit dmesg?
 * deem kriegt da auch nur unknown mit seinem 10.04.3
<hdp> Drei verschiedene Prozessoren, alle "unknown".
<k1l> dann könnts an lucid liegen
<pog> ich sehe in dmsg nicht was fuer mich griffiges pkto wlan
<deem> warum will man das überhaupt nutzen? "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ist doch vel detailreicher
<pog> ich werde den lappi wohl neu booten und dann weitersehen
<pog> oder auch testen, ob andere Geraete zur Zeit neu aufs WLAN kommen 
<srtu> hi, ich hab folgendes 5 zeiliges shellscript > http://paste.ubuntu.com/776446/ | ich starte es normalerweise über System>Einstellungen>Startprogramme (Gnome 2.x), aber ich bekomme keine popup message, wenn ich es direkt über die shell starte geht es
<pog> srtu: ich hat dann (heisst es) zenity verwendet, war mir unklar warum ein read nicht gereicht hat.
<srtu> @pog sorry ich kann dir nicht folgen, was meinste?
<pog> sry, Du verwendest das ja.
<srtu> jo
<srtu> und display ausgabe hab ich auch gesetzt auf :0
<pog> also soche zentiy-Sripte hab ich schon in gnome eingebunden, und es poppte, ich wuerde halt noch ein "read" reinhaengen, sonst ist die Prozedur vllt schon fertig und das fenster weg.
<pog> ich wuerde zumindest mal versuchen, eine Eingabe reinzuhaengen, ob das Fenster dann da bleibt.
<deem> srtu: vielleicht hilft es auch schon zenity mit der option --display zu starten
<jokrebel> namd
<srtu> :deem das wäre noch ne idee
<srtu> ich boote mal neu
<srtu> re also das hat auch nix gebracht
<tasse> k1l: cpu
<tasse>           description: CPU
<tasse>           product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6500  @ 2.10GHz
<tasse>           vendor: Intel Corp.
<tasse>           physical id: 7
<tasse>           bus info: cpu@0
<tasse>           version: 6.7.10
<tasse>           serial: 0001-067A-0000-0000-0000-0000
<tasse>           slot: N/A
<tasse>           size: 2100MHz
<tasse>           capacity: 2100MHz
<tasse>           width: 64 bits
<tasse>           clock: 200MHz
<k1l> ,nopaste? tasse 
<shetlandpony> tasse: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<k1l> tasse: aber wie es scheint scheint -p unter lucid nicht zu funktionieren
<tasse> das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht -> wie kann man das beheben?
<tasse> hab ein shell script das fragt uname -p ab - und das will nicht laufen
<tasse> daher bin ich fixen
<tasse> am
<deem> tasse: welches skript ist das denn, das da uname -p möchte?
<tasse> crosscompiler fuer fpc
<k1l> uname -a zeigt ja trotzdem an, welche bit type es ist
<k1l> nur halt nicht mit uname -p
<k1l> -m z.b.
<tasse> also bau ich das skript um und lass die fehlerhafte ausgabe sein?
<tasse> dachte man kann die werte von uname bearbeiten ohne den Kernel neu zu kopilieren
<LetoThe2nd> tasse: sicher genau das nicht. weil uname sich ha immer ganz gezielt auf den laufenden kernel bezieht.
<tasse> ok dann erstmal danke
<LupusE> hi
<keggy> abend
<mus4> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob das Brennprogramm brasero ein log anlegt und wo ich es finde?
<Frickelpit> mus4: falls ja dann schau mal unter /var/log/
<mus4> ok
<leszek> hi
<fbausch> moin
<XamDM> tach
<l11> Hi all 
<l11> ich habe folgendes Problem : Ich will mir ubuntu tweak runterladen und es dann mit dem Sofware-Center öffnen damit ich es installieren kann, weis aber nicht wie ich mir das einstelle , kann jemand helfen ?
<Frickelpit> l11: wozu brauchst du ubuntu-tweak?
<k1l> l11: schon wieder fremdquellen? hat dir das theater gestern nicht gereicht?
<l11> ich habs ja im griff := 
<l11> :) 
<k1l> l11: nutz doch erstmal das gnome-tweak-tool das gibts in den quellen
<l11> play aber wie könnte ich es denn generell einstellen ? 
<k1l> was willst du denn einstellen?
<l11> das ich downloads die ich per firefox runterlade mit dem software center öffne
<ppq> l11: belies dich bei interesse mal zu "Paketverwaltung" im ubuntuusers wiki
<k1l> ,fremdquellen? l11 
<shetlandpony> l11, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Frickelpit> l11: und damit fremdquellen nutzt
<l11> danke euch ;) 
<jokrebel> l11: Man lädt nicht wie bei Windows was mit dem Browser runter um es dann zu installieren. Auch nicht mit dem Softwarecenter.
<l11>  mit configure und make? 
<k1l> l11: omg
<Frickelpit> lol
<jokrebel> l11: Nein
<ppq> :D
<Frickelpit> l11: was willst du denn da kompilieren?
<jokrebel> l11: Das versuchen sogar Erfahrene möglichst zu vermeiden!
<fbausch> l11: in den aller-allerwenigsten Fällen, muss man unter Ubuntu etwas selber kompilieren
<l11> gut zu wissen
<jokrebel> l11: Und ich vermute solche Aussagen sind Dir nicht unbekannt :-/
<l11> ich hab halt bei youtube was gefunden : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zd6i0GD4pM   "wie man ubuntu-tweak" installiert 
<shetlandpony> l11's youtube link:  [TUT] Wie man den Ubuntu Tweak installiert und anwendet - YouTube 
<k1l> ,wiki? l11 
<shetlandpony> l11, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<hdp_> Statt Filme zu schauen besser Dokumentation lesen.
<k1l> l11: das sollte die erste anlaufstelle sein. danach dann die dokumentation des jeweiligen programms.  denke kaum, dass der Youtube Film Macher dir hilft, wenn das dein system zerschiesst.
<k1l> l11: und nochmal: was willst du denn damit einstellen? 90% der einstellungen kann man auch einfach mit den Boardmitteln einstellen. da brauchst du kein super-duper-tool
<bullgard4> l11: Wahrscheinlich kommst Du am besten zurecht, wenn Du Dir (anstatt) das Programmpaket gnome-tweak-tool herunterlädtst mittels des Programms Synaptic.
<bullgard4> -t
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, wenn ich in der Console Programme starte z.B. aptitude oder mc und diese wieder beende und vorher und nachher free ausführe dann habe ich offensichtlich nach beendigung der Programme weniger freien Speicher als vorher. Mache ich da as falsch?
<bekks> superhonk: Nichts.
<bekks> superhonk: Nopaste doch mal zwei solche Ausgaben.
<bekks> ,nopaste? superhonk 
<shetlandpony> superhonk: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<superhonk> bekks: Da ich auf dem besagten System leider keinen Netzzugang habe und derzeit hier auf einem anderen OS tippe, möchte ich die Frage anders formulieren. 
<bekks> Dann nimm Dir einen USB stick oder so :)
<superhonk> bekks: welche Ausgabewerte von free sind interessant?
<bullgard4> superhonk: Die Ausgabe von free ist nicht so riesengroß. Kopiere sie auf einen USB-Stick, stecke den Stick um und nopaste diese Textdatei.
<bekks> superhonk: An der Stelle alle.
<superhonk> da ich ein blutiger Anfänger bin wird das Einbinden via länger dauern als es abzutippen. Ich tippe...
<superhonk> Hier der Text: [paste:404667:free vor und nach aptitude]
<ppq> ganze url, bitte
<bekks> Gib uns bitte eine URL.
<superhonk> Leider ist es der typische Vorführeffekt. ich habe nun nach aptitude anscheinend mehr freien Speicher.
<Frickelpit> superhonk: freier speicher ist wertloser speicher
<superhonk> sorry, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404667/
<Frickelpit> solange dein system nicht swapt ist es völlig ok das der ram genutzt wird
<k1l> superhonk: schau dir mal die werte in der zweiten zeile an erster stelle an
<superhonk> Frickelpit: wie darf ich das verstehen, ich dachte es ist immer gut möglichst viel freien Speicher zu haben und das wenn ich ein Programm starte / schließe in der Regel der FreieSpeicher gleich bleibt.
<jokrebel> Im Gegenteil. Vielleicht sogar besser, weil etwas was Du gleich (wieder?) brauchst schon im Speicher ist.
<Frickelpit> superhonk: dein kernel verwaltet den speicher nach bedarf
<k1l> superhonk: das ist der wert, er wirklich belegt ist. der rest ist nur buffers oder cache. der fliegt sofort raus, wenn der ram benötigt wird
<k1l> superhonk: das ist wie nen V8 kaufen aber nur einen zylinder benutzen
<Frickelpit> superhonk: wie gesagt, solange dein system nicht swapt ist alles ok
<k1l> superhonk: buffers und cache sind interessant für dich. das beschleunigt z.b. auch deine programme wenn du sie öfters schliesst
<superhonk> k1l: der Wert in der 2. Zeile ist Total: 241580; heißt das das direkt der gesamte Speiche in beschlaggenomen wird und der Wert unter free mehr Schall und Rauch ist als alles andere?
<k1l> superhonk: nein ich meine die normale free -m ansicht
<superhonk> k1l: achso buffers/cache, richtig?
<k1l_> <k1l> superhonk: nein ich meine die normale free -m ansicht
<k1l_> <k1l> also 2. zeile in der daten stehen
<superhonk> k1l: 1. Zeile mit Daten ist Mem: 2. Zeile mit Daten ist -/+ buffers/cache 3. Zeile mit daten ist Swap: ; oder sehe ich das falsch?
<superhonk> k1l: das heißt desto größer der Wert bei Free in der Zeile buffers/cache desto besser, richtig?
<bekks> Je weniger unbenutzt ist, umso besser.
<k1l_> superhonk: 2. zeile (mit daten) 1. zahl
<k1l_> superhonk: das ist der wert der echt benutzt wird
<k1l_> und wenn dein system viel speicher braucht (egal ob real, buffers oder cache) ist doch gut. probleme gibts erst, wenn er swappen muss
<superhonk> Entschuldigt bitte das ich bei dem Thema etwas sehr schwer von Begriff war. Jetzt habe ich es wohl verstanden. Ich hatte mich an dem Free-Wert aus der 1. Zeile festgebissen. Besten Dank.
<k1l_> superhonk: du kannst auch mal htop anwerfen, das zeigt nen bunten balken
<wesselch1> Moin
<wesselch1> @Fuchs: Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe neulich. Mittlerweile hat sich das Problem irgendwie von selbst gelöst (Installation des Kernels war abgebrochen).
<schweegi> Guten Abend! Ich versuche hier gerade Sun Java zu installieren. Allerdings erscheinen bei mir keine Lizenzbestimmungen die akzeptieren habe so wie es im Wiki beschrieben wird. Kann jemand helfen? 
<k1l_> schweegi: welches ubuntu? und welches java? per paket aus den quellen?
<schweegi> k1l_: Sun Java, Ubuntu 11.10 - manuelle Installation wie hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Manuell#64-Bit-JRE - bei mir erscheinen jedoch keine Lizenzbedingungen
<k1l_> schweegi: war java schonmal installiert?
<schweegi> k1l_: Nur OpenJDK, das habe ich allerdings komplett entfernt. Das System ist ansonsten gerade frisch aufgesetzt
<k1l_> bei sun hat sich einiges geändert. k.a. ob das so noch aktuell ist
<schweegi> okay trotzdem danke
<bekks> sun? was?
<l11> halihallo
<l11> ich benutze seit in paar tagen ubuntu und wollte mal fragen warum mein headset nicht erkannt wird und was ich da machen kann 
<k1l_> ,wf? l11 
<shetlandpony> l11: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<l11> Headset funktioniert nicht. Seit: beim ersten einstecken(gerät ist aber ganz) Ubuntu 11.10, gibt keine fehlermeldungen ! 
<niemand> usb oder klinke?
<l11> usb
<guntbert> l11: welche Hardware
<l11> UHS-1000 Ultron Volume
<guntbert> l11: ich kann nicht helfen, aber versuch, etwas mehr Info freiwillg zu geben, es kostet ja nicht jedes Wort extra :-)
<l11> Also im endeffekt wenn ich das headset unter win7 anschließe wird es erkannt und ich kann damit hören und auch skypen , wenn ich es wenn ich ubuntu 11.10 starte und dort das headset dann in den usb schiebe tut sich garnichts
<Arch-vile7> ein USB-Headset ist eigentlich eine Soundkarte. Hier sind die ersten Schritte der Fehlersuche beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<k1l_> nopaste mal "lsusb" und "dmesg"  nachdem du es eingesteckt hast
<l11> lsusb = http://pastie.org/3049386
<l11> dmesg = http://pastie.org/3049399
<dadrc> l11, guck mal in 'pactl list cards', wieviele Soundkarten bei dir erkannt werden
<k1l_> piotr__: magst du mal nach deiner verbindung schauen?
<l11> pactl list cards = http://pastie.org/3049463
<dadrc> l11, sieht doch gut aus. Start mal 'pavucontrol'
<dadrc> Kann sein, dass du das erst installieren musst, Paket heißt auch so.
<l11> ich sehe auch gerade bei audio einstellung wird das erkannt
<dadrc> Jo
<l11> nur ich hör trotzdem nix drüber und bei skype funzt es nicht
<dadrc> Deshalb pavucontrol
<dadrc> Damit kannst du dann einstellen, welche Anwendung welche Karte für In- und Output benutzt.
<l11> okay habs installiert 
<l11> wie gehe ich damit um 
<dadrc> Anmachen :)
<dadrc> Interface ist relativ selbsterklärend. Du willst wohl dein Headset als Standardquelle und -senke 
<l11> ja ich hab jetzt mal etwas mit rumgespielt
<l11> aber bekomm es nicht direkt so hin 
<l11> auch wenn es recht simpel ist weis ich leider nicht wie ich mir das einstellen kann das das micro abzeptiert wird 
<l11> und nicht die ganze zeit das rechner interne micro benutzt wird
<l11> musste kurz reloggen
<dadrc> l11, mach Skype an, starte einen Testanruf, geh in pavucontrol auf Aufnahme und wähl für Skype dein Headset aus
<l11> es wird glaube ich nicht angezeigt aber moment ich probier es mal 
<dadrc> Oder setz es unter Eingabegeräte als Standard, bevor du Skype startest
<l11> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() fehlgeschlagen
<l11> was sagt mir das? 
<l11> ich hab irgentwie garkeinen sound mehr 
<dAnjou> dass pulse schon looft
<l11> hmm ich hab keinen sound mehr :( 
<dAnjou> pulse sollte man - soviel ich weiß - unter ubuntu mit "service pulseaudio start|stop" steuern
<dAnjou> mit root-rechten
<l11> also wenn ich pavucontrol anmache und mir alles anschaue pulsieren die leisten weil ich mal Musik angemacht habe um es zu testen 
<l11> ich bekomme aber keinen müden ton raus 
<l11> egal ob headset dran oder nicht
<Zaiko> Nabend
<Zaiko> ich habe da ein problem mit ubuntu
<Zaiko> ist jemand da?
<koegs> ,frag? Zaiko
<shetlandpony> Zaiko: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Zaiko> ok, ihr seit da
<Zaiko> ich habe ein problem, mit meinem laptop
<Tantusa> seid mit d*
<Zaiko> tantusa, danke für deine rechtschreibhilfe aber ich hab mein msa
<Zaiko> zurück zum problem
<Zaiko> Mein cpu verbraucht mehr strom, wenn ich in senkrecht hinstelle, Liegt es vllt daran, dass er mehr kraft braucht, um die elektronen durch die leiter zu schieben?
<Zaiko> manchmal stürzt mein ubuntu dann auch ab
<koegs> Zaiko: das positionieren des laptops hat nix mit dem stromverbrauch, etc. zu tun
<Tantusa> hört sich logisch an wegen der schwerkraft
<koegs> evtl. läuft dann der lüfter nicht richtig und dein laptop überhitzt
<koegs> Tantusa: bitte nicht füttern
<Zaiko> koegs: ja, er wird sehr heiß
<koegs> dann wird ihm wohl in der position zu heiss, das kann zu verschiedenen sachen führen, unter anderem ein "absturz"
<sash_> Man stellt Laptops nicht senkrecht hin...
<Zaiko> mhh...ich versuch ihn mal auf zuhängen und einen ventilator auf ihn zu richten, vllt kühlt er sich dann ab
<koegs> Zaiko: du könntest auch mal von einem fachmann überprüfen lassen ob sich zuviel staub im inneren festgesetzt hat und somit die kühlung verhindert
<Zaiko> an ubuntu könnte es nicht liegen? Vllt macht er ihn viel zu heißt?
<Tantusa> wie wär es einfach dein lappy mit offenen kühlschrank nur zu benutzen
<koegs> Tantusa: lass es bitte
<koegs> letzte Verwarnung
<Zaiko> fachmänner sind mir eigentlich viel zu teuer, und es gibt zuviele schwarze schafe
<Zaiko> die wollen nur an mein geld
<Tantusa> also ich mach das immer so wenn es zu heiß ist, lege dann immer kühlpats unter dem lappy. aber das ist nur ne vorrübergehende lösung. geh lieber zum fachman, denk nicht das es an ubuntu liegt
<koegs> Zaiko: da es offensichtlich kein Ubuntu-Problem ist, könnte man bei Bedarf in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weitersprechen
<Zaiko> na vllt liegts doch am ubuntu
<Zaiko> unter windows läuft er normal
<Zaiko> ich weiß was ich mache
<Zaiko> ich reibe mein laptop mir ener wärmeleitpaste ein, und lass den kühlschrank offen
<Zaiko> oder gleich auf dem balkon
<Tantusa> mit dem ventilator
<Zaiko> hoffentlich funktioniert meine funktastatur und maus auch bei geschlossenem fenster
<Tantusa> nicht vergessen
<Zaiko> man, das geht hier ab wie im puff
<Zaiko> rein rauß rein rauß
<Tantusa> da kennt sich einer aus
<Zaiko> bin ja nicht von gestern
<Tantusa> bau ne pipe von deinem lappy bis zu kühlschrank, dann brauchst dein kühlschrank nicht auf zu machen
<koegs> ,offtopic?
<shetlandpony> koegs, offtopic ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Zaiko> koegs: hast du verstanden?
<dadrc> \quote remove #ubuntu-de Zaiko :Geh woanders trollen.
<Tantusa> kannst da was lernen koegs
<dadrc> ugh.
<Brod> quit
<Simon1> Zaiko:  Kauf dir ein Kühlpad.
<Simon1> Zaiko: Ich habe mit Ubuntu das selbe Problem au meinem großen Laptop. Da hat mir auch nur das Kühlüad abhilfe geschafft.
<dadrc> Simon1, a) er ist weg, b) don't feed the troll.
<TheInfinity> Zaiko: je nach hersteller gibt es zertifizierte unternehmen.
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-21
<Guest14440> servus zusammen, eine frage.. auf meinem ubuntu scheint irgendein webserver zu laufen (localhost zeigt "it works"...). ich hab apache2 und lampp schon gestoppt..ich krieg langsam echt die krise.. wie krieg ich raus welcher server da noch am laufen is?
<bunyip> Guest14440: mit netstat
<Guest14440> bunyip: mit netstat krieg ich sowas in der art "tcp6...1212/java" angezeigt auf port 8080. weisst du wie ich das interpretieren kann?
<bunyip> Guest14440: mache mal netstat -tulpen, ist übersichtlicher.
<Guest14440> alles klar habs, danke. scheint n firefox prob zu sein. wenn ich localhost eingeb wird mir die seite angezeigt als ob der server läuft. wenn ich die seite aktualisier ist sie nicht erreichbar.  unter epiphany is localhost gar nich aufrufbar..also scheint der gar nich zu laufen. jedenfalls danke
<bunyip> np
<pacy_> morgen
<pacy_> ich frag einfach mal drauflos mit glück ist ja noch jemand wach
<pacy_> ich hab mir gerade mittels dd meine eine externe hdd auf ne andere kopiert ( Ziel ist 60 GB größer) und wenn ich nun auf dletztere etwas schreiben will bekomm ich ne rueckmeldung, dass ich keinen platz mehr auf ihr hab
<pacy_> ein "du -ahc" auf die plattte liefert mir nur nullwerte
<pacy_> ok, weiß zwar nicht woran es lag aber wenn ich sie ausgebunden und in ein eigens erstelltes dir gemountet hab, welches nicht in /media liegt geht es wieder... komische sache weil ich sie davor auch schon ausgenuden aber halt wieder das gleiche verzeichniss eingebunden hatte
<pacy_> ich frag lieber morgen nochmal ... bei mir klappts auch mit dem schreiben nichtmehr so :)
<bullgard4> Wird die Gruppe bin in Ubuntu nur aus historischen Gründen noch geführt? 
<iudex> moin, gibts bei den irc clients wesentliche unterschiede, oder sind die sich alle ähnlich; habe gerade den ichat gnome geladen
<bullgard4> iudex: Es gibt Unterschiede. Es kommt darauf an, ob Du sie wesentlich findest. Ich mache z. B. viel IRC auf vielen Kanälen. Da kommt es mir darauf an, daß ich den Client auf verschiedene Bedingungen in den unterschiedlichen IRC-Netzwerken leicht umprogrammieren kann. --  Du hast eventuell andere Wünsche.
<jokrebel> hi
<k3Rn> hallo
<k3Rn> ich möchte mir gern alle konfigurierten TAP interfaces anzeigen lassen. wie kann man diese von 'normalen' interfaces unterscheiden?
<SunTsu> siehe #ubuntu ;)
<k3Rn> SunTsu: gibts denn nicht sonst noch ne möglichkeit die interfaces zu unterscheiden, außer am namen?
<SunTsu> k3Rn: Schrieb ich doch noch was dazu: ip tuntap
<k3Rn> okay hab ich ueberlesen - ich check den befehl mal
<k3Rn> SunTsu: vielen dank, der befehl tut genau was ich wollte
<SunTsu> k3Rn: immer gern. 
<iudex> hallo, wo finde ich bei ubuntu 11.10 , sofern vorhanden, den adobe pdf reader?
<dadrc> iudex, wenn es wirklich der von Adobe sein muss, der ist im Partner-Repository
<dadrc> Paket heißt adobereader-deu
<dadrc> Oder, wenn du die englische Version willst: acroread
<iudex> ich habe verschlüsselte pdf dateien die ich bis jetzt mit noch keinem anderen reader (und richtigen passwörtern) öffnen konnte
<dadrc> Na denn.
<iudex> danke erstmal
<frioo> wie kann man das schlüsselbundpassword zurücksetzten, wenn man das alte password nicht mehr kennt?
<dadrc> frioo, ich weiß nicht, ob das ohne das alte Passwort geht, aber du kannst mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_schl%C3%BCsselbund#Passwort-aendern probieren.
<frioo> dadrc: hab schon gelesen, da steht gar nichts, was hilfreich wäre
<dadrc> frioo, wo genau hängt es denn? Ich hab gerade kein Gnome hier... 
<frioo> ich habe zwei user auf der maschine, einer (A) ist in der admin gruppe, der andere(B) nicht. wenn sich der B als erster mit passwort anmeldet, wird nach dem entsperren des schlüsselbunds gefragt. dieser password ist jedoch nicht leer und stimmt nicht mit dem user password überein
<frioo> ich tippe drauf, dass der networkmanager drauf zugreift um eine netztverbindung aufzubauen zu können.
<dadrc> Möglich, ja.
<dadrc> Und mit B über den oben beschriebenen Weg das Passwort zurücksetzen klappt nicht?
<k1l> ich weiß nicht, wie du das schlüsselbundpasswort resetest, aber die abfrage zu anfangt hängt sicher mit dem wlan zusammen. da könntest du mit dem admin konto im nm unten "für alle nutzer" anklicken, dann sollte es dafür nicht mehr anchfragen
<frioo> nein, weil das alte nicht leer ist, und auch nicht bekannt
<dadrc> Dann kannst du a) das probieren, was k1l vorschlägt oder b) einen neuen Keyring für B anzulegen
<dadrc> *anlegen
<frioo> k1l: bei admin user A ist dieser feld schon gesetzt, aber irgendwie bleibt es nicht dauerhaft gesetzt
<frioo> dadrc: ja, ich hab schon gedacht, einfach .gnome2/keyrings zu löschen
<frioo> es scheint mit die einzigste alternative zu sein
<dadrc> frioo, hab auch nichts besseres, wenn das mit der Freigabe für alle Nutzer nicht klappt.
<k1l> dann stimmt da aber was nicht, wenn der haken nicht drin bleibt. weil genau dafür ist das ja gedacht, dass der admin der kiste das einstellt und andere drauf zugreifen können
<frioo> ok, ich habe den alten schlüsselbund gelöscht und teste mal den neuen mit einen leeren password
<iudex> hallo, wie entpacke und installiere ich programme (in form von *.tar.gz)
<k1l> ,packprogramme? iudex 
<Frickelpit> iudex: mit einem packprogramm, bei ubuntu ist es file-roller afaik
<shetlandpony> iudex, Packprogramme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<iudex> danke
<dadrc> Installieren wird da aber wahrscheinlich nichts, das wirst du erst kompilieren müssen.
<Frickelpit> dadrc: kommt drauf an, evtl. ist ne bin drin
 * Frickelpit vermutet mal, dass es um den neuen Firefox geht
<iudex> in dem paket sind api und *.sh dateien
<dadrc> Frickelpit, hmjo, gut. Aber auch die lassen sich schlecht installieren ;)
<Frickelpit> dadrc: warum? mv /von/hier /nach/da, fertig installiert :D
<dadrc> "installiert"
<iudex> wie führe ich denn die *.sh aus die in dem paket drin sit?
<iudex> ist
<Frickelpit> iudex: hast du dir die datei vorher angesehen?
<Frickelpit> oder willst du sie blind ausführen?
<iudex> das ist ein verschlüsselungsprogramm für pdf dateien, was adobe reader braucht um bestimmte dateien lesen zu können
<iudex> bei windows wurde das von adobe gleich mitinstalliert
<iudex> ich vertraue dem inhalt einfach mal...
<Frickelpit> iudex: ist die datei ausführbar?
<iudex> welche? ich hab ne tar.gz und dadrin sind wiederum 4 dateien...
<Frickelpit> na die *.sh
<iudex> das war meine frage, wie man so eine *.sh ausführt
<iudex> im terminal oder anders
<iudex> wenn ich draufklicke öffnet sich das skript mit gedit
<Frickelpit> iudex: schau mit ls -l ob die datei +x hat
<Blindie> den giebts aber nicht deutsch, schade
<Blindie> ups
<Blindie> falsch XD
<iudex> -rwxr-xr-x steht da
<Frickelpit> iudex: bitte nicht ungefragt im query, support gibts hier
<Frickelpit> iudex: dann probier es mal im terminal
<iudex> wie  denn?
<iudex> ich hab keine ahnung vom terminal
<iudex> wie führe ich die sh denn aus?
<Frickelpit> iudex: wechsel in das verzeichnis mit cd und dann mit ./scriptname.sh
<iudex> im verzeichnis bin ich schon
<iudex> ok dann steht ./ für "ausführen"?
<Frickelpit> auch
<Frickelpit> gibt mehrere möglichkeiten
<k3Rn> frage: kann/darf man mehrere TUN/TAP interfaces an eine bridge anschliessen?
<iudex> jetzt steht da "pls login as root"
<iudex> muss ich da jetzt sudo vorsetzen?
<k1l> iudex: da gibts keine readme dazu?
<iudex> ne
<k1l> oder dort, wo du den kram her hast?
<iudex> nur ne sh und 2 api dateien
<iudex> ne leider nicht, es gibt wohl ne FAQ aber nur mit windows bezug
<iudex> wie melde ich mich denn als root an?
<k1l> sudo benutzen:
<k1l> ,sudo? iudex 
<shetlandpony> iudex: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<iudex> hab gerade versucht mit ’sudo ./ dateiname.sh’ das auszuführen, hat auch gestartet aber gleich kam ne fehlermeldung
<iudex> danke shetland
<iudex> jetzt sehe ich gerade, dass das programm nur mit adobe reader 7 und 8 kompatibel is und deshalb nicht startet... gibts ne möglichkeit, eine älter version von dem reader zu installieren?
<iudex> hallo, kann man im ubuntu starter eigene verknüpfungen anbinden?
<iudex> sprich, nen eigenen button um zb ne *.sh irgendwo aufen rechner ausführen
<fbausch> welche Ubuntu-Version benutzt du?
<iudex> 11.10
<iudex> bei windows konnte man ja einfach rechtsklick aufen desktop und ne verknüpfung erstellen
<iudex> geht das hier auch?
<fbausch> wo möchtest du den Starter haben?
<iudex> also im linken panel wo auch der "dash startseite"n button ist
<Frickelpit> iudex: starte das programm und klicke dann auf das icon im panel mit der rechten maustaste
<fbausch> wenn das Programm offen ist: rechtsklicken auf das Icon und dann gibts da einen Eintrag à la "in der Leiste behalten"
<fbausch> weiß aber nicht, wie das auf einem deutschen System heißt
<iudex> frickelpit: das funktioniert nicht, weil ich das programm in unterschiedlichen versionen aufen rechner habe und im panel nur die aktuellste angezeigt wird
<hardcore> kann mir da jemand helfen. es ging ovn der ein auf die anderen minute auf einmal kein gem/ruby mehr
<hardcore> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404672/#
<iudex> fbausch: s.o. das funktioniert leider nicht
<Frickelpit> iudex: dann musst du dir eine .desktop datei anlegen
<iudex> :: also ich habe jetzt verschiedene adobe reader versionen aufen rechner. wenn ich bspw version 8 starte und dann mit rechtsklick das fenster öffne "in liste beibehalten" und dann bestätige wird nur die aktuellste version verlinkt
<iudex> warum und wie mach ich das? frickelpit
<Frickelpit> iudex: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Anwendung-hinzufuegen
<iudex> danke
<gross> Moin
<gross> Ist das hier der Richtige Channel für Fragen wg.Konfiguration?
<Minipluto> kann man bei Unity eine Verzögerung für die Starterleiste einstellen? Ich ticke da mämlich andauernd versehendlich mit dem Mauszeiger an, weil es einige Programme gibt, bei denen irgendwelche klickbaren Dinge am linken Rand sind und da muss man dann erst wieder den Mauszeiger weg ziehen, warten bis sich die Leiste wieder ein klappt und das nervt langsam
<k1l> ,wf? gross 
<shetlandpony> gross: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<gross> ok, brauche hilfe bei der Konfigurierung von alpine, dem E-Mail client.
<gross> Kann E-Mails empfangen aber nicht senden.
<gross> es gibt jedesmal eine Fehlermeldung [Mail not sent: MAIL first {mp025}]
<k1l> gross: welches ubuntu? kommen fehlermeldungen? etc.
<gross> sorry 10.4
<gross> [Mail not sent: MAIL first {mp025}]
<k1l> gross: das finde ich auf die schnelle: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-kann-man-das-e-mail-programm-alpine-korre/#post-1698027
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/764d4jj |        Wie kann man das E-Mail Programm Alpine korrekt einstellen? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<gross> bin gerade am schauen, danke
<k1l> Minipluto: mal im ccsm geguckt?
<Minipluto> k1l: jo, im Unity Plugin. Da hab ich nichts gefunden. Hätte ja sein können dass es da noch Möglichkeiten in dconf gibt oder so
<Minipluto> obwohl… ist ja quasi bloß ein compiz plugin… wieso sollte da was in dconf sein
<Minipluto> omg habs gefunden, ein riesiger Slider ;P
<Minipluto> wahrscheinlich nervt es mich dann in ein paar Tagen, dass ich so lange am Panel schubbern muss, bis es auf geht… so ganz optimal ist das noch nicht. Ein Beispiel ist z.B. Thunderbird, wenn man da die Baumansicht von den RSS-Feeds oder den Postfächern aufklappen will, kommt man ziemlich schnell an den Bildschirmrand
<gross> sorry, vergessen meinte über pop3
<gross> disconnect irc.freenode.net
<gross> qiut
<maltee_h> Hallo
<maltee_h> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe RecordMyDesktop installiert und möchte gerne meinen internen Sound aufnehmen
<maltee_h> In der Doku steht, dass ich PulseAudio installieren soll
<maltee_h> Dies habe ich auch getan
<maltee_h> Wenn ich nun die aufnahme starten will, wurde unter Status 768 beendet
<maltee_h> Bschreibung: Fehler während des Öffnens/Konfigurieren der Soundkarte
<maltee_h> Was kann ich tun?
<dadrc> Hast du auch auf Pulse umgestellt? Funktioniert Pulse überhaupt?
<maltee_h> Ja, auf Pulse habe ich umgestellt
<maltee_h> Ob es funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Wie teste ich das denn?
 * LetoThe2nd würde in diesem zusammenhang mal das ubuntu interessieren, namentlich in form eines pastebins von lsb_release -a
<dadrc> Wieso musstest du überhaupt Pulse installieren? Pulse ist seit über 2 Jahren Standard.
<maltee_h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/777642/
<LetoThe2nd> also da war pulse mit absoluter sicherheit schon das standardsoundsystem.
<dadrc> allerdings.
<maltee_h> Aber trotzdem läuft es nicht..
<Natverkslista> !info irssi
<ppq> ,irssi? Natverkslista
<shetlandpony> Natverkslista, irssi ist ein IRC Client fuer die Console. Informationen findet man auf http://irssi.org, http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Irssi
<ppq> so geht das.
<dadrc> Da such ich extra raus, wo die dumme Config ist und der Kerl haut ab...
<dadrc> Ich geh mir 'nen Kaffee holen.
<LupusE> hi
<ppq> Natverkslista: wolltest du vielleicht nach #ubuntu-se statt #ubuntu-de? ;)
<Natverkslista> ja ... ich glaube ich habe mich vertippt ;-)
<basti> abend. kann man das standard entpacktool von nautilus ändern? es ist ziemlich nervig, dass dieses nicht mit umlauten klar kommt...
<k1l> ,packprogramme? basti 
<shetlandpony> basti, Packprogramme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> aber ich konnte bisher alles öffnen damit :/
<f31n> hey, ich hätt da mal wieder ne frage ^^ wie kann ich in der cli die dateien eines ordners auf ne phrase durchsuchen? in google find ich rigendwie nur müll dazu wahrscheinlich weil ich falsch danach suche -,-
<k1l> ,shell grep? f31n 
<shetlandpony> f31n, Shell grep ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/grep - Weitere Infos im query ...
<f31n> dankeee k1l
<k1l> ja mit grep und find solltest du dich erstmal austoben können
<f31n> jup voll und ganz dachte ursprünglich nicht dass das grep kann aber jo wieder einmal ne funktion für nicht so mächtig gehalten wie sie ist :)
<grossing> hi zusammen
<jokrebel> Hi auch
<LupusE> braucht man dazu find? grep kann auch * und -R
<apollo13> basti: das kommt mit umlauten klar
<schweegi> Guten Abend. GIbt es ein Indicator-Applet zur Regelung der Prozessortaktstufen wie unter GNOME2.3 für Unity unter Ubuntu 11.10? 
<schweegi> Ich habe das Gefühl das die automatische Regelung nicht funktioniert
<hdp> Google behauptet, dass so etwas existiert.
<schweegi> ich habe bereits gegooglet, aber immer nur applets gefunden die mir die auslastung anzeigen, nicht aber wo man die CPU regeln kann
<hdp> "Indicator applet for displaying and changing CPU frequency on-the-fly. "
<hdp> Versuch es mal mit diesem Suchstring "cpu indicator applet unity".
<schweegi> hdp: habs gefunden, Danke. Geht das auch mit 11.10? 
<schweegi> das läuft soweit. Wirkt sich die Einstellung denn auf alle Kerne der CPU aus oder nur auf einen?  man kann das dort nicht einstellen
<jokrebel> schweegi: Schau einfach beim ppa selbst. https://launchpad.net/indicator-cpufreq ggf. ist der Bug noch nicht beseitgt, habs aber nicht glesen https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-cpufreq/+bug/871545
<jokrebel> schweegi: Näheres solltest Du den/die PPA-Entwickler Deines Vertrauens fragen.
<schweegi> Okay, Danke
<jokrebel> schweegi: Gerne
<dirk_> Guten Nabend,
<dirk_> Vielleicht hat jemand eine schnelle Antwort zu den Umgebgunsvariablen. LC_NAME steht laut manpage "Name formats", liege ich damit richtig das es um die Reihenfolte Vorname/Nachame, Nachname/Vorname handelt?
<jokrebel> BigChris: Hast Du Verbindungsprobleme? Oder wieso gehst Du ständig rein und raus?
<BigChris> jokrebel: Ja, aber sollte sich jetzt erledigt haben
<jokrebel> BigChris: Wenn nicht, nimm uns bitte einstweilen aus dem Autoconnect, danke.
<BigChris> jokrebel: bzw. stürzt mein xchat-gnome ab, wenn ich versuche die einstellungen aufzurufen. habe ich nun in griff bekommen. sorry, wollte nicht auffallen
<bekks> dirk_: You are wrong. http://www.eki.ee/itstandard/2000/LC_NAME.shtml
<dirk_> bekks: danke!
<deusex1983> hallo leute, uff kriege gleich die krise hab jetzt compiz entfernt wieso kommt immer noch horizontal tearing unter nvidia grafikarte mit xubuntu 11.10
<dirk_> bekks: thanks you!
<koegs> wie konnte ich mir nochmal die aktuelle X Config ausgeben lassen?
<Frickelpit> koegs: meinst du X -configure?
<d4vid2012> servus
<koegs> Frickelpit: amdcccle für ati baut mir ne passende X-Konfiguration, stürzt aber beim schreiben in xorg.conf ab, deswegen versuche ich die aktuelle KOnfiguration zu "sichern"
<Frickelpit> koegs: evtl umleiten in eine datei und händisch die xorg.conf anlegen?
<jokrebel> gn8
<koegs> Frickelpit: wie soll ich "umleiten", amdcccle gibt mir ja nix aus
<Frickelpit> koegs: ich hab keine ATI, wird dir vorher die config angezeigt?
<koegs> nope, eben nicht, ist eine GUI und ich seh nix wie in nvidia-settings
<deusex1983> kann mir keiner weiterhelfen
<koegs> deusex1983: gabs da nicht ne option in nvidia-settings?
<deusex1983> ja auch aber unter settings-manager muss compositing deaktiviert werden
<deusex1983> jetzt gehts juhu
<gross> ji
<gross> hi
<gross> guten abend
<k1l_> hallo zum 2.
<gross> sorry, muss leider weg
<eipi-1> hi, kann man softwareseitig zwischen laptop-lautsprecher und kopfhörer wechseln oder sogar unterschiedliche dinge auf den beiden ausgeängen abspielen? Hat jemand einen Tipp parat?
<tbc2n> hi@all
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-22
<nevchen> morgen! schon jemand wach?
<KnechtR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/557177 <- initctl start mounted-tmp erased all my data in /. muaahahah. :-))) der melder ist bestimmt wieder bei windows
<dot8> ich habe gestern nullmailer installiert. ein echo hello|mail -s "Test" externe@mail.de klappt! Also sollte die konfig von nullmailer ok sein. wenn aber ein programm, in dem Falle ein python script versucht eine mail zu verschicken, dann klappt, das nicht. die mail wird nicht mal in den logs erwähnt, warum sie nicht verschickt wird. JEmand einen Tipp?
<sash_> dot8: Solltest dich vielleicht entscheiden, ob du das unter Ubuntu oder Debian gemacht hast.
<dot8> sash_: ;-) 
<bullgard4> Warum ist dhclient.conf von /etc/dhcp3/ in Ubuntu 10.04.3 gewandert in /etc/dhcp/ in Ubuntu 11.10?
<sash_> Wahrscheinlich ist die Versionsunterscheidung unnötig, weil dhcp2 nicht mehr angeboten wird.
<apollo13> Weil sie sich gedacht haben dass /etc/dhpc3 falsch ist…
<apollo13> aber wenn jetzt dhcp4 kommt einsienself!!!
<sash_> Dann nennen se den halt /etc/dhcp4
<apollo13> …
<bullgard4> Schöne neue Welt!
<jokrebel> cantonic: Verbindungsprobleme?
<geser> dot8: wie verschickt das Python-Skript die Mail?
<k1l> wie fahre ich denn gnome3 herunter per mausbedienung? hab hier in dem me-menü nur abmelden und berreitschaft
<Frickelpit> k1l: alt drücken, dann kommt runterfahren
<Frickelpit> oder das alternative menü installieren per extension
<k1l> ahhh, tricky
<Minipluto> Kann jemand, der den PulseAudio Equalizer vom WebUpd8 Team verwendet oder mal verwendet hat, bitte nachsehen, ob es da einen Regler zur Vorverstärkung gibt? Auf dem Screenshot hier ist das nämlich der Fall, bei mir hingegen nicht: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TJYF_L3vMeI/AAAAAAAAB8g/wg8ZSelCNoo/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.png
<shetlandpony> Minipluto's url: http://tinyurl.com/6zv8kqs
<Minipluto> hat sich erledigt, habe gerade einen Blog Beitrag gefunden, wo drin steht, warum es den preamp nicht mehr gibt :)
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! weiss gerade wer ausm kopf wie ich ein gnome2/ubuntu 8.04 auf die schnelle mit tastatur only bedienen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> also so ne art mausersatz aktivieren?
<ppq> in den tastatureinstellungen geht das
<ppq> afair :)
<LetoThe2nd> (habs gerade anders gelöst, aber wenns wer weiss vielleicht doch kurz fuers protokoll sagen
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: ja, aber wie die oeffnen ohne maus? (sry fuer b0rked charset gerade)
<LetoThe2nd> Alt-F2->?
<ppq> bzw. mousekeys_enable in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/%gconf.xml
<ppq> wenn das an ist, geht das wohl mit shift+numlock
<ppq> gconftool --set /desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/mousekeys_enable true  --type=bool
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: thx, mal testen
<jokrebel> 8.04? Mausersatz also Grafisch; sprich nicht die Servervariante? Ist die nicht längst "out of support"?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: joa, aber voellig egal bei ner installation die nur einmal im jahr hochfaehrt um von einem nicht vernetzten pc ne cd zu brennen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: tut wunderbar, thx
<Marvin__> Hallo.
<ring0> Marvin__, hallo
<Marvin__> Hi; hab ne Frage.
<SunTsu> Dann frag
<ring0> ,wf? Marvin__ 
<shetlandpony> Marvin__: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Marvin__> Gut; also is was ganz simples; hab Ubuntu drauf (keine ahnung; ne 10...Version) und will nen Dateipfad angeben. Hab es so gemacht: /home/user/***Username***/Downloads/jd.sh und jetzt sagt er mir das die Datei/Verzeichnis nicht verfügbar ist. Hab eigl. nochmal überprüft; muss ich vor /home/ noch ne Festplatte mit angeben? Kenn mich mit Ubuntu nicht aus
<SunTsu> Marvin__: Da fehlt noch einiges an Kontext. WO willst Du einen Dateinamen/pfad angeben?
<Marvin__> In der Konsole.
<fbausch> Marvin__: möchtest du ein Shell-Skript aufrufen?
<Marvin__> Also der befehl ist: chmod + ***Pfadangabe***
<SunTsu> Marvin__: /home/user/ finde ich schon sehr komisch. Ansich ist es doch /home/username/Downloads/...
<geser> mich verwirrt das /home/user/***Username***/ den normal ist es /home/***Username***/
<Marvin__> Ja; habe ich gerade mitbekommen; habs geändert; funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht. Befehl chomod + /home/marv/Downloads/jd.sh
<SunTsu> Marvin__: und beim chmod fehlt auch noch was, denn das tut nichts bei Dir. Pack doch mal was Du tun willst/sollst auf einen Paste-Service, z.B. den im Topic: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<deem> Marvin__: chmod funktioniert so aber nicht. du musst ihm schon sagen welche gruppe welches recht bekommen soll
<sash_> Und es heißt auch nicht chomod
<geser> mir fehlt da noch ein x hinter dem +: chmod +x /home/marv/Downloads/jd.sh
<Marvin__> sry leute meine Dummheit braucht keiner nachzuvollziehen; hab den Fehler gefunden.^
<SunTsu> Marvin__: Es wäre trotzdem gut wenn _Du_ Dir das zu HErzen nähmst was shetlandpony schrieb, Du machst es sonst unnötig schwer Dir zu helfen
<pog>  moin, jetzt bin ich grad ueberrascht zu sehen, dass auf Xubuntu 10.04 ein ssh-agent laeuft, und nicht sshd. Verbindung konnte ich mit dem Rechner aufnehmen.
<pog> ich wollte den als Middleman verwenden, und sshd umkonfigurieren...
<k1l> Marvin__: es gibt auch nen artikel im wiki zu jdownloader
<SunTsu> pog: aah-aget sorgt ja für die Key-Verwaltung auf Userseite
<SunTsu> das ist völlig unabhängig davon ob der Rechner auch als SSH-Server dient
<sysdef> Marvin, sei nicht so depri ;)
<pog> ich find komisch dass ich kein sshd sehe, da ich ja verbindung zum Recher aufnehmen konnte.
<SunTsu> pog: wie hast Du denn geschaut?
<pog> mit ps -elf | grep ssh
<pog> das xubuntu 10.04 ist offenbar anders eingerichtet, als die ubuntu.
<pog> ich installiere normalerweise immer open-sshserver und dann laeuft sshd. 
<Marvin__> Okey. Hab jetzt ein weiteres Problem; also; mach ich das mal so; ich will Jdownloader installieren (http://jdownloader.org/download/index) funktioniet hat es noch nie.^^ Und ich will es über die Datei (Jd.sh) die ich mir gerade gedownloadet hab starten. Habe gerade den Befehl  chmod +x /home/marv/Downloads/jd.sh ausgeführt; daraufhin start jd.sh und dann gibt die konsole aus: Start: Unknown jod: start jd.sh (Sry wenn die Lösu
<SunTsu> pog: zeigt bei mir einen sshd an, und netstat -tulpe|grep ssh auch
<sash_> ,512? Marvin__ 
<pog> unter Xubuntu 10.04?
<shetlandpony> Marvin__: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<pog> bei ubuntu ist es schon so. 
<SunTsu> Marvin__: Zeilen sind begrenzt, Deine wurde abgeschnitten bei "Sry wenn die Lösu"
<Marvin__> Okey. Hab jetzt ein weiteres Problem; also; mach ich das mal so; ich will Jdownloader installieren (http://jdownloader.org/download/index) funktioniet hat es noch nie.^^ Und ich will es über die Datei (Jd.sh) die ich mir gerade gedownloadet hab starten. Habe gerade den Befehl  chmod +x /home/marv/Downloads/jd.sh ausgeführt; daraufhin start jd.sh und dann gibt die konsole aus: Start: Unknown jod: start jd.sh
<Marvin__> So oke?
<geser> Marvin__: "start" ist für (vorhandene) Systemdienste, nicht um Programme/Skripts zu starten
<pog> bei ubuntu 10.04 sehe ich dass sowohl sshd und ssh-agent sichtbar ist.
<Marvin__> Und wie installier/starte ich das Programm dann.?
<fbausch> das Skript wird mit /Pfad/zum/script.sh gestartet
<pog> aber wurum sehe ich nicht den sshd? 
<Marvin__> Achso; danke!
<jokrebel> was wir das?
<SunTsu> pog: gibt pgrep sshd etwas aus?
<jokrebel> *wird
<pog> nein gibt nichts aus, auch nicht mit sudo
<SunTsu> pog: telnet localhost 22 gibt was?
<pog> ich wollte diese GEraet nur als middleman verwenden... und die sshd config anpassen, und sehe auch, dass sshd_config nicht vorhanden ist und trotzdem ssh kann ich auf die Maschine machen, merkwuerdig
<sysdef> pog: ps ax | grep sshd
<SunTsu> sysdef: wenn pgrep schon nichts ausgibt...
<fbausch> pog: sicher, dass du auf den richtigen Rechner verbindest?
<SunTsu> wäre eigentlich noch die Möglichkeit daß sshd von (x)inetd gestartet wird, aber das fände ich doch enorm exotisch
<Marvin__> Habe noch eine Frage; ich will eine Pfadangabe machen auf einer anderen Partition. (Habe für Windows noch 2Stk.; und auf diese will ich per Pfadangabe verweise) Wie geht das im allg..?
<jokrebel> Marvin__: Was genau machst Du da? Irgendwelche Scripte ausführen kann böse ins Auge gehn wenn man (wie Du weiter oben ja erwähnt hast) wenig Ahnung hat.
<pog> offenbar horcht eins sshd auf port 22, shit, ich hab da dropbear installiert und vergessen, danke fuer die Hinweise.
<sysdef> rkhunter ;p
<Marvin__> Jokrebel, ne das ging alles; will jetzt (Hab Jdownloader installiert) das Downloadverzeichnis wie gewohnt auf meiner Windows Partition einrichten.
<fbausch> Marvin__: der Pfad hängt davon ab, wo du die Windows-Partition hin-mountest
<sysdef> pog: das waer mein naechster vorschlag gewesen: lsof | grep LISTEN | grep 22
<sysdef> ... und nmap -A -p 22 <host>
<pog> ja, ja, danke, ich werde mir mal die Befehle rauschreiben, thanks
<Marvin__> Achso; also muss ich eine partition eerst i.-wo auf meine Ubuntupartition "mounten" und dann kann ich z.B. mit /home/marv/***FEstplatte***/... Den Pfad angeben?
<SunTsu> pog: netstat -tulpe| grep ssh hätte Dir den sicher auch gezeigt
<fbausch> Marvin__: z.B.... aber denk dran, dass du dir dann aus Versehen dein Windows zerschießen könntest
<Marvin__> Ja; ich passe auf; aber danke für die Info. Wie Mounte ich denn eine Partiotion auf meine ubuntupartition?
<jokrebel> oO
<fbausch> Marvin__: bist du dir sicher, dass (auch wenn du vorsichtig bist) du weißt, dass du dir nichts zerschießt?
<Marvin__> Also ich will sie bloß als Pfad zum Downloaden angeben. Ich will ja nicht die Festplatte formatieren oder Windows löschen.
<fbausch> Marvin__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<fbausch> (ich weiß es jetzt grad nur für Gnome 2:) du kannst auch (temporär) über das "Orte"-Menü gehen im oberen Panel
<Marvin__> habs hingekriegt.danke.
<samuel> hy
<pog> hurra, das Tunneling von zwei Laptops ueber einen dritt-Rechner funkioniert nun lokal mit ssh reverse connections. Jetzt soll es noch ueber die Router funkionieren. Aber immerin weiss ich jetzt wie es aussehen muss.
<pog> ist wirklich noch genial, wenn man das zum laufen bringt: http://www.vdomck.org/2009/11/ssh-all-time.html
<pog> nur hab ich den Eindruck, die userid duerfen nicht ueberall gleich sein. 
<Drizzto> HiHo wer sich errinert ich hatte schonmal das problem das ich keine leisten mehr an den fenstern hatte habe danach ein neues Profil erstellt womit wieder alles gut war. Heute starte ich den PC und was is? wieder die Titelleisten weg zudem kann ich nicht zwischen den Desktops wechseln
<SunTsu> Drizzto: Sowas habe ich gerne mal bei xfce
<Drizzto> ja ich hatte das bei gnome bin aber jetzt bei xfce
<Drizzto> wie haste es behoben
<SunTsu> Ich wechsel momentan immer zwischen kde und xfce, weil beides momentan zeitweise unbrauchbar ist
<Drizzto> hmm hast also auch keine Lösung
<koegs> was macht ihr denn so ungewöhnliches, hier läuft XFCE auf zwei Notebooks, einer Workstation und einigen virtuellen Maschinen problemlos
<Drizzto> hmm :D bei mir auch bis heute
<SunTsu> koegs: Garnichts. Bei manchen Logins habe ich ploetzlich keine Fensterdeko, kann kein Fenster oder Desktops wechseln
<Drizzto> ich mach damit eigentlich nix da läuft skype icq mit pidgin und irssi drauf
<Drizzto> bisschen chrome und thunderbierd und das wars
<pog> ich hab auch ein xfce, und laeuft problemlos
<pog> bei aelteren VErsionen hatte ich auch mal der FAll, dass gewisse Leisten verschwanden, und auch die Sachen fuer die Navigatin
<SunTsu> KDE versteckt mir momentan gerne Fenster, das finde ich auch sehr drollig. Auf einmal sind Fenster weg, meistens sind es Fenster von Anwendungen mit mehr als einem Fenster, sehr beliebt: Firefox
<Drizzto> ja pog hast du dafür ne lösung? weil bissher hab ich dazu nopch nix gefunden
<SunTsu> Es reicht dann Aktivität zu erzeugen, wie ein neues Fenster, oder eine url aufzurufen, damit sie wieder da sind
<pog> es war zeimlich doof, hab neuen User erstellt, und dann das Zeugs rumcopiert. 
<Drizzto> joa genau so hab ich es das letzte mal auch gemacht
<pog> gibt aber hoffentlich einfachere Loesungen.
<pog> was habt ihr dennfuer Versionen?
<Drizzto> puh wo seh ich das denn
<pog> mit dem 10.04 hatte ich bis anhin keine Pros
<Drizzto> achso ich hab die 11.10er
<SunTsu> Das was aktuell in 11.10 ist
<pog> das sind ja noch neuere. 
<SunTsu> Ich hatte vorher 10.4, da lief das alles reibungslos
<pog> ist halt schwierig zu sagen, ob es an xfce oder an was anderem liegt.
<SunTsu> pog: Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf irgendein Update das das Problem behebt ;)
<dreamon> Wie formatiert man eine neue Festplatte auf der noch nie Daten waren, einmal komplett durch?
<SunTsu> garnicht, unter linux wird nichts formatiert
<SunTsu> unter Linux legt man Filesysteme an. Und warum sollte man das anders tun bei einer neuen Platte als wie man es bei einer alten tut?
<dreamon> Habe gerade mit Hersteller gesprochen der hat gesagt einmal komplett formatieren.. Weil sonst sein kann das es beim Satreceiver probleme gibt bei der Aufnahme.
<SunTsu> Irgendwie verstehe ich gerade Bahnhof
<fbausch> dreamon: möchtest du mit einem Recorder auf eine externe Platte aufnehmen?
<Drizzto> du must ihn mit dem reciever formatierenb
<dreamon> fbausch, ja. Fat32
<dreamon> fbausch, ja. Fat32
<SunTsu> dreamon: Dann lass das doch den Receiver machen
<dreamon> Drizzto, Hab hersteller gesprochen der sagt das reicht nicht. man muß sie einmal komplett formatieren.. komplett beschreiben.
<SunTsu> dreamon: Das klingt nach Voodoo
<geser> warum sollte das für die Festplatte einen unterschied machen?
<deem> dreamon: "dd if=/dev/lustige-festplatte of=/dev/zero"
<Drizzto> oki
<dreamon> Der Receiver ist in 5min fertig. Hersteller sagt: "Techniker" bitte komplett formatieren.. das dauert bei 500gb bis zu 5 stunden.
<geser> deem: falsche Richtung, schreiben nicht lesen
<SunTsu> dreamon: sowas wie deem sagt, nur if und of vertauschen ;)
<deem> geser: ups. irgendwie hab ich da immer nen dreher drin :D
<SunTsu> dreamon: Ich seh nur keinen Grund dafür, aber wenn man gerne Strom und Zeit verschwendet, von mir aus
<fbausch> deem: das kann mal gaaanz böse enden^^
<deem> fbausch: eigentlich nicht. ich lese ja von der platte und schreibe das nach nichts :D
<dreamon> mit kill -USR1 ProcessID konnte man dann doch immer den aktuellen stand anzeigen  lassen, oder sehe ich das falsch?
<fbausch> dreamon: was meinst du mit "aktueller Stand"?
<dreamon> fbausch, Na wie weiter er das dd schon ausgeführt hat.. sprich wie weit er schon ist.
<deem> dreamon: das sthet in der manpage von dd ganz unten wie der genaue befehl heißt
<dreamon> deem, danke!
<spidertux> was ist wenn der player auf die farben eines films nicht richtig wiedergibt?
<SunTsu> Dann sollte man etwas mehr Geduld mitbringen
<nunatak> sollte man nicht mit xset s on/off den screensaver aktivieren und deaktivieren können? funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht (mit xfce)
<nunatak> wenn ich in den einstellungen die optionen für den bildschirmschoner öffne kommt auch immer eine warnung, dass anscheinend der gnome-screensaver aktiv ist. wieso auch immer? vielleicht weil ich xfce nachinstalliert hatte und zuvon gnome 3 als desktopmanager hatte.
<dadrc> nunatak, deinstallier den gnome-screensaver halt, wenn du ihn nicht mehr brauchst
<dadrc> dann sollte xscreensaver zumindest nicht mehr meckern
<nunatak> dadrc, naja, nicht brauchen ist relativ. ich benutzt schon auch den gnome 3 desktop. nur momentan eben vor allem xfce.
<nunatak> aber lässt sich ja auch wieder schnell installieren. von daher
<nunatak> ich versuchs einfach mal. dann weiß ich ob das der grund ist!
<dadrc> alternativ: finde raus, wieso er gestartet wird und entfern den eintrag
<nunatak> also wenn ich ihn über die systemeinstellungen deaktiviere, dann ist er auch aus
<nunatak> nur mit xset klappte es eben nicht
<nunatak> aber immer in die einstellungen ist mit zu umständlich. tastenkombo oder mindestens xset sollte gehn
<dadrc> nunatak, xscreensaver-command -activate sollte auf jeden Fall gehen
<dadrc> Das kannst du dir ja einfach auf eine Taste legen
<dadrc> Oder halt -deactivate
<nunatak> dadrc, danke. jetzt scheint es auch xset zu machen
<nunatak> aber ich versuch das mit xscreenserver-command auch mal. das geht dann vielleicht ohne root zu sein und lässt damit besser als tastenkombo festlegen
<nunatak> x-screensaver nicht server!
<dadrc> Zum Aktivieren geht es problemlos, -deactivate simuliert aber leider nur Useraktivität, muss also alle x Minuten wiederholt werden, damit der Bildschirmschoner nicht doch angeht
<nunatak> und wie lange sind x minuten? kann ich die festlegen?
<nunatak> weil wenn der nur in dem moment aktivit#t simuliert in dem ich was eingebe macht er ja defacto gar nix! weil das ist ja dann schon aktivität, dann muss er nix simulieren
<dadrc> nunatak, solange, wie dein Bildschirmschoner halt wartet, bis er angeht.
<nunatak> also macht der befehl faktisch nix! :)
<dadrc> nunatak, kann man ja scripten, dafür ist der Befehl gedacht
<nunatak> ahso
<nunatak> ok. ein script, dass mit den befehl alle x minuten ausführt
<nunatak> ok
<nunatak> wär ja auch ne möglichkeit
<dadrc> Wofür brauchst du das denn?
<dadrc> mplayer hat zB einen Parameter genau dafür.
<nunatak> nur um schnell an- und ausschalten zu können.
<nunatak> wenn ich z.b. irgendwelche streams anschaue
<nunatak> oder mein vlc verrafft es auch manchmal. wieso auch immer
<k1l> vlc sollte den screensaver blocken
<nunatak> muss ich das im mplayer einstellen? um die funktion in vlc zu haben? der greift doch im hintergrund auf den mplayer zurück, oder?
<k1l> beim browserplugin gibts aber probleme afaik
<dadrc> nunatak, vlc und mplayer haben nichts miteinander zu tun
<nunatak> vlc von sich aus. ja eigentlich schon. aber manchmal auch nicht
<nunatak> dadrc, ok
<slowly_--> hi, ich hab ein kleines problem mit pwmcontrol, ich habe auf meinem mainboard 2 pwm anschlüssele die sich beide regeln lassen, am einen hängt der  pwm-cpu lüfter (das klappt) am anderen ein 3pin Lüfter. wie bringe ich pwmconfig dazu beim letzteren die spannung zu regeln anstatt ein pwm signal zu senden ?
<ppq> slowly_--: gar nicht. da musst du schon eine hw lüftersteuerung mit regler zwischenhängen leider
<ppq> oder einen pwm spannungsregler basteln, da findest du im netz viel zu - wird aber etwas off-topic :)
<slowly_--> was kosten mich die bauteile etwa ?
<ppq> weiß ich nicht. vielleicht gibt es sowas auch fertig zu kaufen. das gehört aber eher nicht in einen ubuntuchannel..
<slowly_--> bloß leider brauche ich dann 2 kuriose 70er
<Obscura> hey
<Obscura> hab vor kurzem bei meinem Ubuntu KDE nachinstalliert
<Obscura> jedoch stürzt jedes Mal, wenn ich mich einlogge, Nepomuk mit der Fehlermeldung "Segmentation Fault" ab
<Obscura> woran kann das liegen?
<fbausch> Fehlerhafte Speicherverwaltung... Spaß bei Seite... was für ein Ubuntu?
<Obscura> 11.10
<fbausch> KDE ist aber danach noch benutzbar?
<Obscura> jap, geht sonst einwandfrei
<Obscura> nur taucht bei jedem Start die Fehlermeldung auf
<fbausch> Obscura: was ich jetzt auf die Schnelle gefunden habe: deaktivieren von Nepomuk
<fbausch> das behebt allerdings nicht die Ursache, sondern die Symptome
<Obscura> ja, macht Sinn^
<Obscura> wo deaktivier ich das?
<fbausch> in den Systemeinstellungen (hab grad leider kein Kubuntu zum Nachschauen zur Hand)
<Obscura> ok^^
<Obscura> btw
<fbausch> ansonsten habe ich noch das gefunden: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/strigi-nepomuk-absturz-nach-upgrade-neuinstallatio/
<Obscura> Abstürze mit "Segmentation Fault" treten öfters auf
<shetlandpony> fbausch's url: http://tinyurl.com/cnuwdyp |        Strigi (Nepomuk) Absturz nach Upgrade/Neuinstallation und KMail2 kontaktiert Provider nicht  › KDE Plasma (Kubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Obscura> aber nur bei KDE
<Obscura> in Gnome (Shell) läuft alles stabil
<pacy_> abend zusammen
<tokam> Hi wie kann ich ein Deutsches Wörterbuch für libreoffice unter ubuntu installieren?
<SunTsu> Obscura: Mir fliegen bei KDE alle möglichen Dinge per SegFault um die Ohren, meistens beim ausloggen
<Obscura> liegt also allgemein an KDE und nicht an mir/meinem Notebook?^^
<SunTsu> Vermute ich, ansonsten läge es auch an meinem Laptop
<fbausch> tokam: ist das nicht unter libreoffice-l10n-de drin?
<tokam> habs hinbekommen.
<dadrc> wenn nicht, müsste hunspell-de-de sein
<tokam> ich brauche nun noch den hotkey um eine zeile zulöschen
<tokam> ich habe 180 seiten mit je zeile 1 wort 
<tokam> aus php code generiert ich mach einen spellcheck
<dadrc> tokam, ich fürchte, das kann libreoffice nicht. Aber gedit hat sowohl Spellcheck als auch einen Hotkey zum Zeilen löschen (Strg+D)
<tokam> alt + backspace
<dadrc> Oh, mir neu. Na dann :)
<jokrebel> DeRbi: Verbindungsprobleme?
<LupusE> hi
<sabine> (Wie) kann man die Funktionalität des Compiz Grid Plugins ab 11.04, das es ermöglicht Fenster auf die halbe Bildschirmgröße zu skalieren, wenn man sie an den Rand schiebt, auch unter 10.04 verfügbar machen?
<bekks> Durch die Installation des entsprechenden Plugins unter 10.04.
<sabine> aber wo bekommt man die neuere Version am besten her?
<bekks> Welche neuere Version? Existiert das Plugin unter 10.04 schon?
<sabine> ja
<sabine> dort aber nur über Tastenkombinationen
<bekks> Was ja nicht schlimm ist, oder?
<sabine> naja, das ist der Rechner meiner Mutter die zu Weihnachten ihren Röhrenmonitor gegen einen 16:9 Flachbildschirm eingetauscht hat…
<bekks> Und?
<TheInfinity> bekks: vermutlich mutter = dau => tastenkombinationen sind böööööse!
<sabine> mhmm
<sabine> Scheint nicht so einfach möglich zu sein, das neuste upstream plugin für Compiz 0.8 hat die funktion nicht und das für compiz 0.9 ist in C++ geschrieben
<bekks> Die Programmiersprache spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<sabine> naja, compiz 0.8 und alle plugins sind in C
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Das spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<sabine> ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass sie dabei auch die api geändert haben, wenn sie schon die Programmiersprache wechseln
<bekks> Das eine hat aber mit dedm anderen nichts zu tun ;)
<sabine> ist aber irgendwie naheliegend :p
<bekks> Ist es nicht, keineswegs.
<bekks> Der Sinn und ZWeck einer API ist es ja, eben keine Rpcksicht auf die Programmiersprache nehmen zu müssen.
<sabine> aber warum schreiben sie denn dann alle plugins in C++ neu
<bekks> Weil man viele Dinge in C++ wesentlich einfacher umsetzen kann - Stichwort objektoriente Programmierung.
<pacy__> gibts eigentlich ne moeglichkeit von cp den status abzufragen ?
<bekks> Nein.
<pacy__> so wie bei dd nen USR1 kill zu senden auf die pid 
<bekks> Nein.
<pacy__> schade :) danke dir
<ppq> pacy__: du kannst rsync stattdessen verwenden. das hat eine progress bar. das ist zwar etwas zweckentfremdend, aber da muss man manchmal mit leben ;) alternativ kann man auch daten über 'pv' pipen, das kann einem bei angegebener größe auch die datenrate und die verbleibende zeit anzeigen
<ppq> gibt sicher noch andere wege
<pacy__> ppq vielen dank ... hol mir gerade das gepatchte cp von gentoo :)
<ppq> frickelig. viel spaß
<pacy__> :)
<bekks> Hmm? Das haben die vor Jahren doch wieder rausgepatched.
<jokrebel> cu
<sabine> Warum verursacht trackerd eigentlich 100% CPU auslastung, wenn er angeblich pausiert ist?
<sabine> *selbst wenn
<k1l> weil er indiziert? 
<Ignus_Fatum> Guten Abend!
<Ignus_Fatum> Ist Jemand noch da?
<guntbert> ,frag?
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Ignus_Fatum> Kann Jemand mir vielleicht helfen Firedox (Deutsch) zu installieren
<fbausch> Welche Ubuntu-Version?
<sabine> k1l: naja eben nicht. "Paused by User" steht da und ich habe auch mal "Pause all indexing" aktiviert
<k1l> sabine: wissen tu ich es nicht. du könntest mal schauen, ob auf launchpad da ein bug existiert und vlt nen fix oder workaround dazu.
<Ignus_Fatum> Habe es verschiedene malen versucht aber ich bekomme immer run-mozilla.sh cannot execute
<k1l> Ignus_Fatum: welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<fbausch> Ignus_Fatum: gib uns mal paar Infos
<k1l> Ignus_Fatum: und warum nimmst du nicht den aus den paketquellen. irgendwo runterladen ist nicht der ubuntu weg
<fbausch> Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Firefox? Wie möchtest du ihn installieren
<Ignus_Fatum> Linux Mint 12 (aber das ist 11.10 Ubuntu) 64 bit
<sabine> Ignus_Fatum: warum nicht einfach sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<k1l> Ignus_Fatum: dann wende dich bitte an den mint support
<Ignus_Fatum> Moment
<Ignus_Fatum> Danke für eure hilfe.
<Ignus_Fatum> Ich bin neue zu Linux
<Ignus_Fatum> Habe Ubuntu auf mein Desktop und das gleiches problem.
<k1l> Ignus_Fatum: dann wende dich ab bitte in zukunft an den linux mint support. die jungs können dir da besser helfen
<fbausch> Zum installieren einfach übers Softwarecenter / die Paketverwaltung gehen
<Ignus_Fatum> firefox-9.0.1.tar.bz2 runtergeladen aber installieren geht nicht
<sabine> Es gibt auch das Software Center, da solltest du die Programme finden, die du suchst
<bekks> Ignus_Fatum: Das ist auch ein Paket mit den Quellen um sich Firefox selbst zu kompilieren. Benutze einfach die Paketverwaltung um Software zu installieren.
<bekks> Und Du hast kein Ubuntu, sondern Linux Mint.
<sabine> das dürfte schon das Binärpaket sein
<Ignus_Fatum> Wann ich mit apt-get command in der Terminal Firefox runterladen dann ist das automatisch die Englisches version.
<bekks> sabine: Ist es nicht.
<Ignus_Fatum> Und sprache änderen gelingt auch nicht.
<bekks> Ignus_Fatum: Dann wende Dich bitte an den Linux Mint Support.
<sabine> bekks: das was man auf mozilla.org bekommt ist die kompilierte Version.
<guntbert> sabine: ein tar.bz2 archiv? kaum :)
<fbausch> Ignus_Fatum: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=linux+mint+firefox+deutcsh&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=fhB&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=wJ3zTviDL4nfsgbqqvHNDw&ved=0CBsQvwUoAQ&q=linux+mint+firefox+deutsch&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=d6b7c50fe1987ca1&biw=1280&bih=691
<shetlandpony> fbausch's url: http://tinyurl.com/cygpwms | linux mint firefox deutcsh - Google Search
<sabine> guntbert: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-9.0.1&os=linux&lang=de
<Ignus_Fatum> @bekks das mach ich auch gerne aber Ubuntu 11.10 has das Problem auch.
<bekks> Ignus_Fatum: Du hast aber kein Ubuntu...
<fbausch> Ignus_Fatum: Wenn du Ubuntu 11.10 hast und Fx ist nicht auf Deutsch, dann installier das entsprechende Sprachpaket
<bekks> fbausch: Er hat aber kein Ubuntu.
<Ignus_Fatum> Ja doch wie ich dir gesagt habe, ich verwende Ubuntu auf mein Desktop. Dies hier ist mein Notebook.
<Ignus_Fatum> Ich probiere verschiene Distros im moment.
<fbausch> Ignus_Fatum: vermische aber bitte nicht den Support verschiedener Distros
<sabine> aber da sollte es doch auch das paket firefox-locale-de geben
<Steaven`> humz
<sabine> sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-de
<Ignus_Fatum> Aber dann guck Ich noch mal eben weiter. Ich möchte eingentlich nur wissen ob das Problem mit mein 64 bit zusammenhängt.
<sabine> nein.
<sabine> Ignus_Fatum: hast du das Sprachpaket mal installiert
<sabine> ?
<Ignus_Fatum> Wurde die firefox tar.bz2 auf ein 32bit system wohl funtionieren?
<sabine> ja, aber benutze doch bitte die version aus den paketquellen
<bekks> Ignus_Fatum: Di 64Bit Version funktioniert unter Ubuntu wunderbar. Auch in Deutsch.
<k1l> Ignus_Fatum: das hat so keinen sinn, komm bitte wieder, wenn du an nem richtigen ubuntu sitzt, dann kann man das richtig lösen.
<sabine> naja, die pakete sind ja die gleichen…
<Ignus_Fatum> Nein habe ich noch nicht... Wusste auch nicht das es eine gab.
<sabine> Ignus_Fatum: sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-de
<sabine> ist die Systemsprache auch auf deutsch gestellt? Unter Spracheinstellungen? 
<Ignus_Fatum> Dann mache ich doch etwas falsh habe es heute abend auch shon auf oneiric versucht, aber es gab die geleichen nachricht.
<Ignus_Fatum> run-mozilla cannot execute
<k1l> sabine: Ignus_Fatum würdet ihr für mint support bitte in den mint support channel wechseln?
<sabine> ich habe kein mint
<fbausch> Ignus_Fatum: dein Problem ist doch das englische Firefox? Da nützt das Installieren unsupporteter Pakete nicht
<bekks> sabine: Aber Du supportest gerade Mint.
<Ignus_Fatum> Ja mach ich nun auch danke für euere hilfe an dieser Newbee ;)
<sabine> …
<sabine> bist auf die Gnome shell extensions und einem anderen design gibt es da wohl keine großen unterschiede
<bekks> sabine: Tritzdem supporten wir hier kein Mint.
<Ignus_Fatum> Frohes Feiertagen noch, tschüss
<sabine> Die Lösung des Problems ist doch unabhängig davon
<bekks> sabine: Wir wissen nicht, was Mint alles anders macht als Ubuntu. Deswegen supporten wir es nicht.
<fbausch> sabine: man sollte eine klare Linie ziehen, ab wo nicht mehr supported wird
<TheInfinity> sabine: mint hat eine menge kleinerer anpassungen gemacht weswegen support hier eine qual wäre. zumal es den mint support gibt, warum soll man den nicht nutzen?
<dreamon> Wenn ich hier 4YouTube videos anschaue dann fängt die ganze Kiste an zu hängen. Das problem ist browser unabhängig.
<dreamon> Video spielt erst nach 40Sekunden ab. Gerät ist nahezu nicht mehr bedienbar.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: html5 oder flash videos? welche grafikkarte? welche ubuntu version? 32bit oder 64bit flash?
<k1l> dreamon: ist die kiste vlt zu schwach für flsh videos?
<fbausch> dreamon: versuch mal youtube.com/html5 , dann brauchst du kein Flash mehr^^
<dreamon> An der Kiste liegt es nicht ist schnell genug. Core2Duo, Nvidia graka [GeForce 9600M GT] , 4GB, 32Bit Ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> dreamon: Was hast Du gemacht, bevor das so wurde?
<dreamon> bekks, Updates.. nur Updates. Ist mir heute das erste mal  passiert.. Habe neu gestartet dann passierte es wieder als ich das 4 mal ein video spielen wollte.
<dreamon> fbausch, Wow das html5 ist geil
<fbausch> ruckelts nicht mehr?
<dreamon> fbausch, Ne, läuft super.
<fbausch> vielleicht hängt das mit dem Fx Update heute zusammen?
<fbausch> oder gestern
<dreamon> Wenn ich das flash abspiele, dann flackert sogar das ganze Bild.. Maus geht nicht mehr.. dann doch wieder.. 
<oriba_> wie installiere ich neuere Pakete selektiv oder auch mit den Abhängigkeiten (und auch noch, ohne was kaputt zu machen)?
<oriba_> da muss man sicherlich bei apt-get sources was ändern, oder?
<bekks> Die Sources haben damit nichts zu tun.
<oriba_> bekks, ich meinte sources.list
<rumpe1> kann man bei openssh einerseits "vorwärts"-Verbindungen für reverse-ssh zulassen und andererseits die funktion als socks-proxy unterbinden? In sshd_config gibt es zwar allowtcpforward aber betrifft das nicht beide funktionen?
<oriba_> wie bekomme ich denn für einen paketnamen heraus, was ich in /etc/apt/sources.list eintragen muss, um da Aktualisierungen oder backports zu bekommen?
<bekks> Kann man so nicht.
<oriba_> aha
<oriba_> hmhh
<bekks> Welches Paket willst Du aktualisieren?
<oriba_> ocaml-pcre, oder auch andere OCaml-Pakete 
<oriba_> aber pcre ist wohl recht alt
<oriba_> 6.0.1, aber es gibt schon 6.2.4
<ppq> oriba_: du meinst, herauszufinden, in welchem repository das ist? guck auf http://packages.ubuntu.com falls es in den offiziellen quellen ist
<bekks> Dann schau mal auf launchpad.net, ob es dort aktuellere PPA gibt.
<ppq> aber trag bloß keine quellen für andere ubuntuversionen ein :)
<oriba_> ppq, hmhh, da gibt's wohl nix
<oriba_> ppq, andere versionen eintragenj würde mir das System zerschiessen?
<ppq> ja
<bekks> oriba_: Ja, können sie.
<ppq> ziemlich sicher, wenn man nicht sehr genau weiß, was man tut
<oriba_> deswegen frage ich ja lieber ;)
<oriba_> ich könnte aber neuere Sourcen ziehen und die dann von hand installieren...?!
<oriba_> kann man sich die Pakete da auch ziehen, ohne im apt-get sources.list was umzustellen?
<oriba_> und dann mal von hand bauen?
<ppq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libpcre-ocaml
<ppq> richtig suchen, du musst ;)es heißt libpcre-ocaml
<oriba_> es ist hier kein oneiric
<ppq> guck mal oben rechts. downloaden sollst du es ja auch nicht von der seite, das macht schon apt-get für dich+
<oriba_> was meinst Du mit oben rechts?
<oriba_> sag mal, was steht da?
<ppq> die anderen ubuntureleases, für die es das paket gibt
<oriba_> ja, gerade gefunden
<oriba_> warum steht das nicht in der kompakten Text-Liste?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric-backports/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<ppq> weil das das falsche repository ist
<oriba_> Und: wie kann ich das nun installieren?
<ppq> das ist in universe, nicht in backports
<oriba_> Du meinst, kein "universe"?
<oriba_> Ich dachte etwas kann auch in backports und universe sein
<oriba_> so verstehe ich die Erklärungen hier:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketquellen
<oriba_> zwei kategorien (zwei Dimensionen)
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das steht da auch nicht.
<oriba_> und es gibt dann alle Kombinationen davon
<oriba_> so habe ich das verstaden
<bekks> Auch nein.
<ppq> es kann neuere versionen eines pakets im backports repo geben, ja. das ist aber nicht die regel
<ppq> wenn, dann gibt es einen guten grund dafür
<vectory> mein ubuntu wechselt nicht mehr in den ruhezustand, glaub ich, obwohl die energieeinstellungen eine stunde angeben. ich beende extra dsie media player, falls die den ruhezustand blockieren, woran kanns noch liegen?
<schweegi> Gibt es hier jemanden der Minecraft mit OpenJDK spielt und auch massive Grafikfehler hat und wenn ja, weiß jemand wie man das beheben kann oder liegt es eher am Grafiktreiber statt OpenJDK? 
<bekks> schweegi: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<schweegi> bekks: 11.10
<oriba_> ppq, wie kriege ich denn das Update nun installiert? Und wie weiss ich, dass es keine probeleme mit anderen paketen gibt?
<ppq> oriba_: achso, du hast das paket schon installiert?
<ppq> oriba_: welche ubuntuversion hast du denn und welche version des pakets brauchst du?
<oriba_> ja, aber eben nur das alte Original
<oriba_> "10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx"
<oriba_> und ein aktuelles pcre-ocaml wäre mir lieb
<oriba_> mit 3.11 von OCaml komme ich klar
<oriba_> aber die libpcre wurde wohl schon etwas mehr bverändert
<oriba_> ppq
<ppq> achso. wenn es kein ppa mit ner neuen version gibt, hast du zwei möglichkeiten. 1. es einfach selbst bauen oder 2. das paket in einer neueren version für eine *andere* ubuntuversion manuell runterladen und installieren
<ppq> 1 ist einfacher als es klingt, 2 ist generell nicht zu empfehlen
<bekks> 2. ist auch nicht supported ;)
<oriba_> ich hatte das Paket vorhin von hand installiert, ohne Ubuntu-"Umweg"
<ppq> wie denn?
<oriba_> das war nicht so erfolgrtreich, wiel das Paket dann alt und neu vorhanden war und mein programm nicht mehr kgebaut werden konnte
<oriba_> na, ich hatte die ocaml-pcre sourcen gesaugt
<oriba_> und dann ake / make install
<oriba_> und dann make / make install
<bekks> OUCH.
<bekks> DAS ist der beste Weg sich sein System zu zerlegen.
<bekks> checkinstall statt make install.
<oriba_> na, mit make uninstall war wieder alles wie vorher :)
<oriba_> checkinstall?
<ppq> oriba_: da hast du glück gehabt :) checkinstall baut dir ein paket aus den kompilierten quelltexten
<bekks> checkinstall.
<ppq> das wirst du dann bei bedarf auch problemlos wieder los
<oriba_> ppq, hmhhh das geht "ganz autoimatisch" oder wie?
<ppq> ,checkinstall? oriba_
<shetlandpony> oriba_: checkinstall ist eine Methode Pakete zu erstellen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren#Paketierung
<oriba_> uiuiui
<ppq> als version solltest du natürlich etwas angeben, das höher ist als die version in den ubunturepos
<ppq> am besten die echte versionsnummer ;)
<oriba_> Geruchsfernsehen, ich hab' gerade einen ziehen lassen! Viel Spaß damit! ;)
<bekks> oriba_: Schlechter Witz.
<ppq> hey, nicht hier drin bitte
<ppq> *wedel*
<oriba_> war ja kein ganz so schlimmer
<oriba_> ppq, da steht was von ./configure
<oriba_> das existiert in dem paket nicht
<bekks> oriba_: Dann lässt Du das weg.
<oriba_> ok
<oriba_> jetzt muss ich da wohl viele Frahgen beantworten...
<oriba_> bin ich mal gespannt
<oriba_> krass, ich habe mal einfach etwas lax ein paar Sachen eingetippt.
<oriba_> kann ich ja später nochmal alles genau machen
<oriba_> und da ist nun tatsächlich ein *.deb !!
<ppq> magic :)
<oriba_> Soll das wirklich so einfach gehen?!
<oriba_> ja, wirklich magic
<oriba_> ich bin ja fast sprachlos
<oriba_> jetzt mach' ich das nochmal richtig....
<oriba_> was passiert, wenn ich das genauso benenne, wie das alte  original?
<oriba_> wird das alte übergebügelt?
<oriba_> oder bekommt das neue ein eigenes Dir?
<oriba_> wie ist das mit irgendwelchem Shared-Libs Konfigurationen?
<bekks> Wie soll es denn ein neues bekommen, wenn du es so nennst wie das alte? :)
<oriba_> wird das auch auf neu umgestellt?
<bekks> Was meinst Du mit "shared libs konfigurationen"?
<oriba_> bekks, na, falls automatisch irgend etwas angefügt wird
<bekks> Da wird nichts umgestellt, das alte wird deinstalliert und das neue installiert.
<oriba_> oha
<bekks> Das ist der Witz einer Paketverwaltung ;)
<oriba_> das heisst, wenn ich das neue deinstalliere, kann ich hinterher das alte mit apt-get wieder drauf bekommen?
<bekks> Ja.
<oriba_> ok
<oriba_> na, weil einerseits nehme ich nur apt-get, aber hier ist dpkg am Werke
<oriba_> ich will ja nichts kaputt machen
<TheInfinity> apt-get nutzt auch dpkg
<oriba_> und wenn irgendwelche Files das pcre-lib-Zeugs benutzen und ich erneuere das jetzt....
<bekks> Dann hast Du ggf. ein Problem.
<oriba_> dann will ich sicher sein, notfalls zurück gehen zu können
<bekks> Du solltest besser zuerst mal ein komplettes Backup deines Systems machen :)
<oriba_> nee, dann lass ich das mit dem Update lieber
<oriba_> ich habe eben das +.deb installiert
<oriba_> selbes problem wie mit Handinstall.
<oriba_> Aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich wirklich das original überbügeln will....
<ppq> ging denn überhaupt beim make alles gut?
<oriba_> den Stress, wenn ich was zerschiesse, will ich mir nicht ans bein binden
<karotte> Hallo, wie bringe ich Nautilus dazu Video-Thumnails anzuzeigen?
<oriba_> ppq, make ging wunderbar
<oriba_> es wurde halt nicht das origina-Dir verwendet
<oriba_> was ja auch vorteilhaft sein kann
<oriba_> ich könnte unter 9 "Alternate Location" halt meinen Wunschzielort angeben
<oriba_> (bei checkinstall)
<oriba_> und danach geht hier nichts mehr ;)
<kaphe> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich unter wine installierte programme entfernen sollte?
<kaphe> habe es schon vor der deinstallation von wine probiert 
<kaphe> aber da ließen sie sich nicht entfernen
<kaphe> geht hauptsächlich um itunes und co
<ppq> kaphe: mit dem beiliegenden deinstallationsprogramm. oder, wenn alles nichts hilft, das ganze ~/.wine verzeichnis löschen, dann ist aber *alles* weg was da installiert war
<ppq> wenn du danach einmal 'winecfg' ausführst, ist es wieder da, frisch und unberührt
<kaphe> ppq: ist mir egal, hauptsache da lamt kein quicktime im hintergrund oder so 
<kaphe> hab das da gestern schon im panel rumschwirren gesehen 
<kaphe> und keinen bock das sich das auch ausserhalb von wine ins system einnistet..
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-23
<Obscura> hab ein Problem mit KDE
<Obscura> hab Ubuntu 11.10 und KDE nachinstalliert, aber das läuft jetzt nicht richtig
<Obscura> Kopete und Muon lassen sich nicht starten (Signal Aborted), woran kann das liegen?
<JanDF> Moin
<JanDF> Hoffentlich ist schon jemand wach :)
<JanDF> Im Unity des Ubuntu 11.04 konnte man auf den Dash-Starter rechts klicken und hatte seine einzelnen -was auch immer- als Kontext. Beim neuen Unity in 11.10 geht das nicht mehr. Kann man dieses Verhalten wieder aktivieren?
<vectory> mein rechner geht nicht in den ruhezustand. bin eben aufgewacht und das ding lief die ganze nacht :X
<vectory> ubuntu 10.04
<vectory> dabei ist in der energieverwaltiung eingestellt den Rechner bei Leerlauf in Energiesparmodus zu versetzen nach 1 Stunde.
<vectory> normaler weise sollte dann bereitschafts zustand kommen, nicht ruhezustand, sorry
<vectory> einer ne idee wieso?
<deem> koegs: der xfce terminal-emulator
<koegs> deem: der hat doch "Einstellungen"
<deem> koegs: hat er, aber der speichert diese nur für das terminalfenster, dass gerade offen ist. wenn ich das fenster schliese und neu öffne ist alles wieder wie vorher
<deem> s/dass/das/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: koegs: hat er, aber der speichert diese nur für das terminalfenster, das gerade offen ist. wenn ich das fenster schliese und neu öffne ist alles wieder wie vorher
<koegs> merkwürdig, bei mir merkt er sich das
<koegs> mal sehen ob ich ein config file finde
<koegs> und wie zu erwarten lag es unter ~/.config/Terminal
<koegs> ...
<deem> ok. passt schon. jetzt hat ers auch gespeichert. kA, warum das gestern nicht ging
<maltee_h> Hallo!
<maltee_h> Ich brauche ein gutes Videobearbeitungsprogramm, mit dem ich auch Splitscreen erstellen kann (2 Videos in einem)
<maltee_h> Kann das Cinelerra?
<fbausch> maltee_h: hier schon mal geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cinelerra
<maltee_h> fbausch: da finde ich nichts mit Splitscreen?
<maltee_h> *!
<fbausch> unten sind Links. vielleicht findest du da was?
<maltee_h> ok, scheint zu gehen! :) Jetzt muss ich es nurnoch installieren
<fbausch> meinst du sowas? http://home.comcast.net/~dsbonnell/Cinelerra/pip-tutorial.html
<fbausch> ah, ok
<maltee_h> Da steht " Cinelerra kann aus einem PPA bezogen werden " Wie mache ich das? Bin noch Anfänger..
<fbausch> zuerst der obligatorische Hinweis: Fremdquellen (PPAs) können dein System gefährden und werden hier nicht supportet
<ring0> maltee_h, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<maltee_h> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich: Installiert ihr immer ohne problme mit PPA oder wie schaut ihr nach, ob das wohl OK ist?
 * fbausch benutzt keine PPAs
<fbausch> maltee_h: du könntest durch eine Suche bei Google schauen, ob es Problemberichte gibt
<vectory> ich installier nur PPAs von großen projekten, wine oder mozilla und denke, damit bin ich auf der richtigen seite
<LetoThe2nd> maltee_h: kommt ganz schwer drauf an. manche ppas haben schon fast halboffiziellen status, weil sie ohnehin direkt von den ubuntu-kernentwicklern gepfelgt werden - andere, meist private oder solche von trupps die alles viel toller schöner besser machen sollen sind i.a. nur mit äusserster vorsicht zu geniessen.
<fbausch> maltee_h: und du kannst direkt auf der Launchpad-Seite des PPAs schauen, ob es Bug-Reports gibt (aber das sagt nicht wirklich was aus)
 * TheInfinity nutzt nur PPAs mit sehr spezifischer software, also z.B. das coinelerra ppa würde ich nutzen, irgendwelche "HIER BEKOMMST DU UBUNTU ALLES IN VIEL TOLLER UND BESSA!" ppas aber eben nicht
<maltee_h> ja klar
<LetoThe2nd> maltee_h: im unbekannten fall am besten erstmal googlen ob darüber was bekannt ist, obs noch andere gibt die das selbe anbieten, die aber vertrauenswürdiger erscheinen, usw.usf.
<maltee_h> ok
 * LetoThe2nd zum beispiel hat quasi immer das git-stable ppa mit drin. :)
<maltee_h> Ich habe bei den Software Paketquellen garkeit PPA dirnne :)
<maltee_h> Hmm... Habe gerade ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa hinzugefügt, wollte dann cinelerra installieren aber er sagt, Paket nicht gefunden..?
<LetoThe2nd> apt-get update... (musst schon die ganze doku lesen :) )
<fbausch> maltee_h: das apt-get update ist dafür da, damit das Softwarecenter lokal weiß, dass dieses Paket existiert
<maltee_h> ah, ok
<PDGallus> tach zusammen
<maltee_h> Juhu! Funzt!
<maltee_h> Danke alle zusammen! :)
<PDGallus> hat noch jemand probleme mit dem start-up manager? bei mir ändert er nicht das zu benutzende OS, sondern bleibt einfach auf linux stehen.
<fbausch> PDGallus: wovon redest du genau?
<PDGallus> im grub meine ich
<fbausch> ,wf? PDGallus 
<shetlandpony> PDGallus: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<PDGallus> ok
<PDGallus> seit dem letzten update aus 3.0.0-14 kann ich über den start-up manager 1.9.13 nicht mehr ändern, welches os im grub manager standartmäßig hochgefahren werden soll.
<PDGallus> ich ändere es zwar im programm start up manager aber es wird nicht umgesetzt.
<fbausch> d.h. du möchtest die Reihenfolge der Einträge im Grup ändern, was aber nicht funktioniert?
<PDGallus> auf meinem laptop is es das gleiche problem. beide rechner haben neben ubuntu noch win 7 drauf
<PDGallus> nicht die reihenfolge sondern welches os als standart genommen wird. linux steht im grun auf position 1 und win 7 auf 6 ich hätte gerne das er die position 6 zum booten nimmt ohne das ich wenn der grub erscheint mit den cursortasten erst auf windows runtergehen muss.
<PDGallus> im grub nicht grun
<PDGallus> das hat startup manager auch bis zum letzten update von linux tadellos erledigt, aber nu möchte er das nicht mehr ändern. wo finde ich denn nochmal die grub config? dann mach ich das halt von hand.
<fbausch> PDGallus: hast du mal ein sudo update-grub ausgeführt?
<PDGallus> ne, das hab ich noch nicht.
<PDGallus> mach ich gerade mal
<PDGallus> wofür sollte ich das jetzt machen? is vielleicht blöd die frage aber das was er mir als found anzeigt, hat der grub mir vorher auch schon angezeigt.
<fbausch> mal neu starten und schauen, ob es nun funktiorniert; ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB sorgfältig lesen
<fbausch> startupmanager scheint häufiger solche Probleme zu haben
<PDGallus> okay, danke soweit ich probiers mal. ehrlich, hmm, bisher war er bei mir zuverlässig. naja, ich schau mal. danke
<yvesbr> Hallo
<yvesbr> Kann mir einer helfen? hab ein problem bei der installation von ispcp
<fbausch> ,wf? yvesbr 
<shetlandpony> yvesbr: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<yvesbr> hier
<yvesbr> [paste:404717:Fehler bei installation von ispcp]
<yvesbr> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404717/
<yvesbr> so
<yvesbr> Meine Version: Ubuntu 11.4
<fbausch> das scheint ja ein Problem nur mit ispcp zu sein und ispcp ist nicht in den Paketquellen von Ubuntu; du müsstest dich da an den Support von ispcp wenden
<yvesbr> k
<XamDM> tag. ich hab ein problem mit schroot, ich habe mir ein32bit oneric mit schroot eingerichtet, wenn ich schroot mit sodo starte und dann auf meinen user wechsele geht alles, wenn ich aber schroot als user startet kann ich einige programme nicht starten 
<XamDM> ich bin wie auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schroot beschrieben vorgegangen (habe nur den maveric-eintrag auf oneiric geändert)
<deem> XamDM: da steht aber nichts davon, dass man in diese umgebung wechselt, sondern, dass man programm via schroot startet
<XamDM> deem, der fehler bleibt aber auch dann
<deem> XamDM: welcher fehler?
<XamDM> das sich programme nur dann gestartet werden wwnn schroot mit sodo gestaret wird
<XamDM> habe gerade alles weggepustet und mache es nochmal schrit für schrit
<deem> ich hätte eigentlich viel lieber ne fehlermeldung gehabt
<XamDM> kriegtste gleich wieder
<XamDM> deem, Locale not supported by C library.
<XamDM> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<XamDM> AL lib: pulseaudio.c:612: Context did not connect: Access denied
<deem> wozu brauchst du denn pulseaudio in einem chroot?
<XamDM> deem, es ist ein programm das töne macht ???
<XamDM> deem, aber die frage ist doch wieso gehts mit sudo ???
<deem> die frage ist eher, warum benutzt das programm nicht dien pulsaudio, dass sowieso schon läuft
<XamDM> deem, das war des rätsels lösung, es hatte aus abhängikeiten pulseaudio mitinstalliert
<XamDM> pulseaudio weg und alles löbt, danke
<deem> kein thema
<POVaddct> mahlzeit.
<deem> ich habe einen fstab eintrag (http://pastebin.com/V82qB9UA), den ich zu mounten versuche. wenn ich allerdings "sudo mount -a" eingebe kommt diese fehlermeldung http://pastebin.com/M3kZZdEJ und dmesg liefert das dazu http://pastebin.com/BgEy9Nnr
<deem> ich gebe aber in der fstab mit credentials an, welchen usernamen und welches passwort ich verwenden möchte und die dateien .smbuser und .smbadmin existieren auch in meinem home verzeichnis
<deem> unter 10.04 und 11.04 hat es noch funktioniert. hat sich da in 11.10 irgendwas verändert?
<deem> ok. es kann ja nicht gehen, wenn man smbfs und cifs-utils nicht installier hat >_>
<Zerou> hallo
<Zerou> ich hab auch mal wieder ein Problem: Wenn ich den Papierkorb öffne dann läd es eine Zeit lang aber hört dann auf ohne das etwas angezeigt wird.
<Zerou> die Eigenschaften sagen mir aber da da 49 Objekte drin sind mit einer Größe von 10 GB
<TUXI> Hallo! Ich will meinen Arbeitsspeicher erhöhen, hab jetzt 2x 256MB und will einen 1024MB einbauen! Muss ich da neu installieren?
<omani> TUXI: die frage ist nicht ernst gemeint oder?
<TUXI> Doch ja sicher!
<TUXI> Hab nicht soviel ahnung!
<omani> nein musst du nicht. einfach reinstecken, sofern er passt.
<TUXI> Was mich noch interessiert, ist ob sich dei beiden kleinen Speicher mit dem 1024er beissen oder ob das einfach so passt.
<TUXI> Bei meinem letzten Versuch ist der Speicher"1024MB" nicht von der Systemüberwachung erkannt worden, sondern nur die beiden 256er...
<TUXI> Deswegen bin ich etwas verunsichert.
<fbausch> bei meinem Laptop wurde empfohlen, nach der Aufrüstung einmal nur kurz ins Bios zu gehen
<TUXI> was muss ich da ändern, im bios?
<TUXI> hab auch davon gehört
<fbausch> nichts... nur reingehen 
<TUXI> ok, danke
<TUXI> hab einen pentium 4 mit radeon 256mb karte und512 mb, läuft super mit ubuntu oneric ocelot
<omani> oO
<TUXI> nur das dashboard ist etwas langsam beim ersten aufrufen, beim zweiten mal ist alles super
<TUXI> wegn dem dashboars will ich den speicher erhöhen, ob das wohl klappt?
<TUXI> d
<TUXI> hab 29,90€ bezahlt für den pc. wer braucht schon mehr leistung?
<fbausch> TUXI: Gespräche, die nicht mit konkreten Problemen zu tun haben, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<TUXI> ok bitte um entschuldigung!
<fbausch> kein Problem
<TUXI> ich sag mal tschau
<Zerou> hm habs, unter /home/yourusername/.local/share/Trash/ wird alles richtig angezeigt
<d4vid2012> hi all
<k1l> hmm, eplus scheint hier grade wohl netzprobleme zu haben
<k1l> sry echan
<speckmade> Der "PXE-Boot"-Artikel scheint outdated. Kann mir jemand eine aktuellere Anleitung empfehlen?
<jokrebel> speckmade: Wieso "outdated"? Sollte IMHO immer noch so funktionieren.
<speckmade> Hatte das letztes Mal mit einem aktuellen Ubuntu nicht hingekriegt. Ich glaube es lag an einer veralteten Methode zum Starten von Diensten oder so.
<speckmade> Meine Kenntnisse gehen anscheinend nicht weit genug, um erkennen zu können, was ich anders machen muss.
<jokrebel> speckmade: Ist schon ne Zeit her, dass ich damit rumexperimentiert hab, kann mich aber erinnern, dass das alles schon etwas "tricky" war.
<SunTsu> speckmade: Wenn Du sagst was Du gemacht hast, und wo es scheitert könnte man ja eventuell helfen
<speckmade> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es "früher" (ältere Ubuntu-Version) reibungslos umzusetzen war... :-/
<speckmade> dann muss ich wohl nochmal ran, was?.. ;-)
<SunTsu> speckmade: müssen musst Du garnichts ;) Ob Du wollen willst ist die Frage 
<speckmade> I know. Jetzt muss ich mal zum Baumarkt - dann kuck ich's mir nochmal genauer an. - Bis später...
<zmijunkie> moin … ich habe nen Geister-Unix: ifconfig zeigt nicht an, was der NetworkManager per /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf durchaus richtig konfiguriert hat
<SunTsu> zmijunkie: pastey doch mal was Du eingibst und das Resultat
<zmijunkie> habe ein 3.1.5er Kernel mit vserver-2.3.2.5 gepatched (x86_64) und staune dadrüber was hier passiert ...
<zmijunkie> ?
<SunTsu> zmijunkie: PAck doch bitte mal was Wu eingibst und was dabei rauskommt auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<SunTsu> Du*
<zmijunkie> ich müsste dafür screenshots machen, das ist nicht besonders sinnvoll, weil ich das ganze System per mercurial überwache
<zmijunkie> da macht es schon mehr Sinn den Inhalt von NetworkManager.conf zu pasten
<SunTsu> dann halt nicht. Ist ja Dein Problem, nicht meins
<nahab> hi, jetzt habe ich wirklich gegooglet und einiges ausprobiert, aber der software center öffnet nicht
<zmijunkie> lol
<zmijunkie> ifconfig wurde wohl abgeschafft
<k1l> nahab: fehlermeldung oder so? hast du noch synaptic offen?
<nahab> synaptic kann ich öffnen, fehlermeldung weiß nicht habs noch niucht mit dem terminal geöffnet.... soll ich mal?
<nahab> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404722/
<nahab> k1l, paste galt dir :-)
<nahab> k1l, synaptic ist offen - warum?
<LupusE> hey
<nahab> niemand mehr ne idee?
<k1l> nahab: so, wieder da. welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<k1l> nahab: du kannst synaptic und das softwarecenter nicht gleichzeitig benutzen. als mach synaptic mal zu
<k1l> nahab: du kannst synaptic und das softwarecenter nicht gleichzeitig benutzen. als mach synaptic mal zu. welches ubuntu ist das denn genau?
<k1l> nahab: nopaste mal bitte "lsb_release -a"
<nahab> achso, nee, gleichzeitig hatte ich die nicht auf
<nahab> kann dir auch so sagen, was das für ein BS ist :-) .....http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404727/
<k1l> nahab: dann bitte mal die typen dort befragen :)
<nahab> das bs bruht aber auf ubuntu
<nahab> beruht
<k1l> nahab: den fehler gibts aber nicht in lucid
<k1l> das ist, weil die da wild rumfummeln
<fbausch> nahab: wir wissen hier nicht, wo die was verändert haben
<nahab> k1l, toll was für ein netzwerk muß ich denn da nehmen ...inbegriffen ist dieser chat hier
<fbausch> nahab: versuchs mal hier: http://bbs.ylmf.net/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=323
<fbausch> das ist das offizielle Forum...
<nahab> sehr chinesisch :-)
<nahab> auf jedenfall ging die softwarecenter zu öffnen bis zur aktualisierung
<jokrebel> nahab: Chromium kann es übersetzen.
<jokrebel> ,kein ubuntu? nahab
<Der_Geraet> nahab: Wenn du mit einer Ubuntu-CD ein Auto zerkratzt bekommst du hier auch keine Lackier-Anleitung. Windows-, Mint- sowie Auto-Reparaturen sind hier offtopic (wie auch Fragen zu anderen Distributionen)! Bitte wende dich an einen Fach-Channel fuer dieses Problem. Danke.
<nahab> jokrebel,  ja, nur wie?!...trotzdem danke
<k1l> nahab: wie gesagt: in ubuntu funktioniert es. es liegt daran, dass sie etwas verändert haben und überall ylmfos reinschreiben. wende dich bitte an den support von ihnen
<nahab> Der_Geraet, schlechtes beispiel - richtiges beispiel wäre VW und Mabella, beides beruht auf VW, sind dennoch verschieden :-)
<nahab> jokrebel, doch ubuntu hab ich auch, habe aber gemerkt das das internet mit dieser BS weitaus schneller ist
<fbausch> nahab: das die Internetgeschwindigkeit vom OS abhängt, möchte ich bezweifeln
<k1l> nahab: zum quatschen haben wir den offtopic channel. Ich denke die Sache hier ist geklärt.
<fbausch> ,ot? nahab 
<Der_Geraet> nahab, ot [aka offtopic] ist Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;).
<nahab> fbausch, wieso habe ich im ubuntu dann so schlechte verbindung
<nahab> glaube werde mal kurz zu ubuntu wechseln und komme dann wieder rein
<nahab> so, hat jemand jetzt lust bei meinen Internet Problem  bezüglich ubuntu zu hefen, bin jetzt mit ubuntu online
<fbausch> ,wf? nahab 
<Der_Geraet> nahab: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<nahab> fbausch, wir haben doch eben miteinander geredtet jetzt geht es drum, weil ich sagte das das internet mit ymlf schneller ist wie bei ubuntu...jetzt bin ich mit ubuntu on, und finde das internet ist langsamer
<fbausch> nenn doch mal (z.B.) deine Ubuntuversion
<fbausch> und deinen Browser
<nahab> chrome
<fbausch> bzw. woran machst du fest, dass das Internet langsamer ist
<nahab> fbausch, ach so... na an den öffnen der seiten z.B ebay öffnet in ymfl wesentlich schneller wie bei ubuntu, da harkt es oft
<fbausch> dann ist ja wohl nicht dein Internet, sondern der Seitenaufbau langsamer
<nahab> windows ist auch schneller, obwhl ich ja nicht über windows reden will
<nahab> fbausch,  wo ist der unterschied?
<nahab> ich meine zwischen internet und seitenaufbau
<k1l> nahab: das eine hängt von der netzwerktechnik ab, das andere ist rein die berechnung des bildes m browser
<nahab> k1l, ok, kann ich was daran ändern?
<SunTsu> Das alles ist immernoch offtopic
<fbausch> nahab: ich würde auch vorschlagen in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterzureden
<k1l> nahab: du könntest mal gucken, was und wieviel dein system ausgelastet wird.
<hans_> Hey,
<hans_> ich wollte fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich habe unter windows mit dem Programm Pdanet mein Internet über meinen iPod bezogen. Aber leider gibt es dieses Programm nicht für ubuntu 11.10. Gibt es alternativen?
<hans_> ich wollte fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich habe unter windows mit dem Programm Pdanet mein Internet über meinen iPod bezogen. Aber leider gibt es dieses Programm nicht für ubuntu 11.10. Gibt es alternativen?
<hans_> Hey,
<hans_> ich wollte fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich habe unter windows mit dem Programm Pdanet mein Internet über meinen iPod bezogen. Aber leider gibt es dieses Programm nicht für ubuntu 11.10. Gibt es alternativen?
<fellbuendel> hans_: Ich habe keinen Appleschrott, aber die Suche meint, dass http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPhone_3G_als_UMTS-Modem dir eventuell helfen könnte
<hans_> Ich habe den auch nur geschenkt bekommen. ;)
<hans_> Danke
<hans_> Achja und eine frage habe ich noch, ich würde gerne meine CPU-Temperatur überwachen, am besten in der oberen leiste die temperaturanzeige. Kann mir jemand ein programm empfehlen? Vielen Dank
<jokrebel> hans_: Je nach Ubuntu-version gibt es da ein Applet. Ja.
<k1l> hans_: hängt stark von dem ab, was du da benutzt, aber da gibt es applets für
<hans_> Ich nutze ubuntu 11.10
<jokrebel> hans_: Und Suchbegriffe wie etwa "temperatur wiki ubuntu" liefer zB. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lm_sensors
<jokrebel> +t
<hans_> danke
<fbausch> hans_: manchmal ist googlen sogar schneller, als das Warten auf eine Antwort in einem IRC-Channel
<hans_> Ja. :P
<jokrebel> hans_: Aber trotzdem die Google-Ergebnisse mit gesundem Misstrauen behandeln - da kann schon auch mal Müll bei rauskommen.
<hans_> Ja deswegen und weil viele Ergebnisse auch veraltet waren, habe ich den Schritt in den IRC-Channel gewagt :)
<jokrebel> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/alternative-zum-sensors-applet-anzeige-von-tempera/ wobei ich ungern PPAs empfehle, da hier nicht supportet.
<Der_Geraet> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/cvw5699 |        Alternative zum &#34;sensors-applet&#34; (Anzeige von Temperaturdaten) › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<jokrebel> gn8
<iudex> hallo, ich will eine datei vom desktop ins opt verzeichnis kopieren. dafür muss ich aber als root angemeldet sein, wie mach ich das in der konsole und wie ist der befehl um dateien zu verschieben (mv?), danke
<fbausch> iudex: einmal schreibst du, du möchtest kopieren, einmal du möchtest verschieben. Was möchtest du?
<iudex> ist mir egal, ergebnis soll sein, eine datei (ob kopie oder original) im opt verzeichnis
<Frickelpit> ,sudo? iudex 
<Der_Geraet> iudex: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> iudex: im terminal kann man sudo nutzen, um einem befehl rootrechte zu geben
<fbausch> iudex: cp <Datei> ist zum Kopieren
<fbausch> mv <Datei> ist zum Verschieben
<iudex> ok, gibt es auch ein befehl um dauerhaft als root angemeldet zu bleiben
<k1l> iudex: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/befehls%C3%BCbersicht  
<k1l> iudex: das ist nicht zu empfehlen
<Frickelpit> iudex: sudo -i afaik
<fean0r> su
<iudex> ok danke
<fean0r> aber root kann auch deaktiviert sein, was meist auch recht sinnvoll
<fean0r> is
<Frickelpit> das ist bei ubuntu standardmäßig deaktiviert
<fean0r> bekommt man auch alles mit sudo hin
<k1l> fean0r: su klappt nicht. aber die frage von iudex wird auch im wiki artikel zu sudo beantwortet
<fean0r> wie gesagt ist su auch nicht wirklich ne tolle lösung
<fean0r> *g* scho
<BigKing> nabend, habe das Phänomen im Thunderbird, dass ich gesammlte Posteingänge habe und dort Emails mit AblageOrt gesendet hinterlegt sind, die ich nicht eingestellt habe
<BigKing> wie bekomm ich das weg :-(????
<Amm0n> BigKing, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass es keine einstellungssache ist, lösche ~./thunderbird und leg die profile neu an
<Amm0n> vorher backups machen vom mailordner
<guntbert> BigKing: ersetze "lösche...." durch "benenne ... um"
<BigKing> welche sind die Mailordner :-(
<BigKing> sind die unterhalb von thunderbird?
<BigKing> oder meint ihr / du das Profilverzeichnis?
<Amm0n> die mails sind in ~./thunderbird/profilname/mail 
<k1l> ist das vlt imap, und die ordner gibts eh so auf dem server?
<k1l> irgendwie blick ich das problem noch nicht ganz
<BigKing> k1l, ich auch nicht.
<BigKing> ich kann dir nur erklären, was TB macht?
<BigKing> aber auch nur unter Ubuntu :-(
<BigKing> wenn du willst... ansonsten schmeiss ich ihn gleich weg und installiere neu.
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-24
<kaphe> moin, kann mir jemand für onTV nen gültigen grabber-command geben?
<kaphe> der ausm forum scheint nicht mehr aktuell zu sein
<k1l> kaphe: das hier hast du gelesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OnTV#Daten-deutscher-Sender
<kaphe> mhm
<Orcor> Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr
<dAnjou> NO!
<Orcor> ?#
<dAnjou> --> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Orcor> was will ich damit?
<Orcor> da bin ich sied monaten gesperrt komme eh nicht rein
<bleeee> hallo ich habe ein problem mit wubi. ich kann ubuntu nicht neben windows installieren weil der button dafür fehlt. da gibt es nur die buttons demo und vollinstallation und erfahren sie mehr. wo drann liegt das ?
<grossing> ich kenne wubi nicht, aber: erreichst du das gewünschte nicht mit "Vollinstallation"?
<bleeee> ne da muss ich ne cd ins laufwerk tun und den rechner neustarten.
<Wedelwolf> ich persönlich rate jedenfalls von wubi ab. kann eklige nebenwirkungen haben
<bleeee> ok
<BigKing_2nd> hallo, mein Ubuntu meldet, thunderbird würde laufen.
<BigKing_2nd> in der Prozessliste ist thunderbird aber nicht zu finden.
<BigKing_2nd> hab schon neu gestartet oder versucht TB im Safe-Mode zu  starten. geht nicht :(
<BigKing_2nd> Meldung: 
<BigKing_2nd> TB is running or not responding.
<grossing> was sagt    ps ax | grep thunder   in einem Terminal eingegeben?
<grossing> BigKing_2nd ?
<BigKing_2nd> ich hab das Profilverzeichnis .thunderbird nicht gelöscht sondern nur ein Profil umbenannt.
<BigKing_2nd> jetzt hab ich es anders gemacht und es geht wieder.
<grossing> auch gut :)
<BigKing_2nd> die Fehlermeldung war nur ein wenig irreführend. gelaufen ist vorher kein Thunderbird... 
<BigKing_2nd> danke grossing 
<bekks> Dein Thunderbird hat gemeldet, dass das Profilverzeichnis locked wäre, weil ein Thunderbird noch laufen würde.
<bekks> Das Problem war korrekt beschrieben, die Ursache dafür falsch interpretiert ;)
<grossing> ach stimmt, mögliches lockfile vergessen *schäm*
<bekks> grossing: Da gibts nichts zu schämen :)
<grossing> einklich sollt ich das wissen ;-)
<jokrebel> "einklich" oO
<ranzi_> frohe weihnachten etc.
<ranzi_> bräuchte kurz mal hilfe
<k1l> ,wf? ranzi_ 
<Der_Geraet> ranzi_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ranzi_> ich möchte bei ubuntu 11.10 schriftpaket installieren. ttf format. allerdings wird mir gesagt, ich besitze keine rechte. wie kann ich die denn aktivieren?
<ranzi_> bzw. die irgendwie einbinden de schriftart?
<jokrebel> ranzi_: Welcher Anleitung versuchst Du zu folgen? Link bitte.
<ranzi_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schriften
<ranzi_> ich versteh es aber absolut nicht^^
<ranzi_> einfch in den ordner "font" in usr geht nicht. "keine rechte"
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schriften   hier stehts beschrieben
<k1l> ahh, grade die seite gesucht, deswegen deinen link nicht gesehen :)
<k1l> ranzi_: eigentlich solltest du die schrift öffnen können und es sollte ein installations button erscheinen. welches ubuntu nutzt du denn?
<ranzi_> oh das hab ich noch nich probiert. sind 2 ttf und eine text datei enthalten. ich nutze 11.10
<ranzi_> ah geöffnet und konnte einen button installieren
<ranzi_> ähem, gut, kann ja keiner ahnen^^
<jokrebel> ranzi_: Doch - steht so im Wiki <g>
<ranzi_> :D da stand auch etwas mit einer config datei ändern...is mir alles zu heikel
<ranzi_> jut, vielen dank, frohes Fest
<jabba_> moin...
<jabba_> ich hab da son kleines chroot-problem: ich habe einen daemon in einem chroot laufen, der benötigt jetzt allerdings zugriff auf ein device, was nur im non-chroot unter /dev vorhanden ist. ich möchte ungerne das gesamte /dev mitteld mount -bind dahinmappen. gibts da eine einfache lösung?
<bekks> Nein.
<jabba_> schade :/
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du eigentlich?
<jabba_> oneric
<jabba_> mount -o bind ... ich weiß...
<jabba_> oder weshalb fragst du?
<bekks> Ich frage mich gerade, warum man einen Daemon chrooted.
<jabba_> wolte es vom restlichen system etwas abgrenzen, da es nicht über das paketsystem geupdatet wird und es deswegen nicht unbedingt immer so sicher wie der rest ist. bin ich damit auf dem holzweg?
<bekks> Ja, komplett.
<bekks> Wenn Du etwas als Daemon laufen lässt, hat es root-Rechte. Daher musst Du sowieso prüfen was Du da laufen lässt. Ergo kannst Du es auch einfach normal im System laufen lassen. Wenn Du wirklich _sehr_ paranoid bist, lässt Du allerdings _jeden_ Daemon der Kontakt zur Außenwelt hat in einem Chroot laufen, weil das ja potentiell gefährlich sein könnte.
<jabba_> wikipedia: "Unter Linux wird chroot nicht als Sicherheitsfeature bezeichnet. Wie der Benutzer 'root' eine chroot-Umgebung verlassen kann, ist in der chroot(2)-Manpage dokumentiert."
<jabba_> *doh* :)
<jabba_> okay.. ich üebr denke mein konzept nochmal. danke bekks. schöne feiertage noch! :)
<jabba_> *überdenke
<beaver74> jabba_, hattest du schon versucht das Device in der Umgebung zu erstellen, so wie es unter /dev vorhanden ist? Für bind funktioniert das, ist hier auch so am laufen.
<joschi> jabba_: warum legst du das benötigte device file nicht einfach in der chroot-umgebung an? du musst ja nicht das komplette /dev/ reinpacken
<joschi> bekks: "daemon" impliziert nicht unbedingt root-rechte. genau genommen sogar sehr selten
<bekks> joschi: Doch, tut es :) Idr. legt der Daemon aber unmittelbar nach dem Start seine Root-Rechte ab, nachdem er zu einem anderen User geworden ist.
<beaver74> jabba_, /dev/null und /dev/random benötigst du?
<bekks> Das gilt für alle Daemons, die Ports unterhalb von 1024 benutzen.
<joschi> bekks: ok. dann gibt es noch die daemons, die entweder keine netzwerkfunktionalität haben, oder die sich an einen der restlichen 64000 ports binden…
<bekks> joschi: Was meine Aussage in keinster Weise invalidiert.
<joschi> bekks: und selbst die, die sich an einen privileged port binden wollen, droppen danach ihre root-rechte
<joschi> bekks: "laufen" dann also nicht mehr als root, sondern starten nur in diesem kontext
<joschi> bekks: und selbst dann kommt man mittlerweile mit einfachen POSIX file capabilities auch ohne root-rechte weiter
<joschi> bekks: das widerspricht zumindest deinem "Wenn Du etwas als Daemon laufen lässt, hat es root-Rechte."
<beaver74> jabba_, mknod /var/chroot/bind/dev/null c 1 3 && mknod /var/chroot/bind/dev/random c 1 8 .. und die Rechte anpassen, sollte ausreichen (Das Verzeichnis zu deiner chroot-Umgebung natürlich anpassen)
<jabba_> beaver74, nein, ein ftdi usb2serial converter auf /dev/ttyUSB0, ist eine Verbindung zu einem Microcrontrollerboard
<bekks> joschi: HAst Du gelesen was ich schrieb? Ich schrieb:
<joschi> jabba_: du kannst auch dieses device mit mknod anlegen. alternativ sagst du einfach udev, dass du davon eine kopie willst
<bekks> 1224 123936 <+bekks> joschi: Doch, tut es :) Idr. legt der Daemon aber unmittelbar nach dem Start seine Root-Rechte ab,  nachdem er zu einem anderen User geworden ist
<joschi> bekks: ja, lese ich. aber selbst das stimmt nicht immer ;)
<beaver74> jabba_, ok, da habe ich keine Ahnung von und mir ist auch nicht klar ob das Device in der chroot erstellt werden kann.. versuchen würde ich es aber mal.
<joschi> bekks: s/nicht immer/selten
<jabba_> joschi, udev hört sich gut an wie macht man den kopien? ich kennen nur die symlink-variante
<joschi> jabba_: mit einer entsprechenden udev rule kannst du sogar besser die device id matchen und nur dann das device anlegen, wenn das device angeschlossen ist (und am richtigen port)
<beaver74> bekks, aber damit ist die Sache doch gelaufen, der Dienst läuft als non-root und gut ist.. oder liege ich da falsch?
<joschi> jabba_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev#Erstellen-eigener-udev-Regeln
<jabba_> irgendwo ein beispiel parat?
<jabba_> ah
<jabba_> ok :)
<bekks> beaver74: Richtig. Ich sehe auch keinen weiteren Diskussionsbedarf :)
<beaver74> bekks, omg, ich auch, danke
<jabba_> in der tat läuft der dienst als non-root (habs vorhin nochmal geckeckt)
<bekks> jabba_: Wie wird der denn gestartet, und auf welchem Port horcht der?
<jabba_> über 1024
<jabba_> und er wird als nobody gestartet
<bekks> Wie wird der gestartet, nicht mit welchem User.
<bekks> Das war meine Frage :)
<jabba_> sudo -u nobody programm
<bekks> Dann hat diese Diskussion keinerlei Sinn, da sudo benutzt wird, und nicht fork() und das droppen von Berechtigungen :)
<jabba_> deine diskussion mit joschi?
<bekks> Japp :)
<joschi> sinnvolle technische diskussionen sind niemals überflüssig ;)
<jabba_> joschi, nach dem Schema: SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sr?", ATTRS{model}=="DVD-ROM GDR8163B", NAME="dvd-rom-lg"?
<jabba_> also mittels "NAME"
<jabba_> kann ich denn da auch absolute pfade angeben?
<joschi> jabba_: mit NAME legst du nur den namen innerhalb von /dev fest. ich dachte eher an ein kleines skript, welches dir dann in der chroot-umgebung das device anlegt
<joschi> jabba_: also mit RUN=…
<jabba_> ah
<jabba_> mit mknod ...
<joschi> ja
<bekks> joschi: Über den Drop von Berechtigungen innerhalb eines Prozess zu reden, wenn das gar nicht stattfindet, da man sudo -u benutzt, ist nicht mal technisch sinnvoll. Daher verschieben wir bitte alles weitere dazu nach OT.
<joschi> bekks: das  wusstest weder du noch ich zu diesem zeitpunkt. daher durchaus sinnvoll
<jabba_> hey... es ist weihnachten. habt euch lieb! :)
<jabba_> ich nehma an, so ein usb-serial-converter ist ein character device...?
<joschi> jabba_: keine angst, wir haben uns noch lieb.
<joschi> jabba_: du kannst einfach mal in /dev spickeln. `ls -l` zeigt dir alles an
<joschi> jabba_: alternativ auch `stat`
<bekks> file tuts auch :)
<jabba_> okay joschi, hab das jetzt mal von hand probiert (mit minor und major). läuft schonmal ganz gut. aber wie bekomme ich jetzt von udev diese zahlen an das script übergeben?
<jabba_> also habe ich die möglichkeit mir von udev diese parameter übergeben zu lassen?
<jabba_> oder muss  ich mit "ls -la" nen string danach parsen?
<bekks> jabba_: Du kannst die auch einfach festlegen, in deinem udev script.
<SunTsu> jabba_: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#external-run könnte da vielleicht helfen
<jabba_> ok. funktioniert soweit... weiß jemand, wie ich den symlink-namen, den ich der SYMLINK in der rule definiere an das script übergeben kann?
<jabba_> *per SYMLINK
<ppq> /dev/name-des-symlinks? :)
<jabba_> nee. angenommen in der rule heißt es SYMLINK+="bla", dann habe ich bisher "RUN+="script $major $minor"
<jabba_> jetzzt würde ich gerne noch SYMLINK übergeben --- etwa einfach "RUN+="script $major $minor $SYMLINK" ?
<jabba_> nä.. geht nicht :(
<joschi> jabba_: "When /usr/bin/my_program is executed, various parts of the udev environment are available as environment variables"
<joschi> eventuell kommt $SYMLINK im environment mit
<Approach> wenn ich eine linux distrubution installiere auf einen notebook, muss ich hierbei irgendwas beachten?
<bekks> Welche Linuxdistribution willst du denn installieren?
<Approach> wollte gerade eine CD starten,... bekomme jedoch kein bild und kann nicht genau feststellen was ihm fehlt
<ppq> Approach: dass es ubuntu ist, da du hier fragst ;)
<Approach> ppq, ich habe noch nie auf dem notebook eine linux distrubution installiert
<ppq> ,installation? Approach
<Der_Geraet> Approach, Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<Approach> deswegen denke ich ebenfalls das ubuntu auch auf diesem notebook nicht lauffähig ist
<Approach> es handelt sich hierbei um fedora
<Approach> :-)
<bekks> Hier ist kein Fedoroasupport.
<ppq> wieso sollte ubuntu nicht laufen? hast du es probiert?
<bekks> Ubuntu kriegst Du augf wirklich fast jedes GErät - nur auf keine Toaster.
<jokrebel> Approach: Dann solltest Du aber für Dein _aktuelles_ Problem entweder die Fedora-Leute fragen oder Dir einen Ubuntu-CD brennen.
<Approach> hehe
<egospell> ...
<jokrebel> egospell: Wie meinen?
<Yoshimo> hi, wenn ich meinen Laptop aus dem Ruhezustand "aufwecke" ist die Touchpadmaus eingefrohren und ich muss komplett neustarten bis sie sich wieder bewegt. Das würd ich gern loswerden
<jokrebel> .oO( kein Suspend nutzen? - Ist soweit ich weiß bei mancher Hardware immer noch eher Glückssache wenns geht )
<sdx23> Wenns wirklich nur das Touchpad ist, könnte Ent- und Wiederladen des USB-Moduls helfen.
<Yoshimo> es könnt ja sein dass man irgendwelche Optionen umstellen kann um es zu beheben jokrebel , auf das nicht nutzen sich beschränken war mir zu einfach
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Ich hab das schon vor längerem eingestellt zu beheben. Entweder es geht oder halt nicht. Bei den heutigen Bootzeiten ist das doch eh nicht mehr wichtig.
<jokrebel> +zu versuchen
<TraceRoute> can someone tell me what this means, Arschlochami?
<TraceRoute> Arschlochami?
<bekks> TraceRoute: Stop it. Now.
<TraceRoute> bekks can't we all just get along?
<bekks> TraceRoute: Yes. Then just stop it and go on :)
<TraceRoute> I suppose you won't translaste that for me will you, I think it means I'm a A-hole american and if thats true I'm deeply hurt
 * anatolbroder wundert sich, warum betrunkene Trolle hier nicht ausgesperrt werden
<bekks> TraceRoute: Well, actually it means that, but this is still a support channel - so the better channel would be #ubuntu-de-offtopic for non-support-question like that...
<bekks> -.-
<KojiroAK> Kann man cups irgendwie beibringen, als "virtueller Drucker" zu fungieren? Also so, dass ich ihn als generic ghostscript Drcker ansprechen kann, er den Auftrag aber an den Standarddrucker weiterreicht?
<KojiroAK> erm postscript
<KojiroAK> Hmm, anscheinend über samba
<bond79> wieso schreibt hier keiner?
<KojiroAK> bond79, es ist Weihnachten.
<bond79> stimmt :-)
<SunTsu> Nö, stimmt nicht ;) Weihnachten ist morgen, heute ist Heiligabend. Aber das wird dennoch der Grund sein ;)
<bond79> frohe weihnachten
<SunTsu> ebenso
<bond79> ja das stimmt auch
<KojiroAK> Für smalltalk bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bond79> ok ich probier mal
<tripled> gibts ein programm was mp4 ind mp3 umwandelt? 
<ppq> tripled: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln
<k1l_> ,ffmpeg? tripled 
<Der_Geraet> tripled, FFmpeg ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> sound konverter waere auch was mit klickibunti
<jokrebel_> tripled: Gibt auch Webseiten die das für Dich machen: http://convert2mp3.net/
<wiwa> hallo frohes fest an alle :))
<wiwa> falls jemand anwesend ist: ich such verzweifelt den temp ordner von firefox 6 unter ubuntu. will da ein flashfile video ansehen weil ich "live" nicht streamen kann.. zu lahme leitung. früher war das mal in /tmp - jetzt nicht mehr! cache ordner hab ich zwar gefunden, aber da speichert es keine swf's
<wiwa> also bitte helft uns :)
<wiwa> keiner da?
<k1l> so einfach ist das nicht mehr
<k1l> nimm einen der zig downloadhelper
<ring2> wiwa, https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3006/ z.b.
<wiwa> anders gehts nicht mehr?
<ring2> wiwa, wo ist das problem? addon runterladen, video runterladen, gucken
<wiwa> geht das bei allen seiten oder nur yt?
<ring2> wiwa, alle möglichen seiten, keine ahnung ob wirklich bei allen. es unterstützt auch direkte konvertierung in verschiedene formate
<wiwa> ok cool dann test ich das mal
<wiwa> nur schade um den tmp ordner :(
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-25
<skynix>  frohe weihnachtstage
<bullgard4> skynix: Dir auch frohe Weihnachten!
<jokrebel> Hi
<tripled> hossa
<dreamon_> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!
<dreamon_> Habe 10.10 installiert.Updates aufgespielt, Nvidia Treiber usw. installiert. Reboot gemacht. Seither seh ich beim Starten, *Checking battery state -> dann gehts nicht weiter.
<dreamon_> Ich remove mal nvidia*
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Kommst Du in ne Konsole (Alt+F2)?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, ja das geht
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Wie lange hast du gewartet, ob nicht doch noch was weitergeht?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, 10Minuten
<sash_> Guten Morgen. Folgendes Problem: Ich habe bei einem Kumpel am Laptop die Windows-Partition gelöscht, die ext-Partition nach vorne geschoben und vergrößert (Ubuntu LTS), alles mit einer LiveCD. Das hat ein bisschen gedauert und nach etwa 2 Stunden wurde der Bildschirm schwarz und das Notebook hat auf keine Eingabe mehr reagiert, so dass ich es ausschalten musste. Jetzt zeigt gparted an, die /-Partition sei über 100GB groß, Nautilus ...
<sash_> ... und df sagen aber, dass die nur so groß sind wie vorher. Irgendwelche Ideen, die keine Backups und Neuinstallation beinhalten?
<sash_> Ich würde ja sagen, dass es funktionieren sollte, ein mkfs.extX auf die Partition loszulassen, aber ich bin nicht sicher.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Riecht seh nach https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/619008 - Warum spielst Du eigentlich ein älteres Ubuntu auf?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Weil ich die gnome2.x liebe..
<bekks> dreamon_: Wieso dann nicht 11.04?
<dreamon_> bekks, Weil ich 10.10 gerade rumliegen hatte. ;)
<bekks> Oder besser: 10.04 - damit du wenigstens halbwegs lange Support hast?
<dreamon_> Ich upgrade dann mal auf 11.04 da kann man ja auch mit fallback der so einigermaßen arbeiten
<jokrebel> sash_: Wie groß ist denn die Festplatte wirklich?
<sash_> 120 oder so.
<sash_> Also, sowas um den Dreh, können auch 160 sein.
<bekks> Das solltest du herausfinden.
<bekks> Und ohne Backups kannst Du das System nur neu aufsetzen, weil vollkommen unklar ist, in welchem Zustand die Partitionen sind.
<sash_> Also, gparted zeigt die richtige (egal, wieviel das jetzt ist) Größe an, nautilus und df nicht. Ich denke, dass die eigentliche Größe der Partition recht irrelevant für die Problembeschreibung ist.
<bekks> gparted zeigt keine Dateisystemhröße, sondern eine Partitionsgröße an.
<bekks> Jetzt kannst Du manuell hingehen, und die Dateisystemgrößen anpassen.
<bekks> Ohne Backup ist das allerdings - nunja. Wir haben dich hiermit gewarnt :)
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich würde als erstes noch einmal die Live-CD starten und noch einmal gucken, ob sich immer noch GParted, df und Nautilus in dieser Hinsicht widersprechen.
<sash_> Die Daten sind ja alle gesichert.
<bekks> bullgard4: Ja, das tun sie. Er sagte es gerade.
<bekks> sash_: Na dann: resize2fs :)
<sash_> resize2fs. Das wars. Nicht mkfs.
<sash_> Ok, gerade mal mit einer VM herausgefunden, dass es keine gute Idee ist, da dann mit fdisk und so rumzuprobieren. Partition verkleinert mit gparted, dann neugestartet, mit fdisk die Partition gelöscht und neu angelegt auf maximale Größe, dann wird das Dateisystem nicht mehr gefunden. Komisch.
<bekks> Klingt logisch für mich.
<sash_> Aber wieso? Der Startpunkt der Partition ist ja immer noch der gleiche. Nur Partitions- und Dateisystemgröße passen nciht mehr zusammen. Aber ich denke, ich kann das auch alleine rausfinden.
<bekks> Wenn Du mit fdisk die Partition löscht, wird auch der Filesystemmarker im MBR der Partition gelöscht.
<sash_> So. resize2fs hat wunderbar funktioniert.
<zz> hi
<zz> ich habe eben ein update mit "aptitude safe-update" gemacht, er hat mir am ende "Aktueller Status: 0 Aktualisierungen [-111]." ausgegeben - was bedeutet denn -111 ?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu?
<zz> ubuntu 11.04
<zz> 32 Bit
<k1l_> klingt nach connection refused
<k1l_> aptitude ist eh nicht mehr ubuntu standard und kommt ab 11.10 mit dem multiarch nicht mehr klar. versuch mal apt-get und nopaste mal die komplette ausgabe, wenn da nne fehler auftritt
<jokrebel> zz: Paste doch mal bitte das komplette. Und heißt das nicht safe-upgrade? Und hast Du einen update-Lauf davor gemacht?
<zz> ja, heißt safe-upgrade
<zz> ich dachte aptitude wäre besser als apt-get
<k1l_> zz: "besser" ist meist ne frage des betrachters
<zz> wie meinst du update lauf?
<zz> das wird mir von dem update noch in der console angezeit: http://www.xup.in/dl,17249705/49451paste.txt/
<zz> apt-get kann ich gleich versuchen
<k1l_> soll das vlt heissen, dass er 111 aktualisierungen installiert hat? (nutze kein aptitude)
<zz> ich weiß es nicht, deshalb ja meine frage - das minus kommt mir seltsam vor
<LupusE> das heisst, das er 111 aktuallisierungen durchgefuehrt hat.
<LupusE> 0 sind uebrig, 111 hat er abgearbeitet.
<zz> ah, dann ist ja ok
<zz> gut
<zz> habe das so verstanden das aptitude das besser protokolliert und nicht mehr benötigte paket besser erkennt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/aptitude
<LupusE> wenn du dne befehl nun nochmal ausfuehrst steht da '0 aktuallisierungen [0]' oder aehnlich.
<zz> und nur aus platzgründen entfernt wurde
<zz> LupusE: ok werde ich testen :)
<k1l_> zz: es ist nicht so, dass apt-get nun fehlerhaft ist
<LupusE> zz: das war mal. apt-get hat stark aufgeholt. damals hat apt-get nicht sauber die abhaengigkeiten deinstalliert. das ist abe rheute geschichte.
<zz> nein, das habe ich auch nicht gesagt
<LupusE> den groessten unterschied der beiden frontends gibt es im search. apt-cache search und aptitude search verhalten sich fundamental anders.
<LupusE> bzw: wie schon gesagt, noch gibt es multiarch probleme. aber das wird auch bald behoben sein. wie jedesmal, wenn man auf das andere frontend wechselt.
<zz> also beide ungefähr gleich gut ...?
<zz> oder geschmackssache? 
<LupusE> nein. beide haben vor und nachteile.
<LupusE> z.b. hat aptitude ein ncurses frontend (ohne parameter aufrufen). dafuer aber keine super-kuh kraefte.
<zz> super-kuh? :D
<k1l_> apt-get moo
<zz> das ist ja witzig :D
<zz> ok, thx
<bullgard4> LupusE: Was meinst Du mit "super-kuh"?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Gib einfach mal "apt-get moo" ein.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Aha.
<innerand> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Launcher in der Sidebar finde?
<k1l_> innerand: kannst du das etwas besser beschreiben?
<innerand> Also wo steht, was sich in der Sidebar befindet? 
<innerand> Wo finde ich die links darin
<bullgard4> innenrand Welche Distribution verwendest Du und welche Desktopumgebung?
<innerand> 11.04 mit unity
<k1l_> innerand: ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du willst
<k1l_> innerand: so kann ich dir nur das hier geben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC
<innerand> Danke, bin fündig geworden
<spY|da_> mein mplayer / smplayer spinnt ein wenig, und auf allen rechnern, gibts nen repro wo man andere versionen finden koennte zum probieren? 
<jokrebel> spY|da_: Hier gibts nur Ubuntu <g>
<jokrebel> spY|da_: Ohne _für_ die Installation von PPA-Quellen sprechen zu wollen (Fremdquellen und so; Supportverlust ) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPlayer/Alternative_Paketquellen
<spY|da_> jokrebel, danke das hatte ich dann auch gefunden 
<spY|da_> und mein problem hat sich damit behoben 
<jokrebel> spY|da_: prima
<Jegub2008>  Servuus und schöne Weihnachten @ all
<sysdef> Jegub2008: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic bkommst du sicher antwort darauf ;)
<sysdef> s/ b/ be/
<Der_Geraet> sysdef meant: Jegub2008: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic bekommst du sicher antwort darauf ;)
<daumenmann> Ich versuche, in Ubuntu 11.10 die Daumentasten der Maus zu deaktivieren. Laut uu-wiki soll so etwas über eine Datei in xorg.conf.d möglich sein. Für die USB-Maus existiert dort aber keine vorgefertigte Datei, daher weiß ich nicht, wie der Identifier lauten muss
<Jegub2008> by @ all
<speefak> frohe weinachten @ll
<bullgard4> '~$ ls -al' zeigt mir in einem Verzeichnis 7 Dateien an, alle mit den Rechten -rw-r-r--. EASYTAG 2.1.6 zeigt mir davon aber nur 6 an, selbst nachdem ich das Verzeichnis markiert habe und  auf Auswahl > Verzeichnis neu einlesen geklickt habe. Woran liegt das wahrscheinlich?
<LupusE> an dem deiernenfilter von easytag.
<LupusE> err, dateiendungsfilter.
<bullgard4> Ah! Muß mal danach suchen.
<LupusE> 8ch glaube der filter ist nicht einzustellen. aber bilder z.b. werden nicht angezeigt.
<bullgard4> LupusE: Bedeutet Deine Aussage: "der filter ist nicht einzustellen", daß EASYTAG eine .wav-Datei unter keinen Umständen anzeigt?
<k1l_> nope. keine wav dateien
<k1l_> bullgard4: mehr infos hier: http://easytag.sourceforge.net/
<bullgard4> Und warum ist das so?
<k1l_> bullgard4: wende dich dazu bitte an die entwickler
<LupusE> bullgard4: haben wav dateien tags?
<LupusE> bullgard4: ein tipp: nein.
<bullgard4> LupusE: Na ja, von einer .flac-Datei nimmt man zunächst auch nicht an, daß sie ID3-Tags hat.
<dreamon_> Wenn Jockey sagt,(Nvidia current) -> Dieser Treiber ist aktiviert aber nicht in Benutzung. > Was sagt mir das dann?
<Frickelpit> das der treiber installiert ist aber nicht genutzt wird
<k1l_> dreamon_: vlt nen fehlender restart? oder ein bug
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Naja. Das ist klar. Warum benutzt er ihn nicht?
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: schau in deine xorg.conf
<k1l_> dreamon_: es gab da auch nen bug. schau mal im forum oder auf launchpad, wenn du sicher bist, dass du gerestartet hast und der treiber der passende ist
<jokrebel> k1l_: Hab ich ihm den nicht schon vor ein paar Stunden gegeben?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Da hatte ich noch nicht auf 11.04 geupdatet.
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Wie kann ich die Xorg.conf neu erstellen lassen, da gab es doch einen befehl.
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: mit nvidia-xconfig
<k1l_> ,nvidia? dreamon_ 
<Der_Geraet> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<dreamon_> Danke
<k1l_> dreamon_: mit nvidia settings kann man es ziemlich viel und gut einstellen
<dreamon_> Ich glaube ich hab da eine ganz komischen Grafikkarte die zeigt bei lspci Intel Corp. Mobile 4 Series und auch Nvidia GT216 [GT220M] an. 
<k1l_> dreamon_: ist das so ne hybrid karte?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Es gibt auch Geräte mit 2 Karten.
<dreamon_> k1l_, Ich glaube ja, weil es ein Notebook ist. Es deutet alles darauf hin
<dreamon_> Wenn ich Nvidia current deinstalliere, startet die Kiste, ansonst bleibt es hängen.
<k1l_> dreamon_: mit glauben und hoffen kann man keinen support leisten. du solltest schon wissen was du da hast
<k1l_> dreamon_: folgende möglichkeiten: im bios auf eine karte stellen und diese nutzen samt treiber
<k1l_> oder du guckst dir bumbelbee an. das ist aber nichts stabiles und du musst dir das aneignen
<dreamon_> k1l_, -> Im Acer 5935G ist ja eine HybridPower Lösung verbaut
<dreamon_> Ich kann im Bios zwischen "integrated graphics, Discrete Graphics und Switchable Grapihics" umstellen
<Funfood> bumblebee hat bei mit ine richtig funktioniert
<k1l_> dreamon_: schau im handbuch, welche karte da genau gemeint ist. such dir eine aus und installier die treiber dafür
<k1l_> dreamon_: da musst du jetzt mal bissel arbeit leisten
<dreamon_> k1l_, Ich frag mich wofür diese Hybridlösung gut ist, weniger Stromverbrauch?
<k1l_> Funfood: deswegen meinte ich ja auch "nichts stabiles". das wird hoffentlich aber mal was
<k1l_> dreamon_: ja. leider bisher nur windows treiber
<Funfood> wär nett für das thinkpad
<Funfood> die reine nvidialösung saugt den akku weg wie nix
<dreamon_> k1l_,  Ich hab nun den intel abgeschaltet. Aber leider heißt es immer noch Treiber ist aktiviert, aber nicht in benutzung.. Habe xorg.conf gelöscht und den Treiber neu installiert
<jokrebel> dreamon_: In Jockey? Dann aktiviere Ihn doch dort und starte neu.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Hab ich gemacht, er sagt ja er ist aktiviert.. aber auch "nicht in Benutzung"
<bekks> Die MEldung ist ein BUG.
<bekks> Schau ins Xorg.0.log um zu sehen welcher Treiber _wirklich_ aktiv ist.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Dort gibt es meist mehrere Zeilen für NVidia-Treiber und soweit ich weiß kann nur eine "in Benutzung" sein.
<dreamon_> bekks, Du hast recht. Meldung ist zwar die Alte, aber es funktioniert jetzt. k1l_ Es hat geholfen den Intel zu deaktivieren.
<bekks> Was funktioniert jetzt? :)
<dreamon_> bekks, Die 3D funktionen von der Nvidia. ;)
<bekks> Das ist schön :)
<dreamon_> Hatte mich zusehr auf die Meldung verlassen. 
<Demnogonis> guten abend
<Demnogonis> kann mir einer bei skype unter ubuntu 11.10 unter die arme greifen?
<k1l_> ,skype? Demnogonis 
<Der_Geraet> Demnogonis, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> das beantwortet schonmal die üblichen fragen
<Demnogonis> das hatte ich auch schon gelesen ;(
<Demnogonis> ;)
<k1l_> dann beschreib mal dein problem präzise mit fehlermeldungen etc
<Demnogonis> das problem ist dass ich unter ALSA keinerlei ton aus skype heraus bekomme
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<Demnogonis> fehlermeldungen sind mir bisher noch nicht erschienen
<Demnogonis> 11.10 auf einem lenovo ideapad s205
<jokrebel> Demnogonis: Starte das ganze doch mal aus dem terminal, vieleicht gibt es ja denn mehr Meldungen.
<k1l_> Demnogonis: warum alsa?
<Demnogonis> meinst du als an das terminal gebunden ohne & ?
<bekks> Auch mit & ist es an das Terminal gebunden.
<Demnogonis> weil er den pulseaudio nicht benutzt... ich hatte gleich nach der installation alle geräte zur auswahl also gehe ich von alsa aus
<k1l_> Demnogonis: hast du den text wirklich gelesen?
<Demnogonis> achso, das wusste ich nicht
<k1l_> Demnogonis: guck nochmal in die wiki seite und _lies_ was da steht.
<Demnogonis> habe ich
<bekks> So schnell? Glaube ich nicht.
<k1l_> Demnogonis: nein
<k1l_> ubuntu benutzt immer pulseaudio
<Demnogonis> nein, ich hatte vorher gegoogelt
<k1l_> Demnogonis: also jetzt nochmal lesen und dann nochmal nachdenken ob alsa soviel sinn macht
<Demnogonis> ich will alsa auch nicht explizit verwenden. ich dachte anhand des verhaltens, dass er kein pulseaudio zur verfügung hat aber es ist unter den installierten packeten
<Demnogonis> wie kann ich denn dafür sorgen dass skype es nutzt?
<bekks> Also wird nicht verwendet es sei denn, DU hast es installiert und pulseaudio heruntergeworfen.
<k1l_> Demnogonis: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype#Audiogeraete
<k1l_> Demnogonis: da steht doch, dass es immer das bei ubuntu vorinstallierte pulseaudtio nutzt
<jokrebel> Demnogonis: Was für Version benutzt Du denn?
<Demnogonis> eben darum wundert es mich
<Demnogonis> 11.10
<k1l_> Demnogonis: was wundert dich?
<Demnogonis> dass er pulseaudio nicht verwendet
<k1l_> warum das denn?
<e-i-k-e> frohes. hat jemand zeit sich line 91 & 103 anzusehen https://github.com/JakeWharton/mkvdts2ac3/commits/master/mkvdts2ac3.sh
<bekks> e-i-k-e: Was erwartet uns da?
<Demnogonis> weil ich in den optionen alles mögliche zur verfügung habe, nur nicht den pulseaudio server
<e-i-k-e> nen fehler in einem bash / shell script
<bekks> e-i-k-e: Ein Ubuntu-Problem? :)
<e-i-k-e> ich selbst habe davon kaum ahnung und hoffe das mir hier jemand spontan helfen kann
<Demnogonis> ich schmeiß sonst mal skype weg und installier es neu
<Demnogonis> moment
<e-i-k-e> nein, vermutlich eher nicht direkt ^^
<bekks> e-i-k-e: Dann ist das hier der falsche Channel...
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Gibt bei _dem_ Link Zeilennummern?
<e-i-k-e> jokrebel: ja
<bekks> e-i-k-e: Nein, gibts nicht. :)
<e-i-k-e> bekks: hast du einen passenden channel? #bash bringt mich nicht weiter :)
<bekks> e-i-k-e: Dein Link ist die History-Seite.
<k1l_> Demnogonis: ich habe erst letztens ein oneiric samt skype aufgesetzt und es lief outofthebox
<bekks> e-i-k-e: Das ist aber bei einem Bash-Problem die kompetenteste Anlaufstelle.
<e-i-k-e> bekks: upps, mit nem falschen link werde ich wohl nirgends weiterkommen ^^
<k1l_> Demnogonis: in dem von mir beschriebenem abschnitt werden auch 2 links genannt, die dir weiterhelfen
<bekks> e-i-k-e: Exakt.
<e-i-k-e> jokrebel: solltest du dennoch interesse haben https://github.com/JakeWharton/mkvdts2ac3/blob/master/mkvdts2ac3.sh
<Sallio> hi
<Sallio> mal eine Frage
<Sallio> ich hab Ubuntu 11.10, Kde nachinstalliert, dementsprechend Kubuntu
<k1l_> Sallio: ein ubuntu mit kde nachinstalliert macht es nicht sofort zu einem kubuntu.
<Sallio> immer wenn ich ein Video ?ffne,  startet es eine neue Instanz von Dragon Player, sodass ich dann mehrere Videos offen habe
<Sallio> wie mache ich es, dass es Videos dann immer in derselben Instanz von DragonPlayer ?ffnet?
<Sallio> vllt kein wichiges Problem, aber trotzdem^^
<bekks> Sallio: Kannst Du uns mal ein lsb_release -a zeigen bitte, in einem Paste?
<bekks> ,paste? Sallio 
<Der_Geraet> Sallio: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<Demnogonis> soo neu installiert aber hatte keinen effekt
<Demnogonis> bin erstmal für ein paar minuten weg
<Demnogonis> komme nachher wieder
<Sallio> http://pastie.org/3072244
<Sallio> da als Pastie^^
<bekks> Sallio: Ich möchte gerne die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a sehen. Als Pastie.
<Sallio> http://pastie.org/3072254
<Sallio> hier^^
<tripled> guten abend
<tripled> kann ich eigentlich jede beliebige .iso-datei in einer virtual box testen?
<apollo13> ja?!
<k1l_> ,virtualbox? tripled 
<Der_Geraet> tripled, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tripled> habe virtual box ose installiert aber da kann man nur vorgefertigte machinen testen 
<apollo13> das glaub ich kaum
<tripled> und ich wollte knecht ruprecht testen 
<apollo13> der release name war knecht rootrecht, falls wir vom gleichen reden
<tripled> genau mein ich 
<jokrebel> .oO( Nikolaus ist doch schon vorbei )
<k1l_> tripled: dann schau in die doku zu virtualbox, wenn dir das einfach einbinden zu komplex ist.
<e-i-k-e> bekks, jokrebel: der fehler sitzt 30cm vor dem display... ich hätte das bash script halt einfach mit ./script ausführen sollen und nicht mit sh script...
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Glückwunsch draufgekommen zu sein.
<e-i-k-e> jokrebel: bin ich ja nichtmal -.- #bahs hat mich auf die idee gebracht :)
<e-i-k-e> ***bash
<toni^> hi, ich hab den firefox 9.0.1 und jetzt hab ich das problem das ich kein java plugin mehr installieren kann wo mir java applets anzeigt.
<k1l_> toni^: woher hast du den 9er denn?
<bekks> toni^: Und wieso kannst Du das nicht mehr?
<toni^> also den firefox bezog ich über die paketquellen http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu 
<bekks> toni^: Kannst du bitte mal lsb_release -a nopasten?
<bekks> ,nopaste? toni^ 
<Der_Geraet> toni^: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<toni^> http://pastie.org/3072285
<k1l_> toni^: du könntest das hier mal testen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Plugins#Java-Unterstuetzung
<jokrebel> toni^: Hast Du einen besonderen Grund ein PPA anstelle des von Ubuntu mitgeliefert zu nutzen?
<toni^> wollte mein firefox eben auf die neuerste version bringen
<toni^> weil ich noch immer firefox 3 drauf hatte..
<bekks> Ja und?
<k1l_> toni^: 3? o_O  die aktuell von ubuntu neuste ist der 8er
<k1l_> der 9er sollte bald nachrücken
<bekks> Die neueste Version ist 12 irgendwas, nightly build. Sollte man aber nur nutzen, wenn man weiß was man tut :)
<toni^> hm naja bei mein lucid blieb sie bei 3 stehen
<toni^> seitdem kam auch kein firefox addon mehr als update+
<k1l_> ach lucid
<bekks> toni^: Ja, und?
<k1l_> da gibts auch kein java mehr
<bekks> toni^: Security updates werden und wurden seitdem weiter eingepflegt.
<toni^> doch also ich konnte damit schon auf den alten firefox java applet 
<toni^> aufrufen
<bekks> Java ist aus den Paketquellen geflogen.
<toni^> habs ja installiert
<toni^> manuell
<bekks> Ändert nichts daran, dass es nicht mehr in den Paketquellen ist.
<k1l_> toni^: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JAVA#Sun-Java
<jokrebel> bye
<toni^> achso
<toni^> thx
<shent> Hi, habe versucht ubuntu auf meinem neuen rechner zu installieren(64bit intel lenovo), hat auch geklappt aber nach der installation wenn ich den laptop neustarte taucht immer dieser bildschirm auf und es bricht ab http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7274/imag0691.jpg
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, sondern mit deiner Bootreihenfolge im BIOS.
<bekks> Stell den Netzwerkboot ab, dann booted dein Rechner auch das installierte Ubuntu.
<k1l_> shent: will der von pxe booten?
<shent> wie stell ich den netzwerkboot ab? +bekks
<bekks> shent: In BIOS, in der Bootreihenfolge.
<bekks> *Im
<shent> +k1l_ am fang steht was von pxe weiß aber nicht was das ist
<guntbert> shent: booten übers netzwerk
<shent> bekks war im bios bei boot priority order und hab da das umgestellt aber funktioniert nicht was muss ich da genau machen bei mir steht bei 1 jetzt ata hdd
<shent> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6670/imag0693m.jpg so siehts aus
<bekks> shent: Abspeichern und nochmal booten.
<shent> bekks, hab ich gemacht immer noch das gleiche :(
<k1l_> shent: sicher, dass da auch was installiert ist?
<bekks> Das sieht nicht nach einer vollständigen Installation aus.
<k1l_> shent: sonst boote mal nen usb-stick und guck dir mal die platte an, ob da was angekommen ist. oder ob da vlt der grub nur (nochmal vernünftig) installiert werden muss
<shent> ja bin mir sicher
<shent> okay
<k1l_> auch bei grub?
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-17
<cryptooo> guten morgen an alle :-) heute ist ein schöner tag ubuntu 12.4 und 12.10 sind kinderleicht zu verschlüsseln(voll) das wiki ist das problem und nicht ubuntu hat bugs :-) werde das später im forum ansprechen :-)
<cryptooo> jetzt würde ich gerne wissen welche verschlüsselungen dm-crypt alles anbietet aes,twofish, serpent sind mir bekannt welche gibt es aber noch und welche algorüthmen gibt es, weiß selber nicht wo nach ich suchen muss auf google :-( ?
<cryptooo> algorithmen ups :-D
<cryptooo> ich bleibe online also könnt ruch antworten schaue alle 30minuten ob wer was geschrieben hat lg. an alle cryptooo
<Guschtel`> cryptooo: cryptsetup --help gibt Dir am Ende eine Liste aus, die die defaults anzeigt. ansonsten von der manpage: "The available combinations of ciphers, modes, hashes and key sizes depend on kernel support. See /proc/crypto for a list of available options. You might need to load additional kernel crypto modules in order to get more options. For the --hash option, if the crypto backend is libgcrypt, then all algorithms supported by the gcrypt 
<Guschtel`> library are available.  For other crypto backends some algorithms may be missing."
<cryptooo> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt guten morgen habe gerade die seite gefunden, das was ich als algorithmen bezeichne nehnt sicht Chiffrier-Modus  und von denen hat der Kernel nur ein paar bin mich gerade am einlesen, also fehlen nur noch die Verschlüsselungsmethoden wie aes,serpent, und so weiter die ich alle kennen muss :-)
<kubine> Title: DM-Crypt – Gentoo Linux Wiki (at de.gentoo-wiki.com)
<cryptooo> ist es mit dm-crypt möglich eine dreifach Verschlüsselung zu bauen aus aes, twofish, und serpent? mit truecrypt würde das gehen und für windows wäre das auch die erste wahl aber bei meinen linux wäre dm-crypt die erste wahl?
<cryptooo> gibt es eine anleitung wie man die unverschlüsselte /boot partition auf einen usb stick packt? hinzu kommt das ich ein dualboot system mit windows 7 habe.
<cryptooo> und wie kann ich dann eine hash summe aus der /boot partition machen um nach system start abzugleichen ob niemand an meiner /boot partition war, kann ja sein dass das lka wären ich auf toilete bin an meinen stick rum spielt :-) 
<PBeck> hi
<agentsoul> werde aus dem Internetbeiträgen nicht so richtig schlau und finde in Compizconfig nichts passendes. Kann man die Sidebar noch ausblenden? 12.04
<agentsoul> doch noch gefunden, inzwischen sind die Einstellungen bei ubuntu versteckter als bei Windows. Intuitiv geht da gar nichts mehr.
<rhum> hallo. folgendes problem: ich wollte windows 7 ubuntu 12.10 dual boot einrichten. zuerst installier ich win7, dann beim ubuntu installieren erkennt er nicht dass schon ein ein installiert ist
<rhum> beim booten hab ich nicht die wahl ob win oder ubuntu gestartet werden soll ... ?
<rhum> kennt jemand das problem ?
<beowolf> hallo
<beowolf> wie kann ich bei gnome3 die leiste auf der linken seite editieren?
<dAnjou> beowolf: gnome-shell?
<dAnjou> und was willste editieren?
<beowolf> ja gnome-shell. ich möchte auf die linke leiste eine neue verknüpfung hinpacken. 
<beowolf> es geht um eine java-anwendung, die möchte ich nicht immer aus der konsole starten müssen, sondern würde das gern über eine verknüpfung erledigen
<dAnjou> beowolf: entweder startest du die anwendung und fügst sie dann per rechtsklick "zu den favoriten hinzu"
<dAnjou> oder ziehst das icon rein
<dAnjou> ah
<dAnjou> hmm, weiß nich, ob das so geht
<beowolf> BTW, hat die leiste auf der linken seite einen genauen namen? dann kann ich danach suchen
<dAnjou> beowolf: wonach du suchen kannst, is "custom gnome shell launcher"
<dAnjou> beowolf: oh, du kannst offenbar alacarte installieren
<dAnjou> http://blog.randell.ph/2011/08/01/how-to-create-custom-application-launchers-in-gnome-3/
<dAnjou> vielleicht ist es auch schon installiert
<dAnjou> (die anleitung is übrigens nich für ubuntu)
<beowolf> lese ich mir gerade durch, danke schon mal
<beowolf> nicht für ubuntu? hmm 
<dAnjou> beowolf: das alles geht bis auf die installation
<dAnjou> die erfolgt nich mit yum, sondern mit apt-get
<dAnjou> beowolf: die leiste hat übrigens keinen speziellen namen
<dAnjou> meist wird es wohl dock genannt
<beowolf> alacarte ist schon installiert.... hui....
<beowolf> das sieht aber aus wie das alte gnome2-menü
<beowolf> ich habe eine andere lösung gefunden und eine verknüpfung auf den desktop gelegt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/112186/how-do-you-create-a-custom-application-launcher-in-gnome-shell
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How do you create a custom application launcher in Gnome Shell? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> Bausparfuchs: 
<dAnjou> ups
<dAnjou> sorry
<exoon> Wie kann ich sehen ob ein Programm 64 oder 32bit ist?
<Fuchs> file  sollte es nennen, sonst kann man mit ldd schauen gegen was es linked 
<exoon> ok, es ist 64bit, warum kann ich es dann auch mit linux32 starten?
<Haytech> Guten Tag!
<PBeck> ahoi hannesw_ 
<PBeck> hum falscher highlight :)
<cryptooo> abend, welche verschlüsselungen bietet das kernelmodul alles neben aes, serpent, twofish an?
<cryptooo> keiner da der ahnung von luks, dm-crypt oder cryptsetup hat?
<TheInfinity> cryptooo: das gehört nicht unbedingt zu einem support thema und ist mehr was für fachmailinglisten ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab zwar keine ahnung davon, aber hau jetzt einfach mal less /proc/crypto raus.
<cryptooo> TheInfinity in zeiten wo es staatstrojaner gibt sollte sowas schon im kindergarten gelernt werden :-)
<apollo13> cryptooo: na dann solltest du die frage ja nicht stellen müssen ;)
<TheInfinity> cryptooo: die algorithmen dahinter sind für den support eher irrelevant. wie gesagt, das ist was für crypto-nerd fach-mailinglisten. :)
<cryptooo> ihr seit mir ja tolle freunde :-(
<LetoThe2nd> ganz abgesehen davon, dass rein technisch jeder algorithmus ein eigenes modul sein sollte, daher ist die frage ohnehin inkorrekt.
<apollo13> cryptooo: hey, du hast mit kindergarten begonnen ;)
<cryptooo> ^^
<LetoThe2nd> oder auch ls /lib/modules/$YOURFUNNYKERNEL/kernel/crypto
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: oder - psssst - geheimwaffe: google.
<cryptooo> ich denke ich nehme serpent und als chiffrier-modus xts-plain, wollte aber gerne wissen ob ich mehr auswahl habe :-( 
 * LetoThe2nd ist eh wieder raus, viel zu unnützes und uninteressantes thema
<cryptooo_> ich bekomme immer eine fehlermeldung in form eines popups hier steht was vom error connect ?
<TheInfinity> cryptooo_: du hast ne instabile internetverbindung und versuchst nicht direkt zuzugreifen sondern via webchat.
<TheInfinity> cryptooo_: wenn du ne stabile verbindung willst verbinde direkt
<TheInfinity> !irc > cryptooo_
<kubine> cryptooo_: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<cryptooo_> hmm dafür muss ich aber erstmal einen client installen :-(
<TheInfinity> cryptooo_: du wirst es überleben
<nevchen> hi ist hier jemand zufällig im besitz eines samsung druckers der clx 31xx serie?
<jokrebel> nevchen: Könnte schwer werden bei grad mal 175 Anwesenden. Aber stell halt einfach Deine Frage; vielleicht weiß ja auch jemand der sowas nicht hat, was zu tun ist.
<sudosu> nevchen ich hab noch einen clp-315 im Keller, der ist ja relativ baugleich mit dem clx3185
<Judge> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe gerade etwas - scheinbar - dummes gemacht, verstehe aber trotz eigentlich recht fundierter Kenntnisse nicht was hier passiert: Wir haben (nachdem tests Erfolgreich liefen) die GID der Gruppe "postdrop" auf unseren Systemen vereinheitlicht. Dazu haben wir den Postfix beendet, die GID verändert, in /usr/sbin und /var/spool/postfix alles, was der alten GID gehörte 
<Judge> (find /var/spool/postfix -gid NUM -exec chgrp -R NEWNUM {} \;) der neuen gegeben und postfix wieder gestartet.
<Judge> Sende ich nun auf der shell mit "mail" eine Mail, ist alles OK.
<Judge> Sendet aber irgend eine PHP App eine Mail, staffeln sich ganz viele Sendmail und postdrop - Prozesse auf (einer pro Mail) und im Log landet: "postfix/postdrop[6206]: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/806562.6206: Permission denied"
<bekks> Warum genau habt Ihr -R benutzt?
<Judge> bekks: Das Dir war leer; -R nur zur Sicherheit, falls da doch irgendwas liegt.
<Judge> bekks: Irgendwo ...
<Judge> Ich habe schon die Apparmor Profile durchsucht, Postfix COnfigs, Gruppenmitgliedschaften geprüft, .... ich finde nichts, was das verursachen dürfte :P
<bekks> Das würde ich jetzt als erstes prüfen, ob das wirklich so gewollt war.
<Judge> Hat da irgendwer eine Idee?
<Judge> bekks: Ist es ; auf einem System, wo es nicht mehr geht, ist das Dir leer.
<Judge> Und trotzdem geht's nicht. 
<bekks> Wo möchte postfix denn eine Datei anlegen?
<Judge> Wenn ich da die "chmod 1777 " - Keule auf /var/spool/postfix/maildrop anwende, geht wieder alles ...
<Judge> bekks: In /var/spool/postfix/maildrop
<Judge> Scheinbar - laut log.
<Judge> Ist aber leer ..
<bekks> Ja, weil es dort nichts anlegen kann - aktuell.
<bekks> Wie soll denn dann was drin sein? :)
<bekks> Wie sehen die Berechtigungen von /var/spool/postfix/maildrop aus?
<Judge> bekks: Ich habe das Dir auf 1777 gesetzt - trotzdem bleibt es - trotz so nun wieder funktionierendem Mailing - leer.
<Judge> bekks: 1777
<bekks> Und wem gehört es?
<Judge> postfix:postdrop
<bekks> Dann dürfte auch ein 0770 reichen.
<Judge> Der chgrp hat also gegriffen ... :P
<Judge> bekks: Es hat standardmäßi 1730 
<Judge> bekks: Also : in einem frischen Ubuntu
<nevchen> jokrebel:  sudosu  geht einfach um die druckquali die ist bei bildern nicht gut 
<Judge> Und wenn man es nach dieser Aktion so setzt geht's nicht.
<nevchen> und ich probier mit den unified treibern rum
<nevchen> aber bisher kein erfolg
<bekks> Judge: Zeig doch mal die entsprechende Zeile aus ls -lha /var/spool/postfix in der man alle Berechtigungen von maildrop sieht
<Judge> bekks: drwxrwxrwt  2 postfix postdrop  48 2012-12-17 19:14 maildrop
<bekks> Judge: Und welche GID hat postdrop?
<bekks> Judge: Danke fürs Crossposten... :P
<jokrebel> nevchen: Der Treiber ist der richtige? Die Resolution passt? Tinte-/Toner-Sparoptionen sind deaktiviert? 
<jokrebel> nevchen: Ist das ein USB-Gerät? Dann hätt ich gern mal die Ausgabe von "lsusb" ge-no-pastet bitte.
<nevchen> jokrebel:  kommt gleich
<Judge> bekks: Hier gehen gerade X Live Server down. Ist es da so verwunderlich, das ich jede Hilfsquelle anzapfe, die ich finden kann?
<Judge> bekks: Das war ja gerade der Grund für die ganze aktion: Vorher hatte die überall 'ne andere. Jetzt hat sie überall die 125 (kein duplicate)
<nevchen> jokrebel:  ist nur diese zeile: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04e8:343d Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 
<bekks> Judge: Hast du die GIDs in /usr/sbin mal mit ls -lhan geprüft?
<Judge> bekks: Ich weiß nicht, was mir da jetzt auffallen soll, aber deren uid:gid ist, wie erwartet, 0:125 .
<nevchen> so muss leider mal weg :/
<jokrebel> nevchen: Welchen Treiber hast Du dafür in betrieb?
<bekks> Judge: Und bist Du sicher, dass wirklich kein Prozess mehr lief, der vorher als postfix oder postdrop lief?
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<nevchen> jokrebel:  den unified von samsung
<nevchen> 3.00.71:07
<jokrebel> nevchen: Probiers mal mit : the Foomatic printer driver for the CLX-3175
<Judge> bekks: Ja, spätestens nach dem Reboot nicht mehr.
<nevchen> ist der standardmäßig da oder muss der noch installt werden?
<jokrebel> nevchen: Der sollte bei Ubuntu dabei sein … wie auch immer Du den jetzigen installiert hast (und wieder los wirst)
<jokrebel> nevchen: Ist das ein Laser?
<jokrebel> nevchen: Wenn ja könnte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samsung-Laserdrucker vielleicht auch hilfreich sein.
<kubine> Title: Samsung-Laserdrucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Judge> bekks: Hab gerade den entscheidenden Tipp bekommen: Postfix kann sich selbst Permissions-mäßig reparieren: http://kb.gosi.at/content/19/69/en/how-to-fix-warning-mail_queue_enter-create-file-maildrop-permission-denied%E2%80%9D.html
<kubine> Title: gosi online support - How to fix "warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop Permission denied” (at kb.gosi.at)
<Judge> bekks: Danke für die Hilfe!
<bekks> Judge: Ach Du liebes bisschen - das wusste ich auch noch nicht :) Danke für die Rückmeldung. :)
<Judge> bekks: Gerne, und sorry für's cross-posting. Sah mich aber dazu genötigt ;D
<Judge> bekks: Aufgrund "leichten" zeitdrucks ...
<Luischen> Hi, ich habe ein Problem, nachdem ich Grafikspacken hatte, habe ich unter Software Paketquellen, Zusätzliche Treiber von Nouveau auf nVidia gestellt. Jetzt ist meine Auflösung total verkorkst und ich kann weder dash noch sonstwas aufrufen
<jokrebel> Luischen: Wenn Du den proprietären NVida-Treiber installiert hast, muss Du soweit ich weis Deine Einstellungen dann auch mit dem NVidia-Setting-Manager machen.
<Luischen> jokrebel: den habe ich via konsole aufgerufen. Meint es ist keine korrekte xorg.conf, habe mit sudo nvidia-xconfig versucht eine zu generieren, aber dr Fehler bleibt
<jokrebel> Luischen: Die muss man IIRC mit nem Nvidia-Tool kreieren. moment…
<bekks> Judge: Passt ja schon ;) Mir war in dem Moment dein Zeitdruck nicht klar.
<jokrebel> Luischen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-settings sollte das sein.
<kubine> Title: nvidia-settings › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luischen> jokrebel: Danke, er sagt mir: you do not appear to be using nvidia x driver - wie nutze ich den?
<Fuchs> Luischen: bitte mal einen nvidia bug report erstellen wenn moeglich, sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh  
<Fuchs> das generiert eine .gz Datei in Deinem Home, die kannst Du entpacken, das Resultat geht dann bitte in einen pastebin 
<Fuchs> !paste > Luischen 
<Judge> Bis dann ! Und danke!
<kubine> Luischen: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Danke ;-)
<Luischen> jokrebel: Danke, er sagt mir: you do not appear to be using nvidia x driver - wie nutze ich den?
<jokrebel> Luischen: Für doch bitte mal im Terminal "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh" aus (wie Fuchs schon anforderte - _DER_ kennt sich ganz toll aus mit NVidia!)
<Luischen> jokrebel: sorry, habe ich nicht bekommen, bin über webchat drin. wo bekomme ich das skript her?
<daswort> Was bedeutet die folgende Zeichenkette in `uname -a`? 
<Luischen> Fuchs: Modul nvidia_current not found
<daswort> i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<daswort> Also besonder die doppelten i686, wozu das erste und zweite.
<Fuchs> Luischen: wie hast Du den Treiber genau installiert? Aber am liebesten haette ich den ganzen Report
<Luischen> Fuchs: hm, habe nur die konsole, wie bekomme ich da eine datei hochgeladen?
<Luischen> Fuchs: habe den treiber über software paketquellem, zusätzliche treiber ausgewähöt
<Fuchs> Luischen: sudo apt-get install pastebinit,   dann einfach pastebinit dateiname      (die .gz musst Du erst mit gunzip entpacken) 
<toddy> daswort: steht ganz gut erklärt unter 'uname --help'
<Luischen> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445912/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daswort> Ah, danke. toddy 
<Fuchs> hmm, der kann das Modul nicht laden, kannst Du via pastebinit  (mit sudo) den Inhalt der /var/log/messages noch hochladen? 
<Luischen> Fuchs: die datei habe ich nicht
<Fuchs> komisch, 
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal manuell ein sudo modprobe nvidia    machen und gucken ob der was ausspuckt, 
<Fuchs> wenn nicht: ob ein anschliessendes   dmesg    was gescheites gibt in den letzten paar Zeilen? 
<Luischen> Fuchs: Fatal, nvidia current not found - wie installiert man das denn??
<Fuchs> mh, moment bitte, gleich zurueck
<Fuchs> Luischen: was meint  apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<Luischen> Fuchs: installiert 304.51.really.... und kandidat der gleiche
<Fuchs> komisch, ggf. ist da was beim Bauen des Moduls schief gelaufen 
<Fuchs> oeh, moment
<apollo13> sudo dkms status sollte was dazu wissen
<Fuchs> 304 ist etwas neu, welche Ubuntu Version ist das, und hast Du Fremdquellen aktiv? 
<Luischen> Fuchs: 12.10 und vorhin firsch installiert, nichts an den paketquellen gedreht
<Fuchs> hm :( 
<Fuchs> kannst Du den Befehl von apollo13 mal probieren? 
<k1l> in 12.10 gibts auch den 310er als experimentel gekennzeichnet.
<apollo13> das ist btw nen 304.43
<Luischen> Fuchs: welchen befehl?
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/nvidia-current  der 304.51 ist aber eigentlich ein 304.43er
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package nvidia-current in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> sudo dkms status   << den 
<Luischen> Fuchs: nvidia-current, 304.43 added
<Fuchs> soweit eigentlich so gut, ich frage mich, warum er das Modul nicht findet. ggf. nennt ubuntu das mal wieder anders, moment
<apollo13> sudo dkms build nvidia-currect/304.43
<apollo13> dann im log schaun warum er nicht baut
<apollo13> (und meine typos ausbessern, nvidia-current*)
<apollo13> Fuchs: added heißt afaik dass es nichtmal gebaut+installiert ist
<Fuchs> apollo13: ah, danke 
<Luischen> Fuchs: lade gerade die linux headers, soll ich jetzt den befehl von Fuchs übernehmen bzw welche typos ausbessern apollo13 ?
<apollo13> ah ohne header kann er wohl nicht bauen, das macht sinn
<apollo13> Luischen: die typos in meinem befehl ausbessern
<Luischen> Fuchs: sudo dkms build... gibt zurück nvidia-current/304.43 schon für den kernel 3.5.0.17 gebaut ist
<apollo13> vor oder nachdem du die header installiert hast?
<Luischen> apollo13: jetzt nachdem
<apollo13> dann zeigt nochmal die "sudo dkms status" zeile her
<apollo13> wenn dort jetzt installed statt added steht hast du gewonnen
<Luischen> apollo13: ja stehts!!
<apollo13> joah, pc neustarten und sollte gehen
<apollo13> außer Fuchs sagt dir noch dass man den extra aktivieren muss
<Fuchs> jein, 
<Fuchs> die xorg.config sollte den schon laden, wenn es denn nun ginge
<Fuchs> also reboot wird nicht schaden
<apollo13> wobei killt ein logout X eigentlich auch? dann reicht ja im normalfall das schon
<Luischen> apollo13: Fuchs: hab rebootet und sah ein nvidia logo. Auflösung auch deutlich besser - Danke! aber beim hochfahren und einloggen zwischendrin heftigste grafikfehler
<Fuchs> das duerfte sein, weil nvidia kein KMS kann, ubuntus bootsplash das aber haben moechte
<Fuchs> das kann man deaktivieren wenn es einem stoert
<Luischen> Fuchs: genau, da stand was von KMS, was auch immer das ist. Wie mache ich das? ;)
<Fuchs> Luischen: muss ich selber kurz nachschauen, moment (sorry, gerade noch anderweitig beschaeftigt) 
<Fuchs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141164/plymouth-boot-screen-not-showing-after-enabling-nvidia-drivers   scheint in die Richtung zu gehen, wobei ich Skripten aus fremden Quellen nicht zu fest trauen wuerde
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Plymouth boot screen not showing after enabling Nvidia drivers - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth?highlight=splash#Geringe-Aufloesung-mit-proprietaeren-Nvidia-Treiber   das sieht auch gut aus. 
<kubine> Title: Plymouth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luischen> Fuchs: apollo13 okay, vielen Dank, ich verscuchs mal!
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<Luischen> Fuchs: Hm, blöd, jetzt habe ich nur noch ein wallpaper mit icons, keine leiste oben und keine dockbar. in einen anderen account kann ich mich garnicht einloggen, da komme ich nur immer wieder zum login
<Fuchs> Luischen: das klingt fast so, als wuerde compiz nicht starten
<Fuchs> kommst Du im ersten Falle irgendwie an eine Konsole und siehst, was  compiz --replace   fuer eine Meldung ausgeben wuerde? 
<Luischen> Fuchs: neben einem haufen infos dann einen error failed to load plugin: unityshell
<Fuchs> waere nett, wenn er noch sagen wuerde warum ;) 
<Fuchs> kannst Du versuchen ein beliebiges OpenGL Programm zu starten in dem Terminal, 
<Fuchs> z.B. glxgears? 
<Luischen> Fuchs: habs installiert und geht
<Fuchs> hmm :( 
<Fuchs> mit unity kenne ich mich leider ganz und gar nicht aus, da wird Dir jemand anderes helfen muessen. Sorry
<Luischen> Fuchs: vielen Dank trotzdem :) 
<nubcake> guten abend
<nubcake> mir scheint ich habe mir irgendwo eine konfigurationsdatei vom apache "zerschossen", gibt es die möglichkeit, die conf's wieder auf default werte zu setzen, bzw. die default configs erneut laden zu lassen?
<nubcake> ich versuche gerade htaccess zum laufen zu kriegen, allerdings artet das immer in einem 500 internal server error aus
<nubcake> die error.log spuckt das hier aus: /var/www/.htaccess: deny not allowed here, ich werd nur leider nicht wirklich schlau aus den antworten die mir google entgegenwirft
<nubcake> falls mir jemand ne idee oder nen lösungsansatz hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar :)
<apollo13> gibt es einen sinnvollen grund htacces zu verwenden?
<nubcake> apollo13: naja ich versuche ein verzeichnis nicht direkt zugänglich zu machen, sondern erst nach eingabe von benutzer und passwort
<nubcake> oder sollte ich dafür etwas anderes verwenden?
<apollo13> ja, direkt die apache config und nicht htaccess
<nubcake> uff.. das wird dann wohl umfangreicher? hab mich damit noch nicht so beschäftigt
<apollo13> dann wirds wohl zeit dafür :)
<nubcake> hm.. und das wo ich heute mal früher ins bett wollte :D
<nubcake> so ein mist aber auch *g*
<fjodor> hi stevieh darf ich kurz query?
<fjodor> ich hab an meinem notebook ein touchpad mit 2 integrierten tasten am unteren rand. oft ist es so , dass aber der mauszeiger springt weil das touchpad den click als bewegung wahrnimmt. was muss ich bei synapticlient korrigieren?
<fjodor> außerdem zittert der mauszeiger oft wenn ich über das touchpad gleite, das ist extrem nervig
<apollo13> wenn du die taste drückst bewegt sich die maus? notebook in die tonne treten, da kannst wahrscheinlich nicht viel mitm synapticclient machen
<fjodor> apollo13: also die taste ist in das touchpad integriert und er interpretiert manchmal den sprung von "mausposition" zu taste als bewegung.
<fjodor> das müsste doch irgendein timing etc. fixen
<apollo13> naja ein tastenclick sollte keinen position code senden, sehe nicht was daran fixbar wäre
<fjodor> nicht der tastenclick sendet die position...was man machen kann ist das touchpad softwaremäßig kleiner zu machen. was eleganteres wäre natürlich nicht schlecht...
<fjodor> mmh ich lese grad etwas von noise cancelation
<mgolisch> was will mir nautilus damit sagen: das ziel ist schreibgeschützt
<ppq> das kann von unix rechten über smb rechten bis ro gemountet alles sein oO
<mgolisch> ist rw gemounted
<mgolisch> und touch foo geht auch im terminal
<mgolisch> nur nautilus macht doof
<mgolisch> ideen?
<ppq> gleicher user?
<ppq> ansonsten nich
<mgolisch> ppq: wie gleicher user?
<tiax> mgolisch: was machst Du denn für eine Aktion? Existiert foo schon? Kopierst Du Dateien rein?
<ppq> ob der user mit dem du im terminal angemeldet bist der selbe ist unter dem nautlius läuft
<tiax> könnten fehlende Berechtigungen am Verzeichnis sein
<mgolisch> naja es geht ja im terminal
<mgolisch> daher wuerd ich das mal ausschliesen
<tiax> kommt drauf an, was geht
<tiax> wenn das Verzeichnis root gehört und "foo" Dir, kannst Du "foo" schon touchen
<mgolisch> naja mkdir und touch
<tiax> aber keine neuen Dateien reinschieben
<mgolisch> die rechte sind 777 sollte wurst sein wem das gehoert
<mgolisch> aber es gehoert der userid die ich auf dem system hier auch habe
<tiax> Wo liegt das Verzeichnis denn? Netzwerk-Share, non-linux-Dateisystem, etc?
<mgolisch> ext3 auf ner externen usb platte
<mgolisch> darum verwundert mich das ganze ja so
<exoon> hi. Seit dem letzten Update kann ich hier am lAPTOP
<exoon> ups
<exoon> also, seit dem letzten Update kann ich hier am Laptop die Bildschirmhelligkeit nicht mehr regeln.
<exoon> Das Icon erscheint zwar noch, aber die Helligkeit ändert sich nicht. Vorher ging es immer.
<exoon> Kann ich rausfinden welche Updates gemacht wurden?
<tiax> exoon: Du könntest die Logfiles in /var/log/apt konsultieren
<exoon> Die Bildschirm Hintergrundfarbe hat sich ebenfalls verändert und lässt sich nicht mehr verstellen.
<exoon> Ein neu angelegter Benutzer hat die gleichen Probleme.
<exoon> da war doch ein Kernelupdate.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<exoon> ich boote mal den alten kernel
<exoon> xubuntu
<MojoDodo> hallo, gibt es bei unity eine datei in der steht welche starter alle in der dash sind. also eine textdatei in die ich mit gedit "von hand" einen eintrag erstellen kann (also nicht graphisch)
<k1l> MojoDodo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue   da mal reingeguckt?
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exoon> Ja, mit dem vorherigen Kernel geht es wieder.
<MojoDodo> k1l: ja, aber da finde ich nicht was ich suche (oder ich versteh dabei was nicht). der abschnitt behandelt doch nur wie man eine desktop-datei erstellt, oder? die kann ich dann zwar in die dash aufnehmen, aber das muss ich graphisch machen
<bekks> Da wo die eine Datei ist, sind doch auch andere, oder?
<MojoDodo> bekks: wie meinst du? also unter .local/share/applications sind die ganzen desktop dateien, aber ich suche eine datei in der die ganzen starter (oder favoriten oder wie das heißt) der dash gelistet sind (falls es das gibt)
<bekks> MojoDodo: Was steht denn in den ganzen .desktop Dateien...?
<MojoDodo> da würde dann eben stehen: firefox, libre-office,...
<bekks> Sind das zufällig die einzelnen Starter?
<MojoDodo> bekks: klar, das sind sie, aber ob sie unter unity in der dash als favorite drin sind oder nicht steht ja nicht in der .desktop-datei (oder etwa doch?)
<bekks> Schau doch rein in so eine .desktop Datei.
<MojoDodo> bekks: habe ich, habe mir vorher auch eine erstellt mit der ich mein skript starten kann. ich kann auch keinem eintrag entnehmen, dass er genau das angibt nach was ich gerade suche. wenn du weißt wie das feld heißt wäre es nett wenn dus mir sagst
<MojoDodo> bekks: für ein shortcut stehen hier z.b. nur 7 einträge in der datei (name, comment, categories, exec, icon, terminal und type). keiner dieser einträge zeigt an, dass sich die .desktop-datei in diesem starter links am desktoprand befindet und trotzdem ist sie da
<MojoDodo> kann sein, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe. ich meinte das unity-startmenü (dash ist was anderes, sorry)
<num7> abend, wie kann man einen programm (in meinen fall wine) mehr RAM geben oder rechenleistung, damit es flüßiger läuft?
<ring0> num7, sofern ram frei ist, sollte sich das programm selbst daran bedienen. die prozesspriorität könntest du mit nice anpassen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Nice
<kubine> Title: nice › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<num7> ring0: danke
<exoon> kann ich mir vor der Übertragung anschauen welche Daten apport-collect überträgt?
<ring0> exoon, normalerweise kannst du im apport fenster direkt auf "einzelheiten anzeigen" klicken
<ring0> exoon, könnte interessant sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport 
<kubine> Title: Apport › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exoon> ring0, thx
<exoon> scheint sich nur um Hardwareinfos zu handeln.
<exoon> also es hat schon einiges mehr online gestellt also angezeigt *grml* incl. macadress, wlan name, etc.
<exoon> interne ip .... finde ich jetzt nicht so gut.
<hannes_> hallo ihr lieben, ich habe eben den ubuntu-desktop gelöscht und danach gnome base draufgemacht! jetzt hab ich das problem das wenn grub lädt irgendwie versucht mich automatisch anzumelden hab aber kein gdm mehr drauf oder so !
<k1l> gnome bae draufgemacht?
<hannes_> drücke dann die fehlermeldung weg !
<hannes_> werde dann automatisch an tty2 gesendet dort geb ich dann startx ein und schwupps funktioniert es!!!
<k1l> hannes_: nicht startx nutzen
<hannes_> k1l, was denn?
<k1l> sagmal lieber wie du da was installiert oder deinstalliert hast
<k1l> hannes_: das macht man unter ubuntu nicht. unter ubuntu nutzt man den *dm zum starten von X, in dem fall lightdm
<hannes_> k1l, ich hab apt-get autoremove mit purge ubuntu-desktop gnome*
<k1l> warum gnome* ? dachte du wolltest nen gnome nutzen?
<hannes_> k1l, 751 mb freier speicherplatz xd
<k1l> ähm ja, wenn man den motor aus dem auto ausbaut bringt das auch gewichtsersparnis
<hannes_> k1l, lol
<hannes_> k1l, wollte oder will es ein wenig schlanker aber der ansatz war wohl nicht ganz richtig !
<k1l> vor allem sollte da alles was nen gnome ist als abhängigkeit automatisch nen *dm und den gnome unterbau mitbringen. deswegen die frage: was du da gemacht hast
<stevieh> hannes_: och, es gibt sicher noch genug leute, die auf nem Full HD bildschirm ne VGA Konsole fahren, könnte also schlimmer sein
<hannes_> stevieh, hehehe naja, dat is vieleicht ein bisschen übertrieben aber irgendwo stimm ich dir zu !!!
<hannes_> mit dialog
<hannes_> danke für die antworten ich versuchs mal mit lightdm !
<hannes_> aehm ich finde das paket lightdm nicht in den quellen?
<k1l> hannes_: welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<hannes_> ich hab 10.04
<k1l> da gabs noch keinen lightdm. nutze gdm
<hannes_> ja ok aber wie kann ich das so einstellen das er nach tty1 booted und nicht was weiß ich !?
<k1l> per bootparameter in grub
<hannes_> ok danke erstmal
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-18
<hannes_> bb
<michael_> hallo guten abend, ich versuche gerade meinen hp jaserjet P1102w printer auf cups zum laufen zu bringen. kann ich denn eine eigene geräte-uri festlegen? (ipp://cups-server/HPLJP1102w)
<michael_> wich wuesste nicht was ich sonst in das feld eingeben sollte
<ring0> michael_, für hp drucker gibt es doch eigentlich extra hp-setup
<michael_> das hplip tool?
<ring0> genau
<michael_> das habe ich auch zu beginn ausprobiert, jedoch findet er mein geraet nicht (ubntu 12.04)
<ring0> komisch, der p1102w wird ab hplip 3.10.4 unterstützt und precise hat 3.12.2. sollte also eigentlich reichen
<michael_> selbst wenn ich manuell nach der usb ID eingebe kann er nichts finden 
<ring0> lusb findet das gerät aber?
<ring0> s/lusb/lsusb
<michael_> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 03f0:032a Hewlett-Packard 
<ring0> und was genau sagt hp-setup?
<michael_> wenn ich im setup device dialog auswahle, das ich einen usb drucker konfigurieren möchte, und auf weiter gedrückt habe, dann sagt er mir no devices found
<ring0> michael___, ok, komisch. du könntest versuchen den drucker über die cups weboberfläche hinzuzufügen
<michael___> ok
<michael___> verzeiung mir ist der pc gerade abgestuertzt
<ring0> kein problem
<ring0> du weißt, wo du die cups oberfläche findest?
<michael___> also cups fuer admin>drucker und klassen hinzufuegen>drucker hinzufuegen?
<ring0> genau
<michael___> was gebe ich dort dann als verbindung ein?
<michel_> http://Hostname:631/ipp/...
<ring0> normalerweise sollten usb drucker direkt erkannt und vorgeschlagen werden
<michel_> bei mir frägt er wenn ich einen neuen drucker ertellen möchte, ob ich einen  netzwerk oder localen drucker installieren möchte dannach fragt er direkt nach der verbindung
<ring0> du kannst dir diese uri mit hp-makeuri erstellen lassen
<ring0> also: hp-makeuri 03f0:032a
<michel_> ok ich versuchs
<ring0> bei lokale drucker, schlägt er dir also nichts vor, richtig?
<michel_> error device not found
<michel_> -___-
<ring0> das ist doch die usb id von deinem drucker?
<michel_> ich habe sie soger mit lsusb noch mal aktualisiert
<michel_> dass muss doch die id von dem drucker sein 
<ring0> genau
<michel_> ich steck ihgn mal ab und check noch mal obs wirklich die richtige uri ist
<ring0> nicht, dass du da noch ein hp gerät per usb angeschlossen hast ;)
<michel_> nicht dass ich wüsste XD
<michel_> nein wenn ich ihn abstecke, dann erscheind dieser eintrag mit lsusb nicht mehr 
<michel_> ich hatte noch nie glück mit meinen druckern unter ubuntu 
<ring0> dann wird das wohl schon die richtige usb id sein
<michel_> ja nachdem ich den drucker wider angesteckt habe, ist sie wieder erschienen
<ring0> ich hatte bisher, besonders mit hp, keinerlei probleme
<michel_> vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal gegen die wand schmeissen, dann klappts ja vielleicht
<michel_> ich versuch mal ein anderes usb kaben
<michel_> wär ja uch zu schön. ich danke aber fuer die mühe. ich denk das wird heute abend nicht mehr hinhauen 
<michel_> vielen dank 
<ring0> michel_, gern. da muss ich leider auch passen
<ring0> michel_, ansonsten vielleicht ein wenig cups experimentieren. wie gesagt sollte normalerweise hplip deinen drucker optimal unterstützen 
<michel_> ich weiss auf jeden fall, das das nicht der normalfall ist 
<michel_> abber ohne der uri komme ich auch nicht bei cups weiter
<Nortio> hallo wie kann ich dass legitimieren am anfang beim browser start deaktivieren?
<Nortio> hallo wie kann ich dass legitimieren am anfang beim browser start deaktivieren?
<Nortio> hallo wie kann ich dass legitimieren am anfang beim browser start deaktivieren?
<Minipluto> Hallo Nortio, drei mal hintereinander das selbe schreiben macht deine Frage auch nicht schlüssiger.
<Nortio> jo ich brauch hilfe wenn man dass erste mal den browser öffnet denn verlangt der schlüsselbund dass login passwort damit die inet passwörter sichtbar werden. ich möchte diese abfrage deaktivieren. @ Minipluto
<Minipluto> Nortio: welcher Browser denn?
<Nortio> Minipluto: chrome und chromium ist aber die abfrage von ubuntu hat so an sich nichts mit dem browser zu tun
<Minipluto> Nortio: dann musst du wohl warten bis ein Chromium-Nutzer auf dein Problem aufmerksam wird. Ich kann dazu nichts sagen, weil ich etwas anderes verwende.
<Nortio> aso alles klar trotzdem danke
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte mein Ubuntu auf eine aktuelle Version upgraden. Beim Aktualisierungsvorgang kommt eine Meldung das 7MB auf der /boot Partition fehlen. Aktuell ist es so, dass die Partition 243mb hat, davon sind 208mb belegt. Kann man davon irgendetwas frei machen?
<swed1> Wenn ja: Wie? :)
<beaver74> swed1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> swed1, da werden doch bestimmt ein paar ältere Kernel auf deinem /boot liegen?
<swed1> so wie es aussieht sind 3.0.0-20 - 3.0.0-26 installiert
<beaver74> swed1, zeig uns mal bitte den Inhalt von /boot in einem paste
<swed1> http://pastebin.com/3d0Z8DqP
<kubine> Title: abi-3.0.0-20-generic config-3.0.0-21-generic initrd.img-3.0.0-20-generic m - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<swed1> heist das jetzt alle pakete  linux-image-3.0.0-20-generic bis einschließlich 25 deinstallieren?
<beaver74> swed1, was sagt uname -a ?
<swed1> Linux asdf 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:19:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<beaver74> swed1, ja, dann ist das korrekt
<swed1> ok danke, dann mach ich das mal
<beaver74> jo
<beaver74> swed1, den -generic kannst du drauf lassen
<beaver74> swed1, ah.. iwo.. alle runter bis auf 3.0.0-26-generic
<Nortio> hallo wie kann ich dass legitimieren am anfang beim browser start deaktivieren?
<beaver74> Wo und wie musst du dich den legitimieren?
<beaver74> *denn
<Nortio> via schlüssbund beaver74 
<beaver74> Nortio, wird der Browser unter einer anderen Benutzerkennung ausgeführt oder sind Tabs geöffnet die das erfordern würden?
<beaver74> Nortio, weil normal ist das imho nicht
<Nortio> Beaver74, es sind tabs geöffnet die dass erfordern login daten die abfrage soll deaktiviert so dass die passwörter so geladen werden 
<beaver74> Nortio, ich würde diesen Tipp hier versuchen.. sei da aber vorsichtig und lass dir eine root-Konsole am besten offen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund#Schluesselbund-in-anderen-Desktopumgebungen-automatisch-entsperren 
<kubine> Title: GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nortio> danke Beaver74 ich werde dass ma ausprobieren
<weichkaes> mc
<rhumbot> hilo. ich würd gern eine jnlp datei starten, aber unter ubuntu starten, geht aber nicht :) -> starten mit firefox -
<rhumbot> fragt er mich gleich wieder womit er es ausführen soll ?
<dadrc> rhumbot, lad die Datei mal runter und start sie mit "javaws"
<rhumbot> schaut gut aus dadr! danke!
<garply> Hallo. Nach welchem Prinzip werden eingebundene Laufwerke auf dem Desktop angezeigt, falls aktiviert? Wenn sie in einem Unterordner von /media gemountet sind?
<garply> Mein RAM-Laufwerk, das ich mit 'mount -t tmpfs none /media/ram' eingebunden habe, wird dort nämlich nicht angezeigt.
<dadrc> garply, ich würd  behaupten, dass da nur Mounts auftauchen, die automatisch gemacht wurden
<garply> dadrc: Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das irgendwann mal funktioniert hat. Naja, dann muss es eben doch die Verknüpfung tun.
<dadrc> Wollt gerade sagen, das geht ja im Notfall auch noch
<dAnjou> garply: das is nur vermutet, aber da der desktop von nautilus verwaltet wird, werden da wohl nur mounts über gvfs angezeigt
<garply> dAnjou: OK - ist halb so wild
<Nortio> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<kubine> Title: Facebook Account Hacker - Learn How To Hack Facebook Account (at hackfacebookaccount.org)
<dAnjou> Nortio: und jetz geh weg
<bullgard4_> Seit einer der letzten empfohlenen Aktualisierungen vergißt mein Ubuntu 10.04.4 immer beim Booten, den Befehl '~$ sudo dhclient eth0' auszuführen. Wie sollte ich seinem Gedächtnis nachhelfen?
<stevieh1> bullgard4: was hast du vor?
<bullgard4_> stevieh1: Den Rechner in den früheren Zustand zu überführen, daß ich nicht nach jedem Einschalten erneut den angegebenen Befehl von Hand eingeben muß.
<dAnjou> bullgard4_: eigentlich sollte das der networkmanager machen
<stevieh1> bullgard4: ist das ein Server, ein DesktopPC oder was ist das?
<bullgard4_> stevieh1: Das ist ein Laptoprechner.
<stevieh1> bullgard4: und mit UI und allem? Dann macht das der Networkmanager. Wenn nicht macht das /etc/networking/interfaces ... und sonst keiner.
<bullgard4_> dAnjou: Dann hat sich der networkManager "verschluckt"?
<stevieh1> bullgard4: vielleicht hast du dem Netzwerk beigebracht, keine automatische Adresse zu beziehen?
<bullgard4_> stevieh1: Jedenfalls nicht von Hand oder mit Absicht..
<stevieh1> bullgard4: was sagt der networkmanager?
<bullgard4_> stevieh1: NetworkManager 0.8 > Edit connections > Wired > Name=Auto eth0; Last Used=never. (*verblüfft*)
<stevieh1> aha, was meint er denn, was grad aktiv ist? Nix?
<stevieh1> hast du böse dinge in die /etc/network/interfaces geschrieben?
<Cookiemonster_> Hallo Jungs ich hoff ich bin richtig hier, ich habe ein webmin mit ubuntu und brauche Hilfe bei einer dmtp mail Übertrgung
<bullgard4_> '~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces; auto lo;  iface loinet loopback'. 
<Cookiemonster_> smtp Übertragung
<bullgard4_> stevieh1: Er "sagt", "Networking disabled", aber diese Aussage ist ausgegraut, und das networking funktioniert ja auch in dieem Moment. 
<stevieh1> bullgard4: im /etc/network/interfaces sollte auto lo
<stevieh1> iface lo inet loopback
<stevieh1> stehen, 
<bullgard4_> stevieh1: Ich schrieb doch gerade, daß das dort drinsteht.
<stevieh1> und im NM sollte das networking an sein, dann sollte alles so gehen wies jebraucht wird.
<PBeck> hi
<bullgard4_> stevieh1:  Wie schalte ich denn das networking "an"?
<stevieh1> ah, stimmt. Na, dann kannst du dir eigentlich das dhclient eth0 aus der kommandozeile sparen und "Netzwerk aktivieren" anklickern und gut ist.
<bullgard4_> stevieh1: Ist "Netzwerk aktivieren"  eine Schaltfläche"?
<stevieh1> bullgard4: ist im Menü zum nm
<bullgard4_> stevieh1: Ja, habe ich gefunden und angeklickt. Er hat reagiert. --  Ich probiere jetzt aus, ob er es sich auch wieder merkt.
<bullgard4_> stevieh1, dAnjou Die "Reparatur scheint funktioniert zu haben." 
<jana> cdarknet
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hab hier einen Ubuntu-Server 2.6.32-42-server und apt-get autoremove meint es müsste das Paket linux-headers-2.6.32-42* deinstallieren. Das macht doch keinen Sinn, oder?
<NTQ> Ich hab nur Angst, dass apt-get mir dann plötzlich den Kernel deinstalliert, der eigentlich gerade läuft. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?
<TheInfinity> NTQ: wie sollte das geschehen?
<ammerland> Moin
<NTQ> TheInfinity: Hier mal die Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412397/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> NTQ: warscheinlich ist da paket wieder deinstalliert, dass die headers mal gebraucht hat
<TheInfinity> NTQ: das sind nur die headers.
<NTQ> okay, macht sinn, danke
<jokrebel> NTQ: Warum bist Du root? Und warum sind da 14 nicht aktuallisierte?
<NTQ> jokrebel: da war ich ja grad dabei. hab auch schon aktualisiert. warum darf ich nicht root sein?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Normal nutzt man unter Ubuntu "sudo". Ich hoffe, Du hast wenigsten kein "echtes" Rootkonto…
<NTQ> jokrebel: hmdoch. hab ich. das hab ich aber nicht so angelegt, sondern die firma, bei der ich arbeite, nachdem sie ihre server angemietet hat.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Ist für Ubuntu aber _nicht_ vorgesehen; oder ist es gar kein "echtes" Ubuntu?
<NTQ> Ein Ubuntu Server 12.04.4
<jokrebel> NTQ: Bekomm ich bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einen PasteBinService?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Weil 12.04.4 gibt es (noch) nicht
<NTQ> jokrebel: ja, ich meinte auch 10.04.4, sorry
<TheInfinity> NTQ: wenn du von deinem hoster n ubuntu mit gesetztem root passwork bekommen hast solltest du deinen hoster hauen und das root pw wieder entfernen. nix wildes, aber durchaus sinnvoll.
<NTQ> TheInfinity: Genau so haben wir es bekommen. Soll ich jetzt Strato hauen? ^^
<TheInfinity> NTQ: nur zu ;)
<TheInfinity> NTQ: würde zu ner vernünftigen absicherung deines servers gehören dass du ne anständige sudo einrichtung machst. und vor allem: kein direktes root login via ssh.
<NTQ> ich wollte darauf heute Oracle Database Express Edition 11g r2 installieren. Aber es wollte einfach nicht. Selbst mit allen Hacks, die ich gefunden hab. Dann hab ich es innerhalb von 10 minuten auf unsere SuSe-Maschine gehauen. Schade eigentlich.
<NTQ> TheInfinity: Ich schlag's dem Chef mal vor. Bin ja nicht nur ich, der hier mit dem System arbeitet.
<TheInfinity> NTQ: gehört aber eigentlich auch zu einer planung eines servers dazu sowas. ;)
<NTQ> bin sozusagen erst frisch ins studentische-hilfskraft-administratorgeschäft eingestiegen, aber lernfähig. :D
<TheInfinity> NTQ: und oracle zeugs ist leider sehr susi fixiert
<TheInfinity> NTQ: wenn der server primär oracle software nutzen soll würde ich das OS entsprechend anpassen
<NTQ> meistens wird sich hier intern per root eingeloggt und dann mit su <nutzername> zum nutzer gehangelt, bei dem man was machen will. nur externe kunden kriegen natürlich kein root-zugang
<jokrebel> NTQ: Das Problem bei nem echten Root-Konto ist halt, dass jeder schon mal den Admin-Usernamen weiß und nur noch das Passwort braucht.
<NTQ> wir brauchen die oracle-datenbank nur für die entwicklungsphase von software für seltene kurze testläufe. von daher lohnt es sich nicht den dicken externen server auf suse umzustellen.
<TheInfinity> NTQ: bzw wenn ihrs professionell machen wollte RHEL = oracle linux ;)
<NTQ> aber um nutzernamen herauszufinden, reicht doch eh meistens ein ls /home/ oder für wirklich alle ein cat /etc/passwd
<NTQ> wobei man letzteres ja unterbinden könnte, in dem man nur root zugriff auf die datei gibt, nehm ich an
<TheInfinity> NTQ: wenn du gar kein login hast kennst du im zweifel keinen nutzernamen :(
<TheInfinity> :)
<NTQ> ja, gut, klar
<NTQ> ansonsten kommt das root-passwort ja aus nem zufallsgenerator und ist schon echt nervig zu tippen ^^
<TheInfinity> NTQ: ist halt eine weitere sicherheitsbarriere. nichts weltbewegendes, aber eben ein kleiner teil der zu mehr sicherheit beiträgt
<exoon> Wie kann ich bei Launchpad einen Tag im Bugreport setzen?
<jokrebel> Was meinst Du mit "Tag setzen"?
<exoon> jokrebel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1091456
<kubine> Title: Bug #1091456 “Backlightlevel not changeable with Kernel 3.2.0-34...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<exoon> letztes post
<dAnjou> exoon: is das dein bug, bei dem du das tun willst?
<exoon> dAnjou, ja
<dAnjou> exoon: geh wieder hoch zum bug aber ans ende
<dAnjou> da steht Tags: ... und dahinter is n bubbel
<exoon> dAnjou, habs gefunden. thx. Ist aber auch an einer komischen Stelle.
<exoon> Der Kernel den ich jetzt Testweise (KernelMainlineBuild) installiert habe, der wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht automatisch mit dem nächsten Update wieder deinstallieren, oder doch?
<BDick> exoon: von selbst deinstalliert das upgrade idR. vorhandene Kernel sowieso nicht
<BDick> was theoretisch sein könnte ist, dass ein kernel mit neuerer Versionsnummer als der von dir nun installierte installiert wird und dieser dann nach einem reboot als default genutzt wird
<exoon> BDick, habe mich entschieden, den Testkernel und den aktuellen zu deinstallieren. Ich muss jetzt nur dran denken, dass ich irgendwann das Kernelupdate wieder aktiviere.
<BDick> exoon: und denk daran, dass du mindestens einen Kernel behalten musst, sonst kannst nicht booten ;-)
<exoon> BDick, das wäre jetzt ein Spaß geworden :)
<michel__> Hallo, ich kann in Einstellungen>Tastatur>Belegungen nicht das Layout "Apple Aluminium Keyboard (ANSI)" finden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies nachzuinstallieren?
<michel__> in Ubuntu 12.04 sind diese layouts nur noch nach sprachen sortiert.
<PBeck> michel__: gibts dort nicht die möglichkeit das layout durch eingabe von ein paar tasten automatisch zu bestimmen?
<michel__> diese möglichkeit sehe ich in dem einstellungsfenster nicht
<PBeck> michel__: deutsch (mac) geht nicht?
<michel__> nein
<michel__> leider nicht
<michel__> muss ich eventuell neustarten?
<PBeck> michel__: hum bei einer neuinstallation kann man immer ein paar tasten tippen, damit direkt das richtige laoyut geladen wird ... komisch, dass es das nicht nach der installation gibt.
<PBeck> michel__: kommen einfach die falschen zeichen - gehen tut die schon?
<michel__> es kommt bei nur sehr wenigen tasten eine Ausgabe und da sind nicht alle korekt
<michel__> gibt es nicht "erweiterte einstellungen"in den Paketquellen?
<PBeck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard michel__ 
<kubine> Title: AppleKeyboard - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<michel__> kann es sein, dass es probleme gibt, da ich ein Keyboard benutze, dass keinen numblock besitzt?
<bekks> Nein.
<PBeck> komisch ist, dass bei manchen wohl die tastatur out of the box funktioniert
<PBeck> bekks: gibts so ne automatische layout erkennung auch nach der installation?
<PBeck> http://www.pcbeirat.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/03ubuntuinstallierentastatur.png <= wie bei der installation
<bekks> PBeck: Nicht dass ich wüsste.
<PBeck> michel__: hast du übrigens die version ohne akzenttasten verwendet?
<ring0> es gibt das paket hotkeys siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hotkeys darin gibt es zwei apple produkte. vielleicht funktioniert eins ja?
<kubine> Title: Hotkeys › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> entschuldigung, sogar drei: apple pro keyboard, ibook und ibook2
<ring0> würde ich an deiner stelle testen michel__ 
<michel__> ok ich habe mit diesem Befehl: hotkeys --type=ibook mal versucht das layout zu aendern. ist das richtig?
<ring0> michel__, im wiki steht doch wie man es anwendet
<ring0> michel__, sollte aber beides funktionieren, egal ob "-t ibook" oder "--type=ibook"
<michel__> ja das klappt schon mal. schein aber leider keine verbesserung zu bewirken. mit dem -l parameter knn ich auch nicht sehen welche abkürzung das apple pro keyboard hat..
<ring0> applepro
<michel__> wie konntest du das herausfinden?
<michel__> mit applepro ist das ploblem leider auch nicht behoben 
<michel__> ich start einfach mal neu
<bekks> Was auch immer ein Neustart da beheben soll. :)
<ring0> neustarten ist eine windows krankheit
<mejo> hi
<mejo> seit dem upgrade auf 12.10 hab ich ein problem im libreoffice writer: bei bindestrichen wird nicht mehr automatisch ein zeilenumbruch gemacht, wenn es sinn macht. hat das problem noch jemand?
<jokrebel> mejo: Es gibt da doch 2 Arten von Bindestrich; wie hieß das doch gleich…
<vlt> mejo: Beispiel?
<vlt> „Bedingter Trennstrich“?
<dadrc> klingt, als wäre die silbentrennung hinüber/nicht ordentlich installiert. Hast du die entsprechenden Pakete mal überprüft?
<mejo> naja, ich öffne den writer, schreibe ganz normal text, und am ende von der zeile kommt ein langes wort. ich trenne es mit einem bindestricht.
<mejo> dadrc: gibt es dafür entsprechende pakete?
<vlt> mejo: MAch das nicht!
<vlt> mejo: Das ist keine Schreibmaschine.
<mejo> vlt: warum nicht? ;)
<mejo> hab das hier auch schon überflogen: http://www.ooowiki.de/TextStriche
<vlt> mejo: Eine Schreibmaschine ist was anderes.
<kubine> Title: TextStriche - LibreOffice- und OpenOffice.org-Wiki (at www.ooowiki.de)
<mejo> klar, diese bedingten trennstriche kenne ich. aber ich will die nicht immer.
<JoelCN> hi hab ein kleines problem mit meinem notebook, versuche gerade ein bild über hdmi auszugeben aber es will nicht klappen
<mejo> zb. wenn ich 'Standard-Schnittstelle' am Ende einer Zeile schreibe.
<jokrebel> …einfügen - formatierung …
<vlt> mejo: Dann brauchst Du einen „geschützten Bindestrich“
<JoelCN> sobald ich den hdmi-stecker anschließe wird der externe monitor richtig erkannt, aber es gibt kein bild
<mejo> wenn das wort nicht mehr in die Zeile passt hat er bisher immer vor 'Schnittstelle' umgebrochen. das will ich auch weiterhin.
<dadrc> mejo, das Paket dafür heißt "hyphen-de".
<jokrebel> mejo: Man kann das doch auch einmalig auswählen…?
<mejo> vlt: naja, ein geschützter würde den zeilenumbruch verhinden.
<mejo> dadrc: ist installiert
<vlt> mejo: Ja, ich dachte, das willst Du. Was macht er jetzt?
<mejo> ich hab ja gerade das gefühl, dass nur noch geschützte bindestriche geschrieben werden.
<mejo> ich will den normalen zurück. der immer geschrieben und gedruckt wird, und eben einen umbruch macht, wenn es für die formatierung passt und sinn macht.
<michel_> ok, ich habe den computer jetzt bestimmt 4 mal neu gestartet, und mir ist aufgefallen, das er die tastatur im anmeldebildschirm erkent. und ausserdem ist mir noch aufgefallen das er nur zeichen aus dem numpad kann 
<mejo> ist es bei euch denn so, dass bei dem normalen bindestrich ein zeilenumbruch gemacht wird, wenn es passt?
<ring0> michel_, applepro steht in der ausgabe von hotkeys -l ;)
<michel_> echt?
<michel_> dann ahb ich mich wohl ein bisschen blöd angestellt
<dadrc> mejo, und wenn du die Zeilenumbruchgeschichte manuell startest? Tools - Languages - Hyphenation?
<michel_> ring0, übrigens, der drucker funktioniert jetzt im netzwerk betrieb. 
<mejo> dann klappt es wunderbar
<dadrc> na, immerhin.
<dadrc> Vielleicht macht das die neuste Version von LO einfach nicht mehr automatisch
<mejo> naja, silbentrennung wurde glaub ich noch nie automatisch gemacht.
<dadrc> mejo, eventuell fragst du mal die Jungs in #libreoffice, die dürften für solche Feinheiten besser gerüstet sein als wir
<mejo> jupp, gute idee, mach ich. danke euch allen :)
<mejo> nur kurz noch: silbentrennung ist ja was anderes als zeilenumbruch bei geschriebenen bindestrichen.
<dadrc> Klar, ist es. Hat aber in dem Fall einen ähnlichen Effekt :)
<JoelCN> jemand eine idee was man dort machen könnt
<michel_> aber danke soweit, ich frickel noch ein bischen weite, vielleicht schaue ich später noch ein mal vorbei 
<dadrc> JoelCN, mehr Informationen rausrücken. Ubuntu-Version, Grafikkarte, etc.
<JoelCN> 12.10
<JoelCN> das mit der grafikkarte ist so eine sache
<JoelCN> ist ein i7 mit hd4000 samt hd650m(optimus)
<JoelCN> wie gesagt, der sobald ich das hdmi kabel anstecke wird der externe monitor samt modell richtig erkannt, jedoch verbleibt der monitor schwarz
<dadrc> 'ne GT 650M? HD sind ATI-Karten, die haben kein Optimus.
<JoelCN> hd4000 ist eine intel apu ;)
<bekks> Und ATI Karten können kein Optimus.
<dadrc> Und eine HD650M gibt es nicht
<JoelCN> bekks: goldrichtig
<bekks> JoelCN: Dann sag uns, was Du wirklich hast. Mindestens ein Teil deiner Aussage ist Unsinn.
<JoelCN> dadrc: es ist eine hd4000 im i7  UND dazu eine gt650m die per optimus zugeschaltet werden kann :)
<JoelCN> unsinn ist nichts daran.
<dadrc> hd650m(optimus) ←
<bekks> An einer hd650m ist alles Unsinn.
<bekks> An einer gt650m nichts.
<dadrc> Aber gut, haben wir ja jetzt geklört.
<JoelCN> wo zur hölle habe ich was von einer hd650m geschrieben?
<dadrc> <JoelCN> ist ein i7 mit hd4000 samt hd650m(optimus)
<JoelCN> upps :>
<bekks> Um 20:59:10
<dadrc> Welche der beiden Karten benutzt du denn, wenn du das mit HDMI versuchst?
<dadrc> Und wie benutzt du Optimus? Über Bumblebee/irgendeinem Fork davon oder umschalten im BIOS?
<JoelCN> also da der monitor erkannt wird durch das anzeigen-interface vermute ich stark das es die hd4000 ist
<JoelCN> bumblebee kann man im moment ja noch nicht so richtig nutzen, nur vereinzelt für einzelne programme wo explizit gesagt wird, nutze die gt650m
<JoelCN> hier mal ein kurzes bild davon was mir die anzeige anzeigt.
<ben1u> Wie kann ich unter Linux aus eine lib oder so herausfinden ob das "PLDS DVDRWBD DH-6E2S ATA Device" blue ray brennen kann ohne es eingebaut zu haben?
<JoelCN> http://i.imgur.com/tbJtz.png
<ppq> ben1u: danach googeln.. "DH-6E2S" --> beim ersten treffer schon auf google im kurzbeschreibungstext: bd-rom
<JoelCN> achja, es zwischen hdmi-eingang und monitor steck ein hdmi->dvi adapter
<JoelCN> -es
<JoelCN> im ex. monitor ist ein dvi-d eingang verbaut mit hdcp support, was aber irrelevant sein dürfte
<rhumbo> hallo, ich hab einen optimus laptop. kann ich irgendwie feststellen, ob die dezidierte graka mitverwendet wird?
<apollo13> rhumbo: lsmod|grep nvidia -- wenn da was zurückkommt wird sie vlt verwendet
<dadrc> Ansonsten `glxinfo` aus mesa-utils
<dadrc> JoelCN, pack mal bitte die Ausgabe von `xrandr -q` in einen Pastebin.
<mejo> würde es einem von euch was ausmachen, kurz zu testen, ob ihr das gleiche problem mit zeilenumbrüchen nach bindestrichen im libreoffice writer habt? wenn ja, könnte ich mich um einen bugreport kümmern.
<apollo13> mejo: schieß los
<mejo> wenn man am ende einer zeile ein langes wort mit bindestrich schreibt, wird der bindestrich wie ein geschützter trennstrich behandelt. der zeilenumbruch wird also vor dem wort eingefügt, nicht nach dem bindestrich.
<ben1u> ppq: ich meinte, wie kann ich das nur mit Linuxmitteln herausfinden, wenn ich gerade nicht googeln kann?
<dadrc> mejo, wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, wenn du einen Beispieltext als Pastebin lieferst, bei dem das Problem bei dir auftritt
<rhumbo> apollo13 what should i see when using lsmod|grep nvidia? i get no feedback at all
<rhumbo> aso deutscher channel :)
<rhumbo> ich bekomm nix zurück
<apollo13> rhumbo: wenn du nix siehst ist der nvidia treiber definitiv nicht aktiv ;)
<rhumbo> wunderar :) danke!
<ppq> ben1u: http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/online/pages/man2/ioctl.2.html
<kubine> Title: ioctl(2) - Linux manual page (at www.kernel.org)
<rhumbo> d.h. wenn ich bumblebee einricht und die nvidia mitverwende kommt da ein eintrag dazu ?
<ppq> ben1u: CDROM_GET_CAPABILITY
<mejo> wirklich egal. aber gut. gebt einfach folgendes ein: "Ein_Beispielsatz_mit_Unterstrichen,_damit_es_vom_Writer_als_ein_Wort_behandel_wird-hier_müsste_ein_Zeilenumbruch_kommen."
<apollo13> mejo: machst du den bindestrich selbst oder automatische korrektur von?
<apollo13> ah okay :)
<apollo13> mejo: also bei mir gehts
<mejo> apollo13: also ein zeilenumbruch wird nach dem Bindestrich eingefügt?
<dadrc> rhumbo, dann sollte das Kernelmodul geladen werden, ja.
<apollo13> mejo: ja
<mejo> apollo13: tausend dank. sehr strange dass es bei mir nicht der fall ist.
<apollo13> mejo: LibreOffice 3.5.4.2 -- ist aber kein ubuntu
<ppq> ben1u: ah, da gibts sogar fertige snippets zu: http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/linux_unix_programmierung/Kap05-005.htm#RxxKap050050400017A1F038111
<kubine> Title: Linux-UNIX-Programmierung – 5.6 Gerätedateien in der Praxis einsetzen (at openbook.galileocomputing.de)
<mejo> aha. in 3.5 (precise) ging's bei mir auch noch. jetzt in 3.6 (quantal) geht's nicht mehr.
<dadrc> Mein LO Writer macht den Umbruch beim "m" von müsste
<dadrc> 3.6.2 rc2
<mejo> dadrc: vermutlich weil da die zeile zu ende ist.
<mejo> also scheint es wirklich ein bug in libreoffice 3.6 zu sein. ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das keinem vorher auffällt.
<mejo> aber gut, werde nen bugreport einreichen.
<dadrc> mejo, jep, da ist die Zeile zu Ende.
<apollo13> mejo: also ich hatte am ende dampschiff-fahrtskapitän und durch den umbruch am bindestrich sind dann noch ein paar zeichen platz geblieben
<JoelCN> dadrc: bitte http://pastebin.com/6fmxSShi
<kubine> Title: xrandr -q Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2732 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Passiert was, wenn du `xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto` eingibst?
<mejo> apollo13: genau so sollte es sein.
<mejo> ich habe einen bugreport eingereicht: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58477
<kubine> Title: Bug 58477 EDITING, FORMATTING: No automatic line break after hyphen (at bugs.freedesktop.org)
<JoelCN> dadrc: schauen wir mal
<sascha_> Hallo weiß einer wie man im Mate Desktop in einer slideshow xml die Hintergrundfarbe setzen kann?
<JoelCN> dadrc: nein passiert nicht wirklich was
<k1l_> sascha_: das fragst du am besten die mint jungs direkt
<k1l_> !mint > sascha_ 
<kubine> sascha_: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<dadrc> JoelCN, weiterhin kein Bild? Ändert sich was in der Ausgabe von xrandr? Eigentlich sollte sich das * bewegt haben
<JoelCN> naja es schaut kurz so aus als würde sich die auflösung kurz ändern
<sascha_> lol auf #linuxmint-help ist nichts los und wer sagt den das ich linxumint nutze und kein Ubuntu mit mate nach Installiert ^^
<JoelCN> aber sie bleibt beim selbem
<k1l_> sascha_: lies die meldung ganz, das ist auch in einem anderen netzwerk als freenode.  
<k1l_> sascha_: und es geht einfach darum, dass mate nicht aus den offiziellen ubuntu quellen kommt (was wir hier vorwiegend supporten) und die mate entwickler dort einiges verändern. 
<dadrc> JoelCN, hast du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sascha_> okay schade
<JoelCN> dadrc: wäre merkwürdig wenn nicht, schauen wir mal.
<jokrebel> sascha_: Mate wird neuerdings von Ubuntu unterstützt?
<sonotos> jokrebel: kannste auch unter ubuntu installieren geht
<sonotos> je nachdem was du jetzt mit unterstützt meinst
<jokrebel> sonotos: Gehn tut viel. Mit "unterstützt" meinte ich eher offiziell supported.
<sonotos> jokrebel: ich war einen moment unschlüssig was du meinst, da k1l_ das eigentlich schon klar gemacht hatte
<JoelCN> dadrc: also ich schätze es ist doch keine vorhanden oder sie ist leer
<dadrc> JoelCN, joa, mittlerweile üblich.
<dadrc> Dann kann es daran auch nicht liegen.
<jokrebel> war mal wieder etwas langsamer im tippen als im lesen ;-/
<sonotos> jokrebel: kenn ich :-)
<jokrebel> s/lesen/neue Sätze hereinbekommen
<sascha_> juhu habs hinbekommen^^
<Loetmichel> OT?
<Loetmichel> hmmm
<Loetmichel> ach da
<Loetmichel> sorry
<passt> nabend 
<passt> habe 12.10 installiert
<passt> wie kann ich ein anwendungssymbol aus dem dash auf dem desktop ablegen?
<dreamon> Wurde eigentlich alt+strg+F1 bis F9 abgeschaltet? weil er hier nicht mehr darauf reagiert.
<k1l_> dreamon: nein
<dreamon> k1l_, Seltsam, das er hier nichts darauf reagiert. Was könnte da passiert sein?
<k1l_> kernelpanik?
<dreamon> Nein.. Kiste läuft ganz normal in Gnome-Classic.. wenn ich Alt-STRG-F1 drücke passiert rein gar nix.
<dreamon> Wollte nur mal in die FullScreenKonsole. Da fiel es mir auf, das ich da nicht mehr hinkomme
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-19
<stevieh> sachtmal, womit kann ich mir in unity die Tastenbelegung z.B. für Sonderzeichen anzeigen lassen?
<Minipluto> stevieh: in der Unity-dash „Tasten“ aufrufen, dann auf die Sprache klicken und unten auf die kleine Tastatur. Meinst du das?
<stevieh> Minipluto: ja, das war schonmal die halbe Miete, vielen Dank! und irgendwie erinner ich mich mal an so symbolfonts (Dingbats?), wie seh ich da die Belegung?
<Minipluto> stevieh: dingbats sagt mir jetzt nichts… ich kann da nur noch was zu den Compose-Key-Kombinationen sagen und zur Zeichentabelle 
<stevieh> genau, wie seh ich denn die Zeichentabelle zu einem installieren font? xfontconfig wirds wohl nicht mehr sein ,-)
<Minipluto> stevieh: „Zeichentabelle“ in der dash :D bzw. charmap im Terminal
<stevieh> hmm... komisch, der zeigt mir auch bei der Dingbats normale Zeichen an, das kann ich fast nicht glauben...
<Minipluto> stevieh: das liegt an UTF-8, da ist ziemlich viel drin. Nicht auszuschließen dass da trotzdem irgendwo andere Zeichen drin stecken
<stevieh> Minipluto: aber zumindest in der Zeichentabelle seh ich die nicht, wohl aber in xfontselect, jetzt muss ich nur noch schnallen, wie ich die im gimp eingebe...
<Minipluto> stevieh: wenn du den UTF8-Code hast, geht das fast überall mit <Strg>+<shift>+u und dann der Code
<stevieh> Minipluto: tja, aber wie bekomm ich den raus?
<Minipluto> stevieh: aus der Zeichentabelle *duck*
<stevieh> da war doch die Rekursion ;-)
<Minipluto> um welches Zeichen handelt es sich denn
<stevieh> irgendeinen dicken viereckigen Boppel ;-)
<stevieh> ah, I see. Der ist unter "Allgemein" zu finden...
<stevieh> logisch, dass es da zwei "Allgemein" gibt ,-)
<Minipluto> darüberhab ich mich auch schon gewundert aber mich entschlossen, zu ignorieren
<stevieh> supi, hab meine Boppels! Danke für die seelische Unterstützung ;-)
<homo> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<homo> http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=834810
<kubine> Title: Facebook Account Hacker - Learn How To Hack Facebook Account (at hackfacebookaccount.org)
<kubine> Title: Facebook Account Hacker - Learn How To Hack Facebook Account (at hackfacebookaccount.org)
<ammerland> Gibt es eigentlich einen Weg, Updates wirklich zu 100 % im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen? Ich hab zwar schon den Artikel zu Updates im Wiki gelesen, aber ich werde hier immer noch von den Updatemeldungen genervt
<apollo13> ammerland: updates ist nix was man im hintergrund laufen lassen soll
<ammerland> apollo13: Ist doch wumpe...
<apollo13> ammerland: sagst du solang bis dein system kaputt ist :þ
<apollo13> updates haben durchaus mal auf die tendenz dich nach gewissen settings etc zu fragen…
<ammerland> apollo13: Also das einzige, wonach mich der Updater immer fragt ist mein root-PW
<apollo13> immer ist so ein hartes wort, du wolltest eher sagen "wonach mich der Updater __bis jetzt__ immer gefragt hat"
<apollo13> wie gesagt ich rate davon ab normale updates automatisiert einzuspielen
<ammerland> aber die einzige alternative zum installieren ist doch das nicht installieren? oder mache ich jetzt hier was falsch?
<apollo13> ammerland: nein, aber ich zum beispiel installiere durchaus mal updates nicht oder erst zu zeitpunkten in denen ich mir eine downtime eines service leisten kann
<apollo13> das heißt dass ich die updates zuerst reviewen muss und erst dann entscheide was und wann ich welche installiere
<TheInfinity> ammerland: es gibt die einstellung das sicherheitsupdates im hintergrund laufen. das macht auch sinn wenn man n rechner nicht so sehr beaufsichtigt. der rest kann durchaus auch n bissl warten.
<TheInfinity> ammerland: und mit "n bissl" meine ich durchaus auch mal 2, 3 monate. eben dann, wenn man zeit findet.
<TheInfinity> ammerland: solange es keine sicherheitslücken aufreisst sind updates ja mehr ein nice2have.
<apollo13> ammerland: wichtig ist vor allem immer zu wissen wenn gerade updates installiert werden, denn in dem moment runterzufahren ist ne ganz schlechte idee
<ammerland> TheInfinity: ich führe updates immer sofort aus.. die werden ja nicht "umsonst" online gestellt. 
<apollo13> ammerland: doch
<apollo13> sicherheitsupdates haben gründe
<apollo13> alles andere fixt bugs und führt gerne mal neue ein
<TheInfinity> ammerland: es sind halt kleine verbesserungen. wenn man über die verbesserten bugs nicht stolpert sind sie eigentlich eher egal.
<ammerland> optimal wäre doch, wenn das system das update ausführt und mich einfach kurz in einer bubble oder so darauf hinweist und ich nicht ständig das PW einhackern muss
<apollo13> wenn du vom alten bug nicht betroffen bist ist es eher ein risiko ein upgrade einzuspielen
<TheInfinity> ammerland: es gibt keinen zwang immer die neuste version einzusetzen ;)
<ammerland> TheInfinity: was ja auch gut so ist, aber ich hab mein system prinzipiell gern "Up-2-date" ;)
<TheInfinity> ammerland: dann musst du wohl den umstand auf dich nehmen
<TheInfinity> ammerland: die unterteilung macht aus den genannten gründen sehr viel sinn, nicht sicherheitsupdates erfordern ab und an handlungen des nutzers, daher gibt's die nur manuell.
<ammerland> TheInfinity: alles klar
<ammerland> Es wäre schön, wenn mal dieser Taskleisten-Bug gefixt werden würde
<ammerland> unter Kubuntu
<B111> Ich habe ein neuen USB-Stick, dieser muss unter Win, Mac, Linux laufen. Zurzeit steht unter Ubuntu beim USB-Stick "Datesystemtyp: msdos" das ist vermutlich FAT?
<HeRo> hallo zusammen, wie kann ich am sinnvollsten unter linux ein sicherungsimage einer windows-platte erzeugen? dd eignet sich dafür weniger, soweit ich gehört habe.
<sdx23> B111: Entweder das, oder es ist der Typ der Partitionstabelle gemeint, falls das Ding eine hat.
<sdx23> HeRo: Tut es? Warum? Es ist halt die Frage, für was du das Image willst und wie "genau" es sein soll.
<HeRo> dd speichert auch den unbenutzten platz. es soll einfach nur ein sicherungsimage soll. sollte windows irgendwann ein problem haben, dann könnte ich einfach das image drauf kopieren und alles läuft wieder wie vorher
<sdx23> HeRo: richtig. Wenn der unbenutzte Platz genullt ist, reicht dd und anschließendes kompirimeren aus. Falls nicht brauchst du ein Programm, das das Dateisystem versteht.
<sdx23> !Backup > HeRo 
<kubine> HeRo: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<HeRo> ntfs ist für linux kein problem
<sdx23> Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Zurück zum Thema: Man beachte speziell "partimage".
<B111> http://www.amazon.de/Sandisk-Cruzer-Blade-USB-Stick-USB2-0/dp/B005FYNT3G
<B111> der ist das..aber sehe grad .. der unterstützt von sich aus i.wie alle systeme
<sdx23> B111: Ansich ist es auch egal, was für ein Stick es ist. Er muss nur mit dem passenden Dateisystem formatiert sein. Und Fat32 ist schonmal nicht schlecht, je nachdem was man damit vor hat.
<skorpio> hallo, warum habe ich seit neustem denn solche probleme mit adobe-flash?
<skorpio> egal ob ff, opera oder chromium..
<B111> Ich habe damit nichts Großartiges vor. Just Office... aber habe bedenken, dass wenn ich zu Hause mit Ubtunu arbeite, dass die Windows Rechner an der Schule den USB nicht erkennen oder die Daten nicht lesen können.
<skorpio> evtl ein fehler beim letzten update?
<skorpio> oder wird kein support mehr?
<LetoThe2nd> skorpio: also unter "solche probleme" kann man sich nicht soooo viel vorstellen im allgemeinen. und nein, uns ist hier nichts bekannt, sprich du bist der erste der sich hier beklagt
<sdx23> B111: Wie gesagt, normalerweise keine Probleme, bei richtiger Formatierung.
<dadrc> skorpio, "solche Probleme" ist nicht wirklich hilfreich. Flash funktioniert hier wunderbar.
<B111> ok
<B111> msdos = FAT = keine Probleme = Richtig?
<skorpio> ok hab schon was im wiki gefunden
<skorpio> mal schauen obs hilft
<dadrc> JoelCN, weil es über die Paketverwaltung installiert ist. Wenn du das nicht willst, das Paket müsste firefox-globalmenu heißen.
<dadrc> Oh, noch garnicht hier...
<Minipluto> B111: MSDOS bezieht sich auf die Partitionstabelle, das hat nichts mit dem Dateisystem zu tun, mit dem eine Partition formatiert ist. 
<B111> ok mit df sehe ich nur die speicher aber nicht das dateisystem.. wie sieht man es?
<dadrc> JoelCN, weil es über die Paketverwaltung installiert ist. Wenn du das nicht willst, das Paket müsste firefox-globalmenu heißen.
<ammerland> a propos flash.. ich hab nachträglich flash von oracle eingespielt, seitdem zeigt mir der system notification helper bei jedem neustart an, dass das herunterladen vom flashplugin-installer nicht geklappt hat.. kann man das beheben? und wenn ja: wie?
<dadrc> Flash von Oracle? o0
<ammerland> ähh..
<ammerland> nee, das wär java
<ammerland> von adobe
<dadrc> ammerland, würd sagen, einfach mal flashplugin-installieren deinstallieren
<JoelCN> dadrc: gibt es überhaupt noch ein paket-manager oder ist software-center/paketmanager ein und das selbe geworden mit beschnittener funktionalität
<dadrc> JoelCN, wenn du magst, kannst du weiterhin Synaptic benutzen.
<dadrc> Musst du halt installieren.
<JoelCN> nein dachte nur ich würde es unter dem software-center nicht finden, das zu deinstallierende paket, aber geht doch :)
<ammerland> dadrc: nee, das geht nicht - ich kann ja nicht deinstallieren, was gar nicht installiert ist
<B111> ok habs FAT32 hat mein USB dann gehts ja
<dadrc> ammerland, dann mal bitte `apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer` in einen Pastebin
<ammerland> wie mach ich das mit nem pastebin?
<Minipluto> ammerland: du tippst den Befehl im Terminal ein, markierst alles, drückst strg+shift+c, rufst einen paste-Dienst wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de auf und fügst das dort ein und schickst uns dann den Weblink, damit sich das jeder von hier aus ansehen kann.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ammerland> kommt sofort
<JoelCN> sofern man unter "etc/cron.daily/" ein cronjob ablegt, wann wird dieser ausgeführt?
<ammerland> http://nopaste.me/paste/102665769750d1bb669213e
<kubine> Title: flashplugin-installer - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<ammerland> dadrc Minipluto funktioniert der link?
<Minipluto> JoelCN: 5 Minuten anch Systemstart. Ist jeweils der zweite Zahlenwert in der /etc/anacrontab
<Minipluto> ammerland: ja der funktioniert, ich kann zu dem Problem leider bloß nichts sagen
<ammerland> Minipluto: schade
<dadrc> ammerland, dann würd ich mal folgendes probieren: Installier das Paket und deinstallier es wieder
<JoelCN> Minipluto: aber nur einmal am tag? nicht nach jedem boot?
<ammerland> das ist übrigens die fehlermeldung
<ammerland> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3109/d8zucepa_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - d8zucepa.png (at s1.directupload.net)
<ammerland> wehe der zofft sich dann mit dem FP von adobe ;) :D
<ammerland> installiert und wieder deinstalliert..
<Minipluto> JoelCN: jo nur ein mal täglich. Kann man ja sehen wie einen normalen Cronjob, der bei Bedarf nachgeholt werden kann
<ammerland> ich mach mal einen reboot
<Minipluto> JoelCN: mach mal "man anacron", da ist das ziemlich genau erklärt
<ammerland> hat leider nicht gefunzt
<JoelCN> Minipluto: ging nur um batched-trim, da ich nun weiß das gespeichert wird ob  task-xy schon an tag-xy ausgeführt wurde wirds keine performanceeinbrüche geben
<Minipluto> jo das mache ich auch über die anacron.daily. Kannst ja fstrim mit dem -v Parameter verwenden, dann gibts eine entsprechende ausgabe in der /var/log/syslog (bzw. syslog.1)
<Minipluto> JoelCN: moment da hab ich was falsches erzählt
<ammerland> übrigens: ich habe eine nvidia grafikkarte verbaut und die schleift über hdmi den sound mit durch- jetzt würde ich die integrierte soundkarte gerne permanent deaktivieren, weil sich gezeigt hat, dass phonon diese gerne infach mal willkürlich aktiviert 
<ammerland> ich hab auch schon google bemüht, aber nichts entsprechendes gefunden
<Loetmichel> ammerland: schalte sie halt im bios aus?
<Minipluto> JoelCN: das erscheint in der Syslog (sofern es dich interessiert), wenn man fstrim z.B. so aufruft: /usr/bin/logger -i `/sbin/fstrim -v /` # will aber nicht ausschließen, dass es da elegantere Methoden zur Validierung gibt ;)
<ammerland> kann ich über das bios auf die in der grafikkarte integrierte soundkarte zugreifen?
<Loetmichel> nein
<ammerland> Loetmichel: dann geht das so nicht
<Loetmichel> ach so, du willst die hdmi-"soundkarte" deaktivieren?
<Loetmichel> ich dachte die interne
<Loetmichel> gibts eine einstellung für
<Loetmichel> aber ich hab grade kein ubuntu griffbereit zum nachgucken wie das war
<Loetmichel> geht sogar über die GUI
<ammerland> Loetmichel: Ja, das hab ich schon gemacht, aber wenn ich die ausgeschaltet hab und diese einstellung übernehme, dann setzt sich phonon hin und wieder einfach über meine einstellung hinweg und aktiviert die trotzdem wieder und setzt die auch noch gleich als hauptkanal.. und ich hab keinen sound
<Loetmichel> hmmm
<Loetmichel> sorry. passe
<ammerland> irgendwie ist in meiner distri der wurm
<rhumbot> hallo. kann man skype unter ubuntu 12.10 64bit nicht verwenden??
<dadrc> Wie kommst du drauf?
<rhumbot> es lasst sich halt nicht installieren
<krautguy> huhu
<krautguy> mein ubuntu will .pdf-dateien immer standardmäßig mit gedit öffnen, was natürlich fehlschlägt. wo kann ich die den verschiedenen dateitypen zugeordneten programme ändern?
<krautguy> okay problem gelöst, sorry
<dadrc> rhumbot, was passiert denn bei `sudo apt-get install skype`?
<rhumbot> package not found. ich habs direkt über die skype seite geladen, hat mir einen fehler angezeigt ...
<rhumbot> auf der erstbesten gegoogelten seite ham sie dann gemeint es geht nicht -> daher die frage. aber installation hat irgendwie trotzfehler funktioniert.
<PBeck> hi
<dadrc> rhumbot, was denn für einen Fehler?
<ammerland> rhumbot: hab auf meinem system auch 12.10 mit 64-bit skype ohne probs laufen
<ammerland> rhumbot: installer vllt. beschädigt?
<ammerland> rhumbot: einfach nochmal runterladen und wieder versuchen
<ammerland> rhumbot: vielleicht werden auch die abhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt, das hatte ich auch schonmal
<jokrebel> rhumbot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kakashi1> ich habe gerade ubuntu frisch installiert, aber der startetnicht, da stehen zwei zeilen mit drm:intel_dsm_platfrom_mux_info ERROR MUX INFO call failed 
<kakashi1> ubuntu 12.04 LTS natürlich
<kakashi1> die maschine ist ein inspiron n7110
<kakashi1> nagut, dann reinstallier ich das system nochmals :)
<kakashi1> kann mir einer sagen welches ppa man braucht um NUR xfce zu installiern
<kakashi1> bitte kein xubuntu
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Und warum nicht?
<kakashi1> xubuntu ist mir zu overfilled
<kakashi1> wenn es nur xubuntu gibt, dann ist das nicht schlimm
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Und zu Deinem Fehler gibts glaub ich was…
<kakashi1> das wäre ja super jokrebel :D
<kakashi1> jokrebel: bekomme ich noch was von dir ?:)
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Ich kann Dir natürlich das gefunden auch einfach verlinken, ohne es querzulesen…
<kakashi1> jokrebel: wie du willst ^_^
<kakashi1> jokrebel: gerade fertig geworden mit dem zweiten mal installieren
<kakashi1> wieder geleicher fehler :(
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Probier es mal mit der Bootoption pci=noapci - scheint ein Bug zu sein
<jokrebel> !bootoptionen > kakashi1
<kubine> kakashi1: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Ist da ne NVidia-Grafikkarte im spiel?
<kakashi1> jo, gerade habe ich einen anderen bug report gelesen, da stand das man alle usb-geräte raus nehemen soll und dann booten, DAS GEHT :)
<kakashi1> sobald ich ein usb-gerät drin habe, bekomme ich diesen fehle
<kakashi1> und ja, ich habe ein nvidia karte da drin
<jokrebel> Jo - dass hatte ich auch grad gelesen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/913272 - lesen wir das selbe?
<kubine> Title: Bug #913272 “drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info] *ERROR* MUX INFO c... : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<kakashi1> jokrebel: jo, aber das mit dem Bootoption pci=noapci ist mir neu
<kakashi1> kann sein das ich das überlesen habe
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Steht weiter oben ;-)
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Häng Dich doch an den Bugreport mit dran und berichte, dass das auch auf 12.04 zutrifft.
<kakashi1> muss man sich da anmelden ?:/
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Und die NVidia Grafikkarte zu deaktivieren (im BIOS?) könnte auch ne Lösung sein.
<jokrebel> kakashi1: IIRC ja.
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Aber je mehr es betrifft (und es auch dort melden!) desto höher die Warscheinlichkeit, dass das Problem bald gefixt wird IMHO.
<nevchen> nabend
<kakashi1> ok, werde ich machen jokrebel 
<kakashi1> wo muss ich diese option reinpacken?
<cryptooo> Abend, kann ich Ubuntu ganz normal auf meinen Notebook installieren dann die Festplatte ausbauen und in ein Gehäuse stecken und mit USB 3 Ubuntu ganz normal starten? Im BIOS habe ich die Möglichkeit von USB zu booten, das ganze habe ich schon mit Windows gemacht aber da kommt nach dem boot Vorgang ein BlueScreen?
<cryptooo> Wollte gern Win extern haben so wie eine Spielekonsole gerade USB3 dran und Zocken und wenn ich kein Bock mehr auf Spielen hab schließe ich sie ab und nutze ein richtiges System zum arbeiten :-) aber da das mit Win nicht geht muss es andersrum laufen :-)
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Die Bootoption?
<cryptooo> erst USB
<cryptooo> jokrebel kann die wählen wie ich das will gerade steht sie auf usb->cd->hdd 
<jokrebel> cryptooo: Mit Ubuntu könnte das schon klappen. Hab zumindest schon öfter interne Festplatten in komplett andere Hardware umgezogen.
<cryptooo> also geht es ubuntu intern normal installieren dann hdd ausbauen und ubuntu als externes betriebssystem nutzen?
<jokrebel> cryptooo: Und das mit den Bootoptionen war nicht für Dich bestimmt ;-)
<cryptooo> hmm okay ich versuch es mal wenn mir zum thema verschlüsseln im forum mal jemand sagt welche verschlüsselungen es noch gibt, wenn es nicht geht sehe ich weiter danke erst mal windows stinkt .... also will gerade noch jemand windows als spielekonsole nutzen? für was anderes ist ja eh icht mehr zu gebrauchen kacheln habe ich im bad genuch 
<jokrebel> cryptooo: Es _könnte_ mit ner "internen" die dann anschließend zur "externen USB" umgebaut wird hab ich das noch nicht versucht.
<jokrebel> !ot > cryptooo
<kubine> cryptooo: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<cryptooo> ja anders geht es nur kompliziert weil der installer zu dumm ist als er auf die idee kommt das man den bootloader auf eine externe installieren soll deshalb hoffe ich das es so am einfachsten geht :-)
<jokrebel> cryptooo: Und mach Deine Experimente doch erstmal _ohne_ Verschlüsselung…
<cryptooo> hmm oki melde mich wenn es geklappt hat :-)
<jokrebel> kakashi1: Gefunden? Den Link zu den Bootoptionen gab ich Dir ja bereits.
<dreamon> Kann man von einer LTS 10.04 direkt auf 12.04 upgraden, oder muß man jeden step einzeln machen?
<k1l_> von lts zu lts geht
<dreamon> k1l_, Danke
<DreamThief> k1l_ & dreamon - und es hängt doch auch noch immer davon ab, wie verbastelt sources.list & co sind ^^
<dreamon> Ist die Kiste meiner Nachbarin. Die macht da nix. Aber die / ist randvoll wie ich gerade sehe. Erstmal Partitionen größen ändern. Hätte nicht gedacht daß sie ausschließlich Ubuntu benützt. Cool
<bekks> 14Erstmal Müll löschen.
<bekks> Und dann, wenn nötig, die Partitionen anpassen.
<jokrebel> hier hat das (fast) reibungslos geklappt. Und das 10.4 war noch nicht mal Erstinstallation. Kann gar nicht mehr sagen, wie lang ich dieses Ubuntu schon mitschleppe (mindestens seit 8.04)
<dreamon> Nunja, was da Müll ist und was nicht, keine Ahnung. Was könnte ich einfach so löschen?
<k1l_> alte kernel sind immer schonmal nen gute hinweis
<bekks> sudo apt-get clean
<k1l_> dann alte pakete. die karre updaten wo geht. dann backup machen, dann upgraden
<bekks> Und vor dem Update, nach dem Backup, alle PPA rauswerfen.
<bekks> Und die Pakete wieder auf Ubuntu-Standard bringen.
<dreamon> Da gibt es keine PPAs .. Alles noch so wie ich eingerichtet hatte. Hatte 42GB "/" eingerichtet. Jetzt ist 40 voll. Ich machma Backup.. ;)
<bekks> Dann schau nach wo der Platz verschwendet wird.
<dreamon> clean hat nichts gebracht. 
<dreamon> Komme im moment in keine Gui. Wo kann ich mir das in der Konsole anzeigen lassen, wo der größte Space verprasst wird?
<jokrebel> df
<bekks> In einem der Terminal auf ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<bekks> du -h --max-depth=1 /
<vlt> dreamon: `du -amx / | sort -n | less` 
<dreamon> AuAu.. Danke muß ich mir gleich aufschreiben ;)
<dreamon> Sollte man vermutlich als Root ausführen.
<bekks> sudo du -hx --max-depth=1 /
<dreamon> home hat alleine schon 31GB von 42GB. Weiß nicht wie groß Ubuntu selbst ist, aber da ist wohl jede menge Kram bei im /home
<bekks> 42-2-31 ...
<jokrebel> dreamon: Werden wohl jede Menge Bilder und Filmchen sein *vermut*
<dreamon> jokrebel, Genau so ist es. Bilderbücher. 12GB und dort 11GB Hammer.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dann frag nach, ob es dafür bereits ein Backup gibt, bevor Du das doppelt sicherst.
<jokrebel> *think* …und wenn es noch _keine_ Sicherung gibt, sind die Daten wohl eh nicht so wichtig.
<bekks> jokrebel++
<dreamon> Die hat glaub ich eine Verhältnis mit dem Fotoaparat.. Soviele Bilder hab ich noch nicht gesehen. ;) 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Soviel Selbstverantwortung sollte man "seinen" Schützlingen schon auch beibringen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wenn ich schon für jemanden nen Rechner update frage ich _gleich_ "ist was wichtiges drauf, oder ist (hoffentlich) alles wichtige bereits gesichert" - Wenn Du schon für die halbe Nachbarschaft den Support übernimmst ;-/
<dreamon> jokrebel, Naja sie kam an und sagte der PC startet nicht mehr. Das kein Platz mehr ist stellte sich erst später raus. Muß morgen mal Nachfragen. Hab nun etwas Platz gemacht. Kiste startet wieder. 
<bekks> Da ist doch noch Platz, 2GB. 
<dreamon> bekks, Das reichte nicht aus. Nicht mal gnome wollte starten.
<bekks> Die 5% root Reserve kennst Du?
<Minipluto> ich bin gerade hier und verstehe nicht ganz, was ich nun tun soll, wenn badblocks einen ganzen Haufen Fehler findet. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Minipluto: Festplatte austauschen.
<jokrebel> Minipluto: …und vorher vielleicht mit dd retten was noch zu retten ist.
<Minipluto> konnte schon alles bis auf eine zip-Datei von der home-Partition runter kopieren
<dreamon> Darf ich die Partitionensgrößen verändern, oder startet Ubuntu dann nicht mehr? (Swap ist ganz hinten, davor ist "/" und davor die D: (diese würde ich verkleinern und "/" vergrößern.
<Minipluto> also ich habs mir einfach gemacht und die home-partition per rsync -a runter kopiert und da hat er mir nur bei einer Datei einen Lesefehler gemeldet, ist das ausreichend oder muss ich die runter kopierten Daten auch noch mal alle checken?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was ist D: ? ne Windowspartition? NTFS?
<dreamon> jokrebel, ja, genau.. und die 69GB groß und zu 99% leer
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dringend erst unter Windows booten und von dort aus defragmentieren bevor Du sie mit GParted(?) verkleinerst.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ok, sollte ich vorher ein backup machen, oder klappt das ?
<dreamon> Minipluto, Das was du kopieren konntest (ohne Fehler) das sollte auf jedenfall OK sein.
<jokrebel> dreamon: _Das_ sollte sowieso (wie lange bist Du jetzt hier?) inzwischen klar sein, dass man ein Backup hat, bevor man am offenen Herzen rumoperiert!
<Minipluto> dreamon: ok
<dreamon> ok
<Minipluto> und ihr meint, in die Festplatte soll ich keine Zeit mehr investieren? 
<basti> ist es möglich, ein "backup" aller installierten pakte zu machen, um diese nach einer neuinstalltion wieder zu installieren? also einfach eine liste dieser
<jokrebel> basti: Ja da gabs was…
<sudosu> basti dpkg -l >packageliste
<jokrebel> basti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> basti: Allerdings beinhaltet das _kein_ Backup der Konfigurationen und Einstellungen der Programme.
<basti> dank euch
<jokrebel> basti: Gerne
<ammerland> nutzt hier jemand zattoo als anwendung?
<bekks> Warum?
<ammerland> wenn ich das starte, mukkiert der sich darüber, dass flash nicht installiert sei..
<ammerland> ist es aber
<ammerland> wie mache ich dem programm das jetzt nur klar..?! 
<ammerland> hab's jetzt über wine laufen..
<el> hallo... 
<Guest17297> jemand da?
<bekks> Tipp mal "/names"
<Guest17297> " /names"
<bekks> Ohne Leerzeichen und ohne "".
<Guest17297> ah ich sehe jede menge :D
<bekks> Also ist auch jemand da :)
<Guest17297> ich habe folgendes Problem ... ich habe lubuntu 12.10 
<Guest17297> und nach der insatllation von mumble
<Guest17297> habe ich auf einmal die treiber von puls audio in meinem skype... 
<Guest17297> und alles auf default und keine möglichkeit andere optionen zu wählen... 
<Guest17297> vorher hat skype funktioniertn
<Guest17297> jetzt nur auf einmal nicht... 
<bekks> !enter | Guest17297 
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<Guest17297> oh entschuldigt... ja wie gesagt ich habe auf lubuntu Alsa aber auf Skype wird mir Pulse angezeigt?
<bekks> PulseAudio nutzt ALSA als Backend.
<Guest17297> ok... wie kann das sein das auf einmal skype auf pulsaudio zugreift aber zuvor mit ALSA gearbeitet hat.... 
<Guest17297> konkret will ich wissen wie ich mein usb webcam und micro wieder zum laufen bekommen da es in den eintstellungen nicht auswählbar ist leider mumble funktionier einwandfrei nur skype eben nicht
<Guest17297> hallllooooooo
<dreamon> Guest17297, Hast du das hier schon durchgelesen -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest17297> nein... werde ich tun :)
<nevchen> re
<chipdalf> moin allerseits, hat hier jemand einen tip für mich bezüglich sound, hda-intel mit ACL861-chipsatz und kernel 3.2? ich habe seit 4 tagen alles versucht was ich in google dazu gefunden habe, kann dem laptop aber nicht den kleinsten ton entlocken, ausser wenn ich den deckel wütend zuklappe... *fg*
<dadrc> chipdalf, die Anleitung aus dem uu-Wiki schon getestet?
<chipdalf> dadrc: das hda-intel howto von ubuntu? 
<dadrc> ne... moment
<dadrc> chipdalf, das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chipdalf> jup, kenne ich leider schon...
<chipdalf> mein problem ist leider, dass ich für den acl861 keine optionen finde... 
<dadrc> chipdalf, was genau sagt denn `head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*`?
<chipdalf> chipdalf, was genau sagt denn `head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*`?
<chipdalf2> ==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 <==
<chipdalf2> Codec: Realtek ALC861
<chipdalf2> dadrc: 
<dadrc> Jo, gucke gerade
<dadrc> Aber die Karte von Pulse und Alsa erkannt?
<chipdalf2> bei alsamixer denke ich schon, nur kann ich dort keinen master verstellen, pcm, cd und beep schon...
<chipdalf2> und pulse läuft... 
<dadrc> chipdalf2, in alsamixer steht master auch nicht auf mute?
<chipdalf2> dadrc: nein... dort steht eine grosse fette doppel-null...
<chipdalf2> sonst wäre es ja ein m...
<dadrc> Jep
<chipdalf2> spannenderweise kann ich den aber auf mute stellen... 
<chipdalf2> ich versuche mal kurz was aus... 
<die-kraetze> ich wünsche noch einen schönen abend... ich brauch schlaf... und vielleicht hilft der auch dem ubuntu... 
<style__> nabend
<style__> hat sich hier jemand einen mailserver mit postfix-dovecot eingerichtet und könnte mir ein wenig helfen? kann mails empfangen - weiß aber nicht wie ich nun im thunderbird die smtp und imap daten eintragen soll
<dadrc> was fehlt dir denn?
<style__> dadrc - beziehst du dich auf mich? wenn ja, ich weiß es nicht
<dadrc> style__, ja. Was hast du denn gemacht?
<dadrc> Also, wahrscheinlich Thunderbird gestartet.
<dadrc> Und dann?
<style__> http://www.patrick-gotthard.de/6905/sicheren-mailserver-unter-ubuntu-installieren-in-weniger-als-5-minuten
<kubine> Title: Sicheren Mailserver unter Ubuntu installieren (in weniger als 5 Minuten) | Patrick Gotthard (at www.patrick-gotthard.de)
<style__> dieses tutorial hab ich ausgeführt
<style__> dann thunderbird gestartet
<style__> konten angelegt - user@domain.de passwort aber naja
<style__> die automatische suche von thunderbird findet nichts
<style__> und bei den manuellen daten funktioniert nichts
<dadrc> wenn du nichts gesondert eingestellt hast, müsste der Mailserver einfach über die Domain des Servers erreichbar sein. Am besten erstmal ohne SSL testen
<style__> also statt imap.domain.de domain.de?
<dadrc> Würd ich von ausgehen, ja
<dadrc> Selbes für den SMTP
<style__> hmm ok danke, läuft nicht ... 
<style__> ich hab davon keine ahnung die tutorials stellen alles relativ einfach dar ...
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-20
<dadrc> style__, dann würd ich vorschlagen, dass du morgen noch mal wiederkommst, um die Uhrzeit noch wen zu finden, der da 'ne gute Idee zu hat, wär wohl eher Glückssache.
<style__> ja da hast du recht :)
<kirsten> Hallo Leute, ich bin hier in Neuseeland und habe ein riesen Problem: meine Kamera, die ich an meinen Laptop anschließe, sagt, dass die Flash Karte nicht Formatiert ist. Da sind aber alle meine Urlaubsfotos der vergangenen 4 Wochen drauf. Kann man da was machen????
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: auf keinen fall selber rumfummeln, wenn du keine ahnung hast
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: karte raustun, hinlegen, und jemand holen der weiss was er tut
<kirsten> ist hier nicht so ganz einfach, weil ich mit dem Rucksack unterwegs bin :( 
<LetoThe2nd> tja
<kirsten> ich dachte mir, dass ich hier vielleicht n tipp bekommen könnte. Aber vermutlich ist es noch zu früh
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: im üblichen macht man zuallererst ein bitgenaues image der betreffenden karte und operiert dann nur auf dem image
<kirsten> oh, das hört sich kompliziert an
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: ich geb dir gern tips, aber es kann halt auch genug schiefgehen dabei.
<LetoThe2nd> und *ich* bin dann sicher nicht schuld dran wenn das endgültig weg ist.
<kirsten> naja, ich habe das gefühl, dass es schon ganz schön schief gegangen ist ;)
<kirsten> natürlich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> du hast auf deinem laptop genug platz für sagen wir mal 3-4x die karte?
<kirsten> ja
<LetoThe2nd> ok
<LetoThe2nd> dann leg dir mal nen ordner in deinem home an, in dem wir dann arbeiten werden und dann installierst du gddrescue
<LetoThe2nd> (ich hol mir mal sprit und bin dann gleich wieder da)
<kirsten> ok, ist installiert
<kirsten> und wie starte ich gddrescue
<kirsten> ?
<LetoThe2nd> ok bin wieder da
<LetoThe2nd> keeeeeine hektik.
<kirsten> ah, hallo
<LetoThe2nd> ich sagte doch ich hol mir sprit
<LetoThe2nd> dann mach dir ein terminal auf und geh in den angelegten "arbeitsordner"
<kirsten> bin ich
<LetoThe2nd> ok
<LetoThe2nd> so fürs protokoll, hintergrundinformationen zu dem was ich dir erzähle gibts z.b. hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Imaging_a_damaged_device.2C_filesystem_or_drive
<kubine> Title: DataRecovery - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<kirsten> ok
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: gut, weisst du welches device die sd-karte gerade ist?
<LetoThe2nd> also /dev/sdXXXX
<kirsten> ähm, nein
<LetoThe2nd> ok, dann installierst du noch pastebinit nach bitte
<kirsten> es passiert aber gerade etwas wunderbares: !!! der Ordner auf der Karte wurde erkannt, ich mach gerade eine Sicherungskopie, jippe!!! danach schmeisse ich die Flashkarte besser weg, gell?
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<LetoThe2nd> nand-speicher ist prinzipiell schlicht schrott, das liegt an der technik und dem vom kunden gewünschten preis
<kirsten> ok, einfach neu formatieren?
<LetoThe2nd> genau, und dann immer brav täglich runterkopieren.
<kirsten> ja, aus Schaden wird man klug...
<LetoThe2nd> "ungesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten", und bei nichts trifft das noch mehr zu als bei usbsticks oder spricherkearten
<kirsten> auf jeden Fall vielen, vielen Dank
<LetoThe2nd> kp, wenn jetzt das kopieren glücklicherweise doch klappt
<kirsten> ja, ist schon alles drüben!
<LetoThe2nd> na denn passts ja
<kirsten> ja, vielen, vielen Dankl noch mal
<kirsten> ich geh hier dann malö wieder raus!
<LetoThe2nd> hf
<PBeck> hi
<ammerland> moin! kennt hier jemand von euch ein gutes programm unter linux, das in der lage ist archive mittels PAR-Dateien wiederherstellen zu können
<ammerland> ?
<PBeck> ammerland: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/par2-dateien/#post-649154
<kubine> Title: par2-dateien › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ammerland> danke!
<ammerland> PBeck: Danke
<PBeck> ich mache gerne leute glücklich :)
<tuor> hi, ich habe ubuntu 12.10 installiert. ich möchte die sprache ändern. ich habe Deutsch hinzugefügt. nun bleibt es aber grau, nur english und english (united states) ist schwarz. was muss icvh machen damit ich mein ubuntu auf deutsch einstellen kann?
<tuor> neugestarted habe ich schon..
<Loetmichel> tuor: deutsch hochziehen auf den ersten listenplatz
<tuor> o man danke!
<tuor> da muss man auch erst draufkommen... :(
<tuor> super
<kuckuck> Guten Tach, mal ne frage zum thema Firewall und netzwerk
<kuckuck> hab so eben hamachi gestartet und wollte mit nem kollegen über mit hilfe von WINE C&C generals zocken, in den einstellungen wird mir die hamachi ip angezeigt und der kollege welcher unter windows ist, sieht mich im netzwerk, nur ich ihn nicht.    Das problem hatte ich in windows auch wenn meine Firewall eingeschaltet war
<kuckuck> der ping funktioniert auch tadellos in hamachi zum kollegen
<dadrc> Ubuntu hat erstmal keine Firewall aktiv, wenn du nicht explizit eine aktiviert hast
<dAnjou> kuckuck: hat dein kollege vielleicht ne firewall an?
<kuckuck> dAnjou,  also bisher lief das mit dem immer ohne probleme
<kuckuck> unter windows auch
<kuckuck> also mit "unter windows auch" meinte ich wenn ich unter windows bin gibt es nie probleme mit dem
<kuckuck> evtl liegt es an wine :(
<kuckuck> ich muss wine nicht noch irgendwelche parameter übergeben, damit er tun netzwerk interface benutzt oder sowas in der richtung?
<kuckuck> im game hat er ja schon die ip übernommen von hamachi
<kuckuck> Hallo, allso ich bin mit generals und hamachi unter ubuntu ein stück weiter gekommen, wenn ich ein direkt connect auf seine ip mache, bekomme ich ein connection time out, der kollege sieht kurz das ich drin bin, aber ich fliege dann wieder raus
<kuckuck> womit können diese timeouts zusammenhängen?
<nexex> Hallo, was ist besser 12.04 oder 12.10 im Hinblick auf Optimus Grafikkarten (bumblebee) ?
<kuckuck> habt ihr nen plan wie ich d3dx9 in wine isntalliere
<nexex> funktioniert steam unter 64 bit?
<swed1> Hallo, ich wolte vorhin die SteamBeta ausprobiere, da hat diese gemeldet, dass ich einen alten nvidia Treiber benutze und doch lieber die Version 304.22 oder höher installieren sollte, wo finde ich diese?
<nexex> swed1: welche linux version hast du?
<swed1> Ubuntu12.04
<swed1> und ne geforce gtx 285
<nexex> 64 oder 32 bit?
<swed1> 64
<nexex> ah danke
<swed1> kann ich einfach die von http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html benutzen? Wenn ja, welchen?
<kubine> Title: Unix Drivers Portal Page (at www.nvidia.com)
<nexex> http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-amd64-310.19-driver-de.html
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS 310.19Certified (at www.nvidia.de)
<nexex> ?
<swed1> keine ahnung, drum frag ich ja :)
<nexex> oder brauchst du unbedingt 304.22 ?
<nexex> =)
<swed1> nee, "oder höher" heist es
<nexex> gehst einfach auf http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<kubine> Title: Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers (at www.nvidia.com)
<nexex> product series: GeForce 200 Series
<dadrc> Lasst das mal lieber sein
<dadrc> Nvidia-Treiber von Hand installieren schreit nach Ärger
<nexex> und Product: GTX 285 (also deine Grafikkarte)
<kuckuck> hab gerade zwar nicht alles gelesen, aber steam kannst du via playonlinux installieren
<dadrc> kuckuck, hat nichts mit dem aktuellen Problem zu tun.
<swed1> also steam ist schon drauf
<dadrc> swed1, wenn du unbedingt neuere nvidias willst, nimm https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=precise
<kubine> Title: X Updates : “Ubuntu-X” team (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> das kriegt man wenigstens wieder aus dem system raus
<beaver74> swed1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia - Anschnitt "Installation aus PPA"
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nexex> funktioniert steam unter 12.10 ?
<koegs> die beta läuft einwandfrei
<swed1> dadrc: danke, das heist einfach das ppa hinzufügen und das nvidia-graphics-drivers Paket installieren?
<nexex> danke
<dadrc> swed1, PPA rein und updaten
<swed1> ok danke
<dadrc> Sollten dann automatisch installiert werden, wenn du schon welche drauf hast
<swed1> ich update gerade, keine ahnung welche ich drauf habe, ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt noch nie groß um grafiktreiber gekümmert
<nexex> koegs: weißt du vllt, ob dota 2 unter linux spielbar ist?
<swed1> ok er hat "ersatz für nvidia-current" geholt
<koegs> nexex: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/15502w/the_big_updated_list_of_which_steam_for_linux/
<kubine> Title: The big (updated!) list of which Steam for Linux games actually work, Open Beta edition! : linux_gaming (at www.reddit.com)
<nexex> koegs: danke
<Guest30604> hallo leute :) Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Programm das Bilder in Pixelgröße sowie KB skalieren kann. Hat jemand einen Tip von euch?
<dAnjou> !imagemagick > Guest30604 
<kubine> Guest30604: Informationen zu ImageMagick finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ImageMagick
<dAnjou> Guest30604: du wurdest übrigens umbenannt, weil der nick "el" geschützt is
<Guest30604> vielen dank für die information ... werde es gleich ausprobieren
<Guest30604> warum geschützt?
<dAnjou> Guest30604: im freenode kann man seinen nick schützen, sodass er nicht von anderen verwendet werden kann
<Guest30604> ok... 
<Guest30604> wie könnte ich einen neuen nick anlegen und diesen schützen?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest30604: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<kubine> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<Guest30604> jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage zu ImageMagick. Wo kann ich die KB größe eines bildes verkleinern welche mir die tatsächliche größe selber skalieren kann 
<LetoThe2nd> den satz hat niemand verstanden.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: ich schon
<Guest30604> entschuldigung :D
<Guest30604> ich meinte gibt es eine fuktion mit der ich die KB größe eines bildes selber skalieren kann ... 
<dAnjou> Guest30604: ich glaube, das ist vom prinzip her nicht so einfach, weil es aufs bild ankommt, wieviel KB das am ende hat
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: bestenfalls hast du *erraten* was, er/sie meinen *könnte*
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: nö, die ursprungsfrage war ziemlich klar
<LetoThe2nd> Guest30604: und nein, man kann bei IM nicht die ziel-datengrösse angeben.
<Guest30604> für windows gibt es solche lösungen.
<dAnjou> Guest30604: da du wahrscheinlich mit einem komprimierten format hantierst, kann man nicht von KB auf pixel schließen
<LetoThe2nd> Guest30604: ja und?
<Guest30604> gibt es sowas auch für linux... 
<dAnjou> Guest30604: das bezweifle ich stark
<LetoThe2nd> Guest30604: wenn du ne bestimmte windows lösung im kopf hast und die dir gefällt, nimm die.
<Guest30604> und dann über wine ... 
<Guest30604> hm... habe mit wine noch nie was gemacht und wüsste nicht wie ich es einrichten soll 
<dAnjou> Guest30604: brauchste nich
<dAnjou> wine installieren, deine exe ausführbar machen und mit rechtsklick drauf mit wine starten
<dAnjou> Guest30604: welches programm solln das können?
<sonotos> Guest30604: schau dir mal convert an, hab die option zwar auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, aber vielleicht bekommste damit ja was hin
<style__> hallo - ich hab mir postfox-dovecot eingerichtet - Das Mails empfangen funktioniert - Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich den Server in Thunderbird einbinden soll. Bitte um HIlfe.
<dAnjou> sonotos: danke fürs wiederholen meiner antwort ;)
<sonotos> hm ach stimmt, dass is ja imagemagick
<dAnjou> und so ne option gibts nich
<dAnjou> weil das prinzipiell nicht möglich is
<sonotos> dAnjou: mit ein bisschen rumgetrickse und rumgefummel könnte man sich da annähern, aber sinn machts nur bedingt
<sonotos> klingt nach seo 
<dAnjou> search engine optimization?
<sonotos> japp
<dAnjou> hä?
<dAnjou> warum sollte das was damit zu tun haben?
<sonotos> da gibts so depperte regeln von wegen maximale bildgröße etc
<koegs> eher nach foren
<dAnjou> ich geh bei koegs mit
 * LetoThe2nd empfiehlt convert in nem iterativen skript, gepaart mit ein paar gut geählten voreinstellungen.
<sonotos> jo wäre auch eine option
 * dAnjou empfiehlt http://www.webresizer.com/resizer/
<dAnjou> is kubine mal wieder bockig heut?
<dAnjou> naja
<Guest30604> @ dAnjou das programm welches die kb größe von bilder skalieren kann heisst IrfanView
<dAnjou> Guest30604: auch irfanview kann das nich: http://www.irfanview.com/faq.htm#Q3
<kubine> Title: IrfanView Frequently Asked Questions (at www.irfanview.com)
<Guest41401> hallo ... ist es möglich skype zu zwingen nur auf ALSA zu zugreifen ohne dabei pulseaudio zu deaktivieren oder zu löschen?
<nevchen> nabend
<gannicus> Hi, ich habe Probleme bei der Installation von Software, Chrome wurde nicht installiert und bei der Installation von Bumblebee kommt folgende Meldung http://pastebin.com/wr5TFNBe
<kubine> Title: user@pc:~$ sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia Paketlisten werden g - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jochen> Habe auf 2 Rechnern, einer Xubuntu, der Andere Lubuntu, das gleiche Problem dessen Ursache ich nicht kenne: Youtube bremst den Rechner extrem aus. Videos werden langsam geladen, die Bedienung des Rechners ist für etliche Sekunden nicht möglich. Ist das vielleicht ein bekanntes Problem? Es scheint sofwareseitige Ursachen zu haben da das Problem nicht von Beginn der Installation bestand.
<jochen> Ach ja, Beides sind 12.4 LTS
<bullgard4> jochen: Es sollte mich wundern, wenn sich dieser Fehler nicht in /var/log/syslog zeigt.
<jochen> ok, ich schau mal ob ich da was finde...tnx.
<jochen> nun geht mir der Strom aus....
<PBeck> hi
<kuckuck> Nabend
<kuckuck> ich bin der der die ständige freezes im desktop hatte und alles sich aufgehongen hat, ton hatte auch nen hänger etc.   .   Wollte nur fragen, wenn in der situation des FREEZES selbst diese magicKeys nicht gehen (alt+druck) ist es dann ein vollständiger panic?
<beaver74> kuckuck, Hallo. Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.. hattest du denn mal deinen Arbeitsspeicher überprüft, und nach und nach die Erweiterungskarten ausgebaut?
<beaver74> kuckuck, hört sich nach defekter Hardware an.
<beaver74> kuckuck, oder konntest ihr das damals schon ausschließen?
<jokrebel> kuckuck: Alt+Druck+K gefolgt von (bei weiter gehaltenen Alt+Druck) R E I S U B (im mindestens Sekundenabstand) lößt keinen Neustart aus?
<kuckuck> jokrebel,  kein neuststart.... hab es davor auch mal im laufenden system getestet damit ich ausschließen kann das ich ein fehler gemacht hätte....   Defekte hardwarE? mag sein.. lässt sich leider nicht überprüfen, aber die freezes kommen so 1x die woche manchmal 2x hintereinander oder so... Speicher ist okay und mehr kann ich am laptop nicht tauschen
<fjodor> hi, wenn meine externe usb-platte angeschlossen ist hört die auf sich zu drehen wenn man sie nicht benutzt. ist es möglich das auch so einzustellen, dass funktioniert wenn sie nicht angeschlossen ist? für die fälle in denen ich vergesse sie abzustellen aber abgeschlossen ist
<fjodor> mit hdparm macht man das doch oder?
<Minipluto> fjodor: ich würde es mal mit hdparm probieren. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn das Abschalten der Platte von ihrem eigenen Power-Management abhängt (könnte man nachprüfen mit hdparm -B /dev/sdx) (für x ddas richtige einsetzen). Aber es es kann sehr gut sein, dass der USB-Controller im HDD-Gehäuse das nicht unterstützt 
<fjodor> Minipluto: spindown heißt das richtig?
<Minipluto> fjodor: das was die macht, wohl schon, aber die Einstellung heißt APM-Level
<fjodor> Minipluto: APM_level= 128
<Minipluto> fjodor: dann kannst du mal versuchen, ob es was bringt, das auf 254 zu setzen
<fjodor> mmh hilft mir ja nicht weißter, laut "The highest degree of  power  management  is  attained with a setting of 1, and the highest I/O performance with a setting of 254.
<Minipluto> fjodor: highest power-management heißt "am aggressivsten Energie sparen"
<fjodor> oh :D
<fjodor> also genau andersrum...
<Minipluto> Loetmichel: muahaa :D
<Minipluto> fjodor: falls es funktioniert empfehle ich dann das Anlagen einer udev-Regel, weil die einstellung ist natürlich nicht permanent.
<fjodor> hab grad den verdacht, dass das abhängig ist in welchem zustand ich die abgehängt habe, spindown oder spinup...
<fjodor> Minipluto: thx, aggressivere hdparm -B funzt scheinbar, egal ob zuerst spindown -> abstecken oder spinup -> abstecken, nach t zeit geht se runter...
<Minipluto> fjodor: also bei 254 sollte sie eigentlich durch laufen aber in der manpage steht ja auch, dass manche Platten das nicht unterstützen. Oder es ist eine Sache vom USB-Brückenchip (fände ich dann aber seltsam)
<LeDarks> Haööp
<LeDarks> Hallo*
<LeDarks> Hab ein Problem kann mir jemand helfen?
<LeDarks> Also mein Problem ist, das wenn ich Ubuntu installieren will das mir 0 Festplatten angezeigt werden auf denen ich sie installieren kann obwohl ich 2. Hab auf denen mehr als 4 GB Freier Speicherplatz ist.
<el> hallo
<Guest88493> ich habe ein Problem mit Skype. In der Konfiguration von Pulsaudio wird mein USB Microfon angezeigt als Eingabe Gerät aber desto trotz kann mich keiner hören. :(
<Guest88493> Jemand da???
<Guest88493> HALLO!!!
<Guest88493> ist das hier der Support-Channel???
<dAnjou> !geduld > Guest88493 
<kubine> Guest88493: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Guest88493> jaja morgen solls laut wetterbericht meteoriten hageln ^^ 
<sysdef> Guest88493: ggf. ist der offtopic channel am wetter interessiert
<sysdef> !offtopic>Guest88493 
<sysdef> ...
<sysdef> !offtopic > Guest88493 
<kubine> Guest88493: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<sysdef> *sigh*
<Guest88493> kenn man im /etc/pulse/client.conf auch eine feste eingabe für Eingabemedien eintragen?
<xreal> Kennt jemand diese Variante von udptunnel oder ist die Frage hier offtopic? http://code.google.com/p/udptunnel/
<kubine> Title: udptunnel - Tunnel TCP data through UDP messages. - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<Rudi2> nabend zusammen
<Rudi2> kleine frage: wollte mir gerade unter meinem 64-bit-precise das neue steam repo hinzufügen, jetzt bieten die steam aber ja in 32-bit only an.
<Rudi2> apt-get update wirft mir daher eine "Erwarteter Eintrag "steam/binary-amd64/Packages" wurde [...] nicht gefunden". jemand ne idee wie man das umgehen kann?
<Guschtel> Rudi2: ignorieren, ist aber eher nicht zu empfehlen
<Rudi2> guschtel: löst er denn die abhängigkeiten richtig (multiarch) auf? wenn ich das .deb manuell runterlade, installiere und die abhängigkeiten mit apt-get -f install auflöse, installiert er die i386-pakete
<Guschtel> Rudi2: das weiss ich leider nicht, sorry
<Rudi2> gutschel: ok, trotzdem danke. ich mach dann mal feierabend für heute, gn8 zusammen
<soahccc> Hallo zusammen. Ich hab was gaaaaanz intelligentes gemacht ;-) Ich habe mein Passwort geändert welches nun ein Umlaut enthält. Nun ist der Loginscreen zwar auf Deutsch aber es scheint ein amerikanisches Tastaturlayout aktiv zu sein. Hab ich mich nun erfolgreich ausgesperrt? :) Das ganze auf 11.10
<Fuchs> soahccc: nicht wirklich, entweder das Login geht inkl. Umlauf auf einem VT (CTRL+ALT+F1), 
<soahccc> Fuchs: Auch dort gibt mir das ö ein ;
<Fuchs> oder Du startest im single user mode (sollte als "Recovery" oder so in Grub zur Auswahl stehen, siehe ubuntuusers Wiki) und aenderst das Passwort
<Fuchs> soahccc: wenn Du das Layout nicht aendern kannst: single user mode booten, da hast Du direkt ein root login, da kannst Du via   passwd deinnutzername   ein neues Passwort setzen
<soahccc> Hmm I hope this will work in Parallels :> Holding shift on boot doesn't seem to work
<soahccc> I found a post with a possible solution. I'll try that one. Nevertheless thanks Fuchs!
<Fuchs> You're welcome, aber Deutsch geht hier immer noch besser :p 
<soahccc> Fuchs: Ups :) Bin fast nur in englischen Channeln, da komme ich schonmal was durcheinander :)
<Fuchs> kein Problem :) 
<Fuchs> und Shift sollte eigentlich gehen, je nach GRUB version koennte es noch Esc sein 
<soahccc> Der hier hat jedenfalls das selbe Problem: http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=110978
<Fuchs> das ist eine scheussliche Loesung, 
<Fuchs> wenn Du wirklich ein Livesystem bootest, dann bitte nicht die shadow editieren, 
<Fuchs> da noch lieber ein chroot in das alte System und dann da mit passwd neu setzen :) 
<Fuchs> wenn Du die shadow anpasst, dann mach bitte vorher ein backup  (bedenke, das ist eine kritische Systemdatei) 
<soahccc> jop das hatte ich vor :) Das kenn ich noch zu genüge von den Rescuesystemen
<Fuchs> soahccc: Du hast nicht zufaellig einen anderen User eingerichtet, der in der Gruppe ist fuer sudo? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: koenntest Du auch mit dem machen
<soahccc> Leider gibt es nur den einen und ich Dussel hab SSH nicht drauf
<Fuchs> mh, okay. Also schlussendlich ist was Du brauchst root auf dem System, wie (chroot oder single user boot) ist an sich egal, von da an dann einfach   passwd deinnutzername 
<Fuchs> theoretisch koenntest Du von einem Livesystem aus auch einfach das Keyboard Layout umkonfigurieren
<soahccc> Ich frage mich wieso das überhaupt so ist. Richtig lokalisiert ist es ja schließlich.
<Fuchs> schwer zu sagen von hier aus. So oder so aber ein loesbares Problem 
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-21
<soahccc> Hmmm er scheint die virtuelle Platte nicht zu finden :/
<Diamond85> guten morgen zusammen.
<Diamond85> habe da mal eine frage ich habe auf meinem ubuntu 12.10 ein EggDrop Irc Bot laufen wollte das er in einen channel einen satz postet der das € zeichen enthält nur kommt da alles ausser dem € zeichen woran kann das liegen?
<Diamond85> bzw. das zeicvhen wird nicht richtig dargestellt sondern irgend ein anderes komisches ding
<grossing> Probleme mit dem Zeichensatz
<Diamond85> wie kann ich das Problem beheben?
<kuckuck> Moin
<kuckuck> verbraucht firefox bei euch auch 600mb speicher xD
<kuckuck> 20%-80% cpu beim i5 hammerhard :P
<kuckuck> *t
<kuckuck> auf facebook :D
<LetoThe2nd> das liegt tendenziell aber an irgendwelchem flash-krempel der da drin ist.
<pce> kuckuck: das kommt drauf an wieviele freude du hast ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> plus, die cpu-anzeige bezieht sich ja auf die laufzeit auf einem kern ;)
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon - ja mei, ram ist zum benutzen da. was solls.
<kuckuck> ja keine ahnung woran es liegt, chrome verbraucht  nen drittel ressourcen auf gleicher seite
<fjodor> hey stevieh funktioniert bei dir der mute-button auch nur als einwegstraße?
<fjodor> einbahnstraße?
<fjodor> am x230
<fjodor> ich hab noch so einige probleme mit dem thinkpad, hatte eigentlich auf bessere unterstützung gehofft :(
<stevieh> fjodor: lautsprecher mute geht
<fjodor> ja lautsprecher mute geht, aber wenn ich den nochmal drücke, geht die lampe wieder aus aber sound bleibt trotzdem gemutet. wenn ich mute per software ausmache bleibt die lampe an, sound geht aber wieder...
<stevieh> ne, das ist bei mir mit 12.04 ok.
<fjodor> mmh hab 12.10 :( dachte monate nach dem release müsste son blödsinn gelöst sein :(
<stevieh> fjodor: dafür geht bei 12.04 der Sound am Dock nicht.
<stevieh> aber ja nun. Der Rest geht gut.
<fjodor> :D
<fjodor> mmh und mein touchpad ist ziemlich zitterig. da muss synaptics falsch eingestellt sein
<fjodor> grad wenn ich loslasse springt er oft noch...
<stevieh> das nehm ich eh nicht, bin Klitoris fan
<fjodor> schade dachte eigentlich die nerds würden sich darum kümmern dass thinkpads besser unterstützt werden. so ist das ja eher durchschnittlich. in dem maß wird heutzutage jeder laptop unterstütz
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: bitte... :/
<fjodor> t
<kuckuck> schade das es für chrome nicht alle pugins gibt... dann bleib ich doch lieber bei firefox
<dreamon_> Habe mit dd und dd_rescue eine Festplatte 1:1 kopiert. Leider zeigt er keine Partitionstabelle auf der Destination an. Gibt es ein anderes Tool wo man einzeln die Partitionen kopieren kann? gparted wenn ich kopieren einfügen mache, dann verändert er leider die Größen.
<silvio_> hallo Ich bin im besitz einer Hybriden TV-Karte von Medion, aber ohne einem Medion Rechner :) Es ist eine mit saa7134 Chip. Mein Problem ist das ich keinerlei sender Finde, weder in tvtime, noch irgendeinem Anderen Programm. Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 x64 in MeTV finde ich aber die DVB-T sender unserer Region, aber Analog ist nicht möglich. Jemand ne Idee wo das Problem liegen könnte? Google und co schon abgeforstet!
<dadrc> Analogfernsehen ist abgeschaltet.
<LetoThe2nd> seit mai oder so.
<silvio_> ich häng aber an meinem Analogen Kabelanschluss
<LetoThe2nd> bad karma ;)
<koegs> naja, in meinem Haus wird auch noch Analog-Kabel von Unitymedia eingespeisst
<dadrc> Jo, bei Kabel kanns das noch geben
<silvio_> hier isses Primacom
<LetoThe2nd> jo, aber halt nicht mehr over the air :/
<dadrc> Genau.
<dadrc> Das ist eine Karte, die DVB-T und Analogkabel kann?
<dadrc> Kommt mir komisch vor.
<silvio_> ja kann sie
<silvio_> jemand ne idee warum die Karte in MeTv zwar DVB-T sender findet aber keinerlei Analoge?
<dadrc> Hab MeTV noch nie mit Kabel benutzt, gibt's da irgendwelche Regionseinstellungen oder so?
<silvio_> Auch mitt Zapping oder TvTime Probiert, im TVtime findet er garnichts, hab auch mal den Scanner per Terminal laufen lassen, da hat er alle 27 gefunden aber im Programm selber ist dann keiner da
<silvio_> im wiki fand ich raus es ist karte mit der ID 134 aber auch hier keine Sender
<LetoThe2nd> 1away > Piffer_offline 
<LetoThe2nd> !away > Piffer_offline 
<kubine> Piffer_offline: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Proxymalz> Ist es möglich die CPU-Auslastung und den momentanen Speicherverbrauchs eines Benutzers auf einer Webseite anzeigen zu lassen (statistisch) ?
<silvio_> verbrauch auf dem Server oder dem client?
<Proxymalz> Eigentlich möchte ich div. Benutzer Resourcen zur Verfügung stellen ala Cloud Computing und möchte das loggen und per Webseite abrufen also quasi eine visuelle Auslastungsanzeige.
<dadrc> Proxymalz, wenn die Prozesse alle mit dem gleichen Nutzer laufen, klar
<silvio_> das sollte gehen, zumindest für die zur verfügung gestellten ressourcen
<Guest54886> Hallo. Ich habe folgendes Problem. Skype funktioniert nicht sachgemäß. Pulsaudio zeigt mir meine USB Webcam Microfon zwar an als Eingabe-Medium. 
<Guest54886> aber destotrotz schaltet Skype mein Mirco nicht ein .
<Guest54886> wiederum bei Mumbel habe ich keinerlei Probleme. 
<dreamon_> Guest54886, Hast du schon mal geschaut ob der Eingang überhaupt aktiv ist. In den Soundeinstellungen 
<Guest54886> sprich in den audioeinstellungen von pulse audio sehe ich das es aktiv ist... 
<dreamon_> Was für ein Ubuntu und Gui hast du?
<Guest54886> dort ist auch ein button das wie ein  Vorhängschloss aussieht mit der bezeichnung "Kanäle zusammen Anpassen"  das aber nicht anwählbar ist und grau erscheint
<Guest54886> lubuntu 12.10
<dreamon_> Was ist bei Audio im Reiter Eingang los?
<Guest54886> wie kann ich auch einen screenshot zeigen?
<dreamon_> Hast du Notebook? Ich kann hier Verbindungsglied wählen. Intern Micro / Extern Micro
<dreamon_> Klar.
<Guest54886> nein das ist ein desktop pc
<Guest54886> das micro ist mitinbegriffen webcam und über usb angeschlossen 
<Guest54886> wie kann ich euch nen screenshot zeigen?
<dreamon_> Du machst screenshot  und lädst ihn irgendwo hoch.
<dreamon_> Vielleicht dort -> http://imageshack.us/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<Guest54886> welche seite empfehlt ihr mir?
<Guest54886> supa danke lade gleich hoch :)
<Guest54886> so ich habe das foto jetzt hochgeladen 
<Guest54886> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/bildschirmfoto211220121.png/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<Guest54886> tja jetzt seit ihr verwirrt wa :)
<dreamon> Ja. Was ist das. KDE? LXDE?
<Guest54886> lubuntu 12.10
<Guest54886> ich nehme an LXDE
<dreamon> In der Zeile wo Port steht . was kannst du da wählen Line in und?
<Guest54886> Microfon vorne und hinten
<Minipluto> gibt es bei Nautilus die Möglichkeit, versteckte dateien mit einem bestimmten Muster anzuzeigen? Also sowas wie ein umgedrehtes .hidden
<Guest54886> könnte es sein das Mumble das micro für nur für sich beansprucht?
<dreamon> Kannst mal nen Screenshot von Aufnahme machen.
<dreamon> Ich kenne diese Darstellung nicht. Aber da es LXDE ist kann ich da auch nicht allzuviel sagen
<Guest54886> da ist der reiter ohne inhalt bei mir... "Keine Applikation nimmt zur Zeit Ton Auf" steht in grauer schrifft
<dreamon> Nunja.. bei GnomeClassic seh ich sogar wie das Micro was empfängt und steuert entsprechend aus. Aber demnach ist das Gerät bereits belegt bzw. in Verwendung
<dreamon> Was ist Mumble?
<Guest54886> auch wenn ich in dem Reiter auf "all streams" klicke oder virtual streams kommt da auch nicx
<Guest54886> mumble ist sowas wie skype... 
<dreamon> Auch mit mumble geht das Mikro nicht?
<Guest54886> doch da wiederum schon... 
<dreamon> nur bei Skype nicht?
<Guest54886> ganz genau... wenn skype an ist habe ich nen echo effekt bei mumble und wenn skype aus ist dann funktioniert alles bestens
<Guest54886> ich habe auch probiert pulseaudio zu deaktivieren und alles über ALSA laufen zu lassen mit dem selben ergebins.. 
<dreamon> Welche Version von Skype hast du?
<Guest54886> welcher befehl ist das im terminal um mir die version von skype anzuzeigen?
<dreamon> im Menu von Skype schauen.
<Guest54886> ich habe version 4.1.0.20
<dreamon> Hab ich auch .. ist die Aktuellste
<dreamon> Dann würde ich ein anderes Mikro versuchen wies damit ist
<Guest54886> ich habe nur das :D 
<Guest54886> obwohl... 
<silvio_> Skype Aktiviert das Webcam Micro gerne nur bei video anrufen
<silvio_> aber mal zu meinem Problem, Hybride TV-Karte dazu bringen Amaloges Kabelfernsehen zu Empfangen. wie geht das? hatte das Prblem vor jahren mal mit ner Hauppauge aber hab vergessen wie das ging
<Guest54886> ok ich habe ein microfon vorne angeschlossen und es hat auch nix gebracht... 
<Guest54886> sehe es in der lautstärkeregelung bei geräuschen bewegen aber in skype beim testanruf höre ich es auch nicht :(
<silvio_> also bei testcall passiert bei mir weder im linux noch im windows was :( also muss es nicht mal an deinem Skype liegen
<Guest54886> komischerweise funktioniert aber mumble ^^ das verstehe ich nicht... 
<dreamon> silvio_, Ich bekomme eine freundliche Damenstimme die mir einen Testanruf erlaubt mit einer kleinen Ansage wo ich hören kann, was ich gesprochen habe
<Guest54886> ich denke mir manchmal Linux ist ja schon so lange auf dem markt und viele müssen sich immer noch mit kleinkrams sich ärgern -.-
<dreamon> Guest54886, Ich denke manchmal. Windows wird mit soviel Geld programmiert und funktioniert nicht richtig. ;)
<Guest54886> naja mit win7 hatte ich noch nie probleme... muss ich gestehen... ist zwar langsamer wie linux aber da kann funktionier alles ... 
<Guest54886> ohne terminal ... 
<dreamon> Hihi.. Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab mindesten 10Jahre Windows benützt und ungefähr 100mal neuinstalliert. Seit ubuntu hab ich 3Neu Rechner gehabt. und konnte umziehen ohne neu zuinstallieren.
<Guest54886> bei mir genau anders rum... -.- 
<Guest54886> die platte mit ubuntu ist die die am häufigsten geplättet wird... 
<Guest54886> bin von ubuntu weg weil ich unity nicht mag und der nachträglich programierte classic desktop fehlerhaft ist und nicht mehr die funktionen aufweisst wie bie 11.04
<Guest54886> jetzt lubuntu mit xface und hier geht mal alles den bach runter... -.-
<dreamon> Guest54886, Ja, da hast du Recht. Seit Unity bewege ich mich auch auf einem Schlingerkurs. Weiß nicht wo ich hinsoll. Unity komm ich nicht mir klar. Daher auch bei mir der ClassicMode. Damit komm ich zurecht.
<Guest54886> was fragwürdig ist das alle eine die mehrheit eine ablehnende haltung zu unity haben desto trotzt wird der Kurs beibehalten was gegen die philisophie des ganzen ist ^^ 
<dreamon> Nein, das sind die Alten Leute(da zähl ich mich dazu) die jüngeren kommen gut damit klar. (bekannte von mir z.B.)
<Seymour> Off topic, aber kennt jemand nen Channel wo man jetzt gerade englische natives mit guten formalen Sprachkenntnissen trifft?
<Seymour> Muss da eine formelle Einladung fertig machen und hätte da ein paar spezielle Fragen
<dadrc> Seymour, wenn du weißt, dass es OT ist, frag doch im OT. Ansonsten, ##english
<Seymour> dadrc, wo ist das OT?
<Guest54886> cya
<dadrc> Seymour, #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<chipdalf> moin moin...
<Seymour> dadrc, Sachen gibt's 8-)
<kuckuck> tach will gerade bissi mehr über die fehlermeldung's log dateien lernen, dabei fällt mir auf das ich kern.log und syslog das selbe drinne steht
<kuckuck> wie kommt das?
<kuckuck> ist doch nicht ein und das selbe?
<ppq> nein, es gibt aber weite überschneidungen
<ppq> selbiges gilt für dmesg und messages
<kuckuck> na gut, und fehlermeldungen stehen wohl alle in apport.log?
<ppq> nur die von crashes, die apport mitbekommen hat
<kuckuck> ppq,  gibt es sonst eine andere file die crashes loggt? 
<ppq> kuckuck: ~/.xsession-errors in deinem home-verzeichnis. da landet fehlermeldungen von grafischen programmen, die du als user ausführst. wenn du ein grafisches programm mit root-rechten (via gksudo oder kdesudo) ausführst, landen die fehlermeldungen in /root/.xsession-errors
<chipdalf> kuckuck: das log der anwendung oder des dienstes... meist kündigt sich ja ein crash mit fehlern an...
<chipdalf> kann mir mal einer sagen, was zum ausführen/ansehen der google-doodles nötig ist? mit firefox scheint mir da was zu fehlen...
<kuckuck> alles klar :) versuche gerade die wichtigen logdateien rauszusuchen und die mir auf den desktop mit conky anzuzeigen, wichtig erscheint mir auth.log , mysql.log, syslog
<ppq> chipdalf: hast du den neusten firefox (version 17)? oder eine erweiterung, die js oder was anderes blockt, zb. adblock, noscript oder sowas?
<ppq> wenn ja, füg eine ausnahme für die entsprechende seite hinzu
<chipdalf> ppq: nö javascript ist aktiviert... nur java nicht... 
<kuckuck> habt ihr noch sinnvolle logs für conky?
<ppq> chipdalf: java sollte nicht nötig sein
<chipdalf> ppq: das dachte ich mir eben auch... 
<ppq> chipdalf: kein adblock oder sowas?
<phillip> gehe doch mal zu hilfe und zu mit deaktivirten addon neustarten
<chipdalf> ppq: nö, nicht das ich wüsste... 
<uKev> hi, ich hab nen samba server und smbpasswd -a username benutzt um einen user hinzuzufügen, aber der zugriff geht noch nicht, was muss ich noch tun?
<chipdalf> uKev: benutzer und gruppenrechte sind richtig gesetzt? 
<uKev> ja, username=groupname und username=smbusername
<uKev> smb.conf ist standard, also mit [homes] freigabe
<uKev> und /home/username gehört username:groupname
<chipdalf> uKev: und samba läuft? 
<uKev> ja, der username, der vor ein paar monaten angelegt wurde, geht wunderbar
<chipdalf> uKev: seit der letzten änderung an der conf neu gestartet? 
<uKev> jetzt hab ich noch einen angelegt, aber der geht nicht
<uKev> die conf hab ich seit monaten nicht mehr geändert
<uKev> und versuchsweise hab ich smbd nach smbpasswd -a auch mal neugestartet - keine änderung
<chipdalf> uKev: hast du für samba eine eigene gruppe angelegt? 
<chipdalf> uKev: wie hast du die sicherheit eingestellt? security=user?
<chipdalf> uKev: falls du security=user hast, dann reicht smbpasswd -a nicht aus... dann musst du auch mit adduser den user auf dem system anlegen...
<chipdalf> uKev: und falls du nicht mehr mit mir sprichst: hier eine kleine anleitung... *fg*
<chipdalf> http://chipdalf.gotdns.org/downloads/Linux-stuff/samba-howto
<kuckuck> kann mir mal einer sagen was die firewall hier macht? diese zeile steht millionen mal in der log datei http://nopaste.me/paste/137971718050d46e10c9cd6
<kubine> Title: [UFW BLOCK] IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC= - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kuckuck> mac ist verändert :)
<cryptooo> hi, im / verzeichnis werden doch nur programm dateien abgelegt und das system liegt dort richtig? den ich über lege wie ich meine 640gb platte partitionieren soll, 8gb swap, root 50gb und rest home? um die 50gb voll zubekommen müsste ich den ganzen ubuntu appstore installieren...
<chipdalf> kuckuck: das ist eine multicast-addresse... und deine firewall scheint die anfragen auf den range zu filtern und zu blocken...
<chipdalf> cryptooo: ich denke es würden sogar 10 gb reichen... aber bei der plattengrösse würde ich die so partitionieren wie du geschrieben hast... 
<kuckuck> chipdalf,  ne firewall ist doch garnicht aktiv standard mäßig
<chipdalf> cryptooo: und / ist die wurzel... dort hängt alles... 
<chipdalf> kuckuck: keine ahnung... ist aber ein iptables-log... und iptables ist der paketfilter für unixoide OS... daher gehe ich schwer von einer firewall aus... 
<cryptooo> okay danke :-)
<uKev> chipdalf: sorry, hatte gerade nen anruf
<uKev> chipdalf: also der user existiert auch im system
<chipdalf> uKev: okay... dann brauchste den nicht noch mal anzulegen... *fg3
<uKev> höh?
<chipdalf> uKev: mit adduser  hättest du den noch mal angelegt... *g*
<uKev> ja klar
<uKev> und security = user ist auskommentiert
<uKev> valid users = %S
<uKev> standard config eben..
<chipdalf> hm... würde eigentlich heissen, dass jeder systemuser zugriff bekommt, richtig? 
<uKev> ne, nur die mit smbpasswd auch ein samba passwort gesetzt haben
<chipdalf> uKev: was ist den im logfile zu finden, wenn du dich mit dem user der nicht klappt anmeldest?
<Roooby> moun zusammen.   hab frag openfire installiert, kann mich zwar ins web admin einlogen, aber nicht per xmpp,  was könnte das sein? 
<Roooby> krig immer eine Authentifizierungsfehler: Nicht befugt     meldung
<chipdalf> Roooby: na dann wirst du wohl nicht befugt sein... *fg*
<Roooby> chipdalf: aaaaaah, jetz ist alles glar :D 
<chipdalf> Roooby: bitte, gern geschehen... *fg*
<dadrc> Roooby, Logfiles angucken
<chipdalf> uKev: schon weiter gekommen? 
<Roooby> dadrc: unter den files in /var/log/openfire  find ich gar nix
<dadrc> Was heißt garnichts? Keine Logs da oder nichts drin?
<Roooby> dadrc: logfiles sind da,,  aber keine neuen einträge
<chipdalf> Roooby: könnte das auch im auth.log gelistet sein? 
<Roooby> da ist auch nix drin :S
<Roooby> verbindung scheint er aber zu haben, da am anfang die übliche  "ssl ungültig, trozdem akzeptioeren"  meldug kommt
<dadrc> Ohje, Openfire is ja Java.
<chipdalf> dadrc: habe ich auch nach gelesen... ist auch schlimm... *fg*
<uKev> chipdalf: ne, leider noch nicht. Werde ich wohl mal heute abend schauen müssen, hab jetzt keine zeit mehr
<uKev> aber prinzipiell sollte das smbpasswd ja reichen
<chipdalf> uKev: richtige gruppe und richtige rechte... dann eigentlich ja... 
<chipdalf> uKev: schau dir dann mal noch das howto an... vielleicht hilft es ja... wünsche dir noch einen schönen tag... 
<uKev> ach
<uKev> kann es sein, dass der user in die gruppe sambashare muss?
<dadrc> Roooby, in #openfire hängen ein paar Leute rum, die eventuell mehr Ahnung als wir haben
<dadrc> Also, geh ich mal von aus
<Roooby> dadrc: :)   thx,  werds dan mal da versuchen :)
<Roooby> oder wieder auf ejabberd umsteigen ;);
<uKev> chipdalf: ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass der erste user (der ja geht) in der gruppe sambashare drin ist
<chipdalf> uKev: schau mal /etc/group nach... der benutzer der funtzt und der der nicht funtzt... ob die überall den gleichen gruppen angehören... 
<uKev> die frage ist, wo die gruppe gesetzt wird
<uKev> ja, genau da hab ich ja gerade geschaut..
<chipdalf> uKev: mit adduser
<uKev> ja, ich, das meine ich nicht
<uKev> ich meine wo steht, dass die gruppe notwendig ist
<uKev> also config "freigabe nur möglich für user in der gruppe xyz"
<uKev> in smb.conf steht das nicht
<uKev> ah, chipdalf sambashare ist für was anderes: http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/samba_server.html#Persoenliche-Freigaben
<kubine> Title: Samba Server › Wiki › (at staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uKev> das kann es also nicht sein
<chipdalf> uKev: darfst du die conf mal pasten? 
<uKev> die conf is einfach die standard conf von ubuntu
<uKev> ich hab da nichts geändert 
<uKev> http://beta.pastee.com/krm47
<kubine> Title: Pastee (at beta.pastee.com)
<chipdalf> uKev: grep mal die group nach dem user der funtzt...
<uKev> chipdalf: das hab ich ja gemacht, so kam ich auf diese sambashare gruppe
<uKev> der ist noch in: adm, cdrom, sudo, dip, plugdev, lpadmin, sambashare
<chipdalf> uKev: hm... ich würde trotzdem mal den user der nicht geht zu der gruppe sambashare hinzu fügen... ich denke dann tut das...
<uKev> ich hab noch nen anderen server, da sind die samba user auch nicht in der sambashare gruppe
<uKev> und die gehen trotzdem
<chipdalf> und die samba.conf ist ja extrem übersichtlich... *fg*
<uKev> sambashare brauch man ja nur, wenn man in /var/lib/samba/usershare ohne rootrechte eine freigabe erstellen will - also eigentlich eher eine desktop funktion
<uKev> das ist nur der [homes] teil
<chipdalf> uKev: testparm gibt auch keine fehler aus? 
<uKev> ne alles gut
<chipdalf> uKev: anmelden kannst du dich nicht am samba-server? oder kannst du dich anmelden und kriegst keinen share zu sehen? 
<uKev> die anmeldung schlägt schon fehl
<uKev> hab direkt servername/sharename angegeben
<uKev> wie immer halt..
<uKev> naja, wie gesagt, heut abend schau ich mri die logs nochmal näher an
<uKev> vielen dank schonmal
<chipdalf> bitte, bitte... schönen tag noch... 
<Giulio00> Wieso ist Ubuntuuser off???
<Giulio00> Bitte um hilfe
<AtrumCorvus> vielleicht weil grad am server gearbeitet wird
<stevieh> und ausserdem ist Weltuntergang. Da ist sowas noomaal.
<AtrumCorvus> richtig
<AtrumCorvus> hätte doch sagen können was er will 
<burghard> moin moin, wollte nur einmal kurz reinschauen, und tschüs
<AtrumCorvus> hä
<MrTurkelton> Abend Leute, bräuchtet drigend Hilfe bei einem komischen Macbook Ubuntu Problem
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<MrTurkelton> Versuche Ubuntu 12.10 vergeblich auf einen Macbook Pro MID 2010 mit Nvidia 630 Grafikakrte zu installieren
<AtrumCorvus> undwo hängt es
<MrTurkelton> sobald ich ich aber die Nvidia Currents installiere startet das Macbook den GDM in vermutlich 800*600 auflösung und sobald ich einlogge bekome ich nur mein hintergrundbild. Xorg.conf sioeht unaufällig aus
<AtrumCorvus> ich hoffe du postest die xorg ausbage bei pastebin.com
<MrTurkelton> kann ich schlecht da das notebook sobaldf ich den current installiert habe wie gesagt ekien oberfläche mehr hat :)
<dadrc> MrTurkelton, mal bitte die Xorg.conf und die ~/.xsession-errors einer laufenden Session (also einloggen, auf TTY wechseln, da mit pastebinit hochladen) als Pastebin
<dadrc> !pastebinit > MrTurkelton 
<kubine> MrTurkelton: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<dadrc> Mit Ctrl Alt F2 kommst du auf ein TTY, mit Ctrl Alt F7 wieder zurück zu X
<MrTurkelton> gut dann insstalliere ich nochmal kurz die nvida currents (hab gerade Ubuntu nochmal neu installiert)
<AtrumCorvus> warum
<MrTurkelton> mhh weil mein Macbook nicht funktioniert hat und ich tausend sachen probiert habe und um euch nicht mit 10 nebenbaustellen zu nerven hab ich es frisch aufgesetzt um möghliche stolpersteine aus dem weg zu bringen
<AtrumCorvus> du weißt schon das man mit hilfe der konsole das wieder rückgängig machen kann
<MrTurkelton> ja weiß ich
<AtrumCorvus> was haste den zum bleistift probiert
<MrTurkelton> denoch lieber frisches system
<dadrc> AtrumCorvus, nu lass den armen Kerl doch erstmal die Logs produzieren
<dadrc> Ohne können wir nur raten, was da schiefläuft
<MrTurkelton> neue nvidia-xconfig mehre internscripüte etc
<AtrumCorvus> dadrc, ok
<MrTurkelton> leute deswegen installiere ich doch gerade wartet doch einfach kurz
<dadrc> MrTurkelton, ajo, das meint ich ja
<AtrumCorvus> *wärenddessen*
 * AtrumCorvus geht mal eine rauchen, solange
<MrTurkelton> xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1454993
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MrTurkelton> wo finde ich den die xorg erros
<dadrc> MrTurkelton, ~/.xsession-errors
<MrTurkelton> jetzt nur noch rausfinden wo das tolle macebook die sonder taste hat geb mir ne sekunde
<MrTurkelton> erros http://paste.ubuntu.com/1454999
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MrTurkelton> die error log sieht gar nicht gut aus
<dadrc> Ne, Compiz kriegt kein opengl geladen.
<AtrumCorvus> absolut nicht, aber der treiber für deine karte ist auch falsch
<dadrc> MrTurkelton, einmal bitte `dmesg | pastebinit`
<MrTurkelton> mom
<dadrc> AtrumCorvus, wieso falsch? nvidia für 'ne Geforce 630 klingt doch ok.
<AtrumCorvus> aber nciht der 304er
<dadrc> Wird explizit unterstützt
<MrTurkelton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455005 dmseg
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MrTurkelton> es ist auch garantiert die Karte siehe sepcs http://support.apple.com/kb/SP583
<kubine> Title: MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2010) - Technical Specifications (at support.apple.com)
<AtrumCorvus> dadrc, ach sind se doch schon soweit mit
<dadrc> Anscheinend, steht zumindest in der Liste und meine 650Ti geht mit dem Treiber auch
<dadrc> MrTurkelton, hast du  da schon versucht, dich einzuloggen?
<MrTurkelton> ich bin eingelogt
<dadrc> ok
<MrTurkelton> gdm --> anmelden --> nur noch Desktophintergrund
<dadrc> Dann brauchen wir noch die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MrTurkelton> als ob unity nicht starten würde
<MrTurkelton> ok mom
<dadrc> Tut es auch nicht, die Frage ist, wieso nicht
<AtrumCorvus> ob das terminal sich mit strg+alt+t öffnet? scheinbar isses ein unity prob
<MrTurkelton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14550012
<MrTurkelton> jo über das terminal bekomme ich ja die infos :)
<dadrc> MrTurkelton, der Link taugt nichts
<MrTurkelton> 1455012
<approach> hi@all
<MrTurkelton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455014
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<approach> mein wlan verbindungs manager macht mir probleme
<dadrc> Ok, dein Kernel kann den nvidia-Treiber nicht laden
<approach> ich kriege keine verbindung aufgebaut
<approach> mittels wlan
<approach> wenn ich restarte, funktioniert es höchst wahrscheinlich
<AtrumCorvus> MrTurkelton, hast du vorher updates gemacht
<MrTurkelton> der link klappt bei mir
<MrTurkelton> nein
<dadrc> MrTurkelton, ohne die 0 dazu geht es.
<MrTurkelton> k
<AtrumCorvus> dann mach mal jetzt
<MrTurkelton> ok mom
<dadrc> Sonst wär es wohl sinnvoll, mal das zu tun, was das Log da vorschlägt: /var/log/kern.log angucken
<MrTurkelton> ich sag euch nie mehr apple -.-
<MrTurkelton> immernoch unverändert
<MrTurkelton> welche dateien braucht ihr?
<AtrumCorvus> upgrades durchgeführt und resetet
<MrTurkelton> jup
<AtrumCorvus> mal versucht die unity per hand zu starten was das terminal zu ausgibt
<MrTurkelton> eeinfach nur :/unity
<AtrumCorvus> unity --replace &
<MrTurkelton> ok mom
<MrTurkelton> steht +angehalten
<AtrumCorvus> ok, ich kenn mich mit der unity gar nicht aus, hab xfce4 auf dem anderem system
<AtrumCorvus> muss hier leider passen
<MrTurkelton> was mich wundert das es mit kubuntu klappt das hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen getestet
<AtrumCorvus> ich hab kein ubuntu system :D
<AtrumCorvus> auch kein derivat
<MrTurkelton> :D
<MrTurkelton> gibts den zurzeit was besseres als ubuntu?
<Daniel664> Was bewirkt es, wenn ich die Zeilen precise-backports und precise-proposed "freischalte" / die Rate entferne?
<Daniel664> ...raute... sorry
<AtrumCorvus> versuchs doch
<AtrumCorvus> MrTurkelton, für mich schon
<MrTurkelton> was den zb? Hatte 2 Jahr4e Linux Pause ^^
<ppq> Daniel664: dann bekommst du pakete aus diesen beiden zweigen. backports enthält neue programmversionen, als in den normalen precise quellen enthalten sind (die werden nach ubuntu-release nicht mehr aktuell gehalten, nur bugfixes und sicherheitslücken), backports sind also empfehlenswert wenn du neuere programmversionen benötigst. von proposed solltest du die finger lassen, das sind instabile vorabversionen
<andreasbos> hi leuts...ich hatte vor ubuntu debian mit der oberfläche lxde gehabt...bei debian gab es aber bei der ansteuerung von 2 grafikkarten probleme......die xorg.conf kann ich ja bei ubuntu weiter nutzen...da aber ubuntu ja den desktopmanager lightdm nutzt, wollte ich fragen wie ich bei lightdm die beiden xserver starte....bei debian hatte ich ja gdm als desktopmanager gehabt
<ppq> Daniel664: näheres hier: http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/paketverwaltung.html
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung › Wiki › (at staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<andreasbos> für eure hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar
<AtrumCorvus> geschnuppert hatte ich meine ersten geh versuche bei suse, dann habsch ein paar jahre mit ubuntu ausgehalten und bin zu mint, das zieckte mir ständig zum beim kernel wechsel mit der graka jetzt bin ich zufrieden mit archlinux
<Daniel664> Danke ppq !!
<koegs> !OT > AtrumCorvus + MrTurkelton 
<kubine> AtrumCorvus + MrTurkelton: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<ppq> andreasbos: du kannst einfach gdm installieren und deine alten konfigurationen schrittweise komplett übernehmen
<andreasbos> @ppq da ist ja das problem....im internet gibt es auch lösungen für den lightdm...danach funktioniert aber garnix mehr
<andreasbos> ich hab zwei ati grafikkarten
<ppq> andreasbos: "da ist ja das problem" - wo? bei der gdm-installation?
<andreasbos> jepp...wenn ich apt-get purge lightdm und dann apt-get install gdm mache, funktioniert es nett mehr
<andreasbos> ok..ich probiers nochmal aus.
<andreasbos> einen augenblick
<ppq> andreasbos: du musst auch zuerst gdm installieren, dann kannst du den DM auswählen
<ppq> andreasbos: lightdm zu deinstallieren ist optional
<andreasbos> ah ok
<andreasbos> also einfach ein apt-get install gdm?
<ppq> andreasbos: mit sudo, ja
<andreasbos> jepp...aber man sollte gdm2 nehmen, da aber gdm3 der multiseat support entfernt wurde
<andreasbos> und wie stell ich es an, den alten gdm2 zu installieren
<sven_> wer kann mir eine gute anleitung bzgl. subdomain unter apache2 bzw. vhost geben?
<andreasbos> gibt es eventuell ein .deb paket für ubuntu für den alten gdm2 ?
<koegs> sven_: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html + http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/apache/virtual_hosts.html
<kubine> Title: VirtualHost Examples - Apache HTTP Server (at httpd.apache.org)
<ppq> andreasbos: achso, das war mir nicht klar. ich habe ein PPA mit einer gdm-version gefunden, die multiseat unterstützt. das ist allerdings eine fremdquelle und sollte entsprechend stiefmütterlich-vorsichtig gehandhabt werden: https://launchpad.net/~a7x/%2Barchive/multiseat
<kubine> Title: Multiseat : a7x (at launchpad.net)
<ppq> andreasbos: scheint aber keine pakete für 12.04 zu beinhalten
<andreasbos> @ppq ok...ich werde es damit mal ausprobieren...andere frage....was wird eigendlich bei einer standart installation vom neuen ubuntut für ein ati treiber vom xserver genutzt? ist eine ati hd 3400
<ppq> andreasbos: dann lass das mit dem ppa, das nützt nichts.
<ppq> andreasbos: da wird der freie "radeon" treiber verwendet, ja
<sven_> danke
<andreasbos> ah ok....nicht der fglrx u. auch nicht der ati, sondern der radeon
<andreasbos> hm...kann ich bei beiden grafikkarten den radeon im xserver dann angeben?
<andreasbos> @ppq normalerweise könnte ich doch die zweite grafikkarte mit der xserver conf nachträglich wenn das ubuntu läuft starten oder?
<andreasbos> command=/usr/bin/X -br -audit 0 -nolisten tcp -novtswitch -sharevts -layout seat1 
<andreasbos> ?
<ppq> andreasbos: mit multi-gpu-konfigurationen kenne ich mich nicht aus, sorry
<dog> hallo, ich habe autodesk maya installiert, aber es crasht andauernd mit dem argumen "maya encountered a fatal error  Signal: 11 (Unknown Signal) Fatal Error. Attempting to save in /usr/tmp/username.20120810.1320.ma"
<dog> mit den nvidia treibern 304.x funktionierts
<dog> mit 310 und 313 nicht mehr
<dog> wobei be es bei den 304.x treibern ständig einen crash beim speichern gibt ...
<dog> auch manuell installieren der nvidia treiber hat nichts gebracht 
<illdisposed> guten abend. habe ein problem mit mpeg videos die nach ca. 10 sekunden spielzeit ständig abstürzen. medibuntu vorhanden, 10.4
<illdisposed> nach 2 stunden ein bump:
<illdisposed> guten abend. habe ein problem mit mpeg videos die nach ca. 10 sekunden spielzeit ständig abstürzen. medibuntu vorhanden, 10.4
<ppq> illdisposed: auch im vlc?
<illdisposed> nicht eins stürzt ab.. sondern alle
<illdisposed> vlc hab ich noch nicht probiert. möchte das auch ohne vlc behoben haben. mplayer 
<ppq> illdisposed: dann wäre die terminalausgabe von 'mplayer /pfad/zur/datei.mpeg' interessant
<ppq> illdisposed: in nem pastebin, bitte
<illdisposed> kein problem 
<illdisposed> oh.. ist übrigens nicht mplayer sondern totem 
<illdisposed> ist aber egal... die shell schließt sich auf einmal nach ca. 10-15 sekunden
<illdisposed> problem immer noch vorhanden 
<Rudi2> nabend zusammen
<Rudi2> kleine frage: wollte mir gerade unter meinem 64-bit-precise das neue steam repo hinzufügen, jetzt bieten die steam aber ja in 32-bit only an.
<Rudi2> apt-get update wirft mir daher ein "Erwarteter Eintrag "steam/binary-amd64/Packages" wurde [...] nicht gefunden". jemand ne idee wie man das umgehen kann?
<Rudi2> die manuelle installation des 32-bit-deb funktioniert, apt-get -f install löst die abhängigkeiten dann entsprechend auf und lädt alle benötigten pakete in 32-bit herunter
<MrTurkelton> Kämpfe immernoch mit meiner Nvidia 630m Grafikarte in meinen Macbook Pro, hat jemand Erfahrung mit Macbooks und Ubuntu (normale Fehleranalyse wurde schon durchgeführt
<kdwm> Hallo! Wie nennt sich der Mechanismus, der mir im term nicht nur sagt, $cmd not found, sondern gleich anbietet: sudo get-apt $cmd? Suche Suchbegriff/ Beschreibung
<dAnjou> kdwm: command-not-found
<dAnjou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/command-not-found
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package command-not-found in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<kdwm> danke! ...lesen.
<kdwm> gibts das woanders auch oder nur unter ubuntu?
<dAnjou> das is wohl ne frage, die du besser im entsprechenden distro-channel stellst
<Rudi2> keiner ne idee mit der benutzung eines 32-bit-repos unter einem 64-bit-system?
<kdwm> dAnjou: danke! ist iO so
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie das bei mc (MidnightCommander) deinen Kopiervorgang in den Background schickt? CTRL+x j -> Aber wie genau ist der Ablauf?
<surfer> list
<surfer> #list
<guntbert_> surfer: keine warez hier
<dreamon> Kann mir das jemand genauer ins Deutsche übersetzen -> mc allows you to put copy and move operations into the background (select this option from the Copy or Move dialog box) which allows you to immediately return to mc. This is useful when you are copying/moving a large number of files or for ftp. Use the Background Jobs popup to quickly see what jobs are running and stop, restart, or kill them 
<dAnjou> dreamon: was verstehstn daran nich?
<dreamon> dAnjou, select this option from the copy or move dialog box. ähm.. welche dialogbox?
<dreamon> Mensch bin ich doof..
<dAnjou> also hast du es doch selbst geschafft
<dreamon> Hat sich erledigt.
<dAnjou> zu übersetzen
<KING_LEE> gnää,... hatte es fast fertig übersetzt
<dreamon> KING_LEE, Sorry. 
<KING_LEE> hehehe, kein ding  ;)
<dAnjou> is dochn ding, nächstes mal keine irreführende frage stellen
<dreamon> dAnjou, Ich hab dialog mit pulldownmenu verwechselt und immer im Menubereich danach gesucht. 
<frozen> guten abend, vlt kann mir hier jemand helfen. bei einem update per "git pull" erhalte ich diesen fehler: fatal: pack has 2 unresolved deltas // fatal: index-pack failed    gibt es vlt noch verbose für diesen fehler damit man das mal fixen kann?
<vlt> frozen: Ich kann Dir hier niemandem helfen ;-)
<apollo13> hey leute, mir macht der "places" button im panel vlc auf statt nautilus (ubuntu 10.10) -- die standard workarounds mit "open with" und dann "remember this choice" gehen bei mir nicht da es letzteres nicht gibt, ideen?
<ppq> apollo13: mal nen blick in die ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list geworfen?
<apollo13> ppq: thx
<ppq> apollo13: x-scheme-handler/file=exo-file-manager.desktop  so könnte ein gesunder eintrag aussehen, weiß aber grad nicht ob das der richtige für verzeichnisse ist
<apollo13> ppq: rm ist auch gut ;)
<ppq> hihi, k
<Lightz> hallo community. ich plane viele projekte um ubuntu und möchte vor dem release meinungen einholen. wer sich für innovation interessiert und einem jüngling bei seinem traum die welt zu verbessern helfen will, der darf mir gerne seine email hinterlassen. danke schön.
<gugaua> hallo mein apt-get -f install geht nicht mehr und ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll hier der fehler http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455879/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> könnte mir jemand helfen?
<dreamon> No space left on device
<dreamon> platzmachen?
<gugaua> aber die festplatte hat noch platz
<gugaua> kann ich überprüfen wieviel platz noch frei ist?
<ppq> die /boot partition aber offenbar nicht
<ppq> df -h
<gugaua> verdammt
<gugaua> ...  /dev/sda1                        228M  225M     0 100% /boot
<gugaua> muss ich die alten kernel entfernen?
<ppq> ... ohje.
<ppq> ja
<gugaua> na supper
<gugaua> da gabs mal so einen super langen befehl der alle alten kernel löscht
<ppq> mach es einfach von hand, dann weißt du wenigstens was du entfernst ;)
<ppq> tipp: tab-completion kann auch paketnamen vervollständigen bei: sudo apt-get purge linux-[TAB]
<gugaua> und was hällst du davon?
<gugaua> apt-get purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | head -n -1) --assume-yes
<ppq> nicht viel, weil man nur mit zeitaufwand nachvollziehen kann was da passiert
<gugaua> okay dann mal mit tabverfollständigung spaß haben :)
<gugaua> da kommt der gleiche fehler das ich sudo apt-get -f install probieren soll
<ppq> ?
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455897/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> ich wollte den ältestern kernel deinstallieren
<ppq> du kannst übergangsweise linux-image-generic-pae deinstallieren, damit es erstmal weitergeht. hauptsache ist, dass du am ende mindestens ein verbleibendes linux-image-foobar paket installiert hast
<ppq> idealerweise das aktuellste
<ppq> linux-image-generic-pae selbst ist nur ein metapaket, das immer vom aktuellsten abhängt und dafür sorgt, dass es ins haus gespült wird mit den updates
<gugaua> meinst du ich soll sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic-pae machen?
<gugaua> apt-get lässt mir nciths zu 
<ppq> ja, aber guck dass da nicht noch andere dinge mit entfernt werden, bevor du mit J bestätigst
<gugaua> lässt mich genausowenig etwas machen und kommt das ich es doch mit apt-get -f install probieren soll und da bin ich wieder am anfang vom problem
<gugaua> ich hab das gefühl das ich mit der hand was von /boot löschen muss
<ppq> probier es auch mit dpkg --purge
<gugaua> ah das kenn ich garnicht
<gugaua> ich glaube das problem ist das apt-get nicht mit dpkg kommuniziert und den fehler nciht berücksichtigt
<ppq> nein
<ppq> dpkg hat keine abhängigkeitsauflösung, apt schon
<gugaua> verstehe... jetzt hab ichs hingekriegt vielen dank für die hilfe :) durch dpkg --purge hab ich wieder speicherplatz in /boot bekommen und mit apt-get -f install den neuersten kernel instaliert jetzt darf ich noch einzeln alle alten entfernen und dann geht gleich wieder alles :)
<ppq> gut, freut mich
<ppq> wieso hast du eigentlich eine extra /boot partition? das ist in 99,5275% aller fälle unnötig
<ppq> (grobe schätzung)
<gugaua> ich hab den ubuntu-server mit den installer installiert
<gugaua> der hat die partitionen angelegt
<gugaua> ich hab nicht dazwischengefunkt
<ppq> interessant
<vectory> wo werden die veroeffentlichen upgrades nach datum aufgelistet, gibts sowas online? falls man seinem server nicht traut
<ppq> vectory: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/
<kubine> Title: UbuntuUpdates - Home (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<ppq> This website is not affiliated in any way with Canonical.
<vectory> oy, danke
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-22
<qws> hallo weist jemand wie kann mann xml2r konvertieren? 
<Wedelviech_> hat ubuntu 12.10 kein gnome?
<bekks> Wedelviech_: 12.10 hat Unity.
<azrael_> guten morgen mein internes sd lesekartengerät funktioniert nicht? jmd eine idee zur vorhergehensweise, wäre sehr dankbar für schnelle hilfe :)
<azrael_> die ausgabe von lspci sagt mir das hier: 02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<jokrebel> azrael_: Welche Ubuntuversion hast Du denn? Paste mal ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "uname -a" in einen NoPasteService bitte. Nicht direkt hier rein.
<azrael_> 12.10 xubuntu 64 bit
<bekks> azrael_: Das ist nicht die Ausgabe der o.g. Befehle ;)
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1456708/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> azrael_: Ist das ein Toshiba Satellite?
<azrael_> nein hp 655
<azrael_> aus welcher information wolltest du das geschlossen haben?
<azrael_> vorinstalliert war suse linux enterprise desktop 11 aus diesem grund dachte ich mir die hardware sei generell linux kompatibel
<jokrebel> ich hab das nich geschlossen, hab aber halt beim Suchen was interessantes gefunden gehabt, da gins aber eben um nen Toshiba.
<chipdalf> azrael_: kommt immer ganz auf den verwendeten kernel an... die sind je nach distribution sehr unterschiedlich, von daher nicht zwingend das alles unter allen distros unterstützt wird... 
<azrael_> gut zu wissen :)
<azrael_> der reader scheint ja eingebunden zu sein unter lspci wird er mir ja angezeigt nur wie gehe ich weiter vor?
<chipdalf> und wenn ein vorinstalliertes drauf war, kann es gut möglichsein, dass die distro angepasst wurde um alles zu unterstützen... das muss bei einer anderen nicht zwingend der fall sein... 
<chipdalf> azrael_: in der /var/log/dmesg müsste eigentlich ersichtlich sein, als was der eingebunden wurde, wenn überhaupt... 
<chipdalf> lspci klappert doch nur die komponenten-id ab und listet die entsprechend auf, das muss noch nicht heissen, dass das auch von einem treiber unterstützt ist... 
<chipdalf> verbessert mich, falls ich falsch liege... 
<azrael_> dmesg gibt es bei mir nicht!
<azrael_> ah sry 
<azrael_> gibt es doch
<chipdalf> azrael_: wenn du magst kannst du die mal pasten, ich würde mir die auch durchsehen wenn du willst... 
<azrael_> gibt es doch
<chipdalf> azrael_: mit lspci -vnn zeigt er dir noch das kernelmodul falls eines für die komponente verwendet wird... 
<azrael_> in der dmesg finde ich weder etwas mit dem suchbegriff PCI Express Card noch unter Realtek Semiconductor welches der Name des Lesegerätes ist
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1456737/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chipdalf> azrael_: als root ausgeführt? 
<chipdalf> azrael_: grep "card" /var/log/dmesg  gibt das was aus das mit mmc card betitelt wird? 
<azrael_> 3 einträge mit audio also nichts was mit einen kartenlesegerät zu tun haben könnte
<chipdalf> azrael_: und was passiert wenn du eine karte in den cardreader steckst? wird was in /var/log/messages geschrieben? 
<chipdalf> azrael_: noch da? 
<cryptooo-genervt> hi
<cryptooo-genervt> warum findet man im netz immer diese combi -> aes-xts-plain und wenn ich nach serpent-xts-plain finde ich nix, der chiffrier modus hat doch nix mit der verschlüsselung zu tun sondern nur wie die verschlüsselten daten in die festplatte geschrieben werden oder? also wäre serpent-xts-plain momentan das sicherste was man nehen kann?
<cryptooo-genervt> ist der chat, forum und ganz besonders das veraltete wiki was niemand für nötig erachtet mal zu erneuern, eine hilfe mein name ist programm 
<apollo13> der satz macht mir jetzt irgendwie null sinn
<cryptooo-genervt> dumm ist nur der, der dummes tut
<jokrebel> cryptooo-genervt: Schimpf bitte wenn dann schon nebenan - Hier ist Support-Only!
<cryptooo-genervt> du machst auch nix als allen immer zu sagen das man hier nicht Schimpfen oder Offtopic schreiben dafür darf dafür gibt es doch bestimmt eine chat erweiterung die dir deinen harten job abnehmen tut, ich wollte hier ein schweres ubuntu problem ansprechen 
<jokrebel> cryptooo-genervt: Und außerdem darfst Du Dich da auch gerne mit einbringen - It's a Wiki!
<cryptooo-genervt> ja so einbringen wie alle hier was? wieviele antworten habe ich auf meine frage bekommen oder wie aktuell ist das wiki, ich glaube in anderen ländern ist eine viel aktivere ubuntu community als wir deuteschen hier sieht es so aus das alle nur nehmen und dann hat man auch selber keine lust das wiki zu erneuern :-(
<sonotos> cryptooo-genervt: vielleicht fragst du falsch, ich bekomm hier meistens ne passende antwort...
<sonotos> aber hey an dir wirds schon nicht liegen
<apollo13> cryptooo-genervt: die deutsche ist eine der aktivsten weltweit
<jokrebel> cryptooo-genervt: Dir ist der #ubuntu-de-offtopic bekannt? …hier herin sind jedenfalls Deine letzten Posts absolut fehl am Platz. Wenn Du weiteres, konstruktives zu Deinem Fehler bringen kannst, ok. Aber rante bitte woanders! Last Worning
<koegs> ist sicher eine gute idee, die freiwilligen supporter hier und das wiki erstmal zu beschimpfen, wenn man Hilfe braucht :)
<cryptooo-genervt> jaja hört das schleimen auf damit wird es auch nicht besser suche mir jetzt in us foren hilfe da bekommt man zumindest hilfe bye bye alleine kommt man in der deutsche ubuntu community ey am besten klar :-)
<koegs> viel spaß
<jokrebel> Hatte der _überhaupt_ ne Frage gestellt?
<Minipluto> jokrebel: ich vermute er wollte wissen, was die sicherste Verschlüsselung für was auch immer ist :)
<koegs> ne frage zu verschlüsselungsstärken, ganz am anfang, nicht direkt ubuntu-bezogen :)
<sonotos> jo n spaten halt
<linux4ever> Hallo
<linux4ever> Ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe auf meinem Laptop ein Dual-Boot-System mit Linux und Windows. Jetzt möchte ich eine zweite Festplatte als Daten-Partition benutzen. Mit welchem Dateisystem sollte ich sie formatieren (ich habe einerseits gelesen ntfs wäre gut, andererseits man könnte mit bestimmter Software auch von Windows auf ext zugreifen)?
<koegs> linux4ever: ich persönlich vertraue dem nfts-3g treiber in Ubuntu mehr als dem ext-Kram für Windows, also nehme ich NTFS für externe Platten
<linux4ever> Okay, so ähnlich dachte ich mir das auch, Gefrickel ist nie wirklich gut
<linux4ever> danke für deine Meinung
<linux4ever> Und frohe Weihnachten auch allen! :-D
<koegs> linux4ever: einfach aus der praxis heraus ist ntfs-3g schon bequemer
<linux4ever> stimmt, man muss keinen Kram installieren
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> !away > Piffer
<kubine> Piffer: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<spycrab0> Ich versuche verzweifelt unter ubuntu 12.10 die ia32-libs zu installieren , es will einfach nicht funktionieren: Hier die Fehlermeldung ( http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412412/ ) 
<kubine> Title: APT-GET Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> spycrab0: apt-cache policy ia32-libs
<dreamon> Weil mir gerade einfällt.. Wenn man samba am laufen hat ich gebe ein NTFS frei, dann geht das Problemlos. Geb ich ein Verzeichnis in meinem /home/xxxx/Verzeichnis frei. Dann bekomm ich beim clienten(Windows) nur einen Fehlerton.
<dreamon> Mein home ist in Ext4. Hat es mit den Verzeichnisrechten zu tun, oder mit Samba smb.conf?
<beaver74> dreamon, das kann an beidem liegen
<beaver74> dreamon, das Dateisystem spielt dabei allerdings keine Rolle
<azrael_> chidpdalf: var/log/messages gibt es nicht!
<spycrab0> sdx23: Hat nicht funktioniert ;(
<dreamon> beaver74, Du hast Recht. Hab mal mit dem Handy darauf zugegriffen damit geht es. Halt also was mit windows zu tun. Wie übergeb ich da die Zugangsdaten. //IP hab ich immer gemacht.
<sdx23> spycrab0: Das repariert auch nichts, sondern gibt zum Debuggen nötige Informationen aus.
<spycrab0> okay dann blogge ich die log mal
<beaver74> dreamon, soweit ich mich noch richtig erinnere.. //IP/FREIGABENAME
<spycrab0> sdx23: Output: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412417/ 
<kubine> Title: Apt-Cache › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> beaver74, schon schon.. aber man muß doch login und pw auch übergeben.. eventuell liegts daran.
<beaver74> dreamon, dann wurde man gefragt, falls die Freigabe PW geschützt ist
<xreal> Wieso hat ubuntu.de invite onl ?
<sdx23> xreal: Der Kanal? Weil es den nicht gibt.
<dreamon> beaver74, Win8 hat das nicht getan.
<xreal> +sdx23: Ich war öfters drin :)
<sdx23> spycrab0: Sieht in Ordnung aus. Was sagt's für  das gleiche für ia32-libs-multiarch
<beaver74> hm, sollte sich das da geändert haben.. ich kann es dir nicht sagen, dreamon 
<sdx23> xreal: Wage ich zu bezweifeln, da ist ein Forward.
<beaver74> dreamon, mach die Freigabe doch testweise mal ohne PW, falls der Zugriff dann klappt, hätte man das Problem eingegrenzt
<dreamon> beaver74, Ich hab in jedem Verzeichnis public eingestellt.. naja. Wo könnte ich das noch abschalten?
<spycrab0> sdx23: Output: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412422/
<kubine> Title: Apt-Cache 1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> spycrab0: Hm, sollte nicht so sein. Hast du am Pinning was gemacht? Sonst schau mal hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ia32-libs-laesst-sich-nicht-installieren-33/?highlight=multiarch#post-4999152
<kubine> Title: ia32-libs lässt sich nicht installieren › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> dreamon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server - unter Gast-Zugang
<kubine> Title: Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<spycrab0> sdx23: Ich hab noch garnichts geändert ;)
<xreal> Ich habe etwas GANZ dummes vor: Momentan habe ich 'nen Server (ohne physischen Zugriff), der 3 Festplatten hat. Zwei davon sind in einem RAID-0 und eine ganz normal dran. Ich möchte jetzt ein Software-RAID5 erzeugen. Kann ich auf die 1. Platte eine Partition mit einem debootstrap-Linux installieren, Grub dahin umleiten, neu starten und dann ein komplett neues Ubuntu via debootstrap aufsetzen? 
<xreal> Mein Problem: ich boote ja in die neue Partition, also kann ich die nicht löschen... oder kann ich die in den RAM laden?
<dreamon> beaver74, Danke. Ich werds versuchen
<azrael_> guten abend habe ein problem mit dem sd karten lesegerät habe diese installationsanleitung für die treiber gefunden http://www.ubuntu-austria.at/viewtopic.php?p=26595&sid=e77fdcc077252d84d98f0323322e8732http://www.ubuntu-austria.at/viewtopic.php?p=26595&sid=e77fdcc077252d84d98f0323322e8732 allerdings kommt beim dem make befehl diese fehlermedlung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1457087/ was mache ich falsch?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<spycrab0> sdx23: Keine der Vorschläge haben das Problem behoben
<jokrebel> azrael_: Den letzten Post von Deinem Link hast Du auch gelesen? Von wegen, dass man besser checkinstall nimmt… und weiter oben fehlte wohl ein sudo oder so? </schnell-überflieg-Mode>
<azrael_> ja klar funktioniert allerdings trotzdem nicht
<Faiky> Ich bin so verzweifelt :( hallo 
<bekks> Tach
<Faiky> da ich dual-monitoring nutzen will versuche ich schon seit zwei tagen radeon-treiber zu installieren
<Faiky> Beim Initialisieren der Catalyst Control Center Linux-Version ist ein Problem aufgetreten. Mögliche Gründe dafür:
<Faiky> Es ist kein ATI-Grafiktreiber installiert oder der ATI-Treiber funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß.
<Faiky> Bitte installieren Sie den richtigen Treiber für Ihre ATI-Hardware oder verwenden Sei den Befehl aticonfig
<Faiky> hab schon verschiedenes ausprobiert, als letztes hab ich es hiernach installiert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn? Unfd wie ganz genau versuchst Du welchen Treiber denn zu installieren?
<Faiky> kubuntu
<Faiky> sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<bekks> kubuntu... davon gibt es... dutzende Versionen. Welche hast DU?
<Faiky> davor hab ich mal den treiber heruntergeladen und die pakete einzelnd installiert
<Faiky> Ich bin so verzweifelt :( hallo 12.10
<Faiky> oh sorry
<bekks> 1222 183008 < Faiky> Ich bin so verzweifelt :( hallo
<Faiky> hab versehendlich nach oben gedrückt
<Faiky> also 12.10
<bekks> Hast du nach dem manuellen Installationsversuch den Treiber komplett entfernt?
<Faiky> nein, ich hab angst dass dann gar ncihts mehr funktioniert
<Faiky> wenn ich alle fglrx treiber deinstalliere
<Faiky> kann ich das machen?
<Faiky> danke übrigens schon einmal für deine hilfsbereitschaft
<bekks> Momentan ist dein System in einem Zustand, in dem man nicht genau sagen kann welcher Treiber denn wie funktioniert.
<bekks> Da ich kein ATI habe, sondern ausschliesslich NVIDIA oder Intel, kann ich, fürchte ich, Dir da auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
<Faiky> na toll, ich habs vergeigt :)
<bekks> Du hast ein funktionierendes Ubuntu - das ist nicht vergeigt.
<Faiky> stimmt, es gibt schlimmeres 
<Faiky> aber irgendwie muss ich das doch hinkriegen. Was passiert schlimmsten fall wenn ich die allle pakete entferne?
<Faiky> also alle fglrx-treiber wie sie bei mir heißen
<bekks> Schlimmstenfalls startet Ubuntu zwar noch, aber die graphische Oberfläche nicht mehr.
<Faiky> was kann ich dann machen?
<bekks> Dann kannst du auf der Konsole (strg+alt+f1) wieder einen Treiber installieren, wie in einem Terminal.
<Faiky> achso, also muss ich nicht befürchten dass ich gar ncihts mehr sehe
<bekks> Doch, sagte ich doch gerade.
<Faiky> dann muss ich blind schreiben
<Faiky> ok ich versuchs
<Faiky> ich idiot
<Faiky> jetzt weiß ich was strg+alt+f1 macht
<Faiky> aber ich weiß nciht wie man wieder zurück kommt
<Faiky> wie kann man die grafische oberfläche denn starten?
<Faiky> kde hat nicht funktioniert :D
<bekks> "hat nicht funktioniert" bedeutet was genau?=
<Faiky> er kannte den befehl "kde" nicht
<Faiky> ja ich bin ganz neu in linux
<bekks> Faiky: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chipdalf> Faiky: nicht kde sondern kdm...
<bekks> Ja, richtig. KDM, nicht lightdm
<chipdalf> Faiky: und zurück kommst du mit alt-ctrl-F7
<chipdalf> Faiky: und übrigens hast du noch mehr virtuelle konsolen... nämlich von F1 - F9, da kannst du suchen bis du die grafische konsole findest... ist aber meistens auf F7...
<chipdalf> Faiky: falls du aber mit /etc/init.d/kdm start das gestartet kriegst, schmeisst er dich automatisch in die grafische konsole...
<chipdalf> /etc/init.d/kdm start
<chipdalf> das wäre der befehl... war nicht gerade sehr übersichtlich von mir... 
<Faiky> ah ok danke
<chipdalf> bitte, bitte...
<Faiky> wie komme ich auf kde? :D
<chipdalf> Faiky: hm? mit einer leiter? *fg3
<chipdalf> was meinst du mit "auf kde"
<Faiky> ja ich hab kde statt kdm gesagt
<chipdalf> Faiky: hast du ein ubuntu drauf oder ein kubuntu? 
<Faiky> kubuntu
<chipdalf> Faiky: dann ist kdm richtig...
<chipdalf> unter ubuntu wäre es der gdm... *fg3
<Faiky> es ging darum von der konsole aus die oberfläche zu laden
<Piffer> jokrebel: aye :) bitte um verzeihung
<Faiky> so ich versuche noch mal mein glück
<Faiky> achja eine frage noch eben
<chipdalf> Faiky: weil es logisch wäre? normalerweise startet man ja alles mit dem namen... nur das beim kde eben der k-desktop-manager die sitzungen verwaltet... ergo musst du in dem fall eben den starten... *fg*
<bekks> chipdalf: Unter Ubuntu ist es seit 10.10 nicht mehr gdm.
<Faiky> jedes mal wenn ich kvirc starte nachdem ich kubuntu neugestartet habe sagt er ich würde es zum ersten mal starte und dann muss ich alles wieder einstellen
<chipdalf> bekks: oha... was denn nun?
<bekks> chipdalf: lightdm
<chipdalf> bekks: na gut zu wissen... auch wenn ich wenig mit den buntus zu tun habe... darf man das hier sagen? *fg*
<chipdalf> Faiky: nach den einstellungen das dingens mal geschlossen und wieder geöffnet? 
<Faiky> ja da fragt er nicht
<Faiky> nur wenn ich komplett neu starte
<chipdalf> Faiky: da kann ich leider nicht helfen, ich kenne das programm nicht... ich nutze irssi... 
<Faiky> ok
<Faiky> so ich starte neu
<chipdalf> viel glück Faiky 
<Faiky> danke!
<Faiky> :(
<Faiky> das wird heute nichts mehr.
<chipdalf> Faiky: wieso?
<bekks> !kdm | Faiky 
<bekks> !kdm > Faiky 
<kubine> Faiky: Informationen zu KDM finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDM
<chipdalf> Faiky: treiber wieder drauf und es geht immer noch nicht? 
<Faiky> alle fglrx entfernt und wie vorhin bschrieben installiert
<chipdalf> Faiky: /etc/modprobe.d/ mal in die blacklist schauen, ob der treiber in der blacklist ist, falls ja: auskommentieren und nochmal starten... 
<chipdalf> Faiky: möglicherweise hat der fglrx, oder wie der heisst, auch ein eigenes blacklistfile... müsstest du kontrollieren... 
<chipdalf> ist genau der grund wieso ich ATI hasse... nvidia tut einfach... und ATI ist immer ein gefriemel... *fg*
<Faiky> fglrx.conf steht drin
<Faiky> oder wo muss ich schauen
<bekks> Dann schau in die Datei rein.
<Faiky> # This file was installed by fglrx
<Faiky> # Do not edit this file manually
<Faiky>  
<Faiky> blacklist radeon
<Faiky> alias fglrx fglrx
<Faiky> alias radeon off
<Faiky> alias lbm-radeon off
<Faiky> was heißt das jetzt
<bekks> !pastebinit > Faiky 
<kubine> Faiky: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<bekks> !paste > Faiky 
<kubine> Faiky: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<chipdalf> Faiky: moment ich schau kurz nach... habe auch eine ati... 
<icore4> huhu Kann ich im xchat auch auf andere server connecten oder nur hier in freenode? 
<Faiky> sorry
<Faiky> icore4: klar kannst du das
<Faiky> du muss vorher einen server anlagen
<icore4> Wenn ich oben auf den Server geh,kann ich nur die Kanäle ändern 
<chipdalf> Faiky: welchen hast du denn jetzt drauf? den proprietären oder den radeon?
<icore4> XCHat Gnome IRC Chat
<icore4> heisst mein programm
<icore4> Benutze ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> !xchat > icore4 
<kubine> icore4: Informationen zu XChat finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat
<Faiky> chipdalf: ehh
<jokrebel> icore4: Ichat-Gnome will man nicht unbedingt nutzen IIRC
<Faiky> woran sehe ich das?
<icore4> Das sieht bei mir ganz anderst aus
<jokrebel> X
<chipdalf> Faiky: wie heisst das paket das du installiert hast? dann kann ich nachsehen... 
<dadrc> XChat-Gnome ist doof, ja
<dadrc> Weg damit, "normales" XChat installieren, spart auf die Dauer eine Menge Geärger
<Faiky> ah mom
<Faiky> also mit sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle ging das automatisch
<Faiky> ansonten hieß der runtergeladene treiber "ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run"
<icore4> Ich danke euch allen für die Hilfe!  Schöne Weihnachten! bye bye
<chipdalf> Faiky: das ati-driver-installer-dingens ist der treiber von ati, hast du den drauf? 
<Faiky> offenbar nicht richtig
<Faiky> wie sehe ich, ob ich ihn drauf habe?
<Faiky> ich muss eben weg
<chipdalf> Faiky: wenn es bei dir gleich ist wie bei mir müsstest du in /etc/modprobe.d/ eine blacklist-fglrx.conf drin haben... die wird vom ati-treiber angelegt... 
<chipdalf> Faiky: was gibt dir das hier aus?  dpkg --get-selections | grep fglrx  
<chipdalf> Faiky: kannste mir ins query schmeissen, dann nerven wir niemanden... 
<Faiky> ok
<Karo_NeuN> Hallo und eine fröhliche Weihnachtzeit @alle
<chipdalf> Karo_NeuN: danke, dir auch... 
<linux4ever> Hallo und Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!
<chipdalf> linux4ever: war jetzt das eine korrektur oder ein wunsch? *lol*
<linux4ever> chipdalf: Ein Wunsch, habe deine Nachricht gar nicht gesehen ^^
<chipdalf> linux4ever: Karo_NeuN hatte das gleiche geschrieben... *fg*
<linux4ever> Lol ^^
<jokrebel> !ot > zusammen
<kubine> zusammen: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Karo_NeuN> Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar stürtzt mein X-Server (Ubuntu 12.10) ab, wenn ich Firefox 17.0.1 und Minecraft für eine längere Zeit gleichzeitig laufen lasse. Bis jetzt habe ich es nicht geschafft, den Absturz auf eine bestimmte Aktion zurückzuführen, es scheint zufällig in einem Zeitraum von 1-5min zu passieren. Beide Programme für sich laufen >20min stabil. Beim Absturz freezt erst alles ein, dann wird der Bildschirm k
<Karo_NeuN> Anmeldebildschirm. Habe sowohl mit OpenJDK 7 aus den Repos als auch mit Sun/OrcaleJava installiert nach diesem Guide (http://www.creativetux.com/2012/10/getting-sunoracle-java-on-ubuntu-1210.html) probiert. Woran könnte das liegen? 
<kubine> Title: Creativetux!: Getting Sun/Oracle Java on Ubuntu 12.10 (at www.creativetux.com)
<Karo_NeuN> (Ich Starte die Minecraft.jar mit folgendem shell-Script http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412427/) 
<kubine> Title: minecraft_launch › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vectory> lubuntu kommt nach dem login in letzter zeit immer mit einem fenster das sagt: 'System programm problem detected. close/report?' keine infos, nix. was ist das (fuer ein scheiss)?
<jokrebel> vectory: Zeig doch mal nen Screenshot davon bitte. 
<vectory> klaro
<vectory> jokrebel: http://ompldr.org/vZ3NrNg
<ring0> vielleicht apport?
<jokrebel> vectory: Wenn Du da dann "Report…" auswählst, kommst Du nicht an weitere infos ran?
<vectory> jokrebel: dann soll ich erstmal mein passwort eingeben >_>
<jokrebel> vectory: Dann tu das doch.
<vectory> jokrebel: ja, soll das denn sein?
<vectory> meine frage ist, was das problem ist, wenn ich den report abschicke, erfahre ich doch nichts ueber das prpblem
<ring0> normalerweise kannst du den report vor versand lesen
<vectory> was heisst normaler weise?
<jokrebel> vectory: Normal nicht, aber um an nähere Informationen ranzukommen, was grade schiefgelaufen ist, braucht man manchmal das Passwort.
<ring0> normalerweise bezogen auf gnome, keine ahnung wie das bei lxde aussieht
<jokrebel> vectory: Nach eingabe des PW werden die Crashreportdaten zusammen getragen. Vor dem absenden sollte man das nochmals abbrechen können, falls man den Report nicht senden will.
<vectory> ah ja und wenn ich euch jetzt sage dass dem nicht so ist
<vectory> nach passworteingabe passiert genau nichts sichtbares
<vectory> euch sollte schon bewusst sein, dass die empfehlung, mein passwort einfach so bei irgendeinem programm einzugeben, von dem ich nichts weiss, ziemlich ziemlich mies ist?
<vectory> aber es beruhigt mich, dass ihr das genau so tun wuerdet wie ich :S
<jokrebel> vectory: Also bei ner Gnome-Bugreport Meldung weiß ich, dass ich es tun kann. Für Lubuntu kann ich mangels Erfahrung keine Garantie übernehmen.
<ring0> es ist nicht irgendein programm sondern apport, das braucht teilweise root
<jokrebel> vectory: Alternative wäre immer Cancel zu drücken, was aber zur Folge hätte, dass weder Du noch die Entwickler jemals erfahren können was Du für Problem hast.
<vectory> jokrebel: vllt wuerd ich das ja auch gern mal selber erfahren
 * Loetmichel hatte heute mittag einen kleinen Nostalgie-anfall und hab das alte tecra (p1, 90Mhz, 48MB ram, 2.1GB pladde) aus der ecke gekramt... erstaunlich das das nach 5 jahren in der ecke liegen noch rennt, wenn auch mit leerem biosakku... -> http://www.cyrom.org/palbum/main.php?g2_itemId=13832
<kubine> Title: tecra510cdt_2 (at www.cyrom.org)
<vectory> jokrebel: wo wird der report abgelegt?
<Loetmichel> ups, falscher channel
<Loetmichel> sorry
<jokrebel> vectory: Sorry - _ich_ muss da passen…
<xreal> Verdammter Mist. /me geht gerade zu REWE, kauft ein, u.a. einen Joghurt. Und was passiert? Natürlich... der rutscht nach unten, wird von der Zuckerverpackung aufgestochen und der gesamte Einkauf ist besudelt..
<grossing> xreal, #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist nebenan. Für Stammtisch bitte dorthin schreiben. Danke.
<vectory> jokrebel: in /var/log scheinbar nicht. woanders sollte es aber nicht sein
<xreal> grossing: Mit Ubuntu wäre mir das nicht passiert!
<vectory> mit lubuntu schon
<guntbert> vectory: schau dir /var/crash an
<vectory> guntbert: danke, aber alles aelter
<guntbert> vectory: whoopsie arbeitet definitiv dort
<p01nt3r> hat hier jemand team fortress 2 der steam beta unter 12.04 am laufen?
<bekks> Warum?
<jokrebel> was ist das?
<p01nt3r> was ist was?
<p01nt3r> ihr kennt steam nicht?
<spY|da> wir brauchen steam nicht 
<bekks> p01nt3r: Frag doch bitte was Du wirklich wissen willst.
<p01nt3r> ich brauche es schon
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Jepp! Muss ich jetzt erst Googlen damit ich weis von was Du sprichst?
<spY|da> und bedenke das hier ist ein ubuntu support channel kein steam support channel :-P
<p01nt3r> bleibt doch mal bitte ruhig. immerhin tritt mein problem ja unter ubuntu auf, somit ist also nicht ausgeschlossen, dass das problem auch bei ubuntu liegen KÖNNTE.
<bekks> p01nt3r: FRAG endlich.
<p01nt3r> hab ich doch?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Ob das jemand nutzt, ist keine Suppoortfrage.
<bekks> Frag bitte, was Du wirklich wissen willst.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Das war eher ne Metafrage. Und die Gegenfragen hast Du _nicht_ beantwortet. ;-/
<deldenk> bekks: also ich habs nicht laufen. alles anderen 178 posten das jetzt bitte acuh
<deldenk> ^
<bekks> Umfragen gehören nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<p01nt3r> ich habe nicht gefragt, ob es jemand nutzt, sondern ob jemand das spiel funktionierend am laufen hat. bei mir kommt da immer "spiel zur zeit nicht verfügbar. bitte versuchen sie es später erneut." gegooglet hab ich auch schon.
<spY|da> bei mir laeufts aber nicht unter ubuntu :D
 * jokrebel weiß immer noch nicht um was es geht.
<jokrebel> !frag > potofcoffee
<kubine> potofcoffee: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<jokrebel> sry
<bekks> jokrebel: Is gut. 
<jokrebel> !frag > p01nt3r
<kubine> p01nt3r: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<bekks> jokrebel: Steam ist eine Platform zur Auslieferung von Spielen.
<deldenk> p01nt3r: was man hier meint ist: Dir ist doch sicher scheißegal, ob die anderen das am Laufen haben. Deine Frage zielt auf das WIE!
<p01nt3r> und ich vermute, dass es an einem symbolischen link liegt, den ich erstellen musste, um das spiel auf einem anderen laufwerk installieren zu können.(wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin).
<deldenk> p01nt3r: läuft Steamfehlerfrei?
<p01nt3r> schon.
<bekks> Anderes Laufwerk? Was genau hast Du getan?
<p01nt3r> ich hab den steam ordner vom home auf eine andere partition verlinkt, weil im home zu wenig space frei wart.
<p01nt3r> -t
<p01nt3r> danach erschien der freie platz auch passend im steam-client
<bekks> Und den genauen Befehl den Du da ausgeführt hast bitte...
<p01nt3r> konnte installieren und alles danach
<p01nt3r> mo.
<p01nt3r> m.
<p01nt3r> hä? ich seh grad, die verknüpfung ist ohne mein zutun aus dem home verschwunden?
<bekks> ...
<illdisposed> mh.. <ein wenig off-topic> hier läuft xchat, und ich hab mir ein mp3-post-script zugelegt... nun beißt sich aber der trigger mit dem xchat internen trigger und echot mir jedes mal "Audacious is not currently runnin"
<illdisposed> wie find ich den "toten" trigger?
<apollo13> illdisposed: <ein wenige mehr off-topic> lass solche skripte, die nerven nur
<illdisposed> ich behellige euch ja nicht damit... 
<Fuchs> illdisposed: hm, ich haette gesagt in #xchat fragen 
<illdisposed> ich hätte gesagt dieser chan ist tot
<Fuchs> illdisposed: oder auf hexchat updaten und in #hexchat fragen, das ist, soweit ich gehoert habe, weit mehr maintained als xchat diese Tage 
<Fuchs> kann sein, in dem Fall: siehe letzte Zeile :) 
<dreamon> Wenn youtube videos in Firefox plötzlich anfangen zu stottern. Was sie 2Stunden lang davon nie gemacht haben. Was könnte das sein?
<deldenk> bandbreite?
<dreamon> nein. 
<illdisposed> telekom
<dreamon> Das stottern ist sekündlich. 1Sek ton 1 Sek stumm und bild steht. 
<dreamon> Hat nix mit der Pufferung zu tun
<illdisposed> dein brauser kommt mit der neuesten raubmordkopiersicherung nicht zurand
<illdisposed> ich hab mich irgendwie schon dran gewöhnt dass die ersten 30 sekunden von einem video in 32(!)kb/s sind
<bekks> dreamon: Starte mal Firefox neu.
<dreamon> bekks, unverändert. Leider
<dreamon> Neustart und es ist wieder gut
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-23
<benlu> Hallo, wenn ich mich per ssh in nautilus mit  ssh://benutzer@server:port/pfad/ordner auf dem entfernten Rechner einlogge und dann Daten darauf kopiere, bricht meine Verbindung nach paar MB's schon ab ohne Meldung. 
<benlu> Das Dialogfenster, dass es kopiert wird steht noch da aber es tut sich da nichts. Woran kann das liegen?
<benlu> hmm und wieso springt der Prompt zum Standard wenn ich nautilus aus dem Terminal öffne?
<benlu> habs jetzt mit rsync probiert "rsync -avzPe 'ssh -p 55523' /home/ubuntu/VirtualBox\ VMs benutzer@IP:/media/2TB-Festplatte"
<benlu> bricht auch nach paar Minuten ab und die Anzeige bleibt stecken
<benlu> wer hat nen Rat?
<benlu> eine Verbindung per "ssh server" habe ich ohne Probleme und kann arbeiten aber wenn ich eben Daten von mir auf den entfernten Rechner übertragen will, dann bricht ssh zusammen.
<benlu> jetzt habe ich ne Rückmeldung nach ner Weile bekommen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412432/
<kubine> Title: rsync -e › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<benlu> jetzt hab ich mich erneut verbunden und die Übertragung läuft schon seit ca. 10 Min. ohne Abbruch. seltsam.
<chipdalf> moin moin...
<benlu> moin
<chipdalf> wenn ich ein apt-get dselect-upgrade mache, müssten da dann nicht alle pakete die als uninstall in der paketliste drin sind auch gelöscht werden? kennt sich da wer aus?
<benlu> wer kann mir bei meinem ssh Verbindungsabbruchproblem helfen?
<benlu> rsync -avzPe 'ssh -p 55523' bricht immer noch immer wieder ab.
<chipdalf> benlu: und was sagen die logs? 
<benlu> jetzt habe ich ne Rückmeldung nach ner Weile bekommen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412432/
<kubine> Title: rsync -e › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<chipdalf> hast du virtualbox drauf? 
<benlu> ja
<chipdalf> rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender]: Broken pipe (32)
<chipdalf> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-rsync-2/#post-2732828
<kubine> Title: Problem mit rsync › Backups › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<chipdalf> könnte das bei dir auch helfen? 
<benlu> ich schau mal
<benlu> muss ich also excluden? :D
<benlu> ich versuche tatsächlich eine vdi datei zu übertragen
<chipdalf> dann könnte das echt dein problem sein... 
<chipdalf> möchtest du die vdi denn auch gesichert haben? 
<benlu> ja
<benlu> aber ein "File too large (27)" bekomme ich nicht
<chipdalf> na dann ist das mit dem exkludieren schlecht... 
<benlu> und auf dem Zielrechner ist ext4 als filesystem
<benlu> sollte also kein Problem sein
<chipdalf> ich kenne rsync leider gar nicht... ich schieb ordnerweise alles per ssh rum... 
<chipdalf> benlu: und wenn du rsync mal verbose laufen lässt? 
<chipdalf> ah... haste ja schon... 
<benlu> ja, die Abbrüche finden auch unregelmässig statt... mal nach 2 Min. dann beim nächsten mal nach 10 Min. usw.
<chipdalf> benlu: hast du schon versucht die vdi per ssh zu schieben? wenn du da auch einen abbruch kriegst könnte das am netzwerk liegen...
<benlu> wenn ich es per ssh im Nautilus mache, dann bricht die Verbindung auch immer ab
<chipdalf> benlu: okay... das problem muss nicht bei rsync liegen...
<benlu> per scp habe ich noch nicht gemacht
<chipdalf> gibt ein dauerping auf die zieladresse irgend einen paketloss? 
<benlu> mit portangabe?
<chipdalf> oder eine falls eingestellte mtu? 
<chipdalf> benlu: mit portangabe? der schiebversuch per scp? versuche es mal ohne... wenn das klappt mal mit... 
<benlu> hmm ich sehe gerade, dass man bei ping den Port nicht angeben kann
<benlu> weil es tut sich nichts wenn ich die IP anpinge
<benlu> muss ich vielleicht "ping -b IP-Adresse" angeben?
<chipdalf> benlu: hm... paketfilter aktiviert? 
<benlu> nicht dass ich wüsste
<chipdalf> benlu: ist der zielrechner im internen netzwerk oder irgendwo im internet? 
<benlu> ich habe nur den ssh-server installiert ohne ne iptables oder ne andere firewall einzurichten
<benlu> im internet
<benlu> 40km von hier weg
<chipdalf> okay... die werden wohl eine eingerichtet haben... 
<chipdalf> dann werden die wohl icmp filtern, dann kannste mit ping nichts anfangen...
<benlu> ne, weil ich war der jenige der das alles gemacht hat
<chipdalf> benlu: mach mal auf dem zielrechner ein iptables -L
<benlu> aber wenn man eine IP anpingt und nur ein bestimmter Port offen ist, dann muss es erst durchgescannt werden oder?
<chipdalf> benlu: ping ist ein eigenes protokoll. das braucht eigentlich keine portangabe, das ist normalerweise immer port 0 wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf habe... 
<benlu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412437/
<kubine> Title: iptables -L › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<benlu> ah okay
<benlu> mit sudo?
<chipdalf> lag mal wieder falsch... das echo reply ist der pakettyp 0, nicht der port... 
<chipdalf> benlu: jup... als root... 
<benlu> zeigt alles leer an
<benlu> also keine Regeln der Kette "Chain" drin
<chipdalf> benlu: also in jeder chain als default accept drin? 
<chipdalf> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)... sowas? 
<benlu> ja
<benlu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412442/
<kubine> Title: sudo iptables -L › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<chipdalf> genau, also firewall läuft keine... dafür wird wohl das modem eine haben... kommt mir gerade so in denn sinn... *fg*
<benlu> ahh der netgear router
<benlu> das wird wohl so sein, ja.
<chipdalf> benlu: kopiert der denn irgendwas oder macht der garnichts? du startest und dann passiert nichts mehr bis zum timeout? 
<chipdalf> dann wird wohl der router den port sperren... 
<benlu> ich kann immer wieder fortsetzen
<benlu> es kopiert schon aber bricht halt nach unregelmässigen Abständen oft ab
<chipdalf> liegen auf dem zielrechner denn auch daten ?
<chipdalf> ah, okay...
<benlu> ja
<benlu> es ist eine internte Festplatte die ich speziell für Backups eingerichtet habe
<chipdalf> hm... nas mit internetanschluss?
<benlu> nur der netgear router
<benlu> Kann ich denn die interne Firewall von Netgear Router gefahrlos deaktivieren?
<chipdalf> benlu: aber es ist ein nas und nicht ein rechner? doof formuliert... *g*
<chipdalf> benlu: würde ich eher nicht machen... 
<benlu> es ist ein Desktop-Rechner, kein NAS.
<chipdalf> benlu: wenn dort nichts wichtiges liegt. kanns du mal probeweise die firewall deaktivieren und nnoch mal einen durchlauf machen, um zu sehen obs immer noch abbricht... aber danach müsste dann die firewall sicher wieder aktiviert werden...
<chipdalf> mann, mann, mann... so viele fehler in einem satz... sorry...
<benlu> vergiss die fehler :D ich versuchs :)
<chipdalf> ich drücke dir die daumen... wenn es so klappen würde, wären wir einen schritt weiter... *g*
<chipdalf> entschuldigt... ich weiss... der wunsch war offtopic... *fg*
<benlu> chipdalf: was macht ein dselect-upgrade für gewöhnlich?
<benlu> ich kenne nur dist-update
<benlu> äh upgrade
<chipdalf> benlu: dselect-upgrade setzt die änderungen in den paketlisten um... mach mal ein dpkg --get-selections auf deinem rechner... das zeigt alle pakete die du installiert hast und auch deren status installier, deinstalliert gibt  noch einen dritten zustand aber den weiss ich nicht mehr... 
<chipdalf> wenn du einen rechner mit den gleichen paketen aufsetzen willst, kannst du die paketliste mit dpkg --get-selections auf einem rechner auslesen und nach der grundinstallation des systems auf dem anderen rechner mit dpkg --set-selections wieder einlesen... 
<chipdalf> danach machst du ein dselect-upgrade und der installiert dann alle pakete aus der eingelesenen liste nach... 
<chipdalf> und ich hatte einige pakete die auf deinstall standen und ich wollte wissen wieso: meine forschungen ergaben, dass die pakete nicht mehr drauf sind, aber die konfig-dateien noch. darum markiert der die als deinstalliert und schmeisst die nicht komplett raus... 
<chipdalf> wenn man die pakete komplett raus haben will, muss man die mit apt-get --purge remove deinstallieren, dann fliegen die auch aus der paketliste raus... 
<chipdalf> aber das thema ist ja jetzt geklärt. wie geht es denn deinem sync? *fg*
<benlu> hab gerade erst die firewall deaktiviert
<benlu> ist eine SIP ALG Firewall
<benlu> und NAT Filterung kann man auch noch auf offen stellen oder ganz deaktivieren
<benlu> das lasse ich aber erstmal so aktiviert und auf "sicher" anstatt "offen"
<benlu> ich hoffe, die drehen mir da nicht plötzlich den Saft ab ^^
<chipdalf> *fg*
<chipdalf> darf ich dich fragen wieso du das über einen highport machst? 
<chipdalf> normalerweise läuft ja rsync über port 873...
<benlu> hab meinem Bruder gesagt, er soll den Rechner über Nacht an lassen und ich mache dann selber aus und wenn die sehen "ah rechner noch an" dann kann es passieren, dass die ihn einfach abschalten..
<chipdalf> habe ich gerade aus der /etc/services gegrept... kenne rsync immer noch nicht... *fg*
<benlu> ich habe ja ssh auf 55523 freigegeben
<benlu> also den Port im Router
<benlu> bisher läufts
<chipdalf> das heisst ssh lauscht bei dir standardmässig an dem highport? 
<benlu> ja
<chipdalf> okay... dann ist das i.o. habe schon daran rumgedacht, dass das vielleicht noch für die timeouts zuständig sein könnte... 
<benlu> ist zwar egal aber ich dachte, so wäre ich bissel sicherer dran :D
<chipdalf> benlu: security by obscurity? *fg*
<benlu> :)
<chipdalf> benlu: nimmt auf alle fälle denen die direkt den port 22 scannen den wind aus den segeln... ssh läuft bei mir auch auf einem anderen port... seit da sind komische scanversuche fast auf 0 zurück gegangen... *g*
<PhiKoen> Guten Morgen! Apropos Security... ;-) Ich habe vor, einige Daten bei Dropxbox zu "lagern". Allerdings möchte ich diese vorher verschlüsseln. Reicht es, wenn nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln (Abschnitt GnuPG) vorgehe? Oder sollte ich die Datei(en) vorher in ein passwortgeschütztes 7z Archiv packen und anschließend mit GnuPG verschlüssen? :-)
<kubine> Title: Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<benlu> gut, jetzt sehe ich, dass es wieder steckengeblieben ist... ich werde wohl auch noch den NAT freischalten müssen oder?
<chipdalf> nat ist network address translation, das sorgt dafür, dass der router die pakete intern an die richtige adresse weiterleiten kann... denn solltest du von mir aus gesehen drin lassen... 
<benlu> PhiKoen: ich denke, per EncFS reicht es aus.
<PhiKoen> benlu: Danke. Dann probier ich mal mein Glück mit EncFS :D
<benlu> chipdalf: na gut, aber ich bin jetzt echt ratlos. Soll ich wenigstens das pingen zulassen?
<chipdalf> benlu: ping würde ich zulassen... zumindest bis alles läuft... so könntest du mal einen dauerping laufen lassen und sehen ob du paketloss auf der verbindung hast... 
<benlu> ok
<chipdalf> ssh läuft normalerweise stabil, ich denke nicht das das problem dort liegt... ich tippe eher auf was netzwerkliges... 
<chipdalf> benlu: normalen ssh zugriff auf den rechner hast du? das läuft stabil ohne broken pipes oder sonstige abbruchmeldungen? 
<benlu> ich korrigiere meine Angabe von oben: SPI-Firewall muss es heißen, nicht SIP ALG. SIP ALG ist das mit dem NAT was man auch deaktivieren kann.
<benlu> chipdalf: also normal läuft es soweit aber ich wenn ne weile nichts mache dann bricht die Verbindung ab und ich kann nur noch per ~. mich ganz rausloggen
<benlu> aber wenn ich z.B. top laufen lasse, dann bricht die Verbindung nie ab.
<chipdalf> benlu: genau an sowas habe ich gedacht...
<benlu> okay, ping geht jetzt :)
<benlu> mal sehen...
<chipdalf> benlu: die platte auf der anderen seite ist eine usb-platte oder eine interen? 
<chipdalf> interne... sollte das heissen... 
<benlu> intere SATA2
<spY|da> wer ist der verantwortliche für die dns rückauflösung, der vroot anbieter oder der vrootmieter? 
<chipdalf> mist... musst du mir immer meine besten gedanken zerschlagen? *fg*
<chipdalf> spY|da: hast du denn die möglichkeit die dns-server selbst zu konfigurieren? 
<chipdalf> benlu: auf welchem rechner läuft denn rsync? auf dem lokalen oder dem entfernten? 
<benlu> chipdalf: auf dem lokalen.
<benlu> mit rsync -avzPe 'ssh -p 55523' ...
<chipdalf> benlu: doofe frage: kannst du rsync auf dem entfernten laufen lassen und die daten bei dir holen lassen? 
<benlu> ich könnts machen aber ich wüsste nicht wie ^^
<benlu> hab hier keinen ssh server isntalliert
<chipdalf> benlu: das ist schlecht... *lol*
<chipdalf> benlu: apt-get install ssh *fg3
<benlu> dann muss ich noch im router rumfummeln bei mir usw. will das nicht.
<chipdalf> okay... überredet... lassen wir das. da ich das gefühl habe, dass der andere rechner bei wenig last einen abbruch macht, wäre spannend gewesen obs anders rum läuft, aber das muss auch anders gehen, da hast du recht... 
<benlu> ping läuft immer noch ohne Abbruch
<chipdalf> benlu: der rsync auch? 
<benlu> achso, hab das ohne rsync laufen.. 
<benlu> meintest du parallel zu rsync? :D
<chipdalf> ist auch gut... brich den mal mit ctrl-c ab und schau dir die statistik an... 
<spY|da> chipdalf, ich kann meinen eigenen dns-server laufen lassen 
<chipdalf> benlu: das hatte ich gemeint, aber auch ohne rsync ist der aussagekräftig... 
<benlu> 822 packets transmitted, 811 received, 1% packet loss, time 822200ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 15.327/25.537/506.447/36.590 ms
<chipdalf> benlu: du solltest über die zeit einfach keinen paketloss gehabt haben... 
<benlu> 1% lol
<benlu> ist das schlimm?
<chipdalf> benlu: okay... das eine prozent dürfte keine probleme machen...
<benlu> ich kenne mich da gar nicht aus
<chipdalf> spY|da: na wenn du es kannst, kannst du es ja machen. was steht denn in den agb's? 
<dreamon> Gibt es einen empfehlenswerten "youtube" downloader. Mit Konvertierung wäre nicht schlecht. 
<chipdalf> dreamon: für firefox den downloadhelper... findest du in den addons... 
<spY|da> chipdalf, das steht nichts bzgl dns drin, ich dachte nur ich kann ihm das aufdrücken bevor ich da selbst nen bind9 installiere 
<chipdalf> benlu: wenn viele pakete wegen fehlern nachgeladen werden müssen, wird die verbindung irgendwann abgebrochen... aber bei 1% ist das unwahrscheinlich...
<benlu> dreamon: ClipGrab ist okay
<chipdalf> spY|da: na frag den mal ganz lieb, vielleicht macht dir der support das ja... 
<benlu> chipdalf: aha gut, ich lass es mal jetzt parallel laufen 
<dreamon> chipdalf, Den kannte ich. benlu Den kannte ich noch nicht. Danke euch.
<chipdalf> spY|da: ich glaube die machen das lieber selbst, als dass die dann komische phänomene mit falscher dns haben... 
<chipdalf> dreamon: bitte, bitte... 
<spY|da> chipdalf, danke 
<chipdalf> benlu: lass den ping auf der entfernten maschine laufen... dann bricht die vielleicht nicht ab... 
<chipdalf> weil dann ja immer eine verbindung steht... 
<benlu> also ping auf die interne IP 192...?
<chipdalf> benlu: nein... auf deine lokale maschine mit externer ip... 
<benlu> hmm aber jetzt habe ich etwas bei ping gemerkt: Anfangs war der ping immer bei 20ms und jetzt stets zwischen 200-300ms
<benlu> was kann das bedeuten?
<chipdalf> dass es länger dauert, bis die antwort ankommt... *fg*
<benlu> ja schon aber warum diese Änderung von 20 auf 250?
<benlu> das änderte sich nämlich beim pingen abrupt
<benlu> oh man, ping ist wieder bei 20ms und rsync ist wohl steckengeblieben -.-
<chipdalf> die pakete werden in der ankommenden reihenfolge verarbeitet, und da rsync ja auch läuft, kommen vorher noch ein paar pakete an die verarbeitet werden wollen, daher dauert es länger... 
<chipdalf> die vdi-datei hast du noch nicht rüberkopieren können oder? 
<benlu> nee, jetzt bei 94% steckengeblieben
<benlu> aber wird immer mehr ^^
<chipdalf> genau das wollte ich gerade fragen... *g*
<benlu> weil ich -P als Option angab... kann das auch scp?
<chipdalf> ich glaube wenn die grosse datei mal drüben ist, könnte rsync normal durchlaufen... 
<benlu> weil da sind  noch paar andere große dabei :D
<benlu> insgesamt wollte ich 7GiB wo rüberkopieren
<benlu> s/wo/so
<chipdalf> benlu: scp zeigt dir den vorschritt für jede datei... 
<benlu> chipdalf: aber wenn ich z.B. eine 2GiB Datei kopiere und diese dann bei 1GiB abbricht, dann kann ich nicht per scp fortsetzen oder?
<chipdalf> benlu: das kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber versuche es mal mit scp, wenn das erste backup mal drüben wäre, wäre das ein fortschritt... *fg3
<benlu> hast recht *g*
<chipdalf> benlu: na? irgendwelche fortschritte erziel? 
<benlu> 98% und ich muss bibbern ^^
<chipdalf> mit rsync oder mit scp?
<benlu> noch rsync und bei 99% abbruch -.-
<benlu> ich will gucken ob die nächste große Datei mit rsync auch abbricht..
<spY|da> wenn ich mich einlogge auf meinem ubuntu server krieg ich ne schöne nachricht, wo finde ich diese in /etc/ um sie zu erweitern? 
<apollo13> /etc/modt?
<spY|da> ja, danke 
<apollo13> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105689/how-is-etc-motd-updated
<kubine> Title: server - How is /etc/motd updated? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nevchen> moin
<benlu> chipdalf: also scp blieb auch stecken nach ner weile und bricht aber nicht ab.. wie eingefroren bei "73%  298MB   0.0KB/s - stalled -"
<chipdalf> benlu: hm... das bestärkt meine meinung, dass es irgendwo am netz hängt... 
<chipdalf> benlu: wie gross war denn die datei? 
<jokrebel> ist da vielleicht FAT32 im Spiel?
<chipdalf> jokrebel: nö, auf dem zielrechner ist ein ext...
<benlu> chipdalf: es liegt nicht an der Dateigröße. Hab vorhin geschafft nach etlichen Versuchen eine 3GiB Datei zu kopieren und dann bei der nächsten kleineren blieb rsync wieder stecken.
<benlu> dann habe ich es mit scp probiert und auch da bleibt es stehen, wie oben erwähnt.
<benlu> jokrebel: hab ext4 überall
<bekks> benlu: WLAN?
<benlu> WLAN nur hier am client
<chipdalf> benlu: hm... das wlan hattest du mir verschwiegen... *fg*
<bekks> Das reicht doch für eine beschissene Verbindung.
<benlu> ^^
<bekks> benlu: Welches WLAN Chipset, und die Ausgabe von iwconfig bitte
<benlu> aber normal habe ich hier keine Probleme mit WLAN.
<chipdalf> benlu: aber der ping mit dem paketloss von 1% war ja auch über die wlan-verbindung, oder? 
<bekks> Normal kopierst du auch keine grossen Dateien.
<benlu> chipdalf: ja auch
<bekks> 1% paket loss? Das ist mies.
<chipdalf> bekks: 822 zu 811.. das finde ich nicht sooo schlimm...
<bekks> 1% ist mies. :)
<chipdalf> das müsste die fehlerkorrektur ja schlucken ohne einen verbindungsabbruch zu machen...
<bekks> Die Fehlerkorrektur müsste auch 99% schlucken. In der Theorie.
<bekks> In der Praxis sieht das halt anders aus.
<chipdalf> benlu: ergo: kabel an den rechner packen und noch mal versuchen... *fg3
<bekks> benlu: Kommen die Ausgaben noch?
<benlu> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412447/
<kubine> Title: wlan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Die Link Quality ist schlecht.
<benlu> Kabel werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren..
<benlu> was bedeutet "53/70"?
<bekks> Skala: 53 von 70 Punkten.
<bekks> Und das ist halt auch nicht toll.
<benlu> was wäre z.B. ganz okay?
<bekks> http://linux.die.net/man/8/iwconfig
<kubine> Title: iwconfig(8) - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<bekks> 70 wäre gut.
<benlu> das wäre ja gaaanz optimal :)
<benlu> nun, danke für die Tipps. Ihr seid die besten! :-)
<bekks> Wieviele Wochen bastelst Du nun daran rum? :)
<benlu> am diesem Problem erst seit gestern.
<chipdalf> benlu: fortschritte? *fg*
<benlu> das mach ich dann später... ich berichte dann ;)
<chipdalf> benlu: mach hin... wir sind gespannt... *lol*
<koelner> Hallo
<koelner> Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit unter xubuntu ein dist-upgrade von 12.04 auf 12.10 auszuführen. Leider erfolglos. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?
<jokrebel> koelner: Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?
<jokrebel>  : koelner: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> koelner: Ohne Antworten auf gestellte Gegenfragen wird das "Tip geben" schwer (und wenn dann eher spekulativ)
<koelner> jokrebel: Ich war mal kurz da, wohin auch ein Kaiser geht :)
<koelner_> jokrebel, bin mal gerade auf xuubuntu gewechselt
<koelner_> zu 1 No LSB modules are available.
<jokrebel> koelner_: Nopasten bitte und die komplette Ausgabe
<koelner_> zu 2 Linux TravelMate-630 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:45:18 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> !pasten > koelner_
<kubine> koelner_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<koelner_> ok
<koelner_> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412452/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> koelner_: lsb_release -a   … Mit -a dahinter *seufz*
<jokrebel> koelner_: Und was ist an "komplett" nicht eindeutig (_mit_ Befehlseingabezeile)
<koelner_> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412452/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koelner_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412457/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> koelner_: Willst Du das per 12.10er CD machen? …Versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" 
<koelner_> nein 
<koelner_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412462/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> das mit den CD-Einträgen ist komisch.
<jokrebel> Mach mal ein "do-release-upgrade"
<koelner_> Ich hatte mal eine Live-CD eingelegt und da wurde mir angeboten, die Software zu installieren
<jokrebel> also doch…
<koelner_> "Keine neue Freigabe gefunden"
<jokrebel> koelner_: Dann ist Deine Paketverwaltung wohl schon ziemlich verbogen. Weil die Quellen die Dein "update" nutzt sind ja noch die von 12.04
<jokrebel> koelner_: Hast Du die 12.10er Live-CD immer noch drin?
<koelner_> nein, die steht lediglich in der Paketquellen
<koelner_> Installiert ist 12.04
<jokrebel> Dann hau das mal aus den Quellen raus. UND! Datensicherung, falls nicht vorhanden.
<koelner_> Hab ich gerade gemacht
<jokrebel> koelner_: Beides?
<koelner_> jokrebel, ich hab Dich doch richtig verstanden. die 12.10 raus?
<jokrebel> koelner_: Und Datensicherung _und_ die quantal-Einträge aus den Paketquellen entfernen.
<jokrebel> und viel Daumen drücken…
<koelner_> jokrebel, Datensicherung ist NOCH nicht notwendig. Das System  ist noch in Test
<peter____> hallo, nutze seit heute ubuntu 12.10 und wollte nun unter einstellungen nach hardware suchen wie bei 12.4 und dann den nvidia treiber installieren, aber in den einstellungen gibt es den button nicht mehr?
<koelner_> Was ist quantal
<jokrebel> koelner_: Der Codename von 12.10
<jokrebel> koelner_: Aber ganz ehrlich; wenn es sowieso praktisch nur ein nagelneues Testsystem ist, dann installier doch besser 12.10 komplett neu drüber. Die Reparatur des "jetzigem verbogenem" könnte Stunden dauern und der Erfolg ist (je nach dem was da vorher alles schiefging beim Halb-Upgrade) nicht garantiert.
<peter____> wie installiert man unter ubuntu 12.10 den proprietären nvidia treiber?
<meho> peter____, unter Softwarequellen gibt es einen Reiter glaub ich.
<koelner_> jokrebel, Die 12.10 läuft auf diesem Rechner nicht, bzw. sie rödelt längere Zeit ohne Ergebnis
<peter____> im wiki steht man muss einen linux header installieren sonst ist alles kaputt, stimmt das meho? habe nach dem install die software aktuallisiert
<jokrebel> koelner_: Als Live-Boot? Oder die Installation? Versuche bitte, Dich eindeutiger auszudrücken.
<koelner_> Live-Boot. 
<meho> peter____, welchem wiki?
<koelner_> Installation, soweit komme ich garnicht
<jokrebel> koelner_: Wie lange hast Du gewartet? So eine LiveCD kann (je nach Rechner) schon auch mal ein paar Minuten brauchen, bis die Oberfläche (Unity 3D braucht schon recht viel Ressourcen) komplett da ist.
<peter____> meho im wiki von ubuntuusers zu nvidia, okay habe den reiter für zusätzliche treiber gefunden, da stehen jetzt 5 Treiber welcher davon ist jetzt der richtige?
<koelner_> jokrebel, mehr als 10 Minuten
<peter____> in 12.4 stand ja immer hinter den zwei treibern (empfohlen)
<meho> peter____, versuche einfach die neueste version.
<koelner_> jokrebel, Lass mal gut sein. Ich versuch es in den nächsten Tagen nochmal. Danke für die Hilfe
<peter____> da steht eine mit getestet die habe ich genommen die experimentelen sind mir zu heiß
<meho> peter____, ok.
<azrael_> guten abend ich wollte den tuxshop installieren was mir auch keine probleme bereitet allerdings benötige ich damit das programm läuft diese beiden pakete libqt3-mt, libqt3-mt-mysql, qt3-assistant, qt3-doc, polymer, libjpeg62 welche ich nicht finde
<bekks> azrael_: Dann schau auf packages.ubuntu.com ob es diese Pakete für dein Ubuntu überhaupt gibt.
<apollo13> qt 3 ist aber auch schon steinalt
<apollo13> und ubuntu hat die packages afaik inzwischen gekickt
<joogi> hey weis jemand zufaellig an was das liegen koennte: will mit wo:et installieren (is nen quake3 engine in 32bit auf nem 64bit system) hab ne intel hd4000. funzt auch alles schoen und gut nachdem ich die 32bit libs installiert hab. Jedoch schaut das ganze dann so aus: http://picturepush.com/public/11752855
<kubine> Title: screen_small.png Picture (at picturepush.com)
<d00mrul0r> hd4000 is keine karte zum spielen
<ThreeM> hd4000 ist garkeine karte
<d00mrul0r> genau
<joogi> fuer wo:et reichts
<joogi> mehr will ich nicht :)
<d00mrul0r> siehste ja das die nicht reicht
<stevieh> d00mrul0r: und das äussert sich in sowas?
<joogi> sie funzt unter siduction und unter arch... so da ich aber gerade kubuntu teste...
<stevieh> Ich dachte, da werden GraKA langsam?
<apollo13> d00mrul0r: du bist nicht wirklich hilfreich und du liegst falsch dass damit et nicht geht
<joogi> ja
<joogi> danke
<apollo13> joogi: steht in der console irgendwas?
<d00mrul0r> ich zock schon 15 jahre wolfenstein bzw et, erzählt mir nix von dem game
<joogi> ...
<apollo13> d00mrul0r: nur ist das hier komplett irrelevant
<stevieh> was aber nichts am technikverständnis hlift ;-)
<apollo13> joogi: kannst mal in nem config file versuchen das spiel auf windowed zu stellen oder ist es das schon?
<d00mrul0r> hd4000 ist keine graka das ist ein haufen scheiße sry aber da kann man auch nix schön reden
<bekks> !ot > d00mrul0r 
<kubine> d00mrul0r: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<apollo13> d00mrul0r: wie gesagt nicht hilfreich, entweder hilf oder lass es bleiben
<d00mrul0r> ja ich helfe ja, kauf dir für 30 euro ne graka und gut is
<bekks> d00mrul0r: Hörst Du bitte mit dem Offtopic auf? Danke.
<d00mrul0r> nö
<bekks> Geht doch.
<stevieh> .-9
<joogi> ka
<joogi> hier der paste: http://pastebin.com/QQ3GWRFN
<kubine> Title: execing profiles/joogi/etconfig.cfg Cvar_Set2: com_hunkMegs 56 Cvar_Set2: com_ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<joogi> was soll ich mir fuer woet einbauen ne gtx540 xD
<ThreeM> also et sollte auf jedenfall laufen
<ThreeM> nur so zur info, wieso der fehler auftritt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht :)
<joogi> ThreeM: ja das lieft auch schon auf ner ati rage 128 von daher :D
<apollo13> hmm also der log schaut nicht zu schlimm aus
<joogi> ne
<joogi> es geht auch das spiel
<joogi> nur halt texturen kaputt
<joogi> ich bin da eh nicht anspruchsvoll aber farbe darfs dann doch schon haben :)
<apollo13> naja er sagt dass er texturen nicht laden konnte
<apollo13> vlt fehlen da welche
<joogi> naja ich hab 3 mal neu reinkopiert
<joogi> incl nochmal neu den installier geladen usw...
<apollo13> hmm im internet steht öfters mal das etpro weniger probleme als etpub hat was grafik angeht
<joogi> jo das nen etpro was ich start :)
 * beaver74 hat das fehlende Texturen Problem mit BF2 unter Wine auch (nicht alles mitgelesen hab)
<kuckuck> Tach, meine fn-taste zum deaktivieren des touchpads geht nicht mehr... ka ob es daran liegt das heute ein update rein kam. die anderen fn-tasten gehen aber
<kuckuck> scheint so als xev die auch nicht erkennt
<bekks> Welches Update kam denn rein?
<bekks> Und wenn xev die nicht mehr sieht, ist sie defekt.
<kuckuck> hmm ich mach alle 7 tage nen update 12.04
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage jetzt nicht :)
<kuckuck> moment
<kuckuck> bekks,  glaube da hat aber nichts mit der tastatur zu tun... http://www.xup.in/dl,11207934/Bildschirmfoto_vom_2012-12-23_17:24:37.png/
<kubine> Title: Download: Bildschirmfoto_vom_2012-12-23_17:24:37.png | xup.in (at www.xup.in)
<kuckuck> ich meine ja nur... das ich heute nen update gemacht habe... so jetzt vor ner stunde ist es mir aufgefallen
<bekks> Und wenn xev die nicht mehr sieht, ist sie defekt.
<kuckuck> werde später mal unter windows testen, ob das wahr ist :S hoffe nicht
<bekks> Dazu braucht man kein Windows. :)
<dreamon> Wie kann man von youtube videos in eine MP3 wandeln?
<bekks> dreamon: Gar nicht. MP3 ist kein Videocontainer.
<dreamon> bekks, ;) Auf das Video würde ich ja gern Verzichten. 
<apollo13> avidemux falls das das format von youtube unterstützt?
<bekks> ffmpeg
<dreamon> apollo13, Dachte ich auch. Aber ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden, wie man ihm sagt das er das Video ignorieren soll. 
<apollo13> dann such mal in google nach split video audio ;)
<apollo13> aber wie bekks sagte ffmpeg ist vlt einfacher
<PhiKoen> dreamon: youtube-dl + ffmpeg (für wav) + lame (für mp3) :)
<dreamon> Sound Converter ist in den Paketquellen. Vielleicht das. Dachte ich frag mal ob es ein mir unbekanntes Programm gibt. Danke euch
<bekks> Du hast nicht mal nach einem Programm gefragt.
<bekks> Sondern nach einer technischen Unmöglichkeit. :)
<dreamon> Ok, Sound Converter tut das.. und das ich sags mal so. Brutal einfach. 
<apollo13> avidemux auch
<dreamon> bekks, Technisch ginge aber anders. Ich lass es an der Anlage abspielen und hebe das Microfon vom PC hin und nehme es in MP3 auf .. hust
<apollo13> aufmachen und audio speichern klicken -_-
<bekks> dreamon: Dann mach es doch...
<dreamon> bekks, Das nächste mal. Hab schon mit Sound Converter 20 Stk gewandelt. ;)
<vectory> mag mir jemand verraten, weshalb ich in synaptic kein libcurl3-dev finden kann, es aber grad mit apt-get installiere?
<PhiKoen> also laut http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libcurl3-dev gibt es das Paket. :D Möglicherweise ein Anzeigefehler von Synaptic?
<ppq> vectory: vllt. ist es in den quellen nicht verfügbar, du hast es aus irgendeinem grund aver noch im paketcache... apt-cache policy libcurl3-dev ?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package libcurl3-dev in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vectory> weshalb sollte ich es im cache haben, aber nicht installiert %D
<vectory> egal, make laeuft jetzt :)
<vectory> libcurl3-dev ist ein metapackage oder so, das eins von drei libcurl4-*-dev paketen haben will. da wundert mich dann wieder, dass es ~4-openssl-dev vorschlaegt, obwohl ~3-gnutls installiert ist. abwarten obs am ende laeuft
<vectory> beratung fuers kompilieren ist hier wohl weniger angedacht, wenn es schon ein play-deb gibt
<PhiKoen> vectory: Was baust Du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? :)
<vectory> PhiKoen: http://ufoai.org
<kubine> Title: UFO:AI (at ufoai.org)
<PhiKoen> vectory: Gibt es für das Spiel keine vorkompilierte Pakete (beziehungsweise ein PPA)? :o
<vectory> PhiKoen: schon, aber fremdquellen soll man ja moeglichst vermeiden, also mach ic das statisch und kanns spaeter einfach loeschen
<PhiKoen> :)
<Fury1306> Macht es Sinn Swap auf eine eigne Festplatte zu legen= Ich soll auf nem alten Rechner eines Kumpels (l)ubuntu installieren.
<Fury1306> die Hardauflistung enthält u.a. eine 2.1 GB Festplatte.
<Fury1306> Die andere Festplatte hat 250 GB und ist vermutlich um einiges neuer und schneller.
<Fury1306> Oder soll ich die kleine Platte einfach links liegen lassen?
<apollo13> 2.1 gb festplatte? ab in die tonne
<apollo13> außerdem sind 2.1gb je nach ram menge und gewünschtem hibernate support eh zu wenig
<vectory> Fury1306: nimm lieber xubuntu, meiner bescheidenen meinung nach ist lubuntu nicht ausgereift
<Fury1306> ich hab lubuntu schon selbst einige zeit auf nem stick benutzt. xubuntu noch nie. daher ist meine erste wahl zunächst lubuntu.
<_Phil_>  ausgabe von cat /etc/issue    Linux Mint 14 Nadia \n \l
<apollo13> _Phil_: dann bist du hier leider falsch
<_Phil_> oops... falscher can... sorry.. 
<x42> naja sooo falsch ja nun auch nicht
<Fuchs> dochdoch
<x42> egal
<vectory> unerwuenscht ist das wort dass ihr sucht :S
<vectory> -s
<nevchen> nabend
<c_korn> nabend, ich bekomme in empathy immer die meldung "google-talk-konto benötigt eine autorisierung". aber wie autorisiere ich es denn?
<jokrebel> c_korn: Vermutlich mit Deime, Google-Account und dem zugehörigen Kennwort.
<jokrebel> *Deinem
<c_korn> jokrebel: also wenn ich meine online-konten öffne, sehe ich nirgens, dass irgend etwas eine autorisierung benötigt: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/pblodhnv/OnlineKonten_001.png
<jokrebel> c_korn: Schon mal in den Einstellungen geschaut?
<c_korn> jokrebel: ich soll online gehen, um die einstellungen zu bearbeiten. das heißt ich soll mich im browser bei google anmelden? http://i.imagebanana.com/img/1nrytpo1/OnlineKonten_001.png
<jokrebel> c_korn: Nun, ich weis es nicht. Aber um einen Google-Account nutzen zu können ist es vermutlich schon sinnvoll sich dort auch anzumelden und anschließend einzulogen,
<c_korn> jokrebel: also ich habe alle anwendungen autorisiert bei google http://i.imagebanana.com/img/hbncz9ut/Auswahl_001.png
<c_korn> jokrebel: als ich in empathy den account erstellt habe, habe ich mich mit meinen zugangsdaten angemeldet. deshalb weiß ich nicht, was da jetzt autorisiert werden soll.
<jokrebel> c_korn: Deshalb hat aber ja empathy noch keine Zugriff auf dieses Konto, oder.
<jokrebel> c_korn: Vielleicht wurde das Passwort in Empathy nicht gespeichert?
<c_korn> jokrebel: also ich habe den google account jetzt gelöscht in empathy und lege einen neuen an. so muss es doch richtig sein: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/ftrzpyq7/OnlineKonten_001.png
<jokrebel> c_korn: Keine Ahnung. Nutze das _so_ nicht.
<c_korn> jokrebel: ok, danke für deine hilfe.
<crenberry> hallihallo
<crenberry> ich bin auf der suche ach hilfe ;) bezogen auf meine wlankarte
<crenberry> ich bekomm sie leider nicht aktiviert
<sdx23> crenberry: Das Problem genau zu schildern könnte hilfreich sein.
<crenberry> laptop: hp compac nc6220
<crenberry> wlan karte verbaut,ubuntu gerade neu aufgespielt
<crenberry> die karte lief schon einmal unter ubuntu 11.04
<crenberry> damals hatte mir jemand was geschickt apt-get usw. dann ging es
<deldenk> was sagt denn lspci?
<crenberry> bin leider noch neuling
<crenberry> iwconfig: no wireless extensions
<deldenk> lspci | grep Network
<crenberry> so wie es da steht soll ich es eingeben?
<deldenk> jep
<crenberry> getan, aber passiert nix
<deldenk> was für eine ausgabe bekommst du?
<crenberry> keine, er springt zur neuen eingabe
<crenberry> mom
<crenberry> lspci | grep network
<crenberry> wenn ich ENTER klicke kommt nix, ausser neue zeile
<deldenk> gib mal nur lspci ein ohne den Rest
<crenberry> hab ich grad
<crenberry> kommt sehr viel :) wonach soll ich suchen?
<deldenk> nach dem netzwerkadapter
<crenberry> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<guntbert> Kompromiss: crenberry tippe lspci | grep -i net
<guntbert> erledigt :)
<crenberry> ;)
<deldenk> :)
<crenberry> könnt ihr damit was anfangen?
<guntbert> jetzt frag ich mich aber, was du vorher eingegeben hast
<crenberry> wie gesagt, es lief schon mal mit dem wlan
<crenberry> wohl verschrieben -.-
<deldenk> crenberry: sudo rfkill unblock all 
<deldenk> crenberry: und anschließend noch einmal iwconfig
<crenberry> lo        no wireless extensions.
<crenberry> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<guntbert> crenberry: schau einmal auf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx nach 
<kubine> Title: WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<deldenk> crenberry: schau mal bitte nach dpkg -l | grep wireless-tools
<deldenk> crenberry: ...ob das installiert ist
<sdx23> deldenk: Ist es, sonst ginge iwconfig nicht.
<deldenk> patsch
<deldenk> ^^
<sdx23> Und guntberts Tipp sich nach einem funktionierenden Treiber umzusehen ist schon die richtige Richtung.
<sdx23> im deutschen Wiki gäb's auch noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx - aber ich würde das englische bevorzugen.
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<crenberry> okay ich versuchs mal da
<deldenk> so, ich hab dann auch mal ne Frage, da ich als Arch-User von Ubuntu und insbesondere von Unity keine/kaum Ahnung habe.
<deldenk> Mein Filius bekommt morgen u.a. einen MinecrAFTaCCOUNT geschenkt eingerichtet ist bereits alles und...
<deldenk> mir fehlt lediglich die Hilfestellung, wie ich einen entsprechenden Starter im Unitiy-Panels verankere-
<deldenk> ...Aufruf läuft über java -jar ~/minecraft/minecraft.jar
<deldenk> wie gehts?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigenen-Starter-ueber-das-Hauptmenue-erstellen
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<crenberry> so, also hab da was mit den b43legacy treibern gefunden aber finde nicht so richtig eine quelle zum installieren
<koegs> bzw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deldenk> alles klar - Danke
<deldenk> ...das erste ist wohl das, was ich suche
<crenberry> habe b43legacy treiber für wlan karte installiert.. ergebnis iwconfig no wireless extensions
<crenberry> bei mir gehts leider nicht
<sdx23> in dmesg sollte was dazu stehen. Hast du dazwischen neu gebootet?
<deldenk> crenberry:  nacheinander: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<deldenk> crenberry: dann: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<deldenk> crenberry: reboot
<deldenk> crenberry: ich seh grade, das steht auch auf der ubuntuseite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<crenberry> mom ich starte mal neu
<Orcor> ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 und würde gerne im terminal ein befehl eingeben wo ich von meine Nvidia die temperatur sehen kann und wie die cpu arbeitet
<crenberry> wieder da
<march_notebook> wb crenberry 
<crenberry> also nun gehts 
<crenberry> oh man, ich will ja nicht immer fragen müssen.
<crenberry> woher kann man das wissen mit den quellen und so.. kann man das irgendwann selber herleiten?
<crenberry> ich will ja versuchen ubuntu zu verstehen :) 
<sdx23> crenberry: ein guter Ansatz ist jeweils im Wiki zu suchen, ob es nicht womöglich einen Artikel zum Thema gibt. Der Rest kommt mit der Zeit.
<crenberry> ich bin wieder via kabel im netz. Verbindung zum router steht aber ins irc ging es irgendwie nicht
<crenberry> okay danke :)
<deldenk> crenberry: http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/openbook
<kubine> Title: Galileo Computing - - Bücher online lesen und herunterladen (at www.galileocomputing.de)
<deldenk> crenberry: 12.04 für umme
<edgarge> hallo, miteinander
<edgarge> edgarge: Kann mir jemand eine Frage zum Software-Center beantworten?
<ring0> edgarge, frag einfach :)
<edgarge> also, das software-center bietet den abgleich der progs zwischen mehreren rechnern an. ich habe aber öfter diese gewechselt, bzw. wieder deinstalliert. jetzt tauchen im sw-center die alten rechner auf und sind nicht mehr zu entfernen.  wie mache ich's?
<ring0> das habe ich nie genutzt, da kann ich dir nicht helfen
<edgarge> ok. thx.
<ring0> vielleicht weiß es jemand anderes. entweder einfach ein wenig warten oder zu einer humaneren zeit nochmal probieren
<edgarge> stimmt. ist spaät. bin nachtmensch :-)
<ring0> ;)
<edgarge> ring0: bin dann weg. schöne weihnacht.
<ring0> edgarge, gleichfalls
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-16
<Lanaii> Morgen. Ich hab zurzeit noch LM 16 installiert und würde gerne auf Ubuntu umsteigen. Jetzt ist meine frage, welche Version. 12.04 LTS oder 13.10
<LetoThe2nd> kommt etwas auf deine wünsche an
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du immer eher an aktueller software hängst, dann 12.04.
<LetoThe2nd> äh 13.10 mein ich
<LetoThe2nd> und never-touch-a-running-system leute eher 12.04
<LetoThe2nd> wobei jetzt gerade der unterschied antürlich besonders gross ist, und beide im april/mai grosses update wollen werden.
<Lanaii> ja im april kommt ja 14.04 LTS da wäre es doch vom upgrade leichter von der 13.10
<LetoThe2nd> jein. LTS->LTS wird ausdrücklih offiziell unterstützt.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du aber von ner nicht-LTS kommst will dieses neue 14.04er dann auch nicht LTS bleiben.
<Lanaii> naja ich würd halt gerne ein stabiles system bevorzugen
<Lanaii> und was man so liest/sieht/hört soll ja 13.10 nicht so prickelnd sein
<Lanaii> da soll 13.04 noch besser gewesen sein
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, kommt ein bisschen drauf on ob irgendwas in der 12.04 für dich absolut nicht tragbar ist weil zu alt.
<Lanaii> Die große Frage stell ich mir, ob meine Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon HD 7700) von Ubuntu tadellos unterstützt wird.
<Lanaii> denn bei LM gibt es keine Probleme
<LetoThe2nd> mir persönlich wären weder bei 13.04 noch 13.10 grosse macken aufgefallen.
<dadrc> Wenn die Treiber bei Mint funktionieren, werden sie das auch bei Ubuntu. Sind ja die gleichen BLOBs
<LetoThe2nd> kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. ich had 2x HD5xxx drin, unter 12.04 machen die keine mucken. unter neueren hakts dann manchmal, aber das liegt eher an ATI selbst.
<Lanaii> Also versteh ich das richtig, will ich neuere Software/Kernel etc. haben dann 13.10 ansonsten 12.04
<LetoThe2nd> im allgemeinen ja. wobei die browser auch auf 12.04 aktualisiert werden, und kernel (nach wunsch) auch.)
<koegs> und: die "alten" kernel im LTS werden ja auch gepflegt was sicherheit angeht, neuere Kernel braucht man eher wegen besonderer Hardware
<Lanaii> denke mal ich werd 12.04 nehmen
<Lanaii> Hallo, ich habe mir einen Ubuntu 12.04 usb stick erstellt und  installiert, jetzt ist es so das ich beim booten des frisch installierten system mal 5 minuten warten muss und dann startet das system. Nebenbei funktioniert keine logitech hardware
<Lanaii> Wo kann da das problem sein
<Lanaii> In der live version gibt es keine probleme
<LetoThe2nd> ne längere bootzeit liegt gerne mal an nem exotischen dateisystem, ansonsten hilft vermutlich bootchart bei der analyse
<fcasti> -it
<Lanaii> Es ist auch wenn ich neustarte nur ein violetter bildschirm zu sehen
<Lanaii> Habe auch schon öfters neu gestartet und auch schon zum zweiten mal installiert
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, hast du irgendwelche exotischen dateisysteme? wie z.b. btrfs oder so eingesetzt?
<Lanaii> Nein 
<Lanaii> Hab alles standardmäßig eingestellt gelassen
<LetoThe2nd> ok... da hab ich das öfters mal gesehen
<Lanaii> An der ssd kann es ja nicht liegen
<Lanaii> Oder?
<LetoThe2nd> sollte es nicht ;)
<Lanaii> Ok
<Lanaii> Kann ich im live system den stick mit ubuntu 13.10 bestücken ohne probleme?
<LetoThe2nd> wie meinen?
<Lanaii> Egal war gerade ein dummer gedanke
<Lanaii> Meinte das wenn ich von usb starte (ubuntu 12.04) ob ich da ubuntu 13.10 drauf installieren kann
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, zum thema bootzeit: bootchart, oder einfach mal in demsg schauen
<Lanaii> Ich kann ja nichts eintippen oder so
<Lanaii> Da ja weder maus noch tastatur erkannt werden, ausser im live system
<LetoThe2nd> hmmm. komisch.
<LetoThe2nd> hast schon recht, mal mit 13.10 versuchen ist sicher nicht ganz verkehrt
<Lanaii> Ja n ur wie auf den usb bekommen. Habe nur einen rechner sowie einen usb stick.
<LetoThe2nd> von wo auch bist du dann gerad im irc? ;)
<Lanaii> Tablet
<dadrc> Aber wenn der Rechner (halt mit 5 Minuten Verzögerung) bootet, sollte es doch kein Problem sein, dann damit 13.10 auf den Stick zu packen
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<Lanaii> Versteh ich nicht
<dadrc> Ah, da. Tastatur und Maus gehen nicht.
 * LetoThe2nd muss leider mal etwas produktiv hier sein
<Lanaii> Richtig
<dadrc> Maus abziehen und wieder anstecken, wenn das System gebootet ist, hast du schon gemacht?
<Lanaii> Nein
<Lanaii> Werde ich dann gleich testen
<Lanaii> Mache gerade eine neuinstallation, davor aber mit gparted alles schön formatiert
<Lanaii> Doppelt hält besser
<Lanaii> Am secure boot kann es ja nicht liegen
<dadrc> hmhm. Wär ich mir nicht so sicher
<Lanaii> Kam mir gerade so in kopf da microsoft ja so drauf steht
<dadrc> Secure Boot ist ziemlich biestig. Kannst du das im BIOS ausmachen?
<Lanaii> Ja musste ich ja 
<dadrc> Ach, hast du schon? gut.
<Lanaii> Allein schon wegen der LM 16 installation
<dadrc> Muss mal eben afk, mach mal deine Installation und sag Bescheid, wie es dann aussieht
<Lanaii> Ok
<Lanaii> So installation ist fertig und startet gerade neu
<Lanaii> Wieder nur violetter bildschirm und kein logo
<koegs> Lanaii: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> probier mal nomodeset oder so aus
<Lanaii> Also maus ein ausstecken hat geholfen
<Lanaii> Jetzt ist nur mehr die frage warum er so lange bootet trotz ssd platte
<stevieh1> auf jeden Fall mal mit sichtbarer konsole booten und schauen, wo er hängt.
<Lanaii> So nun is der usb auch im a*****
<Lanaii> Kann den nicht formatieren
<Lanaii> Ok doch nicht 
<Lanaii> So update
<Lanaii> So update: ubuntu 13.10 installiert same again
<Lanaii> Hab jetzt nen schwarzen monitor mit lauter meldungen vonwegen kernel downgrade und solchen sachen
<Lanaii> Dann bug soft lockup cpu#0 stuck for 22s
<Lanaii> Und diverse trace
<endstille> moin, habe mal eine frage: kann ich alle Ordnernamen, die mir z.B. ls anzeigt in eine array schreiben, sodass jeder ordnername ein Element im Array ist?
<endstille> wenn ich den Befehl array_ordner+=$(echo *) nutze, habe ich alle Ordner in einem feld des arrays :(
<dadrc> endstille, bash?
<endstille> jop
<Lanaii> Eventuell eine schleife machen das immer wieder ein array hinzugefügt wird mit einem eintrag aus ls
<endstille> Lanaii: wie würde ich das denn in Bash umsetzten?
<Lanaii> Keine ahnung kenn mich mit bash nicht aus :-) 
<endstille> ich brauche diesen befehl auch nur einmalig (und in zukunft eventuell wieder) ich muss also nur zu einem definierten Zeitpunkt die Ordner ahben
<endstille> es geht im Profile, ich will per cp eine Datei in einen immer gleichen Unterordner der einzelnen Profile kopieren
<endstille> aber cp USER/PFADZUR/Datei.INI */PFADZUR/. klappt nicht :(
<TheBrayn> endstille: array=(*)
<TheBrayn> ach ordner
<LetoThe2nd> endstille: mach einfach nicht ls sondern find.
<LetoThe2nd> for i in $(find . -maxdepth 1 -type d); do echo $i is foo; done
<LetoThe2nd> sinngemäss, maxdepth nach wunsch anpassen.
<endstille> ah, ich schau mal, vielen Dank schonmal :)
<dadrc> oder IFS entsprechend setzen
<dadrc> wenn du es denn mit ls machen möchtest
<dadrc> Dann muss IFS so aussehen
<dadrc> IFS='
<dadrc> '
<endstille> "wie" ist mir wurscht :D hauptsache es läuft
<Lanaii> Ich sag euch ubuntu ,ag meine gaming hardware nicht
<Lanaii> Deswegen läuft es auch nicht richtig
<Lanaii> Was aber idiotisch wäre da linux mint es mag und aber auf ubuntu aufbaut
<LetoThe2nd> Lanaii: wie der ausdruck schon sagt - aufbauene bedeutet nicht dass es gleich ist.
<LetoThe2nd> Lanaii: ich würde nciht ausschliessen dass mint da einfach was anders macht.
<Lanaii> Jop
<Lanaii> Aber lm lässt sich installieren und nutzen und bei ubuntu hab ich so probleme und das versteh ich einfach nicht
<k1l> Lanaii: am besten mal mit details rausrücken was nicht funktioniert und welche error meldungen auftreten
<TheBrayn> ha!
<TheBrayn> endstille: dirs=(*/)
<k1l> icht tippe auf ein einfaches installieren des graka treibers. aber so ohne details wird das nichts
<TheBrayn> ich hab doch gewusst, dass das mit globs geht
<TheBrayn> endstille: rekursiv geht das mit shopt -s globstar und dirs=(**/*/)
<Lanaii> Also, im live system läuft alles super. Dann sag ich ihm er soll mir ubuntu installieren, immer nur auf weiter. Bis auf Benutzerdaten eingeben. Dann installiert er das system, verlangt nach abschluss einen neustart. So er startet neu, bumm nichts geht mehr. Entweder dreht sich mein monitor ab, oder bekomme nur einen violetten screen. Und kann nichts machen da weder maus noch tastatur erkannt werden.
<k1l> Lanaii: ja, dann musst du deinen video treiber installieren. den prop. treiber vom hersteller, aber ubuntu liefert schon einen passenden in dem paketsystem.
<k1l> du kannst auch mal als kernelparameter beim booten "nomodeset" mitgebe. je nach graka braucht man das
<k1l> !nomodeset > Lanaii 
<kubine> Lanaii: durch Änderungen am Xserver benötigen einige Grafikkarten den Bootparameter nomodeset oder einen prop. Treiber: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<endstille> TheBrayn: hmm mit dirs=(*/)   und dann echo ${dirs[$5]} zeigt es mit immer den Namen des ersten Orders an
<TheBrayn> $5 ist ja auch falsch
<TheBrayn> das $ muss weg
<TheBrayn> außer $5 ist eine variable
<endstille> ja ich brauche ja die einzelnen Ordner-namen
<endstille> ich dachte mit deinem befehl lade ich die Namen ins Array
<endstille> das wollte ich per echo testen
<TheBrayn> ja und?
<endstille> und wenn das array passt, binde ich es in mein cp-job ein
<endstille> dafür die $'s
<endstille> nur müsste das Ergebnis ja der Name des 5ten Ordner, nicht des ersten sein
<endstille> irgendwas mache ich noch falsch
<koegs> k1l: ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich das auch schon geschrieben :)
<TheBrayn> das müsste der 6. ordner sein wenn dann
<TheBrayn> außer du nutzt zsh was mit 1 anfängt
<endstille> ne, bash
<endstille> wie auch immer, der erste is nicht richtig :)
<TheBrayn> was ist der inhalt von $5?
<endstille> und egal ob $4 oder $5 es kommt immmer der erste Ordner raus
<endstille> das war nur ein Beispiel
<TheBrayn> weil die indexe nicht mit $ anfangen
<endstille> ahhhh
<endstille> ich depp lol, jetzt versteh ich auch, was du oben meintest
<endstille> es klappt mit [ZAHL]
<endstille> danke
<endstille> meine Rettung :)
<Lanaii> So hab mal lm wieder drauf und werde ubuntu im dual boot installieren
<Lanaii> Und werde da mal euren rat nach der installation durchgehen
<Lanaii> Ha nomodest funktioniert
<Lanaii> Jetzt ist die frage wie es weitergeht. Denn meine hd7700 wird nicht erkannt
<dadrc> Was sagt denn lspci?
<koegs> und was heisst "nicht erkannt"?
<Lanaii> Amd
<Lanaii> Aber unter informationen steht Grafik: VESA VERDE
<Lanaii> sollte da nicht die amd drinnen stehen
<dadrc> Wird sie, sobald du die ATI-Binärtreiber installiert hast
<Lanaii> Gibts da ne anleitung ?
<k1l> !fglrx
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu fglrx finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fglrx
<k1l> Lanaii: ^
<k1l> den aus den ubuntu quellen installieren. nicht den von der amd webste
<Lanaii> Ich stell mich echt an wie der erste menasch :-) 
<Lanaii> So fglrx-update installiert, neugestartet,  und nun steht Grafik: Unbekannt
<Lanaii> Fglrxinfo passt aber alles
<endstille> weißt jemand, wie ich variablen in einer for-schleife nutzen kann?
<endstille> for i in {1..$anzahl} do ...
<endstille> klappt nicht, wenn ich manuell die zahl eingebe, klappt es
<LetoThe2nd> endstille: X=3; for i in $(seq 1 $X); do echo $i; done
<endstille> LetoThe2nd: vielen Dank
<endstille> funktioniert 1a :) jetzt muss ich nurnoch die "fehler" in meinen cp befehlen finden..
<endstille> scheisse, das ist was für bastler, denke ich... einige Ordner haben Sub-Ordner in GROSSBUCHSTABEN, andere den selben Ordner nur mit einem großen Anfangsbuchstaben...
<endstille> wie kann ich das denn umgehen, sodass cp einfach in meinen ordner kopiert, unabhängig vom case....
<endstille> das Ziel ist ein Windows system, da ist die Groß- / Kleinschreibung irrelevant...
<endstille> hmm, habs quick and dirty gelöst.. einfach beide varianten per cp abdecken :)
<Lanaii> Warum funktioniert das nomodest nicht unter 13.10
<Lanaii> Da geht nur mein monitor aus
<koegs> vielleicht weil es nomodeset heisst
<Lanaii> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [Systemd-udevd :382] und das kommt noch für cpu 2&3
<frog_> HI. KAnn ich bei videos nur einen KAnal L/R bei STereo in einem video löschen, und wenn ja auch mehrere hintereinander?
<Blindie> moin
<mar77i> ui... wie ging das noch, ich wollte ein samba share mounten und habe erwartet nach dem passwort gefragt zu werden
<mar77i> stattdessen kommt
<mar77i> mount: block device //172.21.21.111/alfresco is write-protected, mounting read-only
<mar77i> mount: cannot mount block device //172.21.21.111/alfresco read-only
<mar77i> ach, cifs-utils
<dreamon> Könnte sich das bitte jemand anschauen -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584683/ Ich bekomme USB HDD nicht eingehängt. An anderem Ubuntu gehts. Das neue Notebook mag kein USB3.0 und auch kein USB2.0 wenn ich was anstecke. USB-Sticks gehen eigentlich Problemlos.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> fdisk jetzt das Laufwerk gar nicht an. 
<dreamon> jetzt=zeigt
<dreamon> Könnte sich das bitte jemand anschauen -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584683/ Ich bekomme USB HDD nicht eingehängt. An anderem Ubuntu gehts. Das neue Notebook mag kein USB3.0 und auch kein USB2.0 wenn ich was anstecke. USB-Sticks gehen eigentlich Problemlos.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx32> dreamon: Kabel und oder einer der beteiligten Controller ist Mist.
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-17
<mar77i> das wär dann wohl im eimer
<leszek> hi
<mar77i> o/
<ludste> War dauert die Wieder-Aktivierung einer WLAN-Verbindung „Autorisierung wird erwartet“  so lange, nachdem die Verbindung kurzzeitig ausgesetzt hat? 
<ludste> Warum dauert die Wieder-Aktivierung einer WLAN-Verbindung „Autorisierung wird erwartet“  so lange, nachdem die Verbindung kurzzeitig ausgesetzt hat? 
<ludste> cat ttt
<ludste> Warum dauert die Wieder-Aktivierung einer WLAN-Verbindung „Autorisierung wird erwartet“  so lange, nachdem die Verbindung kurzzeitig ausgesetzt hat?
<leszek> ludste: das ist schwer zu sagen, aber im hintergrund versucht der sich wohl wieder zu verbinden kann nur sein dass es fehlschlägt und network-manager da nen timer drinnen hat der ne bestimmte zeit wartet bis er eine fehlermeldung ausspuckt. NM benutzt ja meines wissens nach auch wpa_supplicant ...
<ludste> aber in Windows geht's viel schneller (nicht dass ich Windows häufig benutze, aber in so'n Fall hab ich mal versucht)
<Geruchsfernsehen> t
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-18
<Lanaii> Guten Morgen
<Lanaii> Ich habe es nun endlich geschafft das ich Ubuntu am laufen habe *freu*
<Lanaii> jetzt ist es aber so, das ich fglrx nicht installieren kann
<Lanaii> bekomme immer die meldung sudo apt-get install gdebi-core && sudo gdebi fglrx*.deb
<Lanaii> fglrx : Hängt ab von: lib32gcc1 soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Lanaii> das is die richtige meldung xD
<jokrebel>  : Lanaii: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Warum installierst du fgrlx von Hand?
<Lanaii> laut synaptic ist es installiert aber fehlerhaft
<Lanaii> und ich installiere manuell da es mir ein user im ubuntuusers forum geraten hat
<Lanaii> so hab mal das defekte packet entfernt
<Lanaii> ich hab nur eine frage, welches packet soll ich denn nehmen? fglrx oder fglrx-updates, habe eine ATI Radeon HD 7700
<Lanaii> hat sich erledigt, wiki lesen hilft :D
<Lanaii> Es funktioniert
<Lanaii> Wuhu
<Lanaii> fglrxinfo gibt die richtige karte aus xD
<lhein_> hi
<lhein_> hab grad 13.10 ubuntu installiert und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich keine extensions von extensions.gnome.org installieren kann
<lhein_> irgendwie kennt er meine version nicht
<lhein_> und der schalter zum installieren fehlt auch
<lhein_> hat jemand eine Idee?
<k1l_> lhein_: guck mal, dass die extensions auch für die entsprechende gnome3 version angeboten werden
<lhein_> k1l_: hatte die TaskBar https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/584/taskbar/ probiert 
<kubine> Title: TaskBar - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<lhein_> die sollte theoretisch kompatibel sein
<or> bika
<astramor> #join
<mar77i> t
<elvis> können S.M.A.R.T.-Werte wie Seek_Error_Rate auch von defekten IDE-Kabeln oder -Controllern beeinflusst werden?
<elvis> ich teste im moment alte datenträger durch an zwei systemen und bin gerade etwas überrascht festzustellen, dass mir die eine kiste gestern noch für eine festplatte totalausfall meldet
<LetoThe2nd> elvis: würde mich wundern.
<elvis> und heute an der andere plötzlich sauber läuftz
<elvis> normalerweise gibt es ja einen gesonderten wert, der auf defekte kabel oder controller hinweist
<LetoThe2nd> die smart werte werden ja festplatten*intern* generiert
<elvis> das dachte ich eigentlich auch zu wissen... aber jetzt gerade steht meine welt kopf oO
<LetoThe2nd> soll heissen, an gerät #2 ist die smart-ausgabe ok, oder wie?
<elvis> die smart ausgabe war eigentlich oberflächlich ok ... nur halt Seek_Error_Rate sehr hoch und Hardware_ECC_Recovery
<elvis> dann wollte ich die festplatte (weil von 2001 ggf. ausmustern) einmal sicher löschen  und hatte I/O-errors
<elvis> bis dahin, dass die platte nicht mehr gelesen werden konnte
<elvis> beide SMART-werte stiegen auch an während die platte in system #1 lief
<elvis> jetzt ins system #2 bleiben die werte unverändert und shred läuft ohne mucken durch
<elvis> keine relevanten ausgaben in dmesg
<LetoThe2nd> sorry, kann ich gerade nichts beitragen.
<elvis> LetoThe2nd, ich auch nicht :D
<elvis> wo ist bekks? ich brauch einen plan zur ursachenforschung!
<elvis> hmkay, das macht die festplattendiagnose jetzt auch nicht einfacher... Seagate/Maxtor-Festplatten müssen steigende RAW-Werte haben, weil wegen die meinen das ist richtig so
<elvis> damit ist totalausfall #2 eigentlich auch noch in ordnung
<elvis> gut, der controller am mainboard scheint in ordnung, ebenfalls das ide-kabel ... ich würde sagen, netzteil reif für halde und somit gleich die ganze kiste!
<stevieh> netzteil ist doch ein guter plan, d.h. leichtes schwanken auf 12V betrifft fast nur die platten...
<elvis> stevieh, danke ... damit dürfte sich das jetzt erledigt haben
<elvis> außer, dass ich den festplattenzustands für einige datenträger wohl neu bewerten muss :\
<stevieh> na, wer weiss, vielleicht war es dann doch der luftdruck ;-)
<elvis> ich will's nicht hoffen, sonst geht das elend hier bis in die unendlichkeit weiter
<elvis> in der mittagspause habe ich schon überlegt, den alten hardwarebestand hier einfach ungesehen in den container zu verfrachten
<elvis> da hilft einem auch das beste livesystem nicht mehr
<stevieh> mach aber die schweinebilder runter.
<elvis> stevieh, deswegen ja der aufwand ... secure erase und so
<dadrc> Aufschrauben, Platter raus, 2 Tage als Untersetzer für die Kaffeetasse nehmen, Problem gelöst.
<dadrc> Sollte ich mir eigentlich patentieren lassen.
<elvis> dadrc, wie ist da der technische zusammenhang?
<elvis> also, weil an kaffee mangelt mir das nicht hier
<dadrc> Wie, Zusammenhang? Dicke fette Kratzer → Platten nicht mehr lesbar :)
<elvis> du meinst die magnetscheibe ausbauen?
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> "Platter"
<dadrc> Das war kein Tippfehler :)
<elvis> ouh, allet kla
<dadrc> Hab mir für zu Hause sogar welche mit Filz drunter gemacht. Aber ich glaub, so langsam wirds offtopic *g*
<mar77i> t
<mar77i> ttt
<LetoThe2nd> mar77i: tastatur kap0tt?
<mar77i> ich dachte das sei brauch hier?
<LetoThe2nd> mar77i: nö, ist eigentlich kein brauch hier in unregelmässigen abständen eine unregelmässige anzahl von 't'-Zeichen zu posten.
<mar77i> 17:43 < ludste> cat ttt 22:10 < Geruchsfernsehen> t # achwirklich, zufall? :)
<LetoThe2nd> whatever - hier bitte beenden. du kann ja nen channel #t-posting gründen und da soviele 't' reinschieben wie du magst.
<mar77i> t
<TheBrayn> t_t
<TheBrayn> geh doch ins t-land zu deinen t-freunden
<stevieh> t_tt__
<mar77i> ich kenn ein wort mit t, und davon gibts viel aufm netz :D
<mar77i> stevieh: hab ich mir grad gedacht.
<LetoThe2nd> das *bitte* *beenden* gilt für alle. danke sehr.
<mar77i> \o/ *rumtanz*
<mar77i> LetoThe2nd: ich tanze rum vor lauter freude aufzuhören, euch auf die nerven zu gehen.
<mcnesium> in meiner /etc/passwd steht ein user namens backup mit der gruppen und user id 34 drin. der hat als home /var/backups , aber alles was in dem verzeichnis liegt, gehört root. was ist das denn fürn user und kann ich den nehmen, um rsync backups auf ein nfs share zu machen? sollte ich da vorher die ID ändern?
<stevieh> sowas würde ich nicht unbedingt machen... 
<mcnesium> also lieber noch n neuen backup-user anlegen?
<jokrebel> mcnesium: Warum genau willst Du denn ne separaten User für Backups?
<jokrebel> *nen
<mcnesium> weil ich das backup von nem cronjob machen lassen will
<mcnesium> ein systemweites backup, was auch /etc /var und so enthält
<stevieh> also ich würde lieber nen neuen nehmen, wenn du nicht weisst, wer den noch mit welchen rechten nimmt...
<mcnesium> wenn root das machen würde, dann wäre die uuid für den nfs nutzer halt 0 und das kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor
<stevieh> naja, das kannstu per root squash ja wegmachen...
<jokrebel> mcnesium: Warum gehst Du nicht einfach nach den Vorschlägen im Wiki bezüglich Backup vor?
<mcnesium> äh ok. ich fang grad erst an mich mit nfs zu beschäftigen. gut zu wissen
<mcnesium> jokrebel: weil die vorschläge im wiki nicht das tun was ich machen will
<stevieh> mcnesium: schau dir vielleicht mal duplicity an, wenn du erst anfängst... 
<jokrebel> mcnesium: Du kennst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsnapshot schon, welche per cron gesteuert werden können soweit ich weiß?
<kubine> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> mcnesium: Ich denke Du versuchst grade ein Rad neu zu erfinden.
<mcnesium> jokrebel: ich möchte ein readynas duo in einer anderen stadt über die dsl-leitung per vpn als backup-gerät nutzen. wieviele räder gibts denn dafür schon so?
<stevieh> solange das nicht per analog fax auf dem mond steht, schon ziemlich viele.
<stevieh> oder kann das teil kein scp?
<mcnesium> das readynas ist ca 3 jahre alt und läuft mit einem debian sarge fork von netgear, was einen openssh-server version 4.3 mitbringt. das ding hat irgendeinen sparc-prozessor, der mit der steinzeit ssh crypto sowas von überfordert ist, dass der flaschenhals ssh und nicht das dsl ist. darum will ich das nicht verwenden, weil ich einen relativ kurzen zeitschlitz für das backup einplane. das ist alles bißchen kompliziert und ich denke da ...
<mcnesium> ... auch nicht erst 10min drüber nach
<fabulous321> hi! im 13.10 installationsassistenten gibt es die möglichkeit full disk encryption mit lvm einzustellen, allerdings geht mir dabei die möglichkeit flöten, /home auf eine spezielle partition zu legen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln hier wird das auch nicht im detail geschrieben. wie muss ich die festplatte vor der installation formatieren, damit ich full disk encryption bekomme, aber trotzdem eine spezielle
<fabulous321>  /home partition habe?
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> mcnesium: ok, geschenkt. ne, dann mach das so, aber ich denke mach dir nen eigenen neuen user...
<stevieh> mcnesium: ich weiss auf jeden Fall nicht auf Anhieb, wie man rausbekommt, welchem service/Paket der user Backup gehört
<mcnesium> ok das wollt ich eigentlich wissen :)
<mcnesium> abe das mit dem root squash muss ich mir nochmal ansehen
<stevieh> ich nehm seit jahren schon kein nfs mehr, aber damit schraubst du an der root id rum
<stevieh> und mir persönlich kommt auch kein NAS ins haus... die sind zu schwach auf der Brust.
<mcnesium> naja, das hab ich halt da. und dafür dass es nur ne spiegelung meines homeservers werden soll, falls hier mal einer einbricht oder die bude abbrennt, will ich jetzt keine 400 euro ausgeben um dort nochmal so ein gerät hinzustellen
<stevieh> ack
<mcnesium> das nas kann auch cifs, aber das is mir irgendwie zu … windows…
<mcnesium> das hätte auch den nachteil, dass sich das im netzwerk überall zeigt, und meine eltern dann überall meine backup shares sehen. muss auch nich sein. die sollen das gar nicht merken dass da noch ein gerät im keller steht :)
<stevieh> *lol*
<fabulous321> hi, ich habe gerade meine festplatte nach dieser anleitung verschlüsselt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln und möchte nun nach der installation den rechner neu starten, bin also beim aller letzten schritt. bei dem befehl "lvchange -a n vgubuntu" kommt allerdings "device-mapper: remove ioctl on failed: Devide or resource busy"
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabulous321> kann ich trotzdem neustarten? wie erkenne ich, welcher prozess noch auf das laufwerk zugreift?
<fabulous321> nach diversen zeilen der eben genannten ausgabe kommmt dann noch "Unable to deativate vgubuntu-swap (251:1)"
<bekks> deaktivier swap :)
<fabulous321> also einfach swapoff ?
<fabulous321> swapoff -a , alles klar danke ;)
<stevieh> wo stell ich nochmal die defaults für einen klick auf ne mp4 in nautilus in 13.10 ein?
<stevieh> ich seh den set as default button da nirgendwo
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-19
<mnass> moin - libboost-dev libboost-serialization-dev werden bei mir zurückgehalten auch nach dist-upgrade … why?
<geser> mnass: welcher Grund wird genannt, wenn du die versuchst zu installieren? (sudo apt-get install libboost-dev)
<mnass> habs bist jetzt nur mit update versucht
<koegs> update installiert sowieso nix :)
<mnass> warum werden die denn als Update zurückgehalten?
<mnass> sprich tauchen bei nem update als zurückgehalten auf?
<geser> Abhängigkeitsprobleme
<geser> welche genau es sind, damit rückt apt-get nur raus, wenn man es trotzdem versucht
<mnass> mit install oder was?
<geser> ja, "install" aktualisiert auch bereits vorhandene Pakete
<mnass> hmm k
<mnass> na ja - hoffentlich war das dann so richtig
<geser> was hat den apt-get gemacht?
<mnass> thx then
<mnass> wie kann man nochmal abfrage ob und welche GraKa aktiv ist?
<stevieh1> xorg log anschauen gibt die genaueste auskunft...
<stevieh1> aber "über diesen Rechner" sagt auch was....
<mnass> hab schon glxinfo
<stevieh1> und da siehst du die grafikkarte? Da seh ich nur wilde Zahlen.
<dadrc> steht am Anfang mit drin
<stevieh1> ich seh da nix, aber bitte.
<LetoThe2nd> mnass: lshw, lspci :)
<leszek> hi
<mdeb> acroread in 13.10/saucy installieren? Ich finde gerade nicht, wie das gehen könnte. Gibt es da ein Repo mit updates?
<TheBrayn> brauchst du den unbedingt?
<mdeb> Ja. leider
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Reader
<kubine> Title: Adobe Reader › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> also laufen tut der bei mir, ich weiss grad nicht, wie ich den installiert hab. Laut dpkg ein raring paket lokal... so hab ich das evtl. gemacht
<stevieh1> Package: acroread
<stevieh1> Versions: 
<stevieh1> 9.5.5-1raring1
<stevieh1> ups
<mdeb> der ist aus 13.10 rausgeflogen, kann ich da einfach raring nehmen?
<stevieh1> yep
<mdeb> dann brauchts aber auch pinning etc. pp nehme ich an...
<stevieh1> ahwas, wenn ein neues käme, wäre es ja schön...
<koegs> oder das .deb nehmen
<stevieh1> kommt nix, brauchst auch nix pinnen...
<TheBrayn> ich würde das ding mindestens in einem chroot ausführen
<stevieh1> pfff.
<TheBrayn> aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden
<mdeb> chroot ;) Jetzt finde ich doch noch etwas im Netz, und nahm precise mit rein, dann acroread installieren, läuft: add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner"
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<stevieh1> uh, der wird aber alt sein, oder?
<mdeb> Es gibt keine updates für Linux, maximal 'security patches'
<stevieh1> ist da also auch 9.5.5 drin?
<mdeb> Jupp, 9.5.5-1precise1
<stevieh1> na, dann ist wirklich brause
<stevieh1> ah, der deutsche hört vllt. sogar bei 9.4.2 auf. pfeifenladen
<TheBrayn> mdeb: security patches, der war gut
<passt> wenn ich mit einem ubs-stick ein ubuntu live system boote und eine festplatte einbinde, wird dann schon der versteckte Ordner für den Papierkorb ".Trash####" angelegt?
<koegs> erst beim ersten löschen
<passt> danke
<jokrebel> Warum nur wusste ich, dass ich nach dem in der Updateliste gelesenem NVidia-Modul erstmal wieder keine GUI hab? Hab nun nvidia-304-updates deinstalliert und hab wieder Grafik. Was muss ich tun, um nicht mehr in solche sachen reinzulaufen? 
<dadrc> -updates nicht benutzen
<jokrebel> dadrc: Also das deinstalliert einfach deinstalliert lassen und gut?
<dadrc> jokrebel, ja. Solange du nur den "normalen" nvidiatreiber drauf hast, sollte es keine Versionssprünge geben
<dadrc> Und damit sinkt die Chance, dass da sowas passiert, enorm.
<jokrebel> dadrc: Ok, danke. Schmeiß ich dann " nvidia-settings-304-updates " am besten auch gleich noch runter?
<dadrc> Sollte automatisch passieren, der hängt vom Treiber ab, eigentlich
<dadrc> Aber ja, weg damit
<dadrc> Nimm die Version ohne
<jokrebel> !away > l4rz
<kubine> l4rz: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Darkfire2012> Nabend
<stemmi> hi, ubunutu zeigt meine festplatte (usb) nicht an, wenn ich sie anstecke (festplätte dreht sich). was kann ich da tun?
<ppq> stemmi: dmesg angucken
<stemmi> ppq: dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6600942/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> stemmi: da kriegt die platte entweder zu wenig power oder dein usb3.0 controller spinnt. teste sie mal an usb2.0
<stemmi> ppq: der port ist usb2.0, usb3.0 port funktioniert aber auch nicht besser
<ppq> da steht was von xhci, das ist usb3.0. wenn sie an einem usb2.0 port angeschlossen wäre, stünde da ehci
<stemmi> ppq: ich hab 3 ports, keiner funktioniert
<ppq> hm, doof
<ppq> mal an nem anderen rechner getestet?
<stemmi> ja, da läuft die platte ohne probleme
<stemmi> hm...doch nich
<ppq> was sagt dmesg am anderen rechner?
<stemmi> gar nix, ist windows
<PBeck> windows ohne dmesg? muss kaputt sein.
<ppq> also platte schrott.
<ppq> oder wie darf man dein "doch nich" interpretieren
<stemmi> sieht aus als wäre die partition leer...
<PBeck> zum reparieren hilft da nur ubuntu installieren.
<PBeck> stemmi: unter windows kannst du ohne probleme auf die daten zugreifen?
<stemmi> sieht aus als wäre die partition leer...
<stemmi> ok unter win läufts jetz normal
<ppq> welche ubuntuversion
<ppq> ?
<stemmi> 13.10
<PBeck> stemmi: was ist es für eine platte?
<stemmi> sry, wurde gerade angerufen...
<stemmi> western digital 4TB
<ppq> stemmi: die neuen intel xhci controller zicken manchmal unter linux. teste mal eine 14.04 live-cd (zb. per dd auf einen stick schreiben): http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<ppq> xubuntu, weil das in dieser entwicklungsphase für gewöhnlich stabiler ist als ubuntu
<stemmi> 14.04? oder meinst du 13.04?
<ppq> 14.04
<PBeck> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=133451
<ppq> und ja, das ist keine stabile version. aber ist ja nur ein test per live-system
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED]Unable to detect WD External HDD. (Page 1) / Newbie Corner / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<PBeck> oh ne mein fehler - ehci ist es ja nicht
<stemmi> ok, probiere ich mal
<stemmi> ein anderes problem bemerke ich gerade: ubuntu startet den graphischen login nach dem booten nicht mehr, stattdessen steht da "Starting VirtualBox kernel modules" (hab ich vorhin installiert), deinstallation von virtualbox hilft aber gerade auch nicht weiter, ideen?
<stemmi> vielleicht der dmesg output dazu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601095
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> stemmi: mal nen älteren Kernel versucht?
<stemmi> jokrebel: nein, funktioniert leider auch nicht
<jokrebel> stemmi: Was ist das für ein Ubuntu? Spuckt Dir vielleicht (wie mir heut auch schon) ein NVidia-Modul-Update vor kurzem in die Suppe und hat mit Virtualbox gar nichts zu tun?
<stemmi> jokrebel: 13.10, hat ne amd grafikkarte also dürfte nvidia damit nix zu tun haben (oder doch?)
<jokrebel> stemmi: Hm,nö dann nicht. Nopaste doch mal die .xsession-errors aus Deinem Home.
<stemmi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601452
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> hö?
<stemmi> problem?
<jokrebel> ja - was hast Du genau wo eingegeben?
<stemmi> ich habe im home verzeichnis 'pastebinit .xsession-errors' eingegeben
<jokrebel> stemmi: Dann zeig doch mal ein     ls -a .xs*    aus dem Home
<stemmi> da gäbe es noch eine .xscreensaver und eine .xsession-errors.old (vom 2. Dezember)
<stemmi> hm...die .xsession-errors ist von heute 19:07, das is letzte reboot ist keine stunde her...
<stemmi> *der letzte reboot
<jokrebel> stemmi: Ja und die würd ich gern sehn ;-)
<stemmi> komisch, fast identisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601524/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> stemmi: Da benutz Du dann aber pastebinit falsch vermut ich fast.
<stemmi> jokrebel: wie kann man das denn falsch benutzen?
<stemmi> aber die datei sieht mit vi genauso aus
<ring0> das sind schon zeilen, die aus einer .xsession-erros kommen. nur nicht sonderlich auskunftreich und eher spärlich
<jokrebel> also meine .xsession-errors ist über 300 Zeilen lang…
<stemmi> könnte es teil des eigentlichen problems sein, dass die .xsession-errors so kurz ist
<stemmi> ?
<jokrebel> zeig mal die ..Old
<stemmi> hab ich schon; .xsessions-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601452 
<stemmi> .xsession-errors.old http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601524/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel>  : stemmi: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stemmi> jokrebel: da ich gerade keine graphische oberfläche habe, kann ich schlecht kopieren. kann ich irgendwie die komplette terminal in einer datei mit loggen? nicht nur die ausgabe mittels '>'
<jokrebel>  : stemmi: "(echo lsb_release -a ; lsb_release -a ; echo XXX ; echo uname -a ; uname -a ; echo XXX ; echo sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get update ; echo XXX ; echo sudo apt-get distupgrade -s  ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s) | pastebinit" ohne Anführungszeichen in ein Terminal sollte tun
<stemmi> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601635/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stemmi> das uname -a lief irgendwie schief, hier nochmal der output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601643
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> stemmi: Was hast Du zu verlieren? Ich wür (ggf. nach Backup!) das Dist-Upgrade mal ausführen.
<jokrebel> stemmi: Allerdings hast Du da auch wohl ein paar Fremdquellen an Board was eine genaue Analyse unmöglich macht.
<stemmi> jokrebel: na dann schauen wir mal obs was bringt (ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die neue LTS)
<stemmi> jokrebel: hm, er hätte doch jetz linux-headers-3.11.0-15 installieren sollen, oder? uname -a zeigt aber immer noch 3.11.0-14 an, muss das so sein?
<jokrebel> naja - nach nem neuen Kernel ist ein reboot in diesen natürlich unumgänglich.
<jokrebel> zumindest wenn man ihn dann auch nutzen will ;-)
<stemmi> das war schon nach dem reboot, soweit bin ich dann doch schon von alleine gekommen ;)
<jokrebel> das -s (Simulieren) hinter dist-upgrade hast Du weggelassen?
<stemmi> ja, der kernel ist ja auch installiert, aber er lädt scheinbar noch den alten
<stemmi> update-grub vielleicht?
<jokrebel> das sollte eigentlich automatisch passiert sein. Wie viele/welche OS verwaltet Dein Grub?
<stemmi> ich habe 2 ubuntu installationen drauf, und bin im moment auf der älteren von beiden
<stemmi> so nebenbei: die zweite installation startet normal, wurde aber auch nicht aktualisiert
<jokrebel> stemmi: Mit 2 Ubuntus auf einem Rechner kann man schon in Probleme laufen bezüglich Kernelverwaltung und Grub.
<stemmi> jokrebel: update-grub hilft da auch nicht weiter
<jokrebel> Grub besteht aus nem Teil im MBR und aus nem Teil in /boot. Davon hast Du vermutlich 2 (je Ubuntu)
<stemmi> immer noch die 14-er version
<jokrebel> wenn Du unkontrolliert aus beiden Versionen heraus Kernelupdates machst ist das problematisch.
<stemmi> mit versionen meinst du jetz die ubuntu-installationen? mit der anderen habe ich in letzter zeit gar nichts gemacht
<jokrebel> stemmi: Und wenn das die /boot ist, auf die der MBR verweist?
<stemmi> jokrebel: wenn ich das jetz richtig verstehe verweist der MBR auf die /boot auf die jüngere installation nummer 1, und installation 1 kommt damit nicht ganz klar
<stemmi> kann ich das irgendwie in ordnung bringen?
<stemmi> sry, meine nummer gingen gerade durch einander, nochmal: MBR verweist auf /boot von nummer 2, ich verwende aber gerade die nummer 1
<stemmi> jokrebel: ok, update-grub von der 2. installation aus hat erstmal geholfen, ist aber auf dauert auch nicht die lösung, das problem mit der graphischen oberfläche besteht immer noch
<jokrebel> stemmi: Dann PPAs purgen und auf "normales" Ubuntu updaten/dist-upgraden und hoffen dass das hilft.
<stemmi> jokrebel: ppa-purge installieren und ausführen, oder meinst du noch was anderes?
<jokrebel> stemmi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen - wenn es denn PPAs sind ...
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stemmi> jokrebel: was genau sollte ich denn da jetz purgen, es gibt doch bestimmt irgendwo eine liste welche PPA bei mir eingetragen sind
<jokrebel> stemmi: Der Hinweis zu PPAs im allgemeinen und auch zu anderen Nicht-Ubuntu-Quellen "Zusätzliche Fremdquellen können das System gefährden." ist Dir bekannt? Also ich weis, welche Fremdquellen ich habe (2-3 nur) und wie ich sie notfalls los werde. Mit vielen PPAs ist es oft nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es Probleme gibt.
<jokrebel> stemmi: Pauschal kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen was Du da alles drin hast. Schau Dir Deine Quellen einfach mal an. In Synaptic findet man das recht schön (ggf. per ssh -Y starten wenn denn ein ssh drauf läuft). Ansonsten händisch die source.lst und die Unterverezichnisse checken http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen
<stemmi> jokrebel: ich habe per hand nie PPAs hinzugefügt, also habe ich auch keine ahnung was genau da jetz eingerichtet ist. ich habe lediglich einige .deb-pakete heruntergeladen und installiert, da die software über apt-get entweder gar nicht oder nur in älteren versionen verfügbar ist
<kubine> Title: Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> stemmi: Oh - keine Ahnung ob man sowas dann auch mit PPA-Purge los werden kann…
<jokrebel> …nach Backup hatte ich ja schon gefragt!
<stemmi> jokrebel: backup von was? software und system? die daten sind eh gesichert
<jokrebel> stemmi: Naja - wenn das System vermutlich eh ziemlich verhunzt ist; die Software und das System kann man ja notfalls neu holen. Ja - wichtige Daten halt.
<stemmi> jokrebel: mittels synaptic unter "andere paketquellen" einfach mal alles deaktivieren?
<jokrebel> stemmi: Würde dann aber das neue LTS auf alle Fälle mit "mehr Plan" neu aufsetzen, falls wir das nochmal einigermaßen gerettet bekommen.
<stemmi> jokrebel: klingt nach eine guten idee
<stemmi> also (dist-)upgrade meint es gäbe nix zu installieren
<jokrebel> stemmi: Da ich höchstens PPAs nutze (und da auch nur handselektierte) kann ich da wenig sagen
<jokrebel> stemmi: Vorher apt-get update ist unbedingt nötig!
<stemmi> jokrebel: hab ich gemacht
<bekks> Ich würde einfach synaptic starten, alle manuell installierten Pakete, die nicht aus Ubuntu Repos stammen, deinstallieren, und dann weitermachen.
<jokrebel> stemmi: Dann wirst Du wohl herausfinden müssen, welche Pakets alle aus Nicht-Ubuntu-Quellen stammen, die händisch deinstallieren und dann (ohne freigeschaltener Fremdquelle) aus den ubuntu-Quellen neu installieren müssen (vielleicht sogar auch die Configs entfernen)
<bekks> Synaptic zeigt die alle in einer Liste an.
<bekks> Und Fremdquellen sind wohl gar nicht aktiv, aber auch die kann man in Synaptic abschalten, und dann nochmal ein apt-get update machen.
<stemmi> Synaptic zeigt mit "unabhängige" sowie 2 weitere an, alles abgeschaltet im moment
<jokrebel> achso ja - wenn Synaptic aufrufbar über ssh ist wie empfohlen, dann natürlich was bekks sagt.
<bekks> ssh -X ...
<jokrebel> oder -Y ;-)
<stemmi> das mit synaptic über ssh habe ich ja gerade probiert, aber apt-get (dist)-upgrade meint es gäbe nix zu aktualisieren
<bekks> upgrade ist nicht update.
<bekks> apt-get update zieht die Paketlisten neu. Erst dann macht ein upgrade Sinn.
<jokrebel> jenau
<jokrebel> 22:39] <jokrebel> stemmi: Vorher apt-get update ist unbedingt nötig!
<stemmi> habe ich vorher alles gemacht!
<stemmi> fremdquellen in synaptic deaktiviert -> apt-get update -> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> Ja. Dann sollte jetzt ja alles passen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn da tatsächlich 0 0 0 0 gestanden ist bei dist-upgrade wohl eher nicht…
<bekks> Hmmm?
<stemmi> vielleicht liegt das problem woanders?
<bekks> Dann hätten wir jetzt gerne mal die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" in einem Pastebin :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Allein schon die .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601524/ war merkwürdig
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Hammwer schon
<stemmi> ich kanns höchstens nochmal updaten...
<jokrebel> stemmi: Schaden kann es nicht.
<bekks> Mach einmal jetzt mal die o.g. Befehle. Zwischendurch hast du ja auch was verändert.
<stemmi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602051/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Ja, und warum soll das jetzt nicht in Ordnung sein? :) Das System ist aktuell.
<stemmi> die graphische oberfläche startet nicht (.xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601524/)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> stemmi: Wie versuchst du die denn zu starten?
<jokrebel> stemmi: Seither nochmal komplett neu (und in den richtigen Kernel der richtigen Ubuntu-Installation Deines Dual-Ubuntu-Boot_systems) gebootet?
<stemmi> bekks: die sollte nach dem boote von alleine starten, aber ich komme nicht mal bis zum login, er ist kurz das ubuntu-logo zu sehehn, dannach schaltet er automatisch auf tty1
<jokrebel> die sieht ja immer noch aus wie vorhin
<stemmi> jokrebel: kein erfolg mit reboot
<bekks> stemmi: Dann log dich mal auf einem tty ein und schiebe die aktuelle .xsession-errors und df -h in einen Pastebin.
<stemmi> die .xsession-errors ist unverändert (zeitstempel ist der gleiche wie hiert (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601452) (der andere link war die .xsession-errors.old)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stemmi> df -h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602094/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> stemmi: Dann schau doch mal auf der anderen Partition des andern Ubuntus - wie gesagt; bei 2 Ubuntus auf einem Rechner muss man schon etwas aufpassen.
<stemmi> jokrebel: was genau soll ich denn da nach schauen?
<stemmi> die .xsession-errors sieht da genauso kurz aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602117
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * jokrebel gehen die Ideen aus
<stemmi> könnte es sein, dass ein patch fehlerhaft ist?
<jokrebel> was verstehst Du unter nem Patch? Sowas wie bei Windows-Patch-Day?
<jokrebel> stemmi: Hast Du unity in benutzung?
<stemmi> jokrebel: einfach nur die aktualisierungen die man regelmäßig so installiert; nein kein unity, ist xubuntu
<jokrebel> versuch mal ein sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop (ich drück die Daumen)
<stemmi> jokrebel: juhu, es hat nicht geklappt
<jokrebel> stemmi: schade
<jokrebel> stemmi: aber vielleicht hat becks oder auch noch jemand anders ne zündende Idee…
<dadrc> xorg.0.log?
<stemmi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602222
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> urghs, ATI-Treiber.
<dadrc> Da hast du jedenfalls die Fehlerursache.
<dadrc> Zeiel 135+
<dadrc> Aus irgendwelchen Gründen wird fglrx geladen, der kommt mit deiner Grafikkarte nicht klar, bumm.
<dadrc> stemmi, was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte?
<stemmi> radean hd8750m mit proprietärem beta treiber
<jokrebel> achso
<dadrc> Beta-Treiber von Hand installiert?
<stemmi> ja, ich könnte versuchen den standard treiber zu installieren, aber das ist eigentlich nicht das was ich brauche
<dadrc> Na, der Betatreiber scheint ja nicht zu funktionieren.
<stemmi> bislang funktionierte er
<jokrebel> stemmi: Aber nun _nicht_ mehr. Lieber VGA als gar keine GUI?
<stemmi> jokrebel: stimmt schon, aber erstmal rausfinden, wie ich den alten treiber los werde
<jokrebel> stemmi: Und wieso bist Du so scharf auf ne LTS-version, wenn Du darumerum allesmögliche reinbastelst?
<dadrc> Hoffentlich als Paket installiert, dann fglrx-* deinstallieren. Sonst hoffen, dass das Makefile "uninstall" kennt :)
<dadrc> Und damit: Gute Nacht, viel Erfolg, ich geh ins Bett.
<jokrebel> stemmi: Das fragst Du am besten die, wo Du ihn her hast.
<jokrebel> *drumherum
<jokrebel> dadrc: Schlaf gut *seufz*
<stemmi> es gibt tatsächlich eine fglrx-uninstall.sh
<stemmi> ok, nachdem deinstallieren von fglrx, muss ich jetz direkt neustarten oder erst einen anderen treiber installieren?
<jokrebel> stemmi: Probier es aus, mehr wie wieder ohne GUI dazustehn wird schon nicht passieren ;-)
<stemmi> zauberei
<jokrebel> ?
<stemmi> es funktioniert wieder
<jokrebel> …jaja - kaum hat man was aus Beta-Stadium los, geht es wieder - absolut - zauberei.
<jokrebel> stemmi: Hättest aber auch schon vor Stunden erzählen können :-/
<stemmi> jokrebel: sry daran habe ich nicht gleich gedacht, es ging ja vorher
<stemmi> jokrebel: wenn sich jetz ein update mit irgendetwas nicht verträg weiß ich auch nicht sofort, was es ist. ich werde in zukunft gleich den grafiktreiber versuchen
<stemmi> aber vielen dank soweit
<jokrebel> stemmi: Klar - nen Beta-Treiber installiert man am System vorbei und vergisst ihn dann, weil er tut ja *seufz*
<jokrebel> stemmi: Gerne. Hoffe Du lernst daraus.
<stemmi> jokrebel: naja dümmer als vorher bin ich jedenfalls nicht ;)
<jokrebel> nur ich hab blankere Nerven, aber das ist eine Offtopic-Geschichte - fröhliche Weihnacht!
<stemmi> Frohe Fest!
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-20
<j_f-f> moin
<j_f-f> Welches Paket ist für die Audio-Einstellungen im Systemtray zuständig?
<Harald523> Falls euch noch mal einer fragt, wieso sein Ubuntu explodiert, sobald er versucht, eine VM zu installieren, sagt ihm einfach, dass man bei manchen Maschinen da was im BIOS einschalten muss!!!
<koegs> -.-
<apollo13> lol
<koegs> der ist schon ein komischer kauz
<jokrebel> unbedingt - hauptsache Ubuntu ist schuld
<Lucid_Lynx> benutzt hier noch jemand 10.04 ?
<Lucid_Lynx> check my channels..
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Bitte was?
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Die Serverversion?
<josh__> Auf den Ubuntu-Servern sehe ich Pakete mit Versionsangaben wie "ubuntu0.13.10.1", "ubuntu1", "ubuntu2" etc.  "ubtunu0..." ist klar, aber ich konnte nichts zu "ubuntu1", "ubuntu2" usw. herausfinden.  Sind das Pakete für Entwicklungsversionen von Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> josh__: Wo siehst Du das? Zeig mal nen Link bitte
<Lucid_Lynx> jo..., mit dem Knebel.... (UNWORT DES JAHRES....----->UPGRADE, no support)
<josh__> jokrebel: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser (at ports.ubuntu.com)
<josh__> Hier gibt's "ubuntu1", glaube aber auch schon höhere Nummern gesehen zu haben.  Vielleicht irre ich mich da aber auch#
<geser> josh__: normalerweise werden während der Enwicklung die Paketrevisionen hochgezählt: ubuntu1, ubuntu2, ...
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Versteh immer noch nicht was Du meinst/willst.
<geser> ist nach einem Release dann wegen Bugs (Updates) oder Security-Bugs einen neue Paketrevision nötig, wird dann ubuntu0.13.10, etc. verwendet damit die monotone Versionsreihenfolge erhalten bleibt
<geser> statt ubuntu0.13.10 kann es auch ubuntu1.13.10 sein, falls die vorherige Paketrevision ubuntu1 war
<josh__> geser: ubuntu1, 2 usw. sind also Versionen für die aktuell in Entwicklung befindliche Ubuntu-Version?
<josh__> geser: Ich verstehe es leider noch nicht ganz.  Was ist jetzt bspw. der Unterschied zwischen "chromium-browser_31.0.1650.63-0ubuntu0.13.10.1~20131204.1_armhf.deb" und "chromium-browser_31.0.1650.63-0ubuntu1~20131204.1_armhf.deb"
<geser> jein, diese Versionen wurden während der Entwicklung hochgeladen, werden dann aber auch so (mit dieser Versionsnummer) in der nächsten stabilen Version landen
<josh__> geser: Beide Pakete enthalten ja dieselbe Chromium-Version
<Lucid_Lynx> jokrebel: Vorbildlich.., die pure Hilfsbereitschaft.... freundlich, freundlich..
<geser> josh__: dieselbe Chromium-Version, aber für unterschiedliche Ubuntu-Versionen. So gesehen, hast du recht, dass die -0ubuntu1 Version für die momentan in Entwicklung befindliche Ubuntu-Version ist
<geser> josh__: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser da kannst du gut sehe, welche Ubuntu-Version welche Paketversion hat (bzw. mit welcher es released wurde z.B. für 13.10)
<kubine> Title: “chromium-browser” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<geser> 13.10 hatte ursprünglich chromium-browser 29.0.1547.65-0ubuntu2, wurde aber später über Sicherheitsupdates (saucy-security) mit Version 31.0.1650.63-0ubuntu0.13.10.1~20131204.1 aktualisiert
<josh__> geser: Verstehe.  Das heißt, während der Entwicklung einer neuen ubuntu-Version werden die Nummern hochgezählt: ubuntu0, ubuntu1 usw., beim Freeze bleibt dann diese Nummer bestehen?
<geser> genau
<koegs> Lucid_Lynx: was möchtest du eigentlich?
<pc-world> Wie läuft das mit EOL? Wird für 13.04 noch ein genaues EOL-Datum festgelegt werden, und wann wird das voraussichtlich geschehen?
<josh__> geser: Alles klar, danke für Deine Erklärungen!
<koegs> pc-world: hier werden die Zeitschienen für Support angezeigt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<kubine> Title: LTS - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> pc-world: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases ist schon alles festgelegt
<kubine> Title: List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<geser> josh__: und für nachträgelich Updates (nach dem Release) wird dann eine Versionsnummer genommen, die größer ist als die alte Version aber kleiner als die Version in der Entwicklung, praktischerweise hängt man einfach die Release-Nummer an
<pc-world> Januar weiß ich auch, aber ein genaues Datum konnte ich nicht finden, in der englischen Ubuntu-Wiki wird auf eine ubuntu-announce Mail vom April verwiesen, die nur "January 2014" angibt.
<josh__> geser: Das alles bezieht sich aber nur auf Paketrevisionen, nicht?  D. h. sobald es eine neue Upstream-Version gibt, fängt das Spiel von vorne an?
<jokrebel> pc-world: Ja, Januar 2014 geh also davon aus, dass Du frühestens an Neujahr nicht mehr mit Updates versorgt wirst. (Spätestens Ende Januar)
<jokrebel> pc-world: Und für eine Non-LTS-Version ist das halt so, dass man jeden Versionssprum mitmachen sollte (beim Upgrade kommst Du eh nicht drumrum erst auf 13.10 upzugraden!)
<jokrebel> *sprung
<pc-world> jokrebel: ok, ich nehm dann mal an, dass es im Januar einfach darauf ankommen wird, ob ein package maintainer noch "Lust" hat, ein Update auf 13.04 zu portieren oder nicht.
<pc-world> ja, ist schade, dass Support für non-LTS auf 9 Monate verkürzt wurde, aber es lässt sich leben damit
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung, warum genau willst Du "erst auf den allerletzten Drücker" upgraden?
<jokrebel> pc-world: Und nimm hal in Zukunft ne LTS-Version dann hast Du Jahrelang Ruhe. (Außer es ist gepaart mit Versionitis der Programme <g>)
<pc-world> Hatte schonmal das Upgrade auf 13.10 versucht (davor LVM Snapshot), und so viel wie dabei kaputtgegangen ist, hab ich dann wieder zurückgesetzt. Werde nun auf einer weiteren Partition 13.10 neu installieren, dann kann ich 13.04 und 13.10 parallel nutzen bis 13.10 einigermaßen eingerichtet ist
<pc-world> jokrebel: die erste OS-Installation auf diesem PC war vor ein paar Monaten, also hab ich 13.04 genommen, gerade was Unity betrifft, ist 12.04 relativ unausgereift
<jokrebel> pc-world: Beachte bitte, dass man bei 2 Ubuntus auf einem Rechner mit Grub und /boot gern in Probleme läuft wenn man nicht genau weis was man tut.
<jokrebel> pc-world: Auf meinen 2 Hauptrechnern tut 12.04LTS mit Unity hervorragend. 
<pc-world> danke für den Hinweis. /boot von /dev/sda-GRUB ist derzeit keine eigene Partition. Also sollte ich das für 13.10 dann genauso machen und GRUB chainloading betreiben?
<jokrebel> pc-world: Weis nur (aus eigener Erfahrung) dass das Probleme machen kann (besonders wenn neue Kernel kommen). Da ich aber inzwischen keinen Rechner mehr mit mehreren Ubuntu-Partitionen habe, hab ich mich auch nicht mehr weiter mit der Lösung des Problems beschäftigt.
<pc-world> bzw. geht GRUB chainloading überhaupt bei LVM? also dass ich GRUB in den MBR einer LVM-Partition schreibe? und dann von dem alten GRUB (MBR in /dev/sda) in das GRUB des MBRs einer LVM-Partition chainloade?
 * jokrebel zuckt mit den Schultern
<pc-world> schade, dass GRUB parallele Linux-Installationen so schwierig macht, während mehrere Windosen GRUB kein Problem machen
<jokrebel> pc-world: Das hängt halt damit zusammen, dass Grub nicht komplett in den MBR passt und deshalb sich auch noch ein Teil in /boot befindet. Mehrere Linuxe haben aber in Standardinstallition dann auch jeder sein eigenes /boot-Verzeichnis.
<pc-world> jokrebel: Jedes Ubuntu ein eigenes /boot wäre ja auch mein Plan. Aber ich glaube, ich muss dann in das "Haupt-GRUB" (13.04) einen chainloading-Eintrag auf eine andere Partition einfügen, auf welcher sich ein weiterer GRUB-MBR befindet, der auf das 13.10-GRUB-/boot zeigt
<jokrebel> pc-world: Wie gesagt habe ich mich mit der Problematik damals nicht weiter beschäftigt und kann Dir da auch nur theoretische Minimaltipps geben.
<pc-world> ok, danke, werd es einfach mal ausprobieren und vorher /boot sichern. Werd auch mal schauen, ob diese configfile-Option von GRUB was taugt (https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-grub/2012-12/msg00014.html)
<kubine> Title: Re: Installing grub on lvm logical volume for chainloading into (at lists.gnu.org)
<stareye> hi
<stareye> ne frage hab ubuntu auf sateillite m40 drauf gemacht bekomme aber kein desktop nur mauszeiger
<stareye> wie kann ich den acpi ausschatelhn beim booten
<jokrebel> !bootoptionen > stareye
<kubine> stareye: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<stareye> jokrebel: in installirtes system
<jokrebel> stareye: Ja - im Grub-Startmenü
<stareye> aaah
<stareye> jokrebel: jetzt hjab ich shell#
<stareye> wie kann ich das auf der konsole machen ist das /grub/menu.lst
<stareye> ?
<jokrebel> stareye: probier es, bevor Du es fest in Grub einträgst besser erst mal einmalig indem Du beim booten ins Grub-menü gehst und dort anpasst.
<Lucid_Lynx> es sind doch immer wieder die selben..
<jokrebel> stareye: Hast Du ein Dualboot-System?
<stareye> jokrebel: nein reines ubuntu aber kein desktop
<stareye> nur ein mauszeiger
<jokrebel> stareye: Dann musst Du nach dem BIOS per ESC oder Shift dorthin wechseln. Ist leider etwas tricky
<jokrebel> stareye: Siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus?redirect=no#In-den-Recovery-Modus-booten
<kubine> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stareye> warte sek jetzt hab ich desktop ich hab einfach strg + alt + 7 gemacht
<jokrebel> stareye: Da kommt man eigentlich automatisch hin (außer man drückte vorher STRG+ALT+F1 (oder 2-6)
<stareye> ich kann den nicht mal heruner fahren mit shutdown oder reboot bleibt hängen
<stareye> der m meckert /tmp is not present
<jokrebel> stareye: Was heist "bleibt hängen"? Geht ein STRG+ALT+F2 noch? Reagieren die NUM/CAPS/Scroll-LEDs noch auf Tastendruck?
<stareye> nein
<jokrebel> hast aber schnell überprüft; und soll das ein "Nein" für alles sein?
<stareye> ich habe desktop aber die obere taskleiste ist leer und es geht gar nicht 
<jokrebel> Und mit STRG+ALT+F2 kommst Du tatsächlich nicht auf ein Terminal?
<stareye> ich bekomme termina mitz strg+alt F1
<stareye> tmp ist gemountet
<jokrebel> Dann mach doch dort mal ein "sudo apt-get update" und dann noch ein "sud apt-get dist-upgrade" vielleicht ist bei der Installation nicht alles abgearbeitet worden.
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Übrigens wissen wir immer noch nicht was Dein Anliegen ist.
<jokrebel> stareye: sudo sollte das heißen
<stareye> jokrebel: kein thema ich weiss was du meinst
<stareye> jokrebel: der zeigt kein desktop
<jokrebel> stareye: Tat sich denn was bei update/dist-upgrade?
<stareye> ja
<stareye> ist aktuell
<jokrebel> Und danach dann auch koplett neu gebootet? 
<stareye> ja
<stareye> der hing ich musste ausschalten per knopf
<stareye> jetzt hab ich nur shell
<stareye> strg+alt+F1
<jokrebel> dann bitte nochmal update dist-upgrade - vermutlich hast Du nicht lang genug gewartet und der war noch gar nicht fertig.
<stareye> hab ich gamcht sagt alles aktuell
<stareye> gemacht
<stareye> vielleicht acpi=off
<jokrebel> stareye: Und ganz generell - ausschalten per Knopf ist selten eine gute Idee.
<stareye> ging gar nicht keine konsole
<jokrebel> wie lange hast Du gewartet?
<stareye> strg+alt+f1 ging nicht
<jokrebel> Mit Deinen schnellen Antworten und (wenn nicht gleich was erwiedert wird) sofortigem Fragezeichen vermute ich fast, dass Du nicht der geduldigste bist.
<stareye> reboot und der hängt
<jokrebel> …oder denkt noch?
<jokrebel> stareye: Worauf stützt Du die Vermutung dass er "wirklich hängt"?
<stareye> yo strg+alt+f1  geht nicht und der hängt beim herunterfahern
<stareye> zeigt ein rotes punkt
<jokrebel> …was alles noch kein Beweis ist, dass er tatsächlich hängt. (oder nur extrem beschäftigt ist, das endlich fertig zu konfigurieren was Du ihn seit mehrerem harten ausschalten nicht fertigmachen lässt… )
<jokrebel> !sysrq > stareye: vor dem nächsten "harten" ausschalten mal das probieren bitt.
<kubine> stareye: vor dem nächsten harten ausschalten mal das probieren bitt.: Informationen zu Magic_SysRQ finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<jokrebel> +e
<Lucid_Lynx> muss ich ein Anliegen haben ?
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Musst Du nicht, nein. Aber zum plaudern ist der Kanal nicht gedacht. Dafür gäbe es #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;-)
<Lucid_Lynx> na, dann... husch,husch...
<koegs> Lucid_Lynx: hast du mal wieder langeweile? warst ja ne weile nicht hier
<pc-world> Hat jemand mit proprietärem nvidia-Treiber auf einem 1920x1080-(DVI-)Monitor ein fullscreen tty oder GRUB hinbekommen? Volle Auflösung muss nicht unbedingt sein, nur würde ich gerne die schwarzen Ränder wegbekommen.
<jokrebel> pc-world: Von grad mal 158 Anwesenden wär es schon ein Glücksgriff wenn jetzt da jemand "ja" sagen würde. Weiterbingen tut Dich das dann aber auch nicht. 
<pc-world> jokrebel: naja, wenn das etwas Unmögliches darstellt, will ich auch gar nicht erst Stunden reininvestieren
<jokrebel> pc-world: Wie gesagt, da jetzt konkret jemand zu finden der das sagen könnte ob es geht oder nicht wär ein riesen Zufall. Erzähl doch ein bissen mehr über dein Anliegen und die Benutzte Har- und Software.
<jokrebel> +d
<jokrebel> pc-world: Aber mal ehrlich so oft und lang ist man doch nicht in Grub, dass das wichtig wäre, oder?
<pc-world> Habe den proprietären nvidia-Treiber. In der /etc/default/grub habe ich unterschiedliche GRUB_GFXMODE und GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX ausprobiert, doch GRUB/plymouth/TTYs (außer X) haben immer einen schwarzen Rand auf allen Seiten. Wenn ich GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1920x1080-32 habe, sieht es so aus, als ob die Auflösung tatsächlich diese ist, er (wer?) das Bild aber zusammenstaucht, und so diese schwarzen Ränder zustande kommen. Laut Googl
<pc-world> Monitor ist 1920x1080, per DVI angeschlossen. Im zusammengestauchten TTY meint das Menü vom Monitor, er würde 1920x1080 empfangen. Im TTY hat der innere Ausschnitt eine leicht hellere Farbe als der äußere Rand. Hatte zuvor einen 1680x1050-Monitor, da bestand dieses Problem nicht.
<pc-world> Zu deiner Frage: Zumindest ein lesbares TTY mit nicht allzu geringen Spalten x Zeilen hätte ich schon gerne. 
<jokrebel> ah. Du hattest das schon am laufen mit nem Monitor der ne kleiner Auflösung hatte und bist jetzt auf nen neuen umgestiegen?
<pc-world> jokrebel: ja. Und mit dem neuen hab ich unabhängig von der eingestellten Auflösung diese schwarzen Ränder gar nicht mehr wegbekommen. In einer Einstellung (fallback 640x480 oder so) war der Text im TTY vielleicht nicht zusammengestaucht (bin mir nicht sicher), die schwarzen Ränder (einige cm) waren aber trotzdem da (vllt. sogar größer).
<jokrebel> pc-world: Vielleicht im Bootmenü von Grub mal mit den vga=XYZ Werten rumprobieren bis es gefällt (und dann fest in Grub eintragen)
<pc-world> jokrebel: geht das mit proprietärem nvidia?
<jokrebel> pc-world: Naja - kommt halt auch auf das Seitenverhältnis an - gibt da ja inzwischen einiges 4:3 16:9 16:10 etc.
<jokrebel> pc-world: Der sollte da noch gar nicht im Spiel sein, IIRC.
<pc-world> jokrebel: mein Hauptproblem ist ja das TTY, die schwarzen Ränder in GRUB sind mir da eher egal
<jokrebel> pc-world: Das proprietäre betrifft soweit ich weis nur die GUI
<pc-world> ok, dann versuch ich das mal. vga-Parameter kann man auch einfach in GRUB selbst einfügen (zum Testen), richtig?
<jokrebel> pc-world: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no da nach VGA suchen
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> pc-world: Und ja, genau das meinte ich erstmal beim booten (einmalig) abändern, wenn Du dann den korrekten Wert gefunden hast kannst es in Grub fest reinschreiben, Dafür siehe Grub-Wiki
<pc-world> bin mal weg das ausprobieren, danke
<jokrebel> pc-world: viel Erfolg gib rückmeldung
<pc-world> vga Parameter haben nichts geändert. Dann bin ich mal in die BIOS(/UEFI)-Config gegangen, und habe gesehen, dass dort auch die schwarzen Ränder existieren. Also vermutlich allgemeines Problem mit Mainboard oder Grafikkarte.
<jokrebel> pc-world: Dann gibt es vielleicht im BIOS eine Einstellmöglichkeit wenn das sogar dort so ist!
<pc-world> Habe dort nichts gefunden. Habe mich auch gerade erinnert, neulich habe ich in Windows im laufenden Betrieb den nvidia-Treiber deinstalliert, dann hatte er (vor dem Reboot) eine ziemlich kleine Auflösung und auch diese schwarzen Ränder. Vermutlich also irgendein Modus der Grafikkarte.
<jokrebel> pc-world: Würd da mal nach Kombinationen mit Buzzwords von BIOS Grafikkarte usw. googlen; sprengt aber den Ubuntu-Support-Rahmen hier.
<pc-world> jokrebel: jo, werde schauen, ob ich da was finde. Danke für die Hilfe :) 
<jokrebel> pc-world: gerne - wenn noch was ist was jetzt nicht grade zu Ubuntu-Support passt; ich bin meist auch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic - da kann man über fast alles plaudern.
<wollinski> hallo freunde! ich such eine kleine linux distri, gerne auch ubuntu. hab ein netbook das rein als musikmaschine dient, bisi surfen noch. sollte schnell zu booten gehn. WICHTIG: wie bekomm ich das installiert? mit usb? hat ja kein laufwerk. such schon die ganze zeit find aber nur tuts wie ich auf usb installieren kann. will aber auf hdd!
<wollinski> wär super wenn da jemand was weiß :D
<jokrebel> wollinski: Ubuntu kann man auch vom Live-Ubuntu-USB-Stick aus auf die Festplatte installieren (oder halt mit ner LiveCD)
<wollinski> woher bekomm ich so eine usb-stick version?
<wollinski> livecd geht ohne laufwerk nicht ;-)
<Longbottom> wollinski: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> wollinski: Hast Du nen anderen Rechner auf dem Du das erzeugen könntest der ein CD/DVD-Laufwerk hat?
<wollinski> uh das is aber umständlich
<wollinski> jokrebel: wie meinst? 
<Longbottom> wollinski, jokrebel: Dazu braucht man nur die iso-Datei, eine CD ist nicht notwendig.
<wollinski> das iso hab ich. allerdings ist es fraglich ob ich da bei ubuntu bleib
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Ja schon klar - aber der USB-Medienersteller auf der LiveDVD wär halt "einfacher"
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Den kenne ich nicht, hab das immer mit der iso Datei gemacht.
<jokrebel> wollinski: Wieso ist es da fraglich bei Ubuntu zu bleiben? (und was erwartest Du Dir dann vom Ubuntu-Support?)
<wollinski> :)
<wollinski> ich hab auf allen rechnern ubuntu. finds auch toll
<wollinski> aaaaaaaaaaber ich benötige ja nur firefox + videoplayer
<wollinski> der rest bremst mein netbook doch unnötig aus
<wollinski> aber danke schonmal für den support. such jetzt mal nen usbstick. hab das startmedienersteller gefunden!
<pc-world> weiß nicht, warum der Live-USB-Artikel das so kompliziert machen will. In vielen Fällen (wenn BIOS und nicht UEFI) reicht es, das DVD-Image auf den Stick zu dd'en.
<jokrebel> wollinski: Dann nimm X- oder L-ubuntu
<wollinski> ok kenn ich noch nicht. mal ansehn. kann blos nicht soviel surfen und runterladen weil ich mit skydsl unterwegs bin :/
<jokrebel> der Artikel ist auch nicht grade der aktuellste vermutlich, da da nur von 12.04 und 12.10 die rede ist.
<jokrebel> BUT - its a Wiki - You can fix it yourself ;-)
<bekks> wollinski: Wieso bremst etwas dein System aus, das nur installiert ist, und gar nicht "läuft"? :)
<wollinski> nuja hatte den lang als haupt "pc" und je mehr installiert war desto langsamer wurde er
<bekks> Und SkyDSL hat doch keine Volumenbegrenzung, oder?
<wollinski> is aber lahm -.-
<bekks> Das mag unter Windows so sein.
<wollinski> ab 2 uhr nachts is geil
<bekks> SkyDSL hat bis zu 20MBit.
<wollinski> blabla ;-)
<pc-world> "bis zu"
<bekks> Und in der kleinen Variante hat es immer noch 6MBit.
<wollinski> ich bin darauf auch reingefallen. gut wir haben nur die kleine flat aber da geht nitmal youtube flüssig
<bekks> Wie dem auch sei - unter Linux ist das nicht so, dass installierte Software, die nicht läuft, dein System verlangsamt.
<wollinski> die wollen das jetzt nochmal checken.. oder ich test mal die große flat
<wollinski> mhh ok bekks
<wollinski> auch nicht beim booten?
<bekks> Nö. Weil die nicht läuft.
<wollinski> klingt logisch :)
<wollinski> naja vielleicht gehört das system auch einfahc mal plattgemacht und neu aufgesetzt.. und dabei bin ich ja grad
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows. Das braucht man eigentlich nie zu tun.
<wollinski> ja da is n uralt ubuntu drauf
<bekks> Was ist denn "uralt"?
<wollinski> 9.04 oder so
 * jokrebel hat hier upgegradede Ubuntus von 2008 am laufen ;-)
<jokrebel> *t
<wollinski> ja aber es geht mit neuinstallation bei mir schneller
<wollinski> außerdem wundert es mich eh das das ding noch rennt
<pc-world> von 9.04 auf 12.04 zu upgraden kann man vergessen, behaupte ich.
<wollinski> deshalb zweckentfremdung zur musik anlage
<wollinski> http://i40.tinypic.com/2q0k3e9.jpg
<bekks> pc-world: 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 12.04
<jokrebel> ...wo ist das Problem?
<_moep_> klingt nach spaß
<wollinski> joa bekks.. aber bis ich das gezogen hab.. da sicher ich lieber und mach neu ^^
<pc-world> bekks: und jetzt noch das Download-Volumen, Installationszeiten und alles fixen, was bei den ganzen Upgrades kaputtgegangen ist.
<wollinski> das kommt dazu
<jokrebel> wollinski: Auch gut, Neu aufsetzen ist jedenfalls nicht schädlich.
<bekks> wollinski: wie weit ist denn inzwischen der download von 12.04?
<wollinski> hab letzt 13.10 gezogen
<jokrebel> …oO( viel Geplauder grad und wenig Support; findet Ihr nicht? )
<bekks> wollinski: Was für eine CPU und wieviel RAM hat die Kiste?
<wollinski> mom.
<wollinski> samsung nc10 .. seite mit daten läd grad
<bekks> "top" und "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<bekks> Schneller als jede Seite geladen hat.
<bekks> Was Samsung auf das Datenblatt schreibt ist egal, weil das nicht zwingend das sein muss, was in deinem Rechner drinsteckt.
<wollinski> intel atom n70 160ghz
<jokrebel> 160 GHz - alle Achtung
<wollinski> ist auch n gutes.. hat fast 5 jahrelang hardcore aktionen überlebt
<wollinski> blaub 2gb ram
<bekks> "blaub"?
<wollinski> glaub
<bekks> Guck doch nach, wird Dir doch in top angezeigt.
<wollinski> top was?
<jokrebel> wollinski: Und prüf auch nochmal die Gigahertz - das glaub ich nämlich nicht ;-)
<wollinski> ah ok sry
<pc-world> wollinski: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/top
<kubine> Title: top › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wollinski> mem 1015912
<wollinski> also nur 1gb
<bekks> Da wirst du mit Ubuntu 13.10 keine Freude haben.
<wollinski> ja deshalb meinte ich ja obs nicht sinnvoll ist was anderes zu nehmen
<wollinski> weil das alte braucht ja schon seine zeit. grad um bilder anzusehn oder ordner öffnen
<bekks> 12.04, lubuntu oder xubuntu. Wurde Dir ja auch schon gesagt, als Du gefragt hast.
<wollinski> ja schau mir grade lubuntu an
<bekks> Dann kannst du ja den Ubuntu 13.10 Download stoppen :)
<wollinski> das ist schon fertig. werde ich brennen und hier auf den hier machen
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg noch - ich geh ins Bett. Gute Nacht.
<wollinski> danke dir und euch !
<wollinski> ich bin mal weitermachen. bis später
<pcworld> wieso wird root verweigert, Dateien aus einem fremden home-Verzeichnis zu löschen oder auch deren owner zu ändern? operation not permitted, für .bash_logout, .bashrc und .profile
<pcworld> hmm, chattr -i hat geholfen (warum auch immer)
<bekks> Weil da wohl extended attributes gesetzt waren.
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-21
<adsfsadfsdfsd> hi
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi
<mariuszd> Guten Morgen / Tag allerseits
<coc00n> morgen
<eer> Seit heute funktionieren keine SSL Seiten mehr. Ich werde immer gefragt, ob ich eine Ausnahme einrichten will. Ubunu 13.10, aktuellste Firefox Version.
<eer> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel> eer: Was wurde gestern verändert? Upgedated?
<eer> Ah, meine Zeit und Datum ist völlig daneben. Sehe ich gerade. Jahr 2150, 18:48 Uhr
<eer> Daran wird es liegen. Ich kann aber nicht mit dem Internet synronisieren. Es kommt ein auhtentican Fehler.
<jokrebel> das könnte ein Grund sein warum Zertifikate nicht passen.
<eer> sudo ntpdate ergibt: no servers can be used, exiting
<subz3r0> jo, da sie outdated laut deinem Datum :)
<jokrebel> man könnte das Datum ja erst mal per Hand setzten.
<jokrebel> -t
<eer> Sind die ntp time Server nicht erreichbar?
<eer> Kann mit keinen Verbinden.
<eer> Könnte das mal jemand überprüfen?
<jokrebel> eer: Dir steht keine aktuelles Zeit/Datum zur Verfügung um das zum reparieren erst mal einfach manuell zu setzten? 
<jokrebel> eer: Ĥier stimmt zumindes Zeit und Datum und ich hab auch NTP aktiv ;-)
<jokrebel> +t
<jokrebel> Und wenn sich die Systemzeit in die Vergangenheit zurücksetzt könnte einfach eine leere Batterie die Ursache sein. Aber bei ner Systemzeit die plötzlich weit in der Zukunft ist wär ich erstmal hellhörig.
<bekks> Kann ebenso ein BAtteriefehler sein.
<eer> Ja, ich habe auch extrem Probleme beim Booten seit 3 Tagen. Der Bildschirm bleibt immer schwarz. Erst nach dem 10. Versuch klappt es und die Festplatte startet.
<eer> Könnte das damit zusammenhängen?
<bekks> Ja. Kaputte HW.
<jokrebel> !niemal > bekks </Ironie>
<jokrebel> !niemals > bekks </Ironie>
<kubine> bekks </Ironie>: NIEMALS !
<eer> WIe setzte ich das Datum nochmal manuell? sudo date -s 13211227 13 nimmt er nicht an.
<eer> WIe setzte ich das Datum nochmal manuell? sudo date -s 12211227 13 meinte ich.
<jokrebel> eer: Setz es grafisch. Oder gleich im BIOS
<eer> Grafisch geht nicht. Dann kommt der Fehler.
<eer> Habe auch keinen Button mehr im KDE/Settings/Time wo ich es setzten könnte. Alles ausgegraut.
<jokrebel> eer: Kontrollier als erst mal die Einstellung dafür im BIOS bitte.
<eer> Im BIOS nimmt er die Änderungen nicht an. Habe schon x Mal versucht Einstellungen dort zu ändern. Nach dem Reboot sind die EInstellungen futsch. Dann versucht er wieder eine Floppy zu finden, Bootreihenfolge ist Müll, etc, etc
<eer> Die Batterie auf dem Mainboard ist doch in Wirklichkeit ein Akku, oder nicht? Dieser läd sich doch immer wieder auf.
<jokrebel> eer: Da ist Dein BIOS kaputt oder midestens die Batterie gehört gewechselt.
<jokrebel> nein
<eer> Wie lange hält denn so eine Batterie?
<jokrebel> lass uns das bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter bereden. Da das mit Ubuntu absolut nichts zu tun hat.
<eer> Wie finde ich raus welche Batterie ich brauche? Habe ein altes Mainboard. Asus P5B deluxe
<eer> OK
<coc00n> bei mir musste ich openbox aus einem ppa repo holen damit es stable läuft. gibt nen bug in 12.04
<bekks> Wenn du uns den auch noch nennst, können wir auch etwas mit deiner Information anfangen :)
<coc00n> such nach techzilla-bugfix
<coc00n> das ist das ppa
<coc00n> jetzt läuft openbox perfekt
<jokrebel> coc00n: Und was ist Deine Support-Frage?
<jokrebel> coc00n: Oder willst Du hier nur Werbung für $ppa machen?
<bekks> coc00n: Ich such nach nix, warum auch? :)
<jokrebel> coc00n: Solange wir in die Problematik nicht eingebunden waren, ist es schön für Dich, wenn Dir das PPA weiter half. Muss deshalb aber nicht zwangsläufig die Lösung für jedermann sein.
<coc00n> wollte nur mal sagen
<coc00n> openbox ist verbbuggt in 12.04 und im wiki auf ubuntuusers wird nix davon erwähnt
<bekks> Schön. Und?
<jokrebel> coc00n: Wenn Du das allgemein so wäre würde man das auch finden. Vermutlich liegt das eher an "Deiner Speziellen System/Installation-Kombination" solange Du aber hier nicht das _eigenliche_ konkret analysieren willst lassen wir das lieber.
<jokrebel> coc00n: Außerdem: Das Wiki ist ein Wiki und es liegt an Dir allein da was dazu beizutragen <g>
<renegade332> hallo, was sagt mir errorcode 0 beim verbinden mit proftp?
<stegbth> hallo
<stegbth> gibt es noch ein Archiv, wo ich 8.04 packete downloaden kann? ich moechte von 8.04 auf 10.04 und dann auf 12.04
<stegbth> allerdings fehlt mir update-manager-core :(
<PBeck> stegbth: neuinstallation wäre einfacher und weniger fehleranfälliger
<Lucid_Lynx> Ich bin noob und habe keine Ahnung, aber ich habe gelesen , das solche upgrades nicht zu empfehlen sind, ohne ein Backup der Daten vorher aus zu führen..
<stegbth> PBeck: Neuinstallation moechte ich vermeiden
<ppq> stegbth: ersetz in deiner sources.list "de.archive.ubuntu.com" durch "old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<ppq> und ja, ein backup solltest du definitiv haben
<PBeck> stegbth: vergiss ein backup nicht. ppq hat die antwort ja schon genannt
<stegbth> Backup hab ich schon
<stegbth> danke fuer die Url
<rhagu> hi, ich will für ein paar disk IO tests mit dd zufallszahlen in eine Datei schreiben, mit dd if=/dev/urandom werde ich aber durch die CPU limitiert, gibt es da eine alternative? Die Zahlen müssen nicht 100% zufällig sein.
<ppq> rhagu: nimm einfach große dateien. iso-images, hd-filme, .tar-archive oder so.
<ppq> filme haben den vorteil, dass sie komprimiert sind
<mcnesium> in dem ubuntu 13.10 mit gnome classic dingens ist bei den vorgabeprogrammen nichts zur auswahl. die selectbox ist deaktiviert. auf dem system sind aber firefox und chromium installiert
<mcnesium> wenn man im chat auf links klickt, öffnet sich nun gedit mit dem quelltext der seite -.-
<mcnesium> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich den firefox wieder in die auswahlbox reinkriegen kann?
<pyfisch> Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand helfen einen Drucker mit Ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen? Es handelt sich um einen HP Officejet Pro 8500 A910 Netzwerkdrucker. Der Drucker wird mit CUPS im Browser gefunden, aber nicht über die Systemeinstellungen. Der Drucker bereits mit Ubuntu funktioniert, nachdem ich aber Ubuntu neu installiert habe klappt das Installieren nicht mehr.
<rhagu> ppq da hab ich das problem, dass sie von der gleichen platte kommen
<bekks> rhagu: if=/dev/zero
<bekks> rhagu: Da limitiert dann nur das RAM.
<rhagu> bekks jo, aber /dev/zero lässt sich super komprimieren, deswegen sehe ich im Endeffekt 0 writes auf meinem raid 10
<bekks> Wenn dein RAID keine Nullen schreibt ist es Müll.
<bekks> Wenn ich eine Datei mit X Nullen anlegen will, hat diese auch genau so geschrieben zu werden.
<rhagu> bekks ne, es hat eine integrierte lz4Komprimierung und dementsprechend kommt auf den vdevs nichts an
<bekks> Wenn du von ZFS redest, dann sag das bitte dazu. :>
<rhagu> bekks ja ist ein striped mirror raid mit zfs und lz4 Komprimierung
<bekks> Was ist denn ein striped mirror raid? Schieb mal ein zpool status -v in einen Pastebin bitte :)
<rhagu> bekks raid 10 im Endeffekt
<rhagu> bekks www.pastebin.com/37EKYns8
<ppq> hmm. sonst lad eine möglichst große datei in den ram (tmpfs) und schreib sie von dort aus
<ppq> dann ist egal woher sie ursprünglich kommt. du solltest nur genug ram haben, damit die ergebnisse was aussagen
<rhagu> ppq wie lade ich eine datei in den arbeitsspeicher?
<bekks> rhagu: Das ist ja glatt Plattenverschwendung was du da betreibst :)
<pc-world> moin. Hatte in einem frisch installierten 13.10 dist-upgrade durchgeführt, einige Packages installiert (u. a. nvidia vom xorg-edgers PPA), und nach einem Reboot ist der Bootvorgang bei getpwuid hängengeblieben, plus ein paar ext4-Fehler. Hab dann in mein funktionierendes 13.04 gebootet und per fsck -y einige Fehler fixen lassen. Danach habe ich ins /etc von 13.10 geschaut, mind. 2 Dateien (u. a. /etc/groups oder sowas) hatten statt ih
<pc-world> jeweiligen Backupdateien ersetzt (die mit dem '-' hintendran), und jetzt kann ich per chroot als root rein (ohne dass ich "I have no name!" bekomme) und auch im recovery mode booten, GUI geht allerdings nicht. Wenn ich per chroot oder im recovery mode "su pcworld" ausführe, werde ich allerdings wieder "I have no name!" und er sagt "cannot find name for group ID …" für einige Gruppen, inkl. 1000. Fehlermeldungen und Dateien: http://p
<bekks> Komplettes Backup zurückspielen.
<rhagu> bekks ja ich probier gerade einige konfigurationen durch, hatte auch schon raidz2 aber da waren die Raten unter aller S?§ und jetzt versuche ich rauszufinden, ob es daran lag, oder an den zvols oder an den filesystems usw usf
<bekks> rhagu: Oder einfach mal mit jemanden reden der ZFS seit Jahren einsetzt ;)
<bekks> rhagu: Bau einfach einen Spiegel über zwei raidz1 vdevs aus je drei Platten.
<rhagu> bekks hab ich zwar ein bischen mehr kapazität, aber weniger performance und außerdem ist es nicht so sicher, schließlich können mir jetzt 3 platten ausfallen und bei 2x raidz nur insgesamt 2
<bekks> Nein, maximal zwei können bei Dir ausfallen.
<bekks> Du hast drei Stripes. Fällt ein Stripe aus zwei Platten aus, ist das Ding tot.
<bekks> Stripes aus Spiegeln zu bauen ist die schlechteste Idee an der Stelle.
<rhagu> bekks ja wenn mir 2 aus dem selben vdev ausfallen, dann ist es bei beiden tot, wenn mir aus jedem vdev 1 ausfällt, dann hab ich bei deinem szenario 2 ausfälle und bei meinem 3, die es verkraftet
<bekks> Und zum Thema Performance: ZFS unter Linux ist nicht mal ansatzweise so performant wie unter Solaris z.B.
<jokrebel> pyfisch: Wenn Du das mit CUPS anlegst sollte es aber anschließend auch in den Ubuntu-Druckereinstellungen stehn meiner Meinung nach.
<pc-world> IRC hat wohl mal wieder meine Nachrichten truncated (danke Pidgin)… hier die vollständigen: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4yAx2MQp
<bekks> rhagu: Um wirklich sicher zu gehen kannst du auch einen Spiegel aus zwei RAIDZ2 bauen. Verschwendet mal satte 4 Platten Kapazität, überlebt aber garantiert immer drei Plattenausfälle.
<rhagu> bekks am liebsten wäre mir aber raidz2, da limitiert aber die langsamste platte die gesamt performance. Gibt es noch ein anderes device unter /dev, das kontinuierlich werte ausspuckt?
<pyfisch> jokrebel: Wenn ich den Drucker mit CUPS (anscheinend falsch) einrichte steht er nachher auch in den Ubuntu-Druckereinstellungen. Allerdings taucht der noch nicht eingerichtete Drucker nicht in den Druckereinstellungen im Drucker einrichten Fenster auf wohl aber im entsprechenden CUPS Menü.
<bekks> rhagu: Keines, das so schnell ist wie eine Datei im RAM.
<bekks> rhagu: Und die langsamste Platte limitiert dich IMMER.
<jokrebel> oyWie sollte er denn "auftauchen" wenn er noch nicht (oder nur falsch) eingerichtet ist?
<pyfisch> Moment ich melde mich mal gerade neu an.
<pyfisch> jokrebel: Im "Neuer Drucker" Menü wurde der nicht verbundene Drucker mit einer früheren Ubuntuversion in der linken Spalte einmal angezeigt.
<Darkfire2012> Guten Abend
<Lucid_Lynx> nabend...
<bekks> moin
<Darkfire2012> moin bekks
<Darkfire2012> gibt es play on Linux auch für die 12.04 lts version?
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Das kann man sicher nachgucken auf deren Website.
<Darkfire2012> stimmt.
<jokrebel> das steht sogar im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Playonlinux?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: PlayOnLinux › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Darkfire2012> habe es gefunden, danke.
<dreamon> bekks, Erinnerst du dich noch an mein USB3.0 Problem. Daß das notebook das Externe Laufwerk nicht erkennen wollte. Egal ob am USB2.0 oder USB3.0 Anschluß angeschlossen wurde? -> Lag am USB kabel.  Hab anderes genommen auf einmal gings. ;)
<bekks> Ja, sagte ich ja damals schon, richtig? :)
<dreamon> bekks, What? Ich hab das anderst in Erinnerung :)
<bekks> Hatte ich Dir nicht gesagt dass du die HW prüfen sollst?
<bekks> Dann war ich wohl der irrigen Annahme, dass das das erste ist, was man in so einem Fall tut :)
<dreamon> bekks, Einfach unverbesserlich :) hihi
<dreamon> bekks, Wie ein Stück Seife unter der Dusche. Schwer zu packen. lol
<bekks> Ja, so wird das wohl rüberkommen, wenn man sich nur an das erinnert, woran man sich erinnern will.
<jokrebel> so und jetzt gehn wir alle brav nach OT wo das von Anfang an hingehört hätte
<j_f-f> Nabend
<j_f-f> Ich habe eine blöde Frage. Geht noch ein Update von 8.10 -> 9.04?
<bekks> j_f-f: Der Aufwand lohnt nicht. Installier ein 12.04
<j_f-f> bekks: Ich weiss. Ist zur Abarbeitung eines Bugs..
<bekks> Lohnt den Aufwand trotzdem nicht mehr.
<bekks> Wenn der Bug immer noch nicht fixed ist, interessiert der jetzt eh niemanden mehr.
<j_f-f> sry falsch ausgedrückt.. Es gibt einen Bug, in dem bemägelt wird das ein Update von 8.10 nach 12.04 nicht geht.
<bekks> Geht ja auch nicht. Invalider Weg.
<bekks> Der korrekt Weg wäre 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 12.04. 8.10 -> 12.04 wird nicht unterstützt.
<bekks> Von daher: völlig egal. Weil alles vor 12.04 nicht mehr supported ist.
<j_f-f> da warst Du schneller beim Tippen...
<Darkfire2012> So einen Geruhsamen Abend und einen Erfolgreichen Tag wünsche ich allen.
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-22
<kraut> hoi
<kraut> bei mir verhalten sich die fenster merkwürdig. lassen sich teilweise nicht richtig maximieren und bei "ausführen" fehlt die fensterumrandung: https://dreamland.netzdeponie.de/~kraut/temp/Bildschirmfoto%20-%2022.12.2013%20-%2010:36:39.png
<kraut> hat jemand einen tip, was ich da machen kann?
<kraut> ich hab schon an den einstellungen gedreht und meine config folder im home temporär verschoben, ohne erfolg.
<kraut> ich benutze xfce und 13.10 übrigens
<LupusE> g'morgen
<apollo13> kraut: da ist der window decorator wohl kaputt
<apollo13> kA was xfce da verwendet, aber schau mal ob metacity rennt
<mnass> moin, was macht man wenn das paketlisten lesen bei sudo apt-get update z.B. ewig dauert?
<PBeck> mnass: hast du viele ppa drin?
<mnass> eigentlich nicht
<mnass> zwei oder so
<mnass> das war schonmal weg -seit dem hab ich eigentlich nix komisches installiert
<jokrebel> mnass: Mal nen anderen Quellenspiegel versuchen
<mnass> hatte nen apt-get autoclean gemacht danach wars schneller
<mnass> das ist dieses "Paketlisten werden gelesen… x% - das ist doch was lokales?
<jokrebel> achso - ja das kann stimmen
<mnass> PPAs mir Sun Java und Bitcoin
<mnass> nur
<jokrebel> mnass: wie lange dauert es denn von 0 bis 100%?
<mnass> 10 Minuten von 0-8%
<jokrebel> oha!
<mnass> wartet mal gleich wieder da
<mnass_> hab aber mal den Server vom Deutschland auf allgemein gewechselt
<mnass_> downloaded noch
<mnass_> ha ging voll schnell diesmal
<jokrebel> mnass_: Ein apt-get autoremove könnte auch sinnvoll sein zu dem autoclean
<mnass_> andere frage: hat jemand ne funktionierende Methode mit Ubuntu 13.10 AlJazeera zu streamen?
<mnass_> offenbar hat nen neustart es gebracht
<jokrebel> mnass_: Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gguu> hallo ihr lieben. ich nutze gentoo, aber ich habe bis jetzt nur ubuntu tutorials gefunden, deshalb hoffe ich dass mir jemand von euch helfen koennte. alles funktioniert bis auf den ton.  wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EasyCAP_DC60_USB_Audio_und_Videograbber in der zeile  "cat /proc/asound/cards " wird mir keine 1 controlle angezeigt
<apollo13> gguu: nein wir können dir leider nicht helfen, da wir kein gentoo haben
<apollo13> und wir dementsprechend auch nicht wissen wie dort sachen eingerichtet werden
<DeannaT2> gguu, aber du könntest es mal in #gentoo probieren
<gguu> hmmm
<gguu> aber hat vielleicht jemand von euch ne idee warum mir diese "1 controlle" nicht angezeigt wird? kann es an einer fehlenden kernel option liegen?
<bekks> gguu: Dasmusst du den gentoo support fragen.
<gguu> ok, es wurde mir geholfen. bzw. ich habe ein modul gefunden der mir gefehlt hat. jetzt habe ich ne allgemeine linux-vlc frage, wie ich auf diesen "controlle1" zugreifen kann bzw. wiie starte ich vlc mit controlle1 zugriff?
<jokrebel> gguu: Auch das fragst Du besser die Gentoo-Leute. Hier ist immer noch Support für Ubuntu-Probleme ;-)
<kraut> apollo13: der tip war gut, danke!
<Darkfire2012> Moin
<Darkfire2012> wie nennt man das Programm unter ubuntu, was ein cd Laufwerk simuliert? Virtual Disk, oder?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Das nennt man "loppback mount".
<bekks> loopback sogar.
<bekks> Man nimmt sich einfach ein .ISO und mounted es, es gibt keinen Grund ein ganzes Laufwerk zu simulieren.
<Darkfire2012> danke bekks.
<Darkfire2012> Ich hatte mal virtual clone drive gehabt, damit klappte das ganz toll. leider finde ich diese nicht in der synaptic.
<apollo13> zum glück
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Unter Ubuntu hattest du das sicher noch nie.
<ppq> es gibt ähnliche programme sinnloserweise auch für linux, bekks 
<subz3r0> wie bekks sagt, isos kan man ganz einfach mounten :)
<subz3r0> und das ohne sonstige zusatzsoftware
<apollo13> isos mounten geht in win 8 inzwischen auch ohne zusatz oder?
<Darkfire2012> subz3ro in der kommandozeile, mit mount ja?
<bekks> Isos konnte man auch schon unter Windows 7 entpacken.
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Ja.
<Darkfire2012> mount <irgenteine.iso> auf <irgentein mount point>
<NTQ> Moin Leute. Ich hab auf meinem Zweitlaptop (Thinkpad R61) Xubuntu 13.10 installiert, allerdings war es erst ein Ubuntu 13.10, wo ich xubuntu nachinstalliert habe. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass nach dem Standby der Ton nicht mehr geht, bis ich im Lauststärkereglerfenster von Pulseaudio bei "Internes Audio" erst auf "Aus" schalte und dann wieder auf "Analog Stereo Duplex". Dann geht wieder alles.
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Nö. Das ist keine gültige mount-Syntax.
<subz3r0> Darkfire2012: ja. oder du kannst es auch in der gui machen. einfach rechte maustaste drauf und mit archive .... mounten
<NTQ> GLeichzeitig kann man oben im Systray (heißt das so?) die Lautstärke nicht ändern. Da sieht man nur das Lautsprechersymbol und --- nebendran.
<Darkfire2012> aha das teste ich mal. danke subz
<Darkfire2012> öffnen mit archiveinbinder?
<bekks> Nein. Rechte Maustaste im Dateimanager.
<Darkfire2012> ok, jetzt entpacke ich die.
<bekks> Wozu?
<bekks> Du sollst du mounten, nicht entpacken :)
<Darkfire2012> ist ein Game, was ich unter wine installieren möchte.
<Darkfire2012> mounten erscheint bei meiner rechten mousetaste aber nicht.
<jokrebel> oO
<bekks> Dann mounte es in einem Terminal.
<bekks> Ist ein Einzeiler.
<swed2> kann man unter ubuntu irgendwie überwachen und loggen, welche programme auf eine bestimmte datei zugreifen?
<PBeck> swed2: lsof
<PBeck> swed2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lsof
<kubine> Title: lsof › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> swed2: was möchtest den genau machen?
<swed2> es wird mir eine config datei eines programms regelmäßig überschrieben, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das es das eigentlich programm nicht macht
<swed2> dem will ich auf den zahn fühlen
<PBeck> swed2: welche config, welches programm?
<swed2> preferences.xml von josm
<PBeck> swed2: wo liegt diese datei?
<swed2> in ~/.josm-latest
<PBeck> klingt komisch
<PBeck> welche einstellung wird den überschrieben?
<bekks> Die wird doch von josm alle Nase lang neu geschrieben.
<swed2> es wird die komplette datei mit müll überschrieben
<bekks> Dann lsof und/oder inotify anwerfen.
<PBeck> bekks: seit wann das?
<swed2> es wurde schon mal auf plattenfehler getippt, nach einer neuen platte kommt aber der fehler wieder
<PBeck> http://josm.openstreetmap.de/wiki/Help/ResetPreferences
<kubine> Title: Help/ResetPreferences – JOSM (at josm.openstreetmap.de)
<bekks> PBeck: Ein Programm dass seine Einstellungen immer wieder wegschreibt ist jetzt nichts wirklich aussergewöhnlichges.
<PBeck> swed2: was heißt müll?
<PBeck> bekks: aber nicht mit müll
<swed2> müll=binärsachen
<swed2> also kein xml zeugs
<PBeck> bekks: aso du meinst - version zu neu und bugs?
<swed2> mein aktueller workaround ist, dass ich nach jeder änderung ein backup manuell mache und vor jedem start die aktuelle müll datei überschreibe, aber das möchte ich wieder "normalisieren"
<swed2> deswegen möchte ich gern sehen wie dieses binärzeugs zu stande kommt
<PBeck> swed2: lsof -r 1 preferences.xml > log_file
<PBeck> jede sekunde wird das dann reingeschrieben
<swed2> überlebt das auch nen neustart
<swed2> also vom pc
<apollo13> da wirst nix sinnvolles sehen mit dem lsof
<PBeck> jop geht nicht
<PBeck> swed2: ne
<swed2> inotify klingt intressant
<apollo13> du kannst auch einfach die preferences auf immutable setzen
<apollo13> wennst sie nimmer ändern willst :)
<swed2> ähm doch, also änderungen müssen zulässig sein
<PBeck> apollo13: wieso zeigt lsof nichts gescheites an?
<apollo13> PBeck: naja wie groß ist die chance dass einmal pro sekunde was siehst
<apollo13> ein write in ne datei braucht ja keine sekunde…
<swed2> was ist nun mit inotify
<PBeck> swed2: im wiki ist ein artikel
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, ich verstehe nicht genau, wie die Software unter Ubuntu verwaltet wird... es gibt also Repositories, Achrive, Paketquellen und so..., (mit der Übesetzung haperts auch ), also ich habe hier auf dem System eine Datei in welcher gespeichert wird wo die Dateien meiner Version gespeichert liegen. . Diese Information bezieht das Programm (also zum Beispiel apt-get) vom Ubuntu-Archiv.Das Archiv enthält also die Informationen wo (im 
<koegs> !512 > Lucid_Lynx 
<kubine> Lucid_Lynx: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<bekks> Repositories sind Pakketquellen, in den Archive zu finden sind, denn Paketdateien sind nichts anderes als Archive.
<PBeck> swed2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify
<kubine> Title: inotify › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und deine Paketverwaltuing speichert die Informationen über installierte Pakete und deren Dateien wiederum in Dateien ab.
<apollo13> aber inotify sagt doch nicht wers editiert hat?
<Lucid_Lynx> Confuzius sagt .. ? Was sind den Archive ? Soetwas wie eine Bibliothek mit nur links zu den Büchern ?
<Lucid_Lynx> Confuzius sagt: eine Datei ist eine Datei...
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: Hast du schon mal mit einer Zip-Datei gearbeitet?
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: In einer Zip-Datei sind andere Dateien drin. Sie ist ein Archiv.
<swed2> PBeck, danke habs schon gefunden und installiert, jedoch ist die Ausgabe von "inotifywatch -m /pfad" mit ".josm-latest/preferences.xml ACCESS" nicht sehr aufschlussreich
<PBeck> weißt du ungefähr, wann das überschreiben passiert?
<PBeck> swed2: schau mal was ls-l anzeigt 
<swed2> nein, weis ich nicht, meistens ist es immer am nächsten tag
<PBeck> swed2: wie startest du josm?
<swed2> normal mitm icon
<swed2> ls führt nicht weiter, habs für heute schon gelöscht und überschrieben
<Lucid_Lynx> bekks, wenn ich mir das gesamt Ubuntu-repository herrunterlade sind das nur 20 mb ?
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: Nein.
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: Du lädst dir nicht mehrere zehntausend Archive herunter. Du lädst die aktuelle Liste der Pakete herunter. Alle Archive zusammen sind irgendwas um die 30GB wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: das sind nur die paketlisten
<PBeck> swed2: hast du spezielle plugins aktiviert?
<Lucid_Lynx> Das versteh wer will..,  mann muss sich doch immer alles selbst erarbeiten..., nicht wie bei Windows..
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: Was hast du denn daran nicht verstanden?
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: Und weisst du, wo und wie Windows die Informationen über installierte Pakete ablegt? :>
<geser> Lucid_Lynx: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Das ist das komplette Ubuntu-Archiv, dort kannst du dir dessen Aufbau anschauen
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> !einsteiger > Lucid_Lynx kannst ja hier mal das Lesen anfangen und Dich weiterarbeiten.
<kubine> Lucid_Lynx kannst ja hier mal das Lesen anfangen und Dich weiterarbeiten.: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<Lucid_Lynx> Wo sind die gehörteten GB-grossen Archive mit all den Dateien ?
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: Auf den Paketservern.
<swed2> PBeck, nein, keine Plugins
<PBeck> Lucid_Lynx: mit der liste weiß nur der client was es alles gibt. Wenn du dann install gimp machst, weiß er was er alles installieren muss
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: Und GB-gross sind die nicht. In SUMME sind das bei über 31000 Paketen in den Paketquellen über 30GB.
<PBeck> swed2: mal ne andere josm version ausprobieren hilft vielleicht auch
<PBeck> bzw. ne neuere
<bekks> Oder waren es über 39000 Pakete? I dont know.
<PBeck> swed2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JOSM dann kannst du auch aus den paketquellen installieren
<kubine> Title: JOSM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> Lucid_Lynx: wenn du von http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ startest, dann findest du die Paketindizes in "dists" (für jede aktuelle Ubuntu-Version), die Pakete selber findest du unter "pool" nach Komponenten und Anfangsbuchstaben des Quell-Pakets sortiert
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<swed2> PBeck, ich bin schon josm auf josm-latest gewechselt wegen diesem Fehler, hat nichts gebracht
<swed2> von daher war jetzt eigentlich mein Ansatz, die Datei zu überwachen, welches Programm dort Änderungen vornimmt
<PBeck> swed2: wie hast du josm-latest installiert?
<PBeck> swed2: http://josm.openstreetmap.de/ticket/7206
<kubine> Title: #7206 (Bug on load preferences.xml) – JOSM (at josm.openstreetmap.de)
<PBeck> swed2: welche version von josm und java?
<ring0> Lucid_Lynx, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung könnte auch sehr interessant sein. das thema an sich ist nicht wirklich komplex
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<swed2> PBeck: aktuelle josm latest
<swed2> java version weis ich nicht
<bekks> java -version
<swed2> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.3.10) (7u25-2.3.10-1ubuntu0.12.04.2)
<swed2> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.7-b01, mixed mode)
<saturnmond6> Hallo
<bekks> Da würde ich in jedem Fall man das Oracle JDK nehmen.
<PBeck> was ich nun so lese, kann ich mir fast nur vorstellen, dass sich josm da selbst mit datenmüll verabschiedet.
<PBeck> http://josm.openstreetmap.de/wiki/Help/SystemRequirements
<kubine> Title: Help/SystemRequirements – JOSM (at josm.openstreetmap.de)
<PBeck> da gibts auch einen bug, dass preferences.xml nicht geladen werden kann
<swed2> PBeck: aber wenn ich josm starte und wieder neu starte gibts keine probleme
<bekks> Was durchaus an Java liegen kann, daher mal das Oracle JDK nehmen, in der aktuellen 1.7.0_45 Version
<swed2> das ist meist nur immer am nächsten tag
<PBeck> swed2: hast du dann auch die einstellungen neu geschrieben?
<swed2> in diesem fall hab ich nichts manuell gemacht
<swed2> also nur auf icons geklickt
<saturnmond6> ich bin auf der suche nach einem befehl in der konsole der mir zu eine bestimmen suchbegriff programme liefer die mir das erledigen können z.b gebe ich dann folgendes ein "xx copy" und ich möchte das mir dann alle programme die irgendwie kopieren können aufgelistet werden. kennt diesen befehl jemand?
<PBeck> swed2: starte josm, ändere einstellungen, schließe es. Neustarten - prüfen ob der prozess auch weg ist mit ps aux | grep josm
<bekks> saturnmond6: apt-cache search ...
<PBeck> Mit neustarten meine ich, josm wieder starten
<Longbottom> saturnmond6: apropos
<swed2> PBeck, done, ohne Probleme
<PBeck> swed2: nochmal
<saturnmond6> danke ;) genau das was ich gesucht habe! ihr seif top !
<swed2> PBeck, ich hab nochmal nachgeguckt, der josm prozess läuft weiter
<PBeck> swed2: was für eine fehlermeldung wirft josm eigentlich?
<swed2> nach beenden von josm hab ich jetzt nen killall java gemacht und neu gestartet, ohne probleme
<PBeck> swed2: dann kill josm
<swed2> es heist das die preferences beschädigt ist und mit standardeinstellungen überschrieben wird
<PBeck> swed2: starte josm aus der konsole
<swed2> done, ohne probleme
<PBeck> keine fehlermeldung? Hattest du auch josm wieder gekillt?
<swed2> ja
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Hi. Ich will auf einem alten PC mit getrennten CD- und DVD-Laufwerken 13.10 installieren. Im BIOS lässt sich nur das CD-Laufwerk als Boot Device auswählen, das 13.10-Desktop-Image passt aber nur auf ne CD. Muss ich wirklich die Server-Version installieren und dann manuell das Desktop-Zeug draufmachen? Booten über USB geht leider nicht
<swed2> wenn ich da jetzt änderungen mache und beende bzw neu starte, ist alles wie gehabt
<Qnkel> Kopfgeldjaeger klemm das CD-Laufwerk ab
<PBeck> swed2: ich würde mal den fehler bei java suchen und eine neue version installieren
<PBeck> swed2: b
<PBeck> swed2: bekks hat dir die aktuelle version schon genannt
<bekks> Kopfgeldjaeger: Ja, dann musst du das wohl so tun. Oder bau das CDROM einfach aus, weil du das eigentlich nicht mehr brauchst dann.
<jokrebel> Kopfgeldjaeger: Solltest Du auf das CD (weil zB. Brenner) nicht verzichten wollen könnte ein Tausch der beiden Laufwerke auch schon reichen.
<TheInfinity> ubuntu 12.04, intenso usb stick, 8 gb, … wtf effekt beim nutzen (oder eben nicht nutzen): http://pastebin.com/1CZZiQX5 - empfehlungen?
<kubine> Title: grasfrog@fishpond:~$ dmesg [...] [ 3673.870282] scsi10 : usb-storage 2-4:1.0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l 
<bekks> und auch dmesg nochmal :)
<TheInfinity> bekks: fdisk -l gibt logischerweise nur die systemplatte wieder. kein eintrag in dmesg.
<dadrc> Wenn's nur der eine Stick so macht, wirf weg
<TheInfinity> hab gerade keinen anderen :)
<dadrc> TheInfinity, Gegentest: Anderer Rechner?
<TheInfinity> dadrc: aufm mac hab ich ne datei kopieren können. dann in den ubuntu rechner gesteckt, nix passiert, partitionstabelle weg-ddt, seitdem kann ich nix mehr mit dem stick machen, weder auf ubuntu noch auf os-x
<dadrc> Und wenn du  mit dd wieder was raufpackst?
<dadrc> Ubuntu-ISO oder so?
<TheInfinity> versuche ich gleich mal. :)
<swed2> PBeck: ich hab jetzt die oracle java version installiert und mit update alternatives die Einstellungen auf diese geändert. Wenn ich jedoch auf der Konsole josm starte, wird die openjdk als benutzt Version genannt
<TheInfinity> dadrc: dd: »/dev/sdb“ wird geöffnet: Kein Medium gefunden
<swed2> Muss ich die Javaversion die genutzt werden soll noch irgendwo anders ändern?
<dadrc> TheInfinity, dann fürchte ich, dass der Stick wirklich hinüber ist
<bekks> swed2: Hast du denn auch die Alternative für "java" umgestellt?
<TheInfinity> dadrc: windows wird gerade hier auf nem anderen laptop installiert, mal schauen was das sagt. was n krampf. wollte den stick zum installieren von nem haufen desktops verwenden. -.-
<Lucid_Lynx> Kann ich auf einem reformatiertem (mkfs) Dateisystem Schreiben, ohne zu rebooten (ohne die partitionstabelle neu einlesen zu lassen) ?
<Lucid_Lynx> fdisk -l erkennt die neue Partition nicht..
<bekks> sudo partprobe
<bekks> Und ohne dass der kernel die Partitionstabelle neu eingelesen ahst nach einem fdisk, kannst du auch kein mkfs machen.
<Lucid_Lynx> die Partition existierte schon (FAT), habe nur formatiert (ext).. und neu eingebunden...
<bekks> Also spielt fdisk keinerlei Rolle.
<bekks> Fdisk interessiert sich auch nicht für Dateisysteme sondern nur für Partitionslabel. Und Dateisysteme sind völlig unabhängig davon.
<Lucid_Lynx> nee.., das war mit fdisk war mir aber auch nicht bewusst..
<Lucid_Lynx> danke..
<ph2wo> yay, weihnachten :)
<bekks> Ja, nicht mehr lange, dann ist es endlich wieder vorbei und wir können Osterhasen im Supermarkt kaufen.
<bekks> Und offtopic ist das auch :)
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> suche die einstellung, dass ich z.B auch das fenster der "systemeinstellungen" mit der maus vergrößern kann
<subz3r0> leider vergessen wo ich das genau mache
<subz3r0> weiss nur noch, dass ich es wohl mit dem dconf editor gemacht habe. bzw hat mir hier jemand gesagt wo man es genau machen kann :)
<jokrebel> subz3r0: CCSM vielleicht?
<subz3r0> ne. den hatte ich nicht mehr installiert, da er probleme mit gnome shell machte zu anfang... kA ob das immer noch so ist. aber der wars 100% nicht :)
<subz3r0> meinte halt, dass ich die fenster vergrößern kann per hand in x,y richtung
<subz3r0> schon danach gesucht, sowie im dconf editor geschaut. aber find die einstellung vor lauter bäumen nicht :)
<swed2> bekks: diesen "update alternatives" Befehl hab ich ausgeführt
<ph2wo> hat irgendwer hier gwibber am laufen?
<bekks> Warum?
<ph2wo> weil sich keiner der workarounds für das aktualisierungsproblem für FB als richtig erweist
<ph2wo> und ich jetzt den fork von gwibber gefunden habe und ich den nich kompilieren kann xD
<bekks> Wie wäre es dann mit einer vollständigen Fehlermeldung in einem Pastebin, mit Angabe von uname -a; lsb_release -a ?
<jokrebel> ph2wo: Lieber erstmal versuchen das Fehlverhalten zu fixen, als gleich wild irgendwas händisch ins System reinzuquetschen (vielleicht auch noch an der Paketverwaltung vorbei) weil da dann vielleicht die Probleme erst richtig anfangen.
<bekks> Das Fehlverhalten ist ganz einfach: FB hat es nicht gepasst, dass Programme wie gwibber auf Chat und Nachrichten zugreifenm und sie haben die API geändert.
<bekks> Nun gibt es Patches für gwibbber und Konsorten - aber FB ist meistens schneller :)
<subz3r0> FB?
<subz3r0> ist es was ich ahne?
<TheInfinity> so. usb stick RIP. mag mir wer einen 8gb stick empfehlen der ohne jede zusatzfeatures ist und unter ubuntu läuft?
<subz3r0> jeglicher verbatim stick?
<ph2wo> auf jeden fall nicht maxwell
<ph2wo> ach, gwibber suckt
<subz3r0> FB su...
<subz3r0> aber schimpfen können/sollten wir im OT
<ph2wo> wo finde ich den unproduktiven channel?
<subz3r0> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> Subo1977: Verbindungsprobleme?
<gsdhgcvertgrjh> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<gsdhgcvertgrjh> WARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING
<gsdhgcvertgrjh>  YOU MAY BE WATCHED    
<gsdhgcvertgrjh> YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<gsdhgcvertgrjh>                 YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<gsdhgcvertgrjh> Do usa&israel use chat&social communication prog(facebook&twitter) to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying!!!!
<NTQ> Moin Leute. Ich hab auf meinem Zweitlaptop (Thinkpad R61) Xubuntu 13.10 installiert, allerdings war es erst ein Ubuntu 13.10, wo ich xubuntu nachinstalliert habe. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass nach dem Standby der Ton nicht mehr geht, bis ich im Lauststärkereglerfenster von Pulseaudio bei "Internes Audio" erst auf "Aus" schalte und dann wieder auf "Analog Stereo Duplex". Dann geht wieder alles.
<NTQ> GLeichzeitig kann man oben im Systray (heißt das so?) die Lautstärke nicht ändern. Da sieht man nur das Lautsprechersymbol und --- nebendran.
<Mike1> Guten Abend! Wie kriege ich volle Hardware-Unterstützung von einem Thinkpad L440?
<apollo13> indem du alles installierst was fehlt
<apollo13> du musst schon etwas genauer werden :)
<Mike1> hab nur gerade Xubuntu 13.10 installiert und das Audio-Applet zeigt garnichts an (was wohl heißt, das die Soundkarte zumindest auf Anhieb keinen Treiber hat) und Helligkeit verstellen geht nur sporadisch
<Mike1> also hatte ich gehofft, das vielleicht jemand schon weiß wie man das alles behebt
<Mike1> bevor ich anfange das PPA für den aktuellen Kernel usw. zu probieren
<apollo13> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14175/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu on Lenovo ThinkPad L440 | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Mike1> sollte das nicht heißen, das es voll unterstützt wird? Und sogar mit 12.04?
<apollo13> was nicht heißt dass es mit 13.10 noch geht ;)
<Mike1> oder das alles funktioniert bloß weil es der Hersteller mit Ubuntu anbietet
<apollo13> theoretisch, aber die haben wahrscheinlich nicht sooo viel rumgepatcht
<apollo13> aber geh mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung durch
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> nur weil der applet nicht geht heißt das nix
<Mike1> mach ich gleich, wenn ich mich mal an das blöde neue Touchpad gewöhnt hab
<Mike1> der Trackpoint ist damit leider auch praktisch unbenutzbar -.-
<apollo13> ah lol, warum kauft man so ein ding?
<Mike1> die Reviews haben sich nicht so schlecht angehört
<Mike1> vielleicht kann ich das noch korrekt einstellen
<apollo13> nope
<apollo13> ist das wie beim t440 das clicky touchpad wo die buttons integriert sind?
<apollo13> ich würde es zurückschicken^^
<Mike1> genau
<Mike1> ist für meine Mutter, die kennt die Vorzüge eines Trackpoints noch nicht
<apollo13> der trackpoint ist bei den 440 auch nimmer verwendbar da ja die eigenen tasten fehlen oder?
<Mike1> genau
<Mike1> aber das Touchpad sollte eigentlich ganz gut sein, dachte ich
<apollo13> uiui, ich weiß wohl warum ich das t430s gekauft hab und nicht t440
<Mike1> Lenove verschlimmbessert die Thinkpads mit jeder Version
<guntbert> danke für die Warnung, Freunde 
<apollo13> leider ja, mal auf die nächste version warten und hoffen :(
<apollo13> guntbert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAwp9rHMinY :)
<kubine> Title: ThinkPad T440s touchpad - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<guntbert> apollo13: autsch
<Mike1> ich frag mich nur wie es eigentlich funktionieren soll
<Mike1> momentan verhält es sich wie ein Touchpad mit nur einer echten Taste (nämlich wenn man wirklich draufdrückt)
<Mike1> der Rest ist wie wenn man bei einem normalen Touchpad in der rechten unteren Ecke eine rechte Maustaste beim Touchen simulieren lässt
<Mike1> ich weiß jetzt garnicht ob und wie ich das mit xinput verbessern könnte
<Mike1> also von den Settings her
<apollo13> gar nicht
<Mike1> zumindest das richtige haptische Draufdrücken ist total unbrauchbar weil man dabei unweigerlich den Cursor verrutscht
<Mike1> oh, aplay funktioniert!
<Mike1> und die Fn-Kombinationen sogar auch
<Mike1> aber warum zeigt das XFCE Mixer Applet Dingens nichts an?
<apollo13> vlt hast du dort den falschen "channel" eingestellt?
<Mike1> hab da garnichts eingestellt, wo kann man das bei XFCE überhaupt konfigurieren?
<apollo13> das weiß ich nicht
<apollo13> vlt rechtsklick drauf und dann settings oder so?
<Mike1> hat nur Entfernen und Verschieben
<Mike1> werd gleich Suchen, bin nur mit dem Touchpad ein bissi überfordert :D
<Mike1> uiui, das erfordert eine Konzentration. Ich kann von den neuen Thinkpads wirklich nur abraten
<Fuchs> Ja. Schrubte(sic) ich bei G+ schon. Deswegen ist das T430 mein letztes
<Mike1> wobei ich eigentlich für Linksklicks nur drauftappe, das geht schon gut
<Mike1> war Synapse das gute Alt+F2 Startding?
<Mike1> gm-run oder was bei xfce per default drauf ist, ist ja ziemlich bescheiden
<bekks> Installier halt ein anderes DE.
<Mike1> ich hab ja nichts gegen XFCE prinzipiell, wenn das Soundapplet funktionieren würde und das Alt+F2 Ding besser wäre ;)
<dreamon> Mike1, synapse.. was hast du für ein Problem damit?
<Mike1> ich sagte ja „das gute“
<dreamon> Ich hab unter xfce auch synapse am laufen. welches sound applet meinst du?
<koegs> Mike1: das ist ein 13.10 xfce bug
<Mike1> keine Ahnung wie das Applet heißt, das, das bei XFCE standardmäßig in der Leiste ist
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<kubine> Title: sound - Volume indicator issue after xubuntu 13.10 upgrade - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Mike1> aaah, danke koegs 
<Mike1> funktioniert :)
<Mike1> sooo, jetzt noch die Helligkeit, mal acpi_backlight=vendor im Grub probieren
<Mike1> mhhhhh
<Mike1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286516/how-do-i-get-the-brightness-control-working-on-a-lenovo-yoga-13
<kubine> Title: 13.04 - How do I get the brightness control working on a Lenovo Yoga 13? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Mike1> hier ist davon die Rede ideapad_laptop zu blacklisten. Was tu ich wenn es kein Ideapad sondern ein Thinkpad L440 ist?
<Mike1> thinkpad_acpi blacklisten? o.O
<ring0> geht die helligkeitsregelung mit fn gar nicht?
<Mike1> sie kennt genau zwei oder drei Stufen
<Mike1>  /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness tut jedoch wie es soll
<Mike1> von 0 bis 4699 oder so
<Mike1> *4789
<Mike1> mhhh, thinkpad-acpi.brightness_enable=1 sagt das Internet?
<Mike1> als grub-Parameter
<ring0> wäre doch ein versuch wert ;)
<Mike1> nein, geht nicht, keine Änderung
<Mike1> *Veränderung
<Mike1> und das Bluetooth dreht sich auch bei jedem Start auf und die Software-Aktualisierungen kommen auch bei jedem Start
<Mike1> ich geht jetzt aber mal schlummern, gute Nacht!
<ring0> bluetooth geht mit rfkill gut weg
<Mike1> ja, das hab ich schon in der /etc/rc.local … zeigt aber trotzdem keine Wirkung
<Mike1> vermutlich startet sich der daemon erst irgendwann im Userspace?
<Mike1> also in der DE mein ich
<Mike1> und dreht dann das Bluetooth auf
<Mike1> weil prinzipiell geht es mit rfkill
<Mike1> also Ein- und Ausschalten
<ring0> hier geht das ohne probleme auch beim start
<ring0> funktioniert dein trackpoint und kannst du das touchpad abschalten?
<Mike1> wenn ich das Touchpad abschalte hab ich für den Trackpoint keine Tasten mehr :D
<Mike1> da müsste ich beim Touchpad bis auf die beiden Tap-Bereiche links, rechts und in der Mitte oben alles abschalten
<Mike1> wäre vielleicht garnicht so übel, probier ich morgen bzw. heute
<Mike1> komisch das noch fast niemand im Internet eins von den neuen Thinkpads zu haben scheint
<apollo13> massig leute haben, aber wenn schon thinkpad dann eher T
<Mike1> das T440 hat doch auch das blöde Touchpad
<apollo13> ja, ich sage nur, dass die leute eher T als L kaufen
<k1l_> Mike1: mal im bios geguckt?
<Mike1> k1l_: ich glaub da war nichts, habs nur grob überflogen
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-15
<py> kurze frage, weiß jemand was diese fehlermeldung zu bedeuten hat? insserv: warning: script 'wide-dhcpv6-client' missing LSB tags and overrides
<Rochvellon> http://help.directadmin.com/item.php?id=379 & https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=629102
<kubine> Title: insserv: warning: script 'service' missing LSB tags and overrides (at help.directadmin.com)
<Fuchs> dass da jemand keine sauberen Initskripte schreiben kann, welche LSB konform sind 
<Fuchs> sollte im Zweifelsfalle nicht weiter schlimm sein, aber ist halt doof 
<Funfood> hm, hat grad irgendwer ne ahnung welcher prozess bei xubuntu die bildschirmsperre bei notebook-zuklappen aktiviert?
<Funfood> ich hab mir mal xubuntu-desktop zum testen installiert und nun macht er das auch unter unity, was ich nicht will
<krytarik> Funfood: "light-locker" - ist in Autostart aktiviert, aber versteckt.
<Funfood> ah, mal suchen, danke
<Funfood> xubuntu läuft ja gar nicht, weiss gar nicht warum er das trotzdem startet
<Funfood> ok, gefunden und gelöscht
<stevieh> wieso hab ich eigentlich bei manchen Dateien Ordnern die Möglichkeit diese im Nautilus zu löschen und bei anderen nur in den Papierkorb zu verschieben?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<NTQ> Hi. Kann ich die wheezy-backports in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS nutzen? Ich möchte nämlich gerne eine neuere Version von Dovecot benutzen.
<dadrc> Wenn die libc-Version passt, könnte es klappen
<dadrc> Ist aber offensichtlich nicht unterstützt, bei Fehlern wird dir jeder raten, einfach die passende Version zu benutzen
<ppq> selbst bauen macht noch n bisschen mehr sinn. dank checkinstall ganz einfach
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~pdffs/+archive/ubuntu/dovecot-backports oder https://launchpad.net/~pdffs/+archive/ubuntu/dovecot-stable sollten die bessere Wahl sein
<kubine> Title: Dovecot Backports : pdf (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Eins sind Backports von Raring, das andere Builds der neusten Stable-Version
<NTQ> Danke schonmal. dovecot-stable sieht gut aus. 2.1.16 reicht vollkommen. Aber was ist dann mit dovecot-imapd, dovecot-lmtpd, dovecot-mysql, dovecot-pop3d und dovecot-sieve? Würden die dann bei der alten Version bleiben?
<LordNelloz> 111Mauna1e*
<passt> ich möchte mit einem script prüfen ob ein usb-laufwerk angeschlossen ist, wenn ja, es sofort mounten und das resultat ausgeben. Also in etwa so: "blkid | grep $uuidUsb && mount $uuidUsb"
<stevieh> na, dann mach das :-)
<passt> das funktioniert auch so, aber wie kann ich jetzt prüfen ob dieses logische UND funktioniert hat oder das USB-Lauzfwerk gar nicht erst angeschlossen war?
<stevieh> ich bin ja kein script gott, aber wenn nicht machst du es mit if, dann ist es klarer. Da kannst du dann auch was mit logger oder so ausgeben.
<passt> ja, mit IF habe ich es auch gemacht, aber et klappt nicht so richtig. Ich mache es so:    ergebnis="blkid |...blabla..." ; if $ergebnis; then echo "habe gemountet"; else echo "laufwerk nicht gemountet/vorhanden"; fi; ...
<k1l_> falscher ansatz. udev nutzen
<k1l_> passt: guck dir mal das hier an: http://suckup.de/linux/backup-to-usb-stick-per-udev/
<kubine> Title: Backup to USB-Stick per udev | SUCKUP.de (at suckup.de)
<passt> Kann ich mit UDEV auch nur ausgewählte Laufwerke automatisch mounten lassen?
<k1l_> hast du den beitrag gelesen?
<passt> noch nicht
<k1l_> dann mach das mal
<passt> muss ich gleich von zuhause aus machen, mein rechner ruft die Seite nicht auf.
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev#Beispiele-fuer-eigene-Regeln ← ansonsten auch da
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Perzeus> hallo
<ring0> hallo Perzeus 
<Perzeus> kann mir jemand sagen was fuer ein problem besteht wenn der mic eingang aufeinaml kein signal mehr an s programm liefert
<Perzeus> ?
<ring0> ich würde mal im alsamixer gucken, ob irgendwas gemutet ist
<Perzeus> mitten im skype gespraech wars weg 
<Robert_Zenz> Perzeus, zwischen kaputtes Mikrofon und Bug in der Software faellt mir viel ein...funktioniert's in anderen Applikationen/
<Perzeus> nein 
<Perzeus> in keiner 
<Perzeus> der ton geht 
<bekks> Und ist das Micro muted?
<Perzeus> nein anzeige pegel zeigt er mir an 
<Rochvellon> evtl. hilft auch einfach nur ein restart von pulseaudio. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/pulsestarter.sh killt PA und startet es neu
<um1haar> ist die ressource doppelt belegt Perzeus ?
<Perzeus> ja von 2 programmen 
<um1haar> kenne ich unter anderem dass wenn man was doppelt belegt durch eine andere anwendung
<um1haar> check das mal
<Perzeus> skype audorecorder und audacity
<um1haar> bei mir geht / ging es da mehr um einen ausgang ich wollte mal den denkanstoss geben. schliesse alles mal
<Perzeus> alles zu 
<um1haar> probiers halt aus wenns nicht klappt war mein beitrag ( versuch wars wert ) :D
<Perzeus> alles supi
<Perzeus> das wars
<Perzeus> kenn ich eigentlich nur von windows
<Perzeus> solch verhalten 
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-16
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> wie testet man in einem bash-Script, ob ein Datenträger (z.B. USB-Stick) eingesteckt wurde, sodass man es mounten kann?
<Luyin> Mathis: mount | grep meindatenträger
<bullgard4> Mathis: Mit einer if-Anwesung und blkid
<Luyin> oder so
<Mathis> blkid... das ist ne gute Idee, danke
<Mathis> gibts in Ubuntu eigentlich sowas wie ein Autostart-Script für Datenträger?
<Luyin> Mathis: was verstehst du denn unter nem autostart-script für datenträger?
<Mathis> naja, du stöpselst einen USB-Stick z.B. ein, das System mountet das Laufwerk und der Rechner für automatisch das darauf befindliche Script aus
<Mathis> s/für/führt/
<Luyin> du könntest nen cronjob basteln, der regelmäßig checkt, ob gerät foo gemountet wurde und dann das script ausführt
<Mathis> wäre ne Möglichkeit...
<Mathis> kann man nicht auch so ein Event abfangen, sobald ein Laufwerk automatisch gemountet wurde?
<Mathis> versuche gerade, vlc über den at-Befehl zu starten, aber es passiert einfach nichts... habt ihr eine Idee?
<um1haar> was ist eigl ein at befehl?
<Mathis> damit kann man einen Befehl zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit starten
<um1haar> machst des remote auf nem anderen pc oder warum nicht mittels apt-get / udo?
<Mathis> das mache ich lokal in einem Terminal auf dem Ubuntu-Desktop
<um1haar> na dann machs!
<Mathis> was denn?
<um1haar> udo!
<Mathis> was soll ich mit udo?
<Mathis> ich möchte VLC starten, welches dann ein Video präsentieren soll
<um1haar> fragen ob er in ne bash apt-get install vlc schreibt
<um1haar> dachte du willst des installiere ^^
<um1haar> omfg
<Mathis> vlc ist bereits installiert
<Mathis> und läuft wunderprimstens
<um1haar> ist das sowas wie ein chron job?
<Mathis> mein derzeitiger Schritt ist, dass VLC um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit startet
<Mathis> chron ist für wiederkehrende Sachen
<Mathis> at für einmaliges
<um1haar> google mal chron job
<um1haar> achso
<um1haar> du kennst dich total aus ich halte jetzt mein mowl ^^
<um1haar> ich hatte das eh total falsch verstanden nix für ungut udo :D
<Mathis> ich kenn mich aus? harharhar :-/
<um1haar> klar weisst doch alles :-) ich weiss nicht mal was at ist ^^
<Mathis> jetz hab ich wirklich das Paket udo installiert :-(
<um1haar> und du warst noch niemals in new york hörste jetzt oder? :)
<Mathis> nee
<um1haar> da hilft nur formatieren :D format c: ^^
<Mathis> Befehl nicht gefunden :-/
<um1haar> grins 
<um1haar> komm mit in den off topic 
<um1haar> hier ist noch keiner
<k1l> du bist hier schon richtig für ubuntu support
<Mathis> muss erst noch dieses at-Befehl-Dingens zum Laufen kriegen
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/at hier mal reingeguckt?
<kubine> Title: at › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mathis> hab ich gerade
<Mathis> da steht der selbe Tipp drin, wie ich vorhin auch woanders bekommen hab
<Mathis> aaaaaah, jetz gehts :-)
<Mathis> manchmal hilft es, alles in eine Zeile zu packen, statt in separate Zeilen... DISPLAY=:0 muss vor dem Befehl stehen
<Mathis> so einen Client aufzusetzen, der nur eine Webseite und Videos darstellen soll, ist lustig :-/
<sash_> Mathis: Stichwort: Kioskmode.
<Mathis> genau
<sash_> Mathis: Joa, ist DE-abhängig und wenn man googled: Kiosk-Modus <DE> Ubuntu, findet man alles dazu, glaub ich.
<Mathis> so wie ich das momentan eingerichtet hab, ist das auch schon recht okay
<Mathis> die Kiste bootet, verbindet den UMTS-Stick mit dem Internet und startet Firefox mit einer bestimmten Webseite
<Mathis> jetzt brauche ich nur noch die Möglichkeit, dass man einen USB-Stick am Client anstöpselt und ein darauf gespeicherter Videoclip ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit abgespielt wird
<Mathis> die Leute vor Ort sollen lediglich den Stick in den Client stecken, der Rest muss von allein laufen
<Guest6405> Hallo Euch allen
<stevieh> Mathis: für den Firefox gibt es ein sehr schönes kiosk add on
<Mathis> stevieh: und was bringt der mir?
<stevieh> Mathis: ich hab irgendwo nen Text aufgeschrieben, wie mein kiosk rock solid läuft.
<Guest6405> Ich wollte mich entschuldigen, wen ich gerade ein Chat unterbreche, aber ich hätte mal eine kleine Frage und bin Neu hier, wie läuft es Hier bei Euch im Chat?
<stevieh> dekoration weg, wenn gewünscht, tabs oder nicht, reset nach untätigkeit...
<Mathis> brauch ich nich, der Vollbild-Modus reicht völlig
<k1l> Guest6405: wenn du eine ubuntu frage hast stell sie einfach
<Mathis> aber danke für den Tipp
<stevieh> Mathis: du wirst es merken, wenn dir die leute das Ding verstellen ;-)
<Mathis> das will ich sehen ohne Maus und Tastatur :-)
<stevieh> ah, so gar keine Bedienung? Na, dann wirds gehehn
<stevieh> ich hab nen Touchscreen dran
<Mathis> cool, wir nich
<stevieh> usb stick dürfte übrigens am elegantesten unter udev rules zu suchen sein.
<Mathis> habs über die UUID gemacht
<stevieh> ist das immer der gleiche stick?
<Mathis> es ist immer die gleiche UUID
<Mathis> hab da so ein Tool für
<stevieh> ok
<Guest6405> Ich bräuchte mal eine kleine Hilfe, ich hab mit PhotoRec einen nicht erkennbaren USB Stick bearbeiten lassen, um die Daten wieder zu bekommen, PhotoRec hat auch alles wiederhergestellt, aber den Ordner wo PhotoRec alle Daten gespeichert hat ist mit einem Schloss Symbol makiert, den Ordner hab ich dan mit chown User:User (Ordner-Name) im Terminal bearbeiten, jetzt ist das schloss am Ordner weg und ich kann den Ordner Kopieren usw.
<Mathis> wenn da jemand unberechtigt mit nem anderen Stick dran geht, reagiert das System nicht drauf
<stevieh> Mathis: gut :-)
<Guest6405> auch das Schloss, ich möchte jetzt nicht für 1000 Dateien mit dem Terminal jedes einzeln bearbeiten, gibt es da eine lösung die schneller ist?
<stevieh> damit ist es ein wenig schwerer Schweinefilme drauf zu kopieren.
<stevieh> Guest6405: chown -R
<stevieh> man chown
<Guest6405> Also das -R heißt für alle Dateien im Ordner dan?
<stevieh> das -R steht für rekursiv, d.h. alles ab dem verzeichnis, wo du startest
<Guest6405> werde ich gleich mal probieren, Vielen herzlichen Dank
<Guest6405> Stevieh: hat Super funktioniert, alle Dateien im Ordner sind offen, vielen Dank, und ich dachte schon jede Datei im Terminal Bearbeiten, das würde dan Jahre dauern :)
<stevieh> :-)
<Guest6405> Gibt es eigendlich Online Seiten, wo man diese Terminal Befehle alle sehen kann, weil chown User:User hab ich gefunden, aber das mit dem -R hab ich bei google nicht finden können, weil jeden Befehl möchte ich ungern im Chatt nachfragen, das würde ich glaub ich viele Nerven :)
<stevieh> gugl mal nach Linux Kommandozeile für Anfänger... da wird sicher was bei sein.
<stevieh> anonsten: englisch lernen und man bzw. man -k benutzen.
<Guest6405> englisch weiß ich ja, aber ich kann ja nicht wissen, das es mit -R für rekursiv funktioniert, was meinst Du den mit Man -k nutzen?
<k1l> !wiki | Guest6405 
<stevieh> probier es aus, macht nix kaputt. 
<k1l> !wiki > Guest6405 
<kubine> Guest6405: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<stevieh> und: man chown hätte dir -R erklärt
<k1l> im wiki gibts auch einige einsteiger und shell befehl seiten
<rubberduck> die hauzu auf der schatenseite ist uralt und geht auch nur auf die bourne-Shell und nicht auf bash ein - aber dafür gut verständlich.
<Guest6405> Also mit chown -k geht garnichts, -k not found, mit chown --help zeigt er mir alle möglichkeiten an, darunter war auch -R
<stevieh> man -k ownership
<stevieh> man chown
<TheTrainee_> hi@ll, ich bin auch der suche nach eine tool (gui) das unter linux das das gleiche leistet wie hwinfo (http://www.hwinfo.com/img/HWiNFO64_2.png) .... hwinfo greift sämtliche hardwareinfo's ab und stellt sie übersichtlich dar. wär echt geil, wenn  ihr da etwas für mich hättet. :)
<k1l> mal hwinfo angeguckt?
<k1l> !info hwinfo
<kubine> k1l: Error: The command "info" is available in the Factoids and PackageInfo plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "info".
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ger%C3%A4temanager
<kubine> Title: Gerätemanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> <3 pip
<TheTrainee_> kll, erst mal thx .... ja, hatte ich mir angesehen ..... suche aber da etwas in der richtung was noch mehr info's rauszieht. ich glaubte die SMART-werte ließt's die linux-infobox auch nicht raus. bin mir aber nicht sicher. kennste da noch was anderes??
<Fussel> ja TheTrainee_ was soll das tool noch alles können? damit wir dir ne softwareliste bereitstellen können
<Fussel> etwas genau so gleichwertiges wird es wohl nicht geben
<TheTrainee_> :D fussel, jo, wenn's alles könnt dann wär das schon okay.^^ naja, alles hardwareinfo's wären schon cool. dachte da hättet ihr irgendwas auf der hohen kannte liegen, hätt ja sein können. 
<LetoThe2nd> TheTrainee_: soll "alles" können ist halt ne echt hilfreiche beschreibung, weisst du? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> TheTrainee_: es gibt lshw, lspi, lsusb, smartctl, dmidecode, htop, nmon, und noch jede menge anderes.
<LetoThe2nd> TheTrainee_: unter linux funktioniert das mit der applikationsentwicklung nämlich so: jeder entwickler schreibt sich, was er selbst gern hätte. wenn er dann damit zufrieden ist, stellt ers der welt zur verfügung. obs der welt dann gefällt oder nicht, ist erstmal nebensache.
<TheTrainee_> LetoThe2nd, ich versteh schon .... z.b. das alle infos als protokoll ausgeben können. SMART-werte sind mir z.b. nicht gerade unwichtig. wär nur schön, das unter einer kappe zu haben und nicht x tool extra.
<LetoThe2nd> TheTrainee_: und offensichtlich wollte einfach bisher keiner dein "alles-in-1"-tool
<LetoThe2nd> TheTrainee_: ich sehe sozusagen hier potentiale, dich selbst zu verwirklichen!
<LetoThe2nd> TheTrainee_: alternativ, schau dir als inspiration, schau dir mal conky an. das ist nicht direkt ein tool, hat aber soviel ich weiss ne menge plugins am allen möglichen krempel anzuzeigen.
<TheTrainee_> LetoThe2nd, jup, kenn ich und is auch naheliegend. unter linux sind die tool ja auch auf eins ausgerichtet und erfüllen das dafür auch richtig. nicht wie's unter windows is kann alles aber irgendwie nicht so richtig. z.b.: RSYNC. <3
<TheTrainee_> :D
<TheTrainee_> jedenfalls ganz wichtig is auf jedenfalls das man das am ende in ner datei drin hat, ob jetzt html oder txt is mir relativ.
<TheTrainee_> btw -- conkey is mir bekannt, but thx.
<LetoThe2nd> na wenns nur das ist... $LUSTIGESTOOL > meinausgabefile.txt
<pitagoras> hi, ich hab bei der install von $buntu die systemsprache auf neo2 gestellt (was zwar sehr angenehm ist) aber mit der folgo, dass dieses layout bereits beim loginbildschirm aktiv ist … hat da wer grad die anleitung zur hand wie ich das "rückgängig" machen kann? 
<ppq> pitagoras, schmeiß es wieder runter und pack es in den autpstart deiner desktopumgebung
<pitagoras> ppq: das greift aber schon vorher … bin grad auf die /etc/default/keyboard gestoßen, die könnte die lösung sein 
<ppq> pitagoras, joa, gibt ja wenn ich mich recht entsinne die systemweite version und die user-bezogene
<ppq> erstere runterschmeißen und letztere installieren sonst
<pitagoras> ok, die datei war dahingehend richtig, dass ich nun beim login zumindest schonmal qwerty habe … aber in den tty hab ich immernoch neo … 
<k1l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<pitagoras> hehe, ist die lösung so nah? *try*
<pitagoras> ha,! der k1l hat eben wirklich ahnung … danke! … nutzt buntu eigtl auch die .Xmodmap im $userverzeichnis? also könnte ich die symbolisch bei meinem (administrativen) account da drauf linken? 
<k1l> 50:50 joker :) probiers mal mit der .Xmodmap. weiss gerade nicht welche desktops die noch einlesen oder eher nicht mehr
<pitagoras> hehe ok 
<pitagoras> aber danke für die hilfe … ich denke so kommt der papa besser klar 
<pitagoras> .Xmodmap geht übrigens ;) 
<pitagoras> gibt es eine möglichkeit, das "automatische" mounten der der windows-c partition eines dualbootsystemes zu unterbinden? 
<rubberduck> schonmal in /etc/fstab nachgesehen?
<pitagoras> ja, da hab ich die gewollte transferpartition grad statisch eingetragen, dass funktioniert auch 
<pitagoras> aber ich will nicht das $user auf die systempartition von windows zugreifen kann 
<pitagoras> will aber nicht generell automount abschalten wegen usb sticks etc … müsste als die partition wie blacklisten 
<pitagoras> aktuell fragt er nach dem adminpasswort … das wäre als notlösung auch akzeptabel … aber lieber wäre mir, wenn sie gar nicht erst auftauchen 
<Grille_> hi, weiß jemand wieso ich nicht mit do-release-upgrade von 12.04.5lts auf 14.04 lts komme … Irgendwas mit den xz-utils steht in /var/log/dist-upgrade/20141216-2053/apt.log  http://pastebin.com/jiE6dHJB  
<kubine> Title: Starting Starting 2 Investigating (0) xz-utils [ amd64 ] < 5.1.1alpha+20110809 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> fremdquellen und fremdpakete ?
<bekks> Ja, "alpha". :)
<Grille_> nix dergleichen. einzig und allein ein kompilierter samba4 DC
<Grille_> und 12.04.5 sind auch keine updates mehr offen .. 
<dasjoe> bekks: xz-utils in precise: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xz-utils
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package xz-utils in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Geez, die haben da tatsächlich ein alpha in den Repos. Igitt.
<bekks> Wobei das Log auch einfach nur sagt, dass xz-lzma gelöscht wird.
<bekks> Grille_: Wie wäre es mal mit der gesamten Ausgabe von do-release-upgrade? :)
<Grille_> bekks: ahh jaa… finde ich wo? weil in dieser sch* screen session kann ich nicht scrollen, aber die letzten paar hundert zeilen sind nur pakete, das letzt ist whoopsie … und dann kommt bloß das er zum alten stand zurückkehrt
<bekks> Grille_: Und da kam sehr sicher auch ein Fehler, sinst würde das Ding nicht zum alten Stand zurückkehren.
<Grille_> und jetzt will mich das dingen auf den arm nehmen .. seit 17 uhr versuche ich ein do-release-upgrade und jetzt nach dem >30. Versuch klappt es?
<Grille_> nein da kam eben kein fehler
<Grille_> sonst hätte ich den geposted ...
<bekks> Da kam auf jeden Fall ein Fehler, sonst würde das Ding nicht zum alten Stand zurückkehren.
<Grille_> ja vielleicht über der liste der X Pakete
<bekks> Genau dort.
<Grille_> ;-)
<Grille_> aber ich konnte nicht scrollen CTRL-a und CTRL-F usw klappte alles nicht
<Grille_> und auf dem zweiten server kam ein hash sum mismatch …
<Grille_> der ist aber auch jetzt plötzlich weg
<bekks> Wir brauchen schon vollständige Fehlermeldungen, nicht nur Fragmente.
<jokrebel> Grille_: Wenn Du da auch so viel Enter drücktest wie hier ...
<Grille_> würde ich dir ja gerne geben, aber der fehler ist weg … dann sagt mir bitte mal in welcher log ich das log zu do-release-upgrade finde, in der auch etwas steht
<Grille_> okay hab bei dem einen server etwas gefunden…. das war die meldung die bis 9:05 immernoch kam und jetzt weg ist http://pastebin.com/YKVgPKjt
<kubine> Title: Fehler während der Aktualisierung Bei der Aktualisierung trat ein Problem a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> Grille_: zeig mal die "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" ob da PPAs laufen
<jokrebel> Grille_: Passiert schon gelegentlich wenn die Server grad noch nicht alle syncronisiert sind.
<Grille_> und hier die ausgabe von dem anderen http://pastebin.com/Ph2krTRS    das sources.list.d directory ist leer und auch die sources.list ist original.    
<kubine> Title: . 99%^M ^MBuilding data structures... 99%^M ^MBuilding - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Grille_> Es wird wohl wirklich so sein, dass der package server nicht synchron war.
<Grille_> Danke trotzdem und noch einen schönen Abend
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-17
<koelner> Hallo. Gibt es unter xubuntu eine Anwendung, mit der man eine Windowspartition verkleinern kann? 
<dadrc> gparted kann das
<dadrc> musst eventuell noch ntfs-3g installieren
<koelner> Danke. Ich schau mirs an.
<koelner> dadrc: Sind die eigentlich auf einer Live-CD drauf?
<dadrc> gparted ja, glaub ich.
<koelner> ok
<adhominem> hey
<adhominem> kennt sich jemand mit intel_pstate für die haswell serie aus?
<soc> hi
<soc> kann mir jemand helfen? ich habe probleme beim upgrade von 14.04 auf 14.10
<k1l> was für ein problem?
<soc> ich lasse update-manager laufen, doch ich bekomme diese fehlermeldung:
<soc> https://gist.github.com/soc/9e0390355532033861e6
<kubine> Title: gist:9e0390355532033861e6 (at gist.github.com)
<soc> ich habe inzwoschen alles was fremden paketquellen kam deinstalliert, und auch das meiste andere deinstalliert
<k1l> das kommt meistens von den PPAs
<soc> ja, ist alles weg
<soc> hab auch alles mit mono, qt, kde, vlc, etc. deinstalliert
<soc> wenn die fehlermeldung sagen würde, an was sie gescheitert ist, wäre das irgendwie hilfreicher :-/
<k1l> "grep -i broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log" was bringt dir das?
<soc> ja, grade gefunden
<soc> scheint als ob postgres probelme macht
<soc> danke
<soc> so, neuer versuch!
<soc> coool, jetzt geht es!
<soc> danke, k1l!
<k1l> kein ding
<soc> so und jetzt beten, das zwischen efi, upstart und systemd alles funktioniert ...
<polle> hi
<polle> hgi
<polle> hey, wer kann mir mal was erklären
<k1l> !frag
<k1l> hmm, bot nicht da. frag einfach
<polle> wie stelle ich tor ein...  bekomme das unter xp ja hin aber nicht hier im ubuntu
<polle> !frag  wie stelle ich tor ein
<polle> hi
<Twiblex> Hi, hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich mein Default Dateimanager auf Thunar setzen kann?
<Dulcin> Hi, can someone do me a huge favor by looking at a handful of my translated strings? I'm in desperate need of a native german to double check it before I can send it out
<Dulcin> Joining this channel was my best idea at this point :-)
<Fuchs> Dulcin: hi, either ##deutsch or #ubuntu-de-offtopic would have been the better idea :) 
<Fuchs> I strongly suggest the former, though  (##deutsch) 
<Dulcin> Ok thanks! :) Ill go there
<Fuchs> You're welcome, good luck :) 
<k-stz> hallo, im ubuntu lts 14.04 suche ich vergebens nach einem konfigurations um die tastatur belegung zu verändern, wie sie noch im 12.04 lts gegeban war. Ich möchte alt gr zu alt and die windows-tasten und menü tasten zu alt gr machen
<testdr> k-stz: wenn es kein desktop-tool mehr dafür gibt, dann bleibt nur das manuelle Umsetzen z.B. mit xmodmap - Beispiel um escape und caps-lock zu vertauschen:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/254424/how-can-i-change-what-keys-on-my-keyboard-do-how-can-i-create-custom-keyboard/257497#257497
<HankMoody> nabend!
<HankMoody> hat jemand erfahrungen mit dirvish in verbindung mit dem hetzner backupspace?
<k-stz> testdr: danke, funktioniert wie gewünscht
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> wie schaltet man bei GRUB den Grafikmodus aus?
<Mathis> ich bekomme nur unleserliche Textzeichen, wenn ich die Kernel-Meldungen beim Hochfahren sehe
<jokrebel> Mathis: Grafikmodus aus? wenn Du Text bekommst mit dem Du nichts anzufangen weist ist der Grafikmode vermtulich bereits abgeschalten.
<Mathis> naja, es scheint mir, dass der Grafikmodus nur unleserlichen Text produziert
<Mathis> kann das nicht genau erklären, die Zeichen sind als ob die Auflösung so 320x200 wäre und die Textzeichen entsprechend kleiner geschrumpelt
<jokrebel> Mathis: Zeig das doch mal in nem Screenshot oder notfalls per Foto.
<Mathis> hab leider keins dabei, der Rechner, der diese Probleme macht, steht auf der Arbeit
<Mathis> das ursprüngliche Problem ist, dass der Rechner nicht immer sauber bootet, es bleibt dann und wann mit schwarzem Bildschirm stehen, ohne dass man Kernel-Meldungen sieht oder den Bootscreen
<Mathis> zusätzliche Info: Ubuntu ist auf einem USB2.0-Stick installiert, von dem gebootet wird
<jokrebel> Mathis: Und Du hast da Fernzugriff grad? Oder suchst nach ner Problemlösung die Du dann "morgen wenn Du wieder dort bist" anwenden kannst?
<Mathis> eher zweiteres
<Mathis> da gibts keinen Fernzugriff drauf
<Mathis> ich glaub, wenn der hängenbleibt beim Booten, ohne dass ich sehen kann, wo der da hängenbleibt, ist da auch nicht viel mit Fernwartung, oder?
<Mathis> das muss noch vor oder während des Kernel-Bootens auftreten, genau sagen kann ich es aber nicht
<jokrebel> Mathis: So wird das nix werden. Wenn, dann solltest Du schon auch Zugriff auf das Gerät haben. So kann man ja nur spekulieren. Und Du könntest noch nicht mal zeitnah irgendwelche Meldungen oder Logs liefern.
<Mathis> ist nunmal so...
<Mathis> hab das bei uns im Rechnerraum nie gehabt, dass der da hängenbleibt
<Mathis> erst seitdem der da am 50" LED-Fernseher hängt
<Mathis> und das in der Empfangshalle
<jokrebel> Mathis: Aber meine Glaskugel meint, dass das sehr gut ein Hardware-Problem sein könnte und gar nicht viel mit Ubuntu zu tun hat.
<Mathis> deswegen hätt ich gern gewusst, wie man für GRUB den Textmodus abschaltet
<Mathis> damit ich wenigstens da weiterkomme
<jokrebel> Mathis: Der textmodus von Grub ist eher besser, weil man dann sieht was passiert. Aber geregelt wird das per nem Eintrag "quiet splash". Siehe dafür auch im Wiki ...
<jokrebel> !grub2 > Mathis 
<Mathis> den quiet splash hab ich schon auskonfiguriert
<Mathis> aber da scheint ja immernoch ein Grafikmodus aktiv zu sein
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Mathis> sonst würden da wohl nicht so die Schrumpelzeichen kommen
<Mathis> die im übrigen irgendwann nachdem der Kernel gebootet ist, durch leserliche Zeichen ersetzt werden
<jokrebel> Mathis: Das kann auch durch defekte Grafikkarte oder Speicher kommen (z.B.) und ohne es gesehn zu haben kann man da wirklich nur raten - kann alles mögliche sein.
<stevieh> nein, das stimmt schon, das hat glaub ich was mit dem vesa zeugse zu tun.
<jokrebel> Mathis: Erstmal Live-CD booten und schaun ob es da auch ist (oder auch nicht)
<stevieh> ich weiss nur nicht, ob ich das jemals ganz wegbekommen hab.
<Mathis> ich denke mal, dass wir defekte Hardware ausschließen können
<Mathis> wir haben von dem Rechnermodell mehrere
<Mathis> und die alle haben das selbe "Problem"
<Mathis> jokrebel: kann ich mal machen, aber ich denke, dass wird da auch so sein
<stevieh> Mathis: haste mal mit GRUB_GFXMODE im /etc/default/grub rumgespielt?
<Mathis> noch nich
<Mathis> will ja kein GFXMODE, sondern puren Textmodus
<stevieh> GRUB_GFXMODE=text
<stevieh> hatte ich mal da stehen.-
<Mathis> na das ist ja nicht gerade intuitiv :-/
<Mathis> sind übrigens Zotac Z-Box Kisten
<Mathis> Z-Box Nano oderso
<jokrebel> Mathis: Denken und Glaskugeln sind kontraproduktiv. Mach Dich auf Fehlersuche wenn Du Zugriff drauf hast. So ist das Vergeudung von Zeit mit Spekulationen.
<Mathis> Mist, komme in meiner Test-VM nicht ins Grub-Menü, das war doch per Shift-Taste halten, während das Dingens bootet?
<Mathis> jokrebel: wenn ich drei Z-Box Nano Rechner habe, die alle das selbe Phänomen aufweisen, gehe ich nicht von einem Hardware-Defekt aus
<jokrebel> Zotac? Is das nicht ein Atom-Teil?
<Mathis> ja
<Mathis> in dem Fall ein Celeron
<jokrebel> Mathis: Trotzdem reden wir hier über (aktuell nicht überprüfbare da Hardware nicht vor Dir) Vermutungen
<jokrebel> dann ist das aber kein Standard-Ubuntu (bzw. kann dort nicht laufen)
<Mathis> selbst wenn sie vor mir liegen würde, was bringt es mir dann?
<Mathis> wieso kann das nicht darauf laufen?
<Mathis> ist im Übrigen eines der neusten Modelle mit EFI
<jokrebel> Mathis: Standard-Ubuntus laufen auf Intel oder AMD. Soweit ich informiert bin aber nicht auf ARM
<Mathis> und daher hab ich die mac-Version darauf installiert
<Mathis> ähm, Celeron == Intel
<Mathis> Atom == auch Intel
<Mathis> also angenommen, der Rechner würde vor mir liegen, was nun?
<jokrebel> Mathis: Na wenn Du meinst...
<jokrebel> Mathis: Er tut es aber nicht...
<jokrebel> Mathis: Auf Vermutungen, Spekulationen und Raten hab ich keine Lust
<Mathis> die Aussage ist leider nicht hilfreich
<jokrebel> Mathis: Die Frage ohne vor dem Deliquenten zu sitzen (oder wenigstens Fernzugriff zu haben) aber leider auch nicht.
<Mathis> Fernzugriff auf einen Rechner, der beim Booten hängt, um jenes Problem zu lösen ist irgendwie sinnlos...
<stevieh> Mathis: warte kurz, ich telefonier noch fertig und dann schau ich mal
<jokrebel> ...dann wirst Du davor sitzen müssen
<Mathis> und wenn ich dann morgen davor sitze, was tue ich dann?
<jokrebel> oder ihn mit nach hause nehmen
<jokrebel> Mathis: Nochmal von vorne mit Fragen beginnen und dann Antworten, Logs, Tatsachen liefern können anstelle von Annahmen und Vermutungen.
<Mathis> okay. erste Frage: wie finde ich heraus, ob die Grafikkarte defekt ist?
<Mathis> wenn der Desktop geladen ist, wird alles normal angezeigt.
<jokrebel> Mathis: Und ich persönlich kenne keine zbox, finde aber reichlich Treffer bei Google ;-)
<Mathis> http://www.zotac.com/de/products/mini-pcs/zbox-c-series/product/zbox-c-series/detail/zbox-ci320-nano-3.html
<Mathis> das ist die Kiste
<jokrebel> Mathis: Schön - und weiter? Du sitzt nicht davor -> man kann keine aktive Fehlersuche/-Analyse beginnen (soweit warn wir schon) weil Du weder was ausprobieren noch irgendwelche Meldungen pasten kannst. Wir reden hier seit über ner halben Stunde obwohl von Anfang an klar ist, dass da nichts produktives dabei rauskommen kann.
<stevieh> nomoset an?
<Mathis> du könntest mir zumindest den ersten Schritt dazu vermitteln. aber Pustekuchen.
<Mathis> was ist nomoset?
<stevieh> nomodeset mein
<stevieh> ich. telefonier noch.
<jokrebel> Mathis: Nur von vagen Erzählungen tut man sich hat einfach schwer selbst nur Vermutungen anzustellen. Und davon wäre die Vorgehensweise einer Fehlersuche nunmal essentiell abhängig. 
<Mathis> wieso diskutierst du noch darüber? wolltest du nicht aufhören?
<jokrebel> Mathis: Weil Du nicht aufhörst zu bohren anstelle evon morgen einfach Fakten zu liefern
<Mathis> stevieh: nomodeset hab ich bereits ausprobiert, da geht grafikmäßig danach absolut garnichts mehr... nichtmal der X-Server startet dann noch vernünftig, es gibt dann nur noch einen Notfall-Modus, wo man den Modus einstellen soll
<Mathis> ich bohre nicht, jokrebel
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg noch ich bin weg
<chrissly90> hab mal ne Frage: kann man einen ubuntu live stick so einrichten, dass man eine nachträglich erstellte ext4 partition als /home verzeichnis dauerhaft einbinden kann?
<stevieh> Mathis: noch da?
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-18
<pillepalle_> hallo @all
<dadrc> moin
<stevieh> wie formatiert man denn so ne externe platte, usb stick, dass da Dateien über 4 Gig gut gehen?
<LetoThe2nd> ext4
<stevieh> das ist für den gemeinen Win benutzer nicht wirklich hilfreich.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: 1) das ist ein ubuntu-channel 2) diese anforderung war aus der frage nicht ersichtlich ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dass ich da dann linux-spezifisch antworte ist irgendwie nachvollziehbar, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: und wenns auch für $ANDERES_FAST_BETRIEBSSYSTEM gehen soll, dann halt ntfs.
<stevieh> klar, sorry sah auch grad, dass ich im falschen Fenster war, aber nochmal hier und korrekt: was nimmt man heute als "austausch" fs für externe Medien für Dateien > 4Gig
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ich tausche auch alle meine dateien mit ext4 aus, die formulierung ist nicht wirklich besser </klugscheiss>
<stevieh> soso ;-)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei einen Drucker zu installieren (Kyocera Ecosys P6021 cdn) Es sind auf der TreiberCD Linux Treiber in Form von PPD Dateien vorhanden, welche nach /usr/share/cups/model/Kyocera kopiert werden sollten. Anschließend lief die Druckerinstallation mit dem UbuntuGnome Tool ohne Probleme. Leider funktioniert der Druck damit nicht. Egal was gedruckt wird, es kommen nur Blätter mit je einer Linie mit undefinierbaren Zeiche
<Lembert> n aus dem Drucker. Wie kann ich das beheben?
<dadrc> Klingt, als würdest du dem Drucker Postscript schicken, das er nicht versteht.
<Lembert> Ok, und wie behebe ich das?
<stevieh> gibts für den drucker keine cups sachen in fix und foxi?
<dadrc> Tjo, das ist eine gute Frage. Entweder du kannst auf dem Drucker umstellen, ob er Postscript akzeptiert, oder du musst ihn noch mal löschen und beim Einrichten gucken, ob das besser geht
<dadrc> Eventuell über das CUPS-Webinterface, das bietet ein paar mehr Optionen als der Assistent
<Lembert> Ich hab den Drucker jetzt gelöscht und versucht übers Cups Webinterface zu installieren. Ich komme bis zu Schritt 5/5, bei dem man das Model angeben bzw. eine PPD Datei bereitstellen soll. Da mein Modell nicht in der Liste ist, mach ichs mit der PPD Datei. Wenn ich dann weiter klicke, kommt leider die Fehlermeldung Webseite nicht verfügbar ERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<dadrc> Lembert, das weißt dann aber auf tieferliegende Probleme mit deinem CUPS hin
<Lembert> ahja, und wie behebe ich das?
<dadrc> Guck mal in /var/log/cups/error_log, da könnte was hilfreiches drinstehen
<Lembert> da gibts nur eine zeile, die das ich nen job abgebrochen habe
<dadrc> Was genau hast du da eigentlich laufen?
<dadrc> Also, Ubuntuversion?
<Lembert> eine frische 14.10
<dadrc> Benutzt du https://localhost:631?
<Lembert> ja
<dadrc> Lembert, und dein Nutzer ist in der Gruppe lpadmin?
<Lembert> ja
<dadrc> hmmhm.
<Lembert> ich durfte jetzt feststellen, dass der Druck über USB funktioniert, über Lan aber immer noch nicht
<dadrc> Ist ja schon mal ein Anfang.
<Lembert> achja ich habs vergessen zu erwähnen die tests vorhin waren alle nur über lan
<Lembert> es muss aber leider über Lan funktionieren, da der Drucker in einem ganz anderen Raum steht
<dadrc> Wundert mich etwas, dass der Drucker jetzt nicht in der Liste auftaucht, den Treiber scheint es ja zu geben
<Lembert> Also nicht das wir von verschiedenen "Listen" reden. Also im Cups Webinterface wird der Drucker erkannt als Netzwerkdrucker und USB (Schritt 1/5) Er taucht aber im Schritt 5/5 in der Modellliste nicht auf. Den USB Drucker hab ich gerade über die GUI installiert. Dort tauchen auch beide Drucker auf. USB und Lan. USB und Lan über GUI installieren funktionert, aber drucken über Lan nicht.
<dadrc> Dann füg den mal übers GUI als LAN-Drucker hinzu und guck dann im Webinterface, welchen Treiber er nimmt
<Lembert> http://pastebin.com/edhWgacF
<Lembert> oben usb unten lan
<dadrc> Änder mal den Treiber auf Generic PCL6 unten
<Lembert> da gibts viele, welchen? http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfotoyt1n2e6vu3.png
<dadrc> Genau das, was beim USB steht
<dadrc> Und: Lösch mal den Kyocera-Ordner, den du vorhin angelegt hast
<dadrc> Ich glaube, da kommt der eigentliche Fehler her
<dadrc> Dann können wir es nochmal mit der PPD probieren
<Lembert> so, das mit dem Treiber ändern, funktioniert schon mal halbwegs. Es kommt Text und Bild heraus.
<dadrc> Immerhin.
<Lembert> Leider aber nur in Graustufe anstatt farbe (obwohls eingestellt ist)
<Lembert> gelöscht hab ich jetzt noch nichts
<dadrc> Du sagst ja, du hast /usr/share/cups/model/Kyocera angelegt
<Lembert> richtig
<Lembert> dann mach ich den mal weg
<Lembert> ist weg
<dadrc> Mach mal, und dann probier mal, im Webinterface einen der Drucker auf den PPD-Treiber umzustellen
<Lembert> Na holla die Waldfee
<Lembert> Es funktioniert
<dadrc> =)
<Lembert> Da hält man sich einmal an die Anleitung und dann sowas :D
<dadrc> Das CUPS-Webinterface ist einfach bei Weitem besser als alles andere, was es so an Druckerverwaltung gibt, find ich.
<dadrc> Ich benutz das eigentlich ausschließlich
<Lembert> Dann sag ich schon mal herzlichen Dank für die Zeit
<dadrc> Gerne
<Lembert> Ich werds mir merken. Ich wusste bis vorhin garnicht das es da ein Webinterface gibt
<dadrc> Scheinen die ganzen Druckerhersteller auch nicht zu wissen, die fummeln das in den Anleitungen immer von Hand zurecht.
<Lembert> Ja richtig so in der Art wars. Verzeichnis anlegen > Dateien kopieren > service cups restart
<Temp_5411> Hallo leute, ich hab ein riesen Problem und weiß wirklich nicht mehr an wen ich mich wenden soll. Mein Kubuntu hat heute auf einmal nicht mehr gebootet, ich hab es dann mit einer Live-CD versucht und wollte meine Verschlüsselte LUKS Partition von Hand einbinden, dabei hab ich dann nur eine Fehlermeldung bekommen: "Gerät /dev/sda3 ist kein gültiges LUKS-Gerät. Befehl fehlgeschlagen mit Code 22: Gerät /dev/sda3 ist kein gül
<Temp_5411> Es ist definitiv die richtige Partition etc. das hab ich alles schon geprüft
<dadrc> Temp_5411, was sagt dann `sudo parted -l` dazu?
<dadrc> (Bitte als Pastebin)
<Temp_5411> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420838/
<Temp_5411>  [paste:420838:Sudo parted -l]
<dadrc> hu.
<dadrc> und `sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda3`?
<Temp_5411> Die gleiche Meldung wie bei `sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3`: Gerät /dev/sda3 ist kein gültiges LUKS-Gerät.
<dadrc> Dann fürchte ich, dass dein LUKS-Header kaputt ist. Backup da?
<Temp_5411> Natürlich nicht, ich wollte mir am Wochenende eine Clodu Backup Lösung zulegen
<dadrc> ugh.
<dadrc> LUKS kann versuchen, den Header zu reparieren. Ist aber nicht immer erfolgreich.
<Temp_5411> Weißt du wie das geht?
<dadrc> kannst mit luksHeaderBackup ein Backup des jetzigen Header erstellen, danach mit repair die Reparatur starten
<dadrc> genaue parameter hier: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man8/cryptsetup.8.html
<dadrc> Aber: Ist nur meine Theorie, dass der Header kaputt ist. Und wie gesagt, das Reparieren ist nicht immer erfolgreich, je nachdem, was kaputt ist
<dadrc> Sollte es danach wieder funktionieren, als erstes gleich ein Backup des Headers machen und den irgendwo sicher hinterlegen
<Temp_5411> Ja, ich versuche es mal
<dadrc> USB-Stick, der sicher irgendwo liegt und sonst nicht genutzt wird, oder so.
<Temp_5411> root@Microknoppix:/home/knoppix# cryptsetup luksHeaderBackup /dev/sda3 --header-backup-file header Gerät /dev/sda3 ist kein gültiges LUKS-Gerät.
<Temp_5411> Sieht nicht so aus als könnte ich ein Backup erstellen
<dadrc> Geht auch noch mit DD; moment
<dadrc> hmhm, oder auch nicht, dazu müsste man wissen, wie groß der header ist
<dadrc> und das kriegt man nur raus, wenn der header funktioniert.
<dadrc> schade.
<Temp_5411_> Jetzt rutscht mir auch noch das Lan Kabel raus -.- heute läuft es echt super
<Temp_5411_> Ich hab das eben mal probiert `hexdump -C -n 512 /dev/sda3` gefällt mir garnicht
<Temp_5411_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420843/
<dadrc> Ne, das sieht nicht gut aus
<dadrc> Mal eben afk, aber mir fällt auch gerade nichts gutes mehr ein
<Temp_5411_> okay.. danke..
<Temp_5411_> Ich hol mir mal was zu essen..
<dadrc> Temp_5411_, eine Idee hatte ich gerade noch. Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von lvscan
<Temp_5411_> root@Microknoppix:/home/knoppix# lvscan   No volume groups found
<Temp_5411_> Ich bin gerade nur in der Live Umgebung weiß nicht ob das da viel bringt
<Temp_5411_> lvmdiskscan: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420848/
<Temp_5411_> Davon war die Ausgabe gestern noch anders
<Temp_5411_> Er sollte eine VG finden das weiß ich..
<Temp_5411_> scheiße..
<Temp_5411_> muss das mal meinem Chef sagen, bald wieder da (hoffentlich)
<Raziels> Nabend zusammen
<Raziels> Ich hab kurz ein Problem, ich hab hier einen Rechner mit Ubuntu 14.04 (quasi frische installation), den ich über Hdmi an Bildschirm xy anschließen will. Eizentlich ja kein Problem, nur erkennt der die Auflösung nicht richtig und fährt 1024x768... Normalerweise muss ich ja nur die modeline in xorg.conf ändern, nur ist die xorg.conf nicht mehr vorhanden... Wie handlet man das heutzutage?
<sash_> Raziels: Über das Desktop-Environment oder die Desktopumgebung.
<sash_> Raziels: -.- Über xrandr oder die Desktopumgebung meinte ich.
<sash_> Raziels: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR?redirect=no
<Temp_5411_> Weiß jemand von euch ob es eine möglichkeit gibt einen identischen LUKS header zu erzeugen?
<Temp_5411_> Wenn man das Passwort hat
<dadrc> Temp_5411_, hast du mal geguckt, ob die GPT der Platte heile ist?
<Temp_5411_> ne, wie geht das denn?
<dadrc> gdisk (aus dem Paket gdisk) macht das automatisch, wenn du es auf die Platte ansetzt
<LetoThe2nd> Temp_5411_: bevor du jetzt noch mehr verfummelst (sollte das denn überhaupt möglich sein), hast du denn eigentlich schon mal die ganze platte mit dd gesichert?
<Temp_5411_> nein, hab momentan auch nicht die möglichkeit
<LetoThe2nd> ...
<LetoThe2nd> ..
<LetoThe2nd> .
<Temp_5411_> Das Risiko gehe ich aber ein, hab die Hoffnung ziemlich aufgegben
<LetoThe2nd>  
<Raziels> Daten weg?
<Temp_5411_> gdisk http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420853/
<Temp_5411_> LUKS header ist zerschossen
<dadrc> Wäre auch meine Theorie. Aber keine Ahnung, ob man das ohne Backup wieder hinkriegt.
<Temp_5411_> -> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420843/
<Temp_5411_> Hex Dump von der Platte
<sash_> "If the header of a LUKS encrypted partition gets destroyed, you will not be able to decrypt your data. It is just as much as a dilemma as forgetting the passphrase or damaging a key-file used to unlock the partition."
<sash_> Temp_5411_: Aus dem ArchLinux-Wiki.
<sash_> Weiterhin, "Therefore, having a backup of the header and storing it on another disk might be a good idea." <- Sowas empfiehlt ja selbst Truecrypt…
<Temp_5411_> Hab sowas befürchtet, ich hatte jetzt die Hoffnung das man den irgendwie klonen könnte aber das wird auch nicht gehen
<Temp_5411_> Ich weiß.. Hilft mir gerade nur nicht weiter
<sash_> Ja, ist halt Pech, wenns von Beginn an falsch angelegt wurde. Encryption ohne Backups ist n klassischer Fall von selber Schuld.
<Temp_5411_> Danke. Wie gesagt, hilft mir nicht weiter
<sash_> Temp_5411_: Ja, Problem ist halt, dass dir nichts weiterhelfen wird.
<Temp_5411_> Ich könnte mir nen SuperComputer schnappen und versuchen die Verschlüsselung zu knacken oder sowas..
<sash_> Temp_5411_: Hier noch die LUKS/cryptsetup-eigene Dokumentation dazu, die dir natürlich auch nicht weiterhelfen wird: https://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#6._Backup_and_Data_Recovery
<sash_> Temp_5411_: Vermutlich haste schneller per Zufall die richtigen Daten erzeugt.
<Temp_5411_> Ich glaube das lass ich mir stechen "Second, for LUKS, if anything damages the LUKS header or the key-stripe area then decrypting the LUKS device can become impossible."
<sash_> Temp_5411_: Auf den Unterarm, damit du es immer siehst.
<Temp_5411_> Naja vielen vielen dank an dadrc! Besonders weil du so eine Geduld mit mir hattest, ist leider echt selten geworden in der schönen Linux Welt
<sash_> Temp_5411_: Ist der Container noch aktiv?
<Temp_5411_> Was meinst du?
<sash_> Mit luksOpen im System gemappt
<Temp_5411_> nein
<sash_> Dann wäre 6.10 auf der Seite noch machbar (Ich lese mich da gerade auch mal durch)
<Temp_5411_> Naja ich werde mir mal ne neue Festplatte besorgen, danke nochmal für eure hilfe!
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-19
<laggenr1> hi
<laggenr1> jemand da
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich irgendwie feststellen welcher prozess netzwerktraffic verursacht. ob konsole oder grafisch wäre egal
<_moep_> ShiroNeko: suchst du sowas wie iptraf?
<ShiroNeko> _moep_: ja, so in etwa. ich wüsste halt nur gern den prozess, der den traffic verursacht. ausser ich übersehe etwas und iptraf kann das auch
<_moep_> netstat -tulpen
<_moep_> das zeigt dir aber nicht die anzahl an, sodern nur die ob da was läuft oder nicht^^
<ShiroNeko> das hatte ich per netstat -tapn sonst auch immer gesehen. interessant wäre halt zu wissen welcher prozess gerade den upload verstopft
<ShiroNeko> _moep_: nethogs war genau das was ich suchte
<_moep_> ah interessant mal installieren^^
<jokrebel> hab mir das auch grad mal installiert. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Die letzte Zeile lautet "   ?    root    unknown TCP    
<_moep_> ja sowas hab ich bei mir auch gefunden
<_moep_> und konnte es nicht deuten
<jokrebel> ah! The "Nethogs" package will always show a fake process called "unknown TCP" ... 1 Antwort in http://askubuntu.com/questions/401197/how-can-i-close-a-root-process-unknown-tcp-that-shows-up-in-nethogs
<rubberduck> weiss jemand wie ich minidnla/readymedia auf ubuntu 14.04 installiert bekomme aus einem offiziellen Repo?
<koegs> rubberduck: sudo apt-get install minidlna
<rubberduck> koegs: es gibt kein passendes paket
<rubberduck> laut packages.ubuntu.com
<rubberduck> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=minidnla&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<koegs> doch, in universe
<koegs> tippfehler \o/
<rubberduck> zeig mir das bitte
<rubberduck> universe hab ich eingebunden
<koegs> 124851    koegs | tippfehler \o/
<koegs> und wieso suchst du für lucid, wenn du trusty hast?
<rubberduck> es ist egal - ich hab alle durchgesucht
<koegs> dann schreibs doch mal richtig...
<rubberduck> wie wärs richtig?
<koegs> es heisst "dlna" nicht "dnla"
<rubberduck> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=dnla&searchon=all <- kommt _NIX_
<rubberduck> ok - thx
<sash_> Aber in Trusty ists trotzdem nicht.
<sash_> Aber in Utopic.
<koegs> -.-
<koegs> in trusty-backports
<rubberduck> habs in den backports
<sash_> Ah, trusty-backports
<rubberduck> thx
<thor77> hallo, kann mir jemand bei der installation von mpd mit pulseaudio (so, das ichs später dann mit ts3 abfangen kann) behilflich sein? ich bin dieser http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio anleitung gefolgt, das funktionierte auch alles gut, aber mir geling es nicht den befehl "pacmd list-sinks" auszuführen, es kommt immer die meldung "es läuft kein pulseaudio dienst oder nicht als session-dieenst" mit "ps x | grep pulse" wird mir jedo
<thor77> ch ein prozess angezeigt
<testdr> thor77: wieso hast Du keine standard ubuntu-installation mit laufendem pulseaudio? Wenn Du da was selbst bastelst, woher soll man das wissen?
<thor77> testdr: es ist eine normale ubuntu-server-installation, sry hätt ich ggf. noch erwähnen sollen
<testdr> thor77: dann musst Du noch viel lesen - pulseaudio ist ein server-dienst und da kann nicht jeder drauf zugreifen - da müssen die Rechte gesetzt sein.
<mbx> Hallo. Ich möchte Ubuntu 14.04 installieren, weil mein Ubuntu 12.04 auf der Platte defekt ist. Bei der Installation habe ich das Problem, dass ich nur Ubuntu 14.04 daneben installieren kann und nicht die Partition ersetzen kann. Stell mich bei solchen Sachen wohl blöd an.
<thor77> testdr: da gegen spricht aber, das er mir bei "ps x" mit dem mpd-nutzer angezeigt wird, der wird also anscheinend schon als user mpd gestartet
<testdr> mbx: das ist nicht blöd! Das ist der Hinweis, dass Du entscheiden musst ob Du wirklich die Daten da löschen willst - komplett überschreiben etc.  und das geht, wenn Du bei der Auswahl "wo installieren" anwählst, dass Du das konfigurieren willst und dort dann die Partition für "root" auswählst.
<k1l> mbx: eigentlich sollte er auch anbieten das zu ersetzen bzw das zu aktualisieren. ist das wirklich ein ubuntu 12.04 und jetzt ein ubutnu 14.04?
<mbx> Ich hab im ersten Fenster die Optionen: daneben installieren, festplatte löschen und etwas anderes.
<mbx> löschen will ich nicht, weil ich hab windows 7 und 12.04 drauf. windows 7 soll bleiben
<testdr> mbx: bei "etwas anderes" (angewählt) kannst Du dann manuell entscheiden welche Partition gelöscht werden soll
<mbx> ja. da hab ich dev/sda/ mit beiden OS drunter.
<testdr> mbx: die root-partition wird neu formatiert -- d.h. wenn Du "etwas anderes" auswählst und dort die alte 12.04 partition zur Installation, dann wird die plattgemacht.
<mbx> Es steht auch 12.04 da, aber das kann ich nicht wählen.
<testdr> mxb: und die 12.04 partition sollte dann so was wie:   sda3 .. sda5 etc. sein
<mbx> Er sagt mir ich soll eine root-Partition wählen.
<mbx> testdr: genau
<k1l> lad mal ein screenshot hoch
<k1l> oder mach ein "sudo fdisk -l " (hinten kleines L) in einem pastebin
<testdr> mbx: mach mal wie k1l sagt --- in pastebin -- sicher ist sicher
<mbx> mmh - ich kann es mal abfotografieren
<testdr> mbx: bild hochladen z.B. auf www.pasteall.org (braucht javascript) und link hier posten
<mbx> testdr: www.pasteall.org/pic/81438
<mbx> k1l: Es ist Ubuntu 12.04.5 und den Bootstick habe ich mit UNetBootin erstellt. Das müßte Ubuntu 14.04.1 sein. Kann es ein Problem sein, dass das eine 32 bit und das andere 64 bit ist? Hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht.
<mbx> k1l: Da ist wahrscheinlich kein Upgrade möglich.
<mbx> k1l: Oder?
<k1l> mbx: ja. stell mal sicher, dass das neue ein 64bit ist
<testdr> mbx: ok - wenn Du auf sda5 keine wichtigen alten Daten mehr hast (schon gesichert oder war es nicht wichtig?), dann kannst Du sda5 anwählen und mit formatieren und Einhängepunkt / darauf installieren lassen ---!! und ja -- 64 bit geht nicht über 32 bit
<testdr> mbx: das alte müsste auch schon eine 64bit version sein, damit ein upgrade funktioniert - Du bist sicher Dein Rechner kann 64bit?
<testdr> mbx:  letzte Frage streichen - sonst würde ja die live-version schon nicht laufen.
<k1l> evtl kann man auch direkt das ubuntu in 2(3) partitionen aufteilen. also so 20GB für / und den rest für /home. evtl noch ein /swap falls es benötigt wird
<mbx> Sicherung habe ich gemacht. (/etc + /home ge"tar"t und dann mit split auf eine fat32 Platte geputzt. Ist eigentlich nicht so schön, aber die Platte wollte ich nicht auch noch formatieren) Ich habe einige Dateien testweise wieder zusammengefügt. Ist auch nichts lebenswichtiges.
<mbx> Jedenfalls wollte ich ein Upgrade erst versuchen und kann dann ja immer noch die Partition platt machen, dachte ich.
<mbx> Macht ein 64 bit auf nem relativ schwachen Thinkpad überhaupt sinn? 
<k1l> solange die hardware 64bit kann gibt es keinen grund für 32bit. die würden 32bit sofort abschaffen, wenn es nicht noch ein paar alte cpus (atom etc) gäbe, die nur 32bit können
<mbx> testdr: Du hast geschrieben "dann kannst Du sda5 anwählen und mit formatieren und Einhängepunkt / darauf installieren lassen". Was ist mit meinem Win 7? und Muß ich ne SWAP machen?
<k1l> mbx: wenn du die alte partition manuell auswählst bleibt das win unangetastet. und swap braucht man nicht, wenn man genug ram hat und kein hibernation machen will
<grymsten> Hi, kennt sich hier jmd mit iptables aus und kann mir erklären warum bei TCP Verbindungen immer wieder unterschiedliche source und destination ports in den logs auftauchen (die i.d.R. dann gedroppt werden) ?
<mbx> k1l: hibernation war doch das, wo man ohne strom suspenden kann, oder?
<k1l> mbx: hibernation ist suspend to disk. standby ist suspend to ram.
<k1l> also ja
<mbx> k1l: ich hab nach sdb5, wo ich jetzt das ubuntu ersetzte sdb6 mit 4GB. da steht verwendung unbekannt. muss ich dass jetzt als SWAP deklarieren?
<k1l> mbx: sdb?
<mbx> k1l: danach kommt noch eine mit ntfs, aber da ist glaub ich das win recovery drauf
<mbx> k1l: sorry sda natürlich
<k1l> da musst du schon sehr genau sein mit den bezeichnungen. sdb wäre eine andere festplatte.
<mbx> ich hatte sdb noch wegen der erstellung des Bootsticks im Kopf
<k1l> sda6 (unknown) könnte irgend ein win oder recovery kram sein. könnte aber auch frei sein. k.a.
<mbx> mir wird ja gott sei dank nur sda angeboten
<mbx> kann man die swap nachträglich ändern /nutzen?
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach sda5 komplett löschen und dort dann 3 neue partitionen erstellen lassen. eine 20gb mountest du dann als /, mit der ram größe mountest du als swap, und den rest machst du dann als /home
<k1l> du kannst eine swap auch noch nachträglich erstellen und ins system einbinden. das muss nicht jetzt passieren
<koegs> grymsten: was willst du hören? ich würde gucken wer die ports aufmacht und wo die connection hingehen soll
<mbx> k1l: machst du aus 20 GB 20 *1024 MB? Also 
<mbx> 20480
<grymsten> naja ich hab zb nen web- und mailserver laufen und wenn zb. mails von strato.de an meinen MTA gehen versucht der häufig mit SPT=587 aber DPT=55477 zu connecten was dann geblockt wird
<grymsten> und ich frage mich wieso diese ports unterschiedlich sind und ob es ratsam wäre dann jeweils zwei regeln für spt oder dpt zu erstellen
<mbx> k1l: und ist ext4 richtig?
<k1l> ja
<koegs> grymsten: der versucht bei dir auf 55477 zu connectieren? ich glaube nicht
<mbx> k1l: Sind das primäre oder logische Partitionen?
<grymsten> doch SRC=81.169.145.133 (das ist ein strato mail server) der rest des logs: LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=54 ID=0 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=587 DPT=55477 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 RST URGP=0
<k1l> primäre kannst du nur 4 machen. das geht nicht auf. also mach am besten eine große erweiterte und darin die 3 ubuntu partitionen
<mbx> Ich kann nur primär oder logisch anwählen
<mbx> Also ich hab die alte ubuntu jetzt erst entfernt.
<mbx> Und wollte zwei neue anlegen mit / und /home
<grymsten> es ist auch nicht immer DPT=55477 ..die ports sind unterschiedlich im bereich 554xx - 567xx
<k1l> mbx: das geht nicht auf
<k1l> mbx:  du kannst nur 4 primäre. und du hast schon 3 ohne ubuntu.
<k1l> mbx: also mach eine erweiterte auf und darin packst du die 2-3 ubuntu partitionen
<koegs> grymsten: das klingt eher nac antwort-paketen auf verbindungen
<koegs> hast du eine stateful-regel auf deine input-queue?
<mbx> k1l: ok. die erweiterten Partitionen macht das Installation später automatisch. daher wird es nicht angeboten. Ich laß jetzt die aufteilung von / und /home. Bleib auf der sicheren Seite. Ich hab es versucht, aber er zeigte es immer so an, wie ich es nicht verstehe. Wenn ich nicht aufteile, dann ersetzt er einfach die Partition. Das sollte klappen.
<mbx> k1l: aber grundlegend ist sinnig. bei windows bin ich früher auch immer so vorgegangen. trennung von daten und system.
<grymsten> koegs: jo hab ich
<koegs> grymsten: wie sieht die aus?
<grymsten_> sekunde
<grymsten_> http://codepad.org/U6iN8Zol
<grymsten_> falls es hilfe hab ich das auch noch etwas geordneter
<grymsten_> hilft*
<koegs> grymsten: kann auf den ersten blick nix falsches erkennen, evtl. schickt dir strato unverhofft quatsch :D
<grymsten> gedropt wird bei den regeln nur mit einer einzigen (iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j LOGDROP) demnach müsste das stimmen... ist aber trotzdem etwas seltsam, wobei ich ähnliche drops auch habe wenn ich z.B. auf google.ch surfe (dann halt mit SPT/DPT unstimmigkeiten für 443)
<mbx> k1l testdr : Installation hat geklappt. Danke für die Hilfe.
<k1l> mbx: gut
<wolfenstein-et-p> playdeb/getdeb is down :(
<k1l> wolfenstein-et-p: musste mal die getdeb jungs fragen
<wolfenstein-et-p> ja ok thx, gibt sogar #getdeb
<robert1> abend zusammen, ich bekomms einfach nicht hin flash mit drm wiederzugeben, erfolgreich getestet mit 12.04 64-bit, auf anderem pc 12.04 32-bit keine chance. hat jemand noch eine idee?
<robert1> ich bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash/DRM
<robert1> auf einer testseite kommt nur das http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014x1rud.png
<robert1> das Arbeitsverzeichnis von Flash habe ich zurückgesetzt
<robert1> die Lizenz-Dateien für DRM-Inhalte konnte ich online auf der Adobe-Seite zurücksetzen
<robert1> ich probiers mal mit pipelight
<Guest62481> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Samsung-Drucker... Bin ich hier dafür richtig?
<Dragonball> Ich möchte von W7 auf ubuntu über RDP oder VNC zugreiffen. Habe das bereits installiert. Jedoch wird der desktop nicht geladen. Im internet habe ich bereits andere gefunden welche das haben. Die lösung leider noch nicht, ausser dem Kommentar, dass man doch über ssh administrieren soll ;).
<Dragonball> Das problem liegt glaube ich an der farbtiefe von 8 oder 16 bit :/
<rubberduck> koegs: danke nochmal
<rubberduck> tut wunderbar
<Dragonball> ist jemand da?
<bekks> Warum?
<Dragonball> ja vielleicht hat jemand auf die RDP frage eine antwort
<koegs> Dragonball: entweder du nimmst xrdp oder das x11vnc
<koegs> http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<Dragonball> XRDP habe ich schon am laufen nur wenn ich mich einlogge (was auch funktioniert) kommt auf W7 nur der cursor
<koegs> Dragonball: was ich grad so spontan lese sagt das Unity nicht mit xrdp läuft
<Dragonball> das heisst, ich kann das gleich mal wieder löschen das xrdp?
<koegs> Dragonball: xfce scheint am vielversprechensten, ich würde aber sonst die x11vnc + vnc-client methode bevorzugen, vielfach erprobt
<koegs> Dragonball: jo
<Dragonball> persönlich spielt mir das nicht so eine rolle. schaut ich gebe linux zum 4 mal eine chance :D und nehme mir nun wirklich zeit. weil das braucht man ja... 
 * bekks würde statt RDP oder VNC einfach NoMachine nxserver/nxclient nehmen.
<koegs> vnc wie oben genannt hat halt den vorteil das mein auf einfachste weise den evtl. schon laufenden desktop übernehmen kann
<Dragonball> bekks das NoMachine übernimmt auch den laufenden desktop?
<bekks> Das kann NoMachine auch, ja. Aber erst in Version 4.
<robert1> ich hab auch kein glück mit pipelight. "pipelight-plugin --list-enabled-all" sagt "flash", aber http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014y0s2p.png kann mir jemand helfen?
<bekks> robert1: Schau in "about:plugins" nach.
<Dragonball> koegs und wie entferne ich nun XRDP...?
<koegs> Dragonball: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no
<robert1> "about:plugins" zeigt an: Shockwave Flash Status: Aktiviert
<bekks> Können wir davon mal einen Screenshot sehen?
<robert1> bekks: na klar
<robert1> http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014ausdp.png
<bekks> Funktioniert Flash denn ansonsten?
<robert1> bekks: ja, nur drm geht nicht
<bekks> Flash hatnichts mit DRM zu tun.
<robert1> bekks: Adobe Flash besitzt eine integrierte Funktion zum Abspielen dieser Medien
<Dragonball> also das geht ja einmal mit dem vnc bekks
<bekks> Dragonball: Was geht einmal mit VNC?
<robert1> bekks: ich hab schon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash/DRM versucht, auch ohne erfolg
<Dragonball> habe xrdp deinstalliert und x11vnc server installiert der funktioniert auch.
<bekks> robert1: "In Anbetracht dessen, dass die Weiterentwicklung des FlashPlayers für Linux von Adobe eingestellt wurde und dieser nur noch mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt wird, wird sich an dieser Situation auch nichts ändern."
<bekks> robert1: Du musst entweder PepperFlash oder Windows verwenden.
<Dragonball> nur muss ich immer auf dem server noch die verbindung mit OK bestätigen was ich aber natürlich nicht möchte da ich ja sonst immer tastatur angeschlossen haben muss
<bekks> Dragonball: Daher riet ich Dir vorhin zu nxserver/nxclient.
<robert1> bekks:  danke, dann schau ich mir pepperflash an
<Dragonball> willst du mir nun sagen, dass ich das nicht wegg bringe und immer noch bestätigen muss auf linux seite ^^?
<bekks> Richtig.
<Dragonball> bekks geht auch anders. funktioniert schon so wie gewünscht.
<bekks> Na dann.
<bekks> Wieso fragst du denn, wenn du die Lösung kennst?
<Dragonball> habe es gerade erst rausgefunden. es geht aber weiter mit den fragen ;=).
<Dragonball> hat jemand schon openVAS installiert erfolgreich?
<bekks> Was ist openVAS?
<Dragonball> http://www.openvas.org/setup-and-start.html 
<Dragonball> netzwerk security suite
<robert1> bekks:  pepperflash funktioniert ohne pipelight und ohne hal, sodaß ich das wieder deinstallieren kann?
<bekks> Dragonball: Erm, das ist keine "Netzwerk Security Suite", das ist ein "Vulnerability Scanner and Manager". Kleiner Unterschied ;)
<bekks> Dragonball: Aber was genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<bekks> robert1: Was ist pipelight? Und hal gab es in Zusammenhang mit Flash nur bei Adobe.
<Dragonball> ja wens dann mal läuft dann weiss ich vielleicht auch was es macht und kann ;).
<koegs> das erfährt man doch auf der webseite
<bekks> Das hat trotzdem nichts mit Ubuntu Support zu tun.
<Dragonball> bei mir funktioniert es noch nicht das ist das problem: Login failed. OMP service is down.
<bekks> Dazu wirst du dann den openvas Support bemühen müssen.
<Dragonball> okey
<robert1> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pipelight grob gesagt per wine flash einbinden um drm nutzen zu können
<bekks> robert1: Aua. :) 
<bekks> Dragonball: Lässt du bitte die Notices sein? Danke.
<Dragonball> jup den kommentar aber nicht.
<robert1> bekks:  ich hab in multiverse kein pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<bekks> robert1: Für PepperFlash brauchst du Chrome.
<robert1> bekks:  wiki sagt was anderes http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash?highlight=pepperflash#Firefox
<bekks> robert1: Dann lies das doch mal, was da steht. Das ist nicht in multiverse, das ist in ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<robert1> bekks: nein, da hab ich nachgeschaut im wiki steht "    freshplayerplugin (ppa)      pepperflashplugin-nonfree (multiverse)"
<bekks> "Zur Nutzung der neuesten Version von Adobe Flash in Firefox ist ein zusätzliches Plugin notwendig, welches momentan nur in einem PPA verfügbar ist. "
<_moep_> ist etwas missverständlich dargestellt
<robert1> bekks:  aber ich will mich nicht streiten, bin für hilfe dankbar, also ich installiere nach dem essen chrome und dann kümmer ich mich um PepperFlash, bis dann und danke schonmal
<bekks> robert1: Chrome liefert das mit, da brauchst du nichts weiter zu tun.
<Dragonball> bekks danke aber für die hilfe
<Mathis|2> hallo
<Mathis|2> jokrebel: habe das Problem von neulich behoben. es lag nichtmal an Ubuntu.
<jokrebel> Mathis|2: öhm; um was gings da nochmal? Und was war die Lösung (vielleicht hilft es übers Log ja auch jemandem anders weiter)?
<robert1> bekks: chrome verwenden (mittlerweile) das PepperFlash-Plugin. Eine DRM-unterstützung ist in diesem Plugin (aktuell) nicht vorhanden.
<robert1> *verwendet
<Mathis|2> Rechner blieb dunkel beim Hochfahren, Zotac Z-Box nano
<Mathis|2> Rechner ist per HDMI an einen Fernseher angeschlossen
<Mathis|2> schaltet man beide gleichzeitig über Verteilerleiste ein, meldet der Fernseher "kein Eingangssignal" und der Rechner bootet nicht
<Mathis|2> schaltet man aber vorher den Fernseher separat ein und danach den PC dazu, gehts einwandfrei
<robert1> bekks: also stehe ich wieder am anfang, wie gesagt unter 12.04 64-bit hab ichs mit firefox und hal hinbekommen, nur hier 12.04 32-bit klappts nicht.
<robert1> bekks: es gibt einen bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/+bug/1311237/comments/3 was hälst du davon? wäre das was für mich?
<robert1> bekks: oder was hälst du davon? http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
 * jokrebel hält von so Mulit-PPA wie von webupd8 nicht viel.
<jokrebel> *Multi
<robert1> jokrebel: verstehe
<bekks> robert1: ICh halte nix von Versuchen mit PepperFlash in Nicht-Chrome :)
<bekks> Da Flash an sich funktioniert - was ist denn dein eigentliches Ziel?
<robert1> bekks: drm inhalte im browser widergeben
<bekks> Gehts ein bisschen genereller? :P
<robert1> bekks: z.b. videos von rtl-now ansehen
<bekks> Funktioniert hier ohne irgendeinen DRM Quatsch.
<robert1> bekks: hast du 12.04 32-bit?
<bekks> Nein, ich habe seit 2001 kein 32bit mehr :)
<robert1> Inhalte, die über das DRM-Modul von Flash geschützt werden, finden sich zum Beispiel in Mediatheken von TV-Stationen
<bekks> GEschwätz. :) Hast du ein konkretes Beispielvideo?
<robert1> bei google chrome und firefox bleibt das bild bei rtl-now dunkel, die werbung davor geht.
<bekks> Welches Flashplugin nutzt Chrome bei Dir?
<robert1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash/DRM#DRM-Modul-testen
<bekks> Adobe Flash ist TOT unter Linux.
<bekks> Version 11.2 ist die letzte, die einigermaßen funktioniert.
<bekks> PepperFlash ist bei 11.6 oder so.
<bekks> Und solange du kein Hal benutzt (was nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird), gibts auch kein DRM.
<robert1> chrome nutzt Adobe Flash Player - Version: 16.0.0.235 Shockwave Flash 16.0 r0
<bekks> Das würde ich gerne mal in einem Screenshot sehen :)
<robert1> bekks:  ok
<robert1> http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014q3rgy.png
<bekks> KAnnst du mal auf Details klicken? :)
<robert1> bekks: http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014iluph.png
<robert1> bekks: hal klappt ja unter 12.04 32-bit, aber auf dieser maschine nicht mit 32-bit
<robert1> sorry, falsch
<robert1> also auf 12.04 mit 64-bit hatte ich mit hal erfolg, aber hier auf dieser maschine mit 12.04 32-bit klappt hal nicht
<robert1> bekks: hier wird auch auf das problem eingegangen http://linux.robert-scheck.de/software/adobe-flash-drm/ vielleicht hab ich probleme mit den verschiedenen architekturen (browser 64bit&flashplayer32bit)
<robert1> bekks: http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014fxoxw.png
<_moep_> die wollen dich nur vor rtl schützen
<bekks> robert1: Wenn du ein 12.04 32bit hast, kannst du keinen 64bit Browser haben.
<robert1> bekks: aber vielleicht einen 64-bit flashplayer
<bekks> Auch nicht.
<bekks> Den könntest du gar nicht nutzen.
<robert1> bekks: dann weiß ich nicht woran es liegt
<robert1> wie kann ich herausfinden ob der hal-Daemon luft?
<bekks> ps -ef
<robert1> *läuft
<robert1> ich seh da nix von hal http://pastebin.com/4Qmp2vVG
<robert1> ich verstehs nich, bei dem 64-bit notebook klappt drm nur auf einem bestimmten benutzerprofil, nicht auf dem admin-profil
<bekks> Ist das auch ein 12.04?
<robert1> bekks: ja
<kirsten> hallo, ist hier wer?
<sp1etz> Hey und guten Abend. Ich bin komplett neu mit Ubuntu 14.10 unterwegs und scheitere kläglich bei dem Versuch eine einfache Verknüpfung von "Glances" auf dem Desktop zu erstellen. Ich habe auch schon eine ganze Zeit lang gegooglt aber bin nicht richtig fündig geworden.
<bekks> kirsten: LAut /names sind hier ganz viele :)
<kirsten> oh super, ich habe folgendes Problem. ich möchte meine 1TB externe Festplatte schnell löschen. Ich denke, am schnellsten geht das mit dem Befehl rm -r allerdings traue ich mich da nicht so richtig ran, weil ich nicht die falsche Pladde löschen möchte...
<testdr> kirsten: die ganze Festplatte oder ganze Partition zu löschen geht am Schnellstens durch neues formatieren -- rm braucht je nach Anzahl der vorhandenen Dateien und Größe sehr lange (bei > 1TB)
<kirsten> ok, dassdann am besten mit sudo gparted ,ja?
<bekks> NEin.
<bekks> Mit gksudo gparted
<testdr> kirsten: muss nicht sein - dazu gibt es auch die Laufwerksverwaltung in den Systemtools
<kirsten> gksudo gparted ist mir sehr sympathisch :-)
<sp1etz> Auch ne schlaue & idioten sichere Antwort für mich? :b
<guntbert> sp1etz: was ist "Glances"?
<testdr> sp1etz: die Suche im wiki.ubuntuusers.de gibt etliche Treffer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programmstarter
<sp1etz> Glances ist einfach nur nen Terminal System Monitor
<sp1etz> Und da will ich einfach ne Verknüpfung dazu auf dem Desktop
<kirsten> ich bekomme leider immer die Meldung : Only one gpartedbin process is permitted.
<Fuchs> sp1etz: dazu muesste man am besten wissen, welche Desktopumgebung Du verwendest. 
<Fuchs> falls Unity, dann siehe der Link von testdr, resp. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/desktop-verknuepfungen-erstellen/ 
<sp1etz> ich habe einfach Ubuntu 14.04 installiert und dann auf 14.10 geupdatet
<bekks> kirsten: Dann läuft da nocj irgendwo ei gparted.
<Fuchs> sp1etz: das beantwortet die Frage nicht, aber Vermutung ist dann unity. 
<sp1etz> Sorry, mehr kann ich nicht sagen wie gesagt bin ganz neu :)
<Fuchs> in dem Fall sind die beiden Links nach wie vor korrekt 
<sp1etz> Ich werde es mal versuchen... danke schön
<robert1> ok ich gebe erstmal auf, danke trotzdem nochmal, bis demnächst.
<sp1etz> ich glaube kirsten hat das falsche gelöscht :D
<Kirasten> hallo, meine externe 1TB Festplatte wird jetzt gerade formatiert :-) danach möchte / muss ich bis morgen früh 8 Uhr ein Backup von circa 800 GB machen. Ich wollte dafür Back in Time benutzen. Kann das Programm das bis morgen früh schaffen? ich habe einen alten Pentium 2 Rechner
<k1l_> pentium2 ? das heisst usb1?
<Kirasten> ähm nein, usb2 
<bekks> 800G mit theoretisch maximal etwa 30MB/s. 
<bekks> Das sind rein rechnerisch unter Optimalbedingungen gute 7,5 Stunden. Ich würde praktisch mit etwa dem Doppelten rechnen.
<Kirasten> ups, und wie ist der durchsatz bei esata?
<koegs> pentium 2 mit esata?
<Kirasten> ja
<koegs> hast du da ne erweiterungskarte drin oder wie?
<Kirasten> keine Ahnung, es kommt auf jeden Fall ein eSata anschluss raus :-)
<koegs> bist du dir sicher mit den "Pentium II"? ich glaub das eher nicht
<koegs> bei eSATA hast du aber tendentiell die geschwindigkeit der festplatte als limit, wenn das nicht über ne komischer erweiterungskarte realisiert ist
<Kirasten> momentan habe ich allerdings ein viel größeres Problem: gparted durchsucht die Partitionen von meiner externen Festplatte und bleibt dabei immer hängen :-( :-(
<dieKirsten> uh, hilfe, irgendetwas ist beim formatieren meiner externen Festplatte schief gelaufen. gparted durchsucht jetzt ewig die Partitionen.
<dieKirsten> nautilus gibt mir folgenden Fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420863/
<dieKirsten> dmsg ergibt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420868/
<dieKirsten> sorry dmesg
<k1l_> wie hast du das denn partitioniert?
<dieKirsten> ich habe einfach nur auf neu formatieren gedrückt, in der Laufwerksverwalrtung
<dieKirsten> und da mir Bekks gksudo gparted empfohlen hat, habe ich das abgebrochen (war wohl ein Fehler, gell)
<k1l_> ja formatier das nochmal neu.
<dieKirsten> geht ja nicht :-(
<dieKirsten> gparted bleibt immer hängen
<dieKirsten> der gesamte Rechner ist dann ausgelastet, habe die Kiste schon 2x neu gestartet
<testdr> ok - wahrscheinlich damit den bereits laufenden Formatierlauf gekillt - und die Formatierung ist kaputt -- Und wenn Du nicht gparted nimmst, sondern die Laufwerksverwaltung? Geht die auch nicht?
<dieKirsten> geht leider auch nicht :--(
<dieKirsten> Fehler beim formatieren: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<dieKirsten> oh, es passiert was :-)) ich habe die Partition gelöscht, das hat scheinbar geklappt und jetzt formatiert die Laufwerksverwaltung :-))
<testdr> dieKirsten: dann musst Du aber auch erstmal eine Partition anlegen - man kann es zwar machen, aber normalerweise wird nicht die Festplatte formatiert sondern eine Partition - also erst Partitionstabelle anlegen.
<dieKirsten> hura! auf jeden Fall vielen Dank! 
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-20
<I-Punkt> "Eine neue Version der Konfigurationsdatei /etc/samba/smb.conf ist verfügbar, aber die installierte Version wurde verändert." Werden eigentlich die selbst eingetragenen Freigaben übernommen, wenn ich bei der Einspielung von Updates auf einem Ubuntu-Server diese Frage mit "Version des Paket-Betreuers installieren" beantworte? Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit "aktuell installierte Version behalten" geantwortet, damit alles weiter
<I-Punkt> funktioniert.
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: Da kann man soweit ich weis doch auch auswählen, dass man den Unterschied betrachten will. Da weist Du genau, was in der Datei anders gesetzt wird.
<Fussel> und am besten erstenmal sichern, dann kann wirklich nix schief gehen
<jokrebel> Fussel: ++
<Fussel> :)
<I-Punkt> Beim Anzeigen des Unterschiedes wird lediglich eine einzelne Zeile als verändert dargestellt. Leider habe aber inźwischen wieder einmal "aktuell installierte Version behalten" ausgewählt. Die Freigaben standen aber zumindest nicht als Veränderung in der Liste. Ich werde das nächste mal dann die Datei sichern und einfach den Versuch unternehmen. Danke für die Antworten.
<Loetmichel> mornin'
<Lequoia> Hallo zusammen! 
<Lequoia> Ich bräuchte Hilfe... Ist denn jemand da der helfen könnte/wollte? 
<PBeck> Lequoia: klar
<PBeck> einfach frage stellen und warten. Kann auch mal länger im irc dauern - >1h
<Lequoia> Ah, ok, war nur irritiert... Super! 
<Lequoia> Ich weiß nichtmal wo ich anfangen soll, deshalb frage ich hier. Neue Festplatte, Win installiert, hinterher mit Ubuntu 14.04 partitioniert. Win läuft, Ubuntu nicht zuverlässig. Lilaner Bildschirm bleibt, oder auch schwarz mit der Maus. Wie finde ich heraus, wo der Fehler liegt? Danke! 
<testdr> Lequoia: teste erneut die Live-Version - dort trage die hardwer-Info zusammen - und frage dann mit mehr Info
<Lequoia> Bin grade über Ubuntu drin - wo finde ich die Hardware Info die ich hier brauche? 
<testdr> 43UABIZGK: ist das ein neuer Test wie schnell man auf namensänderungen reagiert? Zur Hardwareinfo .. fängt an bei lspci, lsusb .. etc.c und dazu gibt es auch eine Seite auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de -- und nicht beantwortet wurde: funktionierte die live-Version?
<43UABIZGK> Gut, ich gehe da erstmal lesen. Live-Version: Wurde mit der neuen Festplatte nicht getestet, sondern direkt installiert. 
<43UABIZGK> Mein Nick wurde von Lequoia zu dieser seltsamen Kombi geändert - warum denn das? 
<testdr> 43UABIZGK: sammle Deine Hardware-Specs (die vom Computer) zusammen und prüfe ob es zu den Teilen vielleicht schon bekannte Problemlösungen gibt (bzw. Frage mit den Infos hier)
<43UABIZGK> Okay. Bekam gerade eine Meldung dass installierte Programme nicht funktionieren und geändert werden müssen, dass wird gerade geändert. Danke! 
<wuesti> Hallo
<wuesti> kennt sich jemand mit Datenrettung nach Installation von Linux aus? xD :)
<testdr> wuesti: Was hat das mit der Installation von Linux zu tun? Soll die wieder rückgängig gemacht werden? Das geht nicht!
<testdr> wuesti: jedenfalls nicht ohne altes backup
<wuesti> @testdr ich habe 2 festplatten 1xssd mit Windows und habe auf meine HDD Kubuntu installiert .... das problem ist das auf meiner HDD meine Gesamten daten lagen ...
<testdr> wuesti: und wo ist das backup?
<wuesti> Die war augf meiner externen die meine bessere hälfte vor 2 Tagen auf meine HDD gespeichert hat um da Musik drauf zu packen ...
<testdr> bessere Hälfte?
<wuesti> Frau xD
<testdr> wuesti: eine Formatierung einer Partition schreibt immer neue Daten (Verwaltungsdaten) über die ganze Partition. D.h. man kann vielleicht kleien Teile alter Daten finden - aber größere Teile (videos) sind immer mit Lücken versetzt.
<wuesti> okayy nja die Word dokumente dürften dann ev. zumindest teilweise wieder zu retten sein :-)
<testdr> wuesti: dafür kannst Du einen einfachen Test in Linux machen. Lass Dir einfach mal mit "strings" anzeigen, was das noch an lesbaren Zeichen auf der installierten Linux-Partition findet -- Teile, die nach word-doks aussehen musst Du dann da heraussuchen - bei manchen Dingen (wie jpg-daten) gibt es auch noch Suchprogramme (siehe Internet)
<testdr> wuesti: und natürlich solltest Du nicht weiter die installierte Linux-Version starten - denn jedesmal wird mehr von den alten Daten überschrieben
<wuesti> testdr: okayyy wollte eig. von Windows mit "recuva" veruschen was zu holen ... der findet nur meine Festplatte nichtmehr bei Windows ...
<wuesti> testdr: bin noch linux neeeuuulliiinnggg :(
<Lequoia> Hallo - auf ein Neues. Habe jetzt das KDE-Infozentrum installiert. Dort werden die Hardware-Infos angezeigt. Wie finde ich jetzt heraus was dort nicht passt? Oder vielleicht sind es die installierten Programme, dort habe ich eben die Info bekommen. Angeblich wurde es repariert, aber der Neustart funktionierte erst beim zweiten Mal. 
<testdr> wuesti: boote die Ubuntu-Live-Version -- von ?usb-stick
<wuesti> testdr: jupp läuft grade als Live version vom USB :)
<testdr> Lequoia: klingt als solltest Du da erstmal ein update auf die aktuellste Version machen und dabei prüfen, dass das auch alles aktualisiert -- 
<Lequoia> Okay. Über das Software-Center? (Bin blutige Anfängerin...) 
<testdr> wuesti: ok - dann kannst Du ja browsen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung?highlight=datenrettung   (siehe da auch die Hinweise zu Windows-Daten)
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wuesti> @testdr dankeeee :)
<Lequoia> Habs gefunden. Ich aktualisiere erstmal - danke! 
<Lequoia> Systemeinstellungen - Aktualisierungen suchen - da zeigt es mir welche an, die möglich sind. 
<Lequoia> Hallo, ich habe eine "system program problem detected" Meldung mit Fehlerbericht. Darf ich den hier reinstellen? 
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ja aber ab drei Zeilen bitte mit der paste http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lequoia> Okay. Bin absolute Anfängerin - wie bekomme ich den Bericht raus? Kopieren geht nicht. Ich bin im Fenster wo ich den Bericht senden kann. 
<testdr> Lequoia: Browser-Fenster? - dann die Ausgabe von der Hardware markieren (mit Maus) und per cut+paste in das Eingabefeld bei paste-dienst eingeben und abschicken und den dann dafür angezeigten Link hier posten
<Lequoia> Nein, kein Brower-Fenster. Das Fenster, zu dem ich nachdem ich bei der Problemmeldung auf Bericht senden geklickt habe, komme. Dort funktioniert markieren nicht. 
<Lequoia> Oder kann ich auch anders markieren? Auch bei der Hardwareinfo funktioniert das markieren nicht. Mausklick, über den Text ziehen. 
<testdr> Lequoia: häh? Dann mach einen screenshot davon (print-screen-taste sollte im User-Home-Verzeichnis dann das Abbild speichern) oder mach wie Leute ohne jegliche Möglichkeit mit dem Handy-Photo-Dingsbums ein Bildschirmfoto - Bilder müssen aber auf anderen paste-Diensten abgelegt werden.
<Lequoia> http://up.picr.de/20444268re.jpg
<Lequoia> Kann ich den Bericht, wenn ich den sende, noch irgendwo einsehen und von da kopieren? 
<testdr> Lequoia: ach so - das meinst Du - das sind wohl die crash-report in /var/crash/...
<bekks> Lequoia: Nein.
<bekks> Lequoia: Du kannst den nur lokal einsehen, aber nicht das, was tatsächlich abgeschickt wurde.
<Lequoia> Wie bekomme ich dann das, was ich gleich abschicke, in die Ablage und dann hier rein - außer abtippen? 
<bekks> Nur durch Abtippen.
<Lequoia> Okay. 
<Lequoia> Welche Infos sind wichtig? 
<bekks> Lequoia: Du hast den Screenshot doch schon hochgeladen.
<Lequoia> Ja, sicher. Könnt ihr mir daran sagen, was fehlt? Der Bericht ist noch deutlich länger. 
<Lequoia> "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) heißt, das die Grafikkarte nicht mit Ubuntu klappt? 
<bekks> Nein. :)
<bekks> Das heisst, dass das Modul nicht geladen werden konnte.
<bekks> Wie genau hast du den Grafikkartentreiber installiert?
<Lequoia> Ich garnicht - ich habe Ubuntu einfach nach Windows von der Cd installiert und Updates gemacht die möglich waren. 
<bekks> Ah ok. Welche Grafikkarte hast Du denn genau?
<Lequoia> Moment, ich schau grad im Kinfo
<bekks> lspci | grep VGA
<Lequoia> Ich muss doof fragen... Wie kriege ich noch gleich den senkrechten Strich hin? 
<Rochvellon> alt gr + <
<ring0> gibt keine doofen fragen, nur doofe antworten ;)
<Lequoia> :-) 
<Lequoia> Nvidia G94, GeForce 9600 GT (rev a1) - Grafikkarte
<bekks> Lequoia: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<bekks> Das sollte reichen.
<Lequoia> j
<Rochvellon> jo, sollte damit gehen. als ich das letzte mal geschaut hatte, wurde noch die 8400 unterstützt
<Lequoia> Wir installiert. 
<Lequoia> Dann sage ich mal Dankeschön und hoffe dass das das Problem war :-) Ansonsten komme ich wieder ;-) 
<bekks> :)
<Lequoia> Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich! 
<bekks> basketballll: I dont know what that program is used for. Just install syslinux-utils
<bekks> Gna.
<amk_> nabend
<adsads> hey HILFE!
<Fuchs> ja? 
<adsads> ICh muss /Var/vmail sichern
<adsads> soll ich rsnapshot oder rsync nehmen???
<mrkramps> cp
<deem> tar?
<adsads> Ich habe eigenen mail server
<Fuchs> rsnapshot nutzt selber auch rsync, aber ohne die genauen Anforderungen zu kennen (wohin, in welcher Form ...) ist das schwierig. 
<adsads> ok also:
<adsads> space ist NFS (pro gb kostett 0,05 € - also mehr als 100 gb wollte ich nicht verbraten)  (ist gemounted)
<adsads> ich nutze halt dovecot (habe ca 10 gb mails) - und jeden tag ca 10 neue mails
<adsads> desweiteren nutze ich auch noch owncloud, (CA 10 gb?) aber das ist nicht so wichtig
<Fuchs> wenn das lokal gemounted ist, dann kannst Du auch einfach einen Teerball da hin erstellen 
<adsads> Fuchs: das stimmt
<adsads> Fuchs: ist tar.gz denn am besten, besser als rsync und co?
<Fuchs> je nach dem wie regelmaessig das ganze passiert, waere ggf. eine gute Backupstrategie wichtiger als das Programm, also z.B. einmal pro 2 Wochen ein volles Backup, dann einfach diff ab da 
<Fuchs> Das sind Aepfel und Motorraeder, die Du da vergleichst
<adsads> Ja mir geht es eig uach im die strategrie
<adsads> also 1x woche, und jeden tag (meinetwegen)
<Fuchs> am besten liest Du dann in dem Fall mal in aller Ruhe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung?redirect=no  durch 
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<adsads> ok Fuchs  habs gelesen
<adsads> kurze zwischenfrage
<adsads> Fuchs: wenn ich die daten auf platte a habe und nach b gesichert werden soll (via rsnapshot und hardlinks).
<adsads> Das wird nicht funktionieren richtig, weil hardlinks nicht plattenübergreifend tun?!
<Fuchs> korrekt, also wenn Du von A nach B  (oder vice versa) links hast
<adsads> ne das habe ich nicht
<adsads> Die links gehen von B nach B
<adsads> Stimmt, sorry hatte missverständnis
<adsads> also dann sollte es klappen!
<sash_> Vielleicht ist das ganze Speicherkonzept falsch, wenn man sowas bedenken muss.
<bekks> sash_++
<adsads> ne muss ich nich bedenken
<bekks> Du hast doch gerade gefragt - also hast du es bedacht :)
<adsads> jo aber nur weil falsch verstanden
<sash_> Ich mein, es gibt ja nicht umsonst Raids und ditributed file systems usw.
<adsads> hab ich
<adsads> ist halt  2x platten raid 1 und der storage ist per NFS gemount (RAID 10 mit 8 platten)
<adsads> ich muss nur am einfachsten 2 verzeichnisse rüberkriegen, bekks würdest du rsync oder rsnapshot nehmen? sash_ 
<sash_> rsync
<mrkramps> rsync
<adsads> sash_: rsync with hadlinks or witthout?
<bekks> adsads: Das kommt auf die genauen Gegebenheiten und das Backupkonzept an.
<sash_> Kommt halt drauf an, was du machen willst.
<adsads> also ich will mein MailDIr sichern, am besten täglich
<adsads> ggf auch einmal wöchentlich
<bekks> rsnapshot nutzt auch rsync, von daher ist das Frage sowieso nicht valide.
<adsads> aber reicht recht simple
<adsads> die daten sind ca 10 gb groß, backup space ist ca 100 gb groß
<bekks> Das hast du vorhin alles schon erztählt. 
<bekks> An den Antworten wird sich nichts ändern.
<sash_> rsync -avuHAX /src /backup hat mir bisher fast immer gereicht.
<adsads> sash_: führst du das nur täglch aus?
<sash_> --delete je nach Anforderung.
<sash_> Damit mache ich meine ubregelmäßigen Backups auf die externe Platte.
<deem> r1soft ftw! :D
<sash_> Was ist das?
<deem> bzw block based backup
<bekks> bacula auf einem zfs backend.
<deem> sash_: r1soft ist ne backup software die block basierte backups der platte macht
<deem> bzw die heißen ja jetzt idera
<deem> kostet aber geld
<mrkramps> eh, eigentlich ging es hier mal um die sicherung des mailordners …
<mrkramps> da müsst ihr nicht gleich weltraumtechnoligie auffahren ^^
<sash_> Ja. rsync. rsync rsync rsync
<adsads> echt?
<sash_> Skript machen, Quelle und Ziel konfigurieren und gut ist.
<adsads> ok
<bekks> Oder cp. Oder tar.
<bekks> Oder oder oder :)
<adsads> ich hab ja nfs
<adsads> wäre da cp oder tar besser
<bekks> Ja und?
<sash_> rsync mit updazte
<adsads> sash_: mit delete meinst du
<sash_> *update
<bekks> adsads: Vorhin sagte man Dir doch schon was zu rsync, tar und cp - oder?
<sash_> Es ist so trivial
<sash_> rsync mit update schickt nur Änderungen rüber.
<sash_> Ohne viel Aufwand.
<sash_> Fertig.
<adsads> wie lautet der befehl?
<bekks> "man rsync".
<adsads> rsync --update??? das geht?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Den rsync Befehl nannte man dir vorhin auch schon.
<adsads> ja ich kenn den wohl
<adsads> ich mach immer rsnyc -az --delete
<adsads> ist alles wichtige drin ;)
<bekks> Und was ist dann das Problem?
<sash_> --delete ist halt nicht klassisch erwünscht.
<adsads> ich weiß nicht ob nur 1x daily
<adsads> oder evtl noch 1x weekly dabei!
<bekks> Das kann Dir niemand beantworten ausser Dir.
<sash_> Wegen Wiederherstellung und so.
<adsads> sash_: es geht aber um mail files die sind eh gecrypted
<bekks> Es sind DEINE Backups, und DU musst wissen wie oft du Backups achen willst.
<mrkramps> adsads, bei ca. 10 neuen mails am tag, kannst du das definitiv auch stündlich machen
<adsads> sash_: wenn da nich gelöscjht wird, is alles durch den wind!
<sash_> Immer alles rüber bis der Platz knapp wird.
<adsads> ok
<adsads> mrkramps: und ab wann löschen?
<adsads> mrkramps: ne woche alt?
<bekks> adsads: Ab "Platte voll".
<adsads> Ja aber das prüft rsync ja nicht
<bekks> Ja und?
<adsads> Oh paltte voll, hm ich lösch malö ein paar deswegen
<adsads> Es sollte alles so ausgelet sein, dass es immer passt
<bekks> Dann scripte es Dir so.
<bekks> WAS ist das Problem an der Stelle?
<adsads> ich kann mich schwer entscheiden :)
<bekks> Das wiederum ist auch nicht unser Problem.
<mrkramps> thoretisch kann man auch einfach jede eingehende neue e-mail direkt auf das backup synchronisieren
<mrkramps> stellt sich die frage der häufigkeit für das backup nicht
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-21
<k0tze> Hallo zusammen, wollte gerne eine meiner(gekauften!) DVDs auf der HDD speichern, leider konnte ich den VIDEO_TS nicht speichern, da Ubuntu gemeckert hat, da wohl Berechtigungen fehlen!? Hab dann mit Brasero ne ISO erstellt und diese gemeountet allerdings sagt er auch wenn ich diese abspielen will, dass keine Berechtigungen vorliegen. Jemand ne Idee wie ich den FIlm wiedergeben kann?
<mrkramps> k0tze, wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs#DVD-Wiedergabe
<mrkramps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs#DVD-Wiedergabe
<kubine> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> sry
<k0tze> hmm also ibdvdread4 hatte ich bereits installiert, hat allerdings nicht zum gewünschtem Erfolg geführt..
<mrkramps> k0tze, das Paket installiert, oder tatsächlich das installationsskript ausgeführt?
<mrkramps> oder mal anders gefragt: kannst du die DVD normal abspielen?
<mrkramps> und es scheitert jetzt nur daran, dass du sie nicht kopieren kannst?
<k0tze> oh, also hatte auch das installationsskript ausgeführt allerdings ist wohl ein fehler unterlaufen "HTTP-Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found"
<k0tze> "Verbindungsaufbau zu download.videolan.org (download.videolan.org)|195.154.236.203|:80... verbunden." hier nach..
<mrkramps> oh ha
<mrkramps> die externe paketquelle vom videolan-projekt ist wohl down 
<k0tze> also der Server "http://download.videolan.org/" ist schon erreichbar, scheint wohl jemand die Datei gelöscht zu haben..
<mrkramps> http://download.videolan.org/pub/ ist aber nicht mehr vorhanden
<k0tze> en alternativ server der ans script angepasst ist, wird wohl nicht so leicht aufzutreiben sein!?
<mrkramps> ich schau gerade mal
<k0tze> super, danke
<mrkramps> k0tze, ich finde gerade keine alternative … einzige möglichkeit wäre das selber zu kompilieren
<k0tze> okay ich hoff dann einfach mal, dass es bald wieder online kommt, danke!
<robert1> morgen zusammen
<robert1> es geht immernoch um mein drm problem, ich kann festhalten, der hal-deamon wird nicht selbstständig gestartet, obwohl ich z.b. rtl-now aufrufe.
<robert1> interessant finde ich auch, sobald ich rtl-now mit, im terminal gestartetem firefox aufrufe, erscheint folgende meldung "2.4+ kernel w/o ELF notes?"
<testdr> robert1: Elf notes? Keine Musik für die Weihnachts-Elfen, das ist aber arg nicht weihnachtlich. Der Hinweis auf den 2.4-Kernel ist da wichtiger,  da versucht was mit uralten Kernel-Schnittstellen zu arbeiten. Aktuell ist ein Kernel mit der Nummer 3 am Anfang.
<robert1> testdr: hi, es geht um drm, flash funktioniert (ubuntu 12.04 32-bit)
<testdr> robert1: das sind aber keine 12.04 Schnittstellen vom Kernel - da versucht ein uralt-programm aus einer zeit von vor vielen Jahren zu laufen. Das sind wahrscheinlich darauf festgeklemmte Programmteile, die nie aktualisiert wurden. Du musst versuchen entweder ein neueres "packet" zu bekommen oder Du musst auf ein Ubuntu von ca. 6.04 zurück mit so altem Kernel
<robert1> testdr: was hat das mit firefox zu tun?
<testdr> robert1: Bin ich Hellseher? Du lieferst eine Fehlermeldung mit dem Hinweis auf einen notwendige 2.4 Kernel, den es schon lange nicht mehr unter Ubuntu (aktuellen versionen der letzen jahre) gibt. Daraus sehe ich in der verschwommenen Glaskugel, dass Du da einen Programmteil laufen lassen willst (woher ist der?), der mit solch alten Teilen arbeiten will (und wohl auch aus der zeit stammt). Also woher hast Du das?
<robert1> testdr: ich starte lediglich firefox im terminal und rufe http://rtl-now.rtl.de per browser auf, dann erscheint diese meldung im terminal, mehr mache, oder weiß ich darüber nicht, sorry.
<kubine> Title: Video on Demand bei RTL NOW, Ihrer Internet Mediathek von RTL | RTL NOW! (at rtl-now.rtl.de)
<robert1> testdr: ich versuche mögliche fehlerquellen darzustellen, wir können aber das problem auch anders angehen, ich bin für deine hilfe dankbar. :-)
<testdr> robert1: und Du hast das da einfach versucht zu installieren und gehofft, dass es mit der aktuellen firefox-Version funktioniert - wobei die natürlich bei 12.04 wohl die Ubuntu-firefox-Version ist. Du kannst noch versuchen eine Linux-firefox Version Dir zu installieren - 32bit und entsprechend alt genug für das Ding und vielleicht (mit gekreuzten Fingern) geht es dann.
<robert1> testdr: ich weiß nicht, von welchem "Ding" zu sprichst?
<robert1> testdr: ich kann zu der besagten fehlermeldung nur mutmassen, das die prozessorfrequenz nicht korrekt (von firefox?) ausgelesen werden kann, was auch im bios der fall ist, wird dort beim booten mit ca. 12 gigahertz angegeben, muss aber nichts mit meinem eigentlichen problem zu tun haben.
<sash_> wat?
<robert1> testdr: auch habe ich nichts darüber gefunden, das es probleme mit non-pae-kerneln geben soll, wie er hier verwendet wird.
<testdr> robert1: hast Du schon mal irgendwo die Daten angegeben was für eine 12.04 Version das ist - 32bit auf welcher hardware und welche --- moment! Wieso non-pae-kernel? Wo kommt der her?
<robert1> testdr: die maschine hier läuft seit 2008, und damals hatte ich mich für 32-bit entschieden und scheinbar ausversehen einen non-pae-kernel erwischt.
<robert1> testdr: was mich wundert, auf einem notebook (12.04 64-bit) läuft drm wunderbar mit hal
<testdr> robert1: wo hast Du schon einmal die Daten zu Deinem System hier angegeben? Falls nicht, dann "lsb_release -a"  "uname -a" in das pastebin hochladen und hier den Link dazu angeben
<robert1> testdr: mach ich
<testdr> robert1: das klingt danach als wenn auf der Installation von 2008 das mit den Updates nicht richtig funktionierte und es Dir nur bis heute nicht aufgefallen ist.
<robert1> testdr: http://pastebin.com/UcQzy50w
<kubine> Title: robert@cyne-desktop:~$ lsb_release -a LSB Version: core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<testdr> robert1: wenn das alte System von 2008 vermurkst ist, dann ist es oft einfacher und besonders zeitsparender das aktuelle neu zu installieren als langwierig nach fehlern zu suchen - alte nützliche Daten vorher sichern (falls nicht schon geschehen) und in 1 Stunde ist es gegessen.
<robert1> testdr: diese maschine hat 5 benutzerkonten, da muss erst abgewogen werden, ob eine neuinstallation für alle betroffenen akzeptabel ist, deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn jemanden der ergeiz packen würde, es doch hinzubekommen, allerdings ist weihnachten und ich habe verständnis falls dem nicht so ist, und ich hätte einen grund, endlich zu aktualisieren. :-)
<testdr> robert1: wenn Du bei 12.04 bleiben willst (dafür gibt es noch einige Zeit support) dann hol Dir die aktuelle 12.04 Live-Vesion und teste die vom usb-stick und wenn das funktioniert ist die Neuinstallation einfacher als in den angegebenen vielen noarch:xxxx Teilen den Schuldigen zu suchen. 
<robert1> testdr: usb-boot-unterstützung ist hier nicht vorhanden (cd brennen)
<testdr> robert1: ja - d.h. dann aber DVD, denn auf normale CD passt das iso nicht.
<robert1> testdr: verstehe, ja dvd geht auch
<robert1> testdr: meinst du, eine aktuelle 64-bit 12.04-version "drüberinstallieren" und /home behalten?
<testdr> robert1: Du könntest - sofern Du willst - noch versuchen (wie ich schon sagte) einen original firefox für linux-32-bit zu installieren - 
<robert1> testdr: ich nutze firefox aus den original-quellen
<testdr> robert1: moment - wieso 64bit? Kann der Rechner denn 64bit? Du hast da doch eine 32bit Version installiert.
<robert1> testdr: d.h. nicht, das der prozessor nicht 64-bit kann
<sash_> Hat einer von euch eigentlich schonmal das Provlem recherchiert?
<testdr> robert1: firefox aus original-quellen? Wie jetzt? Von Ubuntu oder einen von firefox (download)
<sash_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash/DRM
<kubine> Title: DRM › Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Flash_DRM_content
<kubine> Title: Flash DRM content - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<robert1> testdr: firefox per paketverwaltung sash: daran bin ich gescheitert.
<sash_> Sieht halt beides nicht so toll aus und nach viel Gefrickel.
<robert1> sash_: den zweiten link hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut.
<sash_> robert1: Ja, der wird dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.
<testdr> robert1: aber! Du hast den anderen Rechner mit Ubuntu auf dem es funktioniert und wie gesagt - zu suchen was man auf dem alten mit etlichen Updates/Upgrades deinstallieren muss um es dann sauber hinzubekommen kostet viel Zeit. Der andere Weg ist das einfacher und vor allem sicher - denn da weißt Du schon dass es funktioniert.
<testdr> bin mal afk
<robert1> die testseite http://drmtest2.adobe.com:8080/SVP/SampleVideoPlayer_FP.html meldet error #3344
<robert1> zusätzlich gibt firefox die meldung raus "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<robert1> obwohl lspci sagt:"Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller"
<robert1> ich hab nun firefox für windows und flash für windows mittels wine installiert, und es läuft mit drm, wunderbar :-) (i saved my day)
<bekks> Man hätte auch einfach Chrome und HTML5 für Netflix nehmen können :P
<Fuchs> dann hat man aber chrome
<Fuchs> ist schon verstaendlich, wenn man lieber firefox will
<bekks> Wirklich? KAnn ich nicht nachvollziehen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Vermutlich Google-Phobie
<bekks> Das solls es geben, ja. Gepaart mit Versionitis muss das echt schlimm sein ;)
<sash_> bekks: Chrome mit Flash und DRM geht scheinbar nicht.
<bekks> sash_: Die Videos, die robert1 gestern ansprach funktionierten problemlos bei mir, mit Firefox und nativem Flash. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was er sich da verbastelt hat. Und sie funktionieren auch mit Chrome und PepperFlash.
<Fuchs> jokrebel: chroimum ist nicht wirklich google, und nein, firefox ist schlicht der bessere Browser, und ich sehe es nicht ein, nur wegen einem Service (netflix) auf einen spezifischen Browser festgenagelt zu werden
<bekks> Fuchs: Du wirst ja nicht auf einen Brwoser festgenagelt, sondern auf eine Technologie. Netflix nutzt nunmal HTML5, da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab.
<testdr> bekks: so eine lsb-modul liste, wie in robert1 link, hab ich noch nie gesehen. Was ist das? 8.04 32bit auf 12.04 upgrade mit etlichen uralt "Resten"? sein link zur Systeminfo: http://pastebin.com/UcQzy50w
<kubine> Title: robert@cyne-desktop:~$ lsb_release -a LSB Version: core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Es ist nicht mal ein aktuelles 12.04
<sash_> Und ob firefox der bessere Browser ist, ist ja eher subjektiv.
<tux_fan> hi all (-: wie könnte ich das lösen : mail -s "betreff" text < *.jpeg  ? Aber eben so, das ich aus einem Ordner nur ein wahlloses bild herauskopiere und an die mail anhänge, und nicht wildcardtypisch alle. mercie
<tux_fan> oder anders: kann ich wildcards auch dazu nutzen, nur ein einzelnes objekt unbekannten namens zu operieren, ohne ausschlusskriterien etc, da ich den namen ja nicht kenne :-)
<tux_fan> a la : cp  /home/tux/*.png[bitte nur eins] /home/me/ziel 
<deem> tux_fan: die jpegs in ein array schreiben und random eines davon ausgeben?
<tux_fan> geile idee !!!
<tux_fan> also quasi: bla/bla/*.png | array && lieseinsaus ... so in der art ?
<tux_fan> oder geht das eher nicht als einzeiler , muesst ich da eher n kleines .sh fuer schreiben ?
<deem> keine ahnung ob das al einzeiler geht. noch nie ausprobiert. war mehr so ein spontaner vorschlag
<PBeck> tux_fan: übersichtlicher ist ein kleines shell-skript auf jedenfall
<tux_fan> klingt aber gut. die frage die sich mir stellt ist ob es irgendein schalter für wildcards gibt, der eben nur ein einzelnes objekt operiert, und nicht alle die er findet
<PBeck> tux_fan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/414164/how-can-i-select-random-files-from-a-directory-in-bash
<kubine> Title: How can I select random files from a directory in bash? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<tux_fan> PBeck: das stimmt wohl
<tux_fan> PBeck: YES YES YES DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<tux_fan> ich war so in meinem kontext gefangen, das ich nur nach "wildcard single file" etc gesucht hatte
<PBeck> tux_fan: da gibts zig verschiedene lösungen, da sollte eine passen. Ansonsten wäre noch interessant was der hintergrund ist, vielleicht gibts noch eine elgantere lösung
<tux_fan> PBeck: bestimmt. Ich renne motion (bewegungserkennung via webcam) auf einem raspberryPi, und will mir bei detection (bewegung erkannt) eine mail mit einem der gemachten bilder zusenden lassen. Das ist der Hintergrund :-)
<PBeck> tux_fan: nicht das bild auf dem die bewegung erkannt wurde?
<tux_fan> PBeck: motion legt da eine ganze serie von bildern ab, ist auch gewollt so, und die via timestamp. deswegen eben irgendeines dieser, das erüllt seinen zweck dann schon gut
<PBeck> tux_fan: dann könntest auch einfach das letzte oder erste nehmen
<tux_fan> PBeck: schöne idee, aber wie könnte ich das indentifizieren ?
<PBeck> tux_fan: ls -t | head -1
<tux_fan> PBeck: oh wie geil !! 
<PBeck> -t sortiert nach erstellungsdatum - neuestes zuerst. kannst auch weglassen.
<testdr> tail ist bestimmt "geiler"?
<tux_fan> PBeck: SUUUUUPEERRRR DAAANKE DANKE 
<tux_fan> head -l ...linux ist einfach der WAHNSINN
<sysdef> das ist GNU, nicht linux ;p
<tux_fan> testdr: danke :-) aber ist das nicht eher ein instrument um in files zu basteln ?
<tux_fan> ok, srx. GNU ist deeer WWAHNSINNNN
<testdr> das ist Unix, nicht GNU - auch wenn das "head" in Linux unter der GNU-license steht
<PBeck> da das thema nicht #ubuntu-de relevant ist, wäre es sinnvoller in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterzumachen, falls noch fragen bestehen
<tux_fan> :-) ok, also unix, gnu,linux ist der HAMMEr, ich liebe es !
<tux_fan> PBeck: Vielen Herzlichen Dank für die tolle Hilfe und noch einen schönen Abend und frohe Festtage ! :-)
<PBeck> dir auch :)
<sysdef> tux_fan: gib mal auf der konsole "info" ein
<tux_fan> sysdef: danke auch dir, soeben geschehen :-)
<tux_fan> bb all
<soc> hi
<soc> habe gerade zwei dateisysteme auf usb-sticks geschrottet bei dem versuch dateien darauf zu kopieren
<soc> sind da bugs bezgl. 14.10 bekannt?
<PBeck> soc: mir ist nichts bekannt. was für dateisysteme wurden verwendet? wie hast du sie drauf kopiert?
<soc> dateisystem ist beides mal FAT+
<soc> FAT
<soc> drauf kopiert zuerst mit thunar, und jetzt zum test über die kommandozeile
<jokrebel> soc: Warum nimmst Du FAT für ein Ubuntu und nicht ext3 oder 4?
<soc> das war auf dem usb-stick schon drauf, und zum datenaustausch funktioniert das dann auch bei windowskisten
<soc> https://gist.github.com/soc/7bdde72520839c891f96
<kubine> Title: gist:7bdde72520839c891f96 (at gist.github.com)
<soc> so sehen die fehler aus
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-14
<ubuntu_user_998> Hi. Ich habe eben ein Dist-System update auf 14.04 versucht. Leider hat sich zwischendrin dpkg verabschiedet. Ich kann jetzt keine Pakete mehr installieren weil ich permanent den Fehler erhalte, dass der postgresql-client-9.3 --configure Fehlerwert 2 zurück liefert. Wie kann ich das bereinigen?
<ubuntu_user_998> which postgresql-client-9.3
<ubuntu_user_998> ls
<ubuntu_user_998> srry Focus lost
<dadrc> rausfinden, warum das passiert. mal `sudo dpkg --reconfigure --pending` ausführen, eventuell kriegst du da schon alle wichtigen Infos
<ubuntu_user_998> @dadrc thx. Habe das gerade versucht, aber er sagt mir, dass er die Option reconfigure nicht kennt
<dadrc> meh, sorry.
<dadrc> nur configure.
<ubuntu_user_998> da kommt leider der gleiche Fehler wie eingangs. 
<dadrc> ohne weitere infos?
<ubuntu_user_998> ja- also er meint, dass postgresql-client-9.3, postgresql-9.3 und postgresql unkonfiguriert bleiben und das wars
<dadrc> kannst du mal bitte die gesamte ausgabe in einen pastebin packen?
<ubuntu_user_998> schwierig, kanns nicht rauskopieren, weil es ist in einer virtual box und ich kann den Text nicht kopieren
<dadrc> Hast du pastebinit installiert?
<ubuntu_user_998> eine merkwürdige Zeile befindet sich da auch noch (ka ob das im Zusammenhang steht: pg_basebackup.1.gz kann kein Slave von psql.1.gz sein: Sie ist ein Slave von postmaster.1.gz)
<ubuntu_user_998> nein hab ich nicht. Gibts das als Paket?
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> Aber wirst du gerade nicht installieren können ^^"
<ubuntu_user_998> richtig. Weil passiert das Selbe ;)
<dadrc> Scheint ein Bug in den 9.1er Paketen zu sein
<dadrc> Guck dir mal http://serverfault.com/questions/563073/postgresql-9-3-installation-fails an
<dadrc> Da wird auch eine Lösung vorgeschlagen
<dadrc> Kann ich hier natürlich nicht spontan testen, aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter
<ubuntu_user_998> "update-alternatives --remove postmaster.1.gz /usr/share/postgresql/9.1/man/man1/postmaster.1.gz" hat zu irgendwelchen Erfolgen geführt wie es scheint
<ubuntu_user_998> danach hat er postgresql-9.3 gestartet. Wie kann ich das dist-upgrade jetzt weiter führen?
<dadrc> ubuntu_user_998: sudo apt-get install -f sollte alle weiteren pakete eigentlich zu ende installieren
<napoleon1234> Moin, ich hab postfix frisch installiert und will emails versenden nicht empfangen. Habe postfix installiert und via dpkg-reconfigure localhost ausgewählt nun wollte ich eine Email versenden an meine email habe deshalb via nc mich auf den localhost auf port 25 verbunden. Allerdings kriege ich beim auswählen von RCPT TO: den Fehler:"Recipient rejected: <domain von meiner email>" jemand ne idee woran das liegt?
<koegs> napoleon1234: bei local only kannst du nicht an andere mailserver senden
<napoleon1234> problem gelöst
<napoleon1234> hab default error auskommentiert
<napoleon1234> und nein ist nicht local only
<napoleon1234> ich will ja emails an andere server senden nur empfangen is schnuppe das brauch ich nicht
<koegs> dann ist "localhost" also eigentlich "local only" nicht richtig
<koegs> wobei, könnte auch gehen -.-
<napoleon1234> bin mal weg
<jasta> Moin! Mal eine Frage: Möchte einen Ordner im Netzwerk auf eine externen Festplatte sichern und dann in unregelmäßigen Abständen dieses Backup mit dem Ordner aktualisieren. Also ein exaktes Abbild des Ordners haben, welches aktuell gehalten wird. Dabei sollen nicht jedes mal die gesamten daten gesichert werden, sondern nur die Änderungen.
<jasta> Geht das mit rsync? Da stören mich die hardlinks und die verschiedenen versionen der einzelnen backups
<sdx23> jasta: Versionen? rsync ansich synct stupide. Du schaust dir vermutlich gerade ein Skript an, was mehr tut.
<jasta> Hatte es so verstanden, dass rsync quasi ein "master backup" macht, und dann bei bspw verschobenen dateien im backup nicht den alten ort der datei löscht, sondern die vorhandene nur neu "verlinkt" und das mit einem datumsstempel versieht
<jasta> Habe ein nas und greife mittels smb share darauf zu. um ein richtiges backup davon zu haben, möchte ich an mein laptop eine externe Festplatte hängen und dann ab und an, wenn es wichtige Änderungen gegeben hat, das Backup auf der Festplatte "aktualisieren"
<jasta> Die dann wieder abziehen und in Schrank legen
<sdx23> rsync ist genau das, was du suchst.
<frostschutz> rsync macht einfach nur kopien, und das was du meinst nur mit speziellen zusatzoptionen oder in einem script wie rdiff-backup odgl.
<jasta> Das Syncen soll auch nur in eine Richtung gehen
<sdx23> rsync ist genau das, was du suchst.
<jasta> Cool :)
<jasta> Danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-15
<olli_> Hi! Was für eine Art "Abbild" erzeugt Menue->Zubehör->Laufwerke->Laufwerksabbild_erzeugen?  Kann ich das danach ggf. weiter konvertieren in ein vmware-image?  Ich habe gelesen, dass man ein mit qemu erstelltes Image dafür nutzen kann, aber geht das hier evtl. auch?
<LetoThe2nd> olli_: von welchem menü in welchem programm sprichst du denn?
<olli_> LetoThe2nd, sorry, LXDE Startmenue
<olli_> ist glaube ich unter gnome an der gleichen Stelle
<olli_> (Ich überlege gerade, ob das Ding eigentlich "Startmenue" heißt... "Start-Button" unter Windows.... Programm-Menue...)
<LetoThe2nd> olli_: ok, scheint dann gnome-disks zu sein.
<LetoThe2nd> olli_: gefühlt würde ich sagen, machs lieber manuell, im ungemounteten zustand. über die kommandozeile ist das gut dokumentiert und erprobt - die doku was gnome-disks tut scheint dagegen eher nonexistent zu sein
<LetoThe2nd> weil "image" != "image"
<olli_> LetoThe2nd, ok, danke Dir
<wordpeter> hatte jemand auch schon das problem nginx https wordpress, aber theme 2013 usw zeigt mir kein css, habe schon alle links auf https geändert, weiß jemand was?
<maze1408> Maze1408
<maze1408> Hallo.... ist zufällig ein deutscher da der sich mit servern auf ubuntu auskennt???? bin am verzweifeln ^^
<_moep_> hm du bist in -de
<_moep_> das steht für deutsch. ob alle deutscher sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. es gibt min ein aus AT.
<_moep_> stell doch mal ne konkrete frage
<_moep_> und keine metafrage
<maze1408> =) ja check den chat hier noch nicht zu 100%  meine frage ist wie/oder womit ich ich mir kostenlos nen kleinen kleinen server erstellen kann
<maze1408> wollte den mit meinem lappi verbinden damit ich von überall zugriff habe....wenn das überhaupt so möglich ist wie ichs mir vorstelle
<stevieh> das musst du näher spezifizieren.
<stevieh> übers 220V netz sind die schon verbunden
<ppq> maze1408, nimm einen rechner, installier ubuntu-server, verkabel alles wie gewünscht, fertig :)
<maze1408> hab mir proftbd runtergeladen..... nur find keine benutzeroberfläche dafür oder muss das übers terminal gesteuert werden ???  nen fucking clienten hab ich ja schon .... nur wie erstellt man sich nen server
<jokrebel> ohje
<maze1408> ahhh @ppq  ich checks direkt mal aus^^  vielen dank =)
<_moep_> maze1408: was sagt denn der paketmanager? afaik gab es da nicht. schon mal im wiki geguckt?
<maze1408> ja noch nich ganz durchgeblickt.....  hab gerade mit wine filezilla server  ausprobiert was überhaupt nicht klappt.... obwohl der filezilla client super funktioniert.  oder kann man mit dem client selbst server erstellen ???
<Fuchs> maze1408: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd  in aller Ruhe lesen und verstehen
<maze1408> ok danke =)
<Fuchs> wine willst und brauchst Du nicht, da steht an sich alles was Du brauchst, aber ich wuerde Dir ganz klar empfehlen, dass Du Dich zudem in Grundlagen einliest, bevor Du Dich an einen Server wagst, sonst wird der ganz rasch uebernommen und als Spamschleuder missbraucht.
<Fuchs> und ja, die bedienen sich eigentlich alle ueber die Kommandozeile, auf einem Server will man keine graphische Benutzeroberflaeche. Das ist aber alles lernbar
<maze1408> ok danke für den richtigen lesestoff genau das meinte ich =)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger   ist sicher auch guter Lesestoff, wenn ein kaltes, graues Wochenende ansteht. Viel Erfolg.
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ist sicher eher ein Thema für kalte, graue Wintermonate [als Wochenende] ;-)
<stevieh> und dann will man erkennen, dass man kein ftp mehr will... sondern z.B. seafile, rsync, owncloud, ssh...
<ikant__> hallo... kann mir jemand erklären wie ich simple scan automatisch mit sudo rechten starten kann 
<jokrebel> warum sollte man ein GUI-Programm zum scannen mit sudo-Rechten starten wollen?
<jokrebel> ikant__: 
<ikant__> das wenn ich es im menü aufrufe unter grafik und es per mausklick auswähle es eine abfrage startet
<ikant__> weil ohne sudo das programm den scanner nicht erkennt
<ppq> ikant__, hast du zur einrichtung vielleicht eine firmware datei runtergeladen?
<jokrebel> ikant__: Dann solltest Du das erkennen fixen und nicht einfach wild ein grafisches Programm mit root-Rechten starten :-/
<ikant__> von brother ein treiber
<jokrebel> na doll
<jokrebel> ikant__: Zeig mal die Anleitung, der Du gefolgt bist.
<ppq> ikant__, und den downloadlink zum treiber, bitte
<ikant__> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=dcpj925dw_eu_as&os=128
<ikant__> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=dcpj925dw_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<jokrebel> ikant__: Wer empfahl Dir das? Wieso fragst nicht einfach vorher? Oder schaust wenigstens ins Ubuntuusers-Wiki?
<ppq> ikant__, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/no_redirect#Konfiguration
<ppq> scheint ein bekanntes problem zu sein, dass das nur als root geht. dort steht die lösung
<ikant__> öhm.... ne... musste vor 4 jahren schon mal einen brother einrichten ging aber nicht über wiki mit dem model
<ikant__> war aus purer gewohnheit
<ikant__> das ich auf die brother seite gegangen bin 
<ppq> leider funktionieren die vom gerätehersteller zum download angebotenen linuxtreiber nur im ausnahmefall richtig
<ppq> deshalb, wenn irgendwas nicht ootb geht, immer erstmal googeln ;)
<jokrebel> Laut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/no_redirect unterstütz der brscan4-Treiber Dein gerät (falls der verlinkte Deiner ist http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=dcpj925dw_eu_as&os=128 )
<jokrebel> und gewöhn Dir diese "Gewohnheit" schnell wieder ab, bitte.
<ikant__> verstehe ... vielen dank werde mich jetzt da durchwurschteln :) danke nochmal
<ikant__> sollte ich das mit dem druckertreiber auch machen?
<ppq> probier mal als erstes den udev-fix, den brother selbst anbietet
<ppq> ist auf der selben seite verlinkt, wo du auch den treiber runtergeladen hast
<ppq> unter "Scanner Setting file (deb package)"
<ppq> http://download.brother.com/welcome/dlf006654/brother-udev-rule-type1-1.0.0-1.all.deb
<ikant__> ok ab punkt "64-bi-betriebssystem ab Ubuntu 12.04" sollen Dateien aus /usr/lib64/sane nach /usr/lib/sane und die Dateien aus /usr/lib64 nach /usr/lib  kopieren
<ikant__> wie gebe ich das im terminal ein ... 
<ikant__> bin anfänger sorry
<ikant__> ok das ist alles so kompliziert kann ich nicht einfach simple scan beim start automatisch mit root rechten versehen?
<jokrebel> kann man vermutlich - sollte man aber nicht wollen
<ikant__> so das wenn ich simple scan aus dem unterem tab menü auswähle die passwortabfrage startet
<ikant__> um sich mit root anzumelden... 
<ikant__> und um simple scan als root laufen zu lassen
<jokrebel> sorry - das ist mir zu "dirty" um Dir da bei einem quick&dirty helfen zu wollen.
<ikant__> jokrebel kannst du mir da helfen
<ikant__> bitte
<jokrebel> sorry - das ist mir zu "dirty" um Dir da bei einem quick&dirty helfen zu wollen.
<ikant__> ach komm...
<jokrebel> außerdem wollt ich schon vor ner Stunde ins Bett - gute Nacht und sorry
<ikant__> :(
<jokrebel> P.S. und es ist wirklich keine gute Idee
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-16
<olli__> hi! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich mir die Größe von Ordnern _komfortabel_ und _schnell_ anzeigen lassen kann?  Ich durchforste eine ganze Installation, Ordner für Ordner, und im Dateimanager per rechtsklick usw. dauert das ewig. Bei "du" blicke ich gerade noch nicht durch
<olli__> Ich würde gerne im / anfangen und dann rein in die jeweils größten, um herauszufinden, wo (mutmaßlicher) Müll liegt
<_moep_> wenn du dir alles anzeigen lassen willst (also für alle order)
<_moep_> musst du find nehmen
<_moep_> allerdings mit nen paar parametern
<_moep_> du -sh .
<_moep_> klappt zwar, musst du allerdings dann mehrfach machen
<olli__> Was genau zeigt "du -sh ." an, wenn ich mich zB im /home befinde? Die Größe der Ordner in /home/?
<olli__> oder alle Unterordner? (/home/*/*/...)
<_moep_> der punkt heißt für alles was in dem directory liegt
<olli__> ok, ich teste das mal. danke schonmal
<olli__> Unter Suse (Oder WIndows?) hatte ich vor laaaanger Zeit mal die Möglichkeit, das grafisch anzeigen zu lassen. Ich glaube, das war eine Kuchengrafik. War für einen groben Überblick recht gut zu gebrauchen
<stevieh> das ding heisst "Festplattenbelegung analysieren" 
<_moep_> olli__: dir könnte auch das helfen: du -h --max-depth=1 /
<olli__> _moep_, das hatte ich vorhin schon genommen, habs aber dann abgebrochen, da anscheinend doch in die Tiefe
<olli__> Obwohl, moment
<_moep_> naja klappert halt alle directories um 1 in die tiefe ab
<_moep_> ah moment
<_moep_> hier steht noch
<_moep_> If --max-depth=1 is a bit too long for your taste, you can also try using:
<_moep_> du -h -s *
<olli__> du -sh .  war nichts, das zeigt mir nur die Größe des Ordners an, in dem ich mich befinde. Also in /home zeigt es dann die gesamte Größe von home. Ich benötige jedoch die Größen aller Ordner in home
<stevieh> du -h * | sort -r -n
<stevieh> äh du -s -h natürlich
<olli__> du -h -s *   ergab vorhin  
<olli__> du: Ungültige Option -- r
<_moep_> der | ist elementar wichtig
<_moep_> sonst gehts nicht
<stevieh> hehe
<_moep_> s/der/die
<olli__> trotzdem ist da was nicht korrekt
<olli__> du: Ungültige Option -- r
<_moep_> was genau hast du eingegeben
<_moep_> du solltest nix mit du -r eingeben
<_moep_> du -h -s * | sort -r -n
<olli__> wie gesagt, die Meldung kommt schon bei bei dem von dir genannten "du -h -s *", und demzufolge auch bei "du -s -h * | sort -r -n"
<stevieh> leg das mal in ein pastebin
<olli__> oha, moment muss suchen
<olli__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14047781/
<stevieh> mach mal bitte ein "ls" in dem Verzeichnus und paste das, wenn es nicht kompromittierend ist. Da ist ne Datei, die -r... irgendwas heisst, würde ich wetten
<LetoThe2nd> olli__: nimm einfach ncdu :)
<LetoThe2nd> oder wenns in farbe und bunt sein soll, baobab
<stevieh> das heisst "Fesplatte Analysieren" :-)
<olli__> yep, genau das habe ich vorhin gefunden und gestartet. Lief jetzt bestimmt ne Stunde durch
<LetoThe2nd> bei vielen kleinen dateien, langsamen platten, etc.ppp. nicht unmöglich.
<olli__> habe noch ein anderes installiert, gdmap, schaue ich mir auch gleich an
<LetoThe2nd> man kann die laufzeit auch gut nach oben optimieren indem man z.b. über lan, oder noch besser wlan geht
<olli__> stevieh, du hast die Wette quasi gewonne, da ist tatsächlich eine Datei, die "-r" heißt
<stevieh> klar.
<olli__> alter Schwede, von 2010
<LupusE> moin
<olli__> lief aber trotzdem gut :-)
<olli__> Ich komme gerade mit baobubi weiter. 335GB logs....
<olli__> aber die hab ich erwartet
<olli__> Kann man auf einer gerade nicht laufenden Installation bzw der Platte gefahrlos den Inhalt von /tmp löschen, oder könnte es im später gestarteten System irgendwelche Probleme geben?
<stevieh> AFAIK darf sich keiner drauf verlassen, in tmp irgendwas wiederzufinden. Machs leer.
<LetoThe2nd> ++
<olli__> Ich liebe klare Ansagen, danke ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> überweis mir 10^6€.
<olli__> LetoThe2nd, wenn ich das hätte...
<LetoThe2nd> mir doch egal, war ne klare ansage.
<olli__> yep
<_moep_> LetoThe2nd: lol
<olli__> Übertragt mir bitte ein LDAP von der Sicherung einer alten SUse auf meine neue Ubuntu 14.04
<olli__> (Wo wir gerade beim Thema klare Ansagen sind :-)  )
<LetoThe2nd> olli__: von uns hat keiner gesagt dass er klare ansagen will, das warst nur du :-P
<olli__> Ach Mist, stimmt, da fehlte ja irgendwas ...
<olli__> Aber man kanns ja mal vbersuchen
<olli__> so kurz vor Weihnachten, wenn die Herzen warm und die Augen feucht sind
<stevieh> bei LDAP wird mir noch was ganz anderes feucht
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: weil du nen gut dotierten beratervertrag riechst?
<stevieh> :-)
<olli__> stevieh, selbstständig?
<stevieh> olli__: im Prinzip ja ;-) Aber nein, das feuchte war eher der Angstschweiss ;-)
<olli__> Mist :-)
<olli__> Also unter Suse hab ich damals mit noch weniger Ahnung als heute (jahaaa, das geht) den LDAP installiert, um darain die Userkonten zu haben. War Klickibunti.
<stevieh> olli__: du, für Geld mach ich so ziemlich alles ;-)
<olli__> hehehe
<ikant> hallo ... hat jemand lust und zeit mir bei einem problem zu helfen? Habe einen Brother all in one Drucker DCP-J925DW auf einer neusten lubuntu distro. treiber funktionieren nur das ich beim scannen das Programm Simple Scan mit root aufrufen muss damit er den Scanner erkennt.
<LetoThe2nd> ikant:  hab gerade leider keine zeit das mit dir durchzugehen, aber normalerweise brauchst du "nur" ne udev-rule zusätzlich die den scanner auf benutzerrechte setzt
<LetoThe2nd> ikant: sinngemäss: http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html?c=us_ot&lang=en&comple=on&redirect=on#u13.04
<LetoThe2nd> ikant: viel erfolg!
<stevieh> und dran denken, dass man noch in den richtigen gruppen als user ist
 * F1sH slaps F1sH around a bit with a large trout
<Heradon> guten abend
<Heradon> Ich habe ein problem mit meinem docker host. Wenn ich versuche ein docker zu starten bekomme ich immer System error: write /sys/fs/cgroup/docker/c5c922b6/cgroup.procs: no space left on device
<Heradon> jemand eine idee dazu?
<Heradon> Wirklich keine idee dazu?
<stevieh> sowas modernes nutze ichnicht
<deem> Heradon: wie wäre es mit, du hast keinen Platz mehr auf deiner Platte?
<k1l>  no space left on device
<Heradon> /dev/sda1       117G    3,7G  107G    4% /
<k1l> das ist doch eigentlich recht deutlich
<Heradon> halte ich persönlich für ausgeschlossen aber hey klar
<deem> liegt der pfad denn auf sda1?
<deem> könnte ja ein symlink oä sein
<Heradon> das ist ein /sys path, ich denke ja, aber sicher bin ich da nicht mit /sys selbst habe ich mich noch nie beschäftigt
<stevieh> ist irgendwas mit df was voll aussieht?
<deem> es geht mir nicht um /sys, eher um die verzeichnisse darunter
<Heradon> ja /sys/fs/cgroup
<Heradon> scheint voll zu sein zeigt 100%
<Heradon> aber die frage ist wieso
<deem> schau dir doch mal die ausgabe von "mount" an
<stevieh> oder zeig sie uns
<deem> vielleicht beantwortet das deine frage
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/gYyljO/
<Heradon> ja sehr sogar
<Heradon> seit wann hat ubuntu 14.04 systemd?!
<deem> seit 14.04?
<k1l> Heradon: schon immer. es ist nur nicht pid1. es ist immernoch upstart was das hauptinit ist
<deem> oder sogar früher. weiß ich nicht genau. dein tempfs ist voll, würde ich behaupten
<deem> ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie das berechnet wird
<deem> das hat als size 10% angegeben, aber keine ahnung wovon es 10% hat
<Heradon> wie behebe ich das nun?
<deem> das kann dir mit sicherheit jemand anderes beantworten, ich kenne mich damit leider nicht aus
<stevieh> mach mal ein df -h
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/xicJG/
<Heradon> ja hier sieht sys/fs/cgroup komplett voll aus
<Heradon> aber 12k ist auch bissl klein
<deem> 12K, süß
<deem> :D
<Heradon> ja schon ^
<deem> aber von deinem tmpfs ist noch einiges frei
<Heradon> ja aber das liegt in /run
<Heradon> nicht /sys
<deem> korrekt
<deem> da gehört es auch hin
<Heradon> ich glaube ich habs... ich habe in meiner fstab noch cgroups sind
<Heradon> drin
<Heradon> WTF? jetzt ist cgroup in sys nurnoch 4,0k gross
<Heradon> jetzt wirds richtig strange
<Heradon> ok aber docker läuft nun... 
<Heradon> naja hey danke für die hilfe, auch wenns von sek zu sek merkwürdiger wird ^.^
<LX> Guten Abend!
<bekks> moin
<LX> ich arbeite mich gerade in Ubuntu ein. Gibt es denn eine Art Ubuntu-Newbie channel?
<k1l> kannst hier fragen
<stevieh> ne, das ist selbsterklärend.
<k1l> es lohnt sich bei den meisten fragen immer mal ein blick in das wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<LX> OK, danke!  Ich habe gerade "awesome" installiert. Beim starten sagt das Programm aber, dass schon ein Window-manager läuft.
<k1l> uh, awesome ist aber direkt auch nen tiling manager. das ist als anfänger natürlich nicht einfacher dann
<k1l> LX: ausloggen und am login screen dann awesome auswählen
<LX> ah... OK,das test ich gleich mal...
<LX> Danke schon mal!
<LX> Hat funktioniert! Danke!
<gugaua> Hallo, ich versuche meinen Mysql Server zu einer MariaDB zu konvertieren. dafür hab ich einfach apt-get install maria-server oder mariadb-server eingegeben. Er hat brav mysql-server deinstalliert und angefangen die Mariadb zu installieren
<bekks> Und wann kommt der Punkt an dem du den Export und Import machst? :)
<gugaua> Ich habe nach Aufforderung ein neues root passwort vergeben und bestätigt das er die migration starten soll
<gugaua> das war vor 2 stunden und seit dem ist 1 Kern bei 100% und beim Packet manager steht Vorbereitung zum Entpacken von .../mariadb-server-5.5_5.5.46-1ubuntu0.14.04.2_amd64.deb ...
<bekks> Ja, das kann durchaus sein. Wie groß sind deine Datenbanken denn gewesen?
<gugaua> hmm alles zusammen 2 GB
<gugaua> aber mit iotop -o sehe ich keine aktivität
<gugaua> Der Server ist auch relativ start....
<gugaua> stark*
<bekks> Was nicht heisst, dass der da nicht viel rechnen muss. :)
<stevieh> wird die db denn grösser?
<gugaua> stevieh: kann ich nicht unbedingt sagen, ich hab mit htop den prozess rausgesucht und l gedrückt... deswegen weiß ich welche datenbank gerade verarbeitet wird... wenn ich diese besagte datenbank ansehe ist der letzte zugriff um 19:40
<gugaua> also kein schreibprozess
<stevieh> die mariadb wird nicht grösser?
<gugaua> stevieh: sind die verzeichnisse gleich von der mariadb wie von mysql? also /var/lib/mysql?
<stevieh> hab ich löcher in händen und füssen?
<stevieh> aber es würde mich wundern ;-)
<gugaua> nachdem sich das datum mit ls -l nicht ändert und iotop -o keine schreib oder lesevorgänge anzeigt würde ich sagen das sich nichts vergrößert
<stevieh> hm... du weisst nicht, wo die db liegt und sagst es hat sich nix verändert? :-)
<gugaua> die db liegt in /var/lib/mysql/<ORDNERNAME DER DATENBANK>
<gugaua> letztes datum ist der 16 Dez 19:40, also wie ich den Befehl zum installieren für die Mariadb eingegeben habe
<gugaua> jetzt ist die frage was ich machen soll, den prozess killen und nochmal zu installieren versuchen da er anscheinend eingefrohren ist?
<stevieh> tja, wirst ja hoffentlich nen Backup haben ;-)
<gugaua> der Befehlt der ausgeführt wird lautet: egrep -qi -r ^[^#]*ndb.connectstring|^[[:space:]]*\[[[:space:]]*ndb_mgmd /etc/mysql
<gugaua> stevieh: ja, hab extra ein dump davor gemacht
<gugaua> die frage ist, was ist jetzt der beste weg? mit strg+c das apt-get install mariadb-server abbrechen?
<gugaua> oder den egrep befehl per kill beenden?
<stevieh> egrep bleibt eigentlich nicht hängen, oder?
<stevieh> leg dich schlafen und lass dich morgen überraschen ;-)
<gugaua> stevieh: also egrep frisst einen kern zu 100% :) ich weiß nicht was der befehl macht aber cpu ressourcen braucht er viele :)
<gugaua> stevieh: ich kann es ja bis morgen abwarten, stress hab ich keinen nur 2 stunden für ein upgrade ohne io....
<stevieh> ne, sieht schon komisch aus
<stevieh> wenn wirklich der hängt... wenn ich den richtig verstehe, versucht der was in der mysql konfiguration zu greppen, die ist keine GB gross...
<gugaua> stevieh: kam direkt nach der frage ob ich nun wirklich mysql zu mariadb migrieren möchte da mariadb funktionen hat die mysql nicht hat und es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich ist zurück zu portieren
<bekks> Welche Funktionen im Einzelnen sind das?
<gugaua> stevieh: die db die er greppen will hat 1-1,1 GB
<stevieh> ne, der greppt a nicht in der db sondern in /etc/mysql
<gugaua> ahso...
<bekks> und welche Funktionen hat mariadb, die mysql nicht hat?
<gugaua> andere datenbanken fallen mir so spontan ein
<gugaua> also andere engines
<bekks> Und warum genau wechselst du dann?
<gugaua> kann mir vorstellen das mysql spinnt wenn er eine engine importieren soll die er garned installieren soll
<bekks> mysql hat damit doch nichts mehr zu tun.
<gugaua> bekks: mal zum testen, um selbst ein bild davon zu machen weil es viel pro und kontra im netz gibt
<bekks> du wechselst doch ZU mariadb, nicht ZU mysql.
<gugaua> bekks: ja eh
<gugaua> bekks: es war nur das der migrationsassistent mir mitteilen wollte, dass ich nicht mehr zurück zu mysql kann weil das schema ein anderes ist...
<bekks> Das Schema ändert sich nicht, aber die Engine.
<gugaua> bekks: im netz steht auch das ab version 10 mariadb kein fork mehr ist und dann sowieso keine kompatibilität da ist
<gugaua> bekks: verstehe, ich hab da nur halbwissen im moment
<bekks> MAriadb ist ein Fork, und bleibt auch einer. BEdingt durch die Unterstützung von anderen Engines bereits in der ERSTEN Version gab es an dem Punkt keine Kompatibilität meht.
<bekks> *mehr
<gugaua> bekks: klingt einleuchtend
<bekks> https://mariadb.com/kb/de/mariadb-vs-mysql-compatibility/
<bekks> Evtl. einfach mal die offiziellen Quellen lesen... :P
<gugaua> bekks: nach denen soll es kein problem sein :)  
<gugaua> "sollte"
<bekks> Es geht in dem Artikel nicht darum ob da irgendwas ein Problem sein sollte, sondern darum, worin sich mariadb und mysql unterscheiden. :)
<gugaua> so weit so gut, ich bin jetzt überzeugt, dass das "upgrade" hängt
<bekks> Dann schieß den egrep ab.
<gugaua> okay probier ich mal
<gugaua> fertig :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-17
<Nalkem> moin moin
<David1977> o/
<Nalkem> wo werden unter ubuntu die netzwerkkarten deie bezeichnung zugeordnet (also welche karte eth1 ist?)
<inge71> Huhu! Es gab einen ganz einfachen Trick, die restrictions von pdf-Dateien zu entfernen, wie war das noch mal?
<Nalkem> antwort gefunden :) (/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules)
<koegs> Nalkem: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<koegs> :)
<Nalkem> danke koegs :) ... waere bescheiden wenn ein rechner ploetzlich eth12 hat ;)
<Nalkem> frag mich gerade sowieso, warum die netzwerkkarten so unterschiedliche namen bekommen, wie em1, eth3 und p3p1
<dadrc> Nalkem: Stichwort "Predictable Network Interface Names"
<dadrc> Ist ein systemd-Feature
<dadrc> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<Nalkem> dadrc, schau auch gerade da :)
<Abe> ist es normal das kde so viel RAM saugt???
<k1l> kde ist kein leichtgewicht.
<leszek> Abe: wieviel denn ?
<Nalkem> wie kann ich den kernel dazu bewegen geaenderte festplattendaten zu erkennen ohne neu zu booten? (also neue partitionen)
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: i.a. partprobe
<Nalkem> LetoThe2nd, ist, leider, nicht auf dem system dabei (busybox - ubuntu rescue-system)
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: dann tendenziell gar nicht
<Nalkem> schad
<Schak> moin. ich bräuchte mal ne einschätzung: wie riskant würdet ihr es sehen, auf einem trusty ubuntu das mdadm-paket aus dem vivid release upzudaten? dependencies sind kein problem, alles wird bereits erfüllt. problem ist nur: ich habe ein mdadm-array am laufen. muss ich da befürchtungen haben, dass ich
<Schak> das array zerschieße, wenn ich mdadm update? es wäre ein update von 3.2.5 auf 3.3 über dieses deb-file: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/mdadm
<LetoThe2nd> ich würds lieber manuell bauen und per checkinstall reinziehen.
<_moep_> die frage wäre doch eher, warum du überhaupt updaten willst?
<Schak> in 3.3 sind etliche fehler behoben und einige neue feature implementiert, die ich brauche. z.b. --data-offset
<Schak> ja. selbst bauen wäre auch ok. aber... ist das nicht noch riskanter?
<LetoThe2nd> nein weil dann sicher die richtigen header verwendet werden, sowie die toolchain die auch zum system passt
<Schak> ah, hmm, stimmt. guter einwand.
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt - checkinstall fürs paketsystem und halt ab dann manuell an kritische bugfixes denken. ansonsten ist das bei mdadm imho kein problem
<geser> statt checkinstall würde ich eher versuchen das vivid-Sourcepaket unter trusty zu bauen
<geser> also ein Backport des Pakets machen
<Schak> gerade schon danach gegoogelt: ich denke, es könnte dieses sein: https://launchpad.net/~renard0/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+build/7657604
<Schak> allerdings i386, aber nochmal weitersuchen, da ich amd64 brauche
<LetoThe2nd> och ich würde da einfach upstream stable nehmen.
<LetoThe2nd> da hatte ich vor einiger zeit nämlich genau diese situation. :)
<geser> wenn ich mir so die Abhängigkeiten sowohl Build als auch Runtime anschauen, sollte es recht sicher sein, das Paket aus vivid zu nehmen (alles ohne Gewähr)
<LetoThe2nd> klar, das ist jetzt alles sicherheitsdenken auf verhältnismässig hohem niveau.
<buerohengst> LetoThe2nd, sicherheitsdenken auf hohen niveau ist bei einem raid nie verkehrt
<Schak> ich habs auch auf einem trusty testsystem schon mal in einem kleinen rahmen getestet. er hat es problemlos installiert und danach konnte ich es benutzen. und die arrays waren noch benutzbar und gemountet. 
<LetoThe2nd> buerohengst: das hat nix mit dem raid zu tun, nur mit dem anwendungsfall.
<Schak> gerade bei udev-depencies hab ich immer bedenken, aber es erfordert >=204 und das ist der fall
<geser> dann sollte es auch funktionieren (sofern niemand vergessen hat die Abhängigkeiten bei einem Versionsupdate anzupassen)
<Schak> wie muss ich mir das zusammenspiel zwischen treiber und mdadm denn vorstellen? wenn das neue mdadm nun features mitbringt, die vom kernel vllt nicht verstanden werden? oder kann das nicht passieren?
<LetoThe2nd> kann afaik vorkommen, erst letztens war was auf lwn von wegens raid5 journaling oder so.
<LetoThe2nd> daher auch mein verweis aufs selber bauen - da werden sicher die richtigen kernel header geprüft.
<LetoThe2nd> wobei wenn die mdadm devs gut gearbeitet haben, die kernelfeatures zur laufzeit nochmal geprüft werden sollten.
<Schak> tjoa, aber... das hieße dann im umkehrschluss: mein vorhandenes array sollte nicht betroffen sein, sondern allenfalls ein neu erstelltes array aufgrund inkompabilitäten zwischen mdadm und kernel?
<LetoThe2nd> da würde ich sagen, muss man dann release notes lesen.
<Schak> :)
<Schak> andere argumentationsweise: die version 3.3 aus dem vivid paket ist vom september 2013. ab januar 2014 gabs den 3.13er kernel erst. trusty hat 3.13.0-68. eigentlich müsste es doch kompatibel sein...
<LetoThe2nd> wenns mal so detailliert sein soll braucht man nicht mehr "argumentieren", sondern dann muss man wirklich doku, oder schlimmstenfalls code lesen. argumentieren hat was mit überzeugen zu tun, das funktioniert bei programmen ziemlich schlecht im allgemeinen.
<Schak> nee, ich suche eher nach äußerungen von euch wie: "das ist doch totaler unfug, den du dir da zurecht denkst" ... oder "ja, könnte schon klappen"... :D
<LetoThe2nd> bist du bwler ider itler?
<LetoThe2nd> s/ider/oder/
<Schak> it
<LetoThe2nd> q.e.d
<Schak> :D
<Ekkehardt> LetoThe2nd: Das sieht aus als hättest du den Führer von damals gemeint...
<Ekkehardt> Und nur das H vergessen.
<LetoThe2nd> Ekkehardt: interessante interpretation. es ist wissenschaftlich belegt dass man bei uneindeutigen texten oder bildern immer unwillkürlich das sieht, mit dem man am besten vertraut ist.
<Ekkehardt> Der Typ ist ja 24/7 auf Dokukanälen zu sehen.
<LetoThe2nd> na dann...
<LetoThe2nd> </OT>
<Ekkehardt> oh, ich bin falsch...
<purukumi> hallo, ich hab mal ne frage, wie kann ich es hinbekommen, dass beim booten kein splash screen angezeigt wird, da er bei mir leicht verbuggt ist (sollte so aussehen wie wenn ich die ESC taste drücken würde beim booten) - Ubuntu MATE 15.10
<Ekkehardt> In /etc/default/grup muss nur eine Winzigkeit geändert werden, um die Meldungen zu sehen.
<k1l> purukumi: nimm quiet und splash aus den kernel parametern raus
<Ekkehardt> Moment
<Ekkehardt> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth" steht da bei mir.
<k1l> /etc/default/grub ist die adresse purukumi 
<k1l> danach ein "sudo update-grub"
<jokrebel> und hier ist der Wiki-Artikel dazu purukumi https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<purukumi> die heisst jetzt so bei mir GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<purukumi> ich teste das mal mit einem restart - werde dann bericht erstatten :)
<purukumi> hat wunderbar geklappt - vielen dank für die hilfe! :)
<Ekkehardt> :)
<Schak> apropos 15.10.... kennt jemand schon einen trick, wie man die live-cd im text-mode bootet? früher ging das, in dem man F6 im bootscreen gedrückt hat und 'text' als boot-parameter eingefügt hat.
<stevieh> sollte das nicht mehr gehen? Irgendein init level oder sowas?
<k1l> systemd scheint da text nicht mehr zu akzeptieren
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd#Booting vielleicht?
<jokrebel> emergency.service
<k1l> nee, nicht emergency, man will ka keinen singleuser modus. sondern einfach nur, dass er nicht den *dm startet
<olli__> Hi! Ich habe hier eine (externe) Festplatte, auf der sich die kopierten Daten einer anderen befinden (installiertes Betriebssystem). Gibt es eine Chance, aus diesen kopierten Daten eine bootfähige Platte zu machen?
<olli__> Ich habe also lediglich einen Ordner, in dem sich /bin, /boot, /dev, /etc, ... usw. befinden
<leszek> olli__: was denn nun opensuse oder ubuntu ?
<leszek> und ja du kannst das bei beiden machen. Kopiere einfach alle ordner die vorher in / waren wieder dorthin quasi und dann installiere den bootloader grub auf diese Platte
<olli__> leszek, erst hier geschrieben (Gewohnheit), und dann fiel mir ein, das ist ja eine alte Suse-Installation
<olli__> leszek, muss da nicht was am MBR geändert werden? Partition auf "boot" setzen mit gparted?
<olli__> Ich schau mal bei google bzgl. grub install
<jokrebel> es muss halt ein Bootloader (bei ubuntu ist da grub in benutzung) in den MVR installiert werden. Bei ubuntu würde ich das nach der Wiki-Anleitung zu Grub2 machen.
<leszek> genau
<jokrebel> olli__: Aber SuSE-Support is hier nich...
<leszek> und wenn es keine gpt partition dann mbr
<leszek> ansonsten efi 
<olli__> jokrebel, sorry (ich war ja schon weg, bis leszek mich gelockt hat ;-) )
<jokrebel> leszek: Bin jetzt mal ganz frech von BIOS ausgegangen nachdem von "alter Suse-Installation" gesprochen wurde
<dreamon> habe mit screen → "screen -X hardcopy hardcopy.file" gemacht. wenn ich mit "cat hardcopy.file" mache werden aber die Farben nicht richtig dargestellt. Gibts einen Trick das er die Sonderzeichen richtig interpretiert?
<leszek> dreamon: ich glaube cat kann das nicht. Hmm hast du mal versucht irgendwie was nach echo umzuleiten, dass sollte es richtig darstellen
<dreamon> wie könnte das aussehen? → cat Heute:hardcopy | echo → klappt leider nicht.
<leszek> dreamon: echo < hardcopy.file evtl.
<dreamon> leszek, Leider nicht. Gar keine Ausgabe :(
<leszek> hmm... lass mich mal schauen ob ich was bei meiner suchmaschine finde
<dreamon> cat wirft z.B sowas aus →  20:31:02 -> --- Die HAUPTSCHLEIFE startet!                                                                    HEIZENBISTemp: 15.000
<dreamon> Oh man sieht die Sonderzeichen gar nicht, die ich pasten wollte.
<leszek> :P
<leszek> trick 17
<leszek> nix gefunden
<jann_> hallo jemand hiier ? kann mir jemand helfen ?
<k1l> werden wir sehen, wenn wir die frage sehen :)
<jann_> ich habe noch 2 weitere raspberry und wenn ich sie starten möchte kommt farbiger biildschirm
<k1l> welche rpis genau?
<jann_> b plus und modell
<jann_> b
<k1l> dann musst du in #raspbian fragen
<k1l> auf den 1ern läuft ja kein ubuntu weil der arm chip zu alt ist.
<jann_> sorry bin ein noob :D
<dreamon> leszek, Danke
<Chrissem> Moin
<k1l> hi
<bastelfreak> \o/
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-18
<ikant> hallo verwende lubuntu 15.10 und wollte steam schreibrechte geben wie bewerkstellige ich den das?
<bernhard_> exit
<jokrebel> hehe ;-) ... nee - damit gehts nicht.
<scriptix> Schinken
<_moep_> man merkt, dass ferien sind
<jokrebel> GerhardSchr: Magst Du bitte Deine Verbindung fixen oder uns wenigstens derweil aus dem Autojoin nehmen, bitte?
<jokrebel> GerhardSchr: Hallo?!
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-19
<schally> Guten Tag zusammen
<Wishmaster2> Hallo
<schally> Gibt es sowas wie CNC Tools für Ubuntu?
<k1l> hmm, der Loetmichel2 nutzt da was. aber weiß nicht ob der jetzt online ist
<schally> ok
<schally> ich such mal mit Tante Google weiter ..., also Danke.
<Abe_> hallo
<David1977> o/
<L0rD`> /away
<Dackel> Hi! Gibt es GUIs zum Ver- und Entschüsseln von Texten in den Ubuntu Repositories?
<jokrebel> Dackel: Keine Ahnung was das taugt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Elettra#Graphische-Oberflaeche
<Dackel> jokrebel, thx
<Dackel> so, einkommen :-D
<Dackel> einkaufen
<dreamon> Würde gerne einen Hexwert in ein file schreiben. echo "/0x01" > filename → $01 wäre der Hexwert. Die Synatx ist aber falsch. 
<RedNifre> Heya.
<RedNifre> Wie aufwendig/problematisch ist es, in Ubuntu alle moeglichen alternativen window manager auszuprobieren?
<RedNifre> Es gibt ja spezielle Ubuntu-Derivate wie Xubuntu, Lubuntu etc. Bedeutet das, dass einen anderen window manager zu benutzen ein größerer Akt ist?
<stevieh> RedNifre: nein, installieren, beim einloggen wechseln und gut ist.
<stevieh> wobei du auch ein wenig zwischen WM und DE unterscheiden musst, aber das ist auch recht schwammig
<jokrebel> RedNifre: Einfach das entsprechende Meta-Paket (zb. lubuntu-desktop) nachinstallieren und beim Login-Screen die andere DE asuwählen.
<stevieh> d.h. KDE und GNOME haben sehr viele unterschiedliche Programme mit dabei
<RedNifre> ich dachte jetzt eher an sehr spezielle, zum Beispiel i3 oder xmonad. Fuer die gibt es glaube ich keine separaten Derivate.
<RedNifre> Wie ist denn der Unterschied zwischen WM und DE definiert? Ich dachte eigentlich der WM waere das, was man am Bildschirm sieht, waehrend alles andere (Programme, FS etc.) vom Betriebssystem direkt gemacht wird. Und irgendwo steckt ein X-Server...
<stevieh> RedNifre: das ist wachsweich. ein DE unterstütz halt auch das gesamte look and feel, da gibts dann nicht mehr so viel d.h. am ehesten noch Gnome vs. KDE. plus noch Drag & Drop, dedizierte Applikationen. 
<RedNifre> hm, bestimmt das DE was man in den fenstern sieht und der WM was man mit den Fenstern tun kann?
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18078/what-is-the-difference-between-a-desktop-environment-and-a-window-manager
<stevieh> nein, das was man in den Fenstern sieht, bestimmt immer noch die Applikation selbst :-) 
<RedNifre> naja, applikationen haben ja schon manchmal unterschiedlich aussehende buttons und schriftarten etc.
<stevieh> der link oben beschreibt das scho recht gut
<RedNifre> okay, wenn ich also einen anderen WM benutze bricht mir das far more fully integrated desktop environment weg?
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: wenn dein pc genug ressourcen hat, warum nicht in einer vm testen?
<gregor_> Hallo
<gregor_> Hab ein problem
<k1l> schiess los
<gregor_> Wenn ich Minecraft öffne also den Launcher (habs noch nich installiert) öffnet es sich wie es soll kann aber die Datei nich donloaden obwohl ich Internet und alles habe. Woran liegt das??
<k1l> bei minecraft bin ich raus.
<gregor_> Schade :(
<gregor_> Jemand anderes???
<k1l> was sagt denn das wiki zum thema minecraft und installieren
<jokrebel> gregor_: Was gibt es denn für Fehlermeldungen? (wobei ich da bei Minecragt auch nicht firm bin)
<gregor_> Moment
<gregor_> Muss kurz weg komme gleich wieder und sag jokrebel die Antowrt ;)
<gregor_> Mmmmmh habe den PC neugetsartet jetzt geht es auf einmal sorry :D
<gregor_> Tschüssssssssssssss
<gregor_> Habe mein problem doch wieder also habe ichin Minecraft beim downloaden der dateien folgende fehlermeldung:
<gregor_> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma
<gregor_> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<gregor_> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 2/10)
<gregor_> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<gregor_> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 3/10)
<gregor_> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<gregor_> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 4/10)
<gregor_> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<gregor_> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 5/10)
<gregor_> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<gregor_> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 6/10)
<gregor_> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<gregor_> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 7/10)
<RedNifre> gregor_ ist bei deinem rechner datum und uhrzeit richtig eingestellt?
<gregor_> Wieso habt ihr mich gekickt??
<k1l> gregor_: mehr als 3 zeilen bitte in einen pastebin service und den link hier her
<gregor_> Okay sorry wusste ich nich
<gregor_>  http://pastebin.com/G3vQu831
<RedNifre> gregor_ ist bei deinem rechner datum und uhrzeit richtig eingestellt?
<gregor_> Wiespät ist es grad hab grad keine uhr
<gregor_> datum stimmt und bei mir is 21:47
<RedNifre> ubuntu zeigt sie mir gerade lustigerweise nicht an.
<RedNifre> ...aber die wanduhr ist mit dir einverstanden.
<gregor_> Okay
<RedNifre> sieht aber eher nach einem minecraft oder ssl oder amazon problem aus.
<k1l> gregor_: hast du alle depencies die man für minecraft braucht auch installiert auf deinem ubuntu?
<gregor_> Wenn ich den link im browser kopiere den er nich downloaden kann krieg ich eine datei
<gregor_> was sind depencies??
<gregor_> sorry für meine dummheit
<RedNifre> wenn minecraft manchmal geht und manchmal nicht scheint er ja alles zu haben.
<k1l> abhängigkeiten. minecraft kommt ja mit ner liste was es alles vorraussetzt
<RedNifre> ich wuerde mal googlen, was ein ssl trust anchor ueberhaupt ist.
<gregor_> ja das hab ich alles java hab ich und mit dem pc hatt es mit linux mind ja auch schon geklappt
<k1l> gregor_: versuch mal "sudo update-ca-certificates -f"
<RedNifre> hast du das problem oft oder nur heute?
<gregor_> naja hab ubuntu erst seit 1:300 h
<gregor_> :D
<gregor_> und k1l was soll das heißen??
<RedNifre> hm, dann koenntest du mal "update" starten.
<k1l> das aktualisiert die ssl zertifikate
<gregor_> also ubuntu updaten oder??!!
<RedNifre> Ich meine Windows-Taste druecken und "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" eingeben.
<RedNifre> also nicht das ganze system, nur einfach so ganz normal updates installieren.
<gregor_> okay
<RedNifre> vielleicht aktualisiert das die ssl zertifikate gleich mit (wuerde ich zumindest erwarten)
<gregor_> okay aktualiesiert grad 
<RedNifre> Es hat nicht zufaellig jemand ne Idee warum sehr selten die Uhr oben rechts bei mir einfach nicht da ist?
<gregor_> Hab auch so was seltenes bei mir is obwohl es in den einstellungen aktiviert is die lautstärke also klang die ganze zeit nich da :(
<gregor_> Hatt aktualisiert muss jetzt neustarten
<gregor_> bg
<gregor_> Bin wieder da
<gregor_> starte jetzt minecraft nochmal oder??
<gregor_> geht immernoch nich :(
<gregor_> :(
<RedNifre> was kommt denn heraus wenn du die begriffe aus der fehlermeldung googlest?
<gregor_> moment
<gregor_> hab ein video gefunden
<gregor_> geht immernoch nich :(
<k1l> wieder so ein hansel der nach nem youtube video einen rechner einrichtet. anstatt einfach mal die anleitung für minecraft abzuarbeiten
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-20
<setra> hello, habe ein interessantes netzwerk problem. Kann von dem Rechner A alles pingen ausser den Gateway und somit hab ich keinen Internet Access. Vom Gateway kann ich aber sehr wohl den Rechner A pingen und mich über ssh einloggen. Wo könnte ich weitermachen, resolv.conf ist gut
<setra> jeden  anderen rechner im netzwerk kann A ebenfalls pingen, nur ping -b 192.168.0.0 geht nicht.
<setra> oktay, ping -b 192.168.0.0 geht auch nicht auf dem gateway,dachte es ware irgendwie auffällig..
<bekks> ping oder nicht ping sagt genau nur etwas zu der Tatsache, ob der angepingte Rechner ICMP echo requests beantwortet oder nicht. Sonst nichts.
<bekks> Vergiss ping an der Stelle.
<bekks> Kannst du dich von A aus auf dem Gateway einloggen?
<setra> bekks, moment warte immer noch auf ein password... aber da kommt nix
<bekks> Wie lange wartest du? 5s? Zwei Minuten?
<setra> bekks, connect to host 192.168.0.1 port 22: connection timed out
<bekks> Dann blockiert auf einer der beiden Seiten eine Firewall.
<setra> vom gateway kann ich mich in 1 sek am rechner a einloggen
<bekks> Wie schnell das geht ist irrelevant.
<setra> was ich sagen wollte es ist responsive... X->A aber immer timeout von A->X
<bekks> 1220 013737 < bekks> Dann blockiert auf einer der beiden Seiten eine Firewall.
<setra> wie kann ich das  feststellen?
<bekks> Das hast du gerade festgestellt.
<setra> nagut... aber jeder andere rechner im netz kommt auch dran vorbei
<bekks> Was egal ist.
<bekks> Prüf die Firewallkonfiguration auf beiden Seiten.
<setra> ich hab keine auf A
<setra> und B ist eine Firewall
<bekks> Vorhin war es noch X, und das war ein Gateway.
<bekks> Und wenn du natürlich ssh Logins verboten hast auf dem Ding, wirst du dich nie einloggen können.
<setra> X ja und es ist ein Gateway firewall kombo
<setra> ich log mich von meinem laptop (L) ein no  problemo
<bekks> Dein Laptop ist aber nicht das Gateway. Ergo egal.
<setra> Ich meine L ssh't in das X ... no problemo
<bekks> Prüf. die. Firewall. Konfiguration.
<bekks> Es ist völlig offensichtlich kein Ubuntuproblem sondern ein Firewallproblem.
<setra> was gib es für sachen unter 12.04 LTS die Dynamisch rechner blocken können? 
<bekks> Diverse. Die Frage ist, welche du konfiguriert hast.
<setra> weil es hat kurz mal funktioniert wie ich bei A unter resolv.conf eine zeile nameserver 8.8.8.8 hinzugefügt hab und ein dhclient ausgeführt hab. nach dem reboot ists dann gar nicht mehr gegangen und ich hab unter X eine neue DHCP lease gehabt also eine andere IP zugewiesen. 
<bekks> der nameserver Eintrage wird durch dhclient zurückgesetzt.
<bekks> Also prüf endlich die Firewallkonfiguration.
<setra> das hab ich auch rausgefunden...
<setra> wo fang ich an... route -n ??
<bekks> route -n hat mit Firewall nichts zu tun.
<bekks> route kontrolliert das Routing.
<setra> es ist eine zentyal firewall...
<bekks> Das öändert nichts daran.
<setra> es rennt ein squid drauf... ein proxy aber in transparent mode...wäre das ein anfang?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Squid ist ein Proxy, keine Firewall.
<setra> es ist ein /etc/ufw verzeichnis mit 5 einträgen apapche bind9 openssh slapd squid3
<bekks> Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach ufw um zu gucken wie ufw konfiguriert ist?
<setra> aha... und wie mach ich das? 
<bekks> Das ist im ubuntuusers.de Wiki beschrieben.
<setra> ufw command not found... also wird es nicht installiert sein
<bekks> ufw ist ein Frontend für iptables.
<setra> habe diesen eintrag mit iptables --list gefunden: idrop      all  --  rechnerA.domain.at  anywhere             MAC ! xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:90 
<setra> ist das mein problem?
<bekks> Woher soll ichd ass denn wissen, bei einer völlig kontextlosen Zeile? :P
<bekks> *ich das
<bekks> iptables -L -vnx angucken und verstehen was da passiert.
<setra> okeeeeee... nun für mich seitenweise kontextlose IPs... worauf sollte ich schauen? ich hab die IP gefunden 2x einal in Chain inospoof /fnospoof mit einer hohen pkts bytes anzahl
<bekks> Du solltest verstehen was die Ausgabe Dir anzeigt.
<bekks> Vorher brauchst du dich mit "worauf sollte ich schauen" gar nicht zu beschäftigen.
<setra> ok, verstehe... leider nicht die bohne
<setra> hab 2 einträge fdrop idrop all...I MAC !(vielleicht NOT) und die macadresse
<setra> ist das schlecht... wie krieg ichs wieder raus.. firewall reboot?
<bekks> DAs ist kein Windows.
<bekks> Wenn sich an der Firewallkonfiguration etwas durch einen Rboot ändert: schmeiss sie weg.
<bekks> setra: Du solltest dir sehr dringend den iptables Artikel im o.g. Wiki angucken und "man iptables" durchlesen.
<setra> nö ich weiss aber ich versuch grad einen rechner zu installieren, bin verzweifelt, da ich ihn für die Uni brauche und hab plötzlich ein FW problem?? montag klausur... ich brauch nur einen kleinen hinweis
<bekks> Keiner weiß wie deine ominöse Firewall konfiguriert ist - wir können auch nicht hellsehen. Hinweise hastd u genaug bekommen.
<bekks> *genug
<setra> ok...;-| ist nicht fail to ban auch sowas das dynamisch in iptables sachen einträgt?
<bekks> Durchaus, ja.
<bekks> Aber auch das steht in iptables -L -vnx
<setra> ich hab im syslog einige einträge gefunden von pound: connect_nb: error after getsockopt: Connection refused
<setra> eines kann ich euch sagen: es scheisst immer dann rein wenn man es am wenigsten braucht
<helpmeee> jemand hier?
<jokrebel> sogut wie immer 
<jokrebel> helpmeee: 
<helpmeee> ouh nice moment
<jokrebel> helpmeee: Schildere einfach Dein Problem mit Ubuntu. 2, 3 Leute lesen meist recht Zeitnah mit. Spezieller Sachen muss man dann halt vielleicht warten bis in ner halben Stunde der mit der passenden Antwort liest.
<helpmeee> hier das is mein problem http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/20151220105123fx14me9y26.jpg
<helpmeee> hab jetz ne stunde lang sämtliche vorschläge aus foren ausversucht aber nix klappt...
<k1l_> was hast du denn vorher gemacht?
<fred``> 'was haben sie gemacht bevor sie nichts gemacht?'
<fred``> *haben
<k1l_> naja, das märchen von "ich habe nichts gemacht" glaub ich nach ein paar jahren im support nicht mehr :)
<helpmeee> festplatte gewechselt 
<helpmeee> also hab ne andere platte reingemacht das ich die daten nich verlier weil ich win 10 gebraucht hab wegen lanparty und so und jetz hab ich die standart platte wider reingeschraubt und jaa kommt das bild
<k1l_> ich würde mal bootrepair laufen lassen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<helpmeee> okay kann ich das einfach auf nen stick ziehen und dann von da starten?
<jokrebel> es heißt Standard ^^
<helpmeee> ? 
<stevieh1> naja, dein Laptop steht falsch rum, das würd ich mal fixen
<setra> bekks, problem gelöst... firewall/iptables hat zum glück nichts damit zu tun gehabt...
<setra> bekks, es war die Systemzeit die ein connect verhindert hat, was relative komisch war denn wie kann ich via ntp mir die zeit holen, wenn die zeit nicht korrekt ist???
<setra> hallo, an die lauschenden... Kann ich verschiedene hostnamen via verschiedener ifaces reporten? Bsp: Wlan0 rechner A-wifi, eth0 rechner nur A
<Fuchs> setra: ja, von innen her: in der /etc/resolv.conf  kannst Du manuell Hostname pro IP festlegen, bedingt aber, dass die Interfaces verschiedene IPs haben (ueblicherweise der Fall) 
<Fuchs> von aussen: auch ja, ist halt die Frage, was bei Dir DNS macht. Prinzip ist aber genau gleich.
<setra> mein problem ist das im dns wenn ich eth0 abziehe und wlan0 sich per dhcp die adresse hold im DNS immer noch der eth0 Eintrag bleibt und wenn man via hostname verbindet gibts ne falsche ip
<Fuchs> wer / was macht bei Dir DNS? 
<Fuchs> und ja, wenn Du da nicht ein System hast, welches automatisch nachtraegt, dann bleibt das natuerlich drin 
<setra> ich selbst mach dns mit der firewall (Zentyal)
<setra> selbst wenn ich die leases rauslösche unter /var/lib/dhcp und den dhcpd service restarte ändert es nix
<setra> am laptop wo ich bin habe ich im arp table beide macs mit gleichem namen stehen und wenn ich pinge dann gehts immer über die eth0 erstmals bezogene ip
<Fuchs> natuerlich aendert sich nichts, weder der DHCP service noch Dein Rechner werden ja wissen, dass sie DNS Eintraege nachzutragen haben
<Fuchs> wenn das Zentryal Ding auch DHCP Server spielt, dann kann man das dem ggf. in einer Einstellung beibringen, aber das ist dann kein Ubuntu Problem
<Fuchs> auf den Ubuntu Systemen kannst Du oben genannte resolv.conf verwenden
<setra> ok thx
<setra> die firewall zentyal ist ein ubuntu system
<setra> Fuchs, was wäre denn das für ein system was die einträge nachbessert?
<setra> oder nach was muss ich suchen...ich will sowas
<Fuchs> setra: ich kenne das nur aus dem Enterprise Umfeld, da gibt es dann halt so Dinge wie Infoblox
<Fuchs> setra: oder wenn man sowohl den dhcp server wie auch den DNS server betreibt, dann kann man sich das ueblicherweise skripten. Dein Firewallding kenne ich aber nicht, ergo wirst Du da Doku lesen muessen, ob das geht
<Fuchs> oder Du ziehst Dir halt einen kleinen internen DNS hoch
<Fuchs> oder noch besser: Du bringst Deinem DHCP halt bei, an bestimmte Interfaces fixe IPs zu vergeben (am besten nimmst Du dafuer eine reservierte Range, welche _nicht_ fuer Autovergabe verwendet wird) 
<Fuchs> dann traegst Du das ein und gut ist
<bekks> setra: Die Systemzeit verhimdert keinen Login.
<setra> thx... hab nen dns und nen dhcp auf 12.04 lts
<Fuchs> urks, alt. Wie dem auch sei: Je nach dem welche: laesst sich konfigurieren
<Fuchs> bind kann das mit  allow-updates { 1.1.1.1; };         (1.1.1.1  ersetzen mit der IP des DHCP servers) 
<setra> bekks, aber ein connect. 1.1.1970... gefixt und ping und alle anderen network services up and running... nix anderes gemacht...
<setra> bekks, hab es zum verifizieren wieder rückgesetzt und alles tot...
<Fuchs> dhcp Server: schauen welchen Du verwendest, dhcpd kann es mit ddns-update-style   in der Konfiguration. 
<Fuchs> wobei wenn auf dem Ding irgend ein Service laeuft, dann ist eine dynamische IP ggf. eh eine doofe Idee, siehe oben, statische IP setzen, DNS Eintrag da drauf, gut ist. Das kann der dhcpd ganz ganz ganz sicher. Sonst willst Du einen anderen.
<setra> bekks, A rennt auf einem embedded und hwclock und date müssen erst via hwclock -w syncronisiert werden... war komisch, weil ohne ntp bekomm ich keine systemzeit nirgedwo her... ich muss erst eine interne zeitquelle oder. DCF reindesignen.
<bekks> Hört sich nach groben Unfug und viel Halbwissen an.
<bekks> Alles was du brauchst ist einen NTP Server auf dem Zentyal zu konfigurieren, welcher sich die Zeit von pool.ntp.org zieht,  und diesen dann von allen Clients aus zu nutzen.
<setra> bekks, ich muss sozusagen wenn power off das datum manuell mit date --set="" setzen dann dhclient, dann ntp dann hwclock sync
<bekks> Wobei eine falsche Systemzeit gar keine Möglichkeit bietet, den Login, Connect oder wie auch immer du das nennst, zu verhindern.
<bekks> setra: Blödsinn.
<setra> bekks, ich komm mit einer falschen zeit nicht an dem gateway/firewall vorbei
<bekks> Du musst überhaupt nicht mit date set herumfummeln.
<setra> tja so ist es aber...
<bekks> Du musst einfach nur einen NTP Server verwenden.
<bekks> setra: Dann würde in den Logs etwas dazu stehen.
<setra> verifiziert bis vormittag
<bekks> Solange ich das nicht in den Logs sehe, glaube ich das nicht, weil das u.a. jahrelanger Erfahrung widerspricht.
<setra> jetzt ist es nachvollziebar, aber lösung hab ich nicht warum nur die firewall mich nicht will, aber vl. solltest du es mal probieren bevor du verneinst, weil es ist ein BUG, wo auch immer 
<bekks> Ich verneine es, weil ich die jahrelange Erfahrung (u.a. mit Ausprobieren) habe, dass das falsch ist.
<bekks> Die Lösung habe ich Dir zweimal genannt.
<setra> bekks, das war aber nicht die Lösung weil ich hab nix verändert an der firewall... weil ich mich nicht in die iptables vertiefen wollte und hab nach anomalien gesucht... die systemzeit war definitiv ano-mahl
<bekks> Das Wort heisst "nukular". Nein, es heisst "anormal".+
<bekks> Und ich nenne Dir jetzt zum dritten Mal die Lösung für eine konsistente Uhrzeit: NTP-Server.
<setra> ich weiss :-)
<bekks> Kannste nachlesen, hab ich schon zweimal genannt, vorher.
<Fuchs> und jede Minute, die ihr hier weiter diskutiert, ist verlorene Lebenszeit
<bekks> Fuchs++
<Fuchs> es stehen Loesungen auf dem Tisch fuer die Zeit und Loesungen fuer die DNS / DHCP Geschichte, 
<setra> bekks, ich habs ja aber der ntp server ist die firewall oder ein ntp-pool... und ohne valider zeit nix connect....
<Fuchs> also kann man das Thema im Kanal hier nun beenden. 
<Fuchs> und zwar sofort. 
<setra> Fuchs, danke für deine Vorschläge ich werd mich da mal auf die statische Lösung festlegen, da es bei mir ticktack macht... aber die Scriptingverbindung kommt nächste woche dran
<Fuchs> gut. Keine Ursache.
<setra> bekks, und ja ich kanns nicht ändern, logs ja, welche willst denn sehen
<Inge_Tante> Huhu! Ich hab hier ein frisch aufgesetztes Ubuntu 15.04 System, da kommt beim Dateimanager (heißt "Dateien") gar keine Fortschrittsanzeige, is das normal? 
<bekks> setra: Welcher Teil von "Die Diskussion ist hier beendet" ist dir unklar?
<Inge_Tante> und wenn ja: wie kann ich den systemweit durch Thunar ersetzen?
<bekks> setra: Du hast Lösungen für alle angesprochen Probleme bekommen. Setz sie um.
<k1l_> Inge_Tante: welches ubuntu ist das genau? welcher desktop?
<setra> bekks, ohhhh sorry, ich dachte es interessiert dich der kern des problems... nicht der fix (ist für mich beendet, wollte nur nett sein und dir die möglichkeit geben eine "Anomalie" zu studieren - is nur arbeit für mich)
<Fuchs> dann macht das bitte nicht hier drin, der Kanal hier ist nur fuer Support. Danke. 
<setra> Fuchs, bin still und glücklich ... :-)
<Inge_Tante> k1l_, das ganz normale, also kde?!
<Inge_Tante> hab inzwischen gesehen, dass die fortschrittsanzeige in dem Icon ist... kleiner gehts echt nicht
<bekks> Inge_Tante: Das "ganz normal" ist Ubuntu, KDE wäre Kubuntu.
<bekks> Inge_Tante: Sprich: Ubuntu nutzt Unity, Kubuntu nutzt KDE.
<k1l_> achso, kde.
<Fuchs> Inge_Tante: rechtsklick auf dieses Icon, Einstellungen
<Fuchs> da kannst Du den Haken bei Dateiübertragungen rausnehmen, dann ist das wieder ein normaler Dialog
<Fuchs> -> weg. 
<Inge_Tante> er mounted eine externe USB-Platte schon wieder nicht automatisch, muss/kann man da noch irgendwas machen?
<Inge_Tante> Hab gerade versucht, das x265 Pligin für VLC zu installieren, da sagt er "E: Paket vlc-plugin-libde265 kann nicht gefunden werden."?!
<Koffeinfriedhof> Meinst du libx265-35 (H.265/HEVC video stream encoder (shared library) )
<Koffeinfriedhof> kannst mit apt-cache search 265 nach dem Paket suchen
<Inge_Tante> Koffeinfriedhof, ich hab einfach http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
<jokrebel> Inge_Tante: Der gesamte In- und Output wär interessant. Bitte in einen NoPastService hochladen (siehe Topic) und uns den Link geben.
<Inge_Tante> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/AnQ9NhP8
<jokrebel> Inge_Tante: Zeig doch mal noch ein "lsb_release -a && uname -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" auch wieder in nem NoPaste
<Koffeinfriedhof> Inge_Tante: Das erfordert eine Fremdquelle. Hast du das PPA eingebunden?
<jokrebel> wenn das nicht in den ubuntu-eigenen Quellen ist sollte die erste Fragen lauten: Warum meinst Du, das brauchen zu müssen? ;-)
<Inge_Tante> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/1vN5Dnum
<Inge_Tante> Koffeinfriedhof, nein!
<Inge_Tante> jokrebel, je nun, ich werde die Funktionalität zwar sowieso nie benutzen aber es ist halt so schön, neu und hipp... mir wurde gesagt, man hat das heute halt so, also mach ich's mal drauf.
<Koffeinfriedhof> Inge_Tante: Dann solltest du (nachdem du dein System hast aktualisieren lassen) die Paketquelle einbinden, wie es in der Anleitung steht. Dazu wie jokrebel bereits sagte: Erst Überlegen, bevor man sich Fremdquellen ins System holt! Diese stellen immer eine Sicherheitsgefährdung des Systems dar. Also nur wenn man dem Anbieter vertraut sollte man sich auf Fremdquellen einlassen. Nach der Installation 
<Koffeinfriedhof> empfehle ich die Paketquelle wieder zu deaktivieren. Man weiß ja nie, was die in Zukunft da reinschleusen.
<jokrebel> Inge_Tante: Warum bist Du noch auf 15.04? Das neuere 15.10 ist schon lange da. Vielleicht ist da ja schon drin, was Du meinst zu benötigen. Ansonsten lass ich jetzt "ist halt so schön, neu und hipp" als Auslöser warum man ein Fremdpaket dringend braucht erst mal unkommentiert.
<setra> hello, ich möchte eine network bridge wlan0 und eth0 in interfaces so definieren das wlan nur dann genutzt   wird wenn eth0 abgesteckt wird. ist das dynamisch möglich?. Zur Zeit funktioniert beides separat einwandfrei. Nun habe ich eine br0 definiert und es geht nur eth0. wlan0 bezieht nicht mal mehr eine dhcp adresse obwohl ich pre-up ifup wlan0 in der br0 definiert habe. 
<setra> meine Frage ist nun, was kann ich noch machen, denn ich habe mitlerweile fast jedes tutorial/anleitung probiert, aber es resultiert immer dahingehend --> eth0 mit kabel funktioniert auf br0 und es bezieht sich eine adresse, jedoch sobald eth0 abgesteckt ist dann habe ich keine IP mehr.
<Koffeinfriedhof> setra: Benutzt du den NetworkManager? Dann könntest du es mit dispatcher-scripts versuchen. 
<Koffeinfriedhof> setra: über interfaces wäre dann ein: post-down script empfehlenswert, dass jeweils die andere Schnittstelle anschaltet
<setra> Koffeinfriedhof, ich hab leider nur einen minimalen server
<setra> Koffeinfriedhof, kein Networkmanager
<setra> Koffeinfriedhof, super ok, aber vorher sollte sie mal an-kommen, bevor ich was wegschalte :-)
<Koffeinfriedhof> setra: Du reagierst auf das "wegschalten" des eth0 mit einem ifup wlan0. Und bei einem "zuschalten" von eth0 mit einem ifdown wlan0. Das geht über die start/stop-scripts
<frostschutz> eine lan / wlan bridge hast du nur auf dem router, niemals auf den einzelnen clients
<Koffeinfriedhof> setra: wenn du das früher haben willst, nimm ein pre-down script
<setra> Koffeinfriedhof, ich versuche mich iterativ zu nähern. br0 sollte funktionieren wenn ich ohne kabel boote.
<setra> Koffeinfriedhof, wlan auf br0 sollte funktionieren...
<setra> Koffeinfriedhof, wlan0 funktioniert atomar als einzelnes interface... holt sich per dhcp die IP -> alles gut ich habe ein login
<setra> frostschutz, es ist ein server im netzwerk
<Koffeinfriedhof> setra: Für eine "echte" Netzwerkbrücke müsstest du wohl die Kerneloption anschalten -> selbst kompilieren. Daher würde ich es bevorzugen das lediglich automatisch zuzuschalten, wenn ich kein eth0 zur Verfügung habe. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke#Bruecken-in-drahtlose-Netze
<setra> Koffeinfriedhof, ich habs verstanden aber eth0, wird nicht weggeschalten, wenn es beim booten nicht angesteckt ist und gar nie "zugeschalten" wird
<Koffeinfriedhof> setra: Anleitung ist für 12.04 - daher ohne Gewähr. Ich arbeite lediglich mit dispatcher oder den up/down-Scripts. Die bündeln zwar nix, aber damit kann man die Netze automatisch wechseln.
<frostschutz> setra, vielleicht geht es so http://blog.lastlog.de/posts/bonding_eth0_wlan0_together_to_get_an_active_backup_link/
<setra> Koffeinfriedhof, Aber eth0 wird nicht weggeschalten wenn es beim booten nicht angesteckt war und hochkommt
<Koffeinfriedhof> setra: Dann definiere wlan0 als "primär" und schalte es nur weg, wenn eine aktive eth0-Verbindung vorhanden ist.
<frostschutz> aber das mit der bridge geht normal nur auf dem router
<setra> frostschutz, ich befürchte du hast recht, da es heisst im kernel ist diese funktionalität nicht drin...ausser man kompiliert selbst
<digitaloktay> jokrebel openjdk8-jre installiert, firefox zeigt noch kein java an
<ppq> digitaloktay, das java plugin ist unsicher und daher seit langem nicht mehr dabei
<digitaloktay> ahso ok
<digitaloktay> so somit ist die Xubuntu installation fertig
<digitaloktay> weil windows nicht richtig lief hab ich halt mal xubuntu draufgejagt
<florian838> Ist nginx 1.4.6 für Ubuntu 14.04 wirklich die aktuellste Version aus den offiziellen Paketquellen? Gibt doch bereits 1.9.9...
<Koffeinfriedhof> florian838: laut apt-cache showpkg ist 1.4.6 die aus den Paketquellen, ja. Was bietet denn 1.9.9 mehr, dass man das braucht? (bin noch bei apache2. daher: 0 Idee)
<Koffeinfriedhof> florian838: In 15.10 ist Version 1.9.3 drin. Vielleicht solltest du ein Upgrade versuchen, wenn du eine neuere Version brauchst.
<jokrebel> florian838: In nem LTS werden für die Pakets nur Sicherheitsupdates eingepflegt. Warum genau meinst Du 1.9.9 zu benötigen?
<jokrebel> ...und Versionitis ist kein Argument ;-)
<Koffeinfriedhof> Versionitis ist wohl sehr oft der Vater des Gedanken. Aber ich gehe immer davon aus, dass es einen wichtigen Grund gibt und irgendwelche Dinge nicht verfügbar sind. Wobei ich bisher mit den LTS immer gut gefahren bin und nichtmal PPAs brauche. Für Neugierde gibt's schließlich VMs :)
<florian838> jokrebel: Version 1.4.6 kam mir ein wenig sehr alt vor ;)
<Koffeinfriedhof> Ich ziehe meine letzte Aussage zurück xD
<jokrebel> florian838: Vermisst Du denn konkretes? Wenn "Nein" - lass Dir einfach nochmals gesagt sein, dass Deine Version mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt ist und deshalb aktuell genug ist.
<Koffeinfriedhof> florian838: Vermutlich war 1.4 die aktuelle stabile Version zu 14.04. Daher wird diese in den Paketquellen bis zum Ende der LTS mit Sicherheitsaktualisierungen versorgt. Will man immer neues haben, darf man keine LTS verwenden sondern muss die halbjährlichen Releases mitnehmen. Siehe Suchmaschine: Updatepolitik Ubuntu
<jokrebel> ...hat dann aber auch das Problem, quasi alle halbe Jahre ein release-upgrade fahren zu müssen. In der Pegel ist ein LTS _völlig_ ausreichend.
<Koffeinfriedhof> jokrebel: absolut deiner Meinung. Versionsnummern sagen immerhin nichts über die Lauffähigkeit aus. Selten, dass man ein neueres Paket braucht, weil sonst was essentielles fehlt.
<gregor_> HALLO
<gregor_> Hab immernoch mein problem mit MINECRAFT :(
<jokrebel> gregor_: Guten Abend
<gregor_> Guten Abend ebenfalls
<jokrebel> ging das nicht dann doch?
<gregor_> Dachte ich aber es hatt sich aufgehangen und dann war Internet weg :(
<gregor_> Naja also jetzt habe ich ein anderes problem nähmlich: Mein Minecraft lädt jetzt dank einem Bash alles richtig runter aber dann hängt es sich auf
<jokrebel> gregor_: Und nun nochmal eine Beschreibung mit der man was anfangen kann - "geht nicht" ist eine eher schlechte Fehlerbeschreibung. Zeig uns Fehlermeldungen im _genauen_ Wortlaut bitte.
<gregor_> Muss neustarten dann kann ich euch den LOG schicken
<gregor_> Okay??
<gregor_> Alter ab einem punkt stürtzt dann das programm ab und man kann es nur schließen wenn man den pc neustartet und man kann auch nix mehr kopieren oder so also auf ein neues 
<gregor_> bg
<jokrebel> was tut er nur?
<Koffeinfriedhof> Power-Reset? k.A. ^^
<jokrebel> was tut er nur? @gregor_
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<Koffeinfriedhof> jetzt isser verschollen...
<smeexs> wenn ich im datei browser auf netzwerk durchsuchen klicken hab ich dort stehen windows-netzwerk type unbekannt
<smeexs> is das weil ich auf dem selben pc einen ordner frei gegeben habe , sonst sind keine rechner im netzwerk
<helpmeee> hey leute ;) jemand ne ahnung was ich hiermit mache?  http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/20151220105123fx14me9y26.jpg
<Koffeinfriedhof> helpmeee: Kommt darauf an, was du gemacht hast, um das hinzubekommen :)
<ja_> soo nochmal mich atts grad rausgehauen... was mach ifh hiermit... http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/20151220105123fx14me9y26.jpg
<k1l_> ja_: die frage ist halt warum du da landest. das war der festplattenwechsel, oder?
<ja_> genau
<k1l_> bootorder stimmt?
<k1l_> evtl von efi auf bios oder umgekehrt umgestellt?
<ja_> woww nich so viele fremdworte bitte xD
<ja_> ja also boot priorität hab ich hald wider auf die festplatte gelegt
<k1l_> und hast du mal boot repair probiert? das kann auch einen bericht erzeugen, der wäre mal ganz hilfreich
<ja_> nee da hatte mir keiener mehr geantwortet... kann ich das aufn stick ziehen und von da aus starten?
<k1l_> ja du musst einen live usb nutzen
<ja_> funktioniert wie?
<k1l_> kannst entweder ein ubuntu usb stick nehmen und das dort kurz installieren oder ein extra image nutzen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ja_> naja ich hab nen ganz normalen stick hald 
<k1l_> dann nutz die methode mit dem ppa. siehe link
<ja_> ppa?
<k1l_> schau in dne link, da ist alles erklärt
<ja_> da steht nirgends ppa...
<k1l_> "2nd option"
<ja_> okay
<ja_> bis gleich xD
<ja_> also die iso is aum stick soll ich vom stick booten lassen?
<k1l_> ja
<ja_> okay moment
<ja_> is das usb hdd oder fdd?
<bekks> USB HDD.
<k1l_> wodrauf hast du denn das image jetzt gebrannt?
<ja_> usb stick 
<ja_> nur draufkopiert
<k1l_> du musst den schon zu einem bootbaren usb stick machen
<ja_> wie mach ich das?
<k1l_> wer hat denn das ubuntu für dich da installiert?
<ja_> n kollege 
<k1l_> ist der greifbar um dein system da wieder auf vordermann zu bringen?
<k1l_> du musst das .iso mit einem programm auf den usb "brennen". da gibts verschiedene programme für. welches OS hast du da was funktioniert?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB   hier mal die passende wiki seite
<ja_> os?
<k1l_> das OS (operating system = betriebssystem) mit dem du da den stick erstellen musst. je nach OS gibt es da verschiedene programme für.
<k1l_> ich glaube aber, dass das viel einfacher ist, wenn das einer vor ort repariert. das wird sicherlich nichts schlimmes sein wie veränderte UUIDs oder so aber das über die lange leitung hier so runterzubrechen wird ewig dauern :/
<ja_> naja bei mir is grad keiner... 
<ja_> hab windows 7 oder 8 aufm andern laptop
<k1l_> dann sieh den link und nutze rufus oder unetbootin um den ubuntu stick zu machen
<ja_> bin schon dabei xD
<ja_> ich habs jetz erstmal aufgegeben ich komm ans adminpasswort vom andern laptop grad nich rann um die exe zu instalieren 
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-19
<LupusE> hi
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich hab grad was schräges mit gpg: ich sehe mit gpg --list-secret-keys einen key mehr, als ich in seahorse sehe...
<doev> Hallo.
<doev> Ich möchte die Ausgabe von zcat als Eingabe benutzen: tool <(zcat file.gz) wäre hier mein Ansatz, aber ich bekommen die Meldung:  warning: extra command-line argument "/dev/fd/63" ignored
<stevieh> zcat file.gz | tool
<LetoThe2nd> doev: wenn das tool das auch von der standardeingabe verwarbeiten kann, dann zcat xyz | tool, ansonsten u.U. xargs
<stevieh> ups. Schon alles gesagt :-)
<doev> das Tool ist psql, ich glaube der ließt nicht von stdin
<doev> also unkomprimiertes sql geht so: psql < cmd.sql
<stevieh> dann liest das auch von stdtin
<LetoThe2nd> eben, das ist doch stdin
<LetoThe2nd> oder sieht zumindest so aus
<doev> Er nimmt das Passwort dann aber nicht mehr an.
<doev> und mit psql < cmd.sql funktioniert die Passworteingabe eben noch.
<stevieh> ja, das wird anders geöffnet. Kannst du das passwort nicht anders angeben?
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde auch sagen, das müsste für psql dokumentiert sein.
<doev> ich könnte es mit dem user "postgres" ausführen, da wird kein Passwort benötigt. Ist aber irge4ndwie nicht schön.
<fford> Man sollte dabei sagen, wenn man das PW mit in der Kommandozeile mitgibt, dass das anschliessend in der Shell-History.
<fford> doev: wie stevieh und LetoThe2nd schon meinten, es gibt bei psql entsprechende Optionen dafür.
<fford> man psql
<stevieh> musste halt history dafür ausschalten
<doev> ja, .pgpass z.B., oder halt einen linux-user für den Datenbankuser anlegen.
<fford> Ist nur eine Info, nicht mehr.
<doev> Ich dachte halt, ich könnte auch die Ausgabe eines Befehls als Eingabe aus einer Datei (<) benutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht mit $()
<doev> Betrifft ja nicht nur psql
<fford> Kannst Du doch.
<LetoThe2nd> aber nicht sicher ob das in dem kontext gut geht
<doev> mit $(...) macht er was, aber es kommt zunächst keine Passwortprompt. Evtl. verarbeitet er, erstmal die ganze gz-Datei.
<doev> das ist ja seltsam. Wenn ich "zcat sql.gz | psql dbname username" mit dem Linux-User "postgres" benutze, fragt er nach einem Passwort und die Eingabe wird angenommen.
<stevieh> hmm... soll man überhaupt gnupg und gnupg2 auf einem system zusammen haben?
<stevieh> antort: ja, da liegt noch diverser alter schmodder, der das wohl braucht
<mrking> Hallo
<DaVu> mrking: auf ein "Hallo" antworten hier die wenigsten ;)
<mrking> bin neu, dachte gehört sich so :D
<DaVu> kein Thema ;)
<DaVu> aber einfach fragen, wenn du eine Frage hast
<mrking> komme ich sicherlich drauf zurück, danke ;)
<tokam> libapache2-mod-php5 gibt es nicht mehr?
<k1l> bei welchem ubuntu genau?
<tokam> 16.10
<tokam> ich führe gerade das hier aus
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761713/how-can-i-downgrade-from-php-7-to-php-5-6-on-ubuntu-16-04
<le_bot> Title: apache2 - How can I downgrade from PHP 7 to PHP 5.6 on Ubuntu 16.04? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> ein server mit 16.10? das ist aber ungünstig
<stevieh> muss man oft updaten
<k1l> tokam: seit 16.04 ist php7 der standard und ersetzt php5
<tokam> und was wenn meine webanwendung noch kein pdo nutzt
<jokrebel> dann ist sie nicht auf aktuellem Stand
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige kurz eine Softwareempfehlung. Und zwar hab ich beim vlc seit längerer Zeit schon das Problem, dass bei manchen Filmdateien (vorzugsweise mkv) es immer ewig braucht, wenn man mit der Maus per Klick auf die Zeitleiste vorspult. Selbst wenn ich mit nem Android Player von dem Rechner streame funktioniert das "rumzappen" reibungsloser. Was kann ich ändern, damit das flüssiger von statten geht? Oder soll ich auf ei
<Lembert> nen anderen Player setzen?
<oxtobear> windows?
<koegs> oxtobear: was soll diese frage?
<oxtobear> vlc ist doch windows oder?
<koegs> nein
<oxtobear> oh okay
<oxtobear> sorry
<koegs> Lembert: kannst ja mal parole oder totem probieren
<koegs> Lembert: ansonsten https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VideoPlayer/
<le_bot> Title: VideoPlayer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lembert> ne, ubuntu gnome 16.04
<Lembert> ichbins
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier einen Windows-Laptop auf dem ich gerne Ubuntu installieren will (komplett formatieren). Die Daten möchte ich vorher auf meinen Desktop-Rechner kopieren auf dem bereits Ubuntu läuft. Im Desktop-Rechner steckt eine große ext4 Platte drin. Wie kopiere ich die Daten am einfachsten?
<Frickelpit> Welche Möglichkeiten hast du denn?
<nagetier> Und welche Menge ist das?
<tomreyn> RedNifre: windows share oder usb-stick würd ich sagen.
<RedNifre> Sind schon ein paar GB. Die Rechner stehen zuhause und sind im gleichen Netz.
<RedNifre> USB-Stick ist zu klein und meine externen Platten sind gerade alle mit ext formattiert.
<RedNifre> tomreyn meinst du dass Ubuntu einen Windows-Share anbieten soll und der Laptop da hin kopiert? Oder soll der Laptop alles per Windows share freigeben?
<nagetier> RedNifre: dann wäre https://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/ eine Möglichkeit
<tomreyn> dann unter windows ne (netzwerk)freigabe einrichten und von linux über den dateibrowser mit smb://RECHNERNAMEODERIP/FREIGABENAME zugreifen
<tomreyn> RedNifre: der windows-laptop macht die freigabe, linux greift drauf zu
<RedNifre> nagetier bisher hatte ich mit windows + ext eher schlechte Erfahrungen, es hat immer irgendetwas kaputt gemacht.
<RedNifre> tomreyn klingt gut, ich probier das so mal. Danke!
<nagetier> RedNifre: Ok, funktioniert hier seit Jahren fehlerfrei.. schreiben unter Windows auf ext* ausgeschlossen
<RedNifre> "schreiben unter Windows auf ext* ausgeschlossen"?
<nagetier> Ja, las es gerade nochmal, du willst von Windows NTFS< aus ext kopieren.. da wäre ich auch vorsichtig
<nagetier> Wobei das schon funktionieren soll, aber riskieren würde ich das nicht.. insbesondere nicht, wenn schon Daten auf der externen ext* formatierten Platte sind
<RedNifre> Genau, das hatte ich vor Jahren mal probiert. Endete in Tränen.
<nagetier> joa, schade
<Rochvellon> jo, das sicherste ist zum Kopieren entweder FAT, wenn es unter beiden Systemen eingesetzt werden soll, oder eine SAMBA-Freigabe
<jokrebel> habs jetzt nur überflogen; aber irgendwie stach mir das Wort Windows in nem Ubuntu-Kanal doch etwas zu oft ins Auge...
<koegs> Man hätte auch den openssh-server und winscp nutzen können
<RedNifre> Wie gut ist eigentlich der touch screen support? Kann man mit zwei Fingern zoomen? Kann man durch Verschieben scrollen oder muss man den unsichtbaren Scrollbalken treffen?
<stevieh> RedNifre: du musst fragen: wo?
<k1l> exo2: welche chromium version hast du denn? zeig mal ein "apt-cache policy chromium-browser | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RedNifre> stevieh Hm? 
<exo2> k1l: http://termbin.com/oe8s
<stevieh> touchscreen support wofür? Das meiste muss ja auch in den Programme abgefangen werden
<k1l> exo2: chromium seit dem update mal neugestartet?
<RedNifre> stevieh, das klingt jetzt etwas entmutigend. Ich hatte gehofft dass ich in jedem Program das eine Scrollbar hat scrollen könnte indem ich den Fensterinhalt mit dem Finger verschiebe. Hm.
<RedNifre> Firefox, Dateimanager, Texteditor etc.
<stevieh> ja, scrollen geht sogar auf dem niveau. aber zoomen ist so ne Sache.
<exo2> k1l: ja, sogar zweimal
<stevieh> ich hab schon mehrere Touch basierte Kioske mit Ubuntu aufgesetzt. Gehen tut das, aber ist auch immer ein wenig anstrengend.
<k1l> exo2: das ist aber die neuste version, die auch alle fixes hat. sicher, dass du html5 nutzt und kein flash bei youtube?
<RedNifre> stevieh oh, es funktioniert nicht ab Werk?
<exo2> jep ist html5
<exo2> flashplayer habe ich nicht installiert
<stevieh> RedNifre: weiss nicht wie der Status gerade ist. Probier es einfach
<k1l> exo2: also das update hat alle updates und sollte funktionieren. wenn das nicht ein 32bit problem ist.
<k1l> exo2: hast du chromium-codecs-ffmpeg und chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra installiert?
<exo2> k1l: ja hab 32bit hier und chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra sind installiert
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-20
<DerLinke> hi, is there a good backup tool, maybe one to create recoverypoints that are bootable in grub2?
<DerLinke> warum schreib ich eigentlich englisch :)
<sdx23> DerLinke: "Gut" hängt immer von deinen Anforderungen/Einsatzzweck ab. Boot bzw. zurücksetzbar aus Grub fällt mir suses System ein, das basiert aber darauf, dass / ein btrfs ist und Snapshots gemacht werden.
<DerLinke> sdx23: verstehe, mein xubuntu läuft allerdings auf einem ext4fs. Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Alternativen ?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<DerLinke> gooMo
<ShiroNeko> Hi, gibt es zufällig auf Ubuntu 16.04 Images für den Pi3?
<stevieh> es gibt wohl ein ubuntu mate
<ShiroNeko> stevieh: ich brauche aber nur ein blankes ubuntu ohne desktop
<stevieh> wieso nimmst du dann nicht gleich n debian?
<ShiroNeko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi sieht aus als wäre es das passende 
<le_bot> Title: ARM/RaspberryPi - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> siehste
<sdx23> DerLinke: as i said, depends. Schau doch mal hier:
<sdx23> !backup
<le_bot> Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Inge5568> Huhu! Wie kann ich 14.04 zwingen, ein kürzeres Passwort als 5 Zeichen zu akzeptieren?
<sash_> Sowas will man nicht
<Inge5568> sash_, klar will ich das.
<stevieh> als root geht glaub ich alles, oder?
<spY|da> mein mysqld läuft gerade auf 12 kernen mit 100%, neustart hat ncihts gebracht, jemand eine idee?
<koegs> spY|da: evtl. mal mit mtop gucken
<stevieh> und was sagen die Logs?
<koegs> http://www.tecmint.com/mysql-performance-monitoring/
<le_bot> Title: 4 Useful Commandline Tools to Monitor MySQL Performance in Linux (at www.tecmint.com)
<spY|da> stevieh, error.log von mysql http://pastie.org/10984334
<le_bot> Title: #10984334 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<stevieh> ist das längeR? :-)
<spY|da> stevieh, ja, ist länger aber ich hab das problem jetzt eingegrenzt 
<spY|da> liegt an der joomla installation 
<stevieh> na, dann grenze es mal ein
<spY|da> wenn ich die joomla webseite rausnehme und apache neustarte ist ruhe :D
<stevieh> siehste.
<spY|da> danke für den hinweis auf mtop 
<spY|da> das kannte ich noch nicht
<LupusE> apt-cache show mtop
<LupusE> hmm.
<LupusE> achso, mysql ... ich bin raus :)
<k1l_> mtop is wohl eh deprecated. mytop ist aber in den repos
<LupusE> yakkety ist latest stable?
<LupusE> ah, xenial ist LTS ... daher hatte ich noch nicht aktualisiert.
<k1l_> jo, 16.04 ist die aktuelle LTS, die nächste kommt ja erst 18.04
<Inge5568> Wie kriege ich raus, welches Dateisystem ein konkreter im Thunar automatisch eingehängter USB-Stick hat
<Inge5568> ?
<nagetier> Inge5568: mount
<LupusE> mount
<sdx23> !mount
<le_bot> Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<Inge5568> Habt ihrs mal konkreter? In dem Wiki steht nur was zu mount -l (was die gesuchte Info nicht ausgibt) sowie Dateisysteme einbinden und aushängen (was ich nicht will.)
<nagetier> Inge5568: nur 'mount' in die Konsole
<sash_> Inge5568: Nur mount eingeben. Da stehen dann alle eingehängten Devices inkl. ihrer Dateisysteme.
<nagetier> :)
<LupusE> du gibst ein mount. drueckst enter. suchst raus was dein stick ist, und liesst im 3. feld nach welches FS das ist.
<nagetier> Thunar selbst gibt die Information nicht aus?
<Inge5568> LupusE, da taucht nirgends die Bezeichnung "Datenträger 16 GB" auf, die im Thunar steht.
<LupusE> dann hast du noch ein ganz anders problem und solltest die frage neu definieren.
<koegs> Inge5568 / rentier: dann guck oben in die Leiste von Thunar, da steht iirc der Mount-Pfad zum Gerät
<Inge5568> LupusE, ah!
<Inge5568> thx
<exo2> k1l_: youtube geht wieder. lag wohl an youtube selbst denke ich.
<Inge5568> Servus, ich hab gemäß des Abschnitts "Verwendung für (U)EFI¶" auf https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin/ meinen USB-Stick formatiert und die so entstandene Fat32-Partition lässt sich mit gparted nicht mehr löschen, wie krieg ich die wieder weg?
<le_bot> Title: UNetbootin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Inge5568: neue partitionstabelle erzeugen, was alle daten killt auf dem stick
<ghostmag> Hellow Lieblingsubuntu-IRCChannel <3 habe mich wieder dran gesetzt, Wake OnLan funktioniertüchtig zu machen und dabei herausgefunden: Ubuntu erkennt meine LAN Verbindung nicht mehr, sobald WoL in den Mainboardeinstellungen aktiviert ist
<ghostmag> WoL funktioniert aber - auch wenn es unter dem Dualboot Windows deaktiviert ist. 
<ghostmag> Ideen, woran das liegen kann? Inkompatibilität mit dem Mainboard und ich kann das unter Ubuntu vergessen?
<hoodow> ghostmag: 15s Google: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_configuration#Realtek_no_link_.2F_WOL_problem
<le_bot> Title: Network configuration - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<ghostmag> hoodow: Das klingt tatsächlich unglaublich akkurat, nur der Part mit dem linklight (damit ich das Lämpchen am LAN-Anschluss gemeint, nehme ich an), trifft nicht zu. Die Lampe leuchtet durchgehend
<hoodow> ghostmag: Und was hast du für einen Chip?
<ghostmag> hoodow: pastebin.com/4q89gEt4
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/4q89gEt4
<koegs> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/257172/network-not-working-after-wake-on-lan
<le_bot> Title: centos - Network not working after wake on lan - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<koegs> gibt zumindest leute mit den gleichen problemen :(
<hoodow> koegs: Das passt auch zum lspci.
<koegs> da scheint es irgendeine korrelation zwischen verwendetem treiber und WOL zu geben
<koegs> ich würde mal raten: ohne bug-report bei launchpad wird das auch so bleiben
<ghostmag> Hat auch ein ähnliches Mainboard. Werde mich dann noch ein bisschen mit hoodows Lösungsvorschlägen bemühen und mich sonst wohl abfinden müssen
<ghostmag> Sehr schade, trotzdem danke koegs und hoodow
<jokrebel> is das ein Desktop/Tower? ghostmag
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Jav
<jokrebel> dann einfach ne andere Netzwerkkarte einbaun und die On-Board im BIOS deaktivieren
<jokrebel> sowas hat man doch im Keller liegen ;-)
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Leider nicht, aber der Ansatz gefällt mir schonmal. Die paar Euro ist mir das auf jeden Fall wert - allein um das Projekt nicht aufgeben zu müssen
<k1l_> naja, da sind ja durchaus möglichkeiten genannt. 
<ghostmag> hoodow: Habe sämtliche Treiber unter Windows deinstalliert und dabei keine Besserung gefunden, das schließe ich damit einfach mal aus
<ghostmag> Nebenbei bemerkt, dass nur ein Shutdown unter Ubuntu die LAN Verbindung deaktiviert
<Burghard> Hi... kann mir wer sagen ob und wie ich hier nen privaten channel erstellen kann?
<k1l_> Burghard: einfach einen kanal betreten. wenn es ihn noch nicht gibt, dann wird er erstellt.
<Frickelpit> Burghard: da würde ich lieber mal in #freenode fragen
<Inge5568> k1l_, thx
<Inge5568> jemand noch eine Idee, wieso ich den Laptop nicht mit dem Kaspersky Rettungsimage gebootet bekomme? "FATAL: failed to mount block device of live imageusy" 
<Inge5568> "refusing to continue" => kurz danach Kernelpanic / stillstand
<Inge5568> diesen Fehler mit 'already mounted' https://plus.google.com/+Solus-Project/posts/Kf6DHinoMkf bekam ich interessanterweise nur, als ich den Stick in eine andere USB-Buchse stopfte *während* die Maus noch drin war
<Inge5568> ohne maus... FATAL: etc
<jokrebel> öhm? Versuch ne Ubuntu-DVD. Wenns mit der auch nicht geht, kannst nochmal fragen :-)
<Inge5568> jok ok
<Inge5568> jokrebel, mit Ubuntu geht es vom gleichen USB-Stick. wie krieg ich denn jetzt das Kaspersky ans laufen?
<jokrebel> Inge5568: Mit Ubuntu gehts? "Problem solved for ubuntu support" - dass musst dann schon die Kaspersky Leute fragen. Aber hast überhaupt das Image per Checksume geprüft? Vielleicht ist es ja nur "schlecht runtergeladen" oder "schlecht gebrannt". 
<jokrebel> Aber Hilfe dazu überschreitet die Möglichkeiten hier herin
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-21
<bekks> nils_2: behebst du bitte mal dein connect problem?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Guest61268> toll
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Hier gibt es einen PC, der nun zusätzlich Ram bekommen hat. Da nun identische Ram Chips verbaut sind, zeigt das Bios ein Feature namens 'Dual Channel' an, was theoretisch schnelleren Zugriff ermöglichen soll. Dummerweise wird nun die verbaute Soundkarte nicht mehr 'gefunden'. Die Soundkarte ist eine SB Audigy, die wohl auch Shared Memory benutzt. Kann das eine das andere verursachen?
<Frickelpit> Wie viele RAM-Slots hat das Board?
<Lengsdorfer> 2
<Lengsdorfer> jetzt sind 2*8GB drin
<tomreyn> könnte schon sein dass das bios da müll macht, schwer zu sagen. linux sollte beim booten meckern wenn ihm speicherbereiche geklaut wurden die es braucht. schau auch mal was der audidy-treiber sagt wenn er geladen wird.
<Lengsdorfer> das linux meckert nicht, sondern freut sich über mehr ram:). der audigy treiber sagt, das die karte nicht da ist
<tomreyn> und lspci / lsusb bestätigen das?
<tomreyn> gleiche kernelversion wie vor der ram- und bios-rekonfiguration?
<tomreyn> wird die soundkarte wieder erkannt wenn du dual channel wieder deaktivierst?
<tomreyn> sind bios-updates verfügbar?
<tomreyn> um welche ubuntu-version handelt es sich?
<tomreyn> schon einen kreuztest der dimms probiert?
<Lengsdorfer> so. man kann das dual channel im bios abstellen und die soundkarte funktioniert wieder
<tiax> Hi
<tiax> Ich installiere gerade Ubuntu und verwende für die Festplatte LUKS und btrfs. Was kommt da in die /etc/crypttab bzgl subvolumes?
<tiax> ich habe im installer einfach die /dev/mapper/cryptroot mit btrfs formattieren lassen, es gibt also die standard-Subvolumes des ubuntu installers
<tiax> Die Antwort lautet natürlich: die UUIDs der physikalischen Partitionen und in die crypttab kommen keine subvolumes, die kommen erst in der fstab
<stevieh> aber schön, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben ;_)
<tomreyn> was sind "Subvolumes"?
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-22
<LupusE> gmorgen
<Inge5568> Huhu. Ich hab im Druckstatus noch dutzende Druckaufträge, teils Monate alt, an einen Drucker, der momentan nicht mal angeschlossen ist. Wie kriege ich die gelöscht?
<Inge5568> pdf Ausdruck skalieren - ich hab das gleiche Problem wie dieser User: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pdf-datei-skaliert-drucken/
<le_bot> Title: PDF Datei skaliert drucken › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Inge5568> Kennt jemand zufällig die Lösung, muss ich da einen andere Druckertrieber nehmen oder so was?
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-23
<Approach> Hi@all, versuche gerade paar file umzuwandeln zu utf8. Nun ist es so, das einige files bereits uft8 sind. Dabei denke ich, das es nicht schlimm sein kann wenn ich über die files auch drüber laufen lasse. Nun bekomme ich ein  ganz komisches format.
<Approach> http://pastebin.com/9x9x5QCg
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] vagrant@laravel:/vagrant/IALegacy$ file login.php login.php: PHP script, ASCII - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Approach> vielleicht kann mir einer erklären wo der unterschied zwischen ASCII text <> UTF-8 Unicode Text ist?
<Approach> irgendwie verwirrend
<Robert_Zenz> Approach, fuer die ersten 128 byte gibt es keinen (also das Alphabet, Zahlen und "normale" Sonderzeichen), dahinter wird's kompliziert.
<rhagu> Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei einen fileserver mit ubuntu 16.04 aufzusetzen. Die Clients sind Windows Linux und OSX, jetzt ist zumindest für Win und Linux Samba das Mittel der Wahl. Aber wie sieht es mit OSX aus? Sollte ich extra Netatalk installieren um schöneSymbole und einfachen Zugriff in OSX zu haben oder kann Samba das auch?
<empedokles78> Mit welchem Programm lassen sich PDF-Dokumente, die man im Büroumfeld erhält, ausfüllen?
<NTQ> Wie kann ich herausfinden, welche Kernelmodule für was verantwortlich sind? Im Speziellen geht es mir um iwldvm. Manchmal geht mein WLAN nach dem Standby nicht mehr, dann entlade ich iwldvm, iwlwifi und lade sie dann wieder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass das WLAN auch ohne iwldvm geht.
<NTQ> empedokles78: Nur mit dem Acrobat Reader, meines Wissens.
<stevieh1> NTQ: wie meinst du "für was verantwortlich"?
<stevieh1> dafür gibts das internet und den source code
<NTQ> stevieh1: Na jedes Kernelmodul macht doch was bestimmtes. Bin nur neugierig
<stevieh1> jamodinfo iwldvm
<stevieh1> modinfo even
<NTQ> ach, so einfach. peinlich. Danke
<stevieh1> kannte ich auch nicht mehr ;-)
<phablet> hello
<uniCATx> angenommen ich erstelle den backup des systems (home). wie komme ich an den backup verzeichnis, wenn das system kollabiert?
<bekks> GEnauso wie du das tust um das Backup zu erzeugen.
<uniCATx> auch wenn das system sich verabschiedet hat? verstehe ich nicht, sorry
<nagetier> uniCATx: dann nimmt man ein System, welches funktioniert.. und wenn es nur dazu da ist, das Backup herzustellen
<nagetier> Wenn du nur /home sicherst, ist alles andere natürlich verloren
<nagetier> uniCATx: /home ist dir wichtig, alles andere nicht, also musst du "alles andere" neu installieren, und von dort aus das Backup herstellen
<nagetier> s/,/./
<nagetier> und ein funktionierendes System kann auch ein Live-System sein
<uniCATx> nagetier, ok, verstanden.. super, gerade wollte ich nach LS fragen..
<nagetier> ist denn das?
<nagetier> ok
<uniCATx> somit ist das Thema erledigt. Vielen dank...
<uniCATx> es war eine verständnis frage, da sonst alles i. O.. thx
<nagetier> Bitte
<uniCATx> nagetier, könntest Du Dir noch was anschauen?
<nagetier> würde es versuchen, ja
<uniCATx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23675276/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * nagetier grob gesichtet
<uniCATx> was sind die DEPs?
<nagetier> uniCATx: kann ich nicht sagen
<bekks> Wo steht da was von "DEPs"?
<nagetier> abhängigkeiten, vermute ich..
<uniCATx> DEP-11 Metadaten
<nagetier> ist aber vage
<uniCATx> die generieren errors
<bekks> Nö, tun sie nicht.
<bekks> In deinem Paste sind keine Fehler zu sehen.
<nagetier> AppStream.. error
<uniCATx> bekks, Zeile 23
<uniCATx> ja
<nagetier> uniCATx: den habe ich hier auch seit wochen.. kann es dir leider nicht sagen
<uniCATx> habe nach ursache gesucht
<bekks> uniCATx: Und woher weisst du dass der Fehler nicht von Zeile 3 verursacht wird?
<nagetier> uniCATx: aber das sollte dir deine suchmaschine beantworten
<nagetier> ich fing mal grob an, das zu erfahren, hatte dann aber keine lust mehr
<uniCATx> bekks, InRelesase???
<bekks> Das beantwortet google mit dem ersten Treffer bei eingabe der Fehlermeldung.
<uniCATx> moment
<bekks> uniCATx: In Zeile 3 wird etwas heruntergeladen. Woran siehst du, dass der Fehler nicht in Zeile 3 entsteht?
<uniCATx> bekks, weil die zeile 3 mit zeile 4 OK abgeschlossen ist
<bekks> Zeile 5 dagegen nicht...
<uniCATx> ???? war nur eine vermutung ;P
<bekks> Gib die Fehlermeldung in Google ein, und finde das erste Ergebnis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/+bug/1575248
<uniCATx> genau, wieso???
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1575248 “fwupd: Error message due to invalid AppStream file...” : Bugs : fwupd package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> Dann scroll nach unten und lies die letzten beiden Einträge.
<nagetier> bekks: steht da etwas auch eine Lösung? :)
<bekks> NAtürlich.
<nagetier> muss ich tatsächlich lesen
<bekks> Zumal man schon im Header des Bugs lesen kann "Fix Released" :P
<nagetier> als wenn ich den Link heute anklicken würde..
<uniCATx> ;-)
<nagetier> und warum wird das nicht durch Updates gelöst..
<uniCATx> eben
<nagetier> sehe das jetzt tatsächlich seit ~2 Monaten
<bekks> Weil ihr beiden LESEN müsst.
<bekks> Lest den vorletzen Eintrag, klickt auf den Link. Gelangt zu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1644498 und lest. :)
<uniCATx> nagetier, an die Arbeit, los
<bekks> Das tut echt nie weh.
<nagetier> ich will ein *nahezu* "fehlerfreies" OS, und nicht immer wieder nachlesen müssen
<uniCATx> seit 2,5 monaten kämpfe ich dagegen
<bekks> nagetier: Dann steig auf Windows um :)
<nagetier> na?!
<nagetier> :)
<bekks> uniCATx: Gegen das Lesen? Ja, das kann ich bestätigen, dass du das tust.
<bekks> Mich hat das jetzt knapp zwei Minuten gekostet, anhand der Fehlermeldung die Lösung zu finden. Warum brauchst du dafür 2,5 Monate?
<uniCATx> nein nein, es war der BUG gemeint.. & ich teile die meinung von nagetier ... aber bekks sei dank!!!
<nagetier> bekks: hat es denn Nachteile im Bezug auf die Updates, es nicht zu beheben?
<bekks> Nö :)
<nagetier> k
<uniCATx> genau bekks , die Antwort auf die Frage hätte ich gerne gehabt
<uniCATx> oder liebe nicht...
<nagetier> bekks: Wieso verlinkst du die Lösung dann? ;)
<bekks> uniCATx: Die Antwort steht in dem Bug den ich verlinkt habe.
<bekks> uniCATx: Lesen und die Stelle finiden musst du jetzt alleine.
<uniCATx> bekks, ok
<bekks> nagetier: Weil ich weiß dass alleine die Verlinkung schon eine fast unüberbrückbare Hürde für seine Faulheit ist.
<bekks> Das ist quasi so, als würde ich nichts von der Lösung verraten.
<nagetier> Nein, das ist Ignoranz
<nagetier> also von meiner Seite.. habe keine Lust, immer und ewig alles nachlesen zu müssen, um die Probleme anderer zu umgehen
<nagetier> dann lebe ich halt mit solchen Nichtigkeiten.. dass es eigentlich nicht mehr als eine Meldung ist, die sich nicht weiter auswirkt, dachte ich mir schon
<nagetier> ansosnten wäre das ja noch trauriger.. OT ende
<uniCATx> suuuuuuuper. it works!!! ;P bekks : thx :-) nagetier : Kopf hoch, wir schaffen das :-)
<nagetier> so einfach?
<nagetier> Gut, dass ich den Suchbegriff immer wieder bekomme ;)
<uniCATx> nagetier, ich wundere mich, dass ich es übersehen habe.. mein letzter Stand war: Problem aufgenommen, an der Lösung wird gearbeitet..
<uniCATx> und heute, dank bekks , bingo!!!
<nagetier> Ja, bekks ist schon die Lösung
<nagetier> Allerdings hoffe ich noch immer Bugs werden durch Updates gelöst
<uniCATx> nagetier, aber wichtig: zunächts libappstream3 auf den neusten stand bringen, #41
<uniCATx> das dachte ich mir auch...
<uniCATx> und zwar relativ zeitnahe 
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-24
<uniCATx> nagetier, zum Thema fixing AppStream: http://howwhywhat.in/how-to-fix-appstream-cache-update-completed-but-some-metadata-was-ignored-due-to-errors
<le_bot> Title: How to fix “AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.”?" | How Why What (at howwhywhat.in)
<uniCATx> geht einfach...
<uniCATx> was ich NICHT kann, ist zu patchen... #13 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1644498
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1644498 “apt-get update returns “AppStream cache update com...” : Bugs : appstream package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<uniCATx> damit aber habe ich den AppStream auf v. 10 upgedatet
<janda> Frohes Weihnachtsfest
<DaVu> dito
<uniCATx> Stimmt die Gleichung: sudo apt-get remove --purge <programmname> (Terminal) = Zum vollständigen Entfernen ··LÖSCHEN·· (Synaptic) ?
<uniCATx> hab ich danach das gleiche Ergebnis?
<fford> uniCATx: ein "man apt-get" in der Shell klärt dich da auf^^
<uniCATx> fford, einfaches JA/NEIN/JA(e)IN :-) ps: ;P thx
<fford> uniCATx: Ich weiß, dass Du das so haben möchtest, alles schön einfach und mundgerecht^^
<bekks> Heutzutage nutzt man apt, nicht mehr apt-get
<fford> ^^
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige kurz eine Softwareempfehlung. Und zwar hab ich beim vlc seit längerer Zeit schon das Problem, dass bei manchen Filmdateien (vorzugsweise mkv) es immer ewig braucht, wenn man mit der Maus per Klick auf die Zeitleiste vorspult. Selbst wenn ich mit nem Android Player von dem Rechner streame funktioniert das "rumzappen" reibungsloser. Was kann ich ändern, damit das flüssiger von statten geht? Oder soll ich auf ei
<Lembert> nen anderen Player setzen?
<DaVu> Lembert: Android Player?
<DaVu> mit welchem Android Player spielst du denn die MKVs auf deinem Ubuntu Rechner ab?
<DaVu> ah....jetzt habe ich mich verlesen....du streams von dem Ubuntu Rechner auf einen Android PLayer und das geht reibungsloser...sorry
<DaVu> Lembert: was ist denn das für eine Hardware auf dem Ubuntu Rechner? Die Grafikeinheit wäre wichtig
<Lembert> ich meine damit am androidhandy (bsplayer,vlc) über wlan zu streamen geht reibungsloser als am rechner mit vlc
<DaVu> Ja, habe ich jetzt verstanden ;)
<DaVu> was für eine Hardware benutzt du für Ubuntu? Welche Grafikkarte?
<nagetier> Lembert: mit mplayer könnte man mal gegenprüfen
<nagetier> also, u.a., gibt natürlich noch x andere
<DaVu> wir müssen erstmal wissen, ob wir eine hardwarebeschleunigung haben oder nicht ;)
<DaVu> wenn nicht, dann müsssen wir wissen, wie potent die CPU ist
<DaVu> ansonsten raten wir uns nen Wolf ;)
<nagetier> DaVu: hast ja schon recht :)
<DaVu> aber anscheinend werden wir das nie erfahren ;)
<Lembert> So, CPU AMD Penom 4x3ghz, grafik, geforce 2gtx 95, ubuntu 1604, 
<Lembert> :)
<DaVu> sorry...aber die Grafikkarte kenne ich nicht
<DaVu> Redest du von einer GTX950?
<Lembert> ne gtx295, von der leistung her kann ich games wie counterstrike auf mittleren einstellungen spielen
<DaVu> nvidia treiber sind richtig installiert?
<Lembert> http://www.nvidia.de/object/product_geforce_gtx_295_de.html
<le_bot> Title: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 | NVIDIA (at www.nvidia.de)
<DaVu> ansonsten einfach mal in die nvidia settings schauen und die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktivieren
<Lembert> die treiber sind die nouveau treiber
<DaVu> das ist schon mal falsch
<DaVu> nouveau bietet keine Hardwarebeschleunigung
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu nutzt du genau? Unity?
<DaVu> oder Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu?
<Lembert> ubuntu gnome
<DaVu> dann such mal in den Einstellungen nach "Zusätzliche Treiber"
<DaVu> dort mal suchen lassen und dort dann einen der NVidia Treiber nehmen
<Lembert> ahja, ansonsten hab ich noch 340.98 von nvidia340 und 304.132 von nvidia304 zur auswahl
<DaVu> !Nvidia
<Lembert> ja
<DaVu> nimm den 340er
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/
<le_bot> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> das wird dir auch helfen
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia/
<le_bot> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Bei Ubuntu 16.04: nvidia-340 - GeForce 8 und 9 series, GeForce 100 bis 300 series
<DaVu> fällt also genau in deinen Bereich
<Lembert> ok ich versuchs mal
<einszweidrei> Hallo. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, KDE 4 anstatt KDE 5 in Kubuntu 16.04 zu verwenden?
<Lembert> DaVu: sieht gut aus, ist zwar nicht sooo zackig wie am handy aber bisschen besser als vorher
<DaVu> na bitte. Es geht doch ;)
<Lembert> dankeschön
<DaVu> Vielleicht nochmal die NVidia Settings druchstöber ob du da noch was tweaken kannst
<Lembert> ja, ich les mir mal das wiki komplett durch
<DaVu> viel Spaß und schöne Weihnachten
<Lembert> ebenso danke
<Rochvellon> einszweidrei: Auf eine einfache Weise sicherlich nicht, da Du KDE 4 selber kompilieren und installieren müsstest, wo dann sicherlich einiges nicht mehr richtig funktionieren würde.
<AndChat458964> Hallo habe unter Ubuntu mit ClamAv folgenden Trojaner gefunden Win.Trojan.Toa 5370234-0 kann das nen Falafel positive sein? 
<AndChat458964> False positive
<AndChat458964> In usr/lib/firefox/omni.ja
<AndChat458964> Frohes Fest Schöne Bescherung :-(
<ppq> falafel positives gibts oft, kann also sein, klar
<ppq> lad die datei einfach mal bei virustotal.com hoch
<ppq> dann kannst du gucken was die anderen schlangenölprogramme dazu sagen
<ppq> generell musst du dir keine sorgen machen, wenn du firefox aus der paketverwaltung installiert hast, die sind nämlich signirt
<ppq> +e
<AndChat458964> Nutze gerade mein Handy Autokorrektur diesdas
<ppq> und in /usr/lib/... kann man als normaler user nicht schreiben, deshalb muss das seit der installation da sein
<ppq> ... oder irgendeine malware hat rootrechte auf deiner kiste, dann ist eh alles verloren
<AndChat458964> Das befürchte ich, nur vorher.
<AndChat458964> In Opt/sublime... wird auch was gefunden
<AndChat458964> Insg 8 Dateien 6 im home/...
<ppq> ich tippe nach wie vor auf falafel, schmeiß halt mal virustotal.com an
<AndChat458964> Nice nur ClamAv sendet nen Treffer
<ppq> jo, dann ist alles gut
<ppq> du siehst wie viel solche programme bringen ^^
<AndChat458964> Ich hatte vorher Traffic etwa 100kiB/s up ohne das was lief
<AndChat458964> Machte mich stutzig.
<Frickelpit> traffic wohin?
<ppq> bei sowas kannst du mit netstat gucken, welcher prozess dafür verantwortlich ist
<ppq> !netstat
<le_bot> Informationen zu netstat finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/netstat
<AndChat458964> netstat -p | grep tcp
<AndChat458964> Gab mc.vanwa.ch:9001 aus von tor
<AndChat458964> Tor abgestellt dann Traffic https und SSH und geoclue
<AndChat458964> Tor opesshserver deinstalliert jetzt erstmal Ruhe
<AndChat458964>  Bei allen 8 schlägt nur ClamAv an. Thx a lot
<AndChat458964> Dann freu ich mich jetzt mal auf Bescherung
<AndChat458964> Danke nochmal
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-25
<Mr_Torgue> seit einem kernel-update habe ich probleme beim booten
<Mr_Torgue> usbhid 3-2.1:1.1: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint
<Mr_Torgue> diese meldung erhalte ich. danach gehts nichts mehr weiter.
<jokrebel> Mr_Torgue: Der komplette Output in nem NoPasteService würde sicher hilfreicher sein. Inclusive des eingegebenen Befehls
<jokrebel> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tomreyn> Mr_Torgue: stöpsel mal alle usb-geräte ab und steck dann nur die dran die du unbedingt brauchst (tastatur, ggf. maus) und versuch's nochmal.
<tomreyn> und probier auch verschiedene usb-ports, also wenn die tastatur vorne am rechner hängt dann steck sie mal hinten dran usw.
<Mr_Torgue> ok. danke. das wird etwas dauern bis ich das durch hab :/
<jokrebel> *seufz* tomreyn und ich hätt echt gern die komplette Ein-/Ausgabe gesehn...
<tomreyn> jokrebel: vielleicht kommt die ja noch...
<tomreyn> okay, vielleicht auch nicht. aber so oder so kam ja mal gar nix mehr zurück.
<jokrebel> is ja jetzt erst mal beschäftigt mit den verschiedenen USB Steckmöglichkeiten :/
<DerLinke> moin, gibts eine paa mit den aktuellen radeon driver?
<jokrebel> wenn dann höchstens ppa
<DerLinke> sorry, meinte ich
<ring0> DerLinke, bestimmt. was spricht gegen die verwendung der version aus den standard quellen?
<jokrebel> aber wenn Du besser Dein "eigentliches Problem" mit dem "Originalen" beschreibst, wär das wohl zielführender
<DerLinke> mein Spiel schmiert immer ab und da dachte ich, ich sehe mich nach aktuelleren Treiber um und melde gleich die LogFiles von meinen letzten Fehlern auf launchpad o.ä.
<jokrebel> _ein_ Spiel schmiert ab? Und da ist dann sicher der Grafiktreiber schuld? Woraus schließt Du das? Mal abgesehn davon, dass es bessere Fehlerbeschreibungen gäbe, als "schmiert ab"
<DerLinke> jokrebel: wenn statt des Spieles die Konsole angezeigt, die mir die Millisekunden hochzählt, seit wann "radeon" "ringed", gehe ich davon aus, das es damit etwas zu tun haben könnte. Die genaue Log suche ich gerade
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu, welche HW, welche Treibeversion, welche Fehlermeldung?
<DerLinke> AMD R5 M200 (Mullins) ... xorg-server 2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1
<DerLinke> radeon 0000:00:01.0: fence driver on ring [0 bis 7] use gpu addr [...] and cpu addr [...]
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu?
<DerLinke> xubuntu 16.10
<DerLinke> die LTS bootet bei meiner Hardware nicht, der bug ist seit Kernel 4.8 behoben, weshalb ich die 16.10 nutze
<bekks> Und welcher Treiber?
<DerLinke> die radeon Version? mit lspci zeigt er mir nur die HW-Speci an
<DerLinke> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics] (rev 05)
<bekks> Gut, dann finde heraus welche Treiberversion du hast, und welche Fehlermeldung du bekommst.
<bekks> lspci -k zeigt dir auch an, welcher Treiber verwendet wird.
<DerLinke> muss das spiel nochmal starten, die logfiles zeigen mir die Fehler scheinbar nicht an
<DerLinke> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<bekks> Und nun finde die Treiberversion heraus die du installiert hast.
<DerLinke> bekks: libdrm-radeon1 2.4.70-1     bzw   xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu 1.1.2-1    bzw mesa-va-drivers 12.0.3-1ubuntu2
<ring0> DerLinke, interessant könnte noch xserver-xorg-video-radeon sein
<DerLinke> xserver-xorg-video-radeon 1:7.7.1-1
<bekks> DerLinke: Das ist ist libdrm für radeon.
<DerLinke> werde warscheinlich gleich off sein, will die Fehlermeldungen fotografieren. danach hilft nur ein Hardreset. Also bis gleich ^^
<jokrebel> !sysreq
<bekks> DerLinke: Schon per SSH oder sysreq probiert?
<DerLinke> ring0 , bekks hier die Fehlermeldung https://pl.vc/u1cc7
<le_bot> Title: picload.org | photo_20161225_210116.jpg (at picload.org)
<bekks> Das ist die Konsolenausgabe ;) Was genau führt zu dieser Ausgabe?
<DerLinke> das Spielen von Team Fortress 2 (Steam deb)
<bekks> Also passiert das mitten im Spiel?
<DerLinke> japp
<DerLinke> sieht irgendwie nichtmal nach einer Fehlermeldung aus, oder? ^^
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht, da wir keine Logs des Spiels haben.
<DerLinke> die Fehlermeldungen von Steam sind leer
<DerLinke> aber um auf mein eigentliches Anliegen zurück zu kommen: gibt es eine offizielle PPA für radeon und mesa-Treiber?
<jokrebel> Dein eigentliches Anliegen sollte immer noch sein, den vermeindlichen Fehler zu finden und nicht wild mit PPAs für den Grafiktreiber eine try&error Odysee anzustreben
<DerLinke> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<DerLinke> meine xorg-logfile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23684241/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DerLinke> fontpath evtl. sonst seh ich nicht wirklich etwas
<bekks> Deswegen fragte ich nach dem Logfile des Spiels.
<DerLinke> die Fehlerlogs sind leider leer
<bekks> Und was sagt der Spielehersteller dazu?
<DerLinke> steam-support sagt, ich solle meine Grafiktreiber aktualisieren ^
<jokrebel> was genau ist denn das Problem (außer dass im Terminal ein paar Meldungen zu sehen sind wo Du nicht mal selbst weist, ob das Fehler sind)
<bekks> Des wisse mer aach nod ned.
<bekks> *noch
<DerLinke> nachdem mitten im Spiel selbiges durch den fotografierten und fortlaufenden Text angezeigt wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass das mein Problem ist. Welches Problem genau vorliegt kann ich aufgrund der vorhandenen Logs nicht sagen
<jokrebel> Du wirst ja kaum im Terminal spielen und dann stört dieser Text das Spiel... Was_genau_passiert_mit_dem_Spielfenster?
<DerLinke> scheinbar schmiert es ab ^^ die Zeilen wiederholen sich mit fortlaufender Zeitangabe. Man kann nicht in andere Fenster Tabben, Strg-C geht auch nicht. Nur noch ein Reset bringt mich da raus
<DerLinke> als noob würde ich sagen, der komplette xserver schmiert ab
<DerLinke> kA
<jokrebel> läuft das Spiel denn in nem Fenster unter Deinem $Ubuntu? Was passiert mit diesem Fenster? Schließt sich [ ] wird dunkel [ ] gesamtes Ubuntu ist weg [ ] ...
<DerLinke> also ja, es ist ein Linux-Spiel (kein Wine) und ja es schließt sich [x] wird dunkel [x] und mein Ubuntu ist scheinbar samt Spiel "weg" [x], dafür wiederholen sich dann die Zeilen wie Fotografiert [x]
<DerLinke> und aus der Anzeige, die meine OpenGL-Anwendung überlagert/ersetzt kommt man nicht mehr raus, außer via reset
<bekks> Dann guck doch mal in dmesg, ob dein X Server abstürzt.
<DerLinke> nach den "fence driver on ring...." meldungen steht noch 
<DerLinke> perf: interrupt took too long (2505 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 79750
<bekks> DerLinke: Was steht in dmesg? In einen Pastebin bitte.
<DerLinke> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23684498/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DerLinke> scheinbar zeigt er mir nicht alles im terminal an
<bekks> Wie machst du denn die dmesg Ausgabe, wenn doch angeblich bei den Meldungen nur noch ein Hardreset hilft?
<DerLinke> nach dem reset
<DerLinke> sonst wäre ich nicht in der Lage hier zu schreiben
<bekks> Dann ist es sinnlos.
<DerLinke> ^^
<bekks> dmesg enthält den kernel ring buffer, der bei einem reboot natürlich neu angelegt wird.
<k1l_> kannst in /var/log gucken ob die alten syslog und dmesg den kram enthslten
<DerLinke> ok. ich installiere gerade mal das xdiagnose-tool und wenn das nichts hilft, habe ich aktualisierte treiber gefunden
<bekks> Was für ein Tool? Und wozu?
<bekks> Und wo hast du welche Treiber gefunden?
<DerLinke> xdiagnose, der liest scheinbar nur die logs aus die ich schon kenne
<DerLinke> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<le_bot> Title: Updated and Optimized Open Graphics Drivers : Oibaf (at launchpad.net)
<DerLinke> die sind ein Tick neuer als die installierten
<bekks> Definiere "Tick".
<bekks> Kannst du endlich mal anfangen konkrete Informationen zu liefern, ohne dass man dreimal nachfragen muss?
<bekks> Der Radeon-Treiber ist tot, seit einiger Zeit, und durch amdgpu ersetzt worden. Also ist das was anderes als "einen Tick neuer".
<DerLinke> eine Versionsnummer neuer
<bekks> Lies nochmal was ich gerade schrieb.
<DerLinke> und soweit ich weis ist der amdgpu treiber nur für neuere Chipsätze
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-18
<machin907> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgsuuhe: Guest ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<le_bot> Title: LIVE FROM BROOKYLN: THE L0DE RADIO HOUR! - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<machin907> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETpoyvbkc: Guest ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<machin907> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETtshqm: Guest ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<machin907> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETpeeoyvcoi: Guest ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<le_bot> Title: LIVE FROM BROOKYLN: THE L0DE RADIO HOUR! - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Siju> nice ascii-work :)
<a_> hallo
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<a_> was ist denn der standardweg um ein selbstkompiliertes tool ausführbar zu machen besipiel:    ~/.opt/tool; ln -s ~/.opt/tool/tool ~/bin/; --> Unable to find the  binary in the same directory as this script
<a_> *Beispiel
<DaVu> chmod +x?
<a_> ja ne ist klar :-D schon bezogen auf das beispiel ;-)
<k1l> bei ubuntu packt man selbstgebastelten kram in ~bin/
<Frickelpit> a_: und man nimmt die korrekte Syntax für ln
<k1l> der ist dann auch im $PATH nach dem einloggen
<a_> soweit bin ich, aber bekomme vom skript: Unable to find the  binary in the same directory as this script
<a_> jetzt mit nem wrapper in das directory zu wechseln (pushd, popd) ist auch nicht so schön weil dann die dem skript übergeben rel pfade nicht mehr passen :-/
<Frickelpit> ln -s -t ~/bin /opt/tool/tool
<Frickelpit> ungetestet aber sollte klappen
<a_> ah, 
<a_> hmm, ob ich    'ln TARGET... DIRECTORY', oder 'ln -t DIRECTORY TARGET...' benutze ändert auch nichts an dem problem :/
<a_> dachte da gibts vllt irgendwas standardmäßiges für skripte die abhängigkeiten in ihrer directory erwartwen, wäre jetzt merkwürdig alle binaries in ~/bin zu verlinken oder?
<Frickelpit> a_: nimm mal in dem Script den absoluten Pfad
<a_> das tool ist nicht von mir: https://github.com/lvdmaaten/bhtsne    gibts da keine andere lösung ohne rumfrickeln? :-P
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - lvdmaaten/bhtsne: Barnes-Hut t-SNE (at github.com)
<Frickelpit> a_: du kannst das auch einfach nach /usr/local/bin schieben, wenn in dem tool die Pfade zum Aufrufen drin stehen aber deine Meldung härt sich ja eher danach an, dass das binary im gleichen Verzeichnis erwartet wird, wie das Script.
<Frickelpit> s/härt/hört/
<sdx23> a_: Das Skript nach ~/bin kopieren, dann einfache Zeile 56 ändern, BH_TSNE_BIN_PATH auf das korrekte setzen. So frickelig ist das nicht.
<a_> stimmt, hab gesehen dass es nur eine abhängigkeit ist
<a_> ln -s -t /usr/local/bin /usr/local/bhtsne/bh_tsne 
<a_> ln -s -t /usr/local/bin/bhtsne /usr/local/bhtsne/bhtsne.py 
<a_> geht auch ...
<a_> (ohne das eine bhtsne) 
<Hilarum> Hallo, ich lerne noch mit Ubuntu/Linux umzugehen. Ich habe auf meinem Unraid-Server ne VM mit Ubuntu Server. Octoprint habe ich installiert (3d-Druckserver). Wie bekomme ich das am besten in den Autostart, damit das mit der VM zusammen startet?
<Hilarum> mit /etc/init kam ich nicht so recht klar
<k1l> ubuntu nutzt seit 16,04 kein init mehr sondern systemd
<Hilarum> dann guck ich mal, dass ich mich da einlese und melde mich evtl. nochmal 
<k1l> läuft das octoprint auf dem ubuntu server? oder auf dem raspbian?
<Hilarum> Achja, es läuft über virtualenv. Macht das einen Unterschied?
<Hilarum> auf meinem ubuntu-server. Oder gibt es einen Grund, warum ich nochmal einen Pi betreiben müsste, der Server läuft ja eh
<k1l> bisher kannte ich das nur als fertiges ding für die pis
<Hilarum> Stimmt, ist ja auch ne günstige Lösung für die meisten.
<k1l> !systemd
<le_bot> systemd is ist ein System- und Sitzungs-Manager (Init-System), der für die Verwaltung aller auf dem System laufenden Dienste über die gesamte Betriebszeit des Rechners, vom Startvorgang bis zum Herunterfahren, zuständig ist. Es ist seit Ubuntu 15.04 das Standard-Init: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/
<k1l> da findest du einführung und konfigurations hinweise um dir eine autostart zu basteln, wenn octoprint das nicht von sich aus mitbringt
<Hilarum> danke, ich werde mal gucken
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-19
<kashiwado> Guten morgen... ich habe folgendes problem. Wenn der rechner im ruhezustand ist und ich wieder aktiviere bekomme ich ein fenster wo ich ein pw eingeben muss (ohne angabe für welchen benutzer). Egal welches pw ich eingebe (root oder das von den benutzern) es ist immer falsch. resultet ist das ich den rechner über console und affengriff neustarten lassen muss. verwendet wird lubuntu. kann mir bitte jemand einen rat geben?
<jokrebel> ubuntu hat kein Rootpassworrt
<jokrebel> -r
<jokrebel> und das sollte natürlich das Passwort des Benutzers sein von dem aus der Ruhezustand ausgelöst wurde. Kann man übrigens auch abschalten (zumindest bei Ubuntu)
<passt> Ich muss meinen Ubuntu Server mit ovpn neu aufsetzen. Reicht es eine Kopie des Verzeichnisses /etc/openvpn zu haben und nach der Installation an die richtige Stelle zu kopieren?
<stevieh> ich würde sagen "im Normalfall schon"
<koegs> passt: wenn du da auch deinen easyrsa kram auch liegen hast, dann sollte das kein thema sein
<passt> ja, habe ich
<passt> Allerdings scheint das nicht gereicht zu haben. netstat -taulpen zeigt mir nichts mit Port 1194 an obwohl service openvpn status behauptet ovpn läuft.-
<deem> passt: hast du das zuerst dahinkopiert und dann den daemon installiert?
<passt> Nein, zuerst installiert und dann die Sicherung kopiert
<passt> :( Neustart hat gereicht
<wiizzside> Einen schönen guten Abend. Ich bin heute komplett von Windows auf Ubuntu umgestiegen und bereue es kein stück :) Aber ich hätte da ein kleines Problem, wo mir hoffentlich jemand helfen könnte:
<passt> Sach
<wiizzside> Ich habe ein Programm installiert (eine .deb Datei - Franz 5.0). Wenn ich das Programm suche im Dash wird es mir auch angezeigt und funktioniert Problemlos. Nur wird mir leider kein Symbol-icon angezeigt sondern nur ein graues "?" als könne er das Bild zum Logo nicht finden. Nun weiß ich nicht, wie ich das ändern kann ^^ 
<passt> welche ubuntu distribution und version hast du denn isntalliert?
<wiizzside> Ach sorry, hätte ich wohl erwähnen sollen: Die 16.04 LTE 
<wiizzside> Standardversion
<passt> hilft das vllt?
<passt> https://gist.github.com/jamiesoncj/756728b3ba7c07d7a90f843400af37bb
<le_bot> Title: Set up Franz for Ubuntu · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<wiizzside> Bei Teamspeak habe ich das hinbekommen, indem ich beispielsweise unter .local/share/appl./ eine Datei angelegt habe und paar Zeilen eingefügt habe (nach Wiki-Anleitung) Nur weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wo sich das Programm befindet, also den Pfad ^^
<passt> vierter Schritt: 
<passt> (optional) wget "https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/360/1*v86tTomtFZIdqzMNpvwIZw.png" -O franz-icon.png then sudo cp franz-icon.png /opt/franz
<wiizzside> Ja genau das wollte ich auch machen
<wiizzside> Nur wie gesagt, ich habe die .deb einfach ausgeführt und er hat es mir installiert ohne das ich jetzt weiß wo genau das Programm ist um den Pfad zu bestimmen 
<passt> wenn du eine deb-Datei installiert hast, werden die Symbole wo anders abgelegt werden müssen und nicht wie hier in /opt/franz
<wiizzside> Das heißt ? Also wie kann ich das Problem jetzt lösen ? sorry habe wirklich noch nicht soviel Ahnung ^^
<wiizzside> Sollte ich es einfach mal komplett entfernen und dann wie auf der Homepage beschrieben installieren ?
<passt> muss gestehen, ich auch nicht. Aber du könntest anstellen Franz dir als deb-Datei runtergeladen und installiert zu haben, es auch über die Paket-Quellen (quasi der Appstore von Ubuntu) installieren.
<passt> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Franz/
<le_bot> Title: Franz › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> zuerst Franz wieder deinstallieren: dpkg -r <meinfranzpaket.deb>
<passt> und dann wie es im Wiki Artikel steht.
<wiizzside> Super. Ich probier es mal und gebe dann rückmeldung 
<passt> viel Erfolg
<markinfo> Hallo. Wie kann man xe-guest-utilities abinstallieren? Mit "sudo apt-get remove xe-guest-utilities" bekomme ich Removing xe-guest-utilities (7.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...Job for proc-xen.mount failed.
<dadrc> das heißt, es läuft noch kram, der teile davon benutzt
<dadrc> eventuell alle xen-dienste abschalten und dann versuchen
<markinfo> systemctl  status proc-xen.mount ...  Active: active (mounted)
<markinfo> dadrc, ja - das VM läuft auf einem Xenserver.
<dadrc> dann solltest du das vielleicht nicht entfernen
<markinfo> umount /proc/xen  umount: /proc/xen: target is busy. 
<markinfo> Ich brauche die passende version von xe-tools installieren.
<dadrc> ich mein, im zweifelsfall kannst du das prerm-Skript anpassen, damit es nicht mehr versucht, den umount-Befehl durchzuführen, aber da kann niemand garantieren, dass das gut geht
<dadrc> Und überschreibne ist nicht drin?
<markinfo> es ist dort version 7.4 und ich brauche Version 7.1
<dadrc> wenn du entsprechende paketquellen hast, kannst du eine bestimmte version erzwingen
<dadrc> `sudo apt-get install xe-tools=7.1`
<dadrc> (oder wie auch immer die version wirklich heißt)
<markinfo> dadrc, das mache ich - lege die passende guest-tools.iso rein und dann "install.sh", das liefert: installed xe-guest-utilities package pre-removal script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<markinfo> proc-xen.mount is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it.
<dadrc> was macht diese install.sh denn?
<markinfo> dadrc, ja. Dort ist auch datei "xe-guest-utilities_7.1.0-41_amd64.deb" vlt. kann ich diese direkt installieren.
<dadrc> ja, das klingt erfolgversprechender
<markinfo> dpkg -i xe-guest-utilities_7.1.0-41_amd64.deb
<markinfo> dpkg: warning: downgrading xe-guest-utilities from 7.4.0-0ubuntu1 to 7.1.0-41
<markinfo> (Reading database ... 129700 files and directories currently installed.)
<markinfo> Preparing to unpack xe-guest-utilities_7.1.0-41_amd64.deb ...
<markinfo> Job for proc-xen.mount failed.
<markinfo> See "systemctl  status proc-xen.mount" and "journalctl  -xe" for details.
<dadrc> jo, dann musst du wahrscheinlich das prerm-skript anpassen, wenn du den austausch machen willst
<markinfo> dadrc, wo ist dieser prerm-skript ?
<dadrc> sollte in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ liegen
<dadrc> heißt so wie das paket, mit der endung prerm
<dadrc> kann sein, dass du danach die vm neustarten musst, damit das alles wieder ordentlich läuft
<markinfo> dadrc, soll man in diesem prerm-skript "deb-systemd-invoke stop proc-xen.mount xe-daemon.service >/dev/null"  auskommentieren? Das verursacht die Fehlermeldung
<dadrc> das wäre die idee, genau
<markinfo> dadrc, wow - installation ist durchgegangen Jetzt ist das Skript /var/lib/dpkg/info/xe-guest-utilities.prerm anders. D.h. jetzt stammt von der neu installierten Package?
<markinfo> dadrc, nach Restart von VM ist die passende version von xe-guest-utilities da. Vielen dank.
<dadrc> markinfo, sorry, musste kurz afk. Genau, das Skript kommt immer vom aktuell installierten Paket
<musca> hmm, mein frisch instalierstes Ubuntu Studio ignoriert Tapping auf dem Touchpad. Wie kann ich das einschalten?
<musca> Ich finde wahnsinnig detailierte Doku zu xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, aber -libinput ist hier drauf.
<musca> ah, das ist bekannt: Tap-to-click funktioniert nicht unter Ubuntu 17.10
<musca> Ubuntu studio scheint XFCE zu verwenden
<musca> ok, ich versuche es damit:  http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2017/04/how-to-configure-touchpad-in-ubuntu.html
<le_bot> Title: How To Configure Touchpad in Ubuntu GNOME ~ Ubuntu Vibes (at www.ubuntuvibes.com)
<musca> das wäre was für die nächsten 100 paper cuts
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-20
<Approached> Hi@all, bin gerade dabei ein Server aufzusetzen mit mysql5.7. Die aktuelle version hat komisches verhalten. Es wird kein debian-sys-user sowie das file angelegt. Auch die default config sieht merkwürdig aus.
<Approached> Nun habe ich die deb files verglichen, ls -lh /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-* ... diese sehen komisch / anders aus
<Approached> Verglichen mit einem anderen server den ich gestern angelegt, allerdings beim linode provider.
<jokrebel> um welche Ubuntuversion geht es?
<jokrebel> und welcher Anleitung bist Du gefolgt?
<Approached> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/
<le_bot> Title: MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> da ist keine Rede von debian-sys-user  ...nur  ...-maint
<Approached> ahh peinlich, bei einem haben ich repo `deb http://repo.mysql.com/apt/ubuntu/ xenial mysql-5.7` hinzugefügt :(
<le_bot> Title: Index of /232905/apt/ubuntu (at repo.mysql.com)
<Approached> mal alles löschen :)
<stevieh1> ja, das könnte dann anders aussehen :-)
<Approached> install vorgang läuft, nun sehen die deb 1zu1 identisch aus
<Approached> cool hat funktioniert
<sdx23> Moin. Ich suche ein Tool, das Text ("Weihnachtskonzert am 25.12. um 18:00") zu Kalenderdaten (idealerweise icals) konvertiert. Gibt es sowas?
<stevieh1> perl oder python :-)
<sdx23> !damnit
<le_bot> Damnit kann doch keiner arbeiten...
<stevieh1> naja, das ist ja schon sehr speziell, was du da willst, und auch noch sprachabhängig... aber ical ist nicht so schwer, vor allem mit geeigneten libs in den scriptsprachen
<sdx23> stevieh1: ja, parsen ist ansich auch nicht so schwer. Hatte nur gehofft, da gäbe es womöglich was fertiges. Sodass Text markieren, Zwischenablage zu ical parsen, in Kalender syncen. Wäre schon luxuriös.
<stevieh1> irgendwie hab ich genau für den letzten Schritt für Thunderbird auch keine Antwort, ausser manuell auf "Importieren" gehen...
<sdx23> dazu nutze ich ehh cli Tools (khal und vdirsyncer), da ist das kein Problem.
<dadrc> sdx23, es gibt pythonpakete zum parsen von daten, aber so richtig fertig ist das dann noch nicht
<stevieh1> https://icalendar.readthedocs.io/en/latest/usage.html#more-documentation so schwer schaut das nicht aus
<le_bot> Title: iCalendar package — icalendar 3.9.1.dev0 documentation (at icalendar.readthedocs.io)
<dadrc> pff, ical schreiben ist einfach
<dadrc> NLP ist das Problem … Datum parsen alleine reicht halt nicht
<stevieh1> ho ho ho... das ki wort :-)
<stevieh1> vielleicht einfach den Text mittels tts vorlsen lassen und schauen, was die Alexa draus macht? :-)
<sdx23> dadrc: ja, hatte schon dateutil und timestring oder so gefunden. Muss ich wohl bei Gelegenheit mal was draus bauen.
<dadrc> ich würd noch dateparser in den ring werfen, das kann definitiv mehrere sprachen, u.a. deutsch
<dadrc> aber jo, ohne selbstbauen wird sowas wohl nichts
<stevieh1> sdx23: hat das noch wildere formate als das Beispiel oben?
<sdx23> stevieh1: möglichst alle natürlich vorkommenden ;p
<stevieh1> oh mann :-)
<stevieh1> naja, es gibt ja jetzt so tolle KI libs für python :-)
<sdx23> da ist dann das Problem, genügend Beispiele zu haben. Aber das ist durchaus ein einigermaßen nettes Projekt für den Urlaub.
<stevieh1> stimmt, vielleicht endlich mal eine "sinnvolle" Anwendung um das ganze KI zeugse zu kapieren anstatt andauernd Gesichter in der Menge zu erkennen.
<Kittchen> ,äqo
<WiizzSide> Hallöchen ! Bin Ubuntu Neuling und erst umgestiegen. Ich wollte gerade mal Witcher 2 ausprobieren und musste feststellen, das das Spiel extrem ruckelt als würde er meine GPU nicht erkennen. Könnte mir da jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu? Ist witcher ein Programm aus den Quellen oder "anderweitig" (wie) installiert? Welche Grafikkarte ist verbaut und welcher Treiber wird benutzt?
<WiizzSide> Meine Ubuntuversion: 16.04 LTE (standardversion). Das Spiel habe ich über Steam runtergeladen. Verbaut ist eine GTX 980ti - welcher Treiber benutzt wird, ist eine gute Frage. Ich glaube genau da brauche ich hilfe 
<jokrebel> zeig mal ein "lspci" und ein "lsusb"
<WiizzSide> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26220867/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<WiizzSide> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26220870/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> gtx riecht nach NVIdia. Da nutzt du bei ner Standardinstallation vermutlich erst einmal den offenen noveau Treiber. 
<WiizzSide> Ja, also ich habe da nichts verändert oder installiert - das ist richtg.
<jokrebel> Bei aktuellen NVidia Karten geht die Grafik meist deutlich besser, wenn man den closed souce Treiber des Herstellers nutzt. Welche Desktopumgebung hast Du? Noch Unity?
<WiizzSide> Ja genau. 
<WiizzSide> Gnome ist ja erst ab 17.10 wenn ich mich nicht täusche
<jokrebel> dann gib in der Lens (links oben) mal den Begriff Treiber ein
<WiizzSide> Okay - dann auf "Zusätzliche Treiber" ?
<jokrebel> da sollte was mit "zusätzliche Treiber" kommen
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> kann ein bisschen dauern - nicht die geduld verlieren
<WiizzSide> Dort steht jetzt unter "Zusätzliche Treiber" - NVIDIA Corporation: GM200 [GTX 980 Ti] -> NIVDIA binary driver & X.Org-X-Server
<WiizzSide> das zweitere ist angekreuzt
<WiizzSide> sprich der Nouveau
<WiizzSide> Soll ich dort jetzt zu dem NVIDIA binary driver wechseln ? Also ein Haken dort hin machen?
<jokrebel> ja - braucht dann aber danach noch nen Neustart. Und ich hab da auch schon oft auch Probleme anderer Art bekommen :/
<WiizzSide> Hmm.. Wird es mir möglich sein einfach wieder zu wechseln, sollte ich auch kritische Probleme bekommen?
<jokrebel> ja - nur musst Du das dann ggf. ohne GUI bewerkstelligen, falls die nicht mehr benutzbar hoch kommt
<WiizzSide> Naja ich versuch es mal ^
<WiizzSide> Danke dir für deine Hilfe !!
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ob er jemals wieder kommt?   </Duplomode> )
<martin__> glaube nicht hahahaha
<jokrebel> !maybenext
<le_bot> keiner weiß, ob dem User nun geholfen wurde oder nicht. Aber trotzdem; das Leben geht weiter! Nächste Anliegen bitte ;-)
<deem> hi. ich bekomme hier einen seltsamen fehler beim kopieren mittels scp, den ich noch nie vorher gesehen habe. Verbindungen via ssh zu dem gleichen server funktionieren problemlos. https://pastebin.com/u2CJzPcw
<le_bot> Title: Executing: program /usr/bin/ssh host server, user (unspecified), command scp -v - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Herbert-51> Nabend
<Herbert-51> kann mann eine aufgeteilte Festplatte im nachhinein noch die größe ändern?  der sagtmier das mein wurzelverzeichnis sehr voll ist :-(
<Herbert-51> ich habe als system 14gb und 13 sind voll
<Herbert-51> habe ubuntu 16.04 drauf, kann das mit dem speicher stimmen oder habe ich mir da irgendwas vollgemöhlt?
<dadrc> kommt schon hin
<Herbert-51> ich glaub das hat er mir aber bei der installation so vorgegeben gehabt
<Herbert-51> das ja doof, kann mann da was machen oder muss ich den pc neu aufsetzen?
<dadrc> kann man schon ändern, ist aber nicht ganz ohne aufwand zu machen
<dadrc> kommt ein bisschen drauf an, ob du lvm drunter hast oder nicht
<Herbert-51> bin nicht wirklich firm mit linux , was ist lvm?
<dadrc> Ein System, um Partitionen im laufenden Betrieb ändern zu können
<Herbert-51> habe gparted drauf
<Herbert-51> geht das?
<dadrc> nein
<dadrc> also, schon, aber nicht so einfach
<dadrc> mach mal eine shell auf und gib `sudo pvs` ein
<dadrc> Kommt da was bei raus oder gibt's das bei dir nicht?
<Herbert-51> nicht gefunden
<dadrc> schade, dann hast du das bei der installation nicht aktiviert …
<Herbert-51> kann ich das nach installieren?
<dadrc> dann: livecd, partition dahinter verkleinern, verschieben, dann systempartition vergrößern
<dadrc> nein
<dadrc> vorher backup machen. geht normalerweise nicht schief, aber 100% sicher ist es auch nicht.
<Herbert-51> ok ich werds versuchen danke
<dadrc> gerne. viel erfolg.
<dadrc> als richtwert: mein / ist 40GB groß, davon sind 14GB belegt
<Herbert-51> sag mal die livecd kann ich die auf ein stick ziehen? wenn ja 2gb reichen?
<dadrc> kannst du, 2GB sollten reichen
<Herbert-51> dann mach ich mir mal an die arbeit :-(
<Herbert-51> danke und tschau
<Herbert-51> dadrc  bist du noch da?
<Herbert-51> du sagtest " verkleinern, verschieben, dann systempartition vergrößern"
<Herbert-51> verkleinert hab ich sie jetzt und habe nun freien speicher aber wie verschiebe ich die?
<Herbert-51> bzw wie kann ich den freien speicher nun eine andere partition zuordnen?
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-21
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEkaktyr: Jiffy vitus
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEnocyfay: ekaF wodim J-BBB k1l DerProf-B
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS P
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEwabsqyp: 
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENOD
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENOD
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEobjxrwut: Thhunder ekaF ujjain TomTom eduardo_ skroni2nd r0
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEcblzh: Fussel J-BBB grumble br34l DerRaiden bauru
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS P
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEwcivbdnlf
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEsxqrwmmjf: J-BBB jokrebel nagetier edua
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENOD
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEslgya: k1l ekaF edu
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS P
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CH
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS P
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEbexuyk: guntbert dr
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMP
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS P
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEpwbrsys: grumble higgins` kweck_ Lausef
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEipimt: cheGGo momonster hoodow OpaKnack eduardo_ haudrauf d
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEhdtuwdf: haudrauf F
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CH
<[lady`eye335> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEtqteeubdbv: OpaKnack higgins` dreamon j
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEA
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEkiexmeooc: vitus guntbert nils_2 eduardo_ wodim kwec
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODErguclhxkn: vitus fixmeer DerRaiden_ momons
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAI
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEhbryrwfjjz: 
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEA
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEdb
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEyobnqvv: fixmeer yofel_ |subz3r0| Thhunder
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAI
<le_bot> Title: FREENODE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House) (at beta.companieshouse.gov.uk)
<Available209> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE 
<multistorm> Servus zusammen
<Herbert-51> Nabend an alle.
<Herbert-51> habe die letzte zeit ab und an probleme bei der anmeldung auf dem desktop
<Herbert-51> er macht dann den desktop nach der passworteingabe nicht auf, als gast geht es
<Herbert-51> hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen kann?
<sdx23> Herbert-51: Das heißt er hängt, oder geht er zum Login zurück? Noch genug Speicherplatz auf allen Partitionen?
<jokrebel> ...nach nem Echten Neuboot? Oder vielleicht aus dem Bereitsschaftsmodus? Und was bedeutet ab und an?
<Herbert-51> er hängt, das mit dem speicher hatte ich auch schon gedacht weil er  im wurzelverzeichnis zu wenig hatte
<Herbert-51> das habe ich aber jetzt behoben , er macht es aber immer noch
<Herbert-51> nach einem kompletten neuen start, er macht es nicht immer
<Herbert-51> muß dann ausschalten , mich erst als gast anmelden und dann kann ich mich auch normal anmelden
<Herbert-51> alles sehr merkwürden :-(
<Herbert-51> kann man das system irgendwie eine prüfung durchlaufen lassen?
<k1l> Herbert-51: zeig mal die url, die von  "df -h |nc termbin.com 9999" ausgespuckt wird
<Herbert-51> http://termbin.com/pw3j
<k1l> ok, das sollte ausreichen auf sda1 und sda6
<k1l> mach mal ein "ls -al" und guck was in deinem home verzeichnis alles root:root als besitzer hat anstatt deines users
<Herbert-51> root:root hat nur die php.ini und .dbus
<dadrc> `find ~ ! -user $(id -un) ! -user $(id -gn)` geht potentiell schneller
<dadrc> und durchsucht alle unterverzeichnisse
<dadrc> äh, fast
<dadrc> `find ~ ! -user $(id -un) ! -group $(id -gn)`
<dadrc> so
<k1l> mach mal "sudo chown -R  user:user .dbus "  das "user" musst du durch genau deinen usernamen ersetzen
<k1l> warum du ne php.ini vom root da liegen hast, frage ich besser nicht :X
<Herbert-51> ähhm kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich sagen , aber vieleicht weil ich einen homeserver zu laufen habe um hier auf den rechner meine page zu basteln
<Herbert-51> sollen da auch die rechte vom user rein?
<k1l> im home verzeichnis sollte eigentlich nichts sein, was root gehört. das einzige was mal sein kann ist der .gvfs ordner. 
<Herbert-51> die rechte von .dbus sind geändert
<Herbert-51> dann frag ich mich wie die da rein kommt :-)
<Herbert-51> ok ich versuche die kiste mal neu zu starten, schauen ob sie immer noch spinnt, ich danke erstmal
<Herbert-51> scheint jetzt zu funktionieren, hat jedenfals keine anzeichen mehr gemacht und der aufbau geht auch wieder schneller
<Herbert-51> ich danke für die hilfe
<k1l> jo, einfach mal im hinterkopf behalten, dass root und user /home nicht zusammen passen :)
<Herbert-51> wie kann sich das denn aber auf einmal ändern? oder habe ich das irgendwie gemacht
<dadrc> meistens unbedacht oder im falschen moment mit sudo hantiert
<k1l> also das dbus ding kommt meistens wenn user programme oder services mit sudo starten, die nicht dafür gedacht waren von einem user mit sudo gestartet zu werden.
<Herbert-51> das muss denn aber schon länger drin sein , hm komisch das ich da erst jetzt probleme bekomme
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-22
<gandaro> Hey
<gandaro> Ich versuche Ubuntu auf einem neuen Laptop per USB-Stick zu booten. Und dieses UEFI will  nicht. Was soll die Kacke?
<gandaro> Also was soll dieses UEFI
<gandaro> das hat sich doch garantiert microsoft ausgedacht, um linux auf dem desktop zu verhindern
<empedokles78> Ich bräuchte die Tastenkombination "Strg + /" , kann aber unter den Ubuntu-Einstellungen->Tastatur nicht entnehmen, dass sie von Ubuntu irgendwie belegt ist.
<sdx23> und?
<empedokles78> Sie funktioniert dennoch im Programm nicht.
<sdx23> welches Programm?
<empedokles78> Sublime Text.
<sdx23> mit welchem Tastaturlayout? funktioniert der / denn sonst darin? ist die Tastenkombination dort default oder eigene Einstellung?
<empedokles78> Schweizer Tastenlayout, ja der / (Shift+7) funktioniert.
<empedokles78> Die Tastenkombi ist default.
<sdx23> Nun, was fällt dir auf?
<sdx23> Strg-/ ist Strg-/ ist nicht Strg-Shift-7
<empedokles78> Auch mit Strg-Shift-7 funktioniert es nicht.
<sdx23> sehe da zwei Möglichkeiten: a) sublime umkonfigurieren auf strg-shift-7 (oder was auch immer) oder b) kein Schweizer Tastaturlayout verwenden.
<empedokles78> Ein Unindent ist Beispielsweise in Sublime auch Strg+[. Die Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+[ geht dann aber.
<sdx23> empedokles78: siehe hier: https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/german-keyboard-no-work-possible/9916/3
<le_bot> Title: German Keyboard -> no work possible - Technical Support - Sublime Forum (at forum.sublimetext.com)
<dreamon_> WIKI: LUKS-Geräte können in GUI komfortabel per Maus-Klick eingebunden werden. Das Passwort kann dabei im Falle von GNOME im Schlüsselbund, bei KDE in der KDE Brieftasche hinterlegt werden, sodass LUKS-Geräte ohne extra Abfrage eingehängt werden können.Unter GNOME kann man LUKS-Geräte mittels des GVFS (Gnome Virtual File System) einbinden. Das Einbinden ins GVFS erfolgt entweder über einen Dateimanager (z. B. Nautilus, Thun
<dreamon_> ar oder PCManFM), über das graphische Tool Gigolo oder über die Kommandozeile mit dem Befehl gvfs-mount. 
<dreamon_> Frage gibt es für luks eine Extension die ich nicht kenne. Oder wie erkennt z.B. Thunar das es eine Luks datei ist und GVFS verwenden soll?
<sdx23> dreamon_: Dateinamen und -erweiterungen sind Schall und Rauch. Die Datei hat einen entsprechenden Header der das verrät.
<sdx23> dreamon_: siehe "file <datei>"
<dreamon_> sdx23, Ok, leider startet er hier wenn ichs anklicken den C64 emulator. ;)
<dreamon_> sdx23, Ja file sagt das es ein Luks ist. 
<sdx23> dreamon_: wie ist der Dateiname?
<dreamon_> LUKS_DO-NOT-DELETE
<dreamon_> Kein Extension
<dreamon_> Ist ein 16.04 eventuell ist der Thunar nimmer der neueste?
<sdx23> Moment mal. Im Wiki steht "luks-Geräte". Das meint Partitionen, nicht Dateien. Es wäre erstmal sicherzustellen, dass Thunar überhaupt mit luks-Dateien umgehen kann - ich vermute nicht.
<sdx23> Wenn dem so ist, geht das was du willst nicht.
<dreamon_> Achso. Externe Festplatten im Luks format. Ja das geht, stimmt
<dreamon_> Demnach muß ich nach container einhängen suchen..
<empedokles78> sdx23, danke, wofür steht wohl: "args": { "block": true } ?
<empedokles78> Und was wird gemeinhin als Kommentartastenkombi verwendet?
<dreamon_> sdx23, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/Containerdatei/ → scheint nur über die Konsole zu gehen. DANKE!
<le_bot> Title: Containerdatei › LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> empedokles78: keine Ahnung, ich verwende andere Editoren.
<sdx23> dreamon_: du kannst dir eine "custom action" in thunar anlegen.
<empedokles78> sdx23, und was verwendest du da?
<empedokles78> thunar?
<sdx23> dreamon_: also dann geht es nicht per Doppelklick, aber zumindest im Kontextmenü. Oder halt cli.
<dreamon_> sdx23, Ich schaus mir mal genauer an. Danke
<sdx23> empedokles78: nein, Thunar ist ein Dateimanager. Du könntest im sublime Forum fragen, was das bedeutet. Oder nach Doku dazu suchen, irgendwas mit "custom keybindings sublime". Ich bin da wirklich der falsche Ansprechpartner.
<empedokles78> sdx23, sorry, anderen editoren, habe ich als coding editoren aufgefasst. hätte mich wunder genommen, mit was die kommentarfunktion sonst so belegt wird.
<sdx23> empedokles78: von allen die ich kenne, ist das nicht einheitlich.
<empedokles78> okay, vielleicht eine amerikanische tastatur kaufen :)
<sdx23> würde ja die Config ändern.
<empedokles78> Ich habe die Benutzerliste von Hexchat nach links gezogen, jetzt sehe ich dort die Benutzerliste, aber keine Kanäle mehr. Ich habe vergebens versucht, das wieder rückgäng zu machen.
<empedokles78> kann mir jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> empedokles78: je nachdem wo Du es fallen hast lassen ist die jetzt entweder über oder unter der Nickliste
<empedokles78> die nickliste ist links, aber ich sehe keinen reiter zum umschalten..
<jokrebel> sprich, du hast im linken Teil 2 Teilfenster. 
<jokrebel> scroll mal ganz nach unten - und der (jetzt vorhanden) Trenner zwischen nicklist und cannellist lässt sich verschieben
<jokrebel> dann kann man in beiden scrollen
<empedokles78> jokrebel, nein, ich sehe nur nicks.
<empedokles78> Ein Fenster unter der Bezeichnung scheint es irgendwie auch nicht zu geben.
<jokrebel> ich kann Dir nicht sagen ob nun bei Dir die nicklist oberhalb oder unterhalb der channelliste ist weil ich nicht davor sitze. Definitiv befindet sich aber beides wohl im linken Teil. Eines davon muss man dann ggf. kleiner oder großer ziehen an der richtigen Stelle (doppelpfeil) klicken halten ziehn *done*
<jokrebel> aber meine Pause ist leider vorbei. Ich muss weg
<empedokles78> jokrebel, schade, es wird nur ein fenster angezeigt.
<jokrebel> was steht links über der nickliste?
<jokrebel> empedokles78: steht da wie viele OPs und Gesamt?
<empedokles78> jokrebel, Ja.
<jokrebel> dann geh mal mit der maus bis ganz nach unten wo ein bisschen grauer Balken ist, bis der Mauszeiger zu einem Doppelpfeil wird. Dann klicken - halten - nach oben ziehen und das untere Unterfenster wird groß gezogen wo die Kanäle drin sind. Good luck! Ich muss echt los
<empedokles78> jokrebel, den gibt's nicht.
<empedokles78> es wird nur das ganze fenster vergrössert.
<empedokles78> bis dann.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Mag hier etwas offtopic sein:) Ich habe hier einen PC, der eine externe Platte zusätzlich kriegen soll. Intern geht nicht, weil das so ein nuc ding ist, da passt nur eine rein. Nun wird der pc nicht permanent auf die Platte zugreifen und die hd kann sich also öfters abschalten. Bietet sich da, wegen den häufigeren An-Aus Geschichten, eher eine 2,5 oder eine 3,5 Version an?
<ppq> Lengsdorfer, völlig irrelevant. die 2.5er sind etwas sparsamer, aber oft auch teurer, je nach kapazität. generell würd ich eher eine 2.5er nehmen, falls du sie mal mitnehmen willst
<Lengsdorfer> jo, dachte ich mir auch schon. 2.5 sollen ja, zumindest was Transport und Erschütterung betrifft, etwas robuster sein. Bei häufigem AnAus sind die nicht stabiler?
<Matze202> Hat bitte jemand einen Tip, woran es liegen könnte, das ich meinen apache ohne Fehler starten kann, aber er dennoch php Dateien als Quelltext ausgibt, obwohl php im apache installiert ist
<Lengsdorfer> ist denn php installiert?
<Lengsdorfer> wenns installiert ist, das weiß der apache vermutlich nix davon
<Matze202> installiert ist es
<ppq> Lengsdorfer, nimmt sich nix
<Lengsdorfer> ahja, ppq, thx
<Matze202> hat jemand einen tip, nach welchem Eintrag ich in welcher Conf am besten mal nachsehen soll?
<Lengsdorfer> das schon gelesen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP/
<le_bot> Title: PHP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lengsdorfer> " Bei Ubuntu 16.04 ist die Nachinstallation immer notwendig."
<Frickelpit> Matze202: php installiert und auch libapache2-mod-php?
<Matze202> Lengsdorfer, das hatte ich meines wissens bereits so gemacht 
<Matze202> Frickelpit, thx, das Paket fehlte
<Matze202> Frickelpit, aber funktioniert noch nicht
<Frickelpit> apache neugestartet?
<Matze202> Frickelpit, jupp
<Matze202> Frickelpit, startet fehlerfrei
<Frickelpit> ansonsten mal mit a2query -m nachsehen, ob da ein php auftauscht
<Frickelpit> -s
<Matze202> ich musste die Datei libapache2-mod-php5.6 installieren, dann funktionierte es
<Matze202> Frickelpit, danke ;) aber jetzt habe ich immer noch einen Fehler beim phpMyAdmin
<Frickelpit> das nutzt man auch nicht
<Matze202> Frickelpit, kennst du was besseres?
<Frickelpit> ja, die Shell
<Matze202> Frickelpit, naja so tief steck ich noch nicht in der Materie, leider
<Frickelpit> ein Grund mehr, es mit der Shell zu erledigen und SQL zu lernen
<Matze202> SQL geht ja bereits etwas, nur mit der Shellebene komm ich oft an meine Grenzen
<Lengsdorfer> schonmal mysql workbench probiert?
<xDude> hi
<Matze202> Lengsdorfer, danke dir, da werde ich dies mal testen, hab bisher davon nur Kenntnis genommen, aber noch nie angewendet
<empedokles78> Weiss jemand wie ich in Hexchat die Kanäle angezeigt kriege?
<ppq> empedokles78, alle? im freenode gibts dafür alis. /msg alis list suchwort. wildcard (*) funktioniert auch
<ppq> ansonsten /list, unabhängig vom client aber das wird dich erschlagen :)
<empedokles78> ppq, nur das fenster.
<ppq> achso. das kannst du in den einstellungen konfigurieren. entweder als tabs oder als baum, an einer gewünschten position
<empedokles78> ich habe leider das fenster der user darüber gezogen und kriege es nun nicht mehr weg.
<ppq> drück mal Ctrl+F7
<empedokles78> links ist jetzt die usertafel mit 2 Ops, 129 Gesamt.
<empedokles78> dann geht die usertafel weg.
<ppq> und nochmal
<empedokles78> dann erscheint sie wieder. :)
<ppq> an selber stelle?
<empedokles78> jup
<ppq> mist :)
<ppq> ahje, in den einstellungen kann man die position von benzutzerliste und channelliste einstellen
<empedokles78> es scheint auch irgendwie kein fenster dafür zu geben.
<empedokles78> Unter Channelumschalter?
<ppq> benutzerliste
<ppq> "benutzerliste zeigen: rechts (oben)"
<ppq> z
<ppq> b
<empedokles78> Hostnamen in Benutzerliste zeigen meinst du?
<empedokles78> ppq, Ich benötige die Kanäle
<ppq> bei meinem hexchat kann ich frei konfigurieren, wo benutzerliste und kanalliste angezeigt werden, empedokles78 
<ppq> das willst du doch?
<empedokles78> ppq, okay, die ist wieder rechts oben. die kanäle sind aber immer noch weg.
<ppq> empedokles78, "channelumschalter -> channelumschalter anzeigen:"
<empedokles78> da habe ich schon diverse einstellungen versucht, muss noch etwas anderes sein.
<Matze202> Ich wünsche euch allen erstmal noch ne schöne Weihnachtszeit und danke für das immer wieder helfen, bis bald ich muss erstmal wieder offline gehen ;) 
<sdx23> empedokles78: kannst du einen Screenshot von dem Hexchatfenster machen?
<empedokles78> https://imgur.com/pV2p7F1
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<k1l> guck mal ob du den linken balken reinziehen kannst.
<sdx23> k1l: hätte ich auch erst vermutet, aber da sind keine Punkte. Das ist schon etwas kurios.
<sdx23> empedokles78: wie ist das passiert?
<empedokles78> sdx23, ich habe die benutzerliste nach links gezogen, weiter nix.
<sdx23> empedokles78: "gezogen"? Das geht bei mir gar nicht.
<empedokles78> sdx23, ja, jetzt scheint es auch nicht zu gehen, aber vorher ging das mal.
<jokrebel> ja das "ziehen" klappte hier auch - nur das "zurück ziehen" nicht
<jokrebel> drück mal nochmal (1 mal) strg+F7 und dann nochmal nen Screenshot
<sdx23> im Zweifelsfall: hexchat beenden, mv .config/hexchat/hexchat.conf hexchat.conf.backup # und hexchat wieder starten.
<empedokles78> jokrebel, dann ist einfach das userfenster ausgeblendet.
<empedokles78> sdx23, wofür steht #?
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Und weder unten noch oben eine kleiner Balken, denn man mit Mouseover zum Doppelpfeil machen kann? Und dann greifen (klicken+halten) und "größer ziehen"? Würde mich jetzt stark wundern
<sdx23> empedokles78: nichts. Damit markiere ich das Ende des cli Teils, und wenn Leute Text danach mitkopieren, wird es von bash als Kommentar interpretiert.
<empedokles78> https://imgur.com/giNiX9T
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<empedokles78> habe ich danach meinen account noch? ;)
<sdx23> musst du neu einrichten. Steht aber ja alles im Backup.
<sdx23> also nicht in freenode neu einrichten, aber im Client halt.
<empedokles78> sdx23, was muss ich da neu eintrichten?
<jokrebel> so sieht das hier aus: http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/17/1222/h_1513954132_5106910_f3f4b01938.jpeg    .... und bei der Pfeil spitze kann man greifen und in der Größe verändern
<jokrebel> ist das überhaupt ein Ubuntu? sieht so Mac mäßig aus
<jokrebel> Die Kanalliste lässt sich auch problemlos wieder an den oberen Rand platzieren (und die user Unten) per drag&drop http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/17/1222/h_1513954552_4037522_f9eeb7fde1.jpeg
<jokrebel> empedokles78: --^  ?
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Im übrigen lässt sich der Trenner zwischen dem Chatfenster und dem Kanal/User-Fenster auch verschieben. Wenn man den dann bis an den Rand geschoben hat (ob nun links oder rechts weis nur der vorm Schirm) sieht man von dem durchaus noch vorhandenen auch nix mehr ;-)  http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/17/1222/h_1513955434_8336189_028d81f91d.jpeg
<jokrebel> empedokles78: hab es mal aufgenommen, damit Du genau siehst was ich meine http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/17/1222/h_1513955962_3743358_f257ddb6a9.jpeg
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Und wenn ich mir https://imgur.com/pV2p7F1 nochmal anseh, ist das vielleicht bei Dir nicht (wie geschrieben) nach links sondern nach rechts gezogen worden? Dann musst Du natürlich auf der anderen Seite nach dem Doppelpfeil    <->   suchen ;-)
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<empedokles78> jokrebel, diese pfeilspitze habe ich nicht. ja das ist schon ubuntu.
<empedokles78> da geht leider gar nichts.
<empedokles78> ich starte einmal das programm neu.
<empedokles78> wieder on.
<empedokles78> nach dem neustart sieht's so aus: https://imgur.com/a/TM21X
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Dann willst Du auf die Baumansicht umstellen vermutlich.
<empedokles78> jokrebel, das war's. :)
<empedokles78> merci.
<jokrebel> und es wär durchaus nett gewesen bescheid zu sagen, dass Du weg bist. Hast Du meine letzten ca. 10 Zeilen überhaupt gesehen/gelesen?
<empedokles78> jokrebel, sorry, war ein anruf.
<empedokles78> ja, aber offenbar war es der neustart.
<empedokles78> womit machst du diese videos?
<jokrebel> mit peek
<verdooft> Hallo.
<martin_ubuntu> hey leute sag mal hat jemand origin unter ubuntu zum laufen bekommen ??
<k1l> !wine
<le_bot> Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<martin_ubuntu> ja ich habe das über playonlinux versucht geht nicht 
<martin_ubuntu> fehlermeldung
<k1l> bei wine musste in deren appdb gucken ob und wie man das nutzen kann
<martin_ubuntu> ja habe das nach einer Anleitung aus dem Internet gemacht. Er sagt irgendwas beim Start von POL_Wine
<martin_ubuntu> nach der hier. https://www.pcsteps.com/5110-install-origin-linux-mint-ubuntu-wine/
<le_bot> Title: How to Install Origin on Linux Mint / Ubuntu (June 2017) | PCsteps.com (at www.pcsteps.com)
<martin_ubuntu> Hat da vllt jemand eine Idee
<k1l> hast du es denn erst mal mit der orginal wine version von ubuntu versucht?
<martin_ubuntu> ist das nicht das gleiche ?? Also ob ich das jetzt direkt über wine oder über das playonlinux wine mache ??
<jokrebel> und ist es vielleicht ein Mint, weil Du eine Mint Anleitung befolgst? 
<k1l> du hast mit der anleitung erst mal ein anderes wine paket gezogen.
<martin_ubuntu> ist das so viel unterschied zwischen mint und mate ??
<jokrebel> ja
<martin_ubuntu> ohh dann ist es mein fehler sry
<k1l> martin_ubuntu: du hast halt jetzt das wine paket direkt von wine installiert. da kann ubuntu nichts ändern. gucke in deren database was für das jeweilige windows programm vorgeschlagen wird wie man das zum laufen bekommt.
<martin_ubuntu> ok ich schaue mal danke. 
<martin_ubuntu> funktioniert danke. habe einfach über playonlinux eine neue wine version installiert 
<martin_ubuntu> 2.2
<ralle_techno> nabend, gibt es einen befehl zum erstellen einer vornummerierten textdatei mit den zahlen 1 bis 100 mit einem doppelpunkt. leere numerierte zeilen 
<maredebianum> Hi, chromium hat bei mir ein memoryleak, zumindest kann hier ein Tab 15GB RAM aufbrauchen. Wie kann ich da genauer feststellen, was da so aus dem Ruder läuft? 
<ralle_techno> krass
<maredebianum> ralle_techno: echo {1..100}:
<ralle_techno> dankeschön maredebianum 
<ralle_techno> aber als textdatei 
<maredebianum> > file.txt
<ralle_techno> kann ich das umleiten mit dem >
<maredebianum> dahinter
<ralle_techno> aso#
<ralle_techno> hab ich richtig gedacht
<ralle_techno> danke
<k1l> ralle_techno: sowas kann man auch super auf stackoverflow und co suchen. da gibts sicher schon zig leute, die das gefragt und beantwortet bekommen haben
<ralle_techno> das txt braucht man nicht unbedingt oder
<ralle_techno> oder sollte man immer punkt txt dahinter machen 
<k1l> unter ubuntu braucht man gar keine endungen. endungen sind ein windows ding
<ralle_techno> hab ich bisjetzt auch nie gemacht
<ralle_techno> gibt es irgendwo ein richtig gutes buch für anfänger in deutsch? über die bash 
<ralle_techno> danke k11
<Guest416> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem root Server. Dieser wurde gerade aufgesetzt aber kann keine repos hinzufügen.. Ich habe das package "software-properties-common" installieren wollen (nach foren anleitung) was allerdings auch nicht geht weil kein Installationskandidat verfügbar ist. Was kann ich noch versuchen?
<ralle_techno> maredebianum,  dein befehl macht mir die nummern hintereinander. wie macht man die untereinander
<k1l> Guest416: welches ubuntu ists genau? "lsb_release -sd" gibts aus
<maredebianum> ralle_techno: for i in {1.100}:; echo $i ;done > file
<ralle_techno> wo findet man diese befehle 
<ralle_techno> danke
<Guest416> Ubuntu 17.04 
<k1l> Guest416: da du gerade am aufsetzen bist: überlege mal ob du deinen server alle 6 monate upgraden willst oder ob du lieber bei den LTS versionen bleibst (das wäre dann 16.04)
<maredebianum> ralle_techno: bash howto z.B. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Guest416> d.h. alle 6 monate neues os ?
<le_bot> Title: BASH Programming - Introduction HOW-TO (at tldp.org)
<k1l> ralle_techno: guck mal ins ubuntuusers.de wiki da gibts was zur shell und bash. dann gibts 1001 verschiedene anfänger bash guides/bücher/howtos. einfach mal suchen und loslegen wenn die motivation da ist
<k1l> Guest416: 16.04 ist LTS und hat 5 jahre support. die 17.04, die du insatlliert hast hat nur 9 monate support. da musst du zur nächsten version upgraden zwischen 6-9 monaten nach release. und von 17.10 dann wieder nach 6 monaten weiter zur nächsten etc.
<ralle_techno> k11: hab ich schon soviel geggoglet. manche sind so doof erklärt,als wenn man schon erfahrung haben muss
<k1l> Guest416: das ist nur ein hinweis, weil du ja gerade aufgesetzt hast, dann köntest jetzt einfach schnell noch zur 16.04 wechseln mit einem neuen install, bevor du alles eingerichtest hast. deswegen mein hinweis
<maredebianum> ralle_techno: klar, es gibt für jeden Level etwas. du solltest immer auch man nutzen, man bash ist ziemlich lang (weil bash ein mächtiges Ding ist). Die Terminologie da solltest du aber verstehen lernen, dann findet man auch mit Suchen was.
<maredebianum> ralle_techno: man man
<ralle_techno> aso. ..dein befehl ergibt syntax fehler
<ralle_techno> @ maredebianum 
<Guest416> k1l: naja das dürfte eigentlich kein problem sein mit dem wi.. aber was ich mich frage er müsste doch wenigstens ein repo hinzufügen können, bei den anderen server gehts ja auch und die sind alle derzeit auf 17.04
<maredebianum> Guest416: apt update gemacht?
<k1l> Guest416: ich sags nur, weil in der regel updated man keinen server alle 6 monate. man setzt das ding auf und lässt laufen. daher die LTS versionen, welche 17.04 nicht ist und im januar 2018 bereits tot ist
<k1l> Guest416: was ist denn das problem jetzt genau? welche fehlermeldung erhälst du? pack die mal auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeig den link hier
<maredebianum> Guest416: ja, "repo hinzu" hast du wie gemacht?
<Guest416> eine repo kann ich nicht hinzufügen da meint er er kennt den befehl nicht
<k1l> packs in einen pastebin. details matter
<jokrebel> jo - genauere Fehlermeldungen könnten helfen Guest416 
<maredebianum> Guest416: was für ein Befehl, was ist die Fehlermeldung und was willst du genau machen? Ja, da müssen jetzt Details her, "Fernsehprogramm ist schlecht" stimmt ja auch immer
<Herbert-51> Nabend alle
<verdooft> Hallo Herbert-51.
<Herbert-51> hab da noch ein kleines problemchen mit meinem drucker
<Herbert-51> Fehler cups trat ein fehler auf server error internal error
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: da musst du genauer ins log schauen, was los ist
<Herbert-51> habe hier alles in den räumen bischen umgestellt und nun ist es kein wlan mehr sondern direckt angeschlossen
<Herbert-51> ich kann den aber nicht neu installieren :-(
<Herbert-51> ich konnte ihm über die ip suchen und er hat ihm gefunden, dann kahm der fehler
<verdooft> Ein HP ist das nicht?
<Herbert-51> doch
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: was soll "neu installlieren" sein? Drucker-Hinzufügen- beim Namen evtl. einen Hinweis einbauen. IP? Direkt angeschlossen wie? Netzwerk oder USB?
<verdooft> Den sollte ich erst per Kabel anschließen, also einmalig, mit aktuellstem hplip.
<jokrebel> kein WLAN sondern direkt angeschlossen? Klingt wie etwas was ich bei Windows mal hatte
<verdooft> Achso, ist ja direkt, verwechselt.
<Herbert-51> sorry also ist ein hp und ist über lan angeschlossen, bei der suche hat er ihm gefunden und dann kommt der fehler und ich kann nicht weiter machen
<Herbert-51> ist es so verständlicher, sorry ja habe linux noch nicht so lange drauf
<jokrebel> " hat er ihm gefunden und dann kommt der fehler" wäre auch unter anderen OSen keine sehr hilfreiche Fehlerbeschreibung
<maredebianum> Herbert-51: hplip nutzthast/ du?
<verdooft> Als ich Probleme mit der Druckereinrichtung hatte, hab ich alle Drucker gelöscht, dann hplip (neuestes) geladen und ausgeführt. So funktionierte das dann auch.
<Herbert-51> Fehler des CUPS-Servers , Beim Betrieb von CUPS trat ein Fehler auf: »server-error-internal-error«. hatte ich aber vorab schon mal geschrieben
<verdooft> Bin auch kein Druckerprofi, drum würde ich die Vorgehensweise auch pauschal empfehlen, wenn ich keine Details aus dem Log kenne. Vielleicht kann man sogar einfach in den Druckerienstellungen den Anschuss wechseln von Wlan auf USB/LAN oder wie das angeschlossen, aber damit habe ich keine Erfahrung.
<Herbert-51> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das hab, wie bekomme ich das raus?
<verdooft> * Anschluss
<jokrebel> und das soll eine Aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung sein? Da steht/stand doch sich noch ein paar Zeilen mehr. Sei so nett und NoPaste alles komplett. Den Eingabebefehl und die gesamte ausgabe im Terminal
<Herbert-51> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=b389d7-1513969616.jpg
<le_bot> Title: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen (at www.bilder-upload.eu)
<Herbert-51> so sieht es aus mehr fehlerangabe habe ich nicht
<Guest416> konnte den text nicht copy pasten also hab ich es aufgeschrieben https://paste.ubuntu.com/26234459/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> Guest416: mach erstmal ein "sudo apt update"
<verdooft> Ist mit root angemeldet, also brauchts kein sudo.
<jokrebel> Herbert-51: mal neu starten vielleicht? Und vielleicht auch mal CUPS übers Webfrontent aufrufen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS/
<le_bot> Title: CUPS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest416> apt update = alle Pakete sind aktuell 
<Guest416> allerdings funktioniert software-properties-common zu installieren immer noch nicht
<k1l> Guest416: mach mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url, die das ausspuckt hier
<Guest416> gib mir paar minuten ^^
<k1l> einfach per ssh kopieren?
<Guest416> ssh kann ich nicht verbinden zeigt mir aber auch kein fehler an.. scheint als ob es sich aufhängt
<Guest416> deswegen tipper ich alles per lokal konsole ein
<k1l> aber netz hat das ding schon?
<Herbert-51> so hat sich erledigt, läuft jetzt habe hplip installiert :-)
<Guest416> ja klar, ist mit dem haupt rechenzentrum vernetzt und im netz eingebunden mit automatischer portverfaltung und allem drum und dran
<verdooft> ohne ssh käme ich da nicht klar, bin ein copy paster. :D
<Guest416> ja langsam regt mich das schon auf mit dem tippen :D
<Guest416> und zur konsole latschen und wieder zum rechner
<verdooft> Das mit ssh würde ich aber mal checken, ich habe in Erinnerung, dass der ssh Client irgendeine verbose Option hat und im Log des ssh-Serverdienstes, findet sich vielleicht auch was, Guest416.
<verdooft> -vvv
<Guest416> ich hab gerade das nocheinmal neu aufgesetzt (ubuntu 17.04). Wenn ich nun eine SSH verbindung aufbauen möchte kommt: "Network error: Connection refused"... angeschlossen ist er aufjedenfall, er wird mir ja auch im interface angezeigt
<verdooft> Hast du den root da als Benutzer genommen? Sonst wird der lokale verwendet.
<verdooft> ssh root@<ip>
<verdooft> Bei mir ist der root deaktiviert, aber auch den anderen Benutzer habe ich lokal nicht.
<Guest416> nein nur <ip>:22
<k1l> welchen user bekommst du denn zugewiesen vom hoster?
<martin_ubuntu> also habe es nochmal versucht mit verschieden Wine Versionen bei Wine kriege Origin nicht installiert. Immer Fehler. Hat jemand eine Idee ??
<Guest416> ich hab es jetzt mit ssh@<ip>:22 probiert allerdings immernoch der selbe fehler (root@<ip>:22 auch gleich ausprobiert auch gleicher fehler)
<k1l> Guest416: du kriegst doch vom hoster einen user und ip zugewiesen. nutze dann diese user@ip
<k1l> ssh user@ip
<Guest416> hoster bin ich ja selbst ^^
<verdooft> In der ssh Konfiguration ist root login erlaubt?
<verdooft> Nicht dass ich das empfehlen würde. :D
<Guest416> nein root login per ssh wird verweigert
<k1l> wenn du das ding selber manuell installiert hast, dann mach keine root installs sondern mit einem user, der dann sudo rechte hat. und dann verbindest du dich mit "user@ip"
<k1l> Guest416: ...
<Guest416> ich habe den server nicht root installiert sondern per nutzer
<k1l> noch mal: du sollst mit "ssh user@ip" verbinden. mit dem "user" den du mein OS isntall angegeben hast.
<Guest416> mach ich allerdings kommt immer wieder der selbe fehler: "Connection refused"
<k1l> port 22 ist auch erreichbar auf der kiste?
<Guest416> ...
<Guest416> kleinen augenblick
<k1l> kannste ja schnell mit nem nmap testen
<verdooft> Wenn mans selbst installiert hat und da in der Übersicht mit den Tasks nicht SSH Server angeklickt hat, muss man noch openssh-server nachinstallieren, aber wenn das fehlen würde, käme kein refused?
<Guest416> die portverwaltung ist auf "autonom = selbstverwaltend"
<k1l> openssh-server ist installiert?
<Guest416> pakete können immernoch nicht installiert bzw. abegrufen werden warum auch immer
<Guest416> ich schau nach
<k1l> kannst du nach draussen pingen?
<Guest416> ich kann nach draußen pingen ja
<SingleCore> Guten Abend. Eine kurze Frage: Wenn ich ein Programm, beispielsweise Steam über das Terminal installiere, wo installiert er mir das hin? Also wenn ich beispielsweise eine Datei in dem Ordner verändern will o.ä
<verdooft> apt-cache policy openssh-server, zeigt an, ob das Paket installiert ist, systemctl status ssh, ob der läuft, falls ohne root -> sudo.
<_moep_> SingleCore: kommt auf das packat an
<_moep_> mach update-db und dann mlocate und such nach dem binary
<verdooft> dpkg-query -L paketname, SingleCore.
<k1l> Guest416: ja das ist jetzt sehr schwer ohne handfeste fehlermeldungen da rumzuraten woran das liegt.
<SingleCore> Danke euch für die schnellen Antworten - gleich mal alles aufschreiben :D
<verdooft> Achne, systemctl braucht auch keine Rootrechte für status.
<k1l> Guest416: das ganze setup klingt kaputt, tbh. weil das paket dort ist in main. wenn er das nicht findet, dann ist das schon arg kaputt. warum ssh nicht geht, versteh ich auch nicht
<Guest416> nun jetzt aus wunderhand kann ich pakete installieren nur will er dies vom installationsmedium /media/cdrom/
<SingleCore> verdooft: Also ich habe jetzt beispielsweise Steam an. Wenn ich jetzt systemctl status steam eingebe, sagt er mir inactive und unter loaded: not-found
<SingleCore> "Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)"
<k1l> <k1l> Guest416: mach mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url, die das ausspuckt hier
<SingleCore> http://termbin.com/v4wf
<verdooft> SingleCore: Ich kenne Steam nicht, wenn du da ein Spiel installierst, sind das normale Debianpakete oder ist das innerhalb von Steam? Im 2. Fall tuts das, was k11 meinte.
<k1l> SingleCore: war nicht an dich gerichtet :)
<SingleCore> achso haha sorry
<SingleCore> Aber mit dem dpkg-query -L hat es geklappt !! super danke euch <3
<verdooft> :-)
<ghostcube> SingleCore: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Steam/
<le_bot> Title: Steam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SingleCore> Ja mir gings nur darum, das wenn ich manchmal Pakete vom Terminal installiere, ich versuche zu verstehen wohin er mir das installiert
<SingleCore> Also bei Windows habe ich ja sonst immer den pfad angegeben.. Hier versuche ich es noch zu verstehen ^^
<_moep_> SingleCore: dort wo es im paket definiert ist
<SingleCore> Achso.. das heißt, das Paket selbst weiß wo es sich hininstallieren muss sozusagen ?
<_moep_> ja
<verdooft> Drum funktioniert das mit dpkg-query auch.
<SingleCore> verstehe
<_moep_> pakete die nicht aus dem distri repo kommen, sollte man deswegen auch meiden 
<_moep_> damit kann man sich das system schön zerschießen, wenn du drölftausend ppas drin hast
<SingleCore> Könnt ihr mir eine Seite / Buch empfehlen wo ich genau das nochmal in ruhe nachlesen kann? Also wie das funktioniert mit den Paketen, woher sie kommen und soweiter
<ppq> steht alles im wiki :)
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/
<le_bot> Title: Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SingleCore> Ach, hätte ich auch selber finden können - sorry und danke :)
<verdooft> Ich verwende noch apt-file, damit kann man sich auch anschauen, wohin was installiert wird, bevor man das Paket installiert, SingleCore.
<verdooft> apt-file list paketname
<Guest416> http://termbin.com/dfa9
<ppq> außerdem empfehlenswert: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/
<le_bot> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> sowie https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen/
<le_bot> Title: Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SingleCore> Danke, gleich mal installiert verdooft :D
<verdooft> Für Debianpakete, die ich manuell ins System bringe, was selten passiert, gibts noch dpkg-deb, SingleCore.
<verdooft> Aber ich bin eh ein PPA und Deb und make install Messie. :D
<verdooft> Dieses apt-file will noch was updaten, bevor man das verwenden kann.
<verdooft> Kann man per sudo erledigen oder ohne, danach richtet sich, wohin das Kram geladen wird.
<verdooft> *der
<verdooft> Hab mich für sudo apt-file update entschieden.
<SingleCore> ja habe ich gerade gemacht und versuche irgendwie ein beispiel mit "apt-file list steam" zu bekommen, aber er lädt nur und das wars ^^
<verdooft> apt-file list vlc funktioniert hier, dauert aber einen kurzen Moment.
<SingleCore> ach wie geil
<SingleCore> Ja genau sowas habe ich gesucht
<verdooft> Mit apt-file kann man auc schön suchen, wenn ein Programm die Datei xy.abc vermisst, apt-file search xy.abc
<k1l> Guest416: hast du schon versucht an den repos rumzuspielen? weil ne leere sources.list ist nicht orginal
<k1l> Guest416: installierst du da von einem orginal ubuntu iso. oder ist das ein selbstgebautes ding?
<k1l> Guest416: weil so ist das kein wunder, dass er keine pakete findet.
<k1l> !sources.list
<le_bot> Informationen zu sources.list finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list, eine vollständige sources.list erhält man mit dem Konsolenbefehl grep '^deb' -r /etc/apt/sources.list*
<k1l> siehe die wiki seite, was da rein muss
 * k1l ist wieder afk
<SingleCore> verdooft: Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Angenommen du installierst ein Programm, du versuchst es zu starten (aus dem Dash heraus), es startet aber nicht. Wie findest du heraus, woran es liegt? 
<SingleCore> Das Programm im Terminal starten ?
<verdooft> Ja.
<verdooft> Nicht selten gibt es dort Meldungen der Art "file xyz not found.".
<verdooft> Aber wenn man nur aus den offiziellen Paketquellen raus installiert, eigentlich nicht.
<jokrebel> Das terminal liefert meist recht brauchbare Hinweise, warum ein Aufruf nich klappt
<verdooft> Verbogene Rechte können auch problematisch sein.
<jokrebel> Wenn man halt irgendwas irgenwie ins System geklöppelt hat vielleicht auch nicht
<SingleCore> Gibt es eine Seite o.ä wo man nachvollziehen kann welche Quellen sicher sind ? Oder sprechen wir hier über das was beispielsweise in Synaptic ist ?
<verdooft> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen/
<le_bot> Title: Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> !Einsteiger
<le_bot> Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<verdooft> universe ist z.B. nicht offiziell supportet. Du kannst dir den aktuellen Stand des Supports für Pakete mit ubuntu-support-status im Terminal ansehen, SingleCore.
<verdooft> "Sie haben 1827 nicht unterstützte Pakete (50.8%)" :-D
<SingleCore> :D Super Befehle die man sich aufschreiben kann danke !!
<SingleCore> Bei mir sind es auch 53, dabei habe ich das System gerade erst frisch aufgezogen ^^
<verdooft> --show-unsupported listet die auf, also wenn man dem dem obigen Befehl anhängt.
<SingleCore> Ja habe ich auch schon getan - vieles von ubuntu selbst dabei ^^
<SingleCore> oder zumindest heißen sie ubuntu.xxxx
<verdooft> apt-file ist bei mir auch unsupportet, aber ich würde dem nicht zuviel Relevanz beimessen. Ich habe auch schon Sicherheitsupdates für dort aufgeführte Pakete bekommen.
<verdooft> Letztlich updatet man eh irgendwann auf eine neue Ubuntuversion und hat wieder einen aktuelleren Stand. Ich verwende noch 17.04.
<SingleCore> Stimmt sehe ich auch gerade ^^ Ich werde mich aber mal durch die Wiki's lesen und hoffe das ich dadurch noch schlauer werde ! Meine letzte Frage würde sich dann auf das Systembereinigen selbst beziehen; Also im Internet, bzw auf vielen Channels, sehe ich das man Bleachbit nutzen soll. Ist das tatsächlich empfehlenswert? Bzw reinigt man so Linux? ^^
<verdooft> Bleachbit brauchst du nicht.
<verdooft> Ich habe das mal getestet, im Wiki wird auch vor dem Einsatz gewarnt, noch mehr in Forenbeiträgen.
<verdooft> Ich zähle mich zu den verspielten Linuxanwendern, drum weiß ich, was ich tue, wenn ich mir so Programme ansehe.
<verdooft> Man kann sich auch ein Script schreiben, das z.B. die Tumbnails löscht oder sonstwas. Die temporären Internetdateien von Firefox lassen sich auch dort löschen, bzw. es lässt sich einstellen, wann die gelöscht, ob die angelegt werden sollen.
<verdooft> Mich stören paar MB mehr oder weniger an Daten nicht, an der Performance des Systems ändern die auch nichts, SingleCore.
<SingleCore> Ja das sehe ich genauso. Nur mit der Zeit häuft sich das dann ja doch, oder ?
<verdooft> Ext4, das Standarddateisystem von neuen Ubuntus, fragmentiert auch nicht besonders, ich las sogar mal was von Onlinedefragmentierung und die um Wiki aufgeführte Möglichkeit, den Fragmentierungsgrad abzufragen, bestätigte das. :-)
<verdooft> Ich lösche manchmal etwas gezielt im Dateisystem.
<verdooft> Du kannst dr Blechbit aber durchaus mal ansehen und dir selbst ein Bild davon machen. Das hat auch Funktionen wie, Sprachdateien anderer Sprachen entfernen, das ist schon ein ziemlicher Eingriff, weil, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, diese Dateien mittels der Pakete installiert werden.
<verdooft> Man pfuscht also schon rum, wenn man das Programm dieses erledigen lässt.
<verdooft> Bleachbit anschauen und es nichts machen lassen, ist meine Empfehlung. :-)
<SingleCore> Ja, habe gerade auch eine "Warnung" im Wiki gelesen ^^ werde davon wohl erstmal meine Finger lassen
<verdooft> Das ist noch besser.
<SingleCore> Schön, habe ich erst einmal ein wenig Lektüre zu lesen und wieder ein Stück schlauer :D 
<SingleCore> Ich bedanke mich bei euch / dir und wünsche noch einen schönen Abend ! Ich komme bestimmt öfters vorbei ^^
<verdooft> man befehl kennst du schon?
<SingleCore> man befehl ?
<verdooft> Ja, damit kannst du dir die Manpage, die Handbuchseite von Programmen anzeigen lassen.
<verdooft> z.B. man ls
<verdooft> Besonders nützlich, wenn man gerne im Terminal unterwegs ist.
<verdooft> Steht auch alles im Wiki, aber fand ich noch erwähnenswert.
<SingleCore> Habe ich mir auch gleich mal notiert :D habe bis jetzt immer --help eingegeben
<SingleCore> man vereinfacht das ganze nochmal :D
<verdooft> man ist meistens ausführlicher.
<SingleCore> Dann ist es tatsächlich noch besser. Manchmal konnte mir nicht mal --help weiterhelfen, weil ich einfach nicht verstanden habe, was die optionen nun bringen. 
<SingleCore> Dankeschön !!!
<verdooft> Übrigens haben sogar manche Konfigurationsdateien manpages. Bitte.
<SingleCore> Wie beispielsweise? Das interessiert mich dann doch jetzt ^^
<verdooft> man sources.list
<SingleCore> Ach wie geil
<SingleCore> Das ist aber mal richtig ausführlich
<verdooft> Ja, ich bin auch erstaunt, wie gut manche Konfigurationsdateien durch Kommentare dokumentiert sind.
<SingleCore> Da steht sogar ausführlich wie es mit den Quellen ist - echt super 
<SingleCore> Das werde ich mir direkt durchlesen :D
<SingleCore> Danke nochmals ! 
<verdooft> apt.conf hat z.B. auch eine Manpage, selbst schaue ich gerne mal, was es so im Linux gibt, indem ich die Autokomplettierungsfunktion verwende.
<verdooft> Also z.B. man apt <tabulator>
<verdooft> Schon entdeckt man lauter neues Zeugs.
<SingleCore> Ja, wo ich mich als Neuling natürlich frage: Wo kommt das alles her :D
<SingleCore> Mega gut
<verdooft> Und wenn man erst die Manpage aufruft, nicht direkt das Programm, macht man erstmal nichts kaputt. :D
<SingleCore> An solch einer config sollte man sich wohl als Anfänger sowieso nicht ran tun oder? :D
<verdooft> Ok, sinnvoller ist es wohl, sich erstmal die Infos im Einsteigerartikel und die Verlinkungen durchzusehen, aber ich weiß auch viele Grundlagen nicht und betreibe trotzdem einen Server, da wird viel überdramatisiert, was das KnowHow angeht.
<SingleCore> Also ich persönlich bin ja von Windows 10 komplett auf Linux umgestiegen. Und, ich muss sagen, das es im ersten Moment sehr erschreckend war mit dem Terminal :D Weil man nur gewohnt war immer eine .exe auszuführen, oder eine .txt Datei oder ähnliches. Mittlerweile, finde ich es einfach viel besser.
<SingleCore> Es ist auch mal was neues und fordert etwas heraus
<SingleCore> Und wenn garnichts mehr geht - einfach neu installieren dauert nicht so lange wie bei Windows :D
<verdooft> Ich glaube so allgemeine Gespräche sind im #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben. Hier ist mehr für konkrete Supportanfragen.
<verdooft> Wundere mich schon, dass niemand unterbricht. :D
<SingleCore> Ja wohl wahr sorry :D Aber ich muss sowieso jetzt los :) Ich bedanke mich nochmals für die super Hilfe ! Dankeschön !!
<verdooft> Viel Spaß, wo du fragen kannst, weißt du ja schon. Bis dann.
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-23
<martin_ubuntu> ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. kann mir jemand helfen mit origin unter playonlinux zum laufen zu bekommen 
<k1l> mit windows programmen sind einem da die hände gebunden. guck doch bitte mal in die app database was man mit origin und wine machen muss damit es läuft, wenn es überhaupt jemand zum laufen bekommen hat
<martin_ubuntu> also habe es so gemacht wie es im internet steht. verschiedene varianten. bei den geht es bei mir nicht. ich weiss nicht wieso. habe es zum laufen bekommen aber origin sagt immer ich bin offline.
<martin_ubuntu> keiner eine lösung ??
<k1l> wenn es mit "einfach rumklicken" nicht geht, dann lies dir mal genau durch was die anderen da genutzt haben und wie sie es zum laufen bekommen haben.
<martin_ubuntu> habe ich. habe es auch mit unterschiedlichen wine versionen versucht. 
<martin_ubuntu> kalppt irgendwie alles nicht bei mir.
<jokrebel> und das war "irgend eine Anleitung aus dem Internet" oder von WineHQ?
<martin_ubuntu> beides
<k1l> ja wine ist kein windows. es gibt keine garantie das alles an windows kram auch läuft. deswegen guck da in die liste
<k1l> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=26175
<le_bot> Title: WineHQ - Origin Latest Release (at appdb.winehq.org)
<k1l> du hast kein ubuntu problem. du hast ein wine problem.
<k1l> links in der liste auf "show" klicken ob da deine OS version und wine version genannt sind. dann siehst du genau was wie wo klappt oder nicht
<martin_ubuntu> ach so ok danke. dachte das hängt mit der ubuntu version vllt zusammen.
<k1l> nein, mit playonlinux und deinem "bei wine das wine paket runterladen" ist ubuntu da eh gar nicht involviert.
<martin_ubuntu> ahh ok. danke 
<martin_ubuntu> bin ich wieder ein stück schlauer
<k1l> und guck dir auch genau das rating und die issues an. selbst bei silber kann es sein, dass es installiert aber nicht läuft
<WLBI> in #test
<empedokles78> Kann ich das hier mit sudo apt installieren? http://pillow.readthedocs.io/en/3.0.x/installation.html#external-libraries
<le_bot> Title: Installation — Pillow (PIL Fork) 3.0.0 documentation (at pillow.readthedocs.io)
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Wie meinst Du das?
<k1l> empedokles78: du kannst im terminal mit "apt search suchwort" auch suchen
<empedokles78> Naja, ich würde es gerne installieren und pip für packages nicht empfohlen.
<jokrebel> warum willst Du einer Anleitung folgen in der die Rede von 12.04 und 14.04 ist?
<k1l> empedokles78: oder du nimmst packages.ubuntu.com
<empedokles78> jokrebel, es ist die aktuelle anleitung (ich will ihr aber nicht folgen, sondern frag erst mal hier).
<jokrebel> liest sich jetzt nicht wirklich "aktuell" empedokles78 
<empedokles78> Ich finde tatsächlich noch eine andere: https://pillow.readthedocs.io/en/4.3.x/ auf https://python-pillow.org/ wird aber die erstere verlinkt.
<le_bot> Title: Pillow — Pillow (PIL Fork) 4.3.0 documentation (at pillow.readthedocs.io)
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Ohne zu wissen um was es da genauer geht hätt ich ja erst mal https://askubuntu.com/questions/959504/how-do-i-install-pillow-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts versucht
<le_bot> Title: How do I install pillow in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> gut, dann nimmt man halt nicht die pakete aus den repos. macht ihr mal
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Aber k1l hat schon recht; wenn es sogar in den Quellen ist wäre die Version sicher die erste Wahl
<sdx23> ja, am besten nicht auf den k1l hören und irgendwas unsinniges tun.
<empedokles78> k1l,'s befehl zeigt mir das an: https://dpaste.de/xbAE
<le_bot> Title: dpaste (at dpaste.de)
<k1l> empedokles78: ja, python-pil wird bei ubuntu/debian aus pillow gebaut (steht ja auch da)
<empedokles78> Pillow-Variante steht.
<k1l> empedokles78: ok, kannst du mal präzesieren wo jetzt genau das problem ist?
<empedokles78> Und was ist python3-pil aus jokrebels link?
<k1l> das ist das python paket aus der 3er version
<k1l> ubuntu hat noch das 2er python als hauptbasis liefert aber auch die 3er basis aus, mit eben der 3 hinten dran. dann musst du den befehl aber auch mit der 3 hinten dran starten
<empedokles78> k1l, das hatte mir deine suche nicht angezeigt, ich möchte es mit python3 verwenden.
<k1l> dann nutze die suche doch noch mal und such explizit nach dem 3er paket
<k1l> wenn dir das terminal nicht genehm ist, nimm einfach packages.ubuntu.com
<empedokles78> Das zeigt unter pillow gar nix.
<k1l> auf der webseite muss man selber zwischen beschreibung oder quellpaket umstellen
<empedokles78> ok, dann zeigt es aber auch nur die python 2 version.
<k1l> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/pillow
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of source package pillow in xenial (at packages.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-24
<ubu> frohe weihnachten
<ubu> benötige hilfe habe wohl scheiße gebaut bezüglich ppas
<ubu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26243288/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubu> vllt kann einer weiter helfen
<Fussel> frage deine frage ubu 
<Fussel> nicht drumrumeiern ;þ
<Fussel> huch ja ok sorry, wer lesen kann, hab den link nicht gesehen, tschuldigung :)
<ubu> Fuchs: np, kann man da was amchen?
<Fussel> da kenne ich mich leider ned gut aus
<ubu> trotzdem danke
<Fussel> ubu, aber im zweifel ist es immer das ppa
<ubu> Fuchs: ich kann nichts mehr machen mit dem terminal
<Fussel> nicht Fuchs Fussel 
<ubu> richtig
<ubu> muss wohl ubuntu neu installen
<Fussel> ubu, ist das ubuntu noch neu? hast du da schon viel gemacht?
<ubu> sehr viel
<Fussel> hmm, dann würde ich nur das ppa mal runterwerfen
<ubu> kriege ich nicht hin hatte anbox versucht zu installen
<Fussel> und da muss ich selber googlen
<ubu> riesen fehler
<Fussel> je, nach dem, gibt es noch einen weg, rein theoetisch ist alles im home und noch einem ordner..., was du so alles gemacht hast
<Fussel> !sicherung
<Fussel> hmmm
<ubu> schon okay Fussel ich frag die tage nochma nach
<Fussel> ubu, am besten ist wenn du hier bleibst
<Fussel> und den tag über eher abends nochmal fragst
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-16
<dreamon> tomreyn, Guten Abend ich hab mein HDMI Soundproblem nun endlich lösen können
<dreamon> In /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf hab ich options snd-hda-intel model=generic → durch → options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo → ersetzt
<dreamon> Jetzt hab ich auf einmal eine ganze Liste wenn ich "aplay -l output" mache
<stevieh> mein home ist von ner anderen Platte über /media/old_root/home per ln -s auf /home gelinkt, aber irgendwie seh ich doch öfters den ganzen Pfad. We kann ich das denn so machen, dass ich das wirklich als /home nur sehe?
<sdx23> bind-mount
<ppq> jo, symlink klingt... eckelhaff
<stevieh> jo, so mach ich das. und gleich in der fstab
<stevieh> ich schwein ich
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-17
<Lukas2> Guten Morgen. Kann mir jemand mit einem mdadm-problem helfen?
<stevieh> frag einfach, dann wird dir geholfen - oder auch nicht.
<Lukas2> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Raid 5. Ich habe eine Platte verloren. Kurz danach hatte eine weitere ein Kabelproblem und hat nun einen Counter mit 16 weniger, als der Rest. mdadm lässt mich den Raid nicht wieder assemblen...auch mit--force nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> Lukas2: raid 5 aus drei platten, eine kaputt, eine out of sync? ist das die kurzform?
<LetoThe2nd> oder egal aus wie vielen platten - eine putt eine out of sync?
<Lukas2> Raid 5 aus 6 Platten. eine hin, eine out-of-sync. 4 Platten sync
<LetoThe2nd> hol das backup raus.
<Lukas2> ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit 30TB mal eben zu backuppen
<LetoThe2nd> naja dann hast du jetzt ein problem. oder 30tb ohnehin unwichtige daten.
<Lukas2> Der Ansatz wäre jetzt die superblocks mit mdadm --create und alten settings neu zu schreiben. Aber er akzeptiert die size nicht
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst ja gerne mal bei den mdadm leuten direkt nachfragen obs da noch böse magie gibt die dich retten kann, aber im prinzip: leider verloren.
<Lukas2> oder müssen alle superblocks vorher gelöscht werden?
<stevieh> ich denke auch, das klingt eher nach final loss.
<Lukas2> letztlich soll es möglich sein die superblocks mit --assume-clean neu zu schreiben. die 5. Platte ist ja da, nur lässt sie sich nicht einbinden
<Lukas2> und der Befehl sagt dann, dass schon Raid-Daten drauf sind. Normalerweise geht das auch, die frage ist nur, warum er bei mir den parameter für "size" nicht akzeptiert
<Lukas2> ich habe den Wert*512/1024 aus der dev-size berechnet. Soll laut Wiki so korrekt sein
<koegs> wie jetzt... raid5 sagt halt du kannst max eine Platte verlieren, bei zwei ist essig, was will man da noch rumdoktoren...
<koegs> selbst wenn man mdadm irgendwie zwingt die out-of-sync platte zu akzeptieren, ich würde den daten nicht trauen
<Lukas2> Ich weiß, dass das so ist, wenn man 2 Platten voll verliert. Die entscheindende Platte ist aber nur 16 Counts out of sync und die Daten, bin ich bereit zu verlieren
<LetoThe2nd> theorie: nur metadaten out of sync, und böse magic kann was machen. die kenne ich aber nicht und werde kenen wie auch immer gearteten rat dazu geben. ausser: wenn die daten wirklich wichtig sind: abstecken, kroll ontrack anrufen.
<Lukas2> kennt ihr hier einen Channel bzgl. mdadm? Die Suche hat mir dazu nichts offenbart.
<LetoThe2nd> #mdadm?
<Lukas2> @LetoThe2nd Raid läuft wieder...das neue Setzen der Superblocks geht. Hab mir zwischenzeitlich die Partitionstabellen gecrasht, aber bei GPT gibts ja backups
<LetoThe2nd> Lukas2: glückwunsch. bin ehrlich erstaunt :)
<Lukas2> Also nicht gleich schreiben, dass alles hin ist :)
<Guest42892> Moin, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich versuche schon seit Tagen auf meinem Raspberry Pi 3 der auf Ubuntu Mate läuft eine ssh verbindung hinzubekommen.
<Guest42892> Habe es mit Arch versucht, dort hat es ohne Probleme geklappt, aber ich hatte keine grafische Oberfläche. Deswegen wollte ich es mit Ubuntu Mate auf dem RPi probieren.
<LetoThe2nd> und was ist das eigentliche problem?
<LetoThe2nd> apt-get install openssh-server, und das sollte es gewesen sien
<Guest42892> Über ein Monitor komme ich auf dem Pi drauf, habe auch Updates installiert und ssh aufgespielt und mit systemctl start ssh gestartet
<Guest42892> Das Problem, ich bekomme die Meldung "Verbindung abgelehnt" wenn ich es mit Putty versuche.
<LetoThe2nd> mit welchem usernamen?
<Guest42892> Dazu komme ich ja noch nicht, beim verbinden schon die Meldung "Verbindung abgelehnt"
<LetoThe2nd> und auf dem system selbst geht es, wenn du ssh localhost machst?
<Guest42892> noch nicht ausprobiert
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten steht schlicht zu vermuten dass der sshd einfach nicht läuft. oder du ihn voll verkonfiguriert hast.
<Guest42892> Moment ich schließe den RPi an den Montitor mal wieder an.
<Guest42892> Dazu habe ich doch in der boot Partition die leere datei mit "ssh" drine, oder nicht
<LetoThe2nd> wäre mir neu
<LetoThe2nd> soweit ich weiss ist das raspbian spezifische magic
<Guest42892> Reicht es nicht, wen ich systemctl start ssh mache danach den RPi vom Netz nehme und wieder anschließe. Dan muss doch ssh weiterlaufen, oder muss ich ssh immer wieder neu starten?
<LetoThe2nd> nö
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist das dein problem
<Guest42892> :)
<Guest42892> ich meinte :(
<LetoThe2nd> start started den sshd. permanent aktivieren für jeden boot ist "systemctl enable ssh"
<LetoThe2nd> wobei das IMHO default sein sollte.
<Guest42892> ok, ich bin gerade mit dem Monitor drauf, wie teste ich es ohne Putty im terminal mit dem ssh?
<LetoThe2nd> das schrieb ich oben
<LetoThe2nd> putty braucht kein mensch, höchstens mal auf windows als notlösung
<Guest42892> ja mit localhost, aber ich bin auf der suche nach dem vollen Befehl
<LetoThe2nd> "ssh localhost"
<LetoThe2nd> voller wirds nicht :)
<Guest42892> ok, ich dachte man müsste noch den Benutzer und den Port usw eingeben
<Guest42892> ich bekomme eine "Connection refused"
<LetoThe2nd> na dann stehen die chancen gut dass der ssh einfach nicht läuft
<Guest42892> ich hatte aber auch die sshd_config angepasst. moment mache es mal rückgängig
<LetoThe2nd> "systemctl list-units | grep ssh" zeigt dir ob er gestartet ist
<Guest42892> ich habe es ssh gestartet mit systemctl start ssh und bekomme die Meldung "Connection restet my 127.0.0.1 port 22"
<Guest42892> aktuell läuft er, hatte ich aber auch gerade gestartet
<Guest42892> Was bedeutet den die Meldung "Connection restet by usw". 
<LetoThe2nd> ich bin ziemlich sicher dass da was anderes steht
<Guest42892> "Connection restet my 127.0.0.1 port 22" steht da, wenn ich mich mit "ssh localhost" versuche zu verbinden
<Obi-Van-Konobe> restet ist kein Wort in Englisch.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Vielleicht reset?
<LetoThe2nd> ich *vermute* mal da steht "connection reset by"
<Guest42892> Ja stimmt, reset
<LetoThe2nd> https://superuser.com/questions/1290813/getting-connection-reset-when-trying-to-ssh-localhost
<le_bot> Title: linux - Getting connection reset when trying to ssh localhost - Super User (at superuser.com)
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du da schon arg rumgespielt hast, keine ahnung
<Guest42892> Nach einem neustart zeigt "systemctl list-units | grep ssh" nicht an
<Guest42892> Sprich der ssh server ist nach einem neustart aus
<Guest42892> die sshd_config ist zurückgesetzt
<Guest42892> Habe die sshd_config zurückgesetzt und mit systemctl enable ssh den server immer aktiv gesetzt. Bin jetzt nach dem neustart auf das ergebniss gespannt
<Guest42892> Nach dem neustart ist ssh aktiv. Ich weiß aber nicht was diese Meldung "Connection reset by 127.0.0.1 port 22" zu bedeuten hat. 
<Guest42892> Versuche es mal mit dem anderen Rechner über ssh auf den RPi zu verbinden
<Guest42892> Fehler "Die Verbindung wurde vom Komunikationspartner zurückgesetzt" :(
<Guest42892> Wenn ich es über Terminal mit "ssh root@(IPAdresse)" versuche, bekomme ich "Connection closed by (serverIp) port 22" 
<LupusE>  als root sollte man sich auch nie anmelden.
<Guest42892> Auch mit "ssh (serveIP)" bekomme ich die selbe meldung
<Frickelpit> Guest42892: überprüfe mal, ob da der Port überhaupt offen ist
<Frickelpit> nicht, dass dier da ufw zwischenfunkt
<Frickelpit> s/dier/dir/
<Guest42892> Ich vermute, das ich doppelte Keys habe, habe da gerade eine Anleitung gefunden; https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ssh-connection-closed/#post-5923542
<le_bot> Title: ssh - Connection closed › Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest42892> ich prüfe es aber gleich mit dem port
<Guest42892> port 22 ist offen
<Guest42892> Und ich habe auf dem server in /home/benutzer/.ssh keine Keys, der ordner ist leer
<Guest42892> Ich habe nochmal sudo apt install ssh laufen lassen, da wurden noch einige Pakete installiert und jetzt klappt auch ssh auf dem RPi :)
<Guest42892> Kleine nachfrage, würdet Ihr mir xrdp oder x11vnc empfehlen, ich möchte remote mit grafischer oberfläche auf den Pi zugreifen
<koegs> xrdp, wenn mehrere User mit mehreren Session, x11vnc wenn ich den "gleichen" Desktop sehen möchte, welche auch gerade am (nicht angeschlossenen) Monitor zu sehen wäre
<Guest42892> Ich werde ja gar kein Monitor an dem RPi haben. Sessions wie bei ssh muss vermieden werden, da ich ein UI Tool starten möchte was immer laufen muss und wen ich mich nach tagen wieder verbinde muss das Tool wieder zu sehen sein, also sessions fallen da weg.
<Guest42892> Ich weiß nur nicht, wen ich kein monitor angeschlossen habe, ob da x11vnc gehen wird
<Guest42892> teste es aber gerade aus
<Guest42892> ok, x11vnc läuft. Muss aber die Auflösung anpassen
<Guest42892> Die Auflösung ist fest auf 656x416 und lässt sich nicht anpassen, gibt es eine einstellung bei dem VNCViewer vielleicht. So wie bei Remmina
<koegs> genau für deinen zweck ist x11vnc besser geeignet
<koegs> aber die Auflösung hat nix mit x11vnc zu tun, du musst gucken wie du den RPI dazu bringst eine bestimmte Auflösung zu nutzen obwohl kein Monitor angeschlossen ist
<Guest42892> Die Auflösung im VNC Viewer lässt sich anpassen, aber die Auflösung in dem Ubuntu Mate auf dem RPi ist auf 656x416 fest, und lässt sich nicht vergrösern
<Guest42892> Das kann ich ja in den Einstellungen bei dem Ubuntu mate, aber da gibt es nur 656x416 zur auswahl :(
<Guest42892> Ich versuche mal einen Monitor anzuschließen und dan einmal einzustellen
<koegs> https://askubuntu.com/questions/665957/ubuntu-mate-for-rpi2-default-resolution-cant-be-changed
<le_bot> Title: display - Ubuntu Mate For Rpi2 default resolution can't be changed - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Guest42892> Dankeschön
<Guest42892> Habe es über einen Monitor versuchen wollen, aber auch dort nimmt er sich nur eine feste größe und lässt sich nicht anpassen.
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-18
<dreamon> tomreyn, Guten Abend ich hab mein HDMI Soundproblem nun endlich lösen können
<dreamon> In /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf hab ich options snd-hda-intel model=generic → durch → options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo → ersetzt
<dreamon> Jetzt hab ich auf einmal eine ganze Liste wenn ich "aplay -l output" mache
<tomreyn> dreamon: ah prima, freut mich.
<dreamon> tomreyn, Danke für deine Unterstützung
<tomreyn> gerne dreamon, hab aber glaube ich nicht viel gemacht, und offenbar auch keine lösung gefunden. ;-)
<dreamon> tomreyn, Dochdoch.. hab ein einiges gelernt.. Hast mir davor ja auch schon geholfen.!
<tomreyn> schön, freut mich.
<lupuse> hi
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-19
<florinski> hallo. Wie installiere ich einen Drucker in CUPS, der mit USB am DSL-Modem hängt, ich würde dann über WLAN zugreifen? Danke im Voraus!
<stevieh> wird er denn vom DSL Router erkannt, der Drucker?
<LupusE> ein halbwegs brauchbarer router leitet dne USB Port per AppSocket weiter. Also entweder erkennt CUPS den automagisch oder er kann einfach per AppSocket per IP/hornamen und Angabe des Druckertreiber hinzugefügt werden.
<florinski> stevieh, momoent, ich schaue nach
<stevieh> florinski: höre auf die anderen
<florinski> LupusE, automatisch erkennt cups den Drucker nicht, meine Fritzbox zeigt ihn aber an. Wie finde ich IP oder hostnamen um dann z.B. über socket zu installieren?
<LupusE> fritz.box ... wenn alles wie gewoehnlich konfiguriert ist.
<LupusE> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS/#Netzwerkprotokolle  <- ist ein guter start ... je nachdem, wleches frontend du nutzt ist das vorgehen etwas anders.
<le_bot> Title: CUPS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Printserver/#AVM-FRITZ-Box
<le_bot> Title: Printserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<florinski> stevieh, LupusE, Ganz herzlichen Dank, der Printserver-Artikel war die Lösung, den hatte ich eben nicht gefunden. 
<dreamon> Welchen Befehl könnte ich verwendet um mir per script anzeigen zu lassen, mit welcher Schnittstelle das Gerät am Internet verbunden ist?
<stevieh> du meinst port?
<stevieh> oder meinst du wlan oder netzwerkschnitstelle?
<stevieh> z.B. netstat -nr und da nach dem default gw schauen, oder mal ifconfig gucken.
<dreamon> stevieh, wlan0 oder eth0 oder ...
<dreamon> stevieh, Danke
<stevieh> im prinzip ist es das interface, das zum netzwerk 0.0.0.0 geht
<CaTaCaS> Moin, kleine nachfrage. Ich habe bei meinem RPi3 der auf Ubuntu läuft mit dmesg diesen einen Fehler: brcmf_c_process_clm_blob no clm_blob available (err=-2) device may have limited channels available
<stevieh> https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ACYBGNQ2gp5Sr8K6JpHbH8IaE-ODB3A_Yg%3A1576778294949&ei=Nrr7XdnJOa-hmwW_qaeABA&q=brcmf_c_process_clm_blob+no+clm_blob+available+%28err%3D-2%29+device+may+have+limited+channels+available&oq=brcmf_c_process_clm_blob+no+clm_blob+available+%28err%3D-2%29+device+may+have+limited+channels+available&gs_l=psy-ab.3..0i19.4780.17399..19017...3.0..3.104.104.0j1......9....1j2..gws-wiz.....10..35i362i39.6vNNJbB4x-
<stevieh> I&ved=0ahUKEwjZvKPxpMLmAhWv0KYKHb_UCUAQ4dUDCAo&uact=5
<le_bot> Title: brcmf_c_process_clm_blob no clm_blob available (err=-2) device may have limited channels available - Google-Suche (at www.google.com)
<stevieh> bitte.
<CaTaCaS> Ich versuche das Tool hostapd zum laufen zu bringen, aber nach einer bestimmten Zeit von 5min bis einigen Stunden bricht hostapd ab mit dieser einem meldung.
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe google schon befragt, kann aber nicht ganz nachvolziehen, ist das ein Kernel Problem, oder ist das doch was anderes. Ich habe es schon mit Kernel 4.15 und 4.19.81 versucht.
<CaTaCaS> Ein Image für den RPi 3 mit einem neueren Kernel finde ich nicht.
<stevieh> auch nicht bei nem raspbian?
<CaTaCaS> unter raspbian kriege ich meine tools nicht zum laufen. Ich brauche ein normales Linux, Ubuntu Debian usw.
<stevieh> raspbian ist ein normales debian.
<stevieh> https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/raspbian/
<le_bot> Title: Download Raspbian for Raspberry Pi (at www.raspberrypi.org)
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe noch einen Under-Voltage detected. Und dieser kahm nach dem Error von oben den ich beschrieben habe.
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe mein Tool unter Raspbian, nicht zum laufen bekommen, weiß aber gerade den fehler nicht mehr
<stevieh> ich glaube ich würde eher versuchen, das tool unter raspian zum laufen zu bekommen..
<CaTaCaS> Manchmal hängt hostapd manchmal nicht, manchmal erst nach ein paar Minuten. Und wenn ich dmesg befrage, habe ich bei verschiedenen Kernel versionen, verschiedene Fehler. Das verwirrt mich.
<CaTaCaS> Teste ich gleich nochmal aus, weiß den Fehler wirklich nicht mehr, der mir Raspian geliefert hat.
<CaTaCaS> Dankeschön, dann verbrauche ich nochmal 2-3 tage von meinem Urlaub :)
<stevieh> das ist Urlaub.
<stevieh> Windows treten ist Arbeit.
<CaTaCaS> Ne, das Thema Linux auf dem Rechner und Windows treten ist durch, seit dem ich mein Ubuntu habe :)  Bin jetzt an einem RPi3 Projekt dran, macht Spaß, verwirrt mich aber bisschen.
<stevieh> ich würde auf nem rpi immer eher zu raspbian tendieren. Da gibt es IMHO wenig Gründe Ubuntu zu nehmen.
<Loetmichel> stevieh: ich würde eher zu xubuntu tendieren
<Loetmichel> so von der oberfläche her
<Loetmichel> hab grade einen raspi3b+ hier der unter raspibian läuft... (und wenn ich nicht so geizig gewesen wäre eine class1 karte zu kaufen auch recht flüssig), da kann xubuntu nicht schimmer sein ;)
<stevieh> was will man auf nem pi mit ner oberfläche? 
<CaTaCaS> Ich würde es ja gerne lieber mit Kali-Linux bevorzugen, aber da habe ich das selbe Problem
<stevieh> und ausserdem: auch auf debian gibts ja schlanke desktops
<Loetmichel> stevieh: als desktop-ersatz benutzen
<Loetmichel> funktioniert. 
<stevieh> Loetmichel: für was funktioniert das?
<stevieh> so zum leiden?
<CaTaCaS> Ich kann aktuell einfach nicht herausfinden, ob das ein Linux, Kernel Version Problem mit den Drivern ist, oder ob der RPI vielleicht doch zu wenig Strom bekommt, wen ich dort 2 WiFi Sticks angeschlossen habe
<stevieh> wegen strom beschwert er sich ja, wenn die spannung zu arg abfällt. btw. das USB subsystem vom rpi3 ist recht schlecht, k.a. was du mit den 2 WLAN Sticks vor hast
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe das Problem glaube ich
<CaTaCaS> Der Fehler war ja "brcmf_c_process_clm_blob no clm_blob available (err=-2) device may have limited channels available kernel"
<Loetmichel> stevieh: surfen, youtube, office.
<Loetmichel> nur nicht gleichzeitig wegen 1gb ram
<stevieh> Loetmichel: und man sollte schon ein wenig sediert sein :-)
<Loetmichel> aber das ist eher ein thema für nebenan
<stevieh> *jacke auszieh* komm, wir gehen rüber!
<CaTaCaS> Ne, ein Fehler war der "brcmf_fw_alloc_request using brcm/brcmfmac43430-sdio for chip bcm43430/1"
<CaTaCaS> Und ich sehe gerade, das brcmfmac43430 das integrierte Wlan bei dem RPi3 ist. Ich verwende das integrierte WiFi nicht bei meinem Tool, aber es wird vom Tool trotzdem gesteuert, ich Vogel.
<CaTaCaS> Nur noch eine Frage, wie viel A braucht Eurer RPi3? Ich habe jetzt ein 2A Netzteil, aber ich benutze zwei Wlan Sticks am usb. 
<Loetmichel> 300mA idle
<CaTaCaS> Manche Netzteile haben 2A für den RPI3 manche bis zur 3A. Wie viel braucht er den nun? Mit 2A habe ich jetzt trotzdem die meldung bekommen "under-Voltage detected" bekommen
<Loetmichel> etwa 2A vollast ohne übertaktung
<Loetmichel> aber wenn du keyboard und maus dran hast biste bei 3A
<CaTaCaS> ok, aber ohne usb Geräte, nur der RPi
<Loetmichel> und HDMI
<Loetmichel> ja
<CaTaCaS> Ne, ich habe den RPi ohne Display laufen, gehe über ssh und x11vnc drauf
<Loetmichel> dann sollten 2A langen
<Loetmichel> aber sinvoller is 3A
<Loetmichel> reserven und so
<CaTaCaS> ja, aber ich habe ja noch die zwei wlan Sticks am USB 
 * Loetmichel hats übertrieben und dem Octopi am 3ddrucker ein 5V 10A NT spendiert ;)
<Loetmichel> "lag noch rum"
<Loetmichel> aber wenn du da näheres wissen willst komm mal nach nebenan, das wird hier langsam offtopic
<Loetmichel> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<marshmello> Ich versuche erfolglos über das Programm Laufwerke einen USB-Stick zu formatieren.
<sdx23> marshmello: wie erfolglos?
<marshmello> partition map has no partition map entry!
<marshmello> udisks-error-quark, o
<marshmello> steht da.
<marshmello> Schade kann man diese Dialoge nicht c&p.
<sdx23> hatte ich noch nie. Erster Ansatz: probier mal gparted. Sonst: ggf. die ersten 1M mittels dd nullen, dann normal formatieren
<marshmello> sdx23, mit fat32 für windows/linux?
<marshmello> muss pdfs von büchern drauf laden, die ich in der lib scanne.
<papachaotica> moin, kann mir jemand sagen an welcher schraube ich drehen muss. Über das gnome menu fährt der rechner runter und startet sofort neu, über shutdown -P now im terminal funktioniert es
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-20
<tomreyn> papachaotica: wenn du aktuelles gnome (mutter + gnome-shell) unter 18.04 und höher meinst dann sollte das poweroff-icon eigentlich genau wie der shutdown-befehl auf nem terminal "systemctl shutdown" aufrufen
<tomreyn> es würde mich dann wundern falls die sich grundsätzlich anders verhalten.
<Elfo_> moin, es gab unter linux, auch ubuntu immer ein kommandozeilen programm mit dem man den Netzdatendurchsatz einzelner Anwendungen beobachten konnte .. ich weiß nicht mehr ob das standardmäßig installiert war, es war wenn auf jeden fall im repo -- nicht netstat - man startete das Program auf einer Netzwerkkarte und es listete live Daten zum Datendurchsatz z.B. Firefox auf
<Elfo_> Wie heißt das Teil -- ich habs komplett vergessen, seit Jahren nicht benutzt
<drc> Meinst du nethogs?
<Elfo_> JAP!! Danke
<LupusE> iotop.
<LupusE> oh, war schon beantwortet.
<Elfo_> Ja, aber ich stelle jetzt fest das hat doch nicht was ich bräuchte - ich brauch was dass mir nach ner Stunde oder so sagt, wieviel mb in der Zeit up and down durchgelaufen sind
<LupusE> iotop ist auch am thema vorbei ... ich ziehe mich wieder zurueck.
<koegs> vnstat?
<sdx23> iftop gibt's noch
<LupusE> Elfo_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring/  <- hier gibt es eine uebersicht der programme mit deren faehikeiten.
<le_bot> Title: Netzwerk-Monitoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Elfo_> Ich teste mal
<Elfo_> vnstat ist wohl das richtige für mich ... danke
<stevieh> schick, sowas wie nethogs hätte ich jetzt gerne als json oder python3 modul
<drc> https://github.com/raboof/nethogs/blob/master/contrib/python-wrapper.py
<le_bot> Title: nethogs/python-wrapper.py at master · raboof/nethogs · GitHub (at github.com)
<stevieh> ui, dangge!
<hp-div7> #linuxmintusers.de
<j0k> falsch abgebogen?
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-21
<marshmello> Wie kann man am besten Grafiken aus dem Dokumentbetrachter (pdf) extrahieren und in oo-writer einfügen?
<sdx32> marshmello: anschaulich mit einem Screenshottool. Für Qualität allerdings besser "pdfimages" verwenden.
<drc> pdfimages aus poppler-utils kann …
<drc> genau.
<k1l_> rechtsklick und speichern? oft geht das aber nur per screenshot machen und zuschneiden
<marshmello> k1l_, rechtsklick speichert dann die ganze seite.
<marshmello> finde pdfimages nicht, gibt's da auch ein gui?
<sdx32> nein. Installiere das Paket poppler-utils, dann in einem Terminal in das Verzeichnis gehen, wo die pdf Datei liegt. Dort dann "pdfimages datei.pdf extrahiert" o.ä.
<marshmello> sdx32, kann man also nur ganze seiten als jpg abspeichern?
<marshmello> was ist dann der vorteil zum screenshot-tool?
<drc> nein, pdfimages extrahiert die bilder, die drin sind
<marshmello> drc, ich habe mal erfolglos pdfimages -f 7 -l 7 -png Persönlichkeitsstörungen_Fiedler.pdf versucht.
<drc> da fehlt noch ein ausgabeverzeichnis, laut der manpage
<drc> was sagt denn `pdfimages -list Persönlichkeitsstörungen_Fiedler.pdf`?
<marshmello> https://dpaste.org/n985
<le_bot> Title: dpaste/n985 (Python) (at dpaste.org)
<marshmello> Wie kann ich das aktuelle verzeichnis angeben?
<marshmello> shorten
<drc> . ist das aktuelle verzeichnis
<j0k> ob das ohne Ausgabeverzeichnis nicht einfach nach /home/user geschmissen wird?
<drc> Laut Manpage ist der Parameter nicht optional
<marshmello> okay, da bekomme ich auch wieder die ganze seite, aber es ist ein selbstscan aus der bibliothek.
<drc> …
<drc> dann wird das mit dem extrahieren auch nicht besser. wie auch, das pdf besteht exakt aus einem bild pro seite
<drc> dann musst du das per screenshot machen
<marshmello> aber screenshot-tools sind vermutlich 72dpi? oder?
<j0k> Shutter ist ein mächtiges Screenshot Tool
<j0k> hat denn der Scan aus der Bibliothek mehr?
<marshmello> j0k, k.a. :)
<marshmello> Ich nehme einfachheitshalber das bewährte einfach zu bedienende Screenshottool.
<marshmello> Lassen sich Bilder in OO-Writer eigentlich nur in 90% Winkeln drehen?
<j0k> Du meinst 90° ?
<j0k> ach und keine Ahnung ich nutze Libre Office
<j0k> damit geht das auch mit weniger als 90 Grad
<j0k> marshmello: https://praxistipps.chip.de/openoffice-writer-eingefuegtes-bild-drehen-so-gehts_17280
<marshmello> j0k, thanks.
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-22
<ludste> Hallo, hab mal eine Frage zu Samba: USB-Platte mit NTFS angeschlossen an Speedort (Router der Telekom): keine Zugriffsrechte, sogar sudo , bekommt aber die Meldung "chmod: Beim Setzen der Zugriffsrechte für 'xxx': Keine Berechtigung", kann mir damit helfen?
<j0k> Viele Speedports ünterstützen nur SMB 1.0 und bereiten deshalb häufig Schwierigkeiten, wenn Festplatten am Router angeschlossen werden
<tomreyn> ludste: vermutlich ein read-only (nur Lesen erlaubt) -Mount
<tomreyn> ah SMB 1.0 kann's auch sein, ja. Falls es nur-Lesenen ist - das passiert we4nn Dateisysteme einer Konsistenzprüfung (fsck / chkdsk) bedürfen.
<tomreyn> * Nur-Lesen
<ludste> an der USB-Platte haben grundsätzlich alle rwxrwxrwx-Rechte , ich kann keine Rechte löschen
<tomreyn> schließ die platte mal direkt am ubuntu an und vergleich mal das verhalten.
<ludste> das hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt - kann speedport keine Rechte verwalten?
<tomreyn> hier ist nur der ubuntu-support-kanal
<ludste> besser bei Sama-Gruppe fragen?
<tomreyn> es klingt nach einer supportfrage für wer auch immer support für dieses gerät anbietet
<tomreyn> solange da nicht ubuntu drauf läuft ist das jedenfalls nicht hier.
<ludste> ok
<j0k> ludste: samba und nfts ist halt Windowskram
<ludste> weiss ich leider auch, aber Telekom speedport läßt keine Linux-Formatierung zu ...
<j0k> vielleicht http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/65207/usb-festplatte-an-speedport-w723v-in-ubuntu-einbinden.html
<le_bot> Title: [gelöst] USB-Festplatte an Speedport W723V in Ubuntu einbinden - Server, Fernzugriff und verteilte Dateisysteme - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
